# Celebrating 20 years at WDW - Bonus features, A few posts from May, Updated 9/11



## franandaj

I'm going with that title because it was either that or "Our last trip to WDW". Both titles can hold true. You see at this point, this is our last trip we are going to take to WDW. I have no future plans of returning to WDW with exception of two nights after a Fantasy cruise next Winter. And I'm not allowed to plan anything further than that trip. Seems rather harsh for a DVC member. But we are in a harsh situation. 

June 12, 2014 we spent our first night in our beautiful new home with all our kitties and a house full of furniture and stuff. 28 months later the apartment we called home for 17 years still has a lot of our "precious items" left in it. Well maybe they're not that precious as we are probably going to be getting rid of a lot if the furniture. We own the building, and once the place is gutted and remodeled it will be a beautiful place for someone to live. Until then, a moratorium has been placed on vacation planning.

When I say "celebrating 20 years" this means from the anniversary of our first kiss. Most people, when they meet their mate, and figure it out, they set a date, get married and the husband is lucky if he remembers the one date, the anniversary of the wedding. In our case I remembered every milestone date, since never in our wildest dreams did we ever think that we would have an actual Wedding anniversary. Plus, this gives us more occasions to celebrate! I won't bore you with all the other occasions, but you may hear about them in future TRs.  Provided there are any!

So this means I need to make the most out of this trip since who knows when we will actually be back! (Well, besides that weekend in March after our Fantasy cruise, but that's the last one I can plan until the place is cleaned out.) To maximize fun on this trip I've got meets planned with no less than five folks who are hopefully following along here! We've got plenty of eats planned, some of the fancy pants variety and some of the plain 'ol comfort eats.

This will be my third time attending the Epcot Food & Wine Festival. The only time that I was able to sample something from every kiosk was my first time in 2009.  However, it was really rushed, so this year I will not try so hard, and just take it easy.  I can only eat so much.

With respect to Special Events, the first time, we did a Sake tasting in Japan.  It was good, but the food they served us was a little strange.  Four years later we did a Tequila Lunch, a French Regional Lunch, and a Grand Marnier Tasting.  All of them were enjoyable, but the French Lunch is the only one that we are choosing to repeat this year.  The other special event that we will be participating in is a Mediterranean Lunch, I have no idea what to expect of this one, but it is being held at Spice Road Table so it should be pretty good!

We have a birthday celebration at a special place planned, and just a handful of other reservations, most of our meals will be from the kiosks if we can handle it.  And of course we’ll be trying at least one new watering hole, and returning to an old favorite.

If you can still see my F&W ticker in my signature, you'll see that there are only days until we leave...I hope that you will join along in the fun and games.  I'm sorry that I can't do the TR in scratch and sniff or virtual food, as I hope to enjoy some great tastes, and probably some rides in between.

Now that you have a rough idea of some of the plans, all that’s left is to introduce us, they players.  On my last TR everyone seemed to enjoy the little trip down memory lane, so it only makes sense to take another stroll, but this time it won't be limited to previous trips to Alaska. Our first picture in this trip was taken in 1997 at the Grand Canyon on a band tour. For many years we played in community college bands and went to places like, Las Vegas, New York City, Vancouver, Seattle, and Lake Tahoe, just to name a few.  Sorry about the bad lighting, there weren’t digital cameras back then so it’s a photo of a photo.



 

Back in our younger days, both of us were healthy enough to march in parades.  Boy how times have changed!





Here we are in our natural habitat. We met sitting next to each other in a swing band, me on Tenor sax and she was playing baritone sax.





Back in 1999 our swing band was booked into a New Year’s Eve gig at the Flamingo Hilton, we even got our rooms paid for an everything, almost like the big time!





Over the Christmas holidays, we would go home to my parent’s house and entertain (mostly ourselves) playing Christmas carols.





Occasionally we would get out and about.  The Queen Mary (now docked in Long Beach) held a dinner in honor of the Titanic and encouraged folks who were attending to dress in the period.  We did our best.





I’ll apologize in advance for this picture and how grainy it is, but I couldn’t leave this one out!  We were attending one of the AP holders Preview nights at DCA back in 2001.





Right around this same time the Star Trek Experience opened at the Las Vegas Hilton.  We stayed there so many times during it’s run.  I was so sad to find out when it closed a while ago.  This picture was taken on our first stay at that hotel.





The years from 2002-2003 were very light on pictures. One reason is that most of our trips were for business purposes.  We had a newly formed internet business and most of our trips were for trade shows to promote our store. I have many of the pictures in photo albums, but that was the beginning of digital photos and unfortunately we had a crash of our server somewhere around 2007 and I never went back to try and reconstruct those two years as I don’t think I had a lot of CDs (the way you got your photos digitally translated back then), so we move on to 2004 when we began Civil War reenacting.  This was new to me, but Fran had done it way back in the day.  In fact, when she did it, there were no roles for women, so if you wanted to do it, you did it just like they did it back in the Civil War, pose as a man.

As long as I wasn’t playing in the band Fran said that I could wear the women’s outfit, but if I was going to perform (as I ended up doing later on), I had to put my hair up under my cap, put on a uniform and pose as a guy.  I don’t think I was ever very convincing. She was, though.





Around 2005 Fran’s parents sold some of their Real Estate, and we took the opportunity to go check out some of the potential investments. One property was in San Antonio and the River Walk has always been a favorite place for us, so we made the sacrifice to go there and check out the property. Afterwards we couldn’t resist having lunch on the Riverwalk and enjoying Margaritas almost as big as our heads!





That same year, I celebrated a milestone birthday and Fran rented out half of a Mississippi style river boat for a Murder Mystery Adventure set in the late 1800s.  They encouraged folks to dress up and we were only about 20 years out of style when we showed up in our Union garb.





I had been planning our January 2007 WDW trip which I called “10 days for 10 years”.  This particular trip encompassed the day we had set as our “anniversary” when we decided that we were officially a couple and then also the day when we registered our domestic partnership with the state of California six years later.  We had hoped that they could be the same day, but we didn’t take into account the beauracratic system and the postal service.  We should have signed it about six days before the actual date and then they might have lined up!  But still we were in WDW for both dates!





And we booked the Chef’s table at Victoria and Albert’s to commemorate it!





The next year we received the surprise of a lifetime. I had no idea that a case was pending before the CA court regarding same sex marriage. I guess with dealing with the in-laws and their craziness, I had been living under a rock and not paying attention to the news. At first we decided that we wouldn’t take the plunge until it was really legal, meaning in all 50 states and such. However, while on a business trip in Texas, Fran was whisked away via ambulance on the morning that we were supposed to fly home. As she lay in the ER on a respirator, I decided that life was too short to wait, and plans for our wedding were going to commence as soon as we were safely home.  Here we are on our wedding day.





In 2009 DCA got it’s own full fledged Food & Wine Festival, for the previous three years it had only been Food & Wine weekends (which we are relegated to once again, but at least we have that now).  Fran and I diligently used our DVC points to stay out there and enjoy several different events, and photo ops.





In 2010 we took my parents to WDW, we took a few occasions to steal away by ourselves for own fun time!





The next couple years were marred with some health issues on Fran’s part and plan as I might, every trip to WDW was canceled. So instead we stayed close to home and started a Big Band, here we are getting ready to ride down the parade route in style for the Long Beach Pride Parade.





Finally in Dec 2012 Fran’s health improved to the point that we could take our second Disney cruise over 10 years after our first one. Ever since this cruise we have been lucky enough to take at least one Disney cruise each calendar year since.





We were fortunate to get Sorcerer's passes for the 2013 D23 Expo and we got to meet some fun people and see all kinds of fantastic presentations. Joe Rohde was one of those folks we got to meet.





Through our Sorcerer’s connections we were lucky enough to find out about a fundraising event for the Cartoon Art Museum of San Francisco which was going to be held on the Pixar Studios Campus.  Though the auction was far too rich for our taste, it was sure fun seeing the place and spending a day listening to some interesting folks.





We attended our first (and last) Star Wars Weekends at DHS in 2014.





As we come to end of our little stroll down memory lane, we're back on the Wonder and experiencing Pirate night for our first time.





Splash Mountain also celebrated its 25th Anniversary this year and we got to meet up with these guys at a special commemorative dinner.





And our 2015 photo takes us back to the thing that Walt never wanted us to forget.  It was all started by a Mouse.


----------



## franandaj

Table of Contents

Day 0-1

Why do I have a bad feeling about this?  Page 2 Post 36
We have arrived!  Page 4 Post 61-62

Day 2

First crack at the F&W Festival  Page 5 Post 92
Back at the F&W Festival  Page 8 Post 155
What to do when you are kiosked out Page 9 Post 165

Day 3

French Family Traditions Lunch   Page 13 Posts 248 & 249

Day 4

Early Morning at DHS   Page 15 Post 283

Day 5

Avoiding Weekend Crowds at F&W Part 1   Page 15, Post 283 & 298

Day 6

Avoiding Weekend Crowds at F&W Part 2   Page 18, Posts 359 & 360

Day 7

A lot of Pooh    Page 20, Posts 385 & 386
Our Afternoon at MK Page 21, Posts 409 & 410




OT post

Rose Parade Floats    Page 17, Posts 321 & 322


----------



## ljcrochet

Love looking at your old pictures. 
 Ant wait to read about your fun this trip.


----------



## rndmr2

Wow! One of the first!! Nice start to the TR, I really enjoyed your trip down memory lane. Your wedding dress was beautiful! 

Can't wait to read all about your trip! 

I feel you on no plans for more trips, we don't have anything planned at the moment either and I hate it. Hopefully we will be able to do something next year.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am here. I really enjoyed the trip down memory lane.

Corinna


----------



## juniorbugman

Reading along.  Love the old photos.  You are Making Memories.   I love reading trip reports about Walt Disney World so when I finally make it back I will know what to expect.  Hopefully next year as my retirement trip or Disneyland. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## DnA2010

Heck of a start!! Really enjoyed the trip down memory lane! What are your March dates that you will be in WDW? Can't wait for more!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm here!  Thanks for the bat signal. 

Loooooooooove the nostalgia.  So many great photos. The first band photo of you two is fabulous. So young and fancy free.


----------



## irene_dsc

Thanks for all the history!  I guess I didn't really need to ask about the band in your other thread!  It's all here!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> To maximize fun on this trip I've got meets planned with no less than five folks who are hopefully following along here!



I'm here, I'm here! Loved the trip down memory lane.  You guys are too cute and I loved your wedding dress!


----------



## dhorner233

Thanks for the link on Facebook! What a great trip down Memory Lane. I didn't realize you guys met because you both played musical instruments! How cool! What type of flute are you playing at your parents house? An alto flute? 

Beautiful wedding dress and bouquet! 

Great pirate face Alison! 

Have a safe trip. Wish you could do scratch and sniff pictures!


----------



## Steppesister

Boo!!!!  I will have to catch up after the trip,  but will sub in.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Following along as well. Very nice photos from past years.


----------



## dizneeat

*Guess what, I am here as well. Still need to read - just looked at all the photos and still need to catch up on a gazillion TRs I am reading but I am here and trying to stay on top of this. *


----------



## Flossbolna

What a wonderful trip down memory lane!! I absolutely adore your Titanic outfits!! What an amazing picture of the two of you!

Have a fabulous trip so that the memories can hold for a long time (and hopefully you are able to finish the moving process quicker than you fear!).


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I am here thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kid-at-heart

How wonderful!  Thanks for the Facebook posting.

Kate


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Enjoyed the history great reading it! 20 years congrats! We adored that Hilton Star Trek experience also. 

You have to come back to WDW in 2021! 50 years!


----------



## pkondz

Here!
Won't comment on every photo, but...



franandaj said:


>



You guys look amazing here! Wish I'd known you then, I'm betting it was on heck of a wedding and celebration.



franandaj said:


>



And this shot is just the best. OMG. Your expressions!  Priceless!


----------



## jenilynn

first time joining in, avid reader of your trip reports. Very excited to read about your upcoming vacation! I loved the trip down memory lane, it was nice to see you and Fran through the years.


----------



## cruisehopeful

What a sweet walk down memory lane. I loved the pictures. I could never remember so many details over the years, but maybe having lots of pictures helps with that. It seems like we never know what tomorrow will bring. I'm so glad you've been able to do so many trips these last few years and I hope you can continue to do so (after you finish up your home chores).


----------



## alohamom

Fantastic intro! Your wedding picture brought out a little tear in the corner of my eye, good for you two for acknowledging life is too short. I love that your relationship is so deeply layered, this feels like starting a good book and the pirate photo is amazing!


----------



## Mom2m&k

So mostly I lurk on your reports... But I had to post to say I was at the Flamingo Hilton on New Years Eve 1999! We were out on the strip at midnight watching the flying Elvis on the Eiffel Tower with 3 million other people! I just love your trip reports and hope you get to packing so we get more trips after this one! Safe travels!


----------



## pkondz

Coming over here just to wish you guys a Bon Voyage! Have a great trip!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I'm in!



franandaj said:


> I'm going with that title because it was either that or "Our last trip to WDW". Both titles can hold true. You see at this point, this is our last trip we are going to take to WDW. I have no future plans of returning to WDW with exception of two nights after a Fantasy cruise next Winter. And I'm not allowed to plan anything further than that trip. Seems rather harsh for a DVC member. But we are in a harsh situation.



Whoa.  That seems a little painful.  Sorry to hear that.



franandaj said:


> So this means I need to make the most out of this trip since who knows when we will actually be back!



Welcome to my world! 



franandaj said:


> Back in our younger days, both of us were healthy enough to march in parades. Boy how times have changed!



Getting old sucks.



franandaj said:


> Over the Christmas holidays, we would go home to my parent’s house and entertain (mostly ourselves) playing Christmas carols.



You seem very versatile in terms of the number of instruments you play!



franandaj said:


> One property was in San Antonio and the River Walk has always been a favorite place for us, so we made the sacrifice to go there and check out the property.



I love the River Walk!  I'm hoping to get there over spring break.



franandaj said:


> However, while on a business trip in Texas, Fran was whisked away via ambulance on the morning that we were supposed to fly home. As she lay in the ER on a respirator, I decided that life was too short to wait, and plans for our wedding were going to commence as soon as we were safely home. Here we are on our wedding day.



Yikes.  I can't blame you at all.  Life is truly short--I'm sure you don't have any regrets about moving forward with the wedding.  You both look very happy.



franandaj said:


> Joe Rohde was one of those folks we got to meet.



Cool!  I bet he has great stories.


----------



## pepperandchips

Great introduction! I, too, got choked up at the ambulance-turned-wedding portion of the story. What a beautiful stroll down memory lane! Hope your trip is amazing, and I can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## skier_pete

Joining in, though I suppose I know what's going on first! Looking forward to the other exciting stuff from your trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am here!  Finally made it.

Love looking at the memory lane photos, I agree life its just too short!  Live it to the fullest!


----------



## franandaj

ljcrochet said:


> Love looking at your old pictures.
> Ant wait to read about your fun this trip.



  So far we're off to a good start!



rndmr2 said:


> Wow! One of the first!! Nice start to the TR, I really enjoyed your trip down memory lane. Your wedding dress was beautiful!



  Thanks!  Chinese special!



rndmr2 said:


> Can't wait to read all about your trip!
> 
> I feel you on no plans for more trips, we don't have anything planned at the moment either and I hate it. Hopefully we will be able to do something next year.



If the start is any indication, it should be a lot of fun.  We need to get cracking on the old place when we get home so we can come back!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am here. I really enjoyed the trip down memory lane.
> 
> Corinna



  Thanks!  It was fun putting all those photos together!



DnA2010 said:


> Heck of a start!! Really enjoyed the trip down memory lane! What are your March dates that you will be in WDW? Can't wait for more!



  Thank you, we are there March 3rd and 4th, leave on the 5th in the afternoon.  It's mostly for our cruise on the Fantasy.



rentayenta said:


> I'm here!  Thanks for the bat signal.
> 
> Loooooooooove the nostalgia.  So many great photos. The first band photo of you two is fabulous. So young and fancy free.



  I know we were almost babies back then!


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

Loved your trip down memory lane, great photos!! I really enjoy your trip reports.


----------



## Malia78

Thanks for sharing that great photo intro.

Looking forward to reading about your October experiences--between steppesister and ********** and yours, it will be fun to see the different trips and compare them with my experience.

--Karilynn


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Thanks for all the history!  I guess I didn't really need to ask about the band in your other thread!  It's all here!



  This actually gives you a better idea of what we do on Tuesday nights.  Most of the other pictures in this opening update were all swing band!  







IowaTater said:


> I'm here, I'm here! Loved the trip down memory lane.  You guys are too cute and I loved your wedding dress!



  Thanks!  I really liked that dress too!



dhorner233 said:


> Thanks for the link on Facebook! What a great trip down Memory Lane. I didn't realize you guys met because you both played musical instruments! How cool! What type of flute are you playing at your parents house? An alto flute?



  We met in the Gay Swing Band, but actually technically met in the gay concert band first.  

That's a regular C flute.  I just had a custom head joint made for it.  I was in an accident in college and changed my major from flute to saxophone because I couldn't reach a regular flute with my left shoulder. Even with the curved headjoint, I still have pain when I play.  After I graduated, I made some connections in the music instrument manufacturing business and one guy at UMI (Artley, Armstrong, Conn...) said he could make me a "student style" head joint with professional materials (ie solid silver headjoint with gold lip plate). He sold me a flute that he was demo-ing at a little MEA trade show that we were both at and then shipped the headjoint later after it was manufactured.  You see they make those out of nickel for you kids who are too small to reach that far when they are beginning.



dhorner233 said:


> Beautiful wedding dress and bouquet!



Thank you!



dhorner233 said:


> Great pirate face Alison!



The photographer said to say, "Argh!"



dhorner233 said:


> Have a safe trip. Wish you could do scratch and sniff pictures!







Steppesister said:


> Boo!!!!  I will have to catch up after the trip,  but will sub in.



  I hope you enjoy the next part of your trip just as much!



mvf-m11c said:


> Following along as well. Very nice photos from past years.



  Thank you!



dizneeat said:


> *Guess what, I am here as well. Still need to read - just looked at all the photos and still need to catch up on a gazillion TRs I am reading but I am here and trying to stay on top of this. *



  I'm glad you're here, you have a while to catch up!  I seem to be going a lot slower on my TRs than before!



Flossbolna said:


> What a wonderful trip down memory lane!! I absolutely adore your Titanic outfits!! What an amazing picture of the two of you!
> 
> Have a fabulous trip so that the memories can hold for a long time (and hopefully you are able to finish the moving process quicker than you fear!).



  Thank you!  We tried to come up with something as close to turn of the century as possible.  It helps that I don't choose to keep up with current fashion.  I think I just donated that dress recently as it is now too small.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am here thanks for the heads up!







kid-at-heart said:


> How wonderful!  Thanks for the Facebook posting.
> 
> Kate







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Enjoyed the history great reading it! 20 years congrats! We adored that Hilton Star Trek experience also.
> 
> You have to come back to WDW in 2021! 50 years!



Hopefully we will be done moving from the other place by 2020 when I can make reservations for the 50th Anniversary!



pkondz said:


> Here!







pkondz said:


> Won't comment on every photo, but...
> 
> You guys look amazing here! Wish I'd known you then, I'm betting it was on heck of a wedding and celebration.



It actually was quite a bash!  It was all the wine you could drink and way more food that anyone needed.  The DJ was a blast and people stayed well into the wee hours of the night, long after Fran and I went home.



pkondz said:


> And this shot is just the best. OMG. Your expressions!  Priceless!



Well the photographer said, "Say Argh!"


----------



## franandaj

Mom2m&k said:


> So mostly I lurk on your reports... But I had to post to say I was at the Flamingo Hilton on New Years Eve 1999! We were out on the strip at midnight watching the flying Elvis on the Eiffel Tower with 3 million other people! I just love your trip reports and hope you get to packing so we get more trips after this one! Safe travels!



  Isn't it a small world that we were both in Vegas at the same time!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm in!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoa. That seems a little painful. Sorry to hear that.



How many trips have I gone on since I told you guys I wanted to have the place cleaned out?    If we don't put our feet down, nothing will happen.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome to my world!



Yeah, I'm sorry for you....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Getting old sucks.



But it does beat the alternative!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You seem very versatile in terms of the number of instruments you play!



Thanks!  I started on piano in 3rd grade, learned flute in 5th and the HS band director got me to learn saxophone.  Good thing he did because I wouldn't have had anything to fall back on when I got in my car accident.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I love the River Walk! I'm hoping to get there over spring break.



Is that a getaway for you and Julie or are you taking the whole crew?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yikes. I can't blame you at all. Life is truly short--I'm sure you don't have any regrets about moving forward with the wedding. You both look very happy.



Nope, no regrets.  I look really happy, she is about to puke, but not because of the wedding.  She still hadn't recovered from the second bout of pneumonia which had her on a ventilator and feeding tube for two weeks.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! I bet he has great stories.



He sure did at the panels where I've heard him speak.



dgbg100106 said:


> I am here!  Finally made it.
> 
> Love looking at the memory lane photos, I agree life its just too short!  Live it to the fullest!



  I'm glad you made it here!


----------



## franandaj

100acrewoodfan said:


> Loved your trip down memory lane, great photos!! I really enjoy your trip reports.



   I'm glad you came out of lurkdom!  Please comment, the banter is what it's all about!



Malia78 said:


> Thanks for sharing that great photo intro.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your October experiences--between steppesister and ********** and yours, it will be fun to see the different trips and compare them with my experience.
> 
> --Karilynn





Between all the folks who have been here this month, there should be comprehensive coverage!


----------



## franandaj

Day 0


I woke up today in a crappy mood.





It was raining.


It never rains in Southern California.  


OK, so it wasn’t actually raining. But the ground was wet and I could see drops coming from the sky into the swimming pool.


I don’t know why I was in such a bad mood.  I was leaving for Disney World the next day. 

I turned on the app on my phone for the Jacuzzi and started heating it up.  


And I learned something.  




When it’s raining out, the pilot light on your gas heater won’t start.    So much for a warm wake up.

Why WAS I in such a state?  Perhaps it was the fact that I had never played a concert as poorly as I had the day before.  Maybe it was because we went home after the concert without going out to dinner. Fran didn’t read my mind, and evidently the part about “I _never_ want to cook dinner on the night after a concert.” Had not permeated her brain. Whatever it was, I wasn’t feeling it.  I stayed in bed way longer than I probably should have and got a pretty late start to the day.

We had five ebay items to ship before leaving, and a few errands to run before I could even get to the packing part.  PayPal wasn’t cooperating and I was starting to want to slam the computer into a wall.  

“Can I try and help you?” Fran asked.  Normally this isn’t an option. She is so reluctant to learn the part of our eBay sales that are “my duties” that I’m not sure she has ever created a shipping label in her life.  You see, she takes pictures of items, she writes up the descriptions, sets prices, etc.  That’s her job.  Once the thing sells, it’s in my court.  I have to find the boxes pack it up, print the label and take it to the shipper. So when she asked if she could help, I was stunned.

Even though my computer kept giving me error messages for each item I tried to ship, her computer had no problem whatsoever!  She created all five labels with ease, I just gave her pertinent information such as weight, dimensions, etc and voila!  We had those puppies ready to ship and everything.  Through our teamwork, she had already brightened my mood, somewhat. 

She really didn’t need to go with me on all the errands, but she knows that I prefer not to drive and would rather be chauffeured around.  As we accomplished our tasks, we listened to our audio book and even stopped for lunch, ice cream!  Yum!  By the time we got home, I was actually feeling pretty good about things again.

So I did something unusual.  I asked her to help me fold our clothes that were hanging in the guest room closet and pack the suitcases together.  We had everything pretty much in the suitcases and ready to go by 5:30PM.  She still wanted to add last minute items so I left the suitcases unsealed and then we started filling out our absentee ballots.  Normally we vote on the last day before the election and I’m running into the polling place to drop off our ballots.  This time she wanted them to be counted before election day so we were diligent and filled them out well in advance.

We heated up leftovers for our dinner and then I sealed and locked our suitcases and took them to the car. I loaded my scooter inside the car, and by this time it was 9:45PM.  My Mom got home from her birding class and we chatted on the phone for a while.  I had the forethought to heat up the Jacuzzi (now that the rain was gone) and enjoyed a nice soak before going to bed.  



Who the heck am I and how did I get to this situation of preparedness?  


Day 1


It seems that the new “normal” for me is to wake up in the 4AM hour with a semi urgent need for a bio break.  I say “urgent” because I can’t just roll over and ignore it, and “semi” because I’m not running to the bathroom.  My little Tesla loves this time of day.  When he sees me get up and walk past his cat tree at the foot of the bed, he says, “mrow!”, vaults from the cat tree and runs ahead of me.  First he detours into the Master bath where we have five cat food bowls, boasting three flavors of cat food.  He’s hoping that I’ll put fresh crunchies into his favorite bowl.  When he realizes that I’m not stopping there, he runs ahead of me down to the hall to “my” bathroom aka the “potty cat bathroom”. 

Tesla is the #1 potty cat, and he likes it when he is the only one.  He will stay there as long as I remain seated and petting him.  The moment I stand up, or another cat interferes on his territory, he’s out of there.  We enjoyed our middle of the morning snuggles, especially since I knew it was the last one for about 10 days.

Normally I would go back to sleep for the next 4-5 hours, but I had things to do and places to be!  I got dressed, contemplated feeding the cats, but since I had fed them only 6 hours ago and Naked Jim had offered to come over in the morning and feed them, I decided to let them wait.  Besides on the way back from the potty cat bathroom, I did stop and fill the bowls of crunchies in the Master Bath.  Tesla REALLY likes Rachel Ray’s Nutrish, and he was happy to have a full bowl of it!

Once we were both dressed, we did the normal last minute packing stuff and though we planned to leave at 6:30AM, the clock said 6:19AM and we were both ready to walk out the door?  How did we get here??????  This is not the travel life that I know!

Then this is where we hit the snag.  Many of you might know that normally our favorite normal flight leaves at 8AM, arrives at 4PM and that’s why we have such a tumultuous departure.  This one left at 9:50AM  (10:00AM actually). So guess what happened once we got on the freeway.





Some of you might have seen this on FB.

Leaving at 6:30AM puts us right in rush hour traffic for all the folks who need to be at work by 8 or 9AM.  I was one of those poor souls (once upon a time) who left Long Beach at 6:30AM for my 55 mile commute to work.  It’s a good thing that in our 20 years Fran and I both know that we run horribly late and always build in extra time.  We arrived at the airport right around 7:45 and checked our bags with a porter curbside, or maybe she did it inside.  I don’t know because as soon as he said I could go, I took the car and headed off to park it in Lot C.

Now I know that there has been a lot of potty chatter so far on this day, but I think this story is worth telling.  I’m not sure that I visited the litter box after that 4AM occasion, but by the time I dropped Fran off at the terminal, I had drank an iced coffee and during the night I have a 44 oz water bottle on my nightstand.  I was pretty water logged and once I parked the car, I made a beeline for the bus terminal where I could use the restroom.  It was a two holer and I noticed that the non-disabled stall seemed to have someone in a walker inside.  

“I’m almost done” she called out.  

I walked into the accessible restroom and noticed that there was toilet paper floating in there, so I thought, “well maybe they just didn’t flush it!” and I pressed the lever.  I couldn’t run out of that bathroom fast enough.  I have never seen a toilet overflow that quickly!  It gushed over the edge and proceeded to soak the entire floor of the restroom!  Luckily I was already on my way out the door to the bus that was waiting.

Just as I walked up to the bus, the doors slammed shut!  Knocking furiously, the busdriver took mercy on me and let me board.

From then on it was pretty smooth sailing.  We signed up for TSA Pre-chek in July so that wasn’t a problem. We bought our overpriced beverages once we passed security and boarded the plane without a problem.





Fran went to sleep on the plane while I played spider solitaire on my phone until we were clear to take out computers and such.  It was then that I discovered my computer does not have Spider Solitaire, but only the old fashioned traditional game.  So after losing multiple hands, I decided to get started on the TR.

They brought us some trays of warmed nuts.





They brought lunch which consisted of a filet, lobster mac and cheese, caprese salad, and romaine salad with goat cheese.





The worst part of the meal was the filet, but the rest was good and there was even hot rolls and butter.  Then they brought us ice cream for dessert.  We had our choice of strawberries, fudge, whipped cream and nuts.  Fran and I both went for fudge and whipped cream.





She had some Recees pieces from the overpriced convenience store which she put on top of hers.





After lunch, I showed Fran the pictures and read her the trip report.  She wanted me to add that it’s not just myself that has been given restrictions.  She has been restraining from buying Theatre Tickets. Several years ago, we were practically attending a show every month.  Now we are only going to really special ones, once or twice a year. She went back to sleep after this.

And then I just kicked back and wrote this report sipping on some wine.  White first, but evidently there were lots of folks who liked white wine because they ran out and then I had some red. Who cares?  I’m on vacation!


I’ll leave you with that because by the time that I’ve posted this, I’m at the resort and have WiFi and won’t have a lot of time for live updates.  In fact I’ll be lucky if I’ve responded to all your comments and joining in posts, but something tells me that this post will go up before I get home.

ETA: Disclaimer, I stole the chapter title from @pkondz


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> OK, so it wasn’t actually raining. But the ground was wet and I could see drops coming from the sky into the swimming pool.



Raining here is if there is a curtain of water that it so dense that you cannot see your outstretched arm. Everything else is liquid sunshine.



franandaj said:


> When it’s raining out, the pilot light on your gas heater won’t start.  So much for a warm wake up.



Now that is interesting. What a shame that this did not work out.



franandaj said:


> I stayed in bed way longer than I probably should have and got a pretty late start to the day.



Sometimes this is precisely what is needed.



franandaj said:


> Even though my computer kept giving me error messages for each item I tried to ship, her computer had no problem whatsoever!



Don't you just love computers?



franandaj said:


> We had everything pretty much in the suitcases and ready to go by 5:30PM.



Wow, that is an achievement.



franandaj said:


> I loaded my scooter inside the car, and by this time it was 9:45PM.



Double wow.



franandaj said:


> I had the forethought to heat up the Jacuzzi (now that the rain was gone) and enjoyed a nice soak before going to bed.



What a nice finish to the day.



franandaj said:


> Once we were both dressed, we did the normal last minute packing stuff and though we planned to leave at 6:30AM, the clock said 6:19AM and we were both ready to walk out the door?



That is pretty impressive.



franandaj said:


> So guess what happened once we got on the freeway.



I am very familiar with that view, but then again our flights are usually around 10:00 or 11:00.



franandaj said:


> I walked into the accessible restroom and noticed that there was toilet paper floating in there, so I thought, “well maybe they just didn’t flush it!” and I pressed the lever. I couldn’t run out of that bathroom fast enough. I have never seen a toilet overflow that quickly! It gushed over the edge and proceeded to soak the entire floor of the restroom! Luckily I was already on my way out the door to the bus that was waiting.



That is not how you want your trip to start. Well done for escaping the flood unscathed.



franandaj said:


> They brought lunch which consisted of a filet, lobster mac and cheese, caprese salad, and romaine salad with goat cheese.



That looks very nice.

I hope you are having a truly magical trip.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Love your blue nails! Toes?

Hahaha on Fran wanting you to list her restrictions! 

The meal looks wonderful especially for plane food. We basically get thrown a bag of nuts/pretzels.


----------



## rndmr2

Great update! I'm glad you started to feel better the day before you left.  That was nice that Fran was able to help you get your things shipped

Awesome that you were up and ready to go early, even better because you ended up in the traffic. 

I LOVE Spider solitaire! I'm still a beginner and can only do it with one suit but it's fun. Have you ever played Pyramid solitaire?  That's another fun one. I can't play the regular solitaire, I ALWAYS lose. 

Your meal looks good, not a huge fan of red meat but the salad and lobster mac looked good. Yummy sundae too!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Raining here is if there is a curtain of water that it so dense that you cannot see your outstretched arm. Everything else is liquid sunshine.



I can't even imagine rain like that..we used to get real rain in Northern California when I was growing up, but it's been years since I've seen good hard rain.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Now that is interesting. What a shame that this did not work out.



Yeah, I think we need to have a shelter built for the heater because I want to take a tub in the rain!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Sometimes this is precisely what is needed.



Not today. I was just feeling sorry for myself.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Don't you just love computers?



I have no idea why my computer gave an error while hers was happy to process it.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, that is an achievement.



Especially for us, huh?



dolphingirl47 said:


> Double wow.



I know! We're on a roll! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a nice finish to the day.



This is how it's supposed to go before a trip!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is pretty impressive.



I hope we can repeat this once we get to travel again!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am very familiar with that view, but then again our flights are usually around 10:00 or 11:00.



We normally swe it on the way to band.  It takes us 90-150 minutes to get to band, depending on time of year,  but only 35 minutes to get home at 10PM.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is not how you want your trip to start. Well done for escaping the flood unscathed.



I must have been slightly asleep to pull such a stupid move like that, at least I moved quickly to get out of the way!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks very nice.
> 
> I hope you are having a truly magical trip.



It's been interesting but nothing too bad!



rentayenta said:


> Love your blue nails! Toes?



I do toes once a month fingernails twice a month. This time they didn't sync up. A couple weeks ago I went all red, but I got the purse your kids gave you for Christmas to take on this trip so Wednesday I got the fingers done to match the purse. 

When you come, I need to treat you to the pedicure I get from my gal, she is awesome. And believe me I shopped around!



rentayenta said:


> Hahaha on Fran wanting you to list her restrictions!



Isn't she cute? Doesn't want anyone to think she is a slave driver!



rentayenta said:


> The meal looks wonderful especially for plane food. We basically get thrown a bag of nuts/pretzels.



It was actually one of the better ones I've had.  Although when we flew SW last March we enjoyed all the snacks they threw at us. So mucheck so that we gave Naked Jim the Subway sandwich we bought at the airport.



rndmr2 said:


> Great update! I'm glad you started to feel better the day before you left. That was nice that Fran was able to help you get your things shipped



Teamwork always helps to lift the spirits!



rndmr2 said:


> Awesome that you were up and ready to go early, even better because you ended up in the traffic.



I was amazed that we were both so ready to go. Maybe our swimming workouts are paying off!



rndmr2 said:


> I LOVE Spider solitaire! I'm still a beginner and can only do it with one suit but it's fun. Have you ever played Pyramid solitaire? That's another fun one. I can't play the regular solitaire, I ALWAYS lose.



I don't even know how long I've been playing it! I need to download a version before our flight home. I like two suit!



rndmr2 said:


> Your meal looks good, not a huge fan of red meat but the salad and lobster mac looked good. Yummy sundae too!



I like fatty red meat and not filets, especially hockey puck filets. But everything else was perfect and enough food that I was full!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I am sorry that day 0 starts with a score of 0 for your mood. Rain is a pita. Take it from a person who lives in UK. 

How cool you have a jacuzzi app! 

That was great you and Fran worked as a team and your mood lifted. A problem shared....

The next day sounds a bit more promising. It's cute you and Telsa get exclusive time together. I love it when cats arch their back when you pet them. Parade across your path whilst you offer them affection.

Oh my that rush hour. I bet you don't miss that bumper to bumper play in the morning. Great you build in extra time. 

Was that rest room haunted by Myrtle from Harry Potter...

I am sure it's a very profitable scam to take drinks of people through security and charge them the Earth for the same drink on the other side. The house always wins in that casino.

Lunch looks good. Great idea to add Reeces Pieces. I do that with gummy bears or skittles ( skittles the candy not the game of skittles they are a little more difficult to chew ) 

Look forward to reading more.


----------



## ljcrochet

Great start to your trip.


----------



## dhorner233

Great start! Nothing like a trip to DW to cheer you up! You make flying look like fun. I'm flying to John Wayne next month and am not excited about it.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am sorry that day 0 starts with a score of 0 for your mood. Rain is a pita. Take it from a person who lives in UK.



From what Corinna said, I don't think I want to know much about rain in the UK!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How cool you have a jacuzzi app!



That was one of the upgrades from redoing the pool. Both our "control systems" for the pool and jacuzzi are app based. I can start the heater from anywhere with an internet signal. In fact my pool heater is off right now to save gas, but I'll turn it in two days before we get home so the pool is ready for us to swim laps.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That was great you and Fran worked as a team and your mood lifted. A problem shared....



Teamwork makes things better.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The next day sounds a bit more promising. It's cute you and Telsa get exclusive time together. I love it when cats arch their back when you pet them. Parade across your path whilst you offer them affection.



The only thing I don't like is when he gets all happy and goes all in with his claws on my shoes!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my that rush hour. I bet you don't miss that bumper to bumper play in the morning. Great you build in extra time.



Not one bit! I'm usually laying in bed while all that goes on!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Was that rest room haunted by Myrtle from Harry Potter...







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am sure it's a very profitable scam to take drinks of people through security and charge them the Earth for the same drink on the other side. The house always wins in that casino.



The house ALWAYS wins when it comes to casinos.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lunch looks good. Great idea to add Reeces Pieces. I do that with gummy bears or skittles ( skittles the candy not the game of skittles they are a little more difficult to chew )



Not familiar with the game of skittles....



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Look forward to reading more.



It may be a while! I work on it while Fran naps, but I've also been going out solo while she sleeps...



ljcrochet said:


> Great start to your trip.



Thanks! It was a very unusual set of circumstances for us!



dhorner233 said:


> Great start! Nothing like a trip to DW to cheer you up! You make flying look like fun. I'm flying to John Wayne next month and am not excited about it.



It doesn't hurt that we aren't crammed into seats in cattle class, plus we they keep filling your wine glass, that helps too!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> From what Corinna said, I don't think I want to know much about rain in the UK!



The whole of the UK is not that bad. It is just that we live in one of the wettest places in the UK. Our home town does have other charms though.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great trip down memory lane.
I loved seeing all the pictures of you and Fran over the years.

Hey!  I recognise that picture of you and Fran with the band.  

I really really hate gross toilets.


Have a great trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

Loved the introduction and all the great photos!!! 

Too bad the day before was not the best, glad Fran helped  

Ugh about the traffic. 

I think I told you about my potty dogs. Mom came down to visit and she shut the door in their cute faces. I told her they wanted their potty pets! She finally got into the groove after a few days


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Day 0



me say day-o



franandaj said:


> I woke up today in a crappy mood.



But.. but... but... You're going on vacation!



franandaj said:


> It was raining.



Isn't this a good thing?
You keep telling me about bathing restrictions.



franandaj said:


> I turned on the app on my phone for the Jacuzzi and started heating it up.



Cool! Pretty handy. (when it works.)
How long does it take to heat up?



franandaj said:


> When it’s raining out, the pilot light on your gas heater won’t start.  So much for a warm wake up.



Whoops!
But... that's really weird. You'd think it'd be protected from the elements.



franandaj said:


> Why WAS I in such a state? Perhaps it was the fact that I had never played a concert as poorly as I had the day before.



I doubt it was as bad as you think.



franandaj said:


> You see, she takes pictures of items, she writes up the descriptions, sets prices, etc. That’s her job. Once the thing sells, it’s in my court. I have to find the boxes pack it up, print the label and take it to the shipper.



Teamwork.



franandaj said:


> Through our teamwork, she had already brightened my mood, somewhat.



Good!



franandaj said:


> By the time we got home, I was actually feeling pretty good about things again.



Even better.



franandaj said:


> I loaded my scooter inside the car,



That sounds like a big job.
How heavy is that thing?



franandaj said:


> Mom got home from her birding class



Birding class? What kind of birding? As in learning to recognize and spot them?



franandaj said:


> Who the heck am I and how did I get to this situation of preparedness?



I don't know! Who are you???



franandaj said:


> My little Tesla loves this time of day.



For just a second, I thought you were referring to a car.



franandaj said:


> Tesla is the #1 potty cat, and he likes it when he is the only one. He will stay there as long as I remain seated and petting him. The moment I stand up, or another cat interferes on his territory, he’s out of there. We enjoyed our middle of the morning snuggles, especially since I knew it was the last one for about 10 days.



Piper's like that.
Whoever gets up first, goes to the bathroom and she's there to lick your hand while having her paw held.



franandaj said:


> Once we were both dressed, we did the normal last minute packing stuff and though we planned to leave at 6:30AM, the clock said 6:19AM and we were both ready to walk out the door? How did we get here?????? This is not the travel life that I know!



WHO ARE YOU?!?!?



franandaj said:


> Then this is where we hit the snag.



Crap. I knew it was too good to last.



franandaj said:


> So guess what happened once we got on the freeway.



Ugh. Hate that.



franandaj said:


> I’m not sure that I visited the litter box after that 4AM occasion,



 You have a way with words, lady.



franandaj said:


> “I’m almost done” she called out.



She did? Weird. I'm more used to dead silence in bathrooms.



franandaj said:


> I walked into the accessible restroom and noticed that there was toilet paper floating in there, so I thought, “well maybe they just didn’t flush it!” and I pressed the lever. I couldn’t run out of that bathroom fast enough. I have never seen a toilet overflow that quickly! It gushed over the edge and proceeded to soak the entire floor of the restroom! Luckily I was already on my way out the door to the bus that was waiting.



1. gross.
2. That poor lady in the next stall!



franandaj said:


>



Cute pic. And I see you're not flying economy again.



franandaj said:


> So after losing multiple hands, I decided to get started on the TR.



Yay!



franandaj said:


> They brought us some trays of warmed nuts.



Nice touch. The warming part, I mean.



franandaj said:


> They brought lunch which consisted of a filet, lobster mac and cheese, caprese salad, and romaine salad with goat cheese.



Whoa. Nice meal. The best I typically get is a sandwich.



franandaj said:


> The worst part of the meal was the filet



Well... not surprising I suppose.



franandaj said:


> She had some Recees pieces from the overpriced convenience store which she put on top of hers.



Fancy Fran.
That's her new name.



franandaj said:


> After lunch, I showed Fran the pictures and read her the trip report. She wanted me to add that it’s not just myself that has been given restrictions. She has been restraining from buying Theatre Tickets. Several years ago, we were practically attending a show every month. Now we are only going to really special ones, once or twice a year.



 I love that she made you do that.



franandaj said:


> She went back to sleep after this.



Sure. She can rest easy now that she's gotten you to clear her name.



franandaj said:


> And then I just kicked back and wrote this report sipping on some wine. White first, but evidently there were lots of folks who liked white wine because they ran out and then I had some red. Who cares? I’m on vacation!



 Ya got that right!



franandaj said:


> ETA: Disclaimer, I stole the chapter title from @pkondz



And I'm totally okay with that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Despite your Day 0 starting out so foul - I think that is the least adventurous I've ever seen your travel day or your before travel day to be!  I hope that means you are in for a great trip (even if it is your last for a while until you finally get all you stuff out of your old place and get it ready for renting!)  

You fly American usually right?  I am not a happy person with how American changed their flights recently!  I'm having to fly United in January because how bad the times ended up being.


----------



## ACDSNY

Popping in, I  still have to catch up though.


----------



## rentayenta

Pedicures sound lovely. 

I love my purse. That color!  

Loving the FB photos.


----------



## orangecats2

I'm here! Thanks for the bat signal, I didn't know you had started. Nice trip down memory lane. 
So what are you going to do with all your DVC points if you're not going? You're not (gasp) selling are you? I hope to rent two studio rooms from you for September 2018 if you'll let me. We want to go with friends and a two bedroom is too many points. Hoping to stay at Beach Club and go during F&W.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> The whole of the UK is not that bad. It is just that we live in one of the wettest places in the UK. Our home town does have other charms though.
> 
> Corinna



Huh. I did not know that. I'm sure your live in a charming part of the UK.



PrincessInOz said:


> What a great trip down memory lane.
> I loved seeing all the pictures of you and Fran over the years.



  And Thank you!



PrincessInOz said:


> Hey! I recognise that picture of you and Fran with the band.



I thought you might! 



PrincessInOz said:


> I really really hate gross toilets.



Who doesn't?  At least it was only filled with water. I would have gone running had I seen anything else.



PrincessInOz said:


> Have a great trip.



Thank you!



Pinkocto said:


> Loved the introduction and all the great photos!!!



  Thank you Pam!



Pinkocto said:


> Too bad the day before was not the best, glad Fran helped



I don't know why I was in such a funk. Fran has "jumped in" on this trip and that has made it fantastic!



Pinkocto said:


> Ugh about the traffic.



Welcome to Southern California.



Pinkocto said:


> I think I told you about my potty dogs. Mom came down to visit and she shut the door in their cute faces. I told her they wanted their potty pets! She finally got into the groove after a few days



No you didnt! That's so funny!. Gotta love animals!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> me say day-o



"Me say day-zero", just doesn't have the same ring to it.



pkondz said:


> But.. but... but... You're going on vacation!



I know what's the matter?????



pkondz said:


> Isn't this a good thing?
> You keep telling me about bathing restrictions.



Well see, first off, I'm pretty sure it was less than a .1 of a % of rain, so not even a dent. But there's this other thing, we want the rain to come, but we don't want it to disrupt our daily lives. And if you've ever been on a freeway in Southern California you'd see how badly drivers handle such conditions. Plus no one has clothes or gear for the rain and it's just a hassle for everyone! 

On a rainy day, my choice of activities is to stay home, watch it fall in the pool, put on something good on TV, bake stuff, drink hot liquids and cozy up with the kitties.



pkondz said:


> Cool! Pretty handy. (when it works.)
> How long does it take to heat up?



It heats 1°F every 5 minutes.



pkondz said:


> Whoops!
> But... that's really weird. You'd think it'd be protected from the elements.



You know I think building a cover over the heater was one of the things that was supposed to happen in the pool remodel. 



pkondz said:


> I doubt it was as bad as you think.



Well of course not, but in the Alison standard of things, it was my worst performance in years. I don't normally make mistakes, and if I do they are small ones, not like getting lost or coming in early on a solo.



pkondz said:


> Teamwork.







pkondz said:


> Good!
> 
> Even better.



It's about time.



pkondz said:


> That sounds like a big job.
> How heavy is that thing?



Oh no, not at all. Hopefully you're not reading this at work. I can get it in the car in less than two minutes, if necessary. No one piece weighs over 25 pounds, so it's very convenient.








pkondz said:


> Birding class? What kind of birding? As in learning to recognize and spot them?



I have no idea what she does at these classes, but she's been doing this for at least 10 years now, she started back at the old house (where I grew up). She has bird feeders in the yard and she'll sit with binoculars  (even though the yard isn't that big) and keep track of what birds visit and how many of each kind she sees. Then she goes online and enters the data, it somehow keeps track of the population of wild birds.
She also goes out on weekend trips where they go walking and looking for birds in various interesting locations around the Bay Area and Central Valley.
I suppose in class folks compare notes of their sightings, and discuss what they might see on upcoming "field trips".



pkondz said:


> I don't know! Who are you???







pkondz said:


> For just a second, I thought you were referring to a car.



Tesla







pkondz said:


> Piper's like that.
> Whoever gets up first, goes to the bathroom and she's there to lick your hand while having her paw held.



It seems a lot of pets like the potty.



pkondz said:


> WHO ARE YOU?!?!?



Well actually I'm the one who is always ready to go. The question is what happened to Fran and who is this person who has replaced her?



pkondz said:


> Crap. I knew it was too good to last.
> 
> Ugh. Hate that.



Welcome to Southern California. 



pkondz said:


> You have a way with words, lady.



What? . Doesn't everyone refer to it as the litter box?



pkondz said:


> She did? Weird. I'm more used to dead silence in bathrooms.



I did find it a little odd, I'm guessing I wasn't the first person to enter while she was in there.



pkondz said:


> 1. gross.
> 2. That poor lady in the next stall!



Well she was "uphill" I just hope the drain wasn't clogged. I didn't wait around to find out!



pkondz said:


> Cute pic. And I see you're not flying economy again.



Other than the Southwest flight home from New Orleans, I don't remember the last time we flew economy besides Seattle and a quick trip to the Bay Area. The one upside to all the money we spend is we get a LOT of frequent flyer miles.  Besides who needs a savings account!



pkondz said:


> Nice touch. The warming part, I mean.



I never used to eat nuts before we started flying American.



pkondz said:


> Whoa. Nice meal. The best I typically get is a sandwich.



Well, not flying coach has its advantages. But I certainly wouldn't pay for it.



pkondz said:


> Well... not surprising I suppose.



Yeah I was commenting to her that a cut like a skirt steak might hold up better, and be tastier.



pkondz said:


> Fancy Fran.
> That's her new name.



 That's funny!



pkondz said:


> I love that she made you do that.



Well she didn't want anyone to think I was the only one suffering.



pkondz said:


> Sure. She can rest easy now that she's gotten you to clear her name.







pkondz said:


> Ya got that right!



And now we're on the downhill side....



pkondz said:


> And I'm totally okay with that.



Thank you.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> "Me say day-zero", just doesn't have the same ring to it.



Daylight come and me wan' go nowhere.


Yeah. Not as good.



franandaj said:


> But there's this other thing, we want the rain to come, but we don't want it to disrupt our daily lives.



 That's true the world over.



franandaj said:


> And if you've ever been on a freeway in Southern California you'd see how badly drivers handle such conditions.



I wonder....
There's a well known urban legend up here.
Goes something like this:


There's a freak snowstorm in California. Highway patrol close down all the freeways. A car pulls up on the shoulder, passing a long line of stuck motorists.
The annoyed cop knocks on the window. "Hey, buddy! Can't you see the road's closed? There's an inch of snow covering for God's sake! If you go out there, you'll never make it."
The motorist replies "I'm Canadian."
The trouper says "Oh! You're from Canada? Yeah, you know how to drive in this. Go right ahead."



franandaj said:


> Plus no one has clothes or gear for the rain and it's just a hassle for everyone!



Mind. Boggled.



franandaj said:


> On a rainy day, my choice of activities is to stay home, watch it fall in the pool, put on something good on TV, bake stuff, drink hot liquids and cozy up with the kitties.



Well... sure. That sounds wonderful.



franandaj said:


> It heats 1°F every 5 minutes.



So if you haven't used it for a while... it's what... 75? 80?



franandaj said:


> You know I think building a cover over the heater was one of the things that was supposed to happen in the pool remodel.



Might want to get on that.


No. Wait.
If it only rains once every six years, it's probably not worth the expense.



franandaj said:


> Oh no, not at all. Hopefully you're not reading this at work.



Of course I am.


And you wouldn't believe how long I've been here.



franandaj said:


> I can get it in the car in less than two minutes, if necessary. No one piece weighs over 25 pounds, so it's very convenient.



Ah! It breaks down! I'll check out the vid later.



franandaj said:


> I have no idea what she does at these classes, but she's been doing this for at least 10 years now,



Huh. Dedicated.



franandaj said:


> She has bird feeders in the yard and she'll sit with binoculars (even though the yard isn't that big) and keep track of what birds visit and how many of each kind she sees. Then she goes online and enters the data, it somehow keeps track of the population of wild birds.



Okay. This fits my picture of a "birder".



franandaj said:


> She also goes out on weekend trips where they go walking and looking for birds in various interesting locations around the Bay Area and Central Valley.
> I suppose in class folks compare notes of their sightings, and discuss what they might see on upcoming "field trips".



Sounds like fun.... if you take the birding part out of the equation.
That was another thing we had in Churchill.
Aside from the whales and the polar bears, we were a big draw for birders too.
I think when the Ross's Gull was spotted there, it made the cover of Time magazine.



franandaj said:


> Tesla



Car.



franandaj said:


>



Cat.




franandaj said:


>



Cart.



franandaj said:


>



Carp.




I'll stop now.



franandaj said:


> Well actually I'm the one who is always ready to go. The question is what happened to Fran and who is this person who has replaced her?



Cloning. It's real.



franandaj said:


> Welcome to Southern California.



And you want me to come there?!?!?



franandaj said:


> What? . Doesn't everyone refer to it as the litter box?



Only cat people.
Dog people refer to it as "The neighbor's lawn".



franandaj said:


> I did find it a little odd, I'm guessing I wasn't the first person to enter while she was in there.



That would explain it.



franandaj said:


> Well she was "uphill" I just hope the drain wasn't clogged. I didn't wait around to find out!



I guess not!



franandaj said:


> Well, not flying coach has its advantages. But I certainly wouldn't pay for it.



WestJet only has two "classes" and they're not even that.
Economy and Economy "Plus".

But their service makes up for it.



franandaj said:


> Yeah I was commenting to her that a cut like a skirt steak might hold up better, and be tastier.



I can see that.


----------



## dgbg100106

Great start to the TR, sorry the day did not start well, but it worked itself out and teamwork is always better in getting things done.  

Glad to see you made it to the bus and plane!  I know you are there now and enjoying WDW.


----------



## skier_pete

We miss our kitties too when we are gone. We got in yesterday and last night (any first night back) it is a struggle because both kitties need full body contact all night to be sure that we are home! Every time we roll over it's onto a cat!


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Despite your Day 0 starting out so foul - I think that is the least adventurous I've ever seen your travel day or your before travel day to be! I hope that means you are in for a great trip (even if it is your last for a while until you finally get all you stuff out of your old place and get it ready for renting!)



Yes, it surprised the heck out of me being ready so early and not having a panic attack before leaving.



Dis_Yoda said:


> You fly American usually right? I am not a happy person with how American changed their flights recently! I'm having to fly United in January because how bad the times ended up being.



Yes, we fly American. I have noticed a definite decline in service since the merger with US Airways. They used to serve fresh baked cookies in the last hour of the flight and we haven't had those for years now.



ACDSNY said:


> Popping in, I  still have to catch up though.







rentayenta said:


> Pedicures sound lovely.



I'm gonna get you in with my gal, she is great.



orangecats2 said:


> I'm here! Thanks for the bat signal, I didn't know you had started. Nice trip down memory lane.







orangecats2 said:


> So what are you going to do with all your DVC points if you're not going? You're not (gasp) selling are you? I hope to rent two studio rooms from you for September 2018 if you'll let me. We want to go with friends and a two bedroom is too many points. Hoping to stay at Beach Club and go during F&W.



Certainly not selling! Currently we are in a defecit with points. That Bungalow last spring set us back. This will give us a chance to get ahead and not have to borrow. I'll need to work out the points for BCV, technically I'm slated to go every three years and stay at BCV. By 2018, I should have enough points to rent and still be covered for my 2019 stay. I'll take a look at it when I'm ho.e and have time for that kind of figuring.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Daylight come and me wan' go nowhere.
> 
> 
> Yeah. Not as good.







pkondz said:


> I wonder....
> There's a well known urban legend up here.
> Goes something like this:
> 
> 
> There's a freak snowstorm in California. Highway patrol close down all the freeways. A car pulls up on the shoulder, passing a long line of stuck motorists.
> The annoyed cop knocks on the window. "Hey, buddy! Can't you see the road's closed? There's an inch of snow covering for God's sake! If you go out there, you'll never make it."
> The motorist replies "I'm Canadian."
> The trouper says "Oh! You're from Canada? Yeah, you know how to drive in this. Go right ahead."



See now I know that's a Canadian legend because if it were a So Cal legend the officer would have been a A CHP officer. We don't have troopers or troupers.



pkondz said:


> So if you haven't used it for a while... it's what... 75? 80?



Actually I just checked it and it was 72. I also turn the pool heater back on so it will be warm when we get home.



pkondz said:


> Might want to get on that.
> 
> 
> No. Wait.
> If it only rains once every six years, it's probably not worth the expense.



Kinda what I was thinking.



pkondz said:


> Of course I am.
> 
> 
> And you wouldn't believe how long I've been here.







pkondz said:


> Ah! It breaks down! I'll check out the vid later.



Did you get a chance?



pkondz said:


> Sounds like fun.... if you take the birding part out of the equation.
> That was another thing we had in Churchill.
> Aside from the whales and the polar bears, we were a big draw for birders too.
> I think when the Ross's Gull was spotted there, it made the cover of Time magazine.



Huh. I guess I missed that one....yeah, that whole birding thing, probably not my idea of a good time.



pkondz said:


> I'll stop now.



Thank you.



pkondz said:


> And you want me to come there?!?!?



Well as long as you don't travel at peak times, it's only mildly congested.  Like between 2AM and 4AM, on weekdays.

But it's warm year round. 



pkondz said:


> Only cat people.
> Dog people refer to it as "The neighbor's lawn".



Somehow it doesn't have the same rin to it.



pkondz said:


> WestJet only has two "classes" and they're not even that.
> Economy and Economy "Plus".
> 
> But their service makes up for it.



Huh. I think we'd go for the plus as well.



dgbg100106 said:


> Great start to the TR, sorry the day did not start well, but it worked itself out and teamwork is always better in getting things done.



It was nice that the day got better cause I was not a happy camper when I woke up.



dgbg100106 said:


> Glad to see you made it to the bus and plane! I know you are there now and enjoying WDW.



And already it's time to pack for home.



********** said:


> We miss our kitties too when we are gone. We got in yesterday and last night (any first night back) it is a struggle because both kitties need full body contact all night to be sure that we are home! Every time we roll over it's onto a cat!



I'm glad ours aren't that needy, but I expect all the bed cats will be happy to see us tomorrow night.


----------



## dgbg100106

Hope you have a great day in WDW today.  Any day at WDW is better than a day in Pittsburgh!


----------



## franandaj

I find this ironic.  Just as I am starting to get the suitcases out and begin the process of packing up to go home, I am about to tell you about our arrival at Disney.

When I last left you we were mid flight. 

We landed without incident. As soon as I turned my phone off airplane mode, I got the text about the room being ready.  I was pretty sure we were in the exact same room as three years ago.  We got on the Fake o rail back to the main terminal.

















We took a spin through the Disney store at the airport before heading down to DME









We waited about 20 minutes or so at DME before boarding our Motorcoach.  Pretty soon we were seeing this:





There were two stops before us CBR, and the Boardwalk. We pretty much had our own private delivery at BCV.  As I suspected it was the same room we had three years ago.  









Looking back into the entry way.

































There was something else though that I was totally bummed when my suspicions were confirmed. On the BCV thread it appeared that they had replaced the jacuzzi with a soaker tub. 





Since we weren't resort switching, I was stuck with this tub for the whole week. At least there was a jacuzzi outside, it just wasn't open at the most common times I like to take a bath.

The bedroom.













I was astonished to find a washer/dryer all in the same unit.  I can see why this might be good for them, but it means you can only do one load at a time.













Our view out the bedroom window.





We decided to head directly out for dinner.


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


We had tried something new that started on our Alaskan trip.  Some of you might have heard of “Tiles”, they are little Bluetooth enabled trackers that you can use to find things.  There was a case in the media where a stalker actually used it to find a girl that he fancied in a bar by dropping it in her purse, but we have much less nefarious designs on this kind of software.

We had placed these “tiles” in each of our suitcases, and they were labeled appropriately.  When we were on the Magical Express bus I started to try and track our suitcases, but the tracking icon just kept doing that annoying circle like on windows when something is refreshing.  This was not easing my mind as to where our bags were.

On our way to dinner, we stopped at the Boardwalk Bakery for some “Breakfast treats” according to Fran. I wondered what the bacon and eggs, corn flakes, yogurt and muffin mix were considered.  





But we ended up with a Cinnamon Roll, 





Sticky Bun, 





Chocolate Croissant





And some Jersey Coffee Cake





Fran noticed this stand and inquired as to how late they were open nightly.





Then we went a few doors down the Boardwalk to….





We checked in at the Trattoria and were seated almost immediately.  









We decided to get two appetizers and split an entree. In hindsight we could have each ordered our own entree and skipped dessert, but it worked out fine the way we did it.













Bread





Caprese Salad, really tasty!  The mozzarella is made daily in house and it was so fresh and good, the tomatoes weren’t bad either!





Mushroom soup special, while it wasn’t the normal cream soup we are used to it was a very good soup.





Split order of Linguine a la Vongole. I thought it was pretty small at first but after sopping up the sauce with bread, I was still ready for a dessert.

















Then we each chose a (small) dessert. We were both good. I got Tiramisu. What is with Tiramisu these days? Doesn't anyone make a traditional one?





Fran got the cannoli. Two were chocolate and another pistachio.





After dinner we went back to room and found that our bags had magically appeared in the room. Upon further inspection of the room we found that WDW is taking mosquito preparedness very seriously.





We called Bell Services for our groceries and owners locker around 10:30PM. They showed up a few minutes later with the groceries and said they couldn't find the owner's locker.  I was like, “what????”  before we even boarded our plane, I had received an email that it had been delivered. So I unpacked the groceries, put away the ones that needed to be refrigerated, and organized the kitchen. 

Eventually they found the owner's locker and delivered it.

Even though I was severely disappointed not to have a jacuzzi tub in the room, I still used the soaker tub before going to bed.

I was too tired to deal with unpacking any suitcases, but I did need my special pillow out of the Owner’s Locker, so I found a knife to cut the Zip ties and got my pillow. I went to bed watching Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## ljcrochet

I hadn't thought about putting a tile in the suitcase. I have one in my one in my  kindle  case. Just have to make sure to keep kindle with the case. 

Your dinner looked amazing.


----------



## skier_pete

That Caprese salad looks wonderful! DW would be drooling...

Those one-bedrooms look so spacious. I wish we had the points to get a 1-bedroom regularly - except we would become so spoiled!

And we didn't have bug spray in our room. Probably no bugs at Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I find this ironic.  Just as I am starting to get the suitcases out and begin the process of packing up to go home, I am about to tell you about our arrival at Disney.
> 
> When I last left you we were mid flight.



I hate packing up and I hate doing it a day early.



franandaj said:


> We landed without incident. As soon as I turned my phone off airplane mode, I got the text about the room being ready.  I was pretty sure we were in the exact same room as three years ago.  We got on the Fake o rail back to the main terminal.





franandaj said:


> We took a spin through the Disney store at the airport before heading down to DME


 At least the room was ready, that was nice.  Find anything in the store you could not live without?




franandaj said:


> We waited about 20 minutes or so at DME before boarding our Motorcoach.  Pretty soon we were seeing this:


  the excitement of getting on DME always makes me happy and ready for my vacatioin, to me that makes everything real!




franandaj said:


> There were two stops before us CBR, and the Boardwalk. We pretty much had our own private delivery at BCV.  As I suspected it was the same room we had three years ago.


  did you like the room before, is this a good thing or a bad thing?




franandaj said:


> Looking back into the entry way.





franandaj said:


> There was something else though that I was totally bummed when my suspicions were confirmed. On the BCV thread it appeared that they had replaced the jacuzzi with a soaker tub.
> Since we weren't resort switching, I was stuck with this tub for the whole week. At least there was a jacuzzi outside, it just wasn't open at the most common times I like to take a bath.


  I think the jacuzzi's were very hard to keep clean, I heard some serious stories about them being gross inside the jets.  I know you always cleaned your before use, so it was not an issue for you.



franandaj said:


> I was astonished to find a washer/dryer all in the same unit.  I can see why this might be good for them, but it means you can only do one load at a time.


  oh I do not like that at all, I like to have a load drying while I am washing a second load.



franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> We had tried something new that started on our Alaskan trip.  Some of you might have heard of “Tiles”, they are little Bluetooth enabled GPS trackers that you can use to find things.  There was a case in the media where a stalker actually used it to find a girl that he fancied in a bar by dropping it in her purse, but we have much less nefarious designs on this kind of software.


  people are always trying to find unlawful ways to use things.  It is a sad state we are in, but I kind of like being able to find my luggage.




franandaj said:


> On our way to dinner, we stopped at the Boardwalk Bakery for some “Breakfast treats” according to Fran. I wondered what the bacon and eggs, corn flakes, yogurt and muffin mix were considered.





franandaj said:


> But we ended up with a Cinnamon Roll,
> 
> Sticky Bun,
> 
> 
> Chocolate Croissant
> And some Jersey Coffee Cake


  All of these breakfast items look lovely.


franandaj said:


> Fran noticed this stand and inquired as to how late they were open nightly.


  Margaritas are always good.  How late are they open?



franandaj said:


> Then we went a few doors down the Boardwalk to….
> We checked in at the Trattoria and were seated almost immediately.
> We decided to get two appetizers and split an entree. In hindsight we could have each ordered our own entree and skipped dessert, but it worked out fine the way we did it.
> Bread
> Caprese Salad, really tasty!  The mozzarella is made daily in house and it was so fresh and good, the tomatoes weren’t bad either!
> Mushroom soup special, while it wasn’t the normal cream soup we are used to it was a very good soup.
> Split order of Linguine a la Vongole. I thought it was pretty small at first but after sopping up the sauce with bread, I was still ready for a dessert.Then we each chose a (small) dessert. We were both good. I got Tiramisu. What is with Tiramisu these days? Doesn't anyone make a traditional one? Fran got the cannoli. Two were chocolate and another pistachio.


  all  of the food looks lovely, and I think I would have skipped the dessert also, but hindsight is always 20/20. 
That pistachio cannoli looks wonderful!



franandaj said:


> After dinner we went back to room and found that our bags had magically appeared in the room. Upon further inspection of the room we found that WDW is taking mosquito preparedness very seriously.
> We called Bell Services for our groceries and owners locker around 10:30PM. They showed up a few minutes later with the groceries and said they couldn't find the owner's locker.  I was like, “what????”  before we even boarded our plane, I had received an email that it had been delivered. So I unpacked the groceries, put away the ones that needed to be refrigerated, and organized the kitchen.
> 
> Eventually they found the owner's locker and delivered it.
> 
> Even though I was severely disappointed not to have a jacuzzi tub in the room, I still used the soaker tub before going to bed.
> 
> I was too tired to deal with unpacking any suitcases, but I did need my special pillow out of the Owner’s Locker, so I found a knife to cut the Zip ties and got my pillow. I went to bed watching Jimmy Kimmel.


  Glad that the luggage was magically delivered, and that they found your locker.


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


>



*I just wanted to say - oh, that looks different to what I remember and then I saw the next picture ......*



franandaj said:


>



*and remembered that this must be an accessible room. *



franandaj said:


> I was astonished to find a washer/dryer all in the same unit. I can see why this might be good for them, but it means you can only do one load at a time.



*Wow! Again something new - looks stylish, but I liked the individual washer and dryer more - lets me do more laundry in shorter time. *



franandaj said:


> On our way to dinner, we stopped at the Boardwalk Bakery for some “Breakfast treats” according to Fran. I wondered what the bacon and eggs, corn flakes, yogurt and muffin mix were considered.



*I am with Fran ...... on vacation you need that "extra" breakfast treat - and the BW Bakery has some great ones. *



franandaj said:


> aprese Salad, really tasty! The mozzarella is made daily in house and it was so fresh and good, the tomatoes weren’t bad either!
















franandaj said:


> Then we each chose a (small) dessert. We were both good. I got Tiramisu. What is with Tiramisu these days? Doesn't anyone make a traditional one?



*Yeah, I know I had that same "Tiramisu" in March ..... *



franandaj said:


> Upon further inspection of the room we found that WDW is taking mosquito preparedness very seriously.



*They started handing them out while we were there in the summer. Good to know they care! 

LOVE your TR so far and everything else you posted on social media! Thanks!*


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Alison!

By now, you're getting ready to head off to other adventures, but I am caught up for now. 

Your Trattoria dinner looked fabulous; small, but yummy! Sounds like you got just enough, and that's a good thing. 

I'm not sure how Bell Services loses stuff, but I can attest to the fact that it DOES happen. Strange. 

I've never even heard of a 2 in 1 washer/dryer unit. Weird. I do not think I'd like one for the same reason... one load at a time. Not good. 

BOOOO! for now jacuzzi.  But I'm sure you made good use of the soaker tub. 

As for Fran's "goodies" from the bakery.... Hmmmm..... Makes making muffins sort of anti-climactic.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I find this ironic. Just as I am starting to get the suitcases out and begin the process of packing up to go home, I am about to tell you about our arrival at Disney.



I can't believe that it is that time already. Time really has flown.



franandaj said:


> As soon as I turned my phone off airplane mode, I got the text about the room being ready.



That was perfect.



franandaj said:


> There was something else though that I was totally bummed when my suspicions were confirmed. On the BCV thread it appeared that they had replaced the jacuzzi with a soaker tub.



That is a real shame. I loved the jacuzzi when we stayed one night at a one bedroom villa at Old Key West.



franandaj said:


> I was astonished to find a washer/dryer all in the same unit.



That would have been another big disappointment for me. I am not overly keen on washer-dryers. Maybe the ones in the USA are more efficient, but we had one for a while and it was useless.



franandaj said:


> Some of you might have heard of “Tiles”, they are little Bluetooth enabled GPS trackers that you can use to find things.



I may have to invest in some of those. We are forever looking for stuff.



franandaj said:


> Fran got the cannoli. Two were chocolate and another pistachio.



I was pretty much getting ready to cancel our reservation there. As we now have a car for the duration of the trip, Graham would rather go offsite to eat. However, seeing the cannoli, I think maybe I should hang on to that particular reservation.

Corinna


----------



## kid-at-heart

Ahhh, you needed your owner's locker for your pillow.  I always order our locker to be delivered immediately upon arrival - just so we can start celebrating with the bottle of wine we always leave in it. Often when we arrive it is either late or we are too tired to go anywhere that first evening.   I keep a bottle of wine, my pillow, a small goose down duvet and a Brita pitcher/filter in our locker along with all the other "necessities".

Have a safe trip home.

Kate


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> See now I know that's a Canadian legend because if it were a So Cal legend the officer would have been a A CHP officer.



And his name was Erik Estrada.


Nobody remembers the other guy.
But he was such a trooper!



franandaj said:


> We don't have troopers or troupers.



What about trompe l'oeil's?



franandaj said:


> Did you get a chance?



nope



franandaj said:


> Huh. I guess I missed that one....yeah, that whole birding thing, probably not my idea of a good time.



Ditto.
A little bird told me I'd be bored.



franandaj said:


> Well as long as you don't travel at peak times, it's only mildly congested. Like between 2AM and 4AM, on weekdays.
> 
> But it's warm year round.



As long as it's warm between 2 and 4am.



franandaj said:


> Somehow it doesn't have the same rin to it.



Rin Tin Tin you mean?


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I find this ironic. Just as I am starting to get the suitcases out and begin the process of packing up to go home, I am about to tell you about our arrival at Disney.



That is. And a little unnerving.



franandaj said:


>



Someone's going to Disney!



franandaj said:


> We took a spin through the Disney store at the airport before heading down to DME



You did?!?!? Wow! I'm always in such a rush to get my bag and get to DME that I don't stop for nuthin'!



franandaj said:


> On the BCV thread it appeared that they had replaced the jacuzzi with a soaker tub.



Wouldn't be so bad if it was an overflow tub.
Otherwise.... well, that sucks.



franandaj said:


> I was astonished to find a washer/dryer all in the same unit. I can see why this might be good for them, but it means you can only do one load at a time.



I didn't even know that existed! Or was even possible!



franandaj said:


> Some of you might have heard of “Tiles”, they are little Bluetooth enabled GPS trackers that you can use to find things. There was a case in the media where a stalker actually used it to find a girl that he fancied in a bar by dropping it in her purse, but we have much less nefarious designs on this kind of software.



Huh. Hadn't heard of them, although I think I may... _may_ have seen an ad at the bottom of the DISboards for them or something similar.



franandaj said:


> When we were on the Magical Express bus I started to try and track our suitcases, but the tracking icon just kept doing that annoying circle like on windows when something is refreshing. This was not easing my mind as to where our bags were.



So... totally useless.



franandaj said:


> On our way to dinner, we stopped at the Boardwalk Bakery for some “Breakfast treats” according to Fran. I wondered what the bacon and eggs, corn flakes, yogurt and muffin mix were considered.



Appetizers.



franandaj said:


> Fran noticed this stand and inquired as to how late they were open nightly.



#Priorities



franandaj said:


> We checked in at the Trattoria and were seated almost immediately.



Did you have an ADR? Or did you walk up?



franandaj said:


> The mozzarella is made daily in house



Really! Impressive.



franandaj said:


> I got Tiramisu. What is with Tiramisu these days? Doesn't anyone make a traditional one?



What the heck is that? Where's the tiramisu?



franandaj said:


> We called Bell Services for our groceries and owners locker around 10:30PM. They showed up a few minutes later with the groceries and said they couldn't find the owner's locker. I was like, “what????” before we even boarded our plane, I had received an email that it had been delivered. So I unpacked the groceries, put away the ones that needed to be refrigerated, and organized the kitchen.
> 
> Eventually they found the owner's locker and delivered it.



You must've been a tad worried? I would've been.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I find this ironic. Just as I am starting to get the suitcases out and begin the process of packing up to go home, I am about to tell you about our arrival at Disney.



I find it amazing that you can work on a TR while still on the trip!



franandaj said:


> Pretty soon we were seeing this:



Hooray! 



franandaj said:


> On the BCV thread it appeared that they had replaced the jacuzzi with a soaker tub.



Well, that's disappointing.



franandaj said:


> I was astonished to find a washer/dryer all in the same unit. I can see why this might be good for them, but it means you can only do one load at a time.



Man, this place is full of surprises.  I can see where that would be annoying as well.



franandaj said:


> Some of you might have heard of “Tiles”, they are little Bluetooth enabled GPS trackers that you can use to find things.







franandaj said:


> On our way to dinner, we stopped at the Boardwalk Bakery for some “Breakfast treats” according to Fran. I wondered what the bacon and eggs, corn flakes, yogurt and muffin mix were considered.



Well, that's breakfast.  These are the breakfast treats.  



franandaj said:


>



Hey, I like that place!



franandaj said:


> Then we each chose a (small) dessert. We were both good. I got Tiramisu. What is with Tiramisu these days? Doesn't anyone make a traditional one?



That is by far the weirdest looking tiramisu I've ever seen.

So you didn't want the 3 bites of donut that we had there?


----------



## afwdwfan

Thanks once again for the trip down memory lane.  Either I've completely forgotten or I didn't realize that Fran was having so many health issues that you went so long between trips a few years ago.  I'm glad that you're both able to enjoy taking somewhat frequent trips together once again... you know, pending whatever happens after the next 28 months....

The tile thing seems like a great idea.  Too bad it didn't seem to work for you when you looked.  Sounds like you maybe ought to try sticking one in that owner's locker for next time!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Hope you have a great day in WDW today.  Any day at WDW is better than a day in Pittsburgh!



I haven't ever been to Pittsburgh, but I don't think I can argue with that!


----------



## dhorner233

Nice suite! I love the kitchen and what a cool washer/dryer combo!



franandaj said:


> We had placed these “tiles” in each of our suitcases, and they were labeled appropriately. When we were on the Magical Express bus I started to try and track our suitcases, but the tracking icon just kept doing that annoying circle like on windows when something is refreshing. This was not easing my mind as to where our bags were.



So, did the tiles ever work? I would love to be able to track my bag all day!!!!



pkondz said:


> What the heck is that? Where's the tiramisu?



 That's what I was thinking!


----------



## franandaj

ljcrochet said:


> I hadn't thought about putting a tile in the suitcase. I have one in my one in my  kindle  case. Just have to make sure to keep kindle with the case.
> 
> Your dinner looked amazing.



That was one of the main things on the advertisement that we read. I'm not sure what other use I would have for them. They are not specific enought to say find keys inside the house, but if you have something where someone might steal it, that would be a good way to track it.



********** said:


> That Caprese salad looks wonderful! DW would be drooling...



It was very good the mozzarella was fantastic!



********** said:


> Those one-bedrooms look so spacious. I wish we had the points to get a 1-bedroom regularly - except we would become so spoiled!



I'm so glad we stay in the one bedrooms, we spend a fair amount of time in the room and I really appreciate the jacuzzi tub and the kitchen. I made good use of the kitchen and wish the tub had been a jacuzzi!



********** said:


> And we didn't have bug spray in our room. Probably no bugs at Animal Kingdom Lodge.



Same for either All Stars or Pop Century. I wonder if was the bodies of water outside the resort that made them choose to leave it.



dgbg100106 said:


> I hate packing up and I hate doing it a day early.



I do too, but I also hate being frantic that last day. When I'm down to the last two days,  I can usually determine what I won't need and I'd rather have a lot of it done so there is less scrambling the final day.



dgbg100106 said:


> At least the room was ready, that was nice. Find anything in the store you could not live without?



No. Fran doesn't understand that the Disney Store stopped catering to adults years ago. So we keep looking, but they never have stuff adults want. Only kid focused items.



dgbg100106 said:


> the excitement of getting on DME always makes me happy and ready for my vacatioin, to me that makes everything real!



I'm usually so worn out from the plane ride that I just want to get on the bus and just get there!



dgbg100106 said:


> did you like the room before, is this a good thing or a bad thing?



I guess it was good. On the first floor we never had to take an elevator so it was quick access. It was perfect on our last trip as we did a picnic by the pool and the room was right there for getting last minute stuff together.



dgbg100106 said:


> I think the jacuzzi's were very hard to keep clean, I heard some serious stories about them being gross inside the jets. I know you always cleaned your before use, so it was not an issue for you.



I followed a few threads on the DIS about how gross they were, which is why I always clean them with bleach. I would imagine maintenance of the hardware became an issue too.



dgbg100106 said:


> oh I do not like that at all, I like to have a load drying while I am washing a second load.



Exactly.



dgbg100106 said:


> people are always trying to find unlawful ways to use things. It is a sad state we are in, but I kind of like being able to find my luggage.



When it works the theory is a great idea!



dgbg100106 said:


> All of these breakfast items look lovely.



I ended up not eating any, just way too much sugar for me.



dgbg100106 said:


> Margaritas are always good. How late are they open?



They were open until midnight, and we never made it there!



dgbg100106 said:


> all of the food looks lovely, and I think I would have skipped the dessert also, but hindsight is always 20/20.
> That pistachio cannoli looks wonderful!



We learned.



dgbg100106 said:


> Glad that the luggage was magically delivered, and that they found your locker.



In the end it was all good, but rather annoying that they couldn't find it in the first place.


----------



## ljcrochet

franandaj said:


> They are not specific enough to say find keys inside the house, but if you have something where someone might steal it, that would be a good way to track it.


I use the tile on my keys to find them at least twice a week, since my keys could be in a few different places.  I just have to make it play a sound.  
I want to attach a tile to my daughters flute case, but haven't yet.


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> I just wanted to say - oh, that looks different to what I remember and then I saw the next picture ......



What looks different?   they changed the configuration of the kitchenette a little bit, but I didn't find it tremendously different.



dizneeat said:


> and remembered that this must be an accessible room.







dizneeat said:


> Wow! Again something new - looks stylish, but I liked the individual washer and dryer more - lets me do more laundry in shorter time.



Yeah, I didn't like it at all, but that's for later.



dizneeat said:


> I am with Fran ...... on vacation you need that "extra" breakfast treat - and the BW Bakery has some great ones.



I am finding out that I am in the minority.



dizneeat said:


>



I love that smiley!



dizneeat said:


> *Yeah, I know I had that same "Tiramisu" in March ..... *



It was good, but certainly not what I expected.



dizneeat said:


> They started handing them out while we were there in the summer. Good to know they care!



I did appreciate that they were concerned for us. But mosquitoes don't like me. Not sure why? 



dizneeat said:


> LOVE your TR so far and everything else you posted on social media! Thanks!



And now it's over and will live on in the TR.



Steppesister said:


> Hi Alison!
> 
> By now, you're getting ready to head off to other adventures, but I am caught up for now.



Yes, but first I need to catch up on what I missed yesterday with the power being off.



Steppesister said:


> Your Trattoria dinner looked fabulous; small, but yummy! Sounds like you got just enough, and that's a



It was actually perfect since it filled me up but not overly.



Steppesister said:


> I'm not sure how Bell Services loses stuff, but I can attest to the fact that it DOES happen. Strange.



I hope you got your stuff back!



Steppesister said:


> I've never even heard of a 2 in 1 washer/dryer unit. Weird. I do not think I'd like one for the same reason... one load at a time. Not good.



We got new machines 2 years ago and I remember seeing them when we were looking online. Fran poopoo'ed them before I even gave it a second thought. Maybe in an apartment in New York where space is limited, but I have plenty of room in my house.



Steppesister said:


> BOOOO! for no jacuzzi.  But I'm sure you made good use of the soaker tub.



I did indeed.



Steppesister said:


> As for Fran's "goodies" from the bakery.... Hmmmm..... Makes making muffins sort of anti-climactic.



I know, doesn't it?



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't believe that it is that time already. Time really has flown.



Time flies when you're having fun! Next thing you know, I'll be in Palm Springs and then that will be over.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That was perfect.



I would have expected nothing less, we didn't land until 6PM!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is a real shame. I loved the jacuzzi when we stayed one night at a one bedroom villa at Old Key West.



I hope that it was only the beach club. That OKW tub was heavenly!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That would have been another big disappointment for me. I am not overly keen on washer-dryers. Maybe the ones in the USA are more efficient, but we had one for a while and it was useless.



It performed OK, but I didn't like having to wait for the one load to dry to start another washing.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I may have to invest in some of those. We are forever looking for stuff.



I need to figure out how to make them chirp...they did that when I activated them, but I didn't realize you could make them make noise. I'm putting one on Fran's car keys!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I was pretty much getting ready to cancel our reservation there. As we now have a car for the duration of the trip, Graham would rather go offsite to eat. However, seeing the cannoli, I think maybe I should hang on to that particular reservation.



The food there was also very good. I really enjoyed the place, the server even admitted to us that the desserts were tiny.


----------



## KBOhio

I am following along - and loving it!
I hope you get everything done quickly so you can continue your travels...for selfish reason though - I love your trip reports.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm sorry about your jacuzzi tub  the rest of the refurb looks very nice though, I'm quite impressed. Well, aside from the washer/dryer combo. That's not helpful on vacation. 

I like being on the ground floor, no wait for elevators at the end of a long day is always a plus. Mom prefers a view.

Those breakfast treats look mighty delicious!

I've already told mom I must take her to that restaurant


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I was pretty much getting ready to cancel our reservation there. As we now have a car for the duration of the trip, Graham would rather go offsite to eat. However, seeing the cannoli, I think maybe I should hang on to that particular reservation.
> 
> Corinna



The food there was amazing, I highly recommend keeping your reservation.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> And his name was Erik Estrada.
> 
> 
> Nobody remembers the other guy.
> But he was such a trooper!



Funny.



pkondz said:


> What about trompe l'oeil's?



I'm not sure I understand the relevance here.



pkondz said:


> nope



OK, how about this?







pkondz said:


> Ditto.
> A little bird told me I'd be bored.







pkondz said:


> long as it's warm between 2 and 4am.



Well no, sometimes it gets as low as the 50s.



pkondz said:


> That is. And a little unnerving.



Well all good things must come to an end.



pkondz said:


> Someone's going to Disney!



She looks a lot more excited than the folks in your fake-o-rail photo!



pkondz said:


> You did?!?!? Wow! I'm always in such a rush to get my bag and get to DME that I don't stop for nuthin'!



Well it wasn't my idea.



pkondz said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if it was an overflow tub.
> Otherwise.... well, that sucks.



If you just keep the water running then it almost overflows....



pkondz said:


> I didn't even know that existed! Or was even possible!



Yeah, it's not real efficient since you can't dry a load while the other is washing.



pkondz said:


> Huh. Hadn't heard of them, although I think I may... _may_ have seen an ad at the bottom of the DISboards for them or something similar.



Supposedly they work pretty well.



pkondz said:


> So... totally useless.



Not actually, they worked better on the trip home.



pkondz said:


> Appetizers.



I seem to be in the minority on this subject.



pkondz said:


> Did you have an ADR? Or did you walk up?



We had an ADR, I didn't want to risk it the first night.



pkondz said:


> Really! Impressive.



It was very tasty!



pkondz said:


> What the heck is that? Where's the tiramisu?



There were some lady fingers in there.  It looks like I will need to make my own Tiramisu to have it made correctly.



pkondz said:


> You must've been a tad worried? I would've been.



I was, I even called the company and left a message on their after hours line.  Then of course I had to leave another one once they found it.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm not sure I understand the relevance here.



Just a poor play on words.



franandaj said:


> OK, how about this?



Ah! Now I got it.



franandaj said:


> Well no, sometimes it gets as low as the 50s.



So... warm. Nice.



franandaj said:


> She looks a lot more excited than the folks in your fake-o-rail photo!



 



franandaj said:


> Well it wasn't my idea.



oops! Sorry about that.



franandaj said:


> If you just keep the water running then it almost overflows....



The best thing about hotels.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, it's not real efficient since you can't dry a load while the other is washing.



And here I was thinking what a great idea it was.
Now... not so much.



franandaj said:


> Not actually, they worked better on the trip home.



Ah. Gotcha.



franandaj said:


> There were some lady fingers in there. It looks like I will need to make my own Tiramisu to have it made correctly.



And then ship it up here.
Thanks!



franandaj said:


> I was, I even called the company and left a message on their after hours line. Then of course I had to leave another one once they found it.



Of course.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I find it amazing that you can work on a TR while still on the trip!



I don't have four kids to look after. Plus we get here more often and I'm often waiting in the room, as rope drop is only supported on key days in our family...  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hooray!



That never gets old!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that's disappointing.



To the nth degree!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, this place is full of surprises. I can see where that would be annoying as well.



Yeah, I had no idea until I tried to do laundry.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Well get on it.  If what I told you wasn't enough....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that's breakfast. These are the breakfast treats.



Ya, Ya, Ya, I'm finding out that Fran seems to be right and I'm more like the Fun Police. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I like that place!



I do too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That is by far the weirdest looking tiramisu I've ever seen.
> 
> So you didn't want the 3 bites of donut that we had there?



Yea, I forgot about that. But I'm glad I went for the 5-6 bites of tiramisu instead of your three bites of donuts!



afwdwfan said:


> Thanks once again for the trip down memory lane. Either I've completely forgotten or I didn't realize that Fran was having so many health issues that you went so long between trips a few years ago. I'm glad that you're both able to enjoy taking somewhat frequent trips together once again... you know, pending whatever happens after the next 28 months....



I'm pretty sure we weren't keeping up during the 2011-12 mishaps but it wasn't pretty. She had Venus ulcers which were not something I want to experience again. I'm sure you don't want to see pictures, but I have them as the nurse following here wanted to see.



afwdwfan said:


> The tile thing seems like a great idea. Too bad it didn't seem to work for you when you looked. Sounds like you maybe ought to try sticking one in that owner's locker for next time!



I might think about that when we go back in March.

Yeah I might consider it if I can figure out how to ping them!



dhorner233 said:


> Nice suite! I love the kitchen and what a cool washer/dryer combo!



The one bedroom is our normal unit for WDW. We didn't buy into DVC to sray in Studios! So we like it a lot!



dhorner233 said:


> So, did the tiles ever work? I would love to be able to track my bag all day!!!!



Yes they did, just not on our way to the hotel. 



dhorner233 said:


> That's what I was thinking!



I know, what is with Tiramisu these days?????


----------



## franandaj

ljcrochet said:


> I use the tile on my keys to find them at least twice a week, since my keys could be in a few different places.  I just have to make it play a sound.
> I want to attach a tile to my daughters flute case, but haven't yet.



How do you make them ring? I tried and couldn't find the thing on the app to do it. I know they made a sound when I activated them so they will make the sound but I can't figure it out!

Ooh! Wait I just figured it out! I need to put one on Fran's keys!



KBOhio said:


> I am following along - and loving it!
> I hope you get everything done quickly so you can continue your travels...for selfish reason though - I love your trip reports.



Thanks and   I hope we get done soon too!



Pinkocto said:


> sorry about your jacuzzi tub  the rest of the refurb looks very nice though, I'm quite impressed. Well, aside from the washer/dryer combo. That's not helpful on vacation.



Yeah, I've made up for it so far by going in my jacuzzi at home every day since I've been back. I thought the room looked really nice overall, other than the tub and washer problem. 



Pinkocto said:


> I like being on the ground floor, no wait for elevators at the end of a long day is always a plus. Mom prefers a view.



By the end of the week, I appreciated the first floor location. 



Pinkocto said:


> Those breakfast treats look mighty delicious!



And fI'll of sugar.  My choice was the coffee cake and I could only eat a third of it and it threw me for a sugar loop. I gave the rest to Fran.



Pinkocto said:


> The food there was amazing, I highly recommend keeping your reservation.



They also have a great allergen free menu!


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


>



I always rent one of these when I go to the Disney parks. I love it at Disneyland because I can ride it from the hotel to the the park. In DW, I break it down like this and put it in a rental car. I've never done it by myself but I see now, I have not been separating the front from the back. I'll have to give that a try when I'm there next spring 



franandaj said:


> How do you make them ring? I tried and couldn't find the thing on the app to do it. I know they made a sound when I activated them so they will make the sound but I can't figure it out!
> 
> Ooh! Wait I just figured it out! I need to put one on Fran's keys!



Oh, I'm excited about these tile trackers! What will they think of next!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Just a poor play on words.



OK, I was wondering where you were going with that....



pkondz said:


> Ah! Now I got it.



See?  Simple, I can do it in under two minutes.



pkondz said:


> So... warm. Nice.



Depends on your definition of warm....



pkondz said:


> oops! Sorry about that.



Yeah, I know they aren't going to have anything we want, but I try to humor her....



pkondz said:


> The best thing about hotels.



Except I sort of "own" part of this hotel, so if water consumption goes up, so do my dues.



pkondz said:


> And here I was thinking what a great idea it was.
> Now... not so much.



Well, if you live in a cracker jack box in Manhattan, I can see the need, but not when you have the space for both a washer and dryer.



pkondz said:


> And then ship it up here.
> Thanks!



I think the mascarpone will have turned to fuzzy green mold on the way.   Ewwww.  You'll just have to come get it!  In fact next time I make Chicken Vesuvius, I AM making Tiramisu!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

That fake monorail at the airport is getting a makeover...expect chaos there when that begins! 

I haven't seen those tiles. I am interested! I must look those up. Good for keys etc. Maybe get the dog to eat one lol. 

Sorry about your absent hot tub. I hope the soaker was ok. Not the same I know... The room looks nice. Now I have Jo sold on the one bed. Washer dryer? What! They will regret that they are famous for going wrong. Trying to do too many things. Plus like you say we want to dry our clothes and wash at the same time please. Although one feature I do like about those is some have a setting you can wash then dry afterwards automatically. So leave the room and come back to clean and dry clothes. This falls down if you have an item in the wash that can't be dried in a dryer though..,

Oh lovely the goodies at the bakery! Super yummy. 

Dinner looks great. I agree re desserts this days. Leave a classic like tirrimisu as it is. Don't deconstruct, change, enchance or splat it. There is a reason why it's a tried and tested receipe. 

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> OK, I was wondering where you were going with that....



Just forget it..... please.



franandaj said:


> See? Simple, I can do it in under two minutes.



Impressive. Both the design and your ability.



franandaj said:


> Depends on your definition of warm....



Well... my back's finally at the point where I think I can ride my bike again.
The _only_ reason I didn't take it to work was because they were forecasting low visibility in fog (which of course didn't happen... grrr...)
The fact that it was 32F out was not an issue.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I know they aren't going to have anything we want, but I try to humor her....



I get that. I do the same for Ruby.... and vice versa I'm sure!



franandaj said:


> Except I sort of "own" part of this hotel, so if water consumption goes up, so do my dues.



Oh!
Still... you'd have to use a whole heck of a lot of water before it would affect pricing, don't you think?



franandaj said:


> Well, if you live in a cracker jack box in Manhattan, I can see the need, but not when you have the space for both a washer and dryer.







franandaj said:


> I think the mascarpone will have turned to fuzzy green mold on the way. Ewwww.



Hmmm... I'll test it on the kids first. Tell 'em it's 'mint'.



franandaj said:


> You'll just have to come get it!



Temptress!



franandaj said:


> In fact next time I make Chicken Vesuvius, I AM making Tiramisu!



Never heard of that... so Google to the rescue of course.
As long as it's not made with peas. Don't care much for peas. The rest sounds really good, though. May try that one, myself.


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> I always rent one of these when I go to the Disney parks. I love it at Disneyland because I can ride it from the hotel to the the park. In DW, I break it down like this and put it in a rental car. I've never done it by myself but I see now, I have not been separating the front from the back. I'll have to give that a try when I'm there next spring


How in the heck do you get it in the car when you haven't separated the front and back?  I imagine that would be incredibly heavy!



dhorner233 said:


> Oh, I'm excited about these tile trackers! What will they think of next!



I got the go ahead from Fran to put one on her keys, so we'll see how that works out!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That fake monorail at the airport is getting a makeover...expect chaos there when that begins!



Great.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I haven't seen those tiles. I am interested! I must look those up. Good for keys etc. Maybe get the dog to eat one lol.



Might I suggest attaching the tile to the dogs collar rather than having him ingest it....



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry about your absent hot tub. I hope the soaker was ok. Not the same I know... The room looks nice. Now I have Jo sold on the one bed. Washer dryer? What! They will regret that they are famous for going wrong. Trying to do too many things. Plus like you say we want to dry our clothes and wash at the same time please. Although one feature I do like about those is some have a setting you can wash then dry afterwards automatically. So leave the room and come back to clean and dry clothes. This falls down if you have an item in the wash that can't be dried in a dryer though..,



That would be nice, however, we always remove our shirts from the laundry in between the washer and dryer.  I hang dry them as I don't like them to shrink in the dryer.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh lovely the goodies at the bakery! Super yummy.



And none of them I could eat.   Way way way too much sugar.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Dinner looks great. I agree re desserts this days. Leave a classic like tirrimisu as it is. Don't deconstruct, change, enchance or splat it. There is a reason why it's a tried and tested receipe.



Yeah, I don't get it.  Somethings are good for the whole deconstructed or whatever, not Tiramisu.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looking forward to reading more!



I've got it all ready, people just keep commenting!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Well... my back's finally at the point where I think I can ride my bike again.
> The _only_ reason I didn't take it to work was because they were forecasting low visibility in fog (which of course didn't happen... grrr...)
> The fact that it was 32F out was not an issue.



32F  Now????  It's not even November!



pkondz said:


> Oh!
> Still... you'd have to use a whole heck of a lot of water before it would affect pricing, don't you think?



Yeah, for me yes, but if EVERYONE used water like me there could be a problem.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... I'll test it on the kids first. Tell 'em it's 'mint'.







pkondz said:


> Temptress!



That is my middle name!



pkondz said:


> Never heard of that... so Google to the rescue of course.
> As long as it's not made with peas. Don't care much for peas. The rest sounds really good, though. May try that one, myself.



I saw it a month or two ago on Andrew Zimmern's show Delicious Destinations - Chicago.  I too hate peas, so I googled some other recipes and created this one.  I've made it three times now.

*Chicken Vesuvio*

Total Time: 1 hr 15 min, Prep:  15 min  Cook:  1 hr
Yield: 4 servings

*Ingredients:*

3 tablespoons olive oil
4 chicken thighs with skin and bones
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 pounds small red-skinned potatoes, halved
½ cup pearl onions, or yellow onion sliced from root end to tip
4 large garlic cloves, minced
3/4 cup dry white wine
3/4 cup chicken broth
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried thyme
8 oz frozen artichoke hearts, thawed
2 tablespoons unsalted butter

*Directions:*

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

Heat the oil in large ovenproof pot over high heat. Sprinkle the chicken with salt and pepper. Working in 2 batches if necessary, cook the chicken in the pot until golden brown on all sides, about 10 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a bowl. Carefully add the potatoes to the same pot and cook until they are golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Add the garlic and saute for 1 minute. Add the wine and stir to scrape up any brown bits on the bottom of the pot. Add the broth, oregano, and thyme. Return the chicken to the pot. Stir to combine. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

Cover and bake in the oven until the chicken is cooked through, about 20 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a platter. Arrange the potatoes around chicken. Add the artichoke hearts to the sauce in the pot. Cover and simmer over high heat until the artichokes are tender, stirring often, about 4 minutes. Turn heat to low. Stir in the butter. Pour the sauce over chicken and potatoes, and serve.


----------



## franandaj

Day 2


I must have acclimated to the new time because I woke up around 4AM. 


I had trouble going back to sleep and decided to take another spin in the tub. I mean heck there is no drought here, so why not? 


Somewhere in the 5AM hour after the tub I was able to fall back asleep.  My plan had been to go into Epcot around 11AM, so I figured with going to sleep before midnight, I would be up between 7-8 AM, make us bacon and eggs and we’d be ready for some kiosks by the time we arrived.


Imagine my surprise when I woke up at quarter to 9AM! 


Also, I wasn't remotely hungry. Turns out that once dinner had settled into my tummy the night before, I was pleasantly stuffed, not uncomfortably stuffed.  When I am at home, I usually don't wake up hungry and have my first meal close to noon, so I really was settling into the new time zone well.

I immediately began to unpack the suitcases and put away our clothes, we were here in the same room for 9 nights, unusual for us! I found the baggie with my huge supply of Magic Bands and our Britta water filter that I had brought back from our last trip.  I started to fill up the pitcher from our owner’s locker when I noticed a stream of water going down the drain.  There was a HUGE crack in the side of the pitcher from top to bottom.  I gave up on that one. 

Back to unpacking the suitcases.  Once I had found my shampoo and conditioner and hung all of our dress clothes, I took my shower.  In the shower I had my brilliant idea!  Fran is always ordering me stuff on Amazon Prime at home with same day delivery, so why not order a new pitcher.  When I got out of the shower, we started to talk and she had the exact same thought!

So I got dressed and made some coffee.

Fran started to wake up by this point and I told her that I wanted to get to Epcot at 11AM when the kiosks opened. Here I am sitting at my computer (which I never change from California time, just to keep myself grounded with the time at home).  I wasn’t going to fret that she was nowhere near ready to get dressed yet.





Well without going into it all, she also wanted to take a shower and 11AM came and went. I wasn't fretting because all we were doing on this day was hitting the kiosks. I did have a couple FP+ but only one I really wanted to do. The rest were repeats or I could also just do the rides using standby, so I really wasn’t too worried.  At one point she said to me, “you know this is MY vacation too.” I assured her that I understood, and did she notice that I was not pushing her or complaining that we hadn't left yet.

No real problem at security, just a thorough bag check dude.  I suppose it’s better that they are thorough than not.  It was a beautiful day in Epcot.









I had to get a shot in front of the sign!





First stop Belgium. 









Love this view….





Especially since I photoshopped the offending people out of the picture!

We got one of each food item, no beverage. The savory beer braised beef with Gouda mashed potatoes.  This was very good, in fact I didn't appreciate it as much as I should have since it was my first taste.





Next up I had my half of the chocolate waffle, it was good but not great. 





The star? The waffle with Berry Compote!









We had planned to meet up with @********** and his family today. Just as we got our food at this kiosk we started texting. They had not yet hit the series of kiosks right where we were so we decided to visit Brazil while we waited for them. 









Again we got one each of the food items. The meat pie with mashed Yucca was the surprise of this kiosk. It was very much like a shepherd's pie.









The pork belly was also quite tasty.





The cheese bread was good, but the texture was a little too gooey for my taste.





I also got a frozen Capirhainia, which was very yummy!





After this we headed back to the area near the France kiosk by the entrance to Chefs de France. Pete and his family showed up fairly soon and we all got some nibbles from the France kiosk.













Boeuf Bourguignon, this wasn't nearly as good as the beef from Belgium.





The onion soup was very good, unfortunately some of it spilled in my basket on the way over to the table. It had nice big chunks of onion and a hearty broth.





The Creme Brulee was more like chocolate pudding with a bruleed top. It was good, but not custardy enough. 





The slushie was delicious but hard to drink it all before it melted.





Pete’s wife got one of these Frozen Daiquiri Ice Pop.





While we were eating our goodies, we noticed that Aurora had no wait, so we all headed over to get pictures with her.










*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Since they had not visited Brazil and Belgium they picked up some treats there.  We couldn’t resist another Berry Waffle.





We started towards Morocco and lost a couple people to a potty stop. Once we were all back we snagged a PP photographer and took a group shot.





















We stopped at the Morocco kiosk,but Fran and I passed here. 









Nothing really appealed to us as we'd already tried the Kefta pocket. It was OK but nothing special. I enjoyed the view.  Fran went to the Festival Shop next door to see what they had to offer.  When she came back, she had purchased a “Festival Pass”  Essentially it was 16 “coupons” that could be used for any F&W edibles.  I don’t remember the exact price, but it was around $110 for the 16 coupons, which came to about $6.75 a piece.  As long as your item was over $7, it was worth it to use a coupon.  I think she was shocked at the price of the slushie in France ($10.75). So from here on out, anytime that I wanted a fairly expensive cocktail, we used the coupon and it cost less than $7!





The hummus fries were actually made of hummus.   I thought they were going to be french fries topped with hummus.  You know like Chili Cheese Fries.









Petes wife got something from Japan and we noticed Remy with some heads of garlic.





The rest of us headed on to America while she made her purchase. 









We got the lobster roll and a La Crema Chardonnay.









Pete and his wife also got the Smoked Beef Brisket, they said that it was a little salty.





At this point we said goodbye and Fran and I headed off to Future World for my FP+ for Soarin.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> 32F Now???? It's not even November!



It's heated up quite a bit since this morning.
A nice toast 46 now. Ahhhh... love T-shirt weather.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, for me yes, but if EVERYONE used water like me there could be a problem.



 I believe you!



franandaj said:


> That is my middle name!



Knew it!!



franandaj said:


> I saw it a month or two ago on Andrew Zimmern's show Delicious Destinations - Chicago. I too hate peas, so I googled some other recipes and created this one. I've made it three times now.



That's the same recipe I found when I Googled! 

I'll be back later to comment on the update.


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> I had to get a shot in front of the sign!



*Yeah! Great photo! That is one giant sign.*



franandaj said:


> Again we got one each of the food items. The meat pie with mashed Yucca was the surprise of this kiosk. It was very much like a shepherd's pie.



*Mmhh, love me some good sheperd's pie! Mashed yucca sounds pretty yummy too.*



franandaj said:


> The Creme Brulee was more like chocolate pudding with a bruleed top. It was good, but not custardy enough.



*The way it spills around the spoon doesn't look good. I like chocolate pudding, but with some whipped cream please. *



franandaj said:


> The slushie was delicious but hard to drink it all before it melted.



*I applaud anyone who can drink this kind of thing - this European is just not used to these slushy drinks - they give me brainfreeze.*



franandaj said:


> Since they had not visited Brazil and Belgium they picked up some treats there. We couldn’t resist another Berry Waffle.



*Looks a lot like the first one. were they similar or did they come from the same booth?*



franandaj said:


>



*OMG ..... I really love this picture!* 



franandaj said:


> The hummus fries were actually made of hummus. I thought they were going to be french fries topped with hummus. You know like Chili Cheese Fries.



*Hm, this is something I would like to try.* 



franandaj said:


> At this point we said goodbye and Fran and I headed off to Future World for my FP+ for Soarin.



*Hope you enjoyed Soarin'. The different endings are so fun.* 

*And looking at your photos ...... I really hope you are done with your house by 2020 - this is the year I should be able to retire - would LOVE to taste around the world with the two of you as our tourguide then.*


----------



## Flossbolna

Lots of lovely looking food there!! 

And I have to say that I think this is the first time I ever saw a picture of you with your hair not in a pony tail (or similar)! You look really good in the group pictures. And the one with the chameleon is so cute!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Imagine my surprise when I woke up at quarter to 9AM!



You must have needed it.



franandaj said:


> In the shower I had my brilliant idea! Fran is always ordering me stuff on Amazon Prime at home with same day delivery, so why not order a new pitcher.



I love my Amazon Prime, but in the UK, we only get next day delivery.



franandaj said:


> No real problem at security, just a thorough bag check dude. I suppose it’s better that they are thorough than not.



That is something where the US parks could learn from Disneyland Paris. There they have the kind of x-ray machines now that they use for carry ons at the airports. This is much quicker and much more thorough.



franandaj said:


> I also got a frozen Capirhainia, which was very yummy!



I would have loved this.



franandaj said:


> While we were eating our goodies, we noticed that Aurora had no wait, so we all headed over to get pictures with her.



That was a catch.



franandaj said:


> don’t remember the exact price, but it was around $110 for the 16 coupons, which came to about $6.75 a piece. As long as your item was over $7, it was worth it to use a coupon. I think she was shocked at the price of the slushie in France ($10.75). So from here on out, anytime that I wanted a fairly expensive cocktail, we used the coupon and it cost less than $7!



This sounds like a really good deals.



franandaj said:


> The hummus fries were actually made of hummus.



I would have loved those. 



franandaj said:


> Petes wife got something from Japan and we noticed Remy with some heads of garlic.



We did this game last year and it was a lot of fun. Some of them were fiendishly difficult to find though.

Corinna


----------



## skier_pete

Woot! Hey we made the first DISmeet! 

It was so great finally meeting Fran, and also being able to meet you guys in Florida. It was a lucky co-incidence our trips overlapped that we were able to do that. Considering that each of us is usually only down there once a year it might not happen again for a while!

We pretty much agreed with all your comments about the food. The crème Brulee was pretty disappointing, and the beef in France wasn't very good either. The hummus fries weren't all that good - but we liked the baklava. And the Beef Brisket wasn't a little salty - it was a LOT salty.

I never thought about that coupon "book" that Fran bought. It's definitely a good deal. There's probably only 4-5 foods in the whole festival that are more than $6.75, but if you are getting drinks too you can definitely use them. We ordered a few things that would've made that worth using. Unfortunately this was already the last day we were doing Food and Wine.

Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> *Chicken Vesuvio*
> 
> Total Time: 1 hr 15 min, Prep: 15 min Cook: 1 hr
> Yield: 4 servings
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 4 chicken thighs with skin and bones
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 1/2 pounds small red-skinned potatoes, halved
> ½ cup pearl onions, or yellow onion sliced from root end to tip
> 4 large garlic cloves, minced
> 3/4 cup dry white wine
> 3/4 cup chicken broth
> 1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
> 1 teaspoon dried thyme
> 8 oz frozen artichoke hearts, thawed
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 
> *Directions:*
> 
> Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.
> 
> Heat the oil in large ovenproof pot over high heat. Sprinkle the chicken with salt and pepper. Working in 2 batches if necessary, cook the chicken in the pot until golden brown on all sides, about 10 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a bowl. Carefully add the potatoes to the same pot and cook until they are golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Add the garlic and saute for 1 minute. Add the wine and stir to scrape up any brown bits on the bottom of the pot. Add the broth, oregano, and thyme. Return the chicken to the pot. Stir to combine. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.
> 
> Cover and bake in the oven until the chicken is cooked through, about 20 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a platter. Arrange the potatoes around chicken. Add the artichoke hearts to the sauce in the pot. Cover and simmer over high heat until the artichokes are tender, stirring often, about 4 minutes. Turn heat to low. Stir in the butter. Pour the sauce over chicken and potatoes, and serve.



Definitely going to try that one out! YUM! 



franandaj said:


> I must have acclimated to the new time because I woke up around 4AM.



I was exactly the same... sigh. But it did get us to RD every single time. Except once, I think. 



franandaj said:


> Especially since I photoshopped the offending people out of the picture!







franandaj said:


> I also got a frozen Capirhainia,



That was supposed to have been my "C" drink. But I went with something else. 



franandaj said:


>



Great shot! 



franandaj said:


>



One of my faves. 



********** said:


> And the Beef Brisket wasn't a little salty - it was a LOT salty.



I noticed that with several of the dishes. A LOT too salty.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is impressive every time you are able to write an update from your trip. I haven't done it in a long time since I am focusing on the trip or just left my laptop at home. 

I was impressed with DME of how easy it was and Disney messaging/emailing you that your room was ready on that exact same day so you won't have to check-in at the lobby. The BCV room look nice and sorry to hear about the tub. 

Dinner at Trattoria looks appetizing.

Nice first day at Epcot during the Food & Wine Festival. You got a lot that first day which I almost did the same thing as well. That is neat that you stopped at Belgium first and got the waffles. I forgot to get the beer-braised beef served with smoked gouda mashed potatoes, but it was nice to see you got that.

Very nice group shot and looking forward to reading more on your day at Epcot.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I think it's great you got some extra sleep this EPCOT day. Great idea to order a water jug with Prime. 

Nice move of Fran with the Festival pass! Must remember that. Sure does work out for the more expensive items.

I would have been all over that berry waffle like a rash. The food looks good. I like shepards pie I would have liked that dish that was similar. 

Lovely photo of you and Aura and the group photo too. How nice to meet up with Peter and his wife.


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> And fI'll of sugar. My choice was the coffee cake and I could only eat a third of it and it threw me for a sugar loop. I gave the rest to Fran.



I had thought you had mentioned not being able to deal with too much sugar at once, so I was worried about that when you mentioned all the breakfast treats!  I really try not to let our family do that, either - none of us do well on a breakfast of sugar.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Plus like you say we want to dry our clothes and wash at the same time please. Although one feature I do like about those is some have a setting you can wash then dry afterwards automatically. So leave the room and come back to clean and dry clothes. This falls down if you have an item in the wash that can't be dried in a dryer though..,



Hm.  That would be the only advantage I can see, other than the space thing.  Although they make the stacking kind, so really, it doesn't even save that much space.  



franandaj said:


> I got the go ahead from Fran to put one on her keys, so we'll see how that works out!



I'm curious to hear about this, too!  Dh is always looking for his keys, too!  Can we put one on the tv remote?



franandaj said:


> The onion soup was very good, unfortunately some of it spilled in my basket on the way over to the table. It had nice big chunks of onion and a hearty broth.



Yum!  I love a good French onion soup.



franandaj said:


> The Creme Brulee was more like chocolate pudding with a bruleed top. It was good, but not custardy enough.



No bueno.  I hate when they just totally mess it up.



franandaj said:


> We couldn’t resist another Berry Waffle.



That looks yummy.



franandaj said:


> The hummus fries were actually made of hummus. I thought they were going to be french fries topped with hummus. You know like Chili Cheese Fries.



Weird.  Not what I would've expected, either.  



franandaj said:


>



Strange - I've never seen chocolate on baklava!  Is that a Moroccan thing, or just a Disney thing, I have to wonder?  I generally get baklava at either Greek or Middle Eastern restaurants.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

So I've had a look at this tiles and they appear to only be Bluetooth here with a range of 100 foot. Can you get GPS ones there?


----------



## IowaTater

I don't know if I'll have time to catch up today but I'm trying!



franandaj said:


> Who the heck am I and how did I get to this situation of preparedness?



Ha! Maybe all the trips are finally rubbing off on you!



franandaj said:


> Tesla is the #1 potty cat



Oshie is like that too. During the day, during the night...as soon as he sees me heading that way, he's either right next to me or ahead of me.  He also likes to watch the flushing and then he bolts out of the bathroom.  He's weird.



franandaj said:


> I walked into the accessible restroom and noticed that there was toilet paper floating in there, so I thought, “well maybe they just didn’t flush it!” and I pressed the lever. I couldn’t run out of that bathroom fast enough. I have never seen a toilet overflow that quickly! It gushed over the edge and proceeded to soak the entire floor of the restroom! Luckily I was already on my way out the door to the bus that was waiting.



I probably shouldn't have but I totally laughed at this.  Was that poor lady still in the other stall??



franandaj said:


> They brought lunch which consisted of a filet, lobster mac and cheese, caprese salad, and romaine salad with goat cheese.



Seriously?? I need to fly with you guys.  That looks fantastic.



franandaj said:


> She had some Recees pieces from the overpriced convenience store which she put on top of hers.



Now that is my kind of sundae!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I must have acclimated to the new time because I woke up around 4AM.



For anyone else, I'd say "no, you haven't" but for you?
Right on time.



franandaj said:


> I had trouble going back to sleep and decided to take another spin in the tub. I mean heck there is no drought here, so why not?



Didn't we just have this conversation???



franandaj said:


> Imagine my surprise when I woke up at quarter to 9AM!



Whoa! Who _are_ you???



franandaj said:


> we were here in the same room for 9 nights, unusual for us!



Unusual for me too.
Usually it's no more than 4 or 5.






franandaj said:


> I started to fill up the pitcher from our owner’s locker when I noticed a stream of water going down the drain. There was a HUGE crack in the side of the pitcher from top to bottom. I gave up on that one.



Nothing that some duct tape can't fix!



franandaj said:


> In the shower I had my brilliant idea! Fran is always ordering me stuff on Amazon Prime at home with same day delivery, so why not order a new pitcher.



I find it amusing that you thought about the water pitcher while in the shower.

Good idea, though.



franandaj said:


> Here I am sitting at my computer (which I never change from California time, just to keep myself grounded with the time at home).



I'm glad you wrote that. I was looking at the time and trying to figure out how the time jived with what you were saying.



franandaj said:


> I did have a couple FP+ but only one I really wanted to do.



I do that too. Book a throwaway or two to get the _one_ I want.



franandaj said:


> I did have a couple FP+ but only one I really wanted to do. The rest were repeats or I could also just do the rides using standby







franandaj said:


> At one point she said to me, “you know this is MY vacation too.” I assured her that I understood, and did she notice that I was not pushing her or complaining that we hadn't left yet.



:lauging: Shots fired! Pre-emptive strike!



franandaj said:


> No real problem at security, just a thorough bag check dude. I suppose it’s better that they are thorough than not.



Funny.
I haven't finished writing my update yet (soon, though) and I say something along those same lines.



franandaj said:


> Love this view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since I photoshopped the offending people out of the picture!



Right of the garbage bins I presume?
If you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed.



franandaj said:


> The savory beer braised beef with Gouda mashed potatoes. This was very good, in fact I didn't appreciate it as much as I should have since it was my first taste.



Looks good. I think it was on my list, but I never got it.



franandaj said:


> Next up I had my half of the chocolate waffle, it was good but not great.



Too bad. It _sounds_ good.



franandaj said:


> The star? The waffle with Berry Compote!



Whoa. That sucker looks good!



franandaj said:


> The meat pie with mashed Yucca was the surprise of this kiosk. It was very much like a shepherd's pie.



I don't care for shepherd's pie and the sound of mashed Yucca was a turn off, so...



franandaj said:


> also got a frozen Capirhainia, which was very yummy!



Didn't know about that one. It looks similar to a GGS.



franandaj said:


> Boeuf Bourguignon, this wasn't nearly as good as the beef from Belgium.



Really! You'd think it would be better.



franandaj said:


> The onion soup was very good, unfortunately some of it spilled in my basket on the way over to the table. It had nice big chunks of onion and a hearty broth.



mmmm.... French onion soup.... 'nuff said.



franandaj said:


> The Creme Brulee was more like chocolate pudding with a bruleed top. It was good, but not custardy enough.



Weird. Shouldn't they call it Crème Brule au Chocolat then or something?



franandaj said:


> The slushie was delicious but hard to drink it all before it melted.



Whelp! Guess you'll just have to suck that puppy back in a hurry!



franandaj said:


>



So pretty.
And Aurora's no slouch too.



franandaj said:


> Since they had not visited Brazil and Belgium they picked up some treats there. We couldn’t resist another Berry Waffle.



 I would too, now that I've seen it.



franandaj said:


> We stopped at the Morocco kiosk,but Fran and I passed here.



Nothing appeals to me on that menu.



franandaj said:


> When she came back, she had purchased a “Festival Pass” Essentially it was 16 “coupons” that could be used for any F&W edibles. I don’t remember the exact price, but it was around $110 for the 16 coupons, which came to about $6.75 a piece. As long as your item was over $7, it was worth it to use a coupon. I think she was shocked at the price of the slushie in France ($10.75). So from here on out, anytime that I wanted a fairly expensive cocktail, we used the coupon and it cost less than $7!



Huh. Never new about that pass.
I'd have to go through all my receipts to see if it would've been worthwhile or not.



franandaj said:


> we noticed Remy with some heads of garlic.



And you caught him mid-wave and everything!



franandaj said:


> We got the lobster roll and a La Crema Chardonnay.



Believe it or not, I've never had a lobster roll (on the list, though.)



franandaj said:


> Pete and his wife also got the Smoked Beef Brisket, they said that it was a little salty.



Too bad. You hear so much about it.


----------



## rentayenta

Fun update!

Love the pic with you and Aurora. 

Fun that you got to meet up with ********** and his wife.

How cute is Remy with the garlic?! 

Mmmmmmmm.....lobster roll.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Somewhere in the 5AM hour after the tub I was able to fall back asleep.



For a second, I thought you meant you fell asleep IN the tub.



franandaj said:


> Imagine my surprise when I woke up at quarter to 9AM!



Hello vacation!



franandaj said:


> It was a beautiful day in Epcot.



Sure beats a beautiful day in Delaware.



franandaj said:


> Next up I had my half of the chocolate waffle, it was good but not great.



Waffle?  Chocolate?  That's all I need.



franandaj said:


> The meat pie with mashed Yucca was the surprise of this kiosk.



I would have a hard time eating anything with "Yuck" in the title.



franandaj said:


> Once we were all back we snagged a PP photographer and took a group shot.



Nice meet up!



franandaj said:


> When she came back, she had purchased a “Festival Pass” Essentially it was 16 “coupons” that could be used for any F&W edibles. I don’t remember the exact price, but it was around $110 for the 16 coupons, which came to about $6.75 a piece. As long as your item was over $7, it was worth it to use a coupon. I think she was shocked at the price of the slushie in France ($10.75). So from here on out, anytime that I wanted a fairly expensive cocktail, we used the coupon and it cost less than $7!




Oh, man.  Disney math can be exhausting.



franandaj said:


> Pete and his wife also got the Smoked Beef Brisket, they said that it was a little salty.



Mmmm...brisket.  Not sure I'd want the pimento cheese, though.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Imagine my surprise when I woke up at quarter to 9AM!


Holy crap!  Are you ok????? 



franandaj said:


> Especially since I photoshopped the offending people out of the picture!






franandaj said:


> When she came back, she had purchased a “Festival Pass” Essentially it was 16 “coupons” that could be used for any F&W edibles. I don’t remember the exact price, but it was around $110 for the 16 coupons, which came to about $6.75 a piece. As long as your item was over $7, it was worth it to use a coupon. I think she was shocked at the price of the slushie in France ($10.75). So from here on out, anytime that I wanted a fairly expensive cocktail, we used the coupon and it cost less than $7!


Wow!  Great idea!  Although I'm kind of surprised it didn't come with some type of disclaimer saying it can't be used for alcohol or something.  Seems like a pretty good deal!

Looks like a nice relaxing day.  Although I'm not sure I could have been as laid back as you were about getting a late start.


----------



## SpaceEngTM

I am really enjoying your trip report. Thank you for posting all the great pictures!


----------



## Pinkocto

Look at all those yummies!  

I can't tell where you photoshopped that photo. Very nice. 

Bummer about the Brita pitcher.  Great idea about same day delivery!


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Alison! Just hitting up all my subbed threads to say hi. For the 2nd time in a month, I'm trying to wade out of the ocean of behind-ness. I know you are feelin' it too, so we're even. By the way... I have a credit for AlaskaAir.... you never know what might happen in the next year (besides Guam).


----------



## EJ4Disney

Alison, I am loving this report.  I am a bit late getting over here but thanks for the bat signal.

Your wedding dress is just beautiful.  I love the picture of you and Fran.  

I can't wait for more.


----------



## irene_dsc

Btw, a couple days ago, I got my viola out for the first time in many years, and played for a while.  I really have missed it!  But, man, am I rusty!  I was also amazed at how much Vivaldi I have in my sheet music, lol.


----------



## IowaTater

Caught up!  You did right well on your first F&W.  I told DH, next time we're going to have to plan 2 whole days at EPCOT (we're already planning on extending the trip to 10 days instead of 7). 



franandaj said:


>



Oh, I spot a Remy!  I can't remember if I asked you or not.  Did you guys actually play the game or were you just looking for fun?


----------



## franandaj

I had been working on a multi quote for several days and all of sudden when I got to Palm Springs last week, *poof!*  It was gone, so I'm trying to work it back up now.

I still have to get to at least four of your TRs before I will be posting another update for this one, but I'm trying (as well as trying to get the stuff out of the old place!)



pkondz said:


> It's heated up quite a bit since this morning.
> A nice toast 46 now. Ahhhh... love T-shirt weather.



That's thermal shirt and jacket with long pants and warm boots weather.  Luckily it rarely gets that cold here, and if it does it's in the middle of the night when I am snug in my bed!



pkondz said:


> I believe you!



Good thing everyone doesn't like a bath like me!



pkondz said:


> That's the same recipe I found when I Googled!
> 
> I'll be back later to comment on the update.



I saw it and said, "That sounds good, sans the peas." So I found one without them and whittled it to my own.



dizneeat said:


> Yeah! Great photo! That is one giant sign.



It sure is!



dizneeat said:


> Mmhh, love me some good sheperd's pie! Mashed yucca sounds pretty yummy too.



If it would ever cool down here, I would love to make some shepherd's pie!



dizneeat said:


> *The way it spills around the spoon doesn't look good. I like chocolate pudding, but with some whipped cream please. *



No, it wasn't like a creme, definitely pudding with a crunchy top.



dizneeat said:


> I applaud anyone who can drink this kind of thing - this European is just not used to these slushy drinks - they give me brainfreeze.



You just have to be slow and steady about drinking it....but then it melts on you!



dizneeat said:


> Looks a lot like the first one. were they similar or did they come from the same booth?



They were the same thing, we just liked it that much!



dizneeat said:


> *OMG ..... I really love this picture!*



Thanks!



dizneeat said:


> *Hm, this is something I would like to try.*



See and that one sounded yucky to me.  It doesn't help that I don't like hummus.



dizneeat said:


> *Hope you enjoyed Soarin'. The different endings are so fun.*
> 
> *And looking at your photos ...... I really hope you are done with your house by 2020 - this is the year I should be able to retire - would LOVE to taste around the world with the two of you as our tourguide then.*



When I saw you that was my first time on Soarin'.  In September we got to attend and event at Imagineering and they showed us the ending to the Bejing Soarin', so now that I have been on the one at WDW, I have seen all three endings.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I had been working on a multi quote for several days and all of sudden when I got to Palm Springs last week, *poof!* It was gone, so I'm trying to work it back up now.



That's happened to me a few times lately.
Man, I sure hope the DIS gets its act together and gets rid of the ads that are crashing it.



franandaj said:


> I still have to get to at least four of your TRs before I will be posting another update for this one, but I'm trying



I hear you. I'm in the same boat.



franandaj said:


> That's thermal shirt and jacket with long pants and warm boots weather.




Want me to tell you the temp when I rode my Harley to work the other day?



franandaj said:


> Luckily it rarely gets that cold here, and if it does it's in the middle of the night when I am snug in my bed!



That's the best. Or when it rains. Love that.



franandaj said:


> Good thing everyone doesn't like a bath like me!



If I owned there too, they'd definitely run out of water!


----------



## DnA2010

As usual, I am popping on between babying- but berry waffle yum! The beginning of frozen cocktails yum! and I bet more relaxing baths to come (man do I miss those all the time!) 
Love Fran's smile in the pictures with SP!


----------



## franandaj

Why I've been so far behind…

So almost two weeks ago I was pretty much caught up and then Boom! A bunch of you posted updates and then the LGBA Conference happened.  Some of you saw the pictures in FB.  It was quite a whirlwind weekend and here is just a short little update on where I've been and what I've been up to.

We got home from WDW a few days before Halloween, but it was so late that night, we didn't do anything but go to sleep when we got home. Friday was a bust because we had a scheduled power outage for maintenance. The next three days were spent trying to unpack, do laundry, catch up and get ready for the next weekend.

On Wednesday we were actually packed up and ready to leave just after noon and only had a few more errands to run before getting on the road for real. We drove through lunch to save time and made the 90 mile drive in a few hours with only one stop on the way! We checked in around 5:30PM, and made plans to meet with friends at 6:30 to go to dinner. It was nice having some free time because this was among the last of it! Here was our room, the hotel was a nice Hyatt “all suites” hotel.













We had a pretty nice view as well!





We hit up a Mexican restaurant that we have known of for a long time and it was a short walk from the hotel.  We started off with Margaritas…





And Guacamole.





I got a taco and an enchilada.





Fran got Enchiladas Suizas.





We called it a night after a short walk back to the hotel.  Sorry that’s the last of the food porn as well.

Thursday morning was also leisurely.  I woke up shortly after sunrise and I did enjoy the hot tub while Fran slept.





I could see them setting up for our welcome party that night from our balcony.





We went out for breakfast at one of old favorite Palm Springs hangouts. After that we had to pack up and take busses to PSHS for a whirlwind rehearsal. We had five conductors and each one had just about 30 minutes with us. It was fast paced and tiring, but also really got the adrenaline going.





That night there was a welcome party at the hotel and I'm not complaining about fun, but I do have to say it is hard work!  Before the party started my friend Leonard and I had a Belvedere Gibson Up in the lobby bar as I was inspired by a picture that @DisYoda had posted on FB.





Friday was a very long day! We started off with a rehearsal that began at 8AM in the morning. I actually drank the coffee that they provided in the room since we are not used to being somewhere and conscious that early in the morning. Boy am I getting old!  The rehearsal went for two hours and almost everyone stood for the entire time.  Fran had her scooter to sit on and several other bari players found chairs.





After rehearsal there was a "session" that we could have attended, but all that standing and playing made me tremendously hungry and I didn't want to wait the hour or more for the box lunches that they were giving away after the session. We grabbed some burgers at Ruby's and came back in time to grab some roast beef sandwich box lunches that we enjoyed later that weekend. We had less than half an hour to rest in our room until it was time to head back to the rehearsal at PSHS. This time we didn't have to ride the bus as it was a student holiday, and there was ample parking available.

Another grueling rehearsal, only this time we had a break for our chops with a presentation by a transgendered TV actor.  It was interesting, and probably the only way that they could make us listen as we were a captive audience. Once rehearsal was over we headed back to hotel by about 6:30PM.

Most everyone had the night off but not the diligent saxophones! We were meeting in the lobby of the hotel at 7:30 for our 8PM performance.  We each had half of our sandwiches from the boxed lunch earlier today, and after we changed our shirts to the proper uniform we headed off to the performance.

I was amazed at how much of an audience we drew and how well received our performance was! The crowd really loved us!





After we finished we walked up the street to a little Thai restaurant. We got in just about half an hour before closing, and ordered the perfect amount of food as we only had a small box of leftovers we took back to the room.

On our way back to the hotel we saw this crazy "art" in the window of a gallery.





Saturday morning folks in the Marching band had to be up and at a rehearsal by 8AM. I was so glad that I didn't commit to that group as well! Since we're rarely early risers I was pleased that today we didn't have to be anywhere until 2:30PM.

Around 9AM, I went downstairs and found a coffee place across the street where I got an Americano. I texted a friend that we were going to get lunch. He wasn't out of bed yet, but I assured him we wouldn’t leave until about 11AM. We went back to the place where we had breakfast the other day. Since it's a Jewish deli, I really wanted one of their sandwiches, technically I had already had one as they catered the box lunches we picked up the day before. I got a Reuben sandwich and Fran got a giant cinnamon roll.  I couldn't finish all mine and she helped, we still took a box home with us. Plus, we ordered red velvet cake, carrot cake and a strawberry shortcake to go.

Upon arrival back at the hotel, we had just enough time to get our stuff together and head down to the car with all our instruments. We arrived at the High School and all the organization on behalf of our hosts paid off well. The jazz band was wrapping up their rehearsal as we entered the building. Soon our Gold Band had its final sound check.  Each conductor had 12 minutes with us, and then we were dismissed until the concert start time.

Here is one thing that really stunned me. When we did a similar event in 2005, Fran and I were the conference chairs. For the band, we had programmed a piece that was written for the kids at Columbine HS, and there was an opening part to be sang by a 4-part choir. We had planned for the kids from the choir at the school to perform this portion, but when the parents got wind of the fact that the group was made up of gays and lesbians, the parents put the kabash on it real quick. So fast forward to 2016, the kids and parents of the band had donated their time and effort to cook us a meal of baked rigatoni, salad and garlic bread, and they even served it to us! It wasn't fancy, but they made they with their hearts. I was pleased to see what changes were made with the passing of a decade and a new generation of parents. Unfortunately I was still so full from my lunch that I ate some salad and a few bites of the pasta and I was done.

After eating the red sauce which we could have easily worn on our white shirts, we put on those shirts and got our instruments out for the sax choir.

We were the warm up act. Meanwhile the Red Band had their dinner and got ready to watch the first part of the show.









The saxes got just as warm a reception as the night before. Maybe even more so!

Then it came time for the Gold Band to take the stage. The organization committee had done a fabulous job in arranging for both bands to rehearse simultaneously in two separate locations, so we were able to have social time free at the same time over the weekend. Except during the concert, but we got to listen to each other’s performance.  The Gold Band saxes took a photo.





And then we were "on". Our part of the program went off without a hitch and soon all our work was done.





We put away our instruments and headed into the auditorium to listen to the rest of the concert. An honors jazz band played in between the two concert bands and they were good. I'm glad I didn't audition for that group as the saxophone players were far more accomplished players than myself. Then the Red Band took the stage, their group was slightly larger than ours by about 15 musicians. We enjoyed their performance and their execution of the music was flawless, however, I was happy with my placement in the gold band. I much preferred the repertoire we performed.

We headed back to hotel, and by this time I was starved! Luckily there was a pizza place/bar across the street open until 2AM. I had an interesting incident with one of the male patrons and my friends joked with me that on Pride weekend in Palm Springs I find the one straight bar to hang out! We got an extra hour that night but we didn't close down the place. We were back in our room before the time when we were supposed set the clocks back.

Sunday morning I woke up by 9AM and  went back to the same coffee place for another Americano, but this time the put four shots of espresso in it! Woohoo! It was time to pack up and we were ready to go by check out time at 11AM.  Again we loaded Fran’s scooter up, while the bellman took our suitcases and stuff to the car.





We said our goodbyes to friends and got on the road. We hadn't traveled very far when we made our first stop, the Desert Hills Premium Outlets. Fran knew they had a Disney store, plus my carry on bag that I had used for as long as I could remember finally died on our last trip (the one which I am hijacking with this story).





We hit the Disney store first, only because I got lost in the maze of stores. I knew we’d get at least something there, and I didn’t want us to have it carry it through the other stores, but it didn’t work that way.  Bag attached to the scooter, we got back on track and headed on our course. First we had a chili dog and mac n’cheese.  Then we visited the last couple luggage stores. I had dismissed the $780 carry on at the Tumi Store, but at another place I saw an almost perfect bag that was 30% off to boot! We struck out at the last two places, so we went back for the “perfect” one. I got this suitcase.





After that we got back in the car and made our way home.  We had a great time, but the only downtime we seemed to get was between midnight and 8AM.  We were so exhausted, that when I got home instead of cooking dinner, we just ordered out from our favorite Thai/Japanese place and ate that along with our Thai leftovers from Friday night.

I’ve spent the week since we arrived home catching up on sleep as well as everyone’s trip reports, doing laundry, and doing all those things around the house that get ignored when you’ve been gone for 15 out of 26 days.

So now that you know why my trip report has been derailed for the last two weeks, I’ll try to get to replies and back on track with the updates.


----------



## irene_dsc

Sounds like a great trip!  Way bigger than the band festival the high school does with the feeder middle schools that dd did last week.


----------



## Pinkocto

What a whirlwind, but also sounds so much fun! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Lots of lovely looking food there!!
> 
> And I have to say that I think this is the first time I ever saw a picture of you with your hair not in a pony tail (or similar)! You look really good in the group pictures. And the one with the chameleon is so cute!!



You know it's funny you should mention that.  I really hate having my hair in my face, which is why I usually put it up in barrettes or a ponytail.  However, after years of doing so, I realized that I have "trained" my hair to stay out of my face.  About a week before the trip I started wearing it down more often.  Since coming home, temperatures have been in the 90s for the past few weeks, so I'm back to wearing it up, in what I call and Olive Oyl bun, but you probably didn't have Popeye in Germany so that reference may be lost on you.



dolphingirl47 said:


> You must have needed it.



I guess so!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love my Amazon Prime, but in the UK, we only get next day delivery.



I'd say that's still pretty good to get it next day!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is something where the US parks could learn from Disneyland Paris. There they have the kind of x-ray machines now that they use for carry ons at the airports. This is much quicker and much more thorough.



I mentioned this type of screening to Fran more than once on this trip.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I would have loved this.



We may see a repeat of this later on.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounds like a really good deals.



Fran is all about the deals!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I would have loved those.



Funny, you're the second one to say that.  I wouldn't have touched them!  And didn't!



dolphingirl47 said:


> We did this game last year and it was a lot of fun. Some of them were fiendishly difficult to find though.



I'll get to that in a later update....but not much later...


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Woot! Hey we made the first DISmeet!



Yes you did!!!



********** said:


> It was so great finally meeting Fran, and also being able to meet you guys in Florida. It was a lucky co-incidence our trips overlapped that we were able to do that. Considering that each of us is usually only down there once a year it might not happen again for a while!



No, and with only a two night stay planned in 2017,  I have no idea when we'll be back. I'll be more likely to see you at DL than WDW at least for a while.



********** said:


> We pretty much agreed with all your comments about the food. The crème Brulee was pretty disappointing, and the beef in France wasn't very good either. The hummus fries weren't all that good - but we liked the baklava. And the Beef Brisket wasn't a little salty - it was a LOT salty.



I did get to try the Baklava eventually and it was definitely pretty good!



********** said:


> I never thought about that coupon "book" that Fran bought. It's definitely a good deal. There's probably only 4-5 foods in the whole festival that are more than $6.75, but if you are getting drinks too you can definitely use them. We ordered a few things that would've made that worth using. Unfortunately this was already the last day we were doing Food and Wine.



I believe they had something similar this year at DCA’S festival. Not sure if that's what spurred her into looking for it this year, or she just was doing her normal "deal hunting". We did use most of them on drinks. Although she paid for the lobster roll with the coupon thing.



********** said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip!



Hoping to get back in track with it!



Steppesister said:


> Definitely going to try that one out! YUM!



It's quickly become one of my favorites. I'm making it next week followed up with a real Tiramisu, but a small one.



Steppesister said:


> I was exactly the same... sigh. But it did get us to RD every single time. Except once, I think.



We did make some RDs, but not a lot.



Steppesister said:


> That was supposed to have been my "C" drink. But I went with something else.



So was it from Canada or China and we just missed it?



Steppesister said:


> Great shot!



Thanks!



Steppesister said:


> One of my faves.



And there's a third vote for that one. I had put it on the "no way" list long before we left. Another example of Disney has something for everyone. 



Steppesister said:


> I noticed that with several of the dishes. A LOT too salty.



20 years ago I didn't cook with salt. You can read that as Fran brought salt back into my life,  or the Food Network, both came into my life at the same time. My cable didn't offer it, but hers did.



mvf-m11c said:


> It is impressive every time you are able to write an update from your trip. I haven't done it in a long time since I am focusing on the trip or just left my laptop at home.



You all forget that I feel tied to the room when Fran isn't ready to leave, but you will see on a few occasions this trip I step outside my comfort zone and go out on my own. It's those times when she is asleep or otherwise that I find time to update on vacation. 



mvf-m11c said:


> I was impressed with DME of how easy it was and Disney messaging/emailing you that your room was ready on that exact same day so you won't have to check-in at the lobby. The BCV room look nice and sorry to hear about the tub.



People complain about the magic bands, but when you can right to your room off the DME bus, it's really convenient!



mvf-m11c said:


> Dinner at Trattoria looks appetizing.



It was excellent! 



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice first day at Epcot during the Food & Wine Festival. You got a lot that first day which I almost did the same thing as well. That is neat that you stopped at Belgium first and got the waffles. I forgot to get the beer-braised beef served with smoked gouda mashed potatoes, but it was nice to see you got that.



That beer braised beef was definitely among the top savory dishes, but since we had it so early we took it for granted.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice group shot and looking forward to reading more on your day at Epcot.



Thanks!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad I inspire you to drink! 

Looks like you had a lot of fun with your band and your various adventures the last two weeks!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Day 2
> 
> 
> I must have acclimated to the new time because I woke up around 4AM.


 Not nice...  4AM on vacation no matter the time zone is not nice!



franandaj said:


> I had trouble going back to sleep and decided to take another spin in the tub. I mean heck there is no drought here, so why not?


 Exactly!  You are on vacation...



franandaj said:


> Somewhere in the 5AM hour after the tub I was able to fall back asleep.  My plan had been to go into Epcot around 11AM, so I figured with going to sleep before midnight, I would be up between 7-8 AM, make us bacon and eggs and we’d be ready for some kiosks by the time we arrived.
> Imagine my surprise when I woke up at quarter to 9AM!


  that is why it is a plan, so they can change.  Glad you decided on rest and enjoying your time.



franandaj said:


> Also, I wasn't remotely hungry. Turns out that once dinner had settled into my tummy the night before, I was pleasantly stuffed, not uncomfortably stuffed.  When I am at home, I usually don't wake up hungry and have my first meal close to noon, so I really was settling into the new time zone well.


 I do this also, but i find it funny that David is firm in his need to eat something even if it is just a piece of fruit at each meal time.  



franandaj said:


> I immediately began to unpack the suitcases and put away our clothes, we were here in the same room for 9 nights, unusual for us! I found the baggie with my huge supply of Magic Bands and our Britta water filter that I had brought back from our last trip.  I started to fill up the pitcher from our owner’s locker when I noticed a stream of water going down the drain.  There was a HUGE crack in the side of the pitcher from top to bottom.  I gave up on that one.


 oh no, this happened in the locker? or suitcase?



franandaj said:


> Back to unpacking the suitcases.  Once I had found my shampoo and conditioner and hung all of our dress clothes, I took my shower.  In the shower I had my brilliant idea!  Fran is always ordering me stuff on Amazon Prime at home with same day delivery, so why not order a new pitcher.  When I got out of the shower, we started to talk and she had the exact same thought!


 so did you get it?  Do they deliver to the hotel?  I have never ordered anything like that to be delivered to the resort.



franandaj said:


> So I got dressed and made some coffee.





franandaj said:


> Fran started to wake up by this point and I told her that I wanted to get to Epcot at 11AM when the kiosks opened. Here I am sitting at my computer (which I never change from California time, just to keep myself grounded with the time at home).  I wasn’t going to fret that she was nowhere near ready to get dressed yet.


 I think everything I have changes automatically, even my computer once it connects to wifi, it changes.



franandaj said:


> Well without going into it all, she also wanted to take a shower and 11AM came and went. I wasn't fretting because all we were doing on this day was hitting the kiosks. I did have a couple FP+ but only one I really wanted to do. The rest were repeats or I could also just do the rides using standby, so I really wasn’t too worried.  At one point she said to me, “you know this is MY vacation too.” I assured her that I understood, and did she notice that I was not pushing her or complaining that we hadn't left yet.
> 
> No real problem at security, just a thorough bag check dude.  I suppose it’s better that they are thorough than not.  It was a beautiful day in Epcot.


I agree, David always gets upset, but I want them to find all these things before they come into the park!


franandaj said:


> I had to get a shot in front of the sign!


 love getting the signs while we are there too.


franandaj said:


> First stop Belgium.


 Why Not!  I see Fran behind the sign.



franandaj said:


> Love this view….


Especially since I photoshopped the offending people out of the picture!





> I love it too, I need to figure out how to do that also.





franandaj said:


> We got one of each food item, no beverage. The savory beer braised beef with Gouda mashed potatoes.  This was very good, in fact I didn't appreciate it as much as I should have since it was my first taste.


  So glad to hear your first bite was good.



franandaj said:


> Next up I had my half of the chocolate waffle, it was good but not great.


  Oh that is not good to hear.



franandaj said:


> The star? The waffle with Berry Compote!


  Yea!!!!




franandaj said:


> We had planned to meet up with @********** and his family today. Just as we got our food at this kiosk we started texting. They had not yet hit the series of kiosks right where we were so we decided to visit Brazil while we waited for them.


  Sounds like a perfect plan.




franandaj said:


> Again we got one each of the food items. The meat pie with mashed Yucca was the surprise of this kiosk. It was very much like a shepherd's pie.


 oh that looks good, I love how brown it is on top.


franandaj said:


> The pork belly was also quite tasty.


 Was it crispy?


franandaj said:


> The cheese bread was good, but the texture was a little too gooey for my taste.


  "too gooey"?????



franandaj said:


> I also got a frozen Capirhainia, which was very yummy!


  cool and refreshing right?


franandaj said:


> After this we headed back to the area near the France kiosk by the entrance to Chefs de France. Pete and his family showed up fairly soon and we all got some nibbles from the France kiosk.


  in the past this was always one of my favorite booths.  Overall what do you give it?




franandaj said:


> Boeuf Bourguignon, this wasn't nearly as good as the beef from Belgium.


 on no 


franandaj said:


> The onion soup was very good, unfortunately some of it spilled in my basket on the way over to the table. It had nice big chunks of onion and a hearty broth.


 sorry to hear some spilled, but glad it was good.


franandaj said:


> The Creme Brulee was more like chocolate pudding with a bruleed top. It was good, but not custardy enough.


 this does not sound good, I need it to be a custard, not a pot de creme 


franandaj said:


> The slushie was delicious but hard to drink it all before it melted.


 if you rush you might get a ice cream headache, but it is just so darn good, and hot outside, the trials and tribulations of F&W.


franandaj said:


> Pete’s wife got one of these Frozen Daiquiri Ice Pop.


  Oh did she like it?



franandaj said:


> Since they had not visited Brazil and Belgium they picked up some treats there.  We couldn’t resist another Berry Waffle.


  Great idea!


franandaj said:


> We started towards Morocco and lost a couple people to a potty stop. Once we were all back we snagged a PP photographer and took a group shot.


  DISmeet!!!!


franandaj said:


> We stopped at the Morocco kiosk,but Fran and I passed here.


 @RachelTori took me here for the Hummus fries and they are really good!



franandaj said:


> Nothing really appealed to us as we'd already tried the Kefta pocket. It was OK but nothing special. I enjoyed the view.  Fran went to the Festival Shop next door to see what they had to offer.  When she came back, she had purchased a “Festival Pass”  Essentially it was 16 “coupons” that could be used for any F&W edibles.  I don’t remember the exact price, but it was around $110 for the 16 coupons, which came to about $6.75 a piece.  As long as your item was over $7, it was worth it to use a coupon.  I think she was shocked at the price of the slushie in France ($10.75). So from here on out, anytime that I wanted a fairly expensive cocktail, we used the coupon and it cost less than $7!


  Oh what a great idea, and thanks for the tip!


franandaj said:


> The hummus fries were actually made of hummus.   I thought they were going to be french fries topped with hummus.  You know like Chili Cheese Fries.


  We really liked these.


franandaj said:


> The rest of us headed on to America while she made her purchase.
> We got the lobster roll and a La Crema Chardonnay.


  Very nice, that looks like a lot of lobster meat!



franandaj said:


> Pete and his wife also got the Smoked Beef Brisket, they said that it was a little salty.


 What is under the brisket? and on top?  Looks different than most of the Brisket we eat...


----------



## dgbg100106

Your concert trip was a whirlwind... WOW.  Glad you had fun and enjoyed.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


>



Having worked at a Mexican restaurant, all I can see here is that they didn't wipe the plate edges!



franandaj said:


> Fran got Enchiladas Suizas.



Had to look that one up.
We just called them chicken ench's.

Philistines! That's us!



franandaj said:


> After that we had to pack up and take busses to PSHS for a whirlwind rehearsal.



PSHS? I get the HS part, but???



franandaj said:


> We had five conductors and each one had just about 30 minutes with us. It was fast paced and tiring, but also really got the adrenaline going.



I bet! Long!



franandaj said:


> Friday was a very long day! We started off with a rehearsal that began at 8AM in the morning. I actually drank the coffee that they provided in the room since we are not used to being somewhere and conscious that early in the morning. Boy am I getting old!



Nah. You're just getting smarter with your sleep allocation.



franandaj said:


> The rehearsal went for two hours and almost everyone stood for the entire time.



That's a long time to be standing. Tiring!



franandaj said:


> this time we had a break for our chops with a presentation by a transgendered TV actor.



Anyone I might know?



franandaj said:


> I was amazed at how much of an audience we drew and how well received our performance was! The crowd really loved us!



That's great!



franandaj said:


> On our way back to the hotel we saw this crazy "art" in the window of a gallery.



Saw that on FB. Interesting. If a little frightening.



franandaj said:


> Since it's a Jewish deli, I really wanted one of their sandwiches



mmmm.... pastrami on rye, please.



franandaj said:


> We had planned for the kids from the choir at the school to perform this portion, but when the parents got wind of the fact that the group was made up of gays and lesbians, the parents put the kabash on it real quick.




But then again, maybe you'd convert them! Or hit on them! Ohmagosh!!



franandaj said:


> So fast forward to 2016, the kids and parents of the band had donated their time and effort to cook us a meal of baked rigatoni, salad and garlic bread, and they even served it to us! It wasn't fancy, but they made they with their hearts.



Now that's really nice.



franandaj said:


> An honors jazz band played in between the two concert bands and they were good.



Details on the honours band? Made up of...???



franandaj said:


> We headed back to hotel, and by this time I was starved!



Funny how the body works.
"I'm so stuffed, I won't eat for a week!" <two hours later> "I'm starving!"



franandaj said:


> I had an interesting incident with one of the male patrons and my friends joked with me that on Pride weekend in Palm Springs I find the one straight bar to hang out!



 Only you Alison!



franandaj said:


> Sunday morning I woke up by 9AM and went back to the same coffee place for another Americano, but this time the put four shots of espresso in it! Woohoo!







franandaj said:


> We struck out at the last two places, so we went back for the “perfect” one. I got this suitcase.



And? Still happy with it?


----------



## IowaTater

So glad the concert went well for you guys.  Don't worry.  I won't fault you for life getting in the way as long as you don't fault me for not starting my TR yet   lol


----------



## skier_pete

That sounds like a really fun weekend. Would love to see your band play sometime - though I think the likelihood of that is unfortunately pretty low.


----------



## rentayenta

Fun reading about your trip to Palm Springs. I want to know what happened with that guy in the bar. You know I love details.  


Your Hyatt looked nice. Glad you had a great yet tiring trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After I watched your performance in mid October at the First Congregational Church of Los Angeles and had your trip, you had another performance at Palm Springs. Talk about a busy schedule. Sounds like you had interesting weekend.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I think it's great you got some extra sleep this EPCOT day. Great idea to order a water jug with Prime.



I probably needed it.  That turned out to be a long day.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice move of Fran with the Festival pass! Must remember that. Sure does work out for the more expensive items.



It might not do as much good for you two as most of the little coupons were spent on alcohol.  Only one food item was that pricey.  At least that we ate.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I would have been all over that berry waffle like a rash. The food looks good. I like shepards pie I would have liked that dish that was similar.



Both were really tasty!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lovely photo of you and Aura and the group photo too. How nice to meet up with Peter and his wife.



It was a fun way to start off the trip with a good DISmeet!



irene_dsc said:


> I had thought you had mentioned not being able to deal with too much sugar at once, so I was worried about that when you mentioned all the breakfast treats! I really try not to let our family do that, either - none of us do well on a breakfast of sugar.



I don't know how she does it?    I learned on our last trip that I need to avoid sugar in the morning unless my tummy is already full of protein.



irene_dsc said:


> Hm. That would be the only advantage I can see, other than the space thing. Although they make the stacking kind, so really, it doesn't even save that much space.



They used to have stacked units in place of the combo unit.



irene_dsc said:


> I'm curious to hear about this, too! Dh is always looking for his keys, too! Can we put one on the tv remote?



You'd have to use double sided tape for the remote. I was able to easily attach it to her keys and I even used it with success at least once!



irene_dsc said:


> Yum! I love a good French onion soup.



If it wasn't so hot outsidr I might have ordered a second one when the first spilled in my basket.



irene_dsc said:


> No bueno. I hate when they just totally mess it up.



Yeah. I'm not a huge crème Brulee fan anyways. It needs to be heavy on the Brulee for me.



irene_dsc said:


> That looks yummy.



It sure was! That's why we got a second one.



irene_dsc said:


> Weird. Not what I would've expected, either.



Yeah it was pretty strange to me.



irene_dsc said:


> Strange - I've never seen chocolate on baklava! Is that a Moroccan thing, or just a Disney thing, I have to wonder? I generally get baklava at either Greek or Middle Eastern restaurants.



I'm pretty sure it was a Disney thing. We have some great places around my house with some very good baklava.  It took me a while to try it, but now I like it.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> So I've had a look at this tiles and they appear to only be Bluetooth here with a range of 100 foot. Can you get GPS ones there?



I mis-spoke earlier when I said they had GPS, so I modified the post.  Evidently they are only Bluetooth. That's why I couldn't find them when they were on their way to Disney. No one with Bluetooth and a tile app was nearby to pick them up. I need to remember to turn it on right when the plane lands and make sure they are on the plane with us.



IowaTater said:


> I don't know if I'll have time to catch up today but I'm trying!



That's OK. It took me all last week to catch up on TRs!  Now I'm trying to catch up on my own!



IowaTater said:


> Ha! Maybe all the trips are finally rubbing off on you!



I think it was dumb luck.



IowaTater said:


> Oshie is like that too. During the day, during the night...as soon as he sees me heading that way, he's either right next to me or ahead of me. He also likes to watch the flushing and then he bolts out of the bathroom. He's weird.



That's funny!  I get at least Tesla in the potty, but sometimes I have as many as four or five in there with me.



IowaTater said:


> I probably shouldn't have but I totally laughed at this. Was that poor lady still in the other stall??



Yes she was.  At least she was uphill from the drain and the other stall.



IowaTater said:


> Seriously?? I need to fly with you guys. That looks fantastic.



All you need to do is spend as much as we do on our MC.  I doubt you want to do that, but it is one of advantages of being a landlord.  All your tenants maintenance charges go on the credit card so we get a lot of miles.



IowaTater said:


> Now that is my kind of sundae!



It was pretty good for an airplane sundae!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> For anyone else, I'd say "no, you haven't" but for you?
> Right on time.



Crazy huh?



pkondz said:


> Didn't we just have this conversation???



I think we did.



pkondz said:


> Whoa! Who _are_ you???



I'm starting to wonder?????



pkondz said:


> Unusual for me too.
> Usually it's no more than 4 or 5.



Usually we stay 3-4 nights in each room and do a split stay.



pkondz said:


> Nothing that some duct tape can't fix!



Except we didn't bring any duct tape.



pkondz said:


> I find it amusing that you thought about the water pitcher while in the shower.
> 
> Good idea, though.



I often think upon things while in the shower.



pkondz said:


> I'm glad you wrote that. I was looking at the time and trying to figure out how the time jived with what you were saying.



Because we often receive correspondence (texts) from tenants while on vacation, it helps to have part of me grounded in their time. No one ever has a problem in the morning, and most of the time it happens at 5:30 on Friday night. At least if it's 5:30 in Orlando, I still have a chance at calling someone in California.



pkondz said:


> I do that too. Book a throwaway or two to get the _one_ I want.



There were some days that I only booked one since I was mostly there to eat.



pkondz said:


> :lauging: Shots fired! Pre-emptive strike!





pkondz said:


> Funny.
> I haven't finished writing my update yet (soon, though) and I say something along those same lines.



I try to gauge who is going to be less invasive in their searches as I often have a lot of stuff.



pkondz said:


> Right of the garbage bins I presume?
> If you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed.



Yes there was one standing under the tree and another was reading the sign and I morphed her head into an extension of the fence/wall.



pkondz said:


> Looks good. I think it was on my list, but I never got it.



You see this replaced my favorite savory from 3 years ago. It used to be a potato/leek waffle with the beef stew on top of it. It was fantastic but too many people were evidently put off by the thought of a savory waffle.



pkondz said:


> Too bad. It _sounds_ good.



Now if the waffle batter had chocolate in it, I think that would have been a different story!



pkondz said:


> Whoa. That sucker looks good!



That's why we got a second one within the hour!



pkondz said:


> I don't care for shepherd's pie and the sound of mashed Yucca was a turn off, so...



I almost skipped it, but Fran said, "One of each?" And I figured if I didn't like it, she would finish it.



pkondz said:


> Didn't know about that one. It looks similar to a GGS.



Similar, but the GGS has vodka, and a Capirainia is made with a Brazilian liquor called Cachaça. It is distilled from Sugar Cane.



pkondz said:


> Really! You'd think it would be better.



You would, but it just wasn't nearly a hearty and flavorful.  You'd think I would prefer the one cooked in wine instead of beer.



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... French onion soup.... 'nuff said.



It was good! But also not a great snack for a hot day.



pkondz said:


> Weird. Shouldn't they call it Crème Brule au Chocolat then or something?



Makes sense. I'll talk to marketing.



pkondz said:


> Whelp! Guess you'll just have to suck that puppy back in a hurry!



While trying to avoid brain freeze....



pkondz said:


> So pretty.
> And Aurora's no slouch too.







pkondz said:


> I would too, now that I've seen it.



Mmmm waffles....



pkondz said:


> Nothing appeals to me on that menu.



This was one I called TIOLI (Take it or leave it).  Since I was getting full, we skipped it.



pkondz said:


> Huh. Never new about that pass.
> I'd have to go through all my receipts to see if it would've been worthwhile or not.



The only thing over $7 besides cocktails was the lobster roll.



pkondz said:


> And you caught him mid-wave and everything!



Yup. That was a lucky shot!



pkondz said:


> Believe it or not, I've never had a lobster roll (on the list, though.)



I'm from New England so that would be blasphemous. 



pkondz said:


> Too bad. You hear so much about it.



Huh. I actually had not heard about that one.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm starting to wonder?????







franandaj said:


> Usually we stay 3-4 nights in each room and do a split stay.



I wonder... If I ever do a longer stay, will I split? Or not.
Probably not. I like to settle.



franandaj said:


> Except we didn't bring any duct tape.



I have a suggestion for something to put in your owner's locker...



franandaj said:


> I often think upon things while in the shower.



When you're not singing?



franandaj said:


> Because we often receive correspondence (texts) from tenants while on vacation, it helps to have part of me grounded in their time. No one ever has a problem in the morning, and most of the time it happens at 5:30 on Friday night. At least if it's 5:30 in Orlando, I still have a chance at calling someone in California.



Ah! Makes sense.



franandaj said:


> I try to gauge who is going to be less invasive in their searches as I often have a lot of stuff.



You can do that?
How successful are you?



franandaj said:


> I morphed her head into an extension of the fence/wall.



I don't think she'd appreciate.... wait.... it wasn't Fran was it?!?!?



franandaj said:


> Now if the waffle batter had chocolate in it, I think that would have been a different story!







franandaj said:


> Similar, but the GGS has vodka, and a Capirainia is made with a Brazilian liquor called Cachaça. It is distilled from Sugar Cane.



Sounds.... sweet.



franandaj said:


> It was good! But also not a great snack for a hot day.



No, I guess not.



franandaj said:


> Makes sense. I'll talk to marketing.



I want royalties.



franandaj said:


> The only thing over $7 besides cocktails was the lobster roll.



Ah. So then I done good.



franandaj said:


> I'm from New England so that would be blasphemous.



I'm from the middle of nowhere so it's pretty standard.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Fun update!
> 
> Love the pic with you and Aurora.



Thanks! Lots more fun updates, but I need to get back on top of it!



rentayenta said:


> Fun that you got to meet up with ********** and his wife.



They were the first of a lot of great meets!



rentayenta said:


> How cute is Remy with the garlic?!



Just wait, there's more!



rentayenta said:


> Mmmmmmmm.....lobster roll.



It was so good. I wanted to come back when I wasn't so full,  but it never happened.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For a second, I thought you meant you fell asleep IN the tub.



You know that is aways a fear of mine.  Or the jacuzzi at home.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hello vacation!



Sometimes you just got to listen to your body, especially at my age!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure beats a beautiful day in Delaware.



Pretty much almost anywhere, I was going to say Long Beach, but then I'd be lying.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Waffle? Chocolate? That's all I need.



I liked the berry one better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I would have a hard time eating anything with "Yuck" in the title.



Good point! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice meet up!



It was! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, man. Disney math can be exhausting.



That's why I let Fran figure these things out.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Mmmm...brisket. Not sure I'd want the pimento cheese, though.



I don't even know what a pimento is and it's still one of those things I'm afraid to try.  Yes, there are things I'm afraid of.



afwdwfan said:


> Holy crap! Are you ok?????



Well I did wake up at 4AM first!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! Great idea! Although I'm kind of surprised it didn't come with some type of disclaimer saying it can't be used for alcohol or something. Seems like a pretty good deal!
> 
> Looks like a nice relaxing day. Although I'm not sure I could have been as laid back as you were about getting a late start.



Well I was pretty sure it wouldn't work for the Dom Perignon ($32/glass), but I tried to use it for a $15/glass and they told me "no champagne" with the coupons.

I was secretly churning inside and repressing that voice that kept saying, "C'Mon let's go!!!!!!!!"  Much like I am now, we're going to the park today. I just got out of the shower and I still can't get her to wake up without falling back asleep.



SpaceEngTM said:


> I am really enjoying your trip report. Thank you for posting all the great pictures!



  you're welcome and I hope to get more up by the weekend, but don't hold your breath.



Pinkocto said:


> Look at all those yummies!



I know so many. I hope you made it back after our visits to try more!



Pinkocto said:


> I can't tell where you photoshopped that photo. Very nice.



Thanks! I'm getting better at it and now I'm doing it for little things.



Pinkocto said:


> Bummer about the Brita pitcher. Great idea about same day delivery!



It worked out very well. We got our use out of that one. It was like $4 at a garage sale. I think it's been around for 5 years or more.



Steppesister said:


> Hi Alison! Just hitting up all my subbed threads to say hi. For the 2nd time in a month, I'm trying to wade out of the ocean of behind-ness. I know you are feelin' it too, so we're even. By the way... I have a credit for AlaskaAir.... you never know what might happen in the next year (besides Guam).



Does Alaska fly to Long Beach? I don't think so, but at least they fly to John Wayne airport right?  We could have some fun!


----------



## franandaj

EJ4Disney said:


> Alison, I am loving this report. I am a bit late getting over here but thanks for the bat signal.



  I'm glad you made it over here!



EJ4Disney said:


> Your wedding dress is just beautiful. I love the picture of you and Fran.
> 
> I can't wait for more.



Thanks! Chinese tailors on eBay are the best!



irene_dsc said:


> Btw, a couple days ago, I got my viola out for the first time in many years, and played for a while.  I really have missed it!  But, man, am I rusty!  I was also amazed at how much Vivaldi I have in my sheet music, lol.



Good for you! It comes back pretty easily, or so I've heard. I never stopped, but those who come back to band seem to pick it back up without a problem.



IowaTater said:


> Caught up! You did right well on your first F&W. I told DH, next time we're going to have to plan 2 whole days at EPCOT (we're already planning on extending the trip to 10 days instead of 7).



Did you mean 1st day?  Also we're not done yet.  

Seven days is definitely not enough, but I have a hard time convincing Fran to go for 10 days.



IowaTater said:


> Oh, I spot a Remy! I can't remember if I asked you or not. Did you guys actually play the game or were you just looking for fun?



That's for the next update....



pkondz said:


> That's happened to me a few times lately.
> Man, I sure hope the DIS gets its act together and gets rid of the ads that are crashing it.



Well you did warn me.  I had the post in my DIS cache for about three days when it disappeared. 



pkondz said:


> I hear you. I'm in the same boat.



So how is the game of catch up going?



pkondz said:


> Want me to tell you the temp when I rode my Harley to work the other day?



I don't think I want to know.  It getting cold enough here that I'm starting to wear more than just tank tops and Capris.  You'll know it's cold when I pull out the full length pants.



pkondz said:


> That's the best. Or when it rains. Love that.



They say it might even rain here next week. Maybe. That's a big maybe.



DnA2010 said:


> As usual, I am popping on between babying- but berry waffle yum! The beginning of frozen cocktails yum! and I bet more relaxing baths to come (man do I miss those all the time!)
> Love Fran's smile in the pictures with SP!



Thanks for popping by! I hope all is well with the baby and you're finding a little time for you!


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Sounds like a great trip!  Way bigger than the band festival the high school does with the feeder middle schools that dd did last week.



Its a huge event and this is the first time that Fran and I were not delegates. We would have had four more hours of meetings, had we been delegates. Most of those leisurely meals would not have been possible. A lot goes on besides the music making, but that's the most fun!



Pinkocto said:


> What a whirlwind, but also sounds so much fun! Thanks so much for sharing



It was a lot of fun. Looking forward to Houston next year. We may need an extra day to unwind before flying back home!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well you did warn me. I had the post in my DIS cache for about three days when it disappeared.



*Crap. Hate it when that happens.
That's why I never let the DIS
hold onto anything anymore.*



franandaj said:


> So how is the game of catch up going?



All done!
Well, I _was_ until you posted your Alaska update. 



franandaj said:


> You'll know it's cold when I pull out the full length pants.



That's when? 50 or so?



franandaj said:


> They say it might even rain here next week. Maybe. That's a big maybe.



It's doing that here right now.
And for all that I wish it wasn't so I could
get out on my bike again,
I'm not complaining because usually
this time of year it'd be snow.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I don't even know what a pimento is and it's still one of those things I'm afraid to try.  Yes, there are things I'm afraid of.



I think they're some kind of sweet pepper.  They're mighty good in olives!  I know you don't like olives though. 




franandaj said:


> I know so many. I hope you made it back after our visits to try more!



Sadly not, and now it's over.  But I got to try everything I wanted to so all is good.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Not nice... 4AM on vacation no matter the time zone is not nice!



Well it seems I'm starting to get old and waking every night at that time for nature. At least Friday night/Sat morning it worked out because we had a major leak and I shut the water off until waiting utility dawn to discover it.



dgbg100106 said:


> Exactly! You are on vacation...



I'm getting too old to run around like a crazy kid anymore. If my body doesn't want to get up I'm not going to.



dgbg100106 said:


> that is why it is a plan, so they can change. Glad you decided on rest and enjoying your time.



I always tell Fran, the plans are merely a guideline, unless of course we have passed the date for refund of our deposit.



dgbg100106 said:


> I do this also, but i find it funny that David is firm in his need to eat something even if it is just a piece of fruit at each meal time.



We have such a weird eating schedule, there is no "mealtime", but then again he was in the military so he probably likes the structure.



dgbg100106 said:


> oh no, this happened in the locker? or suitcase?



In the Owner's locker.



dgbg100106 said:


> so did you get it? Do they deliver to the hotel? I have never ordered anything like that to be delivered to the resort.



Oh yeah, no problem. It wasn’t even the last thing she ordered from Prime although I don't remember what the other stuff was.



dgbg100106 said:


> I think everything I have changes automatically, even my computer once it connects to wifi, it changes.



My phone changes with time zones and daylight savings, the computer only seems to know about daylight savings.



dgbg100106 said:


> I agree, David always gets upset, but I want them to find all these things before they come into the park!



I just get annoyed when they feel they need me to open my wallet and every pocket in my purse.  I would rather that they just open it and look, but it's annoying when they ask me to do it.  The angle of their tables are great for standing folks, but not when you're in a scooter.



dgbg100106 said:


> love getting the signs while we are there too.



I try to get them, but as the trip goes on, I start to get lax and forget.



dgbg100106 said:


> Why Not! I see Fran behind the sign.



We had our "jobs".  I wanted photos of the signs and the fronts of the booths.  Her job was to place the order and pay for it.  I would meet her at the end and help carry the plates once we got them.



dgbg100106 said:


> So glad to hear your first bite was good.



It was delicious.  I'm still trying to figure out what was my favorite savory bite of the trip.  I know I'll figure it out by the end of this report.  Right now the sweet one is between the waffle and the chocolate pudding cake.



dgbg100106 said:


> Oh that is not good to hear.



Eh, no biggie



dgbg100106 said:


> Yea!!!!



Yes this one was fantastic.



dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like a perfect plan.



It worked out in the end.



dgbg100106 said:


> oh that looks good, I love how brown it is on top.



This one was really good.



dgbg100106 said:


> Was it crispy



I think so, but right now I don't remember, it was good though.



dgbg100106 said:


> "too gooey"?????



OK gooey is not the right word.  It didn't have that texture of a good Mozzarella pizza when you pull a slice away and there are wisps that extend from the pizza to the slice.  But there was something a little too moist in the rolls that just didn't sit right with us.



dgbg100106 said:


> cool and refreshing right?



And very yummy!  I am used to ordering Capirainias on the rocks at a Churascurria (which I haven't been to in years since I lost the ability to eat a lot), but I used to really like them.



dgbg100106 said:


> in the past this was always one of my favorite booths. Overall what do you give it?



I wouldn't rate it that highly in comparison to a lot of others.  I would put it in the middle somewhere, but perhaps above some of the booths that we didn't visit, because at least we thought it worthy of trying.



dgbg100106 said:


> sorry to hear some spilled, but glad it was good.



This was my favorite thing from this booth.



dgbg100106 said:


> this does not sound good, I need it to be a custard, not a pot de creme



It wasn't even a pot de creme.  It was pretty much pudding.



dgbg100106 said:


> if you rush you might get a ice cream headache, but it is just so darn good, and hot outside, the trials and tribulations of F&W.



I was able to balance it.  There wasn't a lot in the glass so I could drink it before it got hot, but without a brain freeze.



dgbg100106 said:


> Oh did she like it?



I think so.  She seemed to finish it before it melted.



dgbg100106 said:


> Great idea!



You can't beat a good thing!



dgbg100106 said:


> @RachelTori took me here for the Hummus fries and they are really good!



See I guess this is why I could never do a plant based diet.  I despise Chickpeas.



dgbg100106 said:


> Oh what a great idea, and thanks for the tip!



Fran is all about finding the deals!



dgbg100106 said:


> We really liked these.



So it appears that most of my readers really like the hummus fries and I am an anomaly.  I'm OK with that.



dgbg100106 said:


> Very nice, that looks like a lot of lobster meat!



It was!  I really wanted to come back for one when I wasn't as full but sadly it never happened. 



dgbg100106 said:


> What is under the brisket? and on top? Looks different than most of the Brisket we eat...



No clue, but from my memory of the menu, it was on Texas Toast and topped with Pimento Cheese.



dgbg100106 said:


> Your concert trip was a whirlwind... WOW.  Glad you had fun and enjoyed.



It was a fun weekend and I'm glad it only happens once a year because it's a lot of work.  I pity the folks who use their only vacation time for this as they have no rest when they get home.  Next year it is in Houston, nearby your home!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Wow I had no idea the sheer work that is involved from the band members on these events. Plus I bet you gphave not mentiined a fraction of the other reherhals and prep like hotel bookings etc. 

The hyatt Hotel looks lovely even has a lounge area. Nice view also and sounds like a good location for the mexican and coffee place.

I was warmed to see the uturn in progressive attitude towards you this time around. 

I was exhausted reading this! Great shopping bonus at the end. Love the bag.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Even though it probably went by quickly, I do love a little getaway to Palm Springs. I'm glad that's why you haven't been updating. I was started to get concerned.


----------



## afwdwfan

Thanks for the update from your concert!  Looks like you really have been busy with a nice little whirlwind trip thrown into the mix!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Having worked at a Mexican restaurant, all I can see here is that they didn't wipe the plate edges!



Funny. I didn't even notice that. This place has been there like 50 years or more. Evidently plate edges don't matter any more.



pkondz said:


> Had to look that one up.
> We just called them chicken ench's.
> 
> Philistines! That's us!



Well they have a different sauce. It's a green chili as opposed to the regular red sauce on normal enchiladas. In fact it's probably the kind of enchiladas that I make with our leftover turkey all the time, but my recipe called it rancheras.



pkondz said:


> PSHS? I get the HS part, but???



Palm Springs High School.  I thought the fact we were in the city was obvious, but I guess not.  



pkondz said:


> bet! Long!



Normally our rehearsals only go for two hours on Tuesday nights and we get a 15 minute break. We did get a break in the 3 hours, but it was still tiring keeping attention that focused for so long. The music was really challenging.



pkondz said:


> Nah. You're just getting smarter with your sleep allocation.



I like that excuse!



pkondz said:


> That's a long time to be standing. Tiring!



And for me playing Soprano is much more vigorous that playing Alto.



pkondz said:


> Anyone I might know?



Scott Turner Schofield, I doubt you've seen any of his work. I hadn't either.



pkondz said:


> That's great!



I still wonder if it was other people from the band, or just passers-by.



pkondz said:


> Saw that on FB. Interesting. If a little frightening.



Looking back into the gallery, you could see they had several more of these gumball thingys.



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... pastrami on rye, please.



I had corned beef on rye. Grilled with cheese and Sauerkraut,  aka Reuben.



pkondz said:


> But then again, maybe you'd convert them! Or hit on them! Ohmagosh!!



Pul-lease, we're talking about choir folks, most of them are musical theater geeks. They didn't need any converting!



pkondz said:


> Now that's really nice.



It was very sweet.



pkondz said:


> Details on the honours band? Made up of...???



When registering for the conference,  folks were given a choice, concert band or "Honors Jazz band", until about three months ago they hardly had anyone wanting to be in the jazz band. I think people were intimidated by the fact that they had auditions. There never have been auditions to play in the massed concert band.  I'm not very accomplished at improvisation and the saxes who were in that band blew me away. Also the bands were mutually exclusive the jazz band rehearsed at the same time as the two concert bands, so people had to choose.



pkondz said:


> Funny how the body works.
> "I'm so stuffed, I won't eat for a week!" <two hours later> "I'm starving!"



Actually, they served us dinner around 4:30-5PM, when I was starving for the pizza it was like 11:30PM so more like 7 hours.



pkondz said:


> Only you Alison!



Technically I gave Fran the choice as to where we went that night....



pkondz said:


> And? Still happy with it?



I haven't even taken it out of the cellophane. The picture was of the demo model in the store.  Next trip is end of February.



IowaTater said:


> So glad the concert went well for you guys.  Don't worry.  I won't fault you for life getting in the way as long as you don't fault me for not starting my TR yet   lol





You have A LOT more going on IRL than I do. Mine is annoying, but not pressing.



********** said:


> That sounds like a really fun weekend. Would love to see your band play sometime - though I think the likelihood of that is unfortunately pretty low.



Considering that we play about 4-5 concerts per year, it is somewhat unlikely.  However quite a few people reading my TRs have been able to work out coming to a performance, so it's not an impossibility.



rentayenta said:


> Fun reading about your trip to Palm Springs. I want to know what happened with that guy in the bar. You know I love details.



Well I didn't think it was something I should really share but it was humorous, and also shows what pigs some men can be.  I need to give some background though. Let me also preface this response with the fact that I had use thesaurus.com to change a word or two to make it more DIS friendly.

When we came back to our room to change after the concert, I poured myself a glass of wine, so I started before we got to the bar. Leonard and his friend got us an outside table. I had my first drink, my standard Martini and the bartender mixed it a big one, like two shots of vodka at least. Leonard and his friend are smokers, and just before I went up to the bar to get another drink a random gal came up to the table and asked if she could bum a cigarette.

So I'm standing at the bar waiting to get the attention of the bartender. It's your typical bar where the music is blaring so you must shout to be heard. Keep in mind I'm one who likes to avoid conflict
But get a couple drinks in me and I'm usually a happy girl, sometimes. While I'm waiting, I feel someone pinch my butt. I whirled around to see a guy standing there, obviously the perp. Without missing a beat I screamed, "What the 'go-all-the-way' (thanks thesaurus.com) do you think you're doing?" I gave him a look similar to the one I'm displaying on the FB photo I recently updated.

I don't even know if he answered, but I went to the far end of the bar and got my drink. Then I went back out to the patio. Smoke moocher girl was still there talking to Leonard and his friend. I don't remember exactly what I said, but something to the effect of "Some 'donkey-pit' in there pinched my 'donkey' while I was waiting at the bar!"

"Shall I go kill him?" Fran asked.

"I think I expressed my displeasure, but thanks." I said. We sort of talked/joked about it for a bit, and then let it drop.

Then about five minutes later, a guy comes out of the bar, walks up to smoke mooching girl and says, "Hey babe, how ya doin'?" I turn to look at them and it's 'donkey' pinching guy!!!!   I give him an incredulous look.

He's all, "OH My god!  I'm so sorry, I was only messing around." And then he tried to hug everyone and make it better,  which really didn't.

She looks at him and say, "Did you 'go-all-the-way'-ing pinch her 'donkey'?"

I don't remember the rest, and this was even kind of a paraphrase, but that was the gist of the thing. Fran kept giving him the evil eye and things became sort of uncomfortable fast. They left pretty soon after that. It was funny in a dark comedy sort of way.

The thing is when I grew up sexual harassment was a given when going out on a Saturday night, so it didn't bother me as much as a young girl today might. However in rewriting this it just makes me realize how messed up things were when we were young. Stuff worse than this happened on a regular basis. I'm just glad that I have become empowered enough to react with outrage and confront the guy instead of just slink away and hope I wasn't noticed.



rentayenta said:


> Your Hyatt looked nice. Glad you had a great yet tiring trip.



It was a nice place to stay, but without our special rate, I'm pretty sure it would be more than we like to pay for hotels. DVC has spoiled us!


----------



## Steppesister

HI Alison, it's been a super full week at work, and an out-of-town Dr. appt, so am also behind. Hopefully, I can catch up more this morning and over the weekend. OY! I LOVE PS; I grew up right over that mountain on the other side in Hemet. We'd go to PS for fun and quick getaways all the time. That schedule sounded grueling! WOW. But the performances looked very well-received; I'd have loved to have gotten to see them. Maybe when I come down to SoCal I can make it coincide with a rehearsal or performance!


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> So I'm standing at the bar waiting to get the attention of the bartender. It's your typical bar where the music is blaring so you must shout to be heard. Keep in mind I'm one who likes to avoid conflict
> But get a couple drinks in me and I'm usually a happy girl, sometimes. While I'm waiting, I feel someone pinch my butt. I whirled around to see a guy standing there, obviously the perp. Without missing a beat I screamed, "What the 'go-all-the-way' (thanks thesaurus.com) do you think you're doing?" I gave him a look similar to the one I'm displaying on the FB photo I recently updated.
> 
> I don't even know if he answered, but I went to the far end of the bar and got my drink. Then I went back out to the patio. Smoke moocher girl was still there talking to Leonard and his friend. I don't remember exactly what I said, but something to the effect of "Some 'donkey-pit' in there pinched my 'donkey' while I was waiting at the bar!"
> 
> "Shall I go kill him?" Fran asked.
> 
> "I think I expressed my displeasure, but thanks." I said. We sort of talked/joked about it for a bit, and then let it drop.
> 
> Then about five minutes later, a guy comes out of the bar, walks up to smoke mooching girl and says, "Hey babe, how ya doin'?" I turn to look at them and it's 'donkey' pinching guy!!!!  I give him an incredulous look.
> 
> He's all, "OH My god! I'm so sorry, I was only messing around." And then he tried to hug everyone and make it better, which really didn't.
> 
> She looks at him and say, "Did you 'go-all-the-way'-ing pinch her 'donkey'?"
> 
> I don't remember the rest, and this was even kind of a paraphrase, but that was the gist of the thing. Fran kept giving him the evil eye and things became sort of uncomfortable fast. They left pretty soon after that. It was funny in a dark comedy sort of way.
> 
> The thing is when I grew up sexual harassment was a given when going out on a Saturday night, so it didn't bother me as much as a young girl today might. However in rewriting this it just makes me realize how messed up things were when we were young. Stuff worse than this happened on a regular basis. I'm just glad that I have become empowered enough to react with outrage and confront the guy instead of just slink away and hope I wasn't noticed.



What a crappy thing to have happen to you but I have to admit I love your re-telling of it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my about the pinching story.  Too much.  Fran's response of, 'you want me to go kill him' was perfect!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Funny. I didn't even notice that. This place has been there like 50 years or more. Evidently plate edges don't matter any more.



Evidently.
I will forgive that if the food is excellent.



franandaj said:


> Well they have a different sauce. It's a green chili as opposed to the regular red sauce on normal enchiladas.



Yup. I remember the green ench sauce.



franandaj said:


> Palm Springs High School. I thought the fact we were in the city was obvious, but I guess not.



D'oh! Of course it is. As it's obvious that I'm an idiot.



franandaj said:


> Scott Turner Schofield, I doubt you've seen any of his work. I hadn't either.



Nope. But I'm not a daytime soap fan.



franandaj said:


> I had corned beef on rye. Grilled with cheese and Sauerkraut, aka Reuben.



Ugh. I wrote pastrami, but I _meant_ corned beef.
But while I don't mind... maybe even like a bit... sauerkraut, I don't like it in my sandwich.



franandaj said:


> Pul-lease, we're talking about choir folks, most of them are musical theater geeks. They didn't need any converting!



 Okay.



franandaj said:


> When registering for the conference, folks were given a choice, concert band or "Honors Jazz band", until about three months ago they hardly had anyone wanting to be in the jazz band. I think people were intimidated by the fact that they had auditions. There never have been auditions to play in the massed concert band. I'm not very accomplished at improvisation and the saxes who were in that band blew me away. Also the bands were mutually exclusive the jazz band rehearsed at the same time as the two concert bands, so people had to choose.



Interesting.
Kay had to audition for her honour band roles too.



franandaj said:


> Actually, they served us dinner around 4:30-5PM, when I was starving for the pizza it was like 11:30PM so more like 7 hours.



Gotcha.


----------



## dgbg100106

Fran's response and David's are the exact same.
I will kill....


----------



## pepperandchips

Oh my gosh I am TOTALLY adding "donkey pit" to my vernacular of disses...  I can't believe he had the "go all the way"ing audacity to do such a thing!!!


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> After I watched your performance in mid October at the First Congregational Church of Los Angeles and had your trip, you had another performance at Palm Springs. Talk about a busy schedule. Sounds like you had interesting weekend.



That's the life of a musician, always busy.



pkondz said:


> I wonder... If I ever do a longer stay, will I split? Or not.
> Probably not. I like to settle.



It was kind of nice this last trip, settling in for the entire time.



pkondz said:


> I have a suggestion for something to put in your owner's locker...



Nah, I'm not a fan of duct tape.



pkondz said:


> When you're not singing?



I. do. NOT. sing.



pkondz said:


> You can do that?
> How successful are you?



Well, I usually note the length of the line and watch the folks doing the search. Slow moving lines usually mean a more diligent search agent.  It doesn't always work.



pkondz said:


> I don't think she'd appreciate.... wait.... it wasn't Fran was it?!?!?



No. It was a random chick.  Here is the original.





And the modified







pkondz said:


> I want royalties.



I'll even give you 50%!  



pkondz said:


> I'm from the middle of nowhere so it's pretty standard.



So have you always lived in Manitoba?



pkondz said:


> Crap. Hate it when that happens.
> That's why I never let the DIS
> hold onto anything anymore.



I try not to, but with how many replies I have to do with my phone now, I can't help it.


pkondz said:


> All done!
> Well, I _was_ until you posted your Alaska update.





pkondz said:


> That's when? 50 or so?



Oh lord no!  If it gets in the low 60s for the highs, I'm definitely wearing full length pants!



pkondz said:


> It's doing that here right now.
> And for all that I wish it wasn't so I could
> get out on my bike again,
> I'm not complaining because usually
> this time of year it'd be snow.



Can't even imagine snow.  We had some back in 1988 and i let my cats out in the front yard and took pictures!



Pinkocto said:


> I think they're some kind of sweet pepper. They're mighty good in olives! I know you don't like olives though.



Another reason I'm afraid of them.



Pinkocto said:


> Sadly not, and now it's over. But I got to try everything I wanted to so all is good.



Well, I'm glad you got to try what you wanted.  Too bad you didn't get the glass.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow I had no idea the sheer work that is involved from the band members on these events. Plus I bet you gphave not mentiined a fraction of the other reherhals and prep like hotel bookings etc.



You would not even believe the amount of work that goes into these events.  It consumes your life for a two years.  We have been there done that.  Never again.  While we enjoyed our time doing it, we have been shunned enough from our current band that we do not wish to put in that kind of effort again.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The hyatt Hotel looks lovely even has a lounge area. Nice view also and sounds like a good location for the mexican and coffee place.



It was actually a great location, we have stayed in Palm Springs on many occasions and this was the most convenient location for walking, but I doubt we would do it again.  There was a $25 per night parking fee for valet as they had no self parking at all.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I was warmed to see the uturn in progressive attitude towards you this time around.



Yes, that was a welcome change in attitude.  The funny thing is that while the folks who organized it this time were involved last time, I was the only one who realized the change in attitude.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I was exhausted reading this! Great shopping bonus at the end. Love the bag.



I can't wait to use it, there are all sorts of little pockets for pens, notepads, my computer, and all sorts of stuff including my additional carryon stuff.


----------



## dizneeat

*What a trip! Sounds pretty exhausting. I loved seeing all the photos (and some I remembered from Social Media). 
Great find on the suitcase ...... and Yeah for not leaving a Disney Store empty handed. *


----------



## franandaj

cruisehopeful said:


> Even though it probably went by quickly, I do love a little getaway to Palm Springs. I'm glad that's why you haven't been updating. I was started to get concerned.



And now I'm sort of caught up, so it's just getting to replies and finishing the pictures for the next update!



afwdwfan said:


> Thanks for the update from your concert!  Looks like you really have been busy with a nice little whirlwind trip thrown into the mix!



Yup, it's been definitely busy, and it probably won't let up. Maybe once it gets closer to Christmas.



Steppesister said:


> HI Alison, it's been a super full week at work, and an out-of-town Dr. appt, so am also behind. Hopefully, I can catch up more this morning and over the weekend. OY! I LOVE PS; I grew up right over that mountain on the other side in Hemet. We'd go to PS for fun and quick getaways all the time. That schedule sounded grueling! WOW. But the performances looked very well-received; I'd have loved to have gotten to see them. Maybe when I come down to SoCal I can make it coincide with a rehearsal or performance!



I know the feeling! While there usually isn't a lot of "work" for me, this past week or two has had its fair share. And again today I'll be doing manual labor all day.

We know our concert schedule well in advance so it is possible! 



IowaTater said:


> What a crappy thing to have happen to you but I have to admit I love your re-telling of it.



I wasn't going to include it, but Jenny pushed for it....so I figured at least I should make it humorous. The sad part is that as I wrote it I realized that in 2016 it really was harassment, but in the 80's stuff like that was part for the course and I even expected stuff like that to happen. I hope it doesn't go back to that way.



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my about the pinching story.  Too much.  Fran's response of, 'you want me to go kill him' was perfect!



She cracks me up with replies like that!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It was kind of nice this last trip, settling in for the entire time.



If I'm travelling from point to point, fine. But if I'm staying at one place, I want to unpack and settle.



franandaj said:


> Nah, I'm not a fan of duct tape.



Gaffer tape then.



franandaj said:


> I. do. NOT. sing.



 Did I strike a chord there?






franandaj said:


> Well, I usually note the length of the line and watch the folks doing the search. Slow moving lines usually mean a more diligent search agent. It doesn't always work.



I just pick the shortest line.



franandaj said:


>



Hey look! It's random chick!
And I didn't even notice the work above the sign.



franandaj said:


> I'll even give you 50%!



Sweet!



franandaj said:


> So have you always lived in Manitoba?



Pretty much. Except for a few short stints in Ontario when I was training. So... 18 months?



franandaj said:


> I try not to, but with how many replies I have to do with my phone now, I can't help it.



And it's such a _pain_ too.
I try to keep any comments as brief as possible.



franandaj said:


> Can't even imagine snow. We had some back in 1988 and i let my cats out in the front yard and took pictures!



 How did they react?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Evidently.
> I will forgive that if the food is excellent.



I think it is. There are other folks who disagree in town. But they have 3 restaurants and that was has been there since the 50s, so I'd say it's excellent.



pkondz said:


> D'oh! Of course it is. As it's obvious that I'm an idiot.







pkondz said:


> Nope. But I'm not a daytime soap fan.



Me neither.



pkondz said:


> Ugh. I wrote pastrami, but I _meant_ corned beef.
> But while I don't mind... maybe even like a bit... sauerkraut, I don't like it in my sandwich.



For me it gives that extra crunch, like lettuce or potato chips.



pkondz said:


> Interesting.
> Kay had to audition for her honour band roles too.



Hence the "honor" part of it.



dgbg100106 said:


> Fran's response and David's are the exact same.
> I will kill....







pepperandchips said:


> Oh my gosh I am TOTALLY adding "donkey pit" to my vernacular of disses...  I can't believe he had the "go all the way"ing audacity to do such a thing!!!



I'm glad I could help you out with a new word. I made that one up all by myself without the help of Thesaurus.com 

Unfortunately I think we're going to see more of that kind of behavior since it's "sanctioned".



dizneeat said:


> *What a trip! Sounds pretty exhausting. I loved seeing all the photos (and some I remembered from Social Media).
> Great find on the suitcase ...... and Yeah for not leaving a Disney Store empty handed. *



It was not my idea of a relaxing weekend. Fun? Yes. But it was go, go, go. Meals were about the only time other than sleep where our minds or bodies were not active.



pkondz said:


> Sweet!



You do realize 50% of zero is zero?



pkondz said:


> And it's such a _pain_ too.
> I try to keep any comments as brief as possible.



I'm getting back to where I can finally multi quote in my responses again.



pkondz said:


> How did they react?



Since they were not outdoor kitties anyways, they were reluctant to step in it and just sort of sniffed. They did not seem pleased though.


----------



## franandaj

So I’ve been trying to get all caught up here and I think I’ve finally come pretty close.  All that traveling over the last month really threw me for a curve.  We haven’t done much on getting moved out of the old house, and another thing which didn’t help was we had a tenant move out at the end of August.  He had been in there for over 5 years, so the place needed painting and new carpet.  

While we were in Orlando we finally got the painting taken care of.  After getting two bids from folks that we had never worked with before, we ended up going with our old tried and true contractor.  Once we got home from Palm Springs we had the new carpet installed. So this week Darcy and I started working on cleaning the place up. We’ve spent six hours so far, and still have to go back next week to wrap it up. Yesterday I cleaned all the windows. Have I told you I really despise cleaning second floor windows?

Our last part of cleaning any apartment is the kitchen. On a whim I decided to run the dishwasher and make sure that it worked. You never know about appliances in your tenant's apartments, especially when they have lived there for a long time. The first bad sign was when water started to come out the dishwasher overflow valve and spill into the sink. The second bad sign was when we started to smell some sort of “electrical burning”. We turned off the dishwasher and unplugged everything under the sink.  It turns out that it’s a mess under there, leaks from on top of the counter, leaks from the dishwasher. We had already decided to replace the stove in there, but now we’re looking for a dishwasher too.

Well, life goes on….and soon I’ll be showing another apartment but for now, let’s get back to the Trip Report!


While we were eating in the American Pavillion, I noticed that I had received a text from Liesa that she was in Epcot now and "where were we?"  I told her where we were headed and she wanted to get something in China. We were almost there so we stopped to say “hi”.  Sorry no pictures….

I headed off to Soarin’ while Fran stopped in some of the shops along the way.  We agreed to meet up at the fountain after I rode.  While waiting in line I got a text from her that she was at the pin store by the fountain.  I got the middle section, middle row, so I had feet, but the buildings weren’t leaning.  I have yet to see this for myself.  I didn’t want to wait longer just to have no feet.

After the ride, I met back up with Fran and we went over to the Festival Center.

















They were serving several things at this Cafe which sounded good to me, but we were never here when we were hungry enough.





We mulled around the Festival Store and made a few purchases. We tried to buy shirts at the Festival center but they were all sold out in the larger sizes, the festival was barely halfway through, did they not want to make money off of merchandising?  She did find some books and other items. While Fran paid for them I checked out this place.





I had read about this on the Disney Food Blog.





We got two cups of the drinking chocolate.





See how viscous it is!  Didn’t even stick to the sides of the cup.  In hindsight we should have shared a cup it was that rich!  I couldn’t finish much more than this of mine.









After we left the Festival Center, we took some pictures with a photopass photographer

















By this time we had enough of an appetite that we could hit up a few more booths from the Festival.  The first one was the Chew collective.









We got one of each food item and a glass of the Festival Cabernet.





Here is the Beef skewer, this was very tasty with a nice marinade to it.





The Zucchini Ravioli, this one was good, but the tomato sauce was little bland.





Peanut butter and white chocolate mousse. It was OK. PB was too viscous when placed next to the mousse.





Right next to the Chew Studio was Greenhouse Guru









I got the Heirloom Tomato Salad, it was quite yummy!





Fran really likes Gazpacho, she liked it well enough, but prefers her gazpacho without bread chunks.  She didn’t think the crab helped it’s flavor any either.





I also got a glass of wine, Chateau St. Michelle Riesling, it’s one of my favorites.





They also had these cute little vignettes set up around the festival.





We were starting to get full again, but we pressed on to the Chocolate studio.





I didn’t get a picture of the booth itself as I was too busy taking a picture of the recipe for the Chocolate Raspberry Tart.





I got a glass of Rosa Regale, one of my favorite Italian wines.  It’s a Brachetto d’Acqui.





Liquid Nitro Almond tart, it was good but not to die for IMHO





Chocolate Raspberry Tart, this was really good and very chocolatey.





Chocolate Truffle, we took this home to the room and it ended up melting, we never got to try it.





I was way too full at this time, but when we found a place to eat our treats, we were right in front of the Wine and Dine kiosk and I made a mental note that we definitely had to hit this one the next day.


To be continued….at a later date.


----------



## DnA2010

Rough luck about the dishwasher - good thing you discovered it though. 

Another nice set of booths- the chocolate treats look especially yummy!!

You both look so happy in the photopass pics


----------



## dgbg100106

So sorry to hear about the apartment, I am sure it was nice to have someone there for 5 years, but I think things get overlooked a lot when you dont get in there very often.  Sounds like everything is coming along nicely with it.

There were several things I could have tried from those booths, and I really thought that the nitro with the caramel sauce would have been a good one, but it sounds like it did not live up to the description.
I think it is a party foul, that you never got to taste the truffle, how dare it melt on you, it knew you were coming for it.


----------



## skier_pete

I love reading your TRs - but it always extra fun reading a TR that was occurring at the same time as our own trip, because you get to thinking about what you were doing when someone was doing something, and also when we were doing some of the same things.  Like those cups of chocolate - totally agree they were so good, but almost TOO rich.  And how we ALSO took a picture of that chocolate Rasberry Torte recipe. Or how Ulana likes the Chateau St. Michelle Reisling a lot also. 

We didn't try the heirloom tomato salad, but stood at a table with someone that had it, and they really liked it. Agree with you on the beef skewer and ravioli as well. 

Love the picture with Remy. I am such a huge fan of that movie.


----------



## Malia78

Things we ate in common...I am not a huge fan of chocolate but I really wanted to try the drinking chocolate once. Agree that is was super rich...I was done after two little sips but didn't want to waste it so choked the whole cup down. On the other hand, I really liked the peanut butter and chocolate mousse. I agree with Fran on the gazpacho--the crab meat didn't really add anything to it.

The liquid nitro truffle turned out well for me this trip--I think that dish can tend to be inconsistent. My parents plate didn't look as nice as mine.

Overall though, I just didn't get around to sampling all the things I wanted too, including a few that you have already mentioned. Will do better next time.


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you for the bat signal! 

Ugh on the apartment appliance woes. 

I had no idea there was a F&W store. LOL! Is it new? 

That drinking chocolate looks TDF!  

Cute cute cute Remy pic! 

I like Gazpacho too. I have never heard of it with crab. Odd.


----------



## Pinkocto

I never got back for that drinking chocolate, hopefully it will be back next year.  It always makes me sad to see pictures of the festival building because they used to have some very cool attractions in there. 

The nitro truffle was not done half as well as last year.  Last year they were dipping them in the nitro just before giving them to guests, so the chocolate was cold and harder on the outside and very smooth on the inside.  This year it was just a thick mousse with toppings. 

Love the picture with Remy!


How bizarre your tenant had not told you about the dishwasher.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Rough luck about the dishwasher - good thing you discovered it though.



Yeah, it's much easier to replace before the tenant moves in! Plus all big sales are going on right now in the US. 



DnA2010 said:


> Another nice set of booths- the chocolate treats look especially yummy!!



These booths were definitely among my favorites!  But then I had a lot of favorites.



DnA2010 said:


> You both look so happy in the photopass pics



And she tells me all the time she doesn't want to go on these trips!



dgbg100106 said:


> So sorry to hear about the apartment, I am sure it was nice to have someone there for 5 years, but I think things get overlooked a lot when you dont get in there very often. Sounds like everything is coming along nicely with it.



We checked out the place several times while he was there. He reported maintenance issues regularly, but I suppose that as he realized he didn't have the money to stay any longer, he probably stopped worrying about what worked or not. Oh well, we ask for bigger security deposits now.



dgbg100106 said:


> There were several things I could have tried from those booths, and I really thought that the nitro with the caramel sauce would have been a good one, but it sounds like it did not live up to the description.
> I think it is a party foul, that you never got to taste the truffle, how dare it melt on you, it knew you were coming for it.



Pam seems to think that they changed it from this year to last, and not for the better. There was just too much food and we didn't have enough stomach to eat it all, which you will see is a recurring problem.



********** said:


> I love reading your TRs - but it always extra fun reading a TR that was occurring at the same time as our own trip, because you get to thinking about what you were doing when someone was doing something, and also when we were doing some of the same things.



I especially like reading TRS when  I'm somewhere at the same place. Cruises ate especially fun because someone can be on the exact same cruise and have a completely different experience.  I think I have a ways before I can even "compare notes" on your TR. The best I can do is think where I was preparing for now.



********** said:


> Like those cups of chocolate - totally agree they were so good, but almost TOO rich. And how we ALSO took a picture of that chocolate Rasberry Torte recipe. Or how Ulana likes the Chateau St. Michelle Reisling a lot also.



I would try that drinking chocolate again, and would love it over some peppermint ice cream!



********** said:


> We didn't try the heirloom tomato salad, but stood at a table with someone that had it, and they really liked it. Agree with you on the beef skewer and ravioli



I love a good tomato salad. I can't wait to be caught up on the old house and start growing tomatoes again. I just need to keep the critters out!



********** said:


> Love the picture with Remy. I am such a huge fan of that movie.



I know. It makes me feel bad when we had a rat problem in one of our buildings. I know they are vile creatures, but I can't help but think of him!


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> Things we ate in common...I am not a huge fan of chocolate but I really wanted to try the drinking chocolate once. Agree that is was super rich...I was done after two little sips but didn't want to waste it so choked the whole cup down. On the other hand, I really liked the peanut butter and chocolate mousse. I agree with Fran on the gazpacho--the crab meat didn't really add anything to it.



Its fun to hear different people's tastes on the various items. That's one of the great things about F&W so many things there's bound to be something for everyone.



Malia78 said:


> The liquid nitro truffle turned out well for me this trip--I think that dish can tend to be inconsistent. My parents plate didn't look as nice as mine.



I think that's totally it.



Malia78 said:


> Overall though, I just didn't get around to sampling all the things I wanted too, including a few that you have already mentioned. Will do better next time.



Its really tough. So many good things so little stomach room!



rentayenta said:


> Thank you for the bat signal!
> 
> Ugh on the apartment appliance woes.



Just another day on the job. The hardest part is waiting it out. All the affordable ones have a two week delivery time.



rentayenta said:


> I had no idea there was a F&W store. LOL! Is it new?



There are probably 4-5 different F&W stores, but the biggest one is in the Festival Center, that's also where they do demos and stuff.



rentayenta said:


> That drinking chocolate looks TDF!



It was so good, but so rich. I should have just taken my time even if I ended up needing to dig it out with a spoon!



rentayenta said:


> Cute cute cute Remy pic!



Thanks, that might be a cool profile pic!



rentayenta said:


> I like Gazpacho too. I have never heard of it with crab. Odd.



Me neither. I like the one we make at home with salsa, V8, cucumber and some seasonings.



Pinkocto said:


> I never got back for that drinking chocolate, hopefully it will be back next year. It always makes me sad to see pictures of the festival building because they used to have some very cool attractions in there.



Is that where the Wonders of Life was? Body Wars made me so nauseous. 



Pinkocto said:


> The nitro truffle was not done half as well as last year. Last year they were dipping them in the nitro just before giving them to guests, so the chocolate was cold and harder on the outside and very smooth on the inside. This year it was just a thick mousse with toppings.



The one least year sounds better.



Pinkocto said:


> Love the picture with Remy!



Thanks!



Pinkocto said:


> How bizarre your tenant had not told you about the dishwasher.



Well he was a single guy, and you know how they say on all the cop shows that you can learn a lot about someone from their trash? Not that I was digging through it, but when we lived there and I would go to take my trash out I would find pizza boxes and empty cases from beer in the trash. I'd always move the empty beer cases into Recycling as well as other things improperly placed.   what I'm getting at is that I don't think he used the dishwasher much. He was rarely home and seemed to live off take out.


----------



## franandaj

I just want to wish all my American friends out there a Happy Thanksgiving!  All my International friends can enjoy it too, all you need to do is cook a turkey and embrace overeating!




​


----------



## franandaj

Back to the Food & Wine Festival....

While I was riding Soarin’ Fran had sprung for several copies of the Remy map.





Since we were so full and couldn't eat another bite, we played the Remy game until it was time for our next DISmeet.  First we looked all around Canada.





The rules said you did not have to enter any store or other location to find him, but we had not been inside the Canada store for a while.  I always thought that @Leshaface was kidding when she talked about Beaver Butt Lip Balm and then I found all those products!









Finally we found Remy on top of the Canada Kiosk.









We headed over the other side of World Showcase and looked for him in Mexico, but we couldn’t locate him.  I think it was this point when Fran decided she didn’t care how we got all the Remys and she started to Google him on her phone. It didn’t help so we temporarily gave up and went on to Norway.  He was pretty easy to find there.









Next we moved on to China, we walked all over the outside of the pavilion before we ended up coming back to the kiosk, where we found him on the side of the kiosk.





It was getting close to the time for our meet up, so we headed back to Mexico.  We bumped into Liesa and told her we were trying to find Remy.  I think she was one who heard he was near the kiosk and once we headed that direction we spotted him instantly.









Then we grabbed a photopass photographer outside the Mexico pavilion.













Liesa @Steppesister had put together a meet at LA Cava. I wasn’t sure who all was going to be there and it turned out that @GoofyFan1515 and @Poolrat were the other folks who would be in attendance.

When we stepped up to the podium they told us that it would be 45 minutes wait.  But just then I saw a party of two leaving, and not even a minute later another party of two left. I remarked to the waitress that there had to be some sort of table for us and she told me that those two parties were at separate tables.  We could stand at the table that we could see from the entrance of the bar, and we pondered that option.

Fran and I visited the facilities, Liesa took over.  She demanded to take a look inside the place. Yes those parties were at separate tables, but the tables were next to each other! Hello! Slide them together!  So we had a table for five and as Fran and I returned Pat and Marv were there as well.

Fran and I got classic margaritas and a Tequila flight









These were some of the other drinks folks at the table ordered, I’m not sure what any of them were.













Plus we ordered the chips with a trio of Queso, guacamole and salsa for the table.





As I said, I don't remember what everyone else got, but I know Liesa was well into her alphabet game. I won’t spill any beans.





Earlier in the day, we had talked about the possibility of stopping at the Canada booth on the way back to the room, but we were full from the chips and dips, so we decided against it.  When we got back to the room we called about our Brita pitcher from Amazon and they brought it to the room via Bell Services.  Soon we would have good tasting water to drink! Back at the room we put on the circus (aka presidential debate) and yelled at the TV!  It's funny what Tequila does to you!  

Deciding that we needed to soak up that alcohol, I made us some bologna sandwiches. Fran is a purist, simple bologna and mayo.





Mine I like with a slice of cheese, mustard and potato chips in addition to the purist ingredients.





I had another bath in the soaker tub before calling it a night.  

Next up:  I go on some rides, and more kiosks!  What else, it IS Food & Wine!


----------



## orangecats2

I don't drink Tequilla, what would I drink? 
 I eat my bologna with only ketchup on a bun.


----------



## irene_dsc

I don't remember hearing about looking for Remy before. How cute!

Yay, Liesa, for getting your table set!  Looks like you had fun!

Drinking chocolate sounds intense. In a yummy sort of way.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> It was getting close to the time for our meet up, so we headed back to Mexico. We bumped into Liesa and told her we were trying to find Remy. I think she was one who heard he was near the kiosk and once we headed that direction we spotted him instantly.



I wasn't even playing it and I saw him right away. I saw a couple around WS and didn't know what they were. Glad I could help, cuz we had "stuff" to do. 



franandaj said:


> Liesa took over.



Yes, I did. Ms. Bossy to the rescue. LOL!





I could have gone swimming in the queso and been very happy! 




franandaj said:


> She demanded to take a look inside the place.



Excuse me! Paying customers waiting! SOLUTIONS, People, Solutions!



franandaj said:


> but I know Liesa was well into her alphabet game. I won’t spill any beans.



Well, that's certainly the understatement of the century! I should probably just hit this update next... because.



franandaj said:


> It's funny what Tequila does to you!



OH, yes. I should definitely do this update next, because the funny stuff one does factor of about a billion when you see what we did afterwards. OY!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Is that where the Wonders of Life was? Body Wars made me so nauseous.



Yep, that's what it was called.  Loved Body Wars!





franandaj said:


> Well he was a single guy, and you know how they say on all the cop shows that you can learn a lot about someone from their trash? Not that I was digging through it, but when we lived there and I would go to take my trash out I would find pizza boxes and empty cases from beer in the trash. I'd always move the empty beer cases into Recycling as well as other things improperly placed.   what I'm getting at is that I don't think he used the dishwasher much. He was rarely home and seemed to live off take out.



It warms my heart that you helped him recycle


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I just want to wish all my American friends out there a Happy Thanksgiving!  All my International friends can enjoy it too, all you need to do is cook a turkey and embrace overeating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Fun update. I'm trying to figure out how to stay at WDW with the boys, I think I need to buy a trailer and stay at FW.... 

Great DiSmeet!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

The same room???  WOW!  Talk about deja vu.  The view looks familiar.  
Shame about the tub.


OMG!  You and @**********  were enjoying F&W together??  I so wish I could have joined you all.  It looks like fun.

Seems like you had a few DisMeets.  
The food looks delicious.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Happy Thanksgiving! 

Oh my that Remy game looks fun. I must try that. Is Remy an actusl statue or like Pokemon virtual on a mobile phone image?

How nice to meet up with friends but why at dinner do the guests need to work out the tabke arrangements! The staff should have done this automatically! Roll eyes.

Lovely photo of you all. 

I have never had bologna. As a meat lover should I? We don't have it here unless it is named something else. I must try this. Looks good.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> Fun update. I'm trying to figure out how to stay at WDW with the boys, I think I need to buy a trailer and stay at FW....
> 
> Great DiSmeet!!!



That would be so cool re trailer! Have you seen the Disney dog kennels? Like a hotel!


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> Liesa took over. She demanded to take a look inside the place. Yes those parties were at separate tables, but the tables were next to each other! Hello! Slide them together!


I'm glad Liesa was there to do their job for them. Good grief. I guess the positive part is that she insisted on having a look around and it worked out. It just sounds so inefficient that they couldn't figure that out without outside help. 


franandaj said:


> Back at the room we put on the circus (aka presidential debate) and yelled at the TV!


 I don't think I can ever look at Trump without thinking about when he said, "I'm not a puppet. You're a puppet." He's like a 6 year old saying, "I know you are but what am I?"

The prices seem a lot less for the food at WDW compared to the Festival of the Holidays at DCA. I wonder if it has to to with how much the state has to pay employees and the sick leave, etc.

Okay, off topic question..... Have you ever dined at Houston's in Irvine? I recently ate at Houston's in New Orleans and I loved it. I looked to see if there were any in Southern California and found one in Irvine. The reviews are very mixed, though for the Irvine location.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That would be so cool re trailer! Have you seen the Disney dog kennels? Like a hotel!



I looked into the Disney kennels but I think they require shots the boys don't have and it seemed like a big nuisance. I need to look again.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> I looked into the Disney kennels but I think they require shots the boys don't have and it seemed like a big nuisance. I need to look again.



I thought this too once re Texas but it turned out to be a blessing! The dogs should hsve been protected by those shots anyways! Good luck.


----------



## Malia78

franandaj said:


> The rules said you did not have to enter any store or other location to find him,



Those rules go out the window in the midst of a hurricane.  I had fun with the Remy hunt last year so was ready to tackle it again this year. Well with Matthew threatening, Remy did the smart thing and hid inside the pavilions. Of course no one tells you this and in the days post-Matthew, it was never very clear if Remy was inside or outside. I finally broke down and had to cheat on the last two--I just couldn't spot him in the Morocco or Mexican pavilions.

Looks like a fun meet-up! I am impressed with your progress on the food booths thus far.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Pat and I really enjoyed finally meeting you two after seeing you on the DIS for so many years!  Great time and lots of laughs together at La Cava.  I guess we'll see how much of the fun Liesa shares in her update.  



orangecats2 said:


> I don't drink Tequilla, what would I drink?
> I eat my bologna with only ketchup on a bun.


 Try the Horchata Marg. ....it's my go to there.  



Steppesister said:


> I could have gone swimming in the queso and been very happy!


 That was good stuff.  Appreciate Fran and Alison treating us! The guacamole was yummy!


----------



## Steppesister

My version is coming up later today!


----------



## Steppesister

cruisehopeful said:


> I'm glad Liesa was there to do their job for them. Good grief. I guess the positive part is that she insisted on having a look around and it worked out. It just sounds so inefficient that they couldn't figure that out without outside help.



It was such a no-brainer. I dunno, I guess when margs are the enticement, problem solving becomes easier. 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I guess we'll see how much of the fun Liesa shares in her update.



Yes, and you shall. Hopefully, tonight.


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> I don't drink Tequilla, what would I drink?
> I eat my bologna with only ketchup on a bun.



Well I guess they offer wine and beer, but there aren't any other spirits besides Tequila.  You could have a Coke.  

Do you fry your bologna so that it makes a little bowl and then you pour the ketchup in the middle?



irene_dsc said:


> I don't remember hearing about looking for Remy before. How cute!



I vaguely remember @dolphingirl47 talking about it, but Fran always finds things ike that.



irene_dsc said:


> Yay, Liesa, for getting your table set! Looks like you had fun!



I tend to be too meek and polite about asking for things like that, but Liesa was totally on top of it!



irene_dsc said:


> Drinking chocolate sounds intense. In a yummy sort of way.



It was.  I would have some again if I encountered it!



Steppesister said:


> I wasn't even playing it and I saw him right away. I saw a couple around WS and didn't know what they were. Glad I could help, cuz we had "stuff" to do.



Yeah, it was kind of a thing for "give kids something to do while their parents drink."  However many of the kids playing were adults!



Steppesister said:


> Yes, I did. Ms. Bossy to the rescue. LOL!







Steppesister said:


> I could have gone swimming in the queso and been very happy!



I was glad that I asked about the portion sizes.  I would have got the queso alone if it had been a bigger portion, but since they said it was the same size with the trio, I figured why not get all three for only a couple dollars more?



Steppesister said:


> Excuse me! Paying customers waiting! SOLUTIONS, People, Solutions!



Exactly!



Steppesister said:


> Well, that's certainly the understatement of the century! I should probably just hit this update next... because.



Unlike you, I don't remember a lot of the "stories".  I remember we laughed the entire time and had great fun, but if I were asked to talk about anything that we discussed other than the "legality" of your drink, I have no clue.  There were the few "where are you from?", "when are you going back?", "how was V&A's?" questions, but I know there was lots more where we laughed a lot!



Steppesister said:


> OH, yes. I should definitely do this update next, because the funny stuff one does factor of about a billion when you see what we did afterwards. OY!



OK,  so it's "tonight", oh wait your "tonight" goes much later than mine has lately.  I hope you're going to talk about what happened afterwards in addition to your take on this night!



Pinkocto said:


> Yep, that's what it was called. Loved Body Wars!



It actually made me nauseous.  



Pinkocto said:


> It warms my heart that you helped him recycle



That's funny!  If you knew what Fran does, it drives me crazy!  She picks up dirty stuff everywhere.  Who knows where those cans and bottles have been!



Pinkocto said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!



Thank you!  I hope yours was happy as well!  Did you visit your family?



Pinkocto said:


> Fun update. I'm trying to figure out how to stay at WDW with the boys, I think I need to buy a trailer and stay at FW....
> 
> Great DiSmeet!!!



You could get a RoadTrek or something similar.  Do they allow pets at FW?



PrincessInOz said:


> The same room??? WOW! Talk about deja vu. The view looks familiar.
> Shame about the tub.



I know I couldn't believe it!  No one was in your room as it was still under rennovation.



PrincessInOz said:


> OMG! You and @********** were enjoying F&W together?? I so wish I could have joined you all. It looks like fun.



That definitely would have been fun since you pretty much "introduced" us.



PrincessInOz said:


> Seems like you had a few DisMeets.
> The food looks delicious.



And many more to come!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think it is. There are other folks who disagree in town. But they have 3 restaurants and that was has been there since the 50s, so I'd say it's excellent.



I don't care what the presentation is like. Good food is good food.
When we were in Minneapolis once, we went to a dive called The Wienery. Dirty counter, mis-matched chairs... and the best hot dog I have ever eaten.



franandaj said:


> For me it gives that extra crunch, like lettuce or potato chips.



Interesting. A couple days ago I had pulled BBQ chicken on a bun with coleslaw. First time. And.... yummy!



franandaj said:


> Hence the "honor" part of it.



Funny. I never thought of it that way. Huh.



franandaj said:


> All that traveling over the last month really threw me for a curve.



This sounds suspiciously like a first world problem, no? 



franandaj said:


> and another thing which didn’t help was we had a tenant move out at the end of August. He had been in there for over 5 years, so the place needed painting and new carpet.



Unexpected?



franandaj said:


> Yesterday I cleaned all the windows. Have I told you I really despise cleaning second floor windows?



How? Ladder or hose from below?



franandaj said:


> The first bad sign was when water started to come out the dishwasher overflow valve and spill into the sink.



That would be the number one sign of a bad problem, I'd think.



franandaj said:


> The second bad sign was when we started to smell some sort of “electrical burning”.



I stand corrected.



franandaj said:


> While we were eating in the American Pavillion, I noticed that I had received a text from Liesa that she was in Epcot now and "where were we?"



Nice!



franandaj said:


> We were almost there so we stopped to say “hi”. Sorry no pictures….



That means it was a good meet. Too busy enjoying each other's company?



franandaj said:


> I got the middle section, middle row, so I had feet, but the buildings weren’t leaning.



Lucky. Wish I'd been as fortunate.



franandaj said:


> I have yet to see this for myself.



You don't want to.



franandaj said:


> After the ride, I met back up with Fran and we went over to the Festival Center.



And.... I totally missed this entire area. Did I miss much?



franandaj said:


> the festival was barely halfway through, did they not want to make money off of merchandising?



Oh, no. Disney is only interested in making people happy. Money has nothing to do with it.







ahem.



franandaj said:


> I had read about this on the Disney Food Blog.



I hadn't! Totally missed that.



franandaj said:


> See how viscous it is! Didn’t even stick to the sides of the cup.



Whoa.... Must've just _slid_ down the throat.



franandaj said:


> In hindsight we should have shared a cup it was that rich! I couldn’t finish much more than this of mine.



I'm not surprised. It _sounded_ rich!



franandaj said:


>



Aww... Look at those smiles!



franandaj said:


>



A Remy shot! And a really good one, too.



franandaj said:


> Here is the Beef skewer, this was very tasty with a nice marinade to it.



Looks good. Missed that one.



franandaj said:


> Peanut butter and white chocolate mousse. It was OK. PB was too viscous when placed next to the mousse.



Too bad. It _sounded_ good.



franandaj said:


> Right next to the Chew Studio was Greenhouse Guru



Missed that one too.
Probably couldn't see it through the crowd.



franandaj said:


> I also got a glass of wine, Chateau St. Michelle Riesling, it’s one of my favorites.



Gotta try to remember that one.



franandaj said:


> They also had these cute little vignettes set up around the festival.



Missed those too. 



franandaj said:


> We were starting to get full again, but we pressed on to the Chocolate studio.



I tried to get in there.... the line up was almost back to SE.



franandaj said:


> Liquid Nitro Almond tart, it was good but not to die for IMHO



I'm kinda glad to hear that. It was the one thing I really wanted to try and missed.



franandaj said:


> I just want to wish all my American friends out there a Happy Thanksgiving! All my International friends can enjoy it too, all you need to do is cook a turkey and embrace overeating!



I made an American Trump Thanksgiving meal.
Tacos, Soft tacos, burritos, Mexican rice.



franandaj said:


> While I was riding Soarin’ Fran had sprung for several copies of the Remy map.



Never heard of that. Is it new?



franandaj said:


> First we looked all around Canada.



It's a big Country. Must've taken a while.



franandaj said:


> always thought that @Leshaface was kidding when she talked about Beaver Butt Lip Balm and then I found all those products!



Of course you did. Gotta stay hygienic ya know. 



franandaj said:


> We headed over the other side of World Showcase and looked for him in Mexico, but we couldn’t locate him. I think it was this point when Fran decided she didn’t care how we got all the Remys and she started to Google him on her phone.



Cheating!



franandaj said:


> We bumped into Liesa



"She didn't take kindly to that so she bumped us back. I swung at her and missed, she's a fairly small target. But luckily Fran was there and ran over her foot with her scooter."



franandaj said:


>



Cute pic of you guys!



franandaj said:


>



Wait. Was this before or _after_ the tequila?!?!? 



franandaj said:


> She demanded to take a look inside the place. Yes those parties were at separate tables, but the tables were next to each other! Hello! Slide them together!



Oh, come on! Seriously? They couldn't figure that out themselves?



franandaj said:


> So we had a table for five and as Fran and I returned Pat and Marv were there as well.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> As I said, I don't remember what everyone else got, but I know Liesa was well into her alphabet game.



Ah. That explains the photo then.



franandaj said:


> Back at the room we put on the circus (aka presidential debate) and yelled at the TV! It's funny what Tequila does to you!







franandaj said:


> I had another bath in the soaker tub before calling it a night.



Good. Never let a soaker tub go to waste.
I think that's a law in some parts of the world.



Steppesister said:


> OH, yes. I should definitely do this update next, because the funny stuff one does factor of about a billion when you see what we did afterwards. OY!



Looking forward to that!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Oh my that Remy game looks fun. I must try that. Is Remy an actusl statue or like Pokemon virtual on a mobile phone image?



It's intended for something to keep the kids occupied while the parents eat and drink into oblivion so no smartphones required.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice to meet up with friends but why at dinner do the guests need to work out the tabke arrangements! The staff should have done this automatically! Roll eyes.
> 
> Lovely photo of you all.



Well technically it's not a dinner location, just a bar, but still we should not have had to work out the logistics!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I have never had bologna. As a meat lover should I? We don't have it here unless it is named something else. I must try this. Looks good.



You don't have bologna in the UK?    It's not one of the "higher end" cuts of meat.  Fran always makes sure we get the Beef Bologna because she if afraid of what they might put in the "Bologna".  From what Google tells me you might have something called Polony which is similar.



cruisehopeful said:


> I'm glad Liesa was there to do their job for them. Good grief. I guess the positive part is that she insisted on having a look around and it worked out. It just sounds so inefficient that they couldn't figure that out without outside help.



I know!  I wasn't there as I went to the restroom with Fran, but if two couples leave and they are adjacent tables, I'm thinking party of five seating!  I have no idea what went through this gal's head?  Did she need the people at the large table to leave before she could wrap her head around finding us a table?



cruisehopeful said:


> I don't think I can ever look at Trump without thinking about when he said, "I'm not a puppet. You're a puppet." He's like a 6 year old saying, "I know you are but what am I?"



Don't get me started! I saw a funny meme which referred to commas about a President, a racist and a misogynist...rules here prohibit me from posting it.



cruisehopeful said:


> The prices seem a lot less for the food at WDW compared to the Festival of the Holidays at DCA. I wonder if it has to to with how much the state has to pay employees and the sick leave, etc.



I was talking to Fran about that, it seems our prices are about double to the WDW kiosks and I think that includes the extra insurance, and who knows what else we have in CA, but I'm happy to pay it if we can have something like the WDW F&W festival. I went to the Festival of Holidays last week and we ate ourselves silly and stilldid jot get through all the booths!



cruisehopeful said:


> Okay, off topic question..... Have you ever dined at Houston's in Irvine? I recently ate at Houston's in New Orleans and I loved it. I looked to see if there were any in Southern California and found one in Irvine. The reviews are very mixed, though for the Irvine location.



Actually I've never even heard of the chain....



Malia78 said:


> Those rules go out the window in the midst of a hurricane.  I had fun with the Remy hunt last year so was ready to tackle it again this year. Well with Matthew threatening, Remy did the smart thing and hid inside the pavilions. Of course no one tells you this and in the days post-Matthew, it was never very clear if Remy was inside or outside. I finally broke down and had to cheat on the last two--I just couldn't spot him in the Morocco or Mexican pavilions.
> 
> Looks like a fun meet-up! I am impressed with your progress on the food booths thus far.



Interesting.  I guess they would have to take extreme measures in the case of a hurricane.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Pat and I really enjoyed finally meeting you two after seeing you on the DIS for so many years! Great time and lots of laughs together at La Cava.  I guess we'll see how much of the fun Liesa shares in her update.



  I'm glad you followed the tag over here! We had a good time that night! 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> That was good stuff. Appreciate Fran and Alison treating us! The guacamole was yummy!



Of course, and that way we don't feel bad if we eat most of it!



Steppesister said:


> My version is coming up later today!



Cool looking forward to it...today is approaching it's end soon....



Steppesister said:


> It was such a no-brainer. I dunno, I guess when margs are the enticement, problem solving becomes easier.



You are a problem solver! 



Steppesister said:


> Yes, and you shall. Hopefully, tonight.


----------



## Steppesister

Ugh. It took me like 3 hours to respond to pkondz's post.  

So, am out of time to add the photos. But will be back on tomorrow to do it. 

Nighty night, Friends!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks Alison never seen Polony. Will search it out.


----------



## orangecats2

franandaj said:


> Well I guess they offer wine and beer, but there aren't any other spirits besides Tequila. You could have a Coke.


I don't like beer and most wines so I guess I would just settle for a pop. 



franandaj said:


> Do you fry your bologna so that it makes a little bowl and then you pour the ketchup in the middle?


No, I don't like fried bologna.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Thank you!  I hope yours was happy as well!  Did you visit your family?



I could not go up and see them since I'm taking off in two weeks.  I'll see them before Christmas.  I dubbed it Cheesecake Day since I didn't want to think about being alone on Thanksgiving and made a cheesecake to celebrate 




franandaj said:


> You could get a RoadTrek or something similar.  Do they allow pets at FW?



They do allow pets at FW, I don't know if all breeds of dogs are allowed, I need to look into it.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I don't care what the presentation is like. Good food is good food.
> When we were in Minneapolis once, we went to a dive called The Wienery. Dirty counter, mis-matched chairs... and the best hot dog I have ever eaten.



And now I want a hot dog, but a good one, not just something from Der Wienerschnitzel.



pkondz said:


> Interesting. A couple days ago I had pulled BBQ chicken on a bun with coleslaw. First time. And.... yummy!



Cole Slaw is always good on a pulled meat sandwich!



pkondz said:


> This sounds suspiciously like a first world problem, no?



Well yeah, so is having too much food in the freezer that you need to make a serious plan to eat it before the next Thanksgiving/Christmas meat season.



pkondz said:


> Unexpected?



Well one never expects a tenant to leave, but we should have seen the signs. After 4 years of prompt payment, he bounced a check last spring, and he sold his classic car. In June he didn't have the rent and we had to serve him a "3 day notice to pay rent or quit", and then miraculously found the money on the third day. July was smooth sailing, and then August, no money again. He ended up giving up his security deposit for the rent. In July we just upped new security deposits to 150% of rent (for incoming tenants), that way if this happens again, we can also have something left to renovate/clean.



pkondz said:


> How? Ladder or hose from below?



For Windows that open, I remove the pane that opens and clean that on the patio/landing, that's easy. However for the pane that is fixed, I have to lean out the window. I do have a 5ft extendable pole and an 8 ft extendable pole. I use one for the thing to wet the window and the other for the squidgee.  However the window where the A/C unit is located is fixed shut. This one I had to climb the ladder and use my 8ft pole for both the window wetter and the squidgee. Changing that on an 8ft pole standing on top of the ladder really bites.



pkondz said:


> That would be the number one sign of a bad problem, I'd think.
> 
> I stand corrected.



Yeah. 



pkondz said:


> That means it was a good meet. Too busy enjoying each other's company?



Actually it was probably less than 5 minutes.

"Hi"
"Hi"
"This is Fran."
"This is my DH."
"Cool. See you later!"
"Bye!"



pkondz said:


> And.... I totally missed this entire area. Did I miss much?



Probably not. It was where they did demos and stuff. Well except for the drinking chocolate.



pkondz said:


> I hadn't! Totally missed that.



Too bad.



pkondz said:


> Whoa.... Must've just _slid_ down the throat.



Actually it was very hot. It didn't burn my mouth, but I really had to sip carefully and let it cool in the mouth as it almost burned my throat on the first sip.



pkondz said:


> I'm not surprised. It _sounded_ rich!



Incredibly rich.



pkondz said:


> A Remy shot! And a really good one, too.



  Thanks!



pkondz said:


> Looks good. Missed that one.
> 
> Too bad. It _sounded_ good.
> 
> Missed that one too.
> Probably couldn't see it through the crowd.



I think you told me that Saturday was your Epcot day...we avoided Epcot on the weekend as I've heard the lines are long.  These booths were tucked away in a kind of remote area.



pkondz said:


> I tried to get in there.... the line up was almost back to SE.



Seriously?



pkondz said:


> I'm kinda glad to hear that. It was the one thing I really wanted to try and missed.



I had higher expectations based on last year's reviews.



pkondz said:


> I made an American Trump Thanksgiving meal.
> Tacos, Soft tacos, burritos, Mexican rice.



OK now I want Tacos too.  Instead I plan to make a turkey soup, and if I ever get out of bed, Waffles and bacon.



pkondz said:


> Never heard of that. Is it new?



I know they had it last year as several people here played it.



pkondz said:


> It's a big Country. Must've taken a while.



We did the Cliff Notes version. You have those in Canada right?



pkondz said:


> "She didn't take kindly to that so she bumped us back. I swung at her and missed, she's a fairly small target. But luckily Fran was there and ran over her foot with her scooter."



  It didn't quite go down that way....



pkondz said:


> Wait. Was this before or _after_ the tequila?!?!?



Liesa has the before and after pictures. I didn't realize we had been altered by the Tequila so much until I saw her pics.



pkondz said:


> Oh, come on! Seriously? They couldn't figure that out themselves?



Obviously she needs to go back to hostess school.



Steppesister said:


> Ugh. It took me like 3 hours to respond to pkondz's post.
> 
> So, am out of time to add the photos. But will be back on tomorrow to do it.
> 
> Nighty night, Friends!



Three hours?    who are you? Tolstoy?



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks Alison never seen Polony. Will search it out.



I'm not sure it is worth such a venture.  People in America often joke that bologna is what they make of the snouts and other parts that don't go in the "real" cuts of meat. I try not to think about it. The main thing about bologna is that my Mom served it to us as kids. That's how I ate it as a kid. With potato chips stuffed in between the cheese and bologna. I guess it's a thing that reminds me of childhood.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I actually think I will like Polony. I love what we call here Spam. It is considered quite poor in meat quality. Like you describe a bit naff! It can come in a can! But it is real nice with mustard and pickles. I love stuff like this!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> And now I want a hot dog, but a good one, not just something from Der Wienerschnitzel.



It was so good, Alison!
He made his French Fries to order... as in, you order, he starts cutting the potato. He made his own relish. The buns were fresh and steamed to the exact point where they didn't get soggy, but melted in your mouth like a cloud.



franandaj said:


> Cole Slaw is always good on a pulled meat sandwich!



I just learned this!



franandaj said:


> Well yeah, so is having too much food in the freezer that you need to make a serious plan to eat it before the next Thanksgiving/Christmas meat season.



 Oh, you poor thing. Maybe we can help you out when we come to Disneyland in the spring.



Did I not mention this?

Actually, I need your help.
With zero research, how easy/difficult is it to do it in a day? (Both parks... or at least the best of both parks?)



franandaj said:


> Well one never expects a tenant to leave, but we should have seen the signs. After 4 years of prompt payment, he bounced a check last spring, and he sold his classic car. In June he didn't have the rent and we had to serve him a "3 day notice to pay rent or quit", and then miraculously found the money on the third day. July was smooth sailing, and then August, no money again. He ended up giving up his security deposit for the rent.



Yeah, those do look like signs...



franandaj said:


> In July we just upped new security deposits to 150% of rent (for incoming tenants), that way if this happens again, we can also have something left to renovate/clean.



Not a bad plan. But will that affect your getting a tenant? Or are there plenty of renters?



franandaj said:


> For Windows that open, I remove the pane that opens and clean that on the patio/landing, that's easy. However for the pane that is fixed, I have to lean out the window. I do have a 5ft extendable pole and an 8 ft extendable pole. I use one for the thing to wet the window and the other for the squidgee. However the window where the A/C unit is located is fixed shut. This one I had to climb the ladder and use my 8ft pole for both the window wetter and the squidgee. Changing that on an 8ft pole standing on top of the ladder really bites.



So a little bit of everything.



franandaj said:


> Yeah.







franandaj said:


> Actually it was probably less than 5 minutes.
> 
> "Hi"
> "Hi"
> "This is Fran."
> "This is my DH."
> "Cool. See you later!"
> "Bye!"



Bubble burst!



franandaj said:


> Probably not. It was where they did demos and stuff. Well except for the drinking chocolate.



Okay. I don't feel so bad, then.



franandaj said:


> Too bad.



Guess I'll just have to try again!



franandaj said:


> Actually it was very hot. It didn't burn my mouth, but I really had to sip carefully and let it cool in the mouth as it almost burned my throat on the first sip.



I find it a bit odd that they'd serve that. What with the whole McDonald's coffee too hot thing.



franandaj said:


> I think you told me that Saturday was your Epcot day...we avoided Epcot on the weekend as I've heard the lines are long. These booths were tucked away in a kind of remote area.



Honestly I can't remember! 
But that might explain why I missed them.



franandaj said:


> Seriously?



Nah. Exaggerating.
It _was_ long, though. I looked at the map and the line stretched from there to just short of where Greenhouse Guru is.
(Although I never saw that, I see where it is on the map.)



franandaj said:


> OK now I want Tacos too. Instead I plan to make a turkey soup, and if I ever get out of bed, Waffles and bacon.



mmmm..... I'll take some of everything.



franandaj said:


> We did the Cliff Notes version. You have those in Canada right?



I don't know!  It's been _years_ since high school and we weren't supposed to use them.
But I don't remember if they were called Cliff Notes or something else.
(But at least I know what they are!)



franandaj said:


> It didn't quite go down that way....







franandaj said:


> Liesa has the before and after pictures. I didn't realize we had been altered by the Tequila so much until I saw her pics.



I've seen them! Going over there to comment right away. Funny!


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Oh, you poor thing. Maybe we can help you out when we come to Disneyland in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I not mention this?
> 
> Actually, I need your help.
> With zero research, how easy/difficult is it to do it in a day? (Both parks... or at least the best of both parks?)


This is great news - I can get the same information as I to am planning on going to Disneyland in the spring.  It is my retirement gift to myself.
We would be spending a couple of days at Disneyland so don't need to do both parks in a day.
Judy


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Yeah, it was kind of a thing for "give kids something to do while their parents drink." However many of the kids playing were adults!



Still kinda fun. I like the scavenger hunt kinds of games that we played. 



franandaj said:


> I was glad that I asked about the portion sizes. I would have got the queso alone if it had been a bigger portion, but since they said it was the same size with the trio, I figured why not get all three for only a couple dollars more?



More bang for the buck for sure! I liked the guac too. 



franandaj said:


> Unlike you, I don't remember a lot of the "stories". I remember we laughed the entire time and had great fun, but if I were asked to talk about anything that we discussed other than the "legality" of your drink, I have no clue. There were the few "where are you from?", "when are you going back?", "how was V&A's?" questions, but I know there was lots more where we laughed a lot!



OH RIGHT! Now I remember about that "legality" discussion. That'll have to have it's own post at some point nearer the end of my TR- or at least be a major talking point. And, yes, I do remember the V&As talk since you guys were going just a few days later. I remember Marv shot off some hilarious one liner and we laughed about that a lot! Hey @GoofyFan1515 and @Poolrat where are you guys?! We need your memories! 



franandaj said:


> OK, so it's "tonight", oh wait your "tonight" goes much later than mine has lately. I hope you're going to talk about what happened afterwards in addition to your take on this night!



Yeah, it would seem appropriate that that post should come next. Hmmm... clever title for those last few hours. 



pkondz said:


> Wait. Was this before or _after_ the tequila?!?!?



See? I take really dorky pictures, tequila or none. So you can't say that the "After" picture on my TR is ALL the tequila talking. You'll see that same goofy grin in most of my photos; I guess I was just really happy to be in Disney at all. 



franandaj said:


> OK now I want Tacos too. Instead I plan to make a turkey soup



Taco Tuesday!!!!!!!! 

And guess what I made on Saturday? And still eating on Sunday? Turkey rice here. 



franandaj said:


> Liesa has the before and after pictures. I didn't realize we had been altered by the Tequila so much until I saw her pics.



Pfffft. That was just DISMeet joy. 



franandaj said:


> Three hours?  who are you? Tolstoy?



Well, it wasn't quite 3 hours, but close. LOL!  Tolstoy? I couldn't begin to match his talent. Been a long time since I've read any of that.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I actually think I will like Polony. I love what we call here Spam. It is considered quite poor in meat quality. Like you describe a bit naff! It can come in a can! But it is real nice with mustard and pickles. I love stuff like this!



Well, if you like Spam, you would probably like Bologna.  I've never tried Spam, but it's a similar concept.



pkondz said:


> It was so good, Alison!
> He made his French Fries to order... as in, you order, he starts cutting the potato. He made his own relish. The buns were fresh and steamed to the exact point where they didn't get soggy, but melted in your mouth like a cloud.



I love places like that where they do everything from scratch on site.



pkondz said:


> Oh, you poor thing. Maybe we can help you out when we come to Disneyland in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I not mention this?



  No you did not mention this!  I am intrigued!  I still have six turkeys, two prime ribs (and a half a prime rib, perfect for me and Fran), three hams, and a handful of chickens and pork shoulders.



pkondz said:


> Actually, I need your help.
> With zero research, how easy/difficult is it to do it in a day? (Both parks... or at least the best of both parks?)



I will do my best. With careful planning, use of FP, you can hit most of the big rides, in one day.  Ask @Captain_Oblivious.  The biggest thing that I find you miss out on when visiting Disneyland Resort is that there are so many great places to eat and no way to hit them all, even in a two or three day trip.



pkondz said:


> Not a bad plan. But will that affect your getting a tenant? Or are there plenty of renters?



It didn't hurt us renting our last unit.  We had that one rented within about a month of it being on the market. Luckily our units are very well appointed and I like to think that we have cleaner more upscale apartments than a lot of them out there.  Also by asking for a higher security deposit, we hopefully get better levels of tenants.



pkondz said:


> I find it a bit odd that they'd serve that. What with the whole McDonald's coffee too hot thing.



It was nowhere near the temperature of McDonald's coffee, but my first sip took me off guard.



pkondz said:


> Nah. Exaggerating.
> It _was_ long, though. I looked at the map and the line stretched from there to just short of where Greenhouse Guru is.
> (Although I never saw that, I see where it is on the map.)



OMG!  I can't believe the line was that long!  Crazy, I'll have a later update where we skipped a booth because the line was long and it was nowhere near as long.  But I bet that's why you never saw the Greenhouse Guru and Chew booths.  I had scoped out the map beforehand and figured out where all my "goto" booths were and I had like all but two, three, maybe four.



pkondz said:


> I don't know!  It's been _years_ since high school and we weren't supposed to use them.
> But I don't remember if they were called Cliff Notes or something else.
> (But at least I know what they are!)



With all the rules you told me you broke and what a rule breaker you were and you didn't use Cliff notes?????  (I never used them but that's because I was a model student who always studied and did everything my teachers asked of me.  My rebellion was outside of school and rules, I always kept up before I went out and had fun!  )



juniorbugman said:


> This is great news - I can get the same information as I to am planning on going to Disneyland in the spring.  It is my retirement gift to myself.
> We would be spending a couple of days at Disneyland so don't need to do both parks in a day.
> Judy



OK, so I'm not sure how much information I can give here as I am trying to keep up posting on the TR, but let me know your dates and I will try to give you help on getting the most out of your Disney days!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No you did not mention this! I am intrigued! I still have six turkeys, two prime ribs (and a half a prime rib, perfect for me and Fran), three hams, and a handful of chickens and pork shoulders.



Hmmm... that may not be enough for you and Fran and the 150 others I assume are coming over?



franandaj said:


> I will do my best. With careful planning, use of FP, you can hit most of the big rides, in one day. Ask @Captain_Oblivious. The biggest thing that I find you miss out on when visiting Disneyland Resort is that there are so many great places to eat and no way to hit them all, even in a two or three day trip.



Oh, Yes! I should go re-read that.
Believe it or not, it may only be a _one_ day DL visit. I'll be e-ing you.



franandaj said:


> It didn't hurt us renting our last unit. We had that one rented within about a month of it being on the market. Luckily our units are very well appointed and I like to think that we have cleaner more upscale apartments than a lot of them out there. Also by asking for a higher security deposit, we hopefully get better levels of tenants.



I had a feeling you might say something like that. I got the impression that your rentals would be nice.



franandaj said:


> OMG! I can't believe the line was that long! Crazy, I'll have a later update where we skipped a booth because the line was long and it was nowhere near as long. But I bet that's why you never saw the Greenhouse Guru and Chew booths. I had scoped out the map beforehand and figured out where all my "goto" booths were and I had like all but two, three, maybe four.



I didn't see Greenhouse Guru, but I _did_ see the Chew one.
I had a list of stuff I wanted to try. I didn't get to even half of it, I don't think, but what I didn't have was a map beforehand.



franandaj said:


> With all the rules you told me you broke and what a rule breaker you were and you didn't use Cliff notes????? (I never used them but that's because I was a model student who always studied and did everything my teachers asked of me. My rebellion was outside of school and rules, I always kept up before I went out and had fun! )



Never needed 'em. I was a voracious reader in high school. At least in English. (I never liked reading French. May have been the books, but was probably me.) I remember in Gr. 10 English class we had to read Dickens' Great Expectations. Out of a class of 30 or so, I was the only one who read it all. I think there was a similar result in Gr. 11.


----------



## franandaj

Day 3


Unfortunately, I have to say that this has now become a thing, I woke up around 4AM.  Instead of just trying to sleep through it like I do at home, I decided to take another tub.  Which helped me go back to sleep around 5:30,  and then I was awake by 8AM, so I would call that a pretty good night’s sleep.

Since I didn’t make the Bacon and eggs for breakfast the day before, I decided today was as good a day as any.





I had a FP+ which opened at 10AM for Test Track, so I didn’t see any need to rush over to Future World, instead I caught up online until 10AM and then I left.  We had already decided that Fran would just remain in bed while I went on rides.  I got in the FP line for TT and got to make my car.





On every test my car came in 3rd. Until the last, then I won the speed competition.  Here's my car’s final rating.  Sorry it’s blurry, this is the best of all of them.





I had 13 minutes to my next FP+ so I took my time over to Mission Space. It was 3 minutes before my time when I walked through the tapstiles and my mouse lighted up green. Orange Team





These machines look a bit dated now.





I had a DISmeet set up for this day and wanted Fran to come along so I was going to go back to the hotel, get her up and we would both head into World Showcase. On my way back to the hotel I called Fran so she could start coming to consciousness.  Then I texted @IowaTater to see where they were.  They were at Brazil and Belgium so I said I'd let her know when we were coming back.  It turns out that Fran was feeling woozy and dehydrated so I gave her a bottle of water and told her to drink a lot of it, and I headed back out to Epcot.  On my way through Morocco I saw Remy.





I met up with Sarah, her DH and another friend in Japan. They had their sights set on a margarita in Italy, so that's where we went. 









It was a limoncello and Tequila slushie style margarita





Next we moved on to Germany. 









IowaTater’s friend got the bratwurst. I got the schinkennuddeln which was yummy!





I also got the apple strudel. It was not nearly as good as I remember, plus it had raisins in it. Yech!





After this her friend said goodbye and we moved on around the WS.  As we went past the Africa Outpost, I saw Remy.





I wanted to try the spicy noodles and garlic shrimp in China, so I got one of those.  It was a huge portion and very spicy.  I couldn’t eat it all.





IowaTater got the shrimp taco in Mexico.





It was getting hot, and they were talking about visiting the Craft beer stand, but first we all agreed to get the Hard ice Cream floats at the Desserts and Champagne kiosk.  It looks like I didn’t get a picture of the menu, but it was here that I found out you couldn’t use the coupons for Dom Perignon or any champagnes.









I thought that they put a little too much ice cream in the floats and they could have used more of the “soda:.





We made sure to take evidence of our meet.





And then I was going back to the room to check on Fran after showing them where to get a Cronut and Dole Whip.  On the way back to the resort I picked up one of these with the coupons.









Back at the resort, Fran felt a little better, and she asked me to heat up her cinnamon bun.





I wanted to take off my sweaty clothes and take a dip in the pool.  To get to the pool you go through this room.









I cooled off in the pool and then heated up in the jacuzzi.  The jets felt good on my sore muscles.  I took one more dip in the pool and then laid down on a lounger to dry off.









Back in the room Fran was feeling up to going out.  So we got ready to head out for the night.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sounds like a nice day so far. How annoying your body clock has decided to make the 4am a regular thing. Breakfast looked good! 

Poor Fran sorry she was off colour at the start of the day. Good advice with the water. I get that too. I wish I could do the IV drip like in hospital to rehydrate. That makes you feel better quickly. I discovered drinks with electrolites really made a difference. Smart water and Vitamin water. 

That cute Remy! Well done on your Test Track score. I agree the mission space panels looking so yesterdays pizza now.

Frozen magariatas look nice. Woohhoo there that soda float ice cream ratio way off I agree! That looks more like a shandy ..

Nice photos with your friend. We found the portion sizes at F & W so varied and unpredictable. One too little, one just rught then an entree would appear! 

Glad it looks like Fran might be feeling up to coming out tonight.


----------



## skier_pete

Too bad Fran missed out on your DISmeet.  Looks like you went around quite a bit through the park though! We really liked the Schinkennuddel - even though it's just basically cheese noodles with ham and onion, I think it's great. I didn't try the strudel - I don't like raisins in my strudel either. Didn't really care for the shrimp in China either, but DD liked it. I'm not a big fan of soda/floats, so we skipped those. 

Never really got a chance to check out the BCV quiet pool when we were there. We went to the main pool a couple times, and while nice it was awfully crowded. Felt like we should see it though as it's one of the highlights of the resort.  It DOES mean that the BCV pool stays pretty kid-free.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Back to the Food & Wine Festival....
> 
> While I was riding Soarin’ Fran had sprung for several copies of the Remy map.



Is this something new?  I have never heard of it before.




franandaj said:


> I always thought that @Leshaface was kidding when she talked about Beaver Butt Lip Balm and then I found all those products!


  Oh these are great...  I have peeps who need these.


franandaj said:


> Then we grabbed a photopass photographer outside the Mexico pavilion.


  Nice photos!  



franandaj said:


> Fran and I got classic margaritas and a Tequila flight
> Plus we ordered the chips with a trio of Queso, guacamole and salsa for the table.
> As I said, I don't remember what everyone else got, but I know Liesa was well into her alphabet game. I won’t spill any beans.


  Love La Cava, and we always have to stop in and get a margarita.  Glad you all had fun!


franandaj said:


> Deciding that we needed to soak up that alcohol, I made us some bologna sandwiches. Fran is a purist, simple bologna and mayo.
> Mine I like with a slice of cheese, mustard and potato chips in addition to the purist ingredients.
> I had another bath in the soaker tub before calling it a night.
> 
> Next up:  I go on some rides, and more kiosks!  What else, it IS Food & Wine!


I am with Fran on the sandwich, plain and simple for me.


----------



## ljcrochet

Looks like you had a great day morning with out Fran.  Hope she was feeling well enough to enjoy your evening.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Unfortunately, I have to say that this has now become a thing, I woke up around 4AM.



Again! Yes this is definitely a thing.



franandaj said:


> Which helped me go back to sleep around 5:30, and then I was awake by 8AM, so I would call that a pretty good night’s sleep.



Wait. So you actually got to sleep til 8 with a tub thrown in.
Not too shabby.



franandaj said:


> We had already decided that Fran would just remain in bed while I went on rides.



A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.



franandaj said:


> Orange Team



Whoa! Brave. I did that with the kids and felt sick for at least half an hour afterwards.



franandaj said:


> These machines look a bit dated now.



Days of future past.



franandaj said:


> It turns out that Fran was feeling woozy and dehydrated so I gave her a bottle of water and told her to drink a lot of it, and I headed back out to Epcot.



Oh, that's too bad.



franandaj said:


> They had their sights set on a margarita in Italy, so that's where we went.



Good sightseeing.



franandaj said:


> It was a limoncello and Tequila slushie style margarita



Oh boy. Does that ever look good!



franandaj said:


> I also got the apple strudel. It was not nearly as good as I remember, plus it had raisins in it. Yech!



 I'm usually "Yes! It has raisins in it!"



franandaj said:


> As we went past the Africa Outpost, I saw Remy.



Little sucker gets around!



franandaj said:


> wanted to try the spicy noodles and garlic shrimp in China, so I got one of those. It was a huge portion and very spicy. I couldn’t eat it all.



Huh. I don't remember a. it being that big or b. being all that spicy. And I'm a spicy food baby.



franandaj said:


> but first we all agreed to get the Hard ice Cream floats at the Desserts and Champagne kiosk.



I had those on my list! And never got around to it.



franandaj said:


> It looks like I didn’t get a picture of the menu, but it was here that I found out you couldn’t use the coupons for Dom Perignon or any champagnes.



Well that bites.



franandaj said:


> I thought that they put a little too much ice cream in the floats and they could have used more of the “soda:.







franandaj said:


> We made sure to take evidence of our meet.



I dunno.... that may be her, I'm not acquainted... but that's not you.



franandaj said:


> after showing them where to get a Cronut and Dole Whip.



Where do you get a Dole Whip at Epcot?



franandaj said:


>



Love that shot.



franandaj said:


> Back in the room Fran was feeling up to going out. So we got ready to head out for the night.



Oh, good! Hope you guys had a great one!
(And guess I'll find out!)


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Steppesister said:


> I remember Marv shot off some hilarious one liner and we laughed about that a lot! Hey @GoofyFan1515 and @Poolrat where are you guys?! We need your memories!


 Reading here about the evening at La Cava, and then again with Liesa's version, I have to agree it was constant chatter and laughter.  It never ceases to amaze me how quickly DISers who never met before can get comfortable with each other and have a great time together. The pictures are all wonderful, but definitely don't do it justice! 

When I didn't see any details here about the conversation I started to comment  but decided to wait and see what Liesa spilled. After she didn't really comment either I started thinking (yes, quiet and  .....as I normally am) that maybe some parts are better kept in the minds of those who experienced it. If we share everything then where is the motivation for others to join us next time...... 

However, there are two specific items that I remember. First was @Steppesister confessing that she had an affinity for sucking when she was younger. (mind out of the gutter @pkondz.....had to do with her musical skills with the oboe)  The other was the comment Fran made to Alison about some spilled tequila, which also came close to making me also spill some of my tequila on Alison......from across the table! 

Honestly it is hard to remember a lot of specifics as the conversation flowed about as smoothly as the tequila. Definitely an enjoyable evening that went by much too quickly!


----------



## pkondz

GoofyFan1515 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how quickly DISers who never met before can get comfortable with each other and have a great time together.







GoofyFan1515 said:


> First was @Steppesister confessing that she had an affinity for sucking when she was younger. (mind out of the gutter @pkondz.....had to do with her musical skills with the oboe)



You're taking all the fun out of it! 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> the comment Fran made to Alison about some spilled tequila, which also came close to making me also spill some of my tequila on Alison......from across the table!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Oh, Yes! I should go re-read that.
> Believe it or not, it may only be a _one_ day DL visit.



Then again the Force within my Fairy Godmother-ness has grown stronger since their trip. You may not need some of those strategies now.



pkondz said:


> I'll be e-ing you.



Well.....  


As I read that over again,  that sounds a little naughty!



pkondz said:


> I had a feeling you might say something like that. I got the impression that your rentals would be nice.



The places themselves are older than we are.  OK one is my little sister's age. But all of them were "original" around the time her father took a turn for the worse. So with him out of the picture, we just started totally remodeling them, with granite counters, new appliances, restoring the hardwood floors, etc. We only have two left, our old house, and the other already had every thing but the kitchen done about 25 yeas ago. Plus that tenant is good and settled.



pkondz said:


> I didn't see Greenhouse Guru, but I _did_ see the Chew one.
> I had a list of stuff I wanted to try. I didn't get to even half of it, I don't think, but what I didn't have was a map beforehand.



It takes some serious commit mentions to get through everything you want at F&W! That's why I had a lot of TIOLI (Take it or Leave it).



pkondz said:


> Never needed 'em. I was a voracious reader in high school. At least in English. (I never liked reading French. May have been the books, but was probably me.) I remember in Gr. 10 English class we had to read Dickens' Great Expectations. Out of a class of 30 or so, I was the only one who read it all. I think there was a similar result in Gr. 11.



Ah, I was never a very good reader. Still not, I have some sort of ADD, not as bad as my sister. I had a class "Reading for College". Don't know if you had ads for the "Evelyn Wood speed reading program" up in your neck of the woods (ha! Pun not I intended!), but it was advertised down here like crazy when I was a kid. Well they taught us the basics of "Speed Reading" in that class. It was great! I learned to skim through pages at 200+ wpm. The problem? Less than 10% retention! 

I have to read really slow, and that's why I like TRs with lots of pictures. Yours are good too. Short sentences, not a lot of prose, and lots of jokes and groans mixed in to make sure I'm paying attention and not just skimming.


----------



## Steppesister

GoofyFan1515 said:


> However, there are two specific items that I remember. First was @Steppesister confessing that she had an affinity for sucking when she was younger. (mind out of the gutter @pkondz.....had to do with her musical skills with the oboe)  The other was the comment Fran made to Alison about some spilled tequila, which also came close to making me also spill some of my tequila on Alison......from across the table!


----------



## Steppesister

Holy crap. What happened to the "What happens in Disney, stays in Disney"? Oh, wait, NM, that's what TRs are for.  



Don't mind me.... I'll just be over here hiding under the table.  (ALONE!)


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> These machines look a bit dated now.



Awesome... I get to post the EXACT same 2 photos when I get there on mine.  HAHAHA. Great minds and all that. 



franandaj said:


>



But I don't have this one! I really love this shot!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Steppesister said:


> Holy crap. What happened to the "What happens in Disney, stays in Disney"? Oh, wait, NM, that's what TRs are for.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me.... I'll just be over here hiding under the table.  (ALONE!)


 Hey, if you didn't want to hear the answer....... don't try to pull things out of my head!  (insert evil laughter)

Besides, I didn't explain them..........or does that make it worse?


----------



## Steppesister

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hey, if you didn't want to hear the answer....... don't try to pull things out of my head!  (insert evil laughter)



Okay, fine. You win!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Then again the Force within my Fairy Godmother-ness has grown stronger since their trip. You may not need some of those strategies now.



Ooohhhh...



franandaj said:


> Well.....



It's coming! It's coming!


(That's what she said.... )



franandaj said:


> As I read that over again, that sounds a little naughty!



 See above!



franandaj said:


> The places themselves are older than we are. OK one is my little sister's age. But all of them were "original" around the time her father took a turn for the worse. So with him out of the picture, we just started totally remodeling them, with granite counters, new appliances, restoring the hardwood floors, etc. We only have two left, our old house, and the other already had every thing but the kitchen done about 25 yeas ago. Plus that tenant is good and settled.



Sounds nice! As a tenant, I would appreciate all of that.



franandaj said:


> It takes some serious commit mentions to get through everything you want at F&W! That's why I had a lot of TIOLI (Take it or Leave it).



I'll be the first to admit that I almost never mention my commits.



franandaj said:


> Ah, I was never a very good reader. Still not, I have some sort of ADD, not as bad as my sister. I had a class "Reading for College". Don't know if you had ads for the "Evelyn Wood speed reading program" up in your neck of the woods (ha! Pun not I intended!),



 Pun accepted!



franandaj said:


> but it was advertised down here like crazy when I was a kid. Well they taught us the basics of "Speed Reading" in that class. It was great! I learned to skim through pages at 200+ wpm. The problem? Less than 10% retention!



I'm familiar with it... and had a sneaking suspicion that's what would happen.
Besides... I don't _want_ to speed read. I like "hearing" the narration and characters.



franandaj said:


> I have to read really slow, and that's why I like TRs with lots of pictures.



Sorry. I'll write more slowly on the next update.


(MASH joke)



franandaj said:


> Yours are good too. Short sentences, not a lot of prose, and lots of jokes and groans mixed in to make sure I'm paying attention and not just skimming.



Aw, thanks Alison! 



Steppesister said:


>







Steppesister said:


> Holy crap. What happened to the "What happens in Disney, stays in Disney"? Oh, wait, NM, that's what TRs are for.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me.... I'll just be over here hiding under the table.  (ALONE!)



She's under the table everyone! Cross your legs!!!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Besides, I didn't explain them..........or does that make it worse?



 And thanks for that!


----------



## Steppesister

Staaaaaaaawp, you two!!!


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Staaaaaaaawp, you two!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Fun morning  sorry Fran wasn't up to going out though. 

You are making me hungry with all this yummy food!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Our last part of cleaning any apartment is the kitchen. On a whim I decided to run the dishwasher and make sure that it worked. You never know about appliances in your tenant's apartments, especially when they have lived there for a long time. The first bad sign was when water started to come out the dishwasher overflow valve and spill into the sink. The second bad sign was when we started to smell some sort of “electrical burning”. We turned off the dishwasher and unplugged everything under the sink. It turns out that it’s a mess under there, leaks from on top of the counter, leaks from the dishwasher. We had already decided to replace the stove in there, but now we’re looking for a dishwasher too.



Well, that sucks.  Sorry you have to deal with that.  But good thing you checked!



franandaj said:


> We tried to buy shirts at the Festival center but they were all sold out in the larger sizes, the festival was barely halfway through, did they not want to make money off of merchandising?



Disney not wanting to make money?  Perish the thought.  Maybe some of those people came through that buy 30 of everything so they can sell it on eBay.



franandaj said:


> Fran really likes Gazpacho, she liked it well enough, but prefers her gazpacho without bread chunks.



Sorry, this has nothing to do with anything, but whenever I hear about gazpacho, I think of the Simpsons.  In one episode, Homer threw a BBQ party.  Lisa is becoming a vegetarian so she tries to hijack the BBQ by offering everyone gazpacho instead.  Someone shouts, "Go back to Russia!" which never fails to crack me up. 



franandaj said:


> I just want to wish all my American friends out there a Happy Thanksgiving!



Hope you guys had a great one!



franandaj said:


> While I was riding Soarin’ Fran had sprung for several copies of the Remy map.



Cool, that looks like fun!



franandaj said:


> I always thought that @Leshaface was kidding when she talked about Beaver Butt Lip Balm and then I found all those products!



Hey, those are quality items!



franandaj said:


> I think it was this point when Fran decided she didn’t care how we got all the Remys and she started to Google him on her phone.







franandaj said:


> Liesa @Steppesister had put together a meet at LA Cava. I wasn’t sure who all was going to be there and it turned out that @GoofyFan1515 and @Poolrat were the other folks who would be in attendance.



What an awesome group of people!  



franandaj said:


> Yes those parties were at separate tables, but the tables were next to each other! Hello! Slide them together!



Amazing how they didn't come up with that.



franandaj said:


> As I said, I don't remember what everyone else got, but I know Liesa was well into her alphabet game. I won’t spill any beans.



Boo.



franandaj said:


> Back at the room we put on the circus (aka presidential debate) and yelled at the TV! It's funny what Tequila does to you!



I would have needed several shots to even consider watching it!



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately, I have to say that this has now become a thing, I woke up around 4AM.



Ugh. 



franandaj said:


> I also got the apple strudel. It was not nearly as good as I remember, plus it had raisins in it. Yech!



Yes!  Stop ruining desserts with dead grapes!



franandaj said:


> We made sure to take evidence of our meet.



Another great meet!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds like a nice day so far. How annoying your body clock has decided to make the 4am a regular thing. Breakfast looked good!



Tell me about it!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Poor Fran sorry she was off colour at the start of the day. Good advice with the water. I get that too. I wish I could do the IV drip like in hospital to rehydrate. That makes you feel better quickly. I discovered drinks with electrolites really made a difference. Smart water and Vitamin water.



I'll have to remember that. I always figured I was smart enough so I didn't bother with Smart water.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That cute Remy! Well done on your Test Track score. I agree the mission space panels looking so yesterdays pizza now.



Love that! Yesterday's pizza!



Mmmmm pizza.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Frozen magariatas look nice. Woohhoo there that soda float ice cream ratio way off I agree!



Yeah, I want a little ice cream floating in my soda.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice photos with your friend. We found the portion sizes at F & W so varied and unpredictable. One too little, one just rught then an entree would appear!



It's hard to gauge them right, but they even have pictures hanging in the kiosks.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Glad it looks like Fran might be feeling up to coming out tonight.



Yes we did have a good night. Hoping to get that day up soon.



********** said:


> Too bad Fran missed out on your DISmeet. Looks like you went around quite a bit through the park though!



Yes I did actually cover a bit of ground that day!



********** said:


> We really liked the Schinkennuddel - even though it's just basically cheese noodles with ham and onion, I think it's great.



All those things are great, put them together, what's not to love?



********** said:


> I didn't try the strudel - I don't like raisins in my strudel either.



Exactly. Now I want apple pie.



********** said:


> Didn't really care for the shrimp in China either, but DD liked it.



I liked it, I just couldn't eat it all. I was really missing Fran helping me at that point. 



********** said:


> I'm not a big fan of soda/floats, so we skipped those.



I like them, but with much more soda.



********** said:


> Never really got a chance to check out the BCV quiet pool when we were there. We went to the main pool a couple times, and while nice it was awfully crowded. Felt like we should see it though as it's one of the highlights of the resort. It DOES mean that the BCV pool stays pretty kid-free.



When I went out there, kids were tossing a ball in one end of the pool. It wasn't as "quiet" as I would have l liked.  I also noted that the jacuzzi was low on water and all week the water level was below the skimmer.  That can't be good.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Is this something new? I have never heard of it before.



They had it last year, not sure beyond that.



dgbg100106 said:


> Oh these are great... I have peeps who need these.



I'm not sure that anything with beaver butt in the name would touch my lips!



dgbg100106 said:


> Love La Cava, and we always have to stop in and get a margarita. Glad you all had fun!



I was glad I could convince Fran to go there, she does like Tequila and it was a great time!



dgbg100106 said:


> I am with Fran on the sandwich, plain and simple for me.



I am rarely simple!  



ljcrochet said:


> Looks like you had a great day morning with out Fran.  Hope she was feeling well enough to enjoy your evening.



I hate leaving her behind, but I am getting better about not feeling guilty doing it.  We are rarely separated, so it feels odd.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


>



Now I'm kicking myself for not stopping in there.  Those would have been great Rob Your Neighbor gift this Christmas. 



franandaj said:


> It was a limoncello and Tequila slushie style margarita



And they were so nummy!  Like frozen lemonades.  I couldn't even taste the alcohol at all and they were perfect on that hot day. 



franandaj said:


> I also got the apple strudel. It was not nearly as good as I remember, plus it had raisins in it. Yech!



They definitely changed the recipe or something.  I couldn't believe how tough the crust was on yours too. 



franandaj said:


>



How was this?  It looks delicious and was on my list but I never got it. 

I'm glad Fran was feeling better by the end of the day but it was a bummer we missed her.  We had a great time that day!!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> We were starting to get full again, but we pressed on to the Chocolate studio.


  So.  Much.  Chocolate.  How did I not know there's a chocolate studio???? 



franandaj said:


> Back at the room we put on the circus (aka presidential debate) and yelled at the TV! It's funny what Tequila does to you!


  But could you even yell loud enough to hear yourself over the "debate?"  Maybe you should have just hung out in La Cava for a few more hours. 



franandaj said:


> Since I didn’t make the Bacon and eggs for breakfast the day before, I decided today was as good a day as any.


Looks delicious.  I clearly didn't eat enough for breakfast this morning. 



franandaj said:


> They had their sights set on a margarita in Italy, so that's where we went.


Italy?  Yeah, that's where I'd go to find a margarita.   



franandaj said:


> I also got the apple strudel. It was not nearly as good as I remember, plus it had raisins in it. Yech!


Nooo!!!  Don't ruin a perfectly good apple based dessert with raisins! 



franandaj said:


> Back in the room Fran was feeling up to going out. So we got ready to head out for the night.


I'm glad she was feeling a little bit better.  After your pool/hot tub time and her day of rest you should be all ready to enjoy the evening.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Again! Yes this is definitely a thing.



Well at least Tesla is enjoying it.



pkondz said:


> Wait. So you actually got to sleep til 8 with a tub thrown in.
> Not too shabby.



That's what I thought!



pkondz said:


> A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.







pkondz said:


> Whoa! Brave. I did that with the kids and felt sick for at least half an hour afterwards.



Fran would never try it and my second trip that I rode, I was a little hesitant, but the Green Team was so mild that I decided I wouldn't second guess myself on riding Orange Team again.

Alberto was thrown off for a whole day after riding it.



pkondz said:


> Days of future past.



Confusing.



pkondz said:


> Oh, that's too bad.



Yeah, well she thinks diet Mtn Dew is a hydrating beverage and rarely drinks just water.



pkondz said:


> Oh boy. Does that ever look good!



It was! You could hardly taste the alcohol!



pkondz said:


> I'm usually "Yes! It has raisins in it!"



I think you're in the minority around here when it comes to dead grapes.



pkondz said:


> sucker gets around!



Yes he does. There's more of him to come!



pkondz said:


> Huh. I don't remember a. it being that big or b. being all that spicy. And I'm a spicy food baby.



I guess I just lucked out!



pkondz said:


> I had those on my list! And never got around to it.



I can see how that would happen as your trip was so short.



pkondz said:


> dunno.... that may be her, I'm not acquainted... but that's not you.



Whadda ya mean that's not me?????



pkondz said:


> Where do you get a Dole Whip at Epcot?



Same place you get a Cronut!



pkondz said:


> Love that sho!t



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> Oh, good! Hope you guys had a great one!
> (And guess I'll find out!)



I still have to do the next update...I've been working on a novel for the past few days.... [/QUOTE]


----------



## franandaj

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Reading here about the evening at La Cava, and then again with Liesa's version, I have to agree it was constant chatter and laughter.



Tequila does have that affect on folks!  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how quickly DISers who never met before can get comfortable with each other and have a great time together. The pictures are all wonderful, but definitely don't do it justice!



That is true. I have not had a bad meet up with anyone on here yet!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> When I didn't see any details here about the conversation I started to comment  but decided to wait and see what Liesa spilled.



Well that's mainly because I didn't remember a lot of details.   This was my first full day and had lots of adventures since to cloud my mind.and well, Tequila.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> After she didn't really comment either I started thinking (yes, quiet and  .....as I normally am) that maybe some parts are better kept in the minds of those who experienced it. If we share everything then where is the motivation for others to join us next time......



Very true. Plus evidently we had some discussions that can't be posted here.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> However, there are two specific items that I remember. First was @Steppesister confessing that she had an affinity for sucking when she was younger. (mind out of the gutter @pkondz.....had to do with her musical skills with the oboe)



Yes I do remember this as we talked about the back pressure from playing oboe. 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> The other was the comment Fran made to Alison about some spilled tequila, which also came close to making me also spill some of my tequila on Alison......from across the table!



I asked Fran about this and she doesn't remember either!



pkondz said:


> You're taking all the fun out of it!



Well evidently whatever Fran and I said can be taken that way!



Steppesister said:


> Holy crap. What happened to the "What happens in Disney, stays in Disney"? Oh, wait, NM, that's what TRs are for.



Yeah, but if you don't remember you can't talk about it.



Steppesister said:


> Don't mind me.... I'll just be over here hiding under the table.  (ALONE!)


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Awesome... I get to post the EXACT same 2 photos when I get there on mine. HAHAHA. Great minds and all that.







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hey, if you didn't want to hear the answer....... don't try to pull things out of my head!  (insert evil laughter)
> 
> Besides, I didn't explain them..........or does that make it worse?



I'm not sure getting inside anyone's head is a good idea!  Them can be some sceeery places!



Steppesister said:


> Okay, fine. You win!







pkondz said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I almost never mention my commits.



Darned auto correct!    Too much posting from the phone!



pkondz said:


> I'm familiar with it... and had a sneaking suspicion that's what would happen.
> Besides... I don't _want_ to speed read. I like "hearing" the narration and characters.



We listen to our books (well me, Fran reads on her tablet), I find I have a much higher retention rate and the folks reading the books make the characters come so much more to life than if I just read it.



pkondz said:


> She's under the table everyone! Cross your legs!!!



Oh soooooo many ways you can go with this one!  



Steppesister said:


> Staaaaaaaawp, you two!!!



REALLY!



Pinkocto said:


> Fun morning  sorry Fran wasn't up to going out though.
> 
> You are making me hungry with all this yummy food!!!



Yeah, the first part was a planned absence, the second was not.   I could use some yummy food about now!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that sucks. Sorry you have to deal with that. But good thing you checked!



Yeah, better to know now when it's easier to fix.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Disney not wanting to make money? Perish the thought. Maybe some of those people came through that buy 30 of everything so they can sell it on eBay.



True, I shoulda checked eBay!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry, this has nothing to do with anything, but whenever I hear about gazpacho, I think of the Simpsons. In one episode, Homer threw a BBQ party. Lisa is becoming a vegetarian so she tries to hijack the BBQ by offering everyone gazpacho instead. Someone shouts, "Go back to Russia!" which never fails to crack me up.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hope you guys had a great one!



Well it was uneventful.  A Facebook memory from 7 years ago popped up the other day, and reminded me that spending Thanksgiving alone just the two of us is not all that bad.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool, that looks like fun!



It was a nice thing to do in WS that didn't involve over stuffing ourselves and we still were engaged in our surroundings and not (too) buried in our phones.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, those are quality items!



Perhaps, but I'm not wiping my lips with Beaver Butts!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What an awesome group of people!



We had a blast!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Amazing how they didn't come up with that.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I would have needed several shots to even consider watching it!



  Can you believe I watched all three of them?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes! Stop ruining desserts with dead grapes!







IowaTater said:


> Now I'm kicking myself for not stopping in there. Those would have been great Rob Your Neighbor gift this Christmas.



You mean "White Elephant" or "Dirty Santa"?



IowaTater said:


> And they were so nummy! Like frozen lemonades. I couldn't even taste the alcohol at all and they were perfect on that hot day.



They totally were, I think I got another one later in the game.



IowaTater said:


> They definitely changed the recipe or something. I couldn't believe how tough the crust was on yours too



I had forgotten about the crust being so tough.  Yeah, I couldn't even cut through it with my fork!



IowaTater said:


> How was this? It looks delicious and was on my list but I never got it.
> 
> I'm glad Fran was feeling better by the end of the day but it was a bummer we missed her. We had a great time that day!!



It was great!  I only got the one shot version and it totally packed a punch!



afwdwfan said:


> So. Much. Chocolate. How did I not know there's a chocolate studio????



Of course there is!  



afwdwfan said:


> But could you even yell loud enough to hear yourself over the "debate?" Maybe you should have just hung out in La Cava for a few more hours.



That probably would have been a better use of our time.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks delicious. I clearly didn't eat enough for breakfast this morning.



I know how you feel.  



afwdwfan said:


> Italy? Yeah, that's where I'd go to find a margarita.



I know!  I didn't even realize that Italy had a margarita!



afwdwfan said:


> Nooo!!! Don't ruin a perfectly good apple based dessert with raisins!



See!  Another vote against dead grapes.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad she was feeling a little bit better. After your pool/hot tub time and her day of rest you should be all ready to enjoy the evening.


----------



## franandaj

After we did some online surfing on our computers, we left around 5PM for Epcot.  This time instead of going over the bridge towards France we headed towards the UK where we would find kiosks from the British Isles.  Our first stop was at Ireland.  









On my first visit to F&W this was my most favorite booth as I loved the Fisherman’s Pie.  It’s still good, but not my favorite savory treat anymore.  It doesn’t taste quite the same as I remembered.





We also got the cheese plate, it was good enough, but it was a cheese plate.  To make it special you really need to add some honeycomb or other spectacular ingredients.





After we ate our savories, I sent Fran back for the molten center chocolate cake. I had her get two as in the past they were about the size of a half dollar or smaller.  It was double the size of the cakes in the past!  Still delicious!





We moved on to Scotland next.  









Here we got one each of the food items, but no drinks.  Here is the Scottish Lamb Stew with Neeps and Tatties.  The stew was good and I was fine with the tatties, but not so much on the Neeps, which are Turnips in American speak.





I was dubious about the potato pancake, but I ate around the salmon and it was excellent!  I wanted to come back and get one without the salmon, but I was never hungry enough when passing the booth.





The laird cake was mostly good but I thought that the layer of oats were a little out of place. Fran says the Scots put oats in everything to keep them regular.  





So far we had not ordered any adult beverages so I had us stop at the Refreshment Port for a Dragonberry Refresher with Bacardi Rum.  It was very tasty and packed a nice punch.





Fran could not resist the siren song of the Cronut.





She wanted to go to Canada next, but the line was tremendously long.  I told her that it would be much better to visit Canada earlier in the day as the line was full through the entire queue that they had taped off on the ground.  Instead we moved on to the Wine and Dine studio.









We got a scallop, pork loin and wine & cheese which came with wines to match each kind of cheese. The wines and cheeses paired very nicely together, we actually ate them last, sort of as our “dessert” course.





Here is the pork loin, I thought it was really good.





The scallop was cooked perfectly, and very tasty.  I kind of had to chuckle a bit.  I overheard a girl in line saying, “Well, I’m not going to pay $5 for just one scallop!”  I guess she and I eat in different restaurants because I’m used to an appetizer serving as one scallop and often times they are $9, sometimes even $13-16!









I thought this area was nice they way that they had it decorated.





People were just lounging around on the fake grass and enjoying their foods and beverages.





I got another glass of red wine to go and we headed over to mouse gears. I didn't find anything I wanted.  

On our way back to the room, we stopped by W&D again and I got a Goldie with our vouchers. For those of you who don’t know, Goldie is the Chardonnay that is made at Kurt Russell’s winery. You pretty much can not buy his wines at a store.  You either need to attend a dinner where his wines are featured or find them at F&W.  I was lucky enough to meet him two years ago at a Wine Dinner.





After that we headed for the room. I did a little bit on the computer and went to bed.


----------



## krrrristen

Getting caught up on trip reports. Hello there! 

Being a whiskey girl, I really wanted to try the Tipsy Laird. Unfortunately it's not gluten free 

I don't normally get scallops as an appetizer, but sometimes I'll get them for a meal and it will be $30-40 for ~7. Seems about on par with Disney.

I walked through a few times at night and caught lots of people lounging on the grass. Always wanted to make it back there with some desserts to just lounge, but didn't quite have this time during my visits this year.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> You mean "White Elephant" or "Dirty Santa"?



Kind of the same premise.  Our version is played with dice and after the gifts are doled out, then it's time for robbing. 

The rest of your F&W day looks wonderful.  I had the cheese trio from Ireland as well and pretty much had the same reaction.


----------



## afwdwfan

Looks like a delicious f&w evening.   I'm sorry you had to bypass Canada but it sounds like everyone must have been craving some of that cheese soup.


----------



## orangecats2

I had the cheese soup at the kiosk back in 09 and I was not a fan. Too many vegetables I didn't like and too thin. My cheese soup is really thick and I can put in vegetables that I like.


----------



## irene_dsc

Some of those treats look like fun. The Scottish ones make me think of Outlander.  Lots of whiskey and porridge (oatmeal)  were featured in the books!

I'm definitely not used to scallops being that pricey. But, they are probably frozen anywhere near me, anyhow,  so that is probably why. I do love good scallops. Yum.  (I also rarely go to seafood places. Because,  well, Midwest. Far from ocean.)

My sister used to host a New Year's Eve party with a big white elephant gift swap right after midnight.  It got pretty crazy sometimes!  Beaver balm would've fit right in!  Iirc, she used to call them Useless Gifts.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

franandaj said:


> Tequila does have that affect on folks!


 Some more than others........... 



franandaj said:


> That is true. I have not had a bad meet up with anyone on here yet!


 I'll take that as a complement 



franandaj said:


> Very true. Plus evidently we had some discussions that can't be posted here.


 More fun that way for all of us that were there. 



franandaj said:


> I asked Fran about this and she doesn't remember either!


 Was it a little naughty.......yes. Was it inappropriate......certainly not to me, or for that particular crowd for sure!  It also had a lot to do with Fran's impeccable timing. There was that little delay and then........BAM!  



franandaj said:


> Yeah, but if you don't remember you can't talk about it.


 Blame it on the tequila! Oh wait, you already did. 



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure getting inside anyone's head is a good idea! Them can be some sceeery places!


 That's the truth..........since I'm guessing you MUST be talking about Liesa. 



franandaj said:


> Oh soooooo many ways you can go with this one!


 And in this case........ESPECIALLY when talking about Liesa! 



franandaj said:


> On our way back to the room, we stopped by W&D again and I got a Goldie with our vouchers. For those of you who don’t know, Goldie is the Chardonnay that is made at Kurt Russell’s winery. You pretty much can not buy his wines at a store. You either need to attend a dinner where his wines are featured or find them at F&W. I was lucky enough to meet him two years ago at a Wine Dinner.


Great pic of a superstar! But who is that guy in the picture with you???


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh the siren song of the cronut, that is such a perfect phrase 

I've discovered some really good gluten free donuts but nothing that compares to cronuts 


My eyes jumped down to the Kurt Russell picture before reading and my immediate thought was that you got to meet him again. That was just so cool!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The band weekend sounds like a lot of fun, but hard work, too.



franandaj said:


> Our last part of cleaning any apartment is the kitchen. On a whim I decided to run the dishwasher and make sure that it worked. You never know about appliances in your tenant's apartments, especially when they have lived there for a long time. The first bad sign was when water started to come out the dishwasher overflow valve and spill into the sink. The second bad sign was when we started to smell some sort of “electrical burning”. We turned off the dishwasher and unplugged everything under the sink. It turns out that it’s a mess under there, leaks from on top of the counter, leaks from the dishwasher. We had already decided to replace the stove in there, but now we’re looking for a dishwasher too.



It is a good job that you decided to run it. This could have been really dangerous.



franandaj said:


>



I love this Magic Shot.



franandaj said:


> Peanut butter and white chocolate mousse. It was OK. PB was too viscous when placed next to the mousse.



This sounds delicious. What a shame that the combination did not really work.



franandaj said:


> Liquid Nitro Almond tart, it was good but not to die for IMHO



What a shame. I don't usually have a sweet tooth, but this blew my mind last year.



Pinkocto said:


> The nitro truffle was not done half as well as last year.



What a shame.



franandaj said:


> Cruises ate especially fun because someone can be on the exact same cruise and have a completely different experience.



I know what you mean. I have read some posts on our cruise meet thread today and also some reviews for our cruise and I have the strong feeling that we were on a different cruise.



franandaj said:


> I got the schinkennuddeln which was yummy!



I love this dish. It is so simple and yet so delicious. I may have to make some the next evening that I am not on late shift.



franandaj said:


> They had it last year, not sure beyond that.



Last year was the first year for Remy's Hide and Squeak.

Corinna


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see that you and Fran had a lot of food during the F&W Festival that day. There were times where I got a lot of different dishes during the F&W Festival but it is nice to see other types of dishes that I didn't try in October. The cronut was one of the dishes that I wanted to get but I was so stuffed that I missed it. But I was able to get the dole whip during my visit.


----------



## franandaj

krrrristen said:


> Getting caught up on trip reports. Hello there!







krrrristen said:


> Being a whiskey girl, I really wanted to try the Tipsy Laird. Unfortunately it's not gluten free



Well that's a bummer!  I try to eat gluten free only for a dietary thing, but not as a requirement.  I sort of let that go to the wind when it comes to vacation.  I ended up gaining 5 lbs on this trip eating gluten an desserts!



krrrristen said:


> I don't normally get scallops as an appetizer, but sometimes I'll get them for a meal and it will be $30-40 for ~7. Seems about on par with Disney.



Yeah, they are pricey anywhere.  If you are getting them cheap you are not getting quality scallops and they are not prepared well.



krrrristen said:


> I walked through a few times at night and caught lots of people lounging on the grass. Always wanted to make it back there with some desserts to just lounge, but didn't quite have this time during my visits this year.



I never find the time to lounge even at DCA, we are still rushed regardless.  There is just not enough time in the day!



orangecats2 said:


> I had the cheese soup at the kiosk back in 09 and I was not a fan. Too many vegetables I didn't like and too thin. My cheese soup is really thick and I can put in vegetables that I like.



See I love the celery and onions in the soup. I need to remember to put that soup in the rotation while it's cold here.  We only have a few more weeks before it starts to warm up again.  Thank you for that reminder.  I love to make this soup!



irene_dsc said:


> Some of those treats look like fun. The Scottish ones make me think of Outlander. Lots of whiskey and porridge (oatmeal) were featured in the books!



Funny I would not have thought of Outlander as they ate so much more simple food than what was served at the Scotland booth!  We are fans of the books, but we listen to them, the last one we heard was the (now I can't remember the name) but it's the one where Brianna and Roger go back and Claire & Jaime's house go up in flames, but the new gets it wrong because they don't have the right plates.  We have the next two and I"m not sure why we don't listen.  Perhaps we are afraid of cliffhangers but we have two more books!



irene_dsc said:


> I'm definitely not used to scallops being that pricey. But, they are probably frozen anywhere near me, anyhow, so that is probably why. I do love good scallops. Yum. (I also rarely go to seafood places. Because, well, Midwest. Far from ocean.)



Yeah, I'm used to about $10 for one scallop as a appetizer.



irene_dsc said:


> My sister used to host a New Year's Eve party with a big white elephant gift swap right after midnight. It got pretty crazy sometimes! Beaver balm would've fit right in! Iirc, she used to call them Useless Gifts.



I've only done them at parties for square dancing and then we adopted it for our band parties.  Even though we don't attend the parties any longer the tradition stands.  I'm sure no one has any idea who started it.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Fran would never try it and my second trip that I rode, I was a little hesitant, but the Green Team was so mild that I decided I wouldn't second guess myself on riding Orange Team again.
> 
> Alberto was thrown off for a whole day after riding it.



I had a similar experience. "Hey gang! Green was fun! Let's try Orange!"






franandaj said:


> Yeah, well she thinks diet Mtn Dew is a hydrating beverage and rarely drinks just water.



I'm the same. I rarely if ever drink just water.



franandaj said:


> I think you're in the minority around here when it comes to dead grapes.



I know.



franandaj said:


> I guess I just lucked out!



All right! Alison got lucky!
You go girl!



franandaj said:


> I can see how that would happen as your trip was so short.







franandaj said:


> Whadda ya mean that's not me?????



When I posted that, I thought of something really clever.


Too clever. I have no idea now.



franandaj said:


> Same place you get a Cronut!



Really??? Is that new?



franandaj said:


> I still have to do the next update...I've been working on a novel for the past few days....



:
(And I haven't read the last chapter yet!!)


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> We listen to our books (well me, Fran reads on her tablet), I find I have a much higher retention rate and the folks reading the books make the characters come so much more to life than if I just read it.



Interesting! I never listen to books..... unless I'm doing a solo road trip. Then I really like them.



franandaj said:


> Oh soooooo many ways you can go with this one!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


>



Love the grass roof. Nice touch.



franandaj said:


> On my first visit to F&W this was my most favorite booth as I loved the Fisherman’s Pie.



That looks interesting. I didn't even have it on my radar, somehow.



franandaj said:


> We also got the cheese plate, it was good enough, but it was a cheese plate. To make it special you really need to add some honeycomb or other spectacular ingredients.



Or add the right company. Might I suggest a middle aged Winnipeg lad?



franandaj said:


> After we ate our savories, I sent Fran back for the molten center chocolate cake. I had her get two as in the past they were about the size of a half dollar or smaller. It was double the size of the cakes in the past! Still delicious!



That was all at Ireland? Huh! Not bad.



franandaj said:


>



Okay buddy. What exactly are you doing behind that sign???



franandaj said:


> Here is the Scottish Lamb Stew with Neeps and Tatties.



Looks good. Love a good stew.



franandaj said:


> The stew was good and I was fine with the tatties, but not so much on the Neeps, which are Turnips in American speak.



Answers my question.



franandaj said:


> Fran says the Scots put oats in everything to keep them regular.



 She's probably right.



franandaj said:


> Fran could not resist the siren song of the Cronut.



Would you believe I didn't have one this trip?
What the H is wrong with me?!?!?



franandaj said:


> She wanted to go to Canada next, but the line was tremendously long.



We're popular, ya know.



franandaj said:


> We got a scallop, pork loin and wine & cheese which came with wines to match each kind of cheese. The wines and cheeses paired very nicely together, we actually ate them last, sort of as our “dessert” course.



Wow! That looks amazing! No wonder there was a big line.



franandaj said:


> Here is the pork loin, I thought it was really good.



Looks good.



franandaj said:


> I’m used to an appetizer serving as one scallop and often times they are $9, sometimes even $13-16!



Whoa. I tend to cook my own, so I'm not paying that kind of coin.



franandaj said:


> I thought this area was nice they way that they had it decorated.



Nice. And nice shot.



franandaj said:


> I got another glass of red wine to go and we headed over to mouse gears. I didn't find anything I wanted.



Who _are_ you???



franandaj said:


> For those of you who don’t know, Goldie is the Chardonnay that is made at Kurt Russell’s winery.



Didn't know. But makes sense he'd call it that.



franandaj said:


> I was lucky enough to meet him two years ago at a Wine Dinner.



Cool!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> After we ate our savories, I sent Fran back for the molten center chocolate cake. I had her get two as in the past they were about the size of a half dollar or smaller. It was double the size of the cakes in the past! Still delicious!



Double the chocolate is double the fun!



franandaj said:


> Fran says the Scots put oats in everything to keep them regular.



 I like you, Alison.  You're a regular gal.



franandaj said:


> Fran could not resist the siren song of the Cronut.



Well, who can??  



franandaj said:


> The scallop was cooked perfectly, and very tasty. I kind of had to chuckle a bit. I overheard a girl in line saying, “Well, I’m not going to pay $5 for just one scallop!” I guess she and I eat in different restaurants because I’m used to an appetizer serving as one scallop and often times they are $9, sometimes even $13-16!



I'm with her--I can use the $5 on another cronut!


----------



## Steppesister

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Was it a little naughty.......yes. Was it inappropriate......certainly not to me, or for that particular crowd for sure!  It also had a lot to do with Fran's impeccable timing. There was that little delay and then........BAM!



OH boy! It was quite a night. I'm still cracking up so hard, every time I remember it. Or don't. 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> That's the truth..........since I'm guessing you MUST be talking about Liesa.





GoofyFan1515 said:


> And in this case........ESPECIALLY when talking about Liesa!



HEY!!! Am I being disparaged here?! It was a collective "Life of the Party".


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> It’s still good, but not my favorite savory treat anymore.



OH, but it sure was mine! Mmmmm! 



franandaj said:


> The wines and cheeses paired very nicely together, we actually ate them last, sort of as our “dessert” course.



Then... done properly. Cheese IS dessert! 



franandaj said:


> “Well, I’m not going to pay $5 for just one scallop!” I guess she and I eat in different restaurants because I’m used to an appetizer serving as one scallop and often times they are $9, sometimes even $13-16!



I"m on her side. I'd pay $13-$15 for a full meal of them, but no way that for 1. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like you, Alison. You're a regular gal.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Looks like a great time at F & W. Jo and I amuse ourselves at the UK and Irish menus ( Southern Ireland is an independant country and not part of the UK they would shudder... ) . Who varifies the menu? Fishermans pie sure a classic. But chocolate pudding? The irish like a darn good cup of black tea with milk not herbal. My Mum and Dad ( Irish ) would shudder. They always have a 'brew' on the go.

I like tatties and we say potato cakes. Not pancakes. I love these. But never mind.. Lol. No vege haggis this year at least! 

Oh my re blondie wine and you meeting Kurt Russell. That guy is great. How lucky. I wonder why his wine is so rare now it sounds nice.

Lol re that lady complaining about $5 scallop. A perfect scallop like you say can command a high price here. I will give you $5 for one anyday! 

I imsgine she won't be first in line for the new Remy $650 per person private dining for 20 guest only option. You and Fran will be rushing to book this next time on The Dream or Fantasy I expect like Jo and I....


----------



## franandaj

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Some more than others...........







GoofyFan1515 said:


> I'll take that as a complement







GoofyFan1515 said:


> More fun that way for all of us that were there.







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Was it a little naughty.......yes. Was it inappropriate......certainly not to me, or for that particular crowd for sure!  It also had a lot to do with Fran's impeccable timing. There was that little delay and then........BAM!



She gets those little zingers in, not all the time, but enough that I laugh and then shrug it off. I'm still trying to figure out what she said.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Blame it on the tequila! Oh wait, you already did.







GoofyFan1515 said:


> That's the truth..........since I'm guessing you MUST be talking about Liesa.



Actually I was thinking about myself! 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> And in this case........ESPECIALLY when talking about Liesa!



Well I don't know her _that_ well, to go where I was going, but as I said, family board.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great pic of a superstar! But who is that guy in the picture with you???



Awwww....you're sweet.  



Pinkocto said:


> Oh the siren song of the cronut, that is such a perfect phrase



See o can resist. On our way somewhere Fran had me stop in this donut store where they sell ham & cheese croissants. She asked for a maple bar, I got a cinnamon roll, and I was paying I saw the entire tray of cronuts. They looked pretty good, but I told myself that they're not as good as I remembered, and resisted.



Pinkocto said:


> I've discovered some really good gluten free donuts but nothing that compares to cronuts



Well I'm glad you've found things to satisfy that sweet tooth that don't cause you harm.



Pinkocto said:


> My eyes jumped down to the Kurt Russell picture before reading and my immediate thought was that you got to meet him again. That was just so



I couldn't resist posting it again!



dolphingirl47 said:


> The band weekend sounds like a lot of fun, but hard work, too.



It is. I think I need another day or two afterwards just to chill out.  Maybe next year since we won't have a big trip near the time of that conference.



dolphingirl47 said:


> It is a good job that you decided to run it. This could have been really dangerous.



And I have a rather interesting development when I post the next update.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love this Magic Shot.



Thanks!   



dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounds delicious. What a shame that the combination did not really work.



Well it was just me. @Dis_Yoda really liked it.



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame. I don't usually have a sweet tooth, but this blew my mind last year.



I remember you went back several times, so I had hoped it was going to be good.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I know what you mean. I have read some posts on our cruise meet thread today and also some reviews for our cruise and I have the strong feeling that we were on a different cruise.



It is amazing how different servers and just a few activities can change each person's view of the cruise.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love this dish. It is so simple and yet so delicious. I may have to make some the next evening that I am not on late shift.



I had never heard of it before but I figured it somehow incorporated spaetzle or something similar.  I'll have to look into recipes.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Last year was the first year for Remy's Hide and Squeak.



I remembered several people hunting for him and wondering if I'd missed out on something before.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I had never heard of it before but I figured it somehow incorporated spaetzle or something similar. I'll have to look into recipes.



I use fusilli or another kind of twisted pasta. I can share my recipe with you tomorrow. I just need to convert it into US measurements.

Corinna


----------



## Mac Brew

Hello 
        I have been lurking on your report.But I just had to come out of hiding just to mention about your experience of the Scottish dishes.Most ot the time the neeps ( turnip ) is mashed and on the plate separate from the mashed potatoes.They are sometimes mashed together but not always. As for the Tipsy Laird it is the first time I have seen it served with oats as an ingredient most unusual never seen it served like that in this part of Scotland it maybe a west coast thing.Loving your report.


----------



## Mac Brew

There is a scottish trifle  that uses oats in it it is called Cranachan this one has toasted oats in it used on Burns night as an alternative to the Tipsy Laird.There is a website for scottish recipes :-          scottishrecipes.co.uk ,  which has a few of our national dishes on it if you can put up with the advertising on it.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see that you and Fran had a lot of food during the F&W Festival that day. There were times where I got a lot of different dishes during the F&W Festival but it is nice to see other types of dishes that I didn't try in October. The cronut was one of the dishes that I wanted to get but I was so stuffed that I missed it. But I was able to get the dole whip during my visit.



I always like to see what other people tried and how they felt about it. I know it's not a Disney Cronut, but next time you come to So Cal, there is place near my house that makes a pretty good cronut.



pkondz said:


> I had a similar experience. "Hey gang! Green was fun! Let's try Orange!"



It doesn't bother me, in fact I find green kind of boring.



pkondz said:


> I'm the same. I rarely if ever drink just water.



I drink so much water it isn't even funny. I have a "Big Gulp" sized water bottle that I fill 2-4 times a day with ice and water.



pkondz said:


> All right! Alison got lucky!
> You go girl!







pkondz said:


> When I posted that, I thought of something really clever.
> 
> 
> Too clever. I have no idea now.







pkondz said:


> Really??? Is that new?



I seem to remember getting one with Rum three years ago.



pkondz said:


> :
> (And I haven't read the last chapter yet!!)



Hopefully you have time after tonight is over.



pkondz said:


> Interesting! I never listen to books..... unless I'm doing a solo road trip. Then I really like them.



We listen all the time. Once you read the last chapter and open the map, maybe it will make more sense to you.



pkondz said:


> Love the grass roof. Nice touch.



I didn't even notice. 



pkondz said:


> That looks interesting. I didn't even have it on my radar, somehow.



I study the menus quite carefully and I had loved it that first time in 2009, not sure what was different the last two times.



pkondz said:


> Or add the right company. Might I suggest a middle aged Winnipeg lad?







pkondz said:


> That was all at Ireland? Huh! Not bad.



Quite good actually!



pkondz said:


> Okay buddy. What exactly are you doing behind that sign???



I thought about photoshopping him out of the picture. Too much work.



pkondz said:


> Looks good. Love a good stew.



My favorite though was still Belgium.



pkondz said:


> Answers my question.



Ha! Beat you to it!



pkondz said:


> She's probably right.



She usually is, but then again @Mac Brew has provided an alternate stance.



pkondz said:


> Would you believe I didn't have one this trip?
> What the H is wrong with me?!?!?







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Double the chocolate is double the fun!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like you, Alison. You're a regular gal.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, who can??



Evidently me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm with her--I can use the $5 on another cronut!



I'm not surprised!



Steppesister said:


> OH boy! It was quite a night. I'm still cracking up so hard, every time I remember it. Or don't.



Marv finally told me what Fran said. It wasn't that bad.



Steppesister said:


> HEY!!! Am I being disparaged here?! It was a collective "Life of the Party".



I thought we were all pretty lively!



Steppesister said:


> OH, but it sure was mine! Mmmmm!



I'm still trying to figure out which savory was mine!



Steppesister said:


> Then... done properly. Cheese IS dessert!



Absolutely!



Steppesister said:


> I"m on her side. I'd pay $13-$15 for a full meal of them, but no way that for 1.



Most places that I've seen them offered as a full meal, they are usually $30+, OK I take that back. My mom sent me links to the two restaurants we are going to go to over Christmas while I'm there and at the Italian restaurant they are only $28 for the entree.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looks like a great time at F & W. Jo and I amuse ourselves at the UK and Irish menus ( Southern Ireland is an independant country and not part of the UK they would shudder... ) . Who varifies the menu? Fishermans pie sure a classic. But chocolate pudding? The irish like a darn good cup of black tea with milk not herbal. My Mum and Dad ( Irish ) would shudder. They always have a 'brew' on the go.



You know I have no idea who authenticates these menus.  According to @Mac Brew the Scotland offerings don't seem to be all that correct either!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I like tatties and we say potato cakes. Not pancakes. I love these. But never mind.. Lol. No vege haggis this year at least!



We call them potato pancakes or Latkes.  I love when we visit my old stomping grounds (San Fernando Valley) where they have lots of fantastic Jewish delis.  They make the best Latkes!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my re blondie wine and you meeting Kurt Russell. That guy is great. How lucky. I wonder why his wine is so rare now it sounds nice.



He makes very little of his wines, mostly enough to satisfy his family and the few events that are held often at Disney restaurants.  He makes another one specifically for his mother.  I can't remember what that one was called.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol re that lady complaining about $5 scallop. A perfect scallop like you say can command a high price here. I will give you $5 for one anyday!



Provided it is a Diver Scallop they are quite good.  The tiny sea scallops you can keep!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I imsgine she won't be first in line for the new Remy $650 per person private dining for 20 guest only option. You and Fran will be rushing to book this next time on The Dream or Fantasy I expect like Jo and I....



Tell me more about this!  I tried to find it online and couldn't find any information, sounds intriguing!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It doesn't bother me, in fact I find green kind of boring.



Agreed. First time I rode it I loved it. Second time was okay. Didn't bother last time.



franandaj said:


> I drink so much water it isn't even funny. I have a "Big Gulp" sized water bottle that I fill 2-4 times a day with ice and water.



I probably don't drink enough of anything. Maybe a couple of small glasses a day.



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


> I seem to remember getting one with Rum three years ago.



Well.... dang. And I was right there.



franandaj said:


> We listen all the time. Once you read the last chapter and open the map, maybe it will make more sense to you.



hope so



franandaj said:


> I thought about photoshopping him out of the picture. Too much work.



And too much fun to leave him in and speculate


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I use fusilli or another kind of twisted pasta. I can share my recipe with you tomorrow. I just need to convert it into US measurements.
> 
> Corinna



I can do that too.  I've done it in the past.  The hardest conversion I had was figuring out what aubergines were!



Mac Brew said:


> Hello
> I have been lurking on your report.But I just had to come out of hiding just to mention about your experience of the Scottish dishes.Most ot the time the neeps ( turnip ) is mashed and on the plate separate from the mashed potatoes.They are sometimes mashed together but not always. As for the Tipsy Laird it is the first time I have seen it served with oats as an ingredient most unusual never seen it served like that in this part of Scotland it maybe a west coast thing.Loving your report.



  I have seen you around on other folks reports and knew you were outside the US, but I hadn't been able to place where you were coming from.  Thanks for the thoughts on the Scottish dishes! They did have the neeps on one side of the plate opposite the tatties.  The one thing about the Tipsy Laird that I didn't like was the oats.  Otherwise it was a great dessert.



Mac Brew said:


> There is a scottish trifle  that uses oats in it it is called Cranachan this one has toasted oats in it used on Burns night as an alternative to the Tipsy Laird.There is a website for scottish recipes :-          scottishrecipes.co.uk ,  which has a few of our national dishes on it if you can put up with the advertising on it.



Thanks for the link. Some interesting stuff there. I have in fact tried Haggis.  Didn't care for it much, but there was a time when I knew some folks from the Clan MacLeod, one of them felt he needed to share the heritage with American friends.  I can't say I'll be having it again, but I can say that I've tried it!


----------



## franandaj

Another little life update here….so remember the whole thing with the Dishwasher?  Well the contractor got in there and checked it all out, turns out he was able to fix everything. Fran had spoken to him and she told me that the dishwasher was “fixed”.  There was a “clog” that he cleared, so she asked me if I would rather save money or put in a new dishwasher.  I decided on save money.  Well a few days later, I spoke to the contractor and he knows I’m a little squeamish, so he mentioned that the dishwasher was fixed, and I said, “yeah, Fran told me it was a cloggage”.  He told me that was all I wanted to know.  Now I’m thinking about what kind of vermin was in there!    Could Remy have been caught in the pipes?    The good news is that the dishwasher is functioning again despite whatever was working against us, and the apartment is officially on the market even if the new stove hasn’t arrived yet. I’ve taken a few calls from the sign in front, but I still need to list it at online marketing sites.


Even though we have a moratorium on travel, I’ve still managed to work in a trip to San Jose to see my parents over the Christmas holiday. We’ll be spending an entire week there. Normally Fran likes to just pop up there and come back as soon as the holidays are over.  We may even go up to “The City” and play tourist for a bit!  We made a small amount of progress on the old house, but nothing substantial, I do have one room cleared out except for two pieces of furniture and empty boxes, but that still leaves two bedrooms, a bathroom, plus the living room, kitchen and dining room.    Baby steps.



Day 4


I last left off with our second full day at the F&W Festival.  These days were carefully selected as they were weekdays. Our strategy for the festival was to avoid WS on weekends as most touring strategies suggest that lines are long and the park is overall more crowded.  The day was dawning on Day 4 of the vacation and I was a Friday morning.

Fran and I are a little strange in our sleeping habits. We like to sleep with the TV on as it functions as a night light and the drone of the sound lulls us to sleep. Normally I have news of some sort playing. Well today was no bueno. When I woke up at 5:30AM, the TV was not on. I tried futzing with the remote and Fran informed me that during the night the TV had stopped working. I decided that I might as well take a bath. After that I played on my phone for a little while before getting dressed. I fixed myself breakfast which consisted of coffee, V8, and corn flakes.  I started a load of white laundry, and still had a little time to spare.

Today was a rope drop day for me, Fran took the option of not going in the park this morning and would just hang out until it was time for lunch. I caught the Friendship boat right as it pulled up to the dock.





I was boarded by 8:25AM, and i thought i would have the boat almost all to myself.









We stopped at the Swolphin before heading to DHS, and those hopes were crushed. A ton of people got on and everyone was squished in like sardines. It wasn't long before we arrived at DHS.





I went through security and the tapstiles before they stopped us on Hollywood Blvd. Sorry, no pictures in this part as I was on a mission. By 8:50 they let us in the park, and I made a beeline for RnRC just like about half the other people in the line up. They hadn’t actually opened the queue yet so a huge line formed all the way out the courtyard. I lost a little bit of time parking the scooter and backtracking to get in line, but pretty soon we were heading into the regular queue and onto the ride.  As I passed under the wait time sign it said 15 minutes, which may have been fairly accurate.

I waited for the front row and it was awesome. And there had been some discussion previously about the preshow being shown at rope drop, I can confirm that on my visit, the preshow was in fact playing. 





Then I grabbed my photo and headed right back over to the FP+ line just as the FP window opened.





Second ride accomplished I went back to the boat dock and caught the boat back to BCV.  While I was waiting, I saw this boat go by. It was about the same time the day before (on my way to Epcot) that I saw an identical boat. I thought it was kind of odd, but I guess they even need to trim the “natural” foliage, and quite aggressively, I might add!





This time we didn't pick up a ton of passengers at the Swolphin.





It took half an hour and I was back in the room by 10:15.  As I was arriving at the BCV I realized that with our noon reservation at B&C the next day, we would really be pushing our morning at DHS. We would have to be out of there at 11:30AM and since this was the only day I planned for both of us to go there, I hated to be so rushed. So I pulled up the app and checked to see if any later times for lunch had opened up. I had checked a couple weeks ago with no luck. Turns out today, they had a 2:10PM available for tomorrow. When I got back to the room I asked Fran how she felt about this and she was game. She was up and dressed, and since we were having a late lunch tomorrow, I checked to see if we could push our dinner reservation back, and I could. Then I checked to see if any more FP+ were available at DHS since I only had two, but there weren’t any I wanted. Well two out of three wins was not bad!

I put the laundry that I started that morning in the dryer. We still had time to do online stuff for a bit. I can't remember if this was the day that she HAD to order tickets for Game of Thrones in concert, but i know we were caught up in that one of our mornings. And before I forget, here are some pictures of the last couple pastries from our trip to the Boardwalk Bakery.  I think she had this one for her breakfast this morning.





This was my coffee cake, but it had waaaaay too much sugar in it for me.  I ate about ⅛ of it and got a massive sugar rush, so she finished it for me in the middle of the night one night.





We headed out to Epcot at 11:00AM, and stopped on the bridge to take a photopass photo.









We found Remy in France.









Then we proceeded to Monsieur Paul, but I looked longingly at Chefs de France.  We canceled our reservation there last trip, so I made us a reservation there for March, since I have no idea after that when we will be back.









Looking back out at the park, it isn’t very crowded yet.





No one was at the restaurant yet so we went inside the Bakery/gift shop. I couldn't resist the Marie T-shirt, sippy cup and cap. 

















Fran purchased them for me as I went back to the restaurant since a queue was forming now.  Soon they let us into the restaurant.  





























Seating was assigned and we paired with a couple from Ft. Lauderdale who were quite pleasant. They were nice enough, the man was about 20 years her senior and he admitted that he was 80 and seemed to enjoy complaining about everything in an old man kind of way.

We started off with a cocktail made with a French Aperitif, Lillet. It was quite good. 





They gave us this breadstick coated with parmesan, Swiss, and some other spices I can't remember. It was delicious.





Our appetizer was a pate of pork, chicken and duck in a puff pastry crust. 





We also got a breadstick.





It was served with a George de Boeuf Beaujolais Villages. Both were just incredible. I sopped up the leftover sauce on my plate with the bread, it was so good! They refilled my glass partway through this course.





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The main course was next. This was served with an Albert Bichot Macon Villages. It’s a Burgundy White, but for those who are used to California nomenclature, it’s a Chardonnay.  Again a fantastic wine!  This was my favorite wine, they refilled my glass during the course and Fran gave me half of her glass as she was slowing down.





When I read the English translation on the menu, with my limited French I realized that they had left something out in translation. What they failed to translate was that the dish would be served in a French style Casserole, le Creuset, a cookware manufacturer who also appeared to be the sponsor of the lunch.





The dish was made with tenderly cooked chicken breast, wild mushrooms, chunks of ham, peas, rich cream sauce, and a serving of rice on the side. I ended up dumping the rice into the casserole. It was very delicious!









We ended up taking home leftovers from this course.  We put it in the freezer in a baggie and took it home with us.  I ate it for breakfast once we were back in Long Beach.

They explained to us that French folk have cheese with every meal, so we were served a slice of Brie with walnuts and walnut bread.





Our wine was a Chateau Bon Ami Bordeaux, again wonderful wine!





I enjoyed the cheese most with the apricot drops. Fran gave up on her glass of wine so I poured her glass into mine. Seeing hers was empty, the server came by and immediately refilled hers. I finished that off waiting for dessert to be served. At one point the older gentleman  (who was full of stories) told us all about how he met his wife, he was an avid boatman and basically she was the first one who didn't get violently ill on one of his wild rides, and when she was able to pilot the boat as well, he knew she was a keeper.

They explained that the Apple Tatin was invented by accident.  Since I’m a little foggy on the details by this point, I’m turning to Wikipedia for clarification.

From Wikipedia:  Research shows that the tarte Tatin was created accidentally at the Hotel Tatin in Lamotte-Beuvron, France, about 100 miles (160 km) south of Paris, in the 1880s. The hotel was run by two sisters, Stéphanie and Caroline Tatin. There are conflicting stories concerning the tart's origin, but the most common is that Stéphanie Tatin, who did most of the cooking, was overworked one day. She started to make a traditional apple pie but left the apples cooking in butter and sugar for too long. Smelling the burning, she tried to rescue the dish by putting the pastry base on top of the pan of apples, quickly finishing the cooking by putting the whole pan in the oven. After turning out the upside down tart, she was surprised to find how much the hotel guests appreciated the dessert. In an alternative version of the tart's origin, Stéphanie baked a caramelized apple tart upside-down by mistake, regardless she served her guests the unusual dish.

This dessert was sooooo good, but I was getting so full by this point, I finished off a little over half of it.  It was paired with a Champagne.





After everything was all done, they gave us a bling bag with a Paul Bocuse cookbook and an advertisement for the cookware our lunch was served in. 





We said goodbye to our tablemates and headed out of the restaurant.

We stopped at the refreshment port and got each of us a Dragonberry Refresher with Bacardi Rum and headed towards the AP processing center in Innoventions East. For those of you counting, I think this was drink #9 in about 3 hours.





You see there was a special for AP holders that on your third day entering Epcot during F&W,  you were eligible to receive a complimentary glass. 





Glasses in tow we headed back to the resort. Fran had ordered a new pair of sandals which were waiting at the front desk so I went back to the room and she went to pick them up.

As soon as I got to the room, I got into bed for my nap. I knew beforehand that they would give us lots of wine at the lunch.  I had no firm plans for that evening. The TV still wasn’t working. At some point I woke up to find that Fran was next to me, I think it was about 6:15 and I had that whole disoriented feeling that it was morning instead of night. I think it was then that I tried the TV and it finally worked. I fell back asleep until about 8PM when I finally woke up. Fran was in the living room working on her computer and watching TV. 

After getting my bearings, I put on my pool throw and came out to join her. There was no way we were going out at this point. We planned to hit rope drop at DHS the next morning and if we went out tonight, there's no way that would happen. Instead I started a load of the rest of our laundry, and then we split a grilled cheese sandwich and a can of tomato soup.  





Believe it or not this was the plan, or back up plan, depending on how you look at it. She went to bed shortly thereafter while I stayed up and put up an update and caught up on some DIS threads. I also had a load of laundry in the dryer. It sure made a racket! Then I took a soaker tub before going to bed.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Agreed. First time I rode it I loved it. Second time was okay. Didn't bother last time.



It's one of my favorites, plus we don't have it out here.



pkondz said:


> I probably don't drink enough of anything. Maybe a couple of small glasses a day.



64 oz a day they say, or for you 2000 ml.



pkondz said:


> Well.... dang. And I was right there.



Now you know for next time.  You can get them with or without Rum.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update! Glad you're going to your folks for Christmas. Drive or fly? 

Lunch looks amazing! 9 drinks in 3 hours; that's reasonable. 

Love the Marie garb- too cute. 

Like the free AP glasses.


----------



## dizneeat

*Yeah! Finally caught up again ..... well on this thread at least. 

I admire you to be able to be up for rope drop at the Studios. We had trouble making it to Epcot by 9am and we stayed at the Yacht Club. 

Love your ride photos from RnRC! 

And your meal at France looks really good and all that wine.  Well done on taking a nap afterwards. 

I took a lot of notes, but I will make Tom sit down tomorrow and look at your photos - so he gets an idea of what is in store for him next summer. *


----------



## Dis_Yoda

That lunch looks awesome!  Lots of awesome food and wine!  Then you pulled such a Dis_Yoda move and got even more alcohol after such an alcoholic lunch!  Go you!   No wonder you took such a nap afterwards with a needing just a grilled cheese for dinner.


----------



## DnA2010

Holy crap I was soo far behind! Haven't been on Disboards for a bit as life is crazy, but first stop - your TR  
Few quick comments:
Apple strudel with raisins- yuck! Although we don't agree on the whole cilantro thing, I'm with you here!
Too much ice cream in a float?!
How was Fran's cronut?
Very nice photopass pic on the bridge 

The parm/swiss breadstick at your meal looks sooo yummy!
GDB Beaujolais Villages is quite good- I had it the other day at a friends- yummy! I was totally counting your drinks and giggled when I saw your Dragonberry drink! Look at you go!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Great update! Glad you're going to your folks for Christmas. Drive or fly?



We always switch the fall/winter holidays with my sister, they just never travel. So it's whether or not my parents cone to us or we go to them. Since our house is in a horrible state and we want them to come to us next year, we're going there this year. We are driving. Unless it's an overnight trip we'll drive. We're staying for a week this time!



rentayenta said:


> Lunch looks amazing! 9 drinks in 3 hours; that's reasonable.



Not really, but 



rentayenta said:


> Love the Marie garb- too cute.
> 
> Like the free AP glasses.



I wear the hat all the time now. I was using the sippy cup, but then I got a Venti AP Days cup. Now it's hot coffee weather so I'm not using either, but I love them all!



dizneeat said:


> Yeah! Finally caught up again ..... well on this thread at least.



I know how you feel!



dizneeat said:


> I admire you to be able to be up for rope drop at the Studios. We had trouble making it to Epcot by 9am and we stayed at the Yacht Club.
> 
> Love your ride photos from RnRC!



There were only a couple rope drop days, and they were weekends, we don't get trips as long as yours, so we have to make the most of some of the parks!



dizneeat said:


> And your meal at France looks really good and all that wine.  Well done on taking a nap afterwards.



There was kind of no choice,  either don't enjoy tell wine or take a nap after enjoying it!



dizneeat said:


> *I took a lot of notes, but I will make Tom sit down tomorrow and look at your photos - so he gets an idea of what is in store for him next summer. *



The French lunches are very popular.  They were offered on Fridays and Sundays. Jill tried to get us in the Sunday one but it sold out. She texted me when she struck out so I got up and got us in the Friday one. All these events are tough to get into.

I found the link and will post it to your thread.


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> I found the link and will post it to your thread.



*Thank you!!!! You are the best. *


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

The Remy $650 pp grab came from information on 2 disboard threads. Folks in concierge had been called and asked if they wanted to book it.... You know to avoid the rush of iverbooking...

Glad you got your dishwasher fixed. Sure it wasn't blocked by balony left overs! 

Nice to go see your parents and book some tourist time.

Nice morning in DHS. Love that they have a boat option from VBC. Great photo of you on RnRc. 

Neat you managed to change both dining MDR times. Much better. 

I love the Marie items you got. Nice of Fran to buy them for you. 

Le Creuset is common here also. Looks nice but oh my how heavy! Try boiling pasta who can lift that pan! 

Your lunch looks amazing. Interestimg re the history on the sisters. Thanks for that. Looks like a love,y restaurant. 

We also love to fall asleep to the news.


----------



## Malia78

Love the second RnRC pic!

Very cool to read about your French Family Meal--I also did one if those. Interesting to compare the food.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I can do that too. I've done it in the past. The hardest conversion I had was figuring out what aubergines were!



I can imagine that aubergines would have been confusing. Sorry, I got a little behind this week. It was crazy. I was inspired to make Schinkennudeln on Friday though. Here you go:

1.10 Pounds short pasta (I prefer using fusilli or other twisted pasta)
7 ounces cubed ham or pancetta
1 cup light cream
1.5 cups of milk
1 cup grated cheese (Edam or Gouda)
1 onion finely chopped
2 cloves of garlic (whole)

Cook pasta in slightly salted water until al dente. Fry onions and garlic in a little butter or margarine. Add ham or pancetta and fry until starting to brown. Remove garlic. Add milk and cream and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and gentle simmer for 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Put pasta into a ovenproof dish. Mix half of the cheese with the pasta. Pour over sauce and sprinkle the remaining cheese on top. Put into the oven, which has been pre-heated to 400 F and bake for 20 minutes or until the cheese has started to turn golden brown. I like to serve this with marinara sauce.





franandaj said:


> Well the contractor got in there and checked it all out, turns out he was able to fix everything.



I am glad that he managed to fix the dishwasher.



franandaj said:


> Even though we have a moratorium on travel, I’ve still managed to work in a trip to San Jose to see my parents over the Christmas holiday.



How nice that you get to spend Christmas with the family.



franandaj said:


> As I passed under the wait time sign it said 15 minutes, which may have been fairly accurate.



That is pretty good for this ride.



franandaj said:


> Turns out today, they had a 2:10PM available for tomorrow.



I am glad that you managed to change your reservation times.



franandaj said:


>



I love those cups.

Lunch looked nice. I think I would have enjoyed most of this.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> The good news is that the dishwasher is functioning again despite whatever was working against us, and the apartment is officially on the market even if the new stove hasn’t arrived yet. I’ve taken a few calls from the sign in front, but I still need to list it at online marketing sites.



Well, this is certainly exciting news! 



franandaj said:


> Baby steps.



Slow and steady wins the race! 



franandaj said:


> I decided that I might as well take a bath.



A bath is perfect for EVERY occasion and cures ALL conundrums. 



franandaj said:


> I fixed myself breakfast which consisted of coffee, V8, and corn flakes.



I fail to to see the "I fixed myself" part in this menu.



franandaj said:


> And there had been some discussion previously about the preshow being shown at rope drop, I can confirm that on my visit, the preshow was in fact playing.


a

That was me. Sad I missed it. 



franandaj said:


>



LOVE THIS!



franandaj said:


>



OMG, I haven't had pate in years! That looks amazing! 



franandaj said:


> For those of you counting, I think this was drink #9 in about 3 hours.



Holy Crap, Alison! 

And you guys are like whoa, A-Z in 14 days. Pssh, I ain't got nuthin' on you!


----------



## skier_pete

That meal at Monsieur Paul looked very yummy. We have yet to eat a regular meal there - I assume this was a specialty food and wine meal, right? They are a little to rich for out wallet, but boy that makes it tempting to consider something like that next fall. I really would like to try one of the special meals.

Not sure how you drive your scooter straight after all those drinks...I'd probably put it into the lagoon!


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> there is place near my house that makes a pretty good cronut.


What is the name of the place? I am interested in trying one.


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> That lunch looks awesome!  Lots of awesome food and wine!  Then you pulled such a Dis_Yoda move and got even more alcohol after such an alcoholic lunch!  Go you!   No wonder you took such a nap afterwards with a needing just a grilled cheese for dinner.



I knew they would be serving a lot of wine and I had planned on the nap. I just didn't know how long I would crash for.  I though of you and your tequila lunch where you got more tequila after the initial tequila!



DnA2010 said:


> Holy crap I was soo far behind! Haven't been on Disboards for a bit as life is crazy, but first stop - your TR
> Few quick comments:
> Apple strudel with raisins- yuck! Although we don't agree on the whole cilantro thing, I'm with you here!



So far we are 4 for no dead grapes, 1 with the dead grapes!

I hope everything with your new baby is well, from what I understand you are in for quite a time, perhaps for the next year or more!  



DnA2010 said:


> Too much ice cream in a float?!



Well when you pay like $6.95 and get mostly a cup of ice cream, yeah, I was expecting a little more of the hard soda.



DnA2010 said:


> How was Fran's cronut?



She liked it. She didn't say much, but it did disappear. She's a big fan of donuts etc.  Me I'd rather have a big plate of pasta! 



DnA2010 said:


> Very nice photopass pic on the bridge



Thank you!



DnA2010 said:


> The parm/swiss breadstick at your meal looks sooo yummy!



It was, though I would have liked more, everything was just the right portions.



DnA2010 said:


> GDB Beaujolais Villages is quite good- I had it the other day at a friends- yummy! I was totally counting your drinks and giggled when I saw your Dragonberry drink! Look at you go!



Normally I go with CA wines over French, but I know that GDB is a good solid wine.  I knew someone would be counting!



dizneeat said:


> *Thank you!!!! You are the best. *



I saw on your TR that you found all the Disney Food Blogs with the events and listing for the last two years.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I spoke to the contractor and he knows I’m a little squeamish, so he mentioned that the dishwasher was fixed, and I said, “yeah, Fran told me it was a cloggage”. He told me that was all I wanted to know.



Oh man.  That sounds so ominous.  But now I have to know!



franandaj said:


> We stopped at the Swolphin before heading to DHS, and those hopes were crushed. A ton of people got on and everyone was squished in like sardines.



Aw, come on!  Rope Drop is supposed to be exclusive!



franandaj said:


> We found Remy in France.



That looks like a hard one to spot.



franandaj said:


> Seating was assigned and we paired with a couple from Ft. Lauderdale who were quite pleasant. They were nice enough, the man was about 20 years her senior and he admitted that he was 80 and seemed to enjoy complaining about everything in an old man kind of way.



I didn't realize they sit you with strangers there.



franandaj said:


> Our appetizer was a pate of pork, chicken and duck in a puff pastry crust.



Would that be called a porchucken?  Or a pork chuck?  



franandaj said:


> At one point the older gentleman (who was full of stories) told us all about how he met his wife, he was an avid boatman and basically she was the first one who didn't get violently ill on one of his wild rides, and when she was able to pilot the boat as well, he knew she was a keeper.



Seems like a legit way to make a decision.



franandaj said:


> For those of you counting, I think this was drink #9 in about 3 hours.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The Remy $650 pp grab came from information on 2 disboard threads. Folks in concierge had been called and asked if they wanted to book it.... You know to avoid the rush of iverbooking...



Huh?  That's interesting.  I don't think we would be doing that one, at least until we have apartment #1 rented. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Glad you got your dishwasher fixed. Sure it wasn't blocked by balony left overs!



I doubt that the tenant in #3 ate baloney.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice to go see your parents and book some tourist time.



I have a feeling it might be Fran sleeps a lot and I get some DIS time. At least for the first three or so days.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice morning in DHS. Love that they have a boat option from VBC. Great photo of you on RnRc.



That's actually the only option, well other than walking.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Neat you managed to change both dining MDR times. Much better.



That's the problem with making reservations 6 moths in advance. You never really know when you're going to want to eat.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> love the Marie items you got. Nice of Fran to buy them for you.



Unfortunately it's cold now so too cold for the T-shirt and iced coffee.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Le Creuset is common here also. Looks nice but oh my how heavy! Try boiling pasta who can lift that pan!



I can see it for small dishes, but I don't make enough meals that would benefit from their crockery. No, I can't imagine lifting a pot of boiling water in one of those pans. Personally I'm an All Clad kinda girl.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your lunch looks amazing. Interestimg re the history on the sisters. Thanks for that. Looks like a love,y restaurant.



I have yet to eat there off the regular menu, but the French lunches have been exquisite!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We also love to fall asleep to the news.







Malia78 said:


> Love the second RnRC pic!
> 
> Very cool to read about your French Family Meal--I also did one if those. Interesting to compare the food.



I can't wait to hear about yours!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can imagine that aubergines would have been confusing. Sorry, I got a little behind this week. It was crazy. I was inspired to make Schinkennudeln on Friday though. Here you go:



Yeah, that was the most perplexing, since we call them zucchini or squash.  I'm going to have to add this into the rotation. I'll use ham since I have so much of it. Sounds like a good side dish, but I'll have to wait until we come home from Christmas, actually more like the new year as I already have the menus and shopping lists planned up until we leave.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I like to serve this with marinara sauce.



That sounds odd to me, doesn't the marinara overpower the delicate cheese and Cream flavor?



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that he managed to fix the dishwasher.



Yeah, saved us $658!



dolphingirl47 said:


> How nice that you get to spend Christmas with the family.



It is, we get them for one of the fall holidays each year.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is pretty good for this ride



I thought so, it was crazy, like 55 minutes when I came back to use my FP.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you managed to change your reservation times.



It worked out for a much less hectic day the next day.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love those cups.



I have a whole collection, but now that it is cold, I drink my coffee warm.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Lunch looked nice. I think I would have enjoyed most of this.



It was all delicious, when we go back for F&W again, this is definitely on the list!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> That sounds odd to me, doesn't the marinara overpower the delicate cheese and Cream flavor?



I don't think so. I seems to balance it out a little.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Well, this is certainly exciting news!



Well I don't know if it's exciting, but it is news.  No one wants to move over the Christmas Holidays, at least people who will be good tenants, in most casess.



Steppesister said:


> Slow and steady wins the race!



I hope so!



Steppesister said:


> A bath is perfect for EVERY occasion and cures ALL conundrums.



I'm thinking so.  And my jacuzzi seems to be malfunctioning, so I think I may need to take an actual bath, in the house.



Steppesister said:


> I fail to to see the "I fixed myself" part in this menu.



What?    I poured the cereal in the bowl, brewed the coffee, poured the V8 in the glass, I think that constitutes "fixing"  I didn't go to the store and get it!



Steppesister said:


> That was me. Sad I missed it.



Sorry you missed it, but it isn't that big of a show, lot's of annoying accents and insults...



Steppesister said:


> LOVE THIS!



I was channeling my inner @pkondz



Steppesister said:


> OMG, I haven't had pate in years! That looks amazing!



It definitely was!



Steppesister said:


> Holy Crap, Alison!
> 
> And you guys are like whoa, A-Z in 14 days. Pssh, I ain't got nuthin' on you!



The only thing I was saying about your A-Z drinks was that you were having to drink them in order.  I had no doubt that you could drink that many.



********** said:


> That meal at Monsieur Paul looked very yummy. We have yet to eat a regular meal there



I have not eaten a regular meal here, but this is my second French lunch.



********** said:


> I assume this was a specialty food and wine meal, right? They are a little to rich for out wallet, but boy that makes it tempting to consider something like that next fall. I really would like to try one of the special meals.



Yes, it was a food and wine event. This one is pricey.  But I thought for the amount of good wine and great food that it was worth it.  You will see later that we also did a Mediterranean lunch and this was also worth it, but only 2/3 the price.



cruisehopeful said:


> What is the name of the place? I am interested in trying one.



It's called Simone's Donuts on the corner of Palo Verde and Stearns in Long Beach, but I'm sure if you searched on Yelp in San Diego you could find much closer places with equally good reviews.  Personally I prefer the Ham and Cheese Croissants over the Cronuts, but this is now my "go to" donut shop!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh man. That sounds so ominous. But now I have to know!



Shall I give you the phone number of the contractor?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Aw, come on! Rope Drop is supposed to be exclusive!



You would think!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That looks like a hard one to spot.



there were others that gave us more trouble.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I didn't realize they sit you with strangers there.



Only during the special events.  Our last one, we were seated at a table of six, three couples, but we also had a great time.  That one we had a guy who was into classic cars and he and Fran talked "shop" the whole time.  It's kind of fun being seated with strangers, usually we luck out.  Makes for fun conversation!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Would that be called a porchucken? Or a pork chuck?



I'm going to go with porchucken!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seems like a legit way to make a decision.



I could work with that!



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



That's about what I did!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I don't think so. I seems to balance it out a little.
> 
> Corinna



I'll keep that in mind. I can see how it might work.


----------



## DnA2010

Ahh- it was "hard" pop- I get your annoyance- I missed that in my hast!


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> It's called Simone's Donuts on the corner of Palo Verde and Stearns in Long Beach, but I'm sure if you searched on Yelp in San Diego you could find much closer places with equally good reviews. Personally I prefer the Ham and Cheese Croissants over the Cronuts, but this is now my "go to" donut shop!


Good call on the Yelp search. I'll try some around here and I am going to have my daughter bring me one from Simone's when she comes down in a couple weeks.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Ahh- it was "hard" pop- I get your annoyance- I missed that in my hast!



Had it been a regular root beer float, I would have been fine, but I wanted a little more of the soda since it was an alcoholic beverage.



cruisehopeful said:


> Good call on the Yelp search. I'll try some around here and I am going to have my daughter bring me one from Simone's when she comes down in a couple weeks.



Does she live in/around Long Beach? I found Simone's because I wanted a place to get Ham and Cheese Croissants. The place we used to get them closed, was demolished, and they put in a Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> Does she live in/around Long Beach? I found Simone's because I wanted a place to get Ham and Cheese Croissants. The place we used to get them closed, was demolished, and they put in a Dunkin Donuts.


Yes. She goes to Long Beach State and lives and works within a few blocks from school. I think I know that Dunkin. Whenever I see the giant chocolate donut sign, I always want to take a bite out of it. I've never actually gone to it, though. Since my daughter lives right there, she doesn't even notice the giant donut until I comment about eating it.


----------



## franandaj

cruisehopeful said:


> Yes. She goes to Long Beach State and lives and works within a few blocks from school. I think I know that Dunkin. Whenever I see the giant chocolate donut sign, I always want to take a bite out of it. I've never actually gone to it, though. Since my daughter lives right there, she doesn't even notice the giant donut until I comment about eating it.



You all have probably driven past my house. I live right near Cal State. My neighborhood has signs up that say "No Cal State Parking".   My backyard backs up to Bellflower near Atherton (the street on the north side of campus). We've been to that Dunkin' once, but weren't impressed. Simone's is the close to home choice for donuts for us, and there is another good one on the other side of LB, closer to our old house.

That giant donut is iconic and part of the provision of Dunkin going in that spot (they tore down a liquor store and drive through Coffee house to build it) was that they preserve the donut.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Well a few days later, I spoke to the contractor and he knows I’m a little squeamish, so he mentioned that the dishwasher was fixed, and I said, “yeah, Fran told me it was a cloggage”. He told me that was all I wanted to know.


I kind of want to know... 



franandaj said:


> Baby steps.


 Progress is progress. 



franandaj said:


> By 8:50 they let us in the park, and I made a beeline for RnRC just like about half the other people in the line up. They hadn’t actually opened the queue yet so a huge line formed all the way out the courtyard. I lost a little bit of time parking the scooter and backtracking to get in line, but pretty soon we were heading into the regular queue and onto the ride. As I passed under the wait time sign it said 15 minutes, which may have been fairly accurate.


The more time that passes, the more I feel like FP+ really is having a negative impact on a lot of things.  The ropedrop to RnRC being a prime example. 



franandaj said:


> Then I grabbed my photo and headed right back over to the FP+ line just as the FP window opened.


So jealous...



franandaj said:


> Second ride accomplished I went back to the boat dock and caught the boat back to BCV.


In a way I'm thinking, you went to DHS for 2 rides and then back to the room.

But let's be real, for 2 rides on RnRC, I'd trek over from... umm... whatever the farthest resort from DHS is. 



franandaj said:


> Seating was assigned and we paired with a couple from Ft. Lauderdale who were quite pleasant. They were nice enough, the man was about 20 years her senior and he admitted that he was 80 and seemed to enjoy complaining about everything in an old man kind of way.


Ok... I was a little confused at first.  I didn't get why they'd seat you with another couple in a restaurant like Monsieur Paul's, but I assume that this seating arrangement was only in place because it was a F&W event? 



franandaj said:


> For those of you counting, I think this was drink #9 in about 3 hours.


Why are you pacing yourself? 



franandaj said:


> The TV still wasn’t working. At some point I woke up to find that Fran was next to me, I think it was about 6:15 and I had that whole disoriented feeling that it was morning instead of night. I think it was then that I tried the TV and it finally worked. I fell back asleep until about 8PM when I finally woke up. Fran was in the living room working on her computer and watching TV.


This is kind of weird... so was it that the TV wouldn't work at all?  Like it wouldn't turn on, or did you just lose signal? 



franandaj said:


> Believe it or not this was the plan, or back up plan, depending on how you look at it.


Not a bad plan at all.  A light dinner and early bedtime makes a nice bridge from your big lunch to your early morning!


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> You all have probably driven past my house.


Yes, it sounds like we have several times. 
I can't wait for my daughter to ask what she should bring me for Christmas and I can say a cronut from Simone's.


----------



## dhorner233

I'm finally getting caught up here! Lots of concerts during this time of year! I've seen a few of yours, which looked like a lot of fun but the saxes always look like they are having more fun than the rest of us :



franandaj said:


> the apartment is officially on the market



 That's a big step in the right direction!



franandaj said:


> a moratorium on travel







franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


> I was back in the room by 10:15.



Wow! You went to HS, rode RnR twice! and were back in your room by 10:15  



franandaj said:


> Epcot at 11:00AM



Wow! Great turn around time!



franandaj said:


>



Lovely picture 



franandaj said:


>



Good eye!  



franandaj said:


>



I love Marie too! Nice find!



franandaj said:


> seemed to enjoy complaining about everything in an old man kind of way







franandaj said:


>



Yum! That looks delicious and how nice to get caught up on your sleep while at DW! 

I've never been upstairs to M. Paul's that was interesting. Looked delicious!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Well I don't know if it's exciting, but it is news. No one wants to move over the Christmas Holidays, at least people who will be good tenants, in most casess.



Well, ours have until next month to vacate. Too many violations and they're pigs. Buh-bye.



franandaj said:


> I'm thinking so. And my jacuzzi seems to be malfunctioning, so I think I may need to take an actual bath, in the house.



I really need to find a repair shop place to come and re-boot ours. Needs to be drained and reconditioned so we can enjoy it again. Winter hot tubbing is the BEST!!!



franandaj said:


> What?  I poured the cereal in the bowl, brewed the coffee, poured the V8 in the glass, I think that constitutes "fixing" I didn't go to the store and get it!



Ok, I'll give you fixing. What would you call doing eggs benedict. (I'm REALLY craving that lately!) 



franandaj said:


> Sorry you missed it, but it isn't that big of a show, lot's of annoying accents and insults...



OH! Well, that's not ok. 



franandaj said:


> I was channeling my inner @pkondz



 A fine one to channel. 



franandaj said:


> The only thing I was saying about your A-Z drinks was that you were having to drink them in order. I had no doubt that you could drink that many.



Yes, I do remember this discussion. You and Fran were the final judges on that issue. Good thing you were on my side, too! 

And I appreciate your support. Wait.... that sounds like you're encouraging debauchery. Hmm....


----------



## superme80

I'm in! I have had the worst week, but your trip reports have put a huge smile on my face. This is the 3rd one I have read this week. Can't wait to read more!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I always like to see what other people tried and how they felt about it. I know it's not a Disney Cronut, but next time you come to So Cal, there is place near my house that makes a pretty good cronut.



I will consider that when the next time I am in LB.

Those are nice pics of you on RnRC. It has been a long a while since I have been in Monsieur Paul or formerly Bistro de Paris restaurant. The lunch looked really good and fancy. I would say all those drinks were good even though I don't drink.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Another little life update here….so remember the whole thing with the Dishwasher? Well the contractor got in there and checked it all out, turns out he was able to fix everything.



Good! Save a few $$$.



franandaj said:


> Fran told me it was a cloggage”. He told me that was all I wanted to know. Now I’m thinking about what kind of vermin was in there!  Could Remy have been caught in the pipes?



Reminds me of something that happened here.
We had some mice get into the garage so we set traps. Caught them, too.
But one day, Ruby came home and there was a mouse. Not sure what exactly happened now (this was 2-3 years ago) but somehow this mouse wasn't killed by the trap and it escaped onto the street. Ruby was screaming because here's this mouse, trying to get away and yet she didn't know what to do about it. Some guy who was working across the street came over with a shovel and took care of it.

I would've paid good money to have seen Ruby jumping around screaming in the middle of the street.



franandaj said:


> I’ve taken a few calls from the sign in front, but I still need to list it at online marketing sites.



Any luck yet?



franandaj said:


> Even though we have a moratorium on travel, I’ve still managed to work in a trip to San Jose to see my parents over the Christmas holiday.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> I do have one room cleared out except for two pieces of furniture and empty boxes, but that still leaves two bedrooms, a bathroom, plus the living room, kitchen and dining room.  Baby steps.



 It'll get done. A little at a time.



franandaj said:


> I last left off with our second full day at the F&W Festival. These days were carefully selected as they were weekdays.



I do recall you warning me about that.



franandaj said:


> The day was dawning on Day 4 of the vacation and I was a Friday morning.



You were? Awww... all bright and sunshiny?



franandaj said:


> Fran and I are a little strange in our sleeping habits.



I've noticed, miss wake up at 4am girl.



franandaj said:


> We like to sleep with the TV on as it functions as a night light and the drone of the sound lulls us to sleep.



Not that odd. Ruby does the same thing.



franandaj said:


> Fran informed me that during the night the TV had stopped working.



Huh. Odd. TVs are usually pretty dependable these days.



franandaj said:


> I caught the Friendship boat right as it pulled up to the dock.



Good timing.



franandaj said:


> A ton of people got on and everyone was squished in like sardines.



Ugh. Well, that sucks.



franandaj said:


> Sorry, no pictures in this part as I was on a mission.



Totally get it.



franandaj said:


> I made a beeline for RnRC just like about half the other people in the line up.



And the other half went to One Man's Dream. Of course.



franandaj said:


> As I passed under the wait time sign it said 15 minutes, which may have been fairly accurate.



Not bad.



franandaj said:


>



 Great shot Alison!



franandaj said:


> Then I grabbed my photo and headed right back over to the FP+ line just as the FP window opened.



Nice timing. So nice not to wait.



franandaj said:


> Second ride accomplished I went back to the boat dock and caught the boat back to BCV.



That's it???? Wow. That was quick. Who goes to a park and only rides one ride and then leaves?



ahem






franandaj said:


> I thought it was kind of odd, but I guess they even need to trim the “natural” foliage, and quite aggressively, I might add!



I saw a boat doing that. Guess the waterway would get clogged if they didn't.



franandaj said:


> Turns out today, they had a 2:10PM available for tomorrow.



Really! That's one tough little place to get into.



franandaj said:


> I can't remember if this was the day that she HAD to order tickets for Game of Thrones in concert, but i know we were caught up in that one of our mornings.



That's a thing? Huh.
I've never seen an episode.
Want to, though. I'll have to either get the DVD or hope it shows up on Netflix.



franandaj said:


>



Cute pic of you guys. 



franandaj said:


>



What the heck are those? Eggs?



franandaj said:


> Looking back out at the park, it isn’t very crowded yet.



You know it's not crowded when there's not a bum filling up every available space by that fountain.



franandaj said:


>



Cute!



franandaj said:


> Fran purchased them for me as I went back to the restaurant



Aww... That was nice of her.



franandaj said:


> he admitted that he was 80 and seemed to enjoy complaining about everything in an old man kind of way.




I'm looking forward to being 80 and getting away with everything.



franandaj said:


> They gave us this breadstick coated with parmesan, Swiss, and some other spices I can't remember. It was delicious.



I'm weird (like I had to tell you that) I typically don't like cheese bread.



franandaj said:


> Our appetizer was a pate of pork, chicken and duck in a puff pastry crust.



How was that? It looks interesting.



franandaj said:


> The main course was next. This was served with an Albert Bichot Macon Villages. It’s a Burgundy White, but for those who are used to California nomenclature, it’s a Chardonnay. Again a fantastic wine! This was my favorite wine



So... if you had to pick one wine as a favourite, would it be red, white, rose? Sweet or dry?



franandaj said:


> What they failed to translate was that the dish would be served in a French style Casserole, le Creuset, a cookware manufacturer who also appeared to be the sponsor of the lunch.



Love Le Creuset. We got a fondue set as a wedding gift from my best man. Awesome. 26 years later and it still looks brand new. And yes. It's been used a fair bit.
Every time I go to a good kitchen store, I always admire the Le Creuset merch. Never buy any though, since I don't think it would be much used. I have All Clad for my pots and pans.
_Those_ we got in Primm, Nevada. That mall was a bit of a bust, but the Williams-Sonoma there was _awesome._



franandaj said:


> Fran gave up on her glass of wine so I poured her glass into mine. Seeing hers was empty, the server came by and immediately refilled hers. I finished that off waiting for dessert to be served.







franandaj said:


> At one point the older gentleman (who was full of stories) told us all about how he met his wife, he was an avid boatman and basically she was the first one who didn't get violently ill on one of his wild rides, and when she was able to pilot the boat as well, he knew she was a keeper.







franandaj said:


> They explained that the Apple Tatin was invented by accident. Since I’m a little foggy on the details by this point,



Odd you'd be foggy.... 



franandaj said:


> For those of you counting, I think this was drink #9 in about 3 hours.



Are you _sure?_ Was Fran keeping count for you?



franandaj said:


> As soon as I got to the room, I got into bed for my nap.



I can't imagine why.



franandaj said:


> I think it was then that I tried the TV and it finally worked.



Really? That's... weird.



franandaj said:


>



Don't know why, but that just really strikes me as cute.


Sorry it took so long to get to your update! But I did!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> I kind of want to know...



I'm going to go with "rat". Ever since we moved out of the building there haven't been Cats around to ward off the rats. When they replaced a dishwasher in another unit, there was a dead one behind it. Besides the pipes aren't large enough for a possum or racoon and I don't even want to think about it being stuffed full of water bugs. 



afwdwfan said:


> Progress is progress.



And we even got a bit of work done yesterday. It's starting to look like we may get out that place in the near future.



afwdwfan said:


> The more time that passes, the more I feel like FP+ really is having a negative impact on a lot of things. The ropedrop to RnRC being a prime example.



I think it's really spreading out the crowds, making waits overall longer on everything.



afwdwfan said:


> So jealous...



Just a bit of good planning....



afwdwfan said:


> In a way I'm thinking, you went to DHS for 2 rides and then back to the room.
> 
> But let's be real, for 2 rides on RnRC, I'd trek over from... umm... whatever the farthest resort from DHS is.



I was inspired by your late night trip to MK that you covered in your TR.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok... I was a little confused at first. I didn't get why they'd seat you with another couple in a restaurant like Monsieur Paul's, but I assume that this seating arrangement was only in place because it was a F&W event?



Yes, at the F&W events they have communal seating. Since many of them sell out in minutes, they try to offer as many seats as possible.



afwdwfan said:


> Why are you pacing yourself?







afwdwfan said:


> This is kind of weird... so was it that the TV wouldn't work at all? Like it wouldn't turn on, or did you just lose signal?



It had no signal. You could see that it was coming on, but no picture on any station.



afwdwfan said:


> Not a bad plan at all. A light dinner and early bedtime makes a nice bridge from



It actually worked out well. A light supper was very filling after such a huge meal.



cruisehopeful said:


> Yes, it sounds like we have several times.
> I can't wait for my daughter to ask what she should bring me for Christmas and I can say a cronut from Simone's.



Cool!  We went to a show at Cal state last night. 



dhorner233 said:


> I'm finally getting caught up here! Lots of concerts during this time of year! I've seen a few of yours, which looked like a lot of fun but the saxes always look like they are having more fun than the rest of us :



We just had the one concert a week ago, and yes I think the saxes always appear to have more fun than everyone else. I'm glad I switched from flute, I don't have the personality of a flute player.



dhorner233 said:


> That's a big step in the right direction!



Well, we still have our old apartment. I calculated how long it will take to "make up" the cost of the renovation  (we raised the rent  $175 per month from the previous renter) and it's going to take 25 months to recoup the money for renovation. That doesn't even make up for the three months (so far) lost rent.



dhorner233 said:


> Wow! You went to HS, rode RnR twice! and were back in your room by 10:15



It wasn't too hard at all!



dhorner233 said:


> Wow! Great turn around time!



Fran knew she had to get up and she was almost ready when I got back.



dhorner233 said:


> Lovely picture



Thanks 



dhorner233 said:


> Good eye!



We had a little help! 



dhorner233 said:


> I love Marie too! Nice find!



Now I just need it to warm up so I can drink iced coffee again and wear short sleeved shirts.



dhorner233 said:


> Yum! That looks delicious and how nice to get caught up on your sleep while at DW!



It was a perfect lite snack because I hate waking up starved in the middle of the night.



dhorner233 said:


> I've never been upstairs to M. Paul's that was interesting. Looked delicious!



I've only been there for F&W events, I never ordered off the regular menu since it changed from Bistro de Paris. Maybe it will make the list when I get to plan a trip back to WDW.


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my about the clogged dishwasher, but excellent that you didn't have to buy a new one. 

Day 4 sounded fabulous.  Well done for getting up early and getting to RNRC.  I haven't done that one in years. 

Lunch looked fabulous.  Glad you could stay in and sleep without feeling the need to be in the parks.  That's what vacation is all about!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Well, ours have until next month to vacate. Too many violations and they're pigs. Buh-bye.



Yeah, if our tenants show any sign of oinking, they're out of there!



Steppesister said:


> I really need to find a repair shop place to come and re-boot ours. Needs to be drained and reconditioned so we can enjoy it again. Winter hot tubbing is the BEST!!!



Yeah, our heater broke down about two weeks ago, but it should be all fixed by the time we get back home.



Steppesister said:


> Ok, I'll give you fixing. What would you call doing eggs benedict. (I'm REALLY craving that lately!)



That's "making breakfast", I haven't made Eggs Benedict in probably 20 years.  Always order it out now.



Steppesister said:


> OH! Well, that's not ok.



Nah, the insults are mostly among the band members and towards the manager.  It's all in good fun.



Steppesister said:


> A fine one to channel.







Steppesister said:


> Yes, I do remember this discussion. You and Fran were the final judges on that issue. Good thing you were on my side, too!
> 
> And I appreciate your support. Wait.... that sounds like you're encouraging debauchery. Hmm....



Yes, always encouraging debauchery!



superme80 said:


> I'm in! I have had the worst week, but your trip reports have put a huge smile on my face. This is the 3rd one I have read this week. Can't wait to read more!



  I'm updating a lot more slowly than I like, but hopefully this week while I'm away from home, I'll have more free time.



mvf-m11c said:


> I will consider that when the next time I am in LB.
> 
> Those are nice pics of you on RnRC. It has been a long a while since I have been in Monsieur Paul or formerly Bistro de Paris restaurant. The lunch looked really good and fancy. I would say all those drinks were good even though I don't drink.



Thanks Bret.  I haven't been to Monsieur Paul since it changed from Bistro de Paris except for F&W events.  I hope to enjoy it someday!



pkondz said:


> Good! Save a few $$$.



Always!  Especially with the way that we spend!



pkondz said:


> Reminds me of something that happened here.
> We had some mice get into the garage so we set traps. Caught them, too.
> But one day, Ruby came home and there was a mouse. Not sure what exactly happened now (this was 2-3 years ago) but somehow this mouse wasn't killed by the trap and it escaped onto the street. Ruby was screaming because here's this mouse, trying to get away and yet she didn't know what to do about it. Some guy who was working across the street came over with a shovel and took care of it.
> 
> I would've paid good money to have seen Ruby jumping around screaming in the middle of the street.



I would be right there with Ruby!  I'm not as afraid of mice as I am of moths, cockroaches and other creepy crawlies.



pkondz said:


> Any luck yet?



I showed it once so far.  But nobody wants to move in the weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  I took the sign down before we left for my folks.  I don't want people calling if I'm not going to be there to show it.



pkondz said:


> It'll get done. A little at a time.



Hopefully in the next month more will get done than not!



pkondz said:


> I do recall you warning me about that.



 weekends can be brutal.



pkondz said:


> You were? Awww... all bright and sunshiny?



Always!  



pkondz said:


> I've noticed, miss wake up at 4am girl.



I blame it on the old age.



pkondz said:


> Not that odd. Ruby does the same thing.



OK. good.



pkondz said:


> Huh. Odd. TVs are usually pretty dependable these days.



I think it was the Satellite signal.



pkondz said:


> Good timing.
> 
> Ugh. Well, that sucks.



Yay!  I caught the boat.  



pkondz said:


> Totally get it.



Too hard to document when you're running.



pkondz said:


> And the other half went to One Man's Dream. Of course.







pkondz said:


> Great shot Alison!



Thanks!  You inspired that one!



pkondz said:


> Nice timing. So nice not to wait.



Had Fran come with me, I could have used her MB too!



pkondz said:


> That's it???? Wow. That was quick. Who goes to a park and only rides one ride and then leaves?
> 
> 
> 
> ahem



I did ride it twice!



pkondz said:


> I saw a boat doing that. Guess the waterway would get clogged if they didn't.



I guess so....you don't see people in the desert trimming the cactus so it was a little foreign to me.



pkondz said:


> Really! That's one tough little place to get into.



I'm guessing someone canceled it that morning to avoid the $10pp fee.



pkondz said:


> That's a thing? Huh.
> I've never seen an episode.
> Want to, though. I'll have to either get the DVD or hope it shows up on Netflix.



I've never sat down and watched it.  In our old house there was a wall between the kitchen and the living room.  She would watch it and I could hear it, but I never watched it.  Once we moved into the new house the kitchen and family room are one in the same and I can see everything that goes on with the TV.  At that point, I asked her to watch that show only when I wasn't in the room.  I don't care for the foul language, but even worse, the way that they graphically kill people on camera is sort of gross.

However, since we are going to the concert, I thought perhaps I should maybe watch the first season or so.  I almost freaked out that it was going to be one of the days when you are here, but it's March 23rd, the night before you plan on leaving Canada (or maybe).



pkondz said:


> Cute pic of you guys.



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> What the heck are those? Eggs?



Garlic Bulbs.



pkondz said:


> You know it's not crowded when there's not a bum filling up every available space by that fountain.



True!  Never thought of that, but you're right!



pkondz said:


> I'm looking forward to being 80 and getting away with everything.



I'm hoping that I make it to 80!



pkondz said:


> I'm weird (like I had to tell you that)



No, you certainly didn't have to tell me that!  



pkondz said:


> I typically don't like cheese bread.



How can you not?  That's one of the few ways that I still eat most bread.  Garlic is the other way.



pkondz said:


> How was that? It looks interesting.



It was very good, the right balance of flavors all around, and the sauce made everything taste better.



pkondz said:


> So... if you had to pick one wine as a favourite, would it be red, white, rose? Sweet or dry?



My favorite is probably a Chenin Blanc in California terms or Vouvray in French terms.  It's a fruity white wine, but not very common.  Normally I end up drinking Chardonnay, unless we are having red meat, Barbeque, italian red sauce or a very hearty chicken dish, then I pick red.



pkondz said:


> Love Le Creuset. We got a fondue set as a wedding gift from my best man. Awesome. 26 years later and it still looks brand new. And yes. It's been used a fair bit.



We have just a plain ole Fondue set, I found it in my grandparents attic after they died, new in box.  Must have been a gift in the 70s and they never got hip to it.



pkondz said:


> Every time I go to a good kitchen store, I always admire the Le Creuset merch. Never buy any though, since I don't think it would be much used.



I look at it as well, but it's so heavy and I already have a full set of individual crockery dishes (you know for onion soup, I also make a thing called breakfast pot pie).



pkondz said:


> I have All Clad for my pots and pans.



So do I!



pkondz said:


> _Those_ we got in Primm, Nevada. That mall was a bit of a bust, but the Williams-Sonoma there was _awesome._



Mine were also from Williams Sonoma, or Macy's   Can't remember, but you bet Fran got them on sale!



pkondz said:


> Odd you'd be foggy....



Yeah, I can't imagine why I would be foggy?  :scatchin



pkondz said:


> Are you _sure?_ Was Fran keeping count for you?



Oh, no!  I figured it out all by myself, using my fingers.



pkondz said:


> I can't imagine why.



It was all in the plan!



pkondz said:


> Really? That's... weird.



As I said earlier, I think the Satellite signal was down.  Possibly Resortwide.



pkondz said:


> Don't know why, but that just really strikes me as cute.



It's just a simple little dinner.



pkondz said:


> Sorry it took so long to get to your update! But I did!



And I'm finally actually getting to yours.



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my about the clogged dishwasher, but excellent that you didn't have to buy a new one.
> 
> Day 4 sounded fabulous.  Well done for getting up early and getting to RNRC.  I haven't done that one in years.
> 
> Lunch looked fabulous.  Glad you could stay in and sleep without feeling the need to be in the parks.  That's what vacation is all about!



Yes, I was relieved that we didn't have to get another.  It's going to take long enough to make back the money we put in for renovations this time around.

I love RnRC and like to try and ride it every time since we don't have one at DL/DCA.


----------



## franandaj

It's been my turn for busy! If I haven't caught up on your TR, I'll be by in the next day or so as holidays in my family are not at all hectic. In fact when we spend them with my parents, it's pretty chill. Both of them are set in their ways and solitary routines (which can not be disrupted), so Fran gets lots of time to sleep, while I’ll be able to DIS until she gets all caught up on sleep.  Then she’ll want to be out and about shopping and playing tourist. 

At home we have been busy cleaning out clutter and doing other projects. Last Saturday we got a bit done at the old house, a load of stuff went to the thrift store and we went through a lot of stuff in the living room. It's actually starting to look like we'll get all our stuff out of there soon (meaning next couple months)! The Contractor was at our current house for the last few days working on a few projects, nothing major, he helped us remove and dispose of a large copier. Think 20th century technology, the size you would have in a large office which holds three sizes of paper and collates 20 documents. Earlier this year we got an estimate of $1300 to repair it. We could get a smaller, faster, WiFi enabled copier for less, so the biggest problem had been moving the thing! She got a bookcase mounted on the wall, and they “remounted” our main TV, so that now it swivels and we can reach the controls on the back, and people can watch without having to be seated directly in front of the TV. They put a couple safes into the walls, and installed one of those fancy doorbells that you can see who’s there from your phone. 

They're also going to remove a giant mirror from the garage. The previous owner had a workout setup in there and I guess she liked to look at herself during her workouts, but Fran doesn't like it at all. Once the mirror is down we can finally move my giant wine cabinet to the new house! That will be great! For two years now, when my wine deliveries have arrived, instead of cataloging them and aging them properly, the bottles have gone directly into the “drink now” wine storage. Can you imagine that I have been drinking young wines that have not been sufficiently aged?    It will require transporting hundreds of bottles of wine, that will be my job. The contractor and his guys will have to figure out how to get the cabinet to the new house. I suppose a U-haul truck will be involved.  It will be nice to have some of these things taken care of and the wine cabinet gets us that much closer to our goal of being out of the old house!

Now on my last update a few of you mentioned that now you were curious about the cloggage in the dishwasher line.  So I got brave mentioned it, “You really want to know?” He asked.

And here is where I sacrifice for you my readers, I cringed a little bit, and said, “Go ahead and tell me.”

Well I hate to say it, I have a far more zealous imagination than what actually transpired in the real world. There was no Remy, there was no Hal (Google Wall-E, I’ll wait).  If you remember in the previous update I mentioned that most of the trash residue that I saw from the previous tenant was Pizza boxes, KFC buckets, and empty beer 12 pack boxes, he did not maintain the most healthy of diets. What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!

So, back to more pleasant things, we're at my parents in San Jose for a while so I've got some free time! My only responsibility here is to keep myself (and others) fed while maintaining a moderate level of personal hygiene. So that's a change from everyday life!  I hope to get caught up on the DIS while we’re here!


Back to the TR...


Day 5


I slept all the way until 6AM this morning. There wasn't time for a bath since we were going to hit rope drop. After getting dressed, I made Fran her sticky bun from the first night. I had a bowl of corn flakes, some V8, and coffee. Just before we left Fran called maintenance about the dryer. We left the room right at 8:15 and again we were doing the mad dash for the Friendship boat.

However we caught it before taking off, in fact the boat waited a few minutes and some more people boarded the boat. There was a big difference between Friday's boat and today. It was PACKED, and we hadn’t even gotten to the Swolphin!

Our plan today was to hit rope drop for me to ride ToT because I didn't have a FP.  Since I don't know when we will be back, it is entirely possible that this ride here may be defunct when we return. We know the expiration date of DCA’s, but I truly believe that DHS’s ToT is on the brink of extinction as well, due to the fact that Disney must pay a royalty for the Twilight Zone franchise. They just need to wait until Star Wars land and Toy Story land open to shut this one down.

On the news the Floridians were saying that Fall had come and it was going to be frigidly cold. Don't you just love wimpy folks in sunshine states? We hit that point in Southern California about six weeks ago and really it's not that bad. A couple days after we got back from this trip, I left my house wearing a tank top in 61° weather and I didn't die.    Right now our highs don't even get out of the 60s!  

I headed right off to ToT as soon as rope drop happened. The sign said there was a 5 minute wait and I didn't time it, but I was pretty much in the preshow just as soon as I entered the building. 

















I didn't know where the cameras were so I missed the shot. 





The ride was fun and it was over too fast. Fran had barely made it to the gift shop when I got off and I wanted to give it another go since the line was so short and I wanted another shot at the photo.





After the second ride we decided to head over to Star Tours but we checked out a couple stores on the way. I found a new wallet that was much smaller than my daily wallet so I could use that wallet for my travel purse. When we got to Star Tours at 9:40 the standby wait was 10 mins but I went on first with my MB, I got Vader, the Force Awakens scene, and the Jar Jar Binks planet. I went on a second time at 10:15 with Fran's MB and the wait time was still 10 mins. I got the same three scenes but the ending of the jar jar binks scene was different than the last time. It was my favorite where the glass of our star speeder gets broken. I had never seen the first one I got before, and was annoyed that the glass didn't break. Thank goodness it broke on this time around.

By this time our FP+ for The Great Movie ride opened up. I know many would say that this is a waste of a tier 1 FP, but it's a ride Fran likes and it was more important to me to ride with her than do the headliners. I was able to sneak all but TSMM in on this trip  using rope drop strategy and I can ride that at DCA. 

So back to the Great Movie ride.













You gotta love Busby Berkeley





And Gene Kelly





Julie Andrews and Dick Van Dyke





Then comes the cheesy gangster scene.





"Whoa, take 'er easy there, Pilgrim."





I’ve got a bad feeling about this….









Look out Sigourney!





There it is!  The ark of the covenant!





I got this!  Just cover me here!









Maybe not.





Oh, look! There's Jane!









Here's looking at you kid.





We're off to see the Wizard!

























In 2015 the ride supposedly received an update, but really all it was that TCM was added as a sponsor and some narration by Robert Osborne was added to the ride, so essentially it’s just a TCM commercial now.

Once the ride was over we still had almost three hours to our lunch so we decided to split a Mickey pretzel with cheese. 






Next up: Some outta this world meets and down to earth grub.


----------



## orangecats2

Hi. Just want you to know that I'm still following along. I'm busy trying to keep my lead on Ponzi's contest. 
Heading to my in-laws later today. It's three hours away so we'll be spending the night. Going to my mother's on Monday to go out to lunch with her. She's only about an hour away. 
Have a great Chistmas!


----------



## irene_dsc

Sorry for being way behind on commenting, but I'm still here!  Have a relaxing Christmas!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> In fact when we spend them with my parents, it's pretty chill. Both of them are set in their ways and solitary routines (which can not be disrupted), so Fran gets lots of time to sleep, while I’ll be able to DIS until she gets all caught up on sleep. Then she’ll want to be out and about shopping and playing tourist.



That actually sounds like a lovely way to spend Christmas.



franandaj said:


> Last Saturday we got a bit done at the old house, a load of stuff went to the thrift store and we went through a lot of stuff in the living room. It's actually starting to look like we'll get all our stuff out of there soon (meaning next couple months)!



That sounds very positive.



franandaj said:


> Earlier this year we got an estimate of $1300 to repair it. We could get a smaller, faster, WiFi enabled copier for less



That sounds like a no brainer.



franandaj said:


> What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!



I am glad that it was not anything more sinister.



franandaj said:


> Our plan today was to hit rope drop for me to ride ToT because I didn't have a FP. Since I don't know when we will be back, it is entirely possible that this ride here may be defunct when we return.



One more reason for you to come to Disneyland Paris. I don't see this going anywhere soon over here. After all, if you have a park with only three headline rides, you cannot really afford to lose one of them.



franandaj said:


> I headed right off to ToT as soon as rope drop happened. The sign said there was a 5 minute wait and I didn't time it, but I was pretty much in the preshow just as soon as I entered the building.



That sound amazing.



franandaj said:


> hen we got to Star Tours at 9:40 the standby wait was 10 mins



That is also pretty sweet. I don't even want to think about what the wait times will be like at Disneyland Paris when this will finally reopen next year.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Fun morning  glad you caught the boat. 

What is this about ToT changing? Its mom and my favorite ride!!! 

I read they were taking out the GMR but CMs are no consistent with answers when we've asked.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I would be right there with Ruby! I'm not as afraid of mice as I am of moths, cockroaches and other creepy crawlies.



So... no chocolate covered grasshoppers for you then?



franandaj said:


> I showed it once so far. But nobody wants to move in the weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I took the sign down before we left for my folks. I don't want people calling if I'm not going to be there to show it.



Good point. Who wants to move now?



franandaj said:


> Hopefully in the next month more will get done than not!



Good luck!



franandaj said:


> Always!







franandaj said:


> I blame it on the old age.



Nope. Can't be that. Must be something else.



franandaj said:


> I think it was the Satellite signal.



Oh! I thought you meant like the TV wouldn't even turn on.



franandaj said:


> Thanks! You inspired that one!







franandaj said:


> I did ride it twice!



This is true.... hmmm..... okay! You get a pass.



franandaj said:


> I guess so....you don't see people in the desert trimming the cactus so it was a little foreign to me.



Desert is not a man-made construct.



franandaj said:


> I'm guessing someone canceled it that morning to avoid the $10pp fee.



Probably.



franandaj said:


> I've never sat down and watched it. In our old house there was a wall between the kitchen and the living room. She would watch it and I could hear it, but I never watched it. Once we moved into the new house the kitchen and family room are one in the same and I can see everything that goes on with the TV. At that point, I asked her to watch that show only when I wasn't in the room. I don't care for the foul language, but even worse, the way that they graphically kill people on camera is sort of gross.
> 
> However, since we are going to the concert, I thought perhaps I should maybe watch the first season or so. I almost freaked out that it was going to be one of the days when you are here, but it's March 23rd, the night before you plan on leaving Canada (or maybe).



Heard it was quite graphic. That (usually) doesn't bother me too much. With all the hype, I'd like to see it.



franandaj said:


> Garlic Bulbs.



D'oh! Of course! 



franandaj said:


> I'm hoping that I make it to 80!



Well, that's still 41 years away.



franandaj said:


> No, you certainly didn't have to tell me that!







franandaj said:


> How can you not? That's one of the few ways that I still eat most bread. Garlic is the other way.



Mmmm... garlic bread.



franandaj said:


> We have just a plain ole Fondue set, I found it in my grandparents attic after they died, new in box. Must have been a gift in the 70s and they never got hip to it.



That was the fate of a _lot_ of fondue pots.
We've never put cheese in it though.
Always either Japanese (or is it Chinese? Whatever) or chocolate.



franandaj said:


> I look at it as well, but it's so heavy and I already have a full set of individual crockery dishes (you know for onion soup, I also make a thing called breakfast pot pie).



They are heavy. But... yeah. Need to get some for onion soup.



franandaj said:


> So do I!



Aren't they awesome!?!?



franandaj said:


> Mine were also from Williams Sonoma, or Macy's  Can't remember, but you bet Fran got them on sale!



We did too! It was like a $400 set for $80. Couldn't believe it.



franandaj said:


> Oh, no! I figured it out all by myself, using my fingers.



Atta girl.


I'll have to read the update later.
Trying (without much luck so far) to figure out flights.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Merry Christmas! Hope you have a good time with your parents. Sounds like you have been really busy around the house and rentals. Great to get that work done on your own house. Neat now that your TV swivels out. Plus your wine can mature as it should. 

Oh my the dishwasher! On Christmas day folks pouring fat after cooking christmas dinner down the sink is such a drain blockage issue they call the ball of fat the turkeyberg lol. It even causes floods. They have issues warnings wait until the fat goes solid and throw it in the garbage! I can't believe folks have to be told this stuff. 

I got Jo one of those bluetooth tiles in her stocking you were referring to. She is thrilled by it. Put it on her keys. 

Your day looked good! It is a shame re ToT although I can't ride it I enjoy the theme when I did. They say it's getting a redo of Marvel theme Guardians of the Galaxy. I loved the movie but don't touch Tot as it is. Shame they lost the rights. 

The great movie ride fun. Nice that you did it together. I can see why Fran likes it. Me also it is nice and accesible. No sharp turns.


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> Hi. Just want you to know that I'm still following along. I'm busy trying to keep my lead on Ponzi's contest.
> Heading to my in-laws later today. It's three hours away so we'll be spending the night. Going to my mother's on Monday to go out to lunch with her. She's only about an hour away.
> Have a great Chistmas!



Stay safe Carrie!  I hope you have a great Christmas!



irene_dsc said:


> Sorry for being way behind on commenting, but I'm still here!  Have a relaxing Christmas!



No problem!  I think we're all behind here right now!  Have a Merry Christmas!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That actually sounds like a lovely way to spend Christmas.



It is pretty nice, we just sort of sit around the house most of the day and prepare extravagant meals.  The rest of the time everyone chills out on their electronics, books, or my mom watches the birds in her yard.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds very positive.



It was progress, I just hope it continues.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a no brainer.



Yeah, we got the copier for $300 back about 10 years ago.  It served its purpose, but we couldn't put any more money into it.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that it was not anything more sinister.



Yeah, and the way that he said it at first REALLY got my imagination going!



dolphingirl47 said:


> One more reason for you to come to Disneyland Paris. I don't see this going anywhere soon over here. After all, if you have a park with only three headline rides, you cannot really afford to lose one of them.



True.  Once we get Apt 1 cleaned out, I fully intend to start planning a trip to DLP and France.  The hard part will be finding a TA who specializes in Handicapped Travelers. It seems to be harder than one might think.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sound amazing.



It was pretty cool and I could have gone on it a few more times, but my Vertigo seems to start acting up after two rides, and I didn't want to push it since I still had Star Tours FP+



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is also pretty sweet. I don't even want to think about what the wait times will be like at Disneyland Paris when this will finally reopen next year.



How long has it been closed for?



Pinkocto said:


> Fun morning  glad you caught the boat.



I would have hated to wait for boat after boat, after boat....you know what I mean?



Pinkocto said:


> What is this about ToT changing? Its mom and my favorite ride!!!



There is no official word, although I heard from a fairly reputable source (the same one who said years ago that there would be Star Wars on the cruise ships) that it was going to become Darth Vader's Castle.  I also read this.  It's an opinion piece, but it totally makes sense.

http://www.adamgoswick.com/disneylands-tower-of-terror-is-gone-and-thats-okay/



Pinkocto said:


> I read they were taking out the GMR but CMs are no consistent with answers when we've asked.



You never actually know anything until Disney announces it, but I remember when the CMs told me that they weren't going to be taking out the Studio Tour part of DHS.


----------



## dhorner233

Nice update, as usual. What you say about the ToT makes sense. Too bad, it's such a cool theme and blended so well with the Hollywood atmosphere.

Glad you had a nice Christmas with your parents.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> It's actually starting to look like we'll get all our stuff out of there soon (meaning next couple months)!



That's great news!  Must feel good to make progress. 



franandaj said:


> Can you imagine that I have been drinking young wines that have not been sufficiently aged?



The horror!!



franandaj said:


> What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!



Blarg! That's why I yell at the hubby every time he dumps grease down the drain. 



franandaj said:


> Since I don't know when we will be back, it is entirely possible that this ride here may be defunct when we return.



Watch your mouth, young lady!! That's my beloved ToT you're talking about!!


----------



## rentayenta

Fun update! I'm glad you got to ride ToT twice. Its just perfect the way it is and I believe you that WDW's version can't be far off from extinction. 

I really like the GMR. Its slow but fun. Oz is my favorite part and I agree, the mob scene is so cheesy.

Glad you are all getting time to catch up on some rest at your folks' house.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> So... no chocolate covered grasshoppers for you then?



No way, uhn-uh.  



pkondz said:


> Good point. Who wants to move now?



Pretty much.  I did sign a rental agreement on New Years Day once, but we have better luck once all the major stuff is behind us.



pkondz said:


> Nope. Can't be that. Must be something else.



I think it is...



pkondz said:


> Oh! I thought you meant like the TV wouldn't even turn on.



No, I should have been more specific.  It was obvious that the TV came on, but there was still nothing on the screen and no sound.



pkondz said:


> This is true.... hmmm..... okay! You get a pass.



Thanks!  



pkondz said:


> Heard it was quite graphic. That (usually) doesn't bother me too much. With all the hype, I'd like to see it.



Yeah, I don't like the graphic.  I can only take it when I know it's fake and they do a cheesy job on purpose.



pkondz said:


> Well, that's still 41 years away.



Hardly, I think you need to get your math checked!



pkondz said:


> That was the fate of a _lot_ of fondue pots.
> We've never put cheese in it though.
> Always either Japanese (or is it Chinese? Whatever) or chocolate.



Funny, I use mine for cheese mostly.  We go out for Japanese (shabu shabu) and I have yet to try a Chinese Hot Pot, but it's been on my radar ever since I read about it in a cookbook.



pkondz said:


> They are heavy. But... yeah. Need to get some for onion soup.



I just have plain white ones that double as souffle dishes.



pkondz said:


> Aren't they awesome!?!?







pkondz said:


> We did too! It was like a $400 set for $80. Couldn't believe it.



I've had mine so long I don't even remember how much and I have all kinds of extra pieces like the pasta cooker, one that I can make 15 gallons of spaghetti sauce, a saucier, love my All-Clad.



pkondz said:


> I'll have to read the update later.
> Trying (without much luck so far) to figure out flights.



Well now that you've done that, you can come back and read the update!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Merry Christmas! Hope you have a good time with your parents. Sounds like you have been really busy around the house and rentals. Great to get that work done on your own house. Neat now that your TV swivels out. Plus your wine can mature as it should.



Thanks!  We are always busy!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my the dishwasher! On Christmas day folks pouring fat after cooking christmas dinner down the sink is such a drain blockage issue they call the ball of fat the turkeyberg lol. It even causes floods. They have issues warnings wait until the fat goes solid and throw it in the garbage! I can't believe folks have to be told this stuff.



I just hope that our tenants are not putting grease down their drains, but obviously this is something that they need to be told!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I got Jo one of those bluetooth tiles in her stocking you were referring to. She is thrilled by it. Put it on her keys.



I'm glad she likes it!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your day looked good! It is a shame re ToT although I can't ride it I enjoy the theme when I did. They say it's getting a redo of Marvel theme Guardians of the Galaxy. I loved the movie but don't touch Tot as it is. Shame they lost the rights.



They didn't lose the rights, they are potentially getting tired of paying for a franchise that is lost on the younger generations.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The great movie ride fun. Nice that you did it together. I can see why Fran likes it. Me also it is nice and accesible. No sharp turns.



Exactly, she isn't good with fast rides, so whenever I can ride one that she likes I try to do it.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

franandaj said:


> Yeah, if our tenants show any sign of oinking, they're out of there!


 



franandaj said:


> Yes, always encouraging debauchery!


 



franandaj said:


> Oh, no! I figured it out all by myself, using my fingers.


 Good that you didn't also need the toes.....



franandaj said:


> They're also going to remove a giant mirror from the garage. The previous owner had a workout setup in there and I guess she liked to look at herself during her workouts, but Fran doesn't like it at all.


 So much for always encouraging debauchery 



franandaj said:


> What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!


 Getting rid of globs of fat is tough for me too.....



franandaj said:


> After getting dressed, I made Fran her sticky bun from the first night.


 Not the same as tequila but You go girl!  



franandaj said:


> We left the room right at 8:15 and again we were doing the mad dash for the Friendship boat.
> 
> However we caught it before taking off,


 Is that anything like flying across enough time zones that you arrive before you left 



franandaj said:


> Our plan today was to hit rope drop for me to ride ToT because I didn't have a FP. Since I don't know when we will be back, it is entirely possible that this ride here may be defunct when we return. We know the expiration date of DCA’s, but I truly believe that DHS’s ToT is on the brink of extinction as well, due to the fact that Disney must pay a royalty for the Twilight Zone franchise


 Noooo.....say it isn't so! Pat will NOT be happy! 



franandaj said:


> We're off to see the Wizard!


 Just follow the yellow brick road.....



franandaj said:


> Once the ride was over we still had almost three hours to our lunch so we decided to split a Mickey pretzel with cheese.


 DHS has gone crazy with the cheese sauce with the Mickey pretzels. Pat was going to tell them to keep it but I figured since you pay for it anyway,  I would at least eat a little....which was about all I could take anyway. Give me the jalapeño and cheese stuffed pretzels any day!


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> Nice update, as usual. What you say about the ToT makes sense. Too bad, it's such a cool theme and blended so well with the Hollywood atmosphere.
> 
> Glad you had a nice Christmas with your parents.



It's not as though I like it, but I do believe that once Disney has enough attractions in DHS, that one will be rethemed.  The article that I read Made sense that Millenials don't really recognize the Twilight Zone as it aired so long ago.  They need something with mass appeal and they like things under their own brand, so I believe that it's days are numbered.



IowaTater said:


> That's great news! Must feel good to make progress.



It's just that we make a little progress and then go weeks with none.



IowaTater said:


> The horror!!



I know!  That will be fixed soon I hope!  Now we have room in the garage for the wine cabinet.  All I need is to empty it out and the guys can move it over to the new house.



IowaTater said:


> Blarg! That's why I yell at the hubby every time he dumps grease down the drain.



Why would anyone even dump grease down the drain?



IowaTater said:


> Watch your mouth, young lady!! That's my beloved ToT you're talking about!!



Hey!  I like the ride too, but that doesn't mean Disney consults me about what they want to update.  They need to appeal to a wider audience and the young ones are not getting a steady diet of Twilight Zone.



rentayenta said:


> Fun update! I'm glad you got to ride ToT twice. Its just perfect the way it is and I believe you that WDW's version can't be far off from extinction.



I know.  Have you heard what the waits are at DCA right now?  Someone posted 255 minutes the other day.



rentayenta said:


> I really like the GMR. Its slow but fun. Oz is my favorite part and I agree, the mob scene is so cheesy.



Any ride I can do with Fran is fun!



rentayenta said:


> Glad you are all getting time to catch up on some rest at your folks' house.



Yeah, we didn't do anything but eat and compute for the first three days, and then the fourth day we saw a movie and ate.  The fifth day we tried to do some shopping, but I didn't find anything.  It wasn't until the last day we got out and went to a museum.  Yesterday we did more shopping and then drove home.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Good that you didn't also need the toes.....



I know, not sure if I can count that high!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> So much for always encouraging debauchery



I'm not sure working out in front of a mirror is classified as debauchery....



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Getting rid of globs of fat is tough for me too.....



That's why I don't wash it down the sink....



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Not the same as tequila but You go girl!



Well, I can't do sugar, I'm better off with Tequila!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Is that anything like flying across enough time zones that you arrive before you left



I don't think time travel is involved at WDW.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Noooo.....say it isn't so! Pat will NOT be happy!



I have no inside information, but based on things I've read and the fact that California's ToT is closing in two days, I think the writing is on the wall.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Just follow the yellow brick road.....



Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the yellow brick road!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> DHS has gone crazy with the cheese sauce with the Mickey pretzels. Pat was going to tell them to keep it but I figured since you pay for it anyway, I would at least eat a little....which was about all I could take anyway. Give me the jalapeño and cheese stuffed pretzels any day!



I can't do jalapeño


----------



## franandaj

We had just finished a few rides at DHS and split a Mickey Pretzel.  Then we decided to head over to the Launch Bay and see if anything exciting was there. I tried to get a drink at the bar, but evidently the bartender wasn’t serving my kind.  He paid a cruel joke on me and gave me a drink that stuck to the bar.





As we were walking around the bar, this Jawa stole Fran’s hat.





We decided to do the Chase Visa Meet and Greet. All the other lines were 20 minutes long, but we had hardly any wait to see Kylo Ren. I had heard that they did a real good job of keeping you from finding out who you would be meeting until the last moment and this was true!

Our meeting was awkward at best as I was not willing to be intimidated by his gaze.

















Then we both posed for the camera.









After that we went to see RnRC and decide whether or not I should do the single rider line. On the way we took a few PP pictures.













As the regular line had a wait of 155 minutes, I decided to pass on the single rider line. I rode twice yesterday and I could always rope drop it again later in the week.





On the way out of the park I stopped for a beverage.





We stopped for a photo op on the way out and just barely caught another Friendship boat back to the BCV.













We still had 50 minutes until our reservation so we went back to the room, dropped off our packages and rested for about 15 minutes. In hindsight we should have just gone directly over to Beaches and Cream because we waited another 15-20 minutes to be seated. They took us to our table and we both ordered water.





The Menu





















And then they were offering these specialty items while we were there.





And Adult beverages, but I did not partake this time.









We saw quite a few kitchen sinks delivered during our meal.













Fran got a burger and fries.





I got the hot dog with Sauerkraut and Onion Rings, and then we split both.









We ordered a milky way sundae for the two of us.













It was yummy!

Then we went back to the room. 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


While we waited for our table at Beaches and Cream I was surprised at how empty Stormalong bay was. So I changed into my suit and cover up and came over to relax.













I did a once around on the lazy river and then I swam over to the jacuzzi. Not that’s not me laying in the inner tube! 





The jets on this one weren't really working well either, but it was nice to sit in the warm water for a spell. I chatted with a gal who had redeemed her DVC points through RCI to stay at the BC.  I thought it was an odd move, but hey, whatever works! 

To get back to my stuff I had to swim back through two different pools and boy did they feel cold after the jacuzzi!  I laid down on a lounger for a bit to drip dry before heading back to the room. I snapped this one for you @pkondz






The plan for the early evening was to meet Scott (former DISer) and his husband Vinny for drinks at the Abracadabar. He texted us that they were able to get a table outside, but that it was packed inside. We met them and sat down at the table. They mentioned that the waitress had walked past them three times. We considered going back to the Beach Club and Martha’s Vineyard (bar), and when the waitress walked past us without even a “hello” or anything we decided the other bar would be a much better idea.

We had no problem finding a table, and we learned that it was the kind of bar where you fetch your own drinks. No biggie, we could handle that. I had my regular Belvedere Gibson Up  





Fran had a diet coke, Vinny had a Malbec and Scott had a margarita. We sat and chatted for about an hour, it was fun, kind of like old friends! We got another round, I switched to white wine and Scott got a Mai Tai.

Then Fran and I headed off to our reservation at the Yachtsman. Again we still had to wait about 20 minutes as they we so far behind. They were very apologetic, but I was really hungry by this point.

The Menu





We got bread and butter which was really good. 





We decided to split everything since we already had leftovers in the fridge from the French Lunch. We split a French Onion soup, it was really good, but became rather salty.





Our waiter took our picture for us.





For our entree had the Rib Eye, but we substituted potatoes au gratin for the bone marrow and challah bread.





We also got a side order of creamed spinach and caramelized onions.









Everything was great! The steak was cooked to perfection, the potatoes were nice and cheesy, and the creamed spinach had a nice garlic flavor. We were stuffed. I did take some of my half of the steak home, and we passed on dessert. 









Nothing sounded great and we didn't have room in our tummies either.

We headed back to the room via the Marketplace where we picked up a loaf of bread and a half gallon of milk. I was asleep in no time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Glad to see that you had a nice day at DHS. I am not a big fan of ToT and haven't rode the DHS version but I was able to ride the ToT at DCA before it goes away. Nice that you were able to go on it at DHS and nice pictures when riding it. The GMR is another ride that I have to ride every time I am at DHS and you are able to get some nice pictures during your ride. 

Very nice pictures with Kylo Ren during the M&G.

Beaches & Cream Soda Shop looks like a nice place to get lunch and the Kitchen Sink dessert looks really good for dessert. Yachtsman Steakhouse meal looks good.


----------



## rentayenta

Fun update!

Love the meeting with Kylo Ren, so great!

Both of your meals look wonderful but I cannot believe you substituted the marrow and challah for potatoes.  I love marrow and challah.


----------



## Flossbolna

Sounds like you had a fun day at DHS! And the sundae at Beaches and Cream looks fabulous! And giant. Since Michael does not share ice cream, I am afraid I will never get to eat one. They look far too big for one person...

The dinner at the Yachtsman looks delicious, too. I have never really considered eating there, but you have me nearly convinced.

As to ToT: 

What I am hearing from someone who usually has quite good sources is the following: Bob Chapek wants a Marvel presence at WDW. Because of the Marvel/Universal deal that was agreed before Disney bought Marvel and which is a watertight contact that Universal has no intention of letting go, Disney cannot use any Avengers character East of the Mississippi. But the Guardians of the Galaxy are not part of the Avengers and WDW can use them. This is how the idea with the GotG theme for ToT originated. It was planned to happen for both coasts at the same time. When WDW heard that they were planning to take out another attraction from a park that is already dead, the management protested and could get the WDW ToT to stay. At least for now. In the mean time some ideas seem to have developed to maybe put GotG into Ellen's Energy Adventure in Epcot instead. Currently no decision has been made either way as to where to put them, but as I said there is a very strong push on the top to have Marvel at a WDW theme park one way or another.

From what I have been told, it has nothing to do with royalties or how "old" the IP is. The amount they pay on royalties is not really high as the show was already old when the attraction was built. ToT at WDW is one of the attractions with the highest guest satisfaction ratings, so it does not matter that younger generations might not know the IP. Also, in Europe the Twilight Zone is really not known at all and still ToT at Walt Disney Studios Paris is hugely popular. Just like Splash Mountain, some attractions work without anyone knowing the source IP. 

ToT should be safe until 2018 thanks to the other DHS construction, but after that - who knows... From what I was told, no definite decision has been made just yet.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> Why would anyone even dump grease down the drain?



Speaking for DH, it's because he's too lazy to dump it into the grease can I have. 



franandaj said:


> Hey! I like the ride too, but that doesn't mean Disney consults me about what they want to update. They need to appeal to a wider audience and the young ones are not getting a steady diet of Twilight Zone.



I get this.  I just would hate to walk into DHS and feel smacked in the face by Star Wars and comic book characters.  Not that I don't like those things but everything in moderation. 



franandaj said:


> I chatted with a gal who had redeemed her DVC points through RCI to stay at the BC.



Huh...I didn't even know that was an option.  I'll have to remember that next time my dad offers his RCI points. 

Love your Yachtsman dinner.  We still really want to try Beaches & Cream but the only thing that appeals to me is the No Way Jose.  lol


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> The hard part will be finding a TA who specializes in Handicapped Travelers. It seems to be harder than one might think.



If you would not mind working with a travel agent in the UK, I may be able to help. A former co-worker now works for a travel agency that specializes in handicapped travelers. I would happily reach out to her to see if this is something she could help with.



franandaj said:


> How long has it been closed for?



Since February of this year. I think it is due to reopen in April.



franandaj said:


> Our meeting was awkward at best as I was not willing to be intimidated by his gaze.



... the resulting photos however are precious.



franandaj said:


> The jets on this one weren't really working well either, but it was nice to sit in the warm water for a spell.



Sometimes I actually prefer this.



franandaj said:


> They mentioned that the waitress had walked past them three times. We considered going back to the Beach Club and Martha’s Vineyard (bar), and when the waitress walked past us without even a “hello” or anything we decided the other bar would be a much better idea.



How very strange. That almost sounds like they did not want the business.

Corinna


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Nice relaxing day!  That Milky Way sundae sure is awesome!  I am shocked you traded out Bone Marrow for Potatoes Gratin though but your steak does look tasty.  What I would give for that right now!


----------



## Pinkocto

You look great in that dress! 

The Kylo Ren photos are fabulous 

Yummy lunch at B & C. Those special fries sounded too good to pass up! 

Glad your Yachtsman dinner was good. But too bizarre about the rude waitress at the bar. I did that once when I was a waitress, I wasn't aware the table in question was part of my section. Completely ignored the lady, who in turn complained to my boss... totally unintentional.


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


>



*Love that photo. Stare him down, girl!*



franandaj said:


>



*Here's another great one of the two of you! *



franandaj said:


>



*Didn't know that they had these on the menu. Guess Tom would love some of it. *



franandaj said:


>



*Someone looks happy! *



franandaj said:


>



*And even happier here. *



franandaj said:


> To get back to my stuff I had to swim back through two different pools and boy did they feel cold after the jacuzzi!



*The pool definitely IS sooooooooo cold when you get out of the hot tub. Even in the height of summer.* 



franandaj said:


> I was asleep in no time.



*Don't blame you - you had a lot of your agenda that day. *


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy New Year Alison and Fran!! Hope the new year will hurry up and bring along the day you are cleared out of the old house sooner than later!


----------



## Steppesister

Well, I certainly fell WAYYYY behind here, like everywhere else over the holidays. What a long few weeks it's been. But! I'm back now, and hopefully can stay caught up for a while. 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, if our tenants show any sign of oinking, they're out of there!



Sadly, the laws tend to favor renters, regardless if they are trashing your place while you try to get them out or not. We had to give ours minimum 90 days, and KNOW there is illegal activity, let alone trash and crap all over the place; still, so hard to  evict. Torques me off. But that's a discussion to be had in person. 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, our heater broke down about two weeks ago, but it should be all fixed by the time we get back home.



And that's not a fun one to have to deal with. Ours went out last year and it was pretty darned pricey. Not to mention inconvenient. 



franandaj said:


> That's "making breakfast", I haven't made Eggs Benedict in probably 20 years. Always order it out now.



Mmmm.... this sounds like a vacation kind of meal to me. March is coooooming....! 



franandaj said:


> Nah, the insults are mostly among the band members and towards the manager. It's all in good fun.



Friendly insults are my specialty. I think I'd fit right in. I"m glad you have a fun community to rib each other in. 



franandaj said:


> Yes, always encouraging debauchery!



We are quite a bunch, no? LOL! 



franandaj said:


> Last Saturday we got a bit done at the old house, a load of stuff went to the thrift store and we went through a lot of stuff in the living room. It's actually starting to look like we'll get all our stuff out of there soon (meaning next couple months)!



YUUUUS! This means more trips sooner than later! 



franandaj said:


> That will be great! For two years now, when my wine deliveries have arrived, instead of cataloging them and aging them properly, the bottles have gone directly into the “drink now” wine storage. Can you imagine that I have been drinking young wines that have not been sufficiently aged?



The travesty! I"m shocked and disappointed, Alison.  

Ok, in all seriousness, it will be so great to have that back in order. Glad you found someone who can make this move for you and help you get it set up. 



franandaj said:


> but I truly believe that DHS’s ToT is on the brink of extinction as well, due to the fact that Disney must pay a royalty for the Twilight Zone franchise. They just need to wait until Star Wars land and Toy Story land open to shut this one down.







franandaj said:


> You gotta love Busby Berkeley





franandaj said:


>



I cry every single time I see this scene. Every. Time. 



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


>








franandaj said:


>



Awwww, these two pix are so nice! Especially this ^ one. 



franandaj said:


> I had my regular Belvedere Gibson Up



I"m going to have to follow your lead and get me one of these when I see you!


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> It's not as though I like it, but I do believe that once Disney has enough attractions in DHS, that one will be rethemed. The article that I read Made sense that Millenials don't really recognize the Twilight Zone as it aired so long ago. They need something with mass appeal and they like things under their own brand, so I believe that it's days are numbered.



I will be sad to see ToT go but what you say makes sense. It will be interesting to see the Guardian of the Galaxy ride in Disneyland. 



franandaj said:


> He paid a cruel joke on me and gave me a drink that stuck to the bar.



 He put it down in front of you and then it stuck? Suction cup? Cute dress!



franandaj said:


>



: 



franandaj said:


>



You go girl! 



franandaj said:


>



Wow you are so brave! I need to watch all the Star War movies before I go in March. I don't know who any of these characters are! 



franandaj said:


>



Gravy on french fries? That sounds healthy! 

I really like the Beaches and Cream theme. Love that 50's art work. I would love to eat at the Yacht Club but it looks like it won't make the cut this next trip . But I am going to the Supercalifragilist breakfast at 1900 because of your trip reports.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Last Saturday we got a bit done at the old house, a load of stuff went to the thrift store and we went through a lot of stuff in the living room. It's actually starting to look like we'll get all our stuff out of there soon (meaning next couple months)!



Hooray!  Your long nightmare will finally be over!



franandaj said:


> What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!



Sounds like my arteries!

Seriously, ew.



franandaj said:


> Our plan today was to hit rope drop for me to ride ToT because I didn't have a FP. Since I don't know when we will be back, it is entirely possible that this ride here may be defunct when we return. We know the expiration date of DCA’s, but I truly believe that DHS’s ToT is on the brink of extinction as well, due to the fact that Disney must pay a royalty for the Twilight Zone franchise.



I hope not.  And I say that as someone who doesn't really enjoy the drops.  But the theme and story and effects are just so well done, I'd hate to see them go away.



franandaj said:


> On the news the Floridians were saying that Fall had come and it was going to be frigidly cold. Don't you just love wimpy folks in sunshine states? We hit that point in Southern California about six weeks ago and really it's not that bad. A couple days after we got back from this trip, I left my house wearing a tank top in 61° weather and I didn't die.  Right now our highs don't even get out of the 60s!



Oh, the humanity!  @pkondz is reading this after shoveling snow for 4 hours and getting ready to have a breakdown.



franandaj said:


> The ride was fun and it was over too fast. Fran had barely made it to the gift shop when I got off and I wanted to give it another go since the line was so short and I wanted another shot at the photo.



Good work on the second try!



franandaj said:


> I got Vader



 I don't believe you, because that scene doesn't actually exist.



franandaj said:


> I know many would say that this is a waste of a tier 1 FP, but it's a ride Fran likes and it was more important to me to ride with her than do the headliners.



That's cool.  My strategy was to take my daughter on it once so she could see for herself that we never needed to ride it again. 



franandaj said:


> I tried to get a drink at the bar, but evidently the bartender wasn’t serving my kind. He paid a cruel joke on me and gave me a drink that stuck to the bar.



How dare he!



franandaj said:


>



 These are great!



franandaj said:


> And then they were offering these specialty items while we were there.



Bacon cheese fries?  Yes, please!



franandaj said:


>



Those things are just unreal.



franandaj said:


> Not that’s not me laying in the inner tube!



She looks very relaxed, though!



franandaj said:


> I chatted with a gal who had redeemed her DVC points through RCI to stay at the BC. I thought it was an odd move, but hey, whatever works!



Yeah, that is an odd move.  I can't imagine she came out ahead in that deal.



franandaj said:


> We sat and chatted for about an hour, it was fun, kind of like old friends!



Nice work on the meet!



franandaj said:


> For our entree had the Rib Eye, but we substituted potatoes au gratin for the bone marrow and challah bread.



Good call!  I remember those potatoes being really good.


----------



## DnA2010

Ok I seriously laughed out loud at your meet up pics lol - you were looking just us tough as he was! 

Funny Kylo story- we always give out packs of gum as the treats for our Trick or Treaters- this goes over very well- kids seem to love getting them. This year my sister, her husband and their baby who is 1 week older than ours were with us for Halloween. As we all love SW, we dressed up (the babies were R2 and BB8- I will try to add a picture later) and sister's husband was dressed as Kylo- so Cam (dressed as Kylo) answers the door- gives some young boys their gum and one of them shakes his head as he is leaving our step and says " Gum and Kylo Ren- wow, I've never trick or treated in this neighbourhood before- it's amazing...just amazing"  we just about died!!

I love the photopass pics - you both look so happy, I love Fran's smile so much!

I love that R2 dress- glad it was in this TR!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sounds like such a fun day. Love the R2 dress and the Jawa and Kylo photos.

Yum Beaches and Cream! Your lunch and sundae look great. I love the VBC as a resort but SAB I don't get the hype. Maybe I was expecting this grand lazy river. I could not get over how small it was. In Europe the hotels have really large lazy rivers and water slides etc. Dubai and places even have motors on the uphill portions on wet and wild type scale. They are almost hotels with water parks. Folks book hotels based on how good the pool is. 

How nice to meet Vinnie and Mr Vinne for drinks. 

I have heard the Yatchtman is good. That steak looks divine plus the sides you selected. Lovely ohotis if you both together today.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It's been my turn for busy! If I haven't caught up on your TR, I'll be by in the next day or so



What????? What the heck! You don't see _me_ dawdling with replies! Sheesh!!



um....







er...........









franandaj said:


> It's actually starting to look like we'll get all our stuff out of there soon (meaning next couple months)!



Good!



franandaj said:


> The Contractor was at our current house for the last few days working on a few projects, nothing major, he helped us remove and dispose of a large copier. Think 20th century technology, the size you would have in a large office which holds three sizes of paper and collates 20 documents.



How big was that thing! Volkswagen Beetle big?
And what did you do with it?



franandaj said:


> and installed one of those fancy doorbells that you can see who’s there from your phone.



Cool. If I had a phone that could use it... I'd consider it.



franandaj said:


> They're also going to remove a giant mirror from the garage.



From the ceiling, right?



franandaj said:


> The previous owner had a workout setup in there and I guess she liked to look at herself during her workouts, but Fran doesn't like it at all.



Well... who puts a mirror in the garage???



franandaj said:


> Can you imagine that I have been drinking young wines that have not been sufficiently aged?



 OMG!!!!! I'm shocked you weren't arrested!



franandaj said:


> And here is where I sacrifice for you my readers, I cringed a little bit, and said, “Go ahead and tell me.”



Your dedication is remarkable.
Truly.



franandaj said:


> What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!



That's it?

Boring! I want a dead raccoon in there or something!



franandaj said:


> My only responsibility here is to keep myself (and others) fed while maintaining a moderate level of personal hygiene. So that's a change from everyday life!



So you typically do _not_ maintain a moderate level of personal hygiene.

These are good things to know before we meet.



franandaj said:


> I slept all the way until 6AM this morning.



For you... that's not bad.



franandaj said:


> I had a bowl of corn flakes, some V8, and coffee.



You eat the _strangest_ breakfasts, Alison.



franandaj said:


> There was a big difference between Friday's boat and today. It was PACKED, and we hadn’t even gotten to the Swolphin!



So... did you skip Swolphin then?



franandaj said:


> Our plan today was to hit rope drop for me to ride ToT because I didn't have a FP. Since I don't know when we will be back, it is entirely possible that this ride here may be defunct when we return



Man. I really, _really_ hope you're wrong.



franandaj said:


> I truly believe that DHS’s ToT is on the brink of extinction as well, due to the fact that Disney must pay a royalty for the Twilight Zone franchise.



I remember you saying that. Man... how much could those royalties be? You make tons Disney! Don't ruin a great ride!



franandaj said:


> Right now our highs don't even get out of the 60s!





Uh, huh. Terrible. Yup.



franandaj said:


> I headed right off to ToT as soon as rope drop happened. The sign said there was a 5 minute wait and I didn't time it, but I was pretty much in the preshow just as soon as I entered the building.



Nice.



franandaj said:


> I didn't know where the cameras were so I missed the shot.



As soon as it comes up after that first drop, it seems.



franandaj said:


> Fran had barely made it to the gift shop when I got off and I wanted to give it another go since the line was so short and I wanted another shot at the photo.



And ya done good!! 



franandaj said:


>



BTW, I love the little kid in the front row hanging on for dear life. 



franandaj said:


> It was my favorite where the glass of our star speeder gets broken. I had never seen the first one I got before, and was annoyed that the glass didn't break. Thank goodness it broke on this time around.



Cool! Didn't know that happened.



franandaj said:


> By this time our FP+ for The Great Movie ride opened up. I know many would say that this is a waste of a tier 1 FP, but it's a ride Fran likes and it was more important to me to ride with her than do the headliners.



That sounds like a _wonderful_ reason to do it to me.



franandaj said:


> You gotta love Busby Berkeley



Sorry. Had to Google.
But... yeah. Seen his work.



franandaj said:


> And Gene Kelly



The best. Period.



franandaj said:


> Julie Andrews and Dick Van Dyke



Loved them from way back when you couldn't write "Dick Van Dyke" on the DIS.



franandaj said:


> Then comes the cheesy gangster scene.



Just once. Just once could I get the other scene?



franandaj said:


> "Whoa, take 'er easy there, Pilgrim."



Nice capture.
Actually, a lot of your photos on this ride are pretty darned impressive.



franandaj said:


> Look out Sigourney!



Ever wonder who's male body they robbed for her likeness?



franandaj said:


> Once the ride was over we still had almost three hours to our lunch so we decided to split a Mickey pretzel with cheese.



mmmmm.... pretzel.



franandaj said:


> Next up: Some outta this world meets and down to earth grub.



And I'll be commenting on that one shortly!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No way, uhn-uh.







franandaj said:


> Pretty much. I did sign a rental agreement on New Years Day once, but we have better luck once all the major stuff is behind us.



I'm surprised you even did it once.



franandaj said:


> No, I should have been more specific. It was obvious that the TV came on, but there was still nothing on the screen and no sound.



Yeah, I got that. That made more sense. Broken TVs typically don't fix themselves.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I don't like the graphic. I can only take it when I know it's fake and they do a cheesy job on purpose.



So... everything from the 80s and earlier is okay.



franandaj said:


> Hardly, I think you need to get your math checked!



I'm good! I still have all 11 fingers!



franandaj said:


> Funny, I use mine for cheese mostly. We go out for Japanese (shabu shabu) and I have yet to try a Chinese Hot Pot, but it's been on my radar ever since I read about it in a cookbook.



And I've never gone out for Japanese but have for cheese. Not shabu shabu, though. I think that's just water? Mine is with a tomato based broth or soup.
Love it.



franandaj said:


> I just have plain white ones that double as souffle dishes.



Dual purpose. Smart.



franandaj said:


> I have all kinds of extra pieces like the pasta cooker, one that I can make 15 gallons of spaghetti sauce, a saucier, love my All-Clad.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> Well now that you've done that, you can come back and read the update!



I am!!!!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I tried to get a drink at the bar, but evidently the bartender wasn’t serving my kind. He paid a cruel joke on me and gave me a drink that stuck to the bar.



I would consider lodging a complaint with Human Rights..... or is it Alien Rights there?



franandaj said:


> As we were walking around the bar, this Jawa stole Fran’s hat.



 That's funny! What did Fran think of that?



franandaj said:


> All the other lines were 20 minutes long, but we had hardly any wait to see Kylo Ren.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> Our meeting was awkward at best as I was not willing to be intimidated by his gaze.



I so love this picture of you.



franandaj said:


>



But this one is hilarious! Go Alison! Use the Force!



franandaj said:


>



Hey! There's Fran! I was starting to think you were making her up!



franandaj said:


>



Cute shot!



franandaj said:


> As the regular line had a wait of 155 minutes, I decided to pass on the single rider line.



No, no, no! That's the best time to go!

You get in and sidle up to someone and say "How long did you wait in line?"
"Two and a half hours."
"Huh. I know. It's terrible. I already waited a good five minutes myself."

And then watch their head explode.



franandaj said:


> On the way out of the park I stopped for a beverage.



What is that?



franandaj said:


> We stopped for a photo op on the way out and just barely caught another Friendship boat back to the BCV.



Your timing today is spot on!



franandaj said:


> In hindsight we should have just gone directly over to Beaches and Cream because we waited another 15-20 minutes to be seated.



Oh, well... probably would've waited 30 minutes then.



franandaj said:


> They took us to our table and we both ordered water.



Gotta leave room for the good stuff.



franandaj said:


> And then they were offering these specialty items while we were there.



I'll have one of each please. Thanks.



franandaj said:


> We saw quite a few kitchen sinks delivered during our meal.



Those things do get ordered a lot.
But I liked what I had just fine.



franandaj said:


>



Excellent shot!!!



franandaj said:


> Fran got a burger and fries.



I watched with great interest how they make their burgers.
I was very pleased to see nary a frozen patty anywhere.



franandaj said:


> I got the hot dog with Sauerkraut and Onion Rings, and then we split both.



mmmmmm......



franandaj said:


> We ordered a milky way sundae for the two of us.



Oh God. All your food photos are absolutely killing me.
I'm going in for a procedure tomorrow that requires me to fast.



THIS IS NOT HELPING!!



franandaj said:


>



But... you do look adorbs there. Just sayin'. 



franandaj said:


>



Awww... such a cute couple. Look at those smiles!



franandaj said:


> While we waited for our table at Beaches and Cream I was surprised at how empty Stormalong bay was.



Middle of the day and people are at the parks?



franandaj said:


> Not that’s not me laying in the inner tube!



Somehow I didn't think you'd post one of you like that.



franandaj said:


> The jets on this one weren't really working well either, but it was nice to sit in the warm water for a spell.



 Love hot tubs.



franandaj said:


> I chatted with a gal who had redeemed her DVC points through RCI to stay at the BC. I thought it was an odd move, but hey, whatever works!



I have no idea if that's good or bad. Care to explain?



franandaj said:


> To get back to my stuff I had to swim back through two different pools and boy did they feel cold after the jacuzzi!



I bet!



franandaj said:


> I snapped this one for you @pkondz



Hello!!!! Thanks Alison! You know how to make me happy! 



franandaj said:


> The plan for the early evening was to meet Scott (former DISer) and his husband Vinny for drinks at the Abracadabar.



I had it on my list to visit there last trip, but.... well, it just never quite happened.



franandaj said:


> He texted us that they were able to get a table outside, but that it was packed inside.



And apparently, it wasn't going to happen for you this trip either.



franandaj said:


> We considered going back to the Beach Club and Martha’s Vineyard (bar), and when the waitress walked past us without even a “hello” or anything we decided the other bar would be a much better idea.



Really? What's with that?
No tip for you.



franandaj said:


> We sat and chatted for about an hour, it was fun, kind of like old friends!



That's the best.
I'm really looking forward to our meet in March! 



franandaj said:


> I was really hungry by this point.



Even after that ice cream? How much later was this?



franandaj said:


> The Menu



Oh, no. You're going to post more food photos aren't you?



franandaj said:


>



Love French Onion soup...... gah! I'm hungry.



franandaj said:


> we passed on dessert.



Well, you already had ice cream.



franandaj said:


> We headed back to the room via the Marketplace where we picked up a loaf of bread and a half gallon of milk. I was asleep in no time.



No surprise. You'd had a long day.


----------



## alohamom

What a nice picture! Are my eyes tricking me or is that a necklace of mickey heads or even perhaps an embroidered part of the outfit? It is so cool!





franandaj said:


> Our waiter took our picture for us.


----------



## Steppesister

Went back and did another read through just for kicks and giggles. 



franandaj said:


> What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!



Ewwww! No wonder things were moving slowly. Yikes! 



franandaj said:


> A couple days after we got back from this trip, I left my house wearing a tank top in 61° weather and I didn't die.



 I really hope in March I can wear my (Oregon) summer clothes. 



franandaj said:


> I know many would say that this is a waste of a tier 1 FP, but it's a ride Fran likes and it was more important to me to ride with her than do the headliners.



Awwww!!



franandaj said:


>



Man that looks good!


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Glad to see that you had a nice day at DHS. I am not a big fan of ToT and haven't rode the DHS version but I was able to ride the ToT at DCA before it goes away. Nice that you were able to go on it at DHS and nice pictures when riding it. The GMR is another ride that I have to ride every time I am at DHS and you are able to get some nice pictures during your ride.



I really like DHS ToT, DCA's was never as good. I'll be curious to see how the GotG retheming comes out. I loved that movie.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures with Kylo Ren during the M&G.



Thanks! I tried to make it fun.



rentayenta said:


> Fun update!



Thanks!



rentayenta said:


> Both of your meals look wonderful but I cannot believe you substituted the marrow and challah for potatoes.  I love marrow and challah.



I'm not a big fan of either, and neither is Fran, so it was a no brainer for us.


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like you had a fun day at DHS! And the sundae at Beaches and Cream looks fabulous! And giant. Since Michael does not share ice cream, I am afraid I will never get to eat one



Actually they are not on the menu, but you can get half size versions of the sundaes. They are much more reasonable. If I didn't have Fran to help me I'd never even think of ordering the sundae we got.



Flossbolna said:


> The dinner at the Yachtsman looks delicious, too. I have never really considered eating there, but you have me nearly convinced.



I've been there twice and have really enjoyed it both times. I wouldn't go there every trip, but every few years it's nice. It's a nice atmosphere, unlike what I've heard about the new steakhouse in Disney Springs. 



Flossbolna said:


> What I am hearing from someone who usually has quite good sources is the following:





Flossbolna said:


> Currently no decision has been made either way as to where to put them, but as I said there is a very strong push on the top to have Marvel at a WDW theme park one way or another.



Interesting to note. I appreciate your informed information. 



Flossbolna said:


> From what I have been told, it has nothing to do with royalties or how "old" the IP is.



Another interesting perspective. 

For some reason it didn't quote what you said about it being safe until 2018. I hope it stays. I like the ride, but for some reason, I've got a bad feeling about this....



IowaTater said:


> I get this. I just would hate to walk into DHS and feel smacked in the face by Star Wars and comic book characters. Not that I don't like those things but everything in moderation.



Well there will be Toy Story land in addition.



IowaTater said:


> Huh...I didn't even know that was an option. I'll have to remember that next time my dad offers his RCI points.



Perhaps they had RCI and DVC, now that I think back I'm not totally clear.  I know she said they had used points at SSR a few months before and now they were back at BC hotel through RCI, so check it out.



dolphingirl47 said:


> If you would not mind working with a travel agent in the UK, I may be able to help. A former co-worker now works for a travel agency that specializes in handicapped travelers. I would happily reach out to her to see if this is something she could help with.



I would love this! We moved another SUV full of stuff yesterday, so we are making progress on the old house. Pretty soon we'll just have furniture in there, and Fran has already looked into having that picked up by the disabled veterans charity. Once we have our stuff out of there, we can begin the planning process for France and DLP.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Since February of this year. I think it is due to reopen in April.



So in time for whatever celebration they are having this year. @Flossbolna mentioned it when we thought we might go there.



dolphingirl47 said:


> the resulting photos however are precious.



Thanks! I tried to make it interesting. Plus he didn't break character, so I could either be intimidated or not. I chose not.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Sometimes I actually prefer this.



I like to massage my aching muscles with the jets, which is why I missed the jacuzzi tub in the room so much.



dolphingirl47 said:


> How very strange. That almost sounds like they did not want the business.



They were packed, there wasn't an empty table anywhere, so they probably just didn't care much.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Nice relaxing day!  That Milky Way sundae sure is awesome!  I am shocked you traded out Bone Marrow for Potatoes Gratin though but your steak does look tasty.  What I would give for that right now!



I love that sundae, it's definitely our go to!

I'm not a fan of bone marrow. It's a textural thing for me. But I love potatoes au Gratin. In fact I should make some of those sometime soon.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I would love this!



I have replied to you on my pre-trip report.



franandaj said:


> We moved another SUV full of stuff yesterday, so we are making progress on the old house. Pretty soon we'll just have furniture in there, and Fran has already looked into having that picked up by the disabled veterans charity. Once we have our stuff out of there, we can begin the planning process for France and DLP.



That sounds very promising indeed.



franandaj said:


> So in time for whatever celebration they are having this year.



Yes, the 25th anniversary celebration will start at the end of March.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

I'll be back in a while to finish with proper replies and another update, but I wanted to post this while it was still relatively pertinent.  Earlier this week I crossed something off my bucket list. 

There’s this phenomenon in Southern California around New Years time called the Rose Parade. I’m not sure what the rest of the country thinks about it, I’ve heard it’s kind a of non-event elsewhere, but here it’s a pretty big thing.  Once the parade is over, the floats are parked in Pasadena in an area which is fairly residential, but there is park land on the area where the floats are actually parked.  For a couple days after the parade, you can pay an admission fee, walk around and view the floats.  I’ve been wanting to do it for years, now and it just hasn’t worked out.  However, this year I was determined to see them.

Once we finished watching the live parade coverage on our DVR, we switched off the TV, grabbed our warm clothes and trekked on up to Pasadena. From watching the parade, I had a good idea of which floats I mostly wanted to see. We tried to concentrate on mostly those because there was only four hours to see them and we spent the first hour of viewing waiting in line to buy tickets.  The place was practically a zoo, easily as crowded as Disneyland on a weekend.  I did my best with camera angles and photoshop to get pictures free of photobombers.

I'm adding this now because this may be something that I'd ingrained in Rose Parade fans, but a comment below made me realize it is not common knowledge. EVERY INCH OF THE FLOAT MUST BE COVERED IN ORGANIC MATERIALS.  Any surface you see is covered with flowers beans, wheat, leaves, vegetables, etc.

Upon entering the viewing area, we first spotted the Trader Joe’s float and headed in that direction. We skipped a couple boring floats on our way but this “Home Tweet Home” float caught my eye.





On the preparade coverage someone had mentioned that this guy in the foreground was dedicated to Garry Marshall.  As he was the foreman on the job and directing everything.





Just look at the detail on these sculptures.





I thought it was cool to see the hatch for the driver of the float open.  I don’t think someone with claustrophobia could drive one of these!





Fran liked the guy with the nails in his mouth.





I thought that the little garden in the backyard was just precious.





Then we moved on to the Trader Joe’s float.  Each year, they always have a very cool entry.









Everyone in Southern California needs a Tiki Bar.  Our cats even have their own outside next to the human’s Tiki Bar.





The detail on these wheels is just mind blowing!









The next float we encountered was the Lucy Foundation which featured surfing dogs during the parade.  It also set records for the longest and heaviest float ever in parade history.









I just love how they work vegetables into the floats as well as the flowers.





And Nemo made an appearance or is this Marlon?





Fran didn’t think this was Dory…





I loved this Farmer’s float.  At first I thought it was nothing special, just a motorhome, but then it extended!





I love this Farmer’s Insurance commercial with the Aqua dogs.













Again the detail is just so cool.





The float from Miracle Gro was really stunning, but then again what would you expect from a garden product at a flower show?













The float from Ragu was one of the ones that I didn’t want to miss. I loved the concept of the tomatoes growing all around the house.









And the use of the vegetables was just so appropriate for this one.













The salt and pepper shakers were just so cool!  I wanted to get to the other side for a shot of the bowl of pasta (you can kind of see it in the background) but it was just too tricky to get on that side of the floats that I gave up.









I don’t remember what float this was, but what really caught my eye was the attention to detail on the flowers.





The stamen are made out of Oranges!






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Cal Poly also does a neat float every year.  There are two campuses, one in San Luis Obispo and the other in Pomona.  Each campus works on half the float and then they bring it together for the parade.  These Chameleons were cool, but the “effect” they were supposed to have didn’t seem to work properly.









Look at the detail on this one, the scales are red onions!  And then all the different beans that they used to make the eye, so cool!





Another treatment of stamen in the flower.





This one was really cute too!









The Dole float was another one that was pretty spectacular.  They had this volcano on the back of the float.





The Goddess Pele was standing in front of the Volcano.





King Kamehameha was at the front of the float.





And the floral work in general was just beautiful.









By this point we had walked the length of the exhibit.  There was one more small branch which went off (picture the map as if it was a capital “T” but with a longer top than stem) but none of those floats really appealed to me.  It was starting to get chilly and neither of us had brought gloves or scarves, so we worked our way back out.  I kept wondering why I hadn’t seen the main float that I wanted to see.

As we doubled back, this dragon float caught my eye.  It had been mobbed when we went by it earlier so we skipped it then, but now I was able to get a shot of it’s butt.





As we headed towards the exit, we took a little shortcut which took us on the other side of the park from where we entered.  And that’s when I saw the float I had really wanted to see.  We almost missed it because we went directly for the Trader Joe’s, Lucy Foundation, and Farmer’s Insurance floats, which were off to the left.  This one was parked on the main road farther away from those mentioned above. Fran was happy to just sit and watch my purse and scooter while I walked over to this float to get a ton of pictures.





Here is the overall view of the float from the front:





And looking from the back of the float:





And here are some detailed shots.





















































And then we were ready to leave.  I snapped this one last shot, and we headed on back to our car.





We picked up some hot beverages from Starbucks and went back home.  I hope we can do it again sometime, but now I can finally say that I have viewed the floats from the Rose Parade!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The rose parade has been mentioned quite a bit by Facebook friends recently and not all of them are from California. I did wonder what this was all about. The floats are truly stunning.

Corinna


----------



## Flossbolna

Wow, thanks for posting this! Those floats are stunning!


----------



## irene_dsc

I've always loved the Rose Parade.   Now that we aren't going to NYE parties,  the parade is my big tradition.  Going to see it in person is one of my bucket list items - I didn't know about the option to go see them up close later!   You got some great photos!


----------



## Mom2m&k

Beautiful! I have always wanted to do that...so very cool that you did!


----------



## rndmr2

Very cool! I was able to see some of the parade but not too much of it because my DH and my dad were watching Football.  

We heard a lot about the Ragu Float here on the various news channels for a week or so before the Parade because Ragu got it's start in Rochester.  I live not far from Rochester, NY and that's where the news channels are based. 

My DH's Aunt and Uncle were actually there at the parade and for a few days before and after. They put some pics of the floats pre- parade on Facebook. (they actually have been there a whole and just left from San Diego on the Holland America Westerdam on a cruise, I think it left today.


----------



## dizneeat

*Wow! Thanks for sharing. These are awesome floats. I have heard of the Rose Parade, but have only seen "old" photos of it. This looks truly wonderful. *


----------



## Malia78

Wow--very cool. The detail in those floats is incredible.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Earlier this week I crossed something off my bucket list.



Nice! I find I add more to my bucket list than I cross off! 



franandaj said:


> There’s this phenomenon in Southern California around New Years time called the Rose Parade.



 Even up here we've heard of it.



franandaj said:


> For a couple days after the parade, you can pay an admission fee, walk around and view the floats.



Huh. I've never heard of that.
I always think of a parade as moving... and then gone for good.



franandaj said:


> Once we finished watching the live parade coverage on our DVR



I haven't quite made up my mind if I prefer a parade live or on TV.



franandaj said:


> The place was practically a zoo, easily as crowded as Disneyland on a weekend.



Really!



franandaj said:


> On the preparade coverage someone had mentioned that this guy in the foreground was dedicated to Garry Marshall. As he was the foreman on the job and directing everything.



As in Writer, Producer, Director who died about 6 months ago?



franandaj said:


> Just look at the detail on these sculptures.



Thanks so much for that shot.
I was going to ask how much was flowers vs other materials (like painted Styrofoam or whatever.)



franandaj said:


> Fran liked the guy with the nails in his mouth.



Me too! Reminds me of my Dad.

Hm. I do that too.



franandaj said:


> I thought that the little garden in the backyard was just precious.







franandaj said:


> Everyone in Southern California needs a Tiki Bar. Our cats even have their own outside next to the human’s Tiki Bar.



 Some day, I'd like to see that.
(No. Not inviting myself over to your house.)



franandaj said:


> The detail on these wheels is just mind blowing!



Right down to the seeds. But this was the first non flower I noticed.



franandaj said:


> The next float we encountered was the Lucy Foundation which featured surfing dogs during the parade. It also set records for the longest and heaviest float ever in parade history.



That thing is huge!!



franandaj said:


> Fran didn’t think this was Dory…



Dory's folks. 



franandaj said:


> The float from Miracle Gro was really stunning, but then again what would you expect from a garden product at a flower show?



Makes sense... but they're all pretty amazing.



franandaj said:


>



I like the tomatoes around it too.



franandaj said:


>



Love the measuring spoons.



franandaj said:


> I don’t remember what float this was, but what really caught my eye was the attention to detail on the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stamen are made out of Oranges!



These things are really incredible!



franandaj said:


> Look at the detail on this one, the scales are red onions! And then all the different beans that they used to make the eye, so cool!



 The attention to detail is _insane.
_
I'm going to stop multiquoting.... just too many breathtaking views.




franandaj said:


> Here is the overall view of the float from the front:



I can see why you went out of your way to see this one.



franandaj said:


>



Okay, now that's just funny! Hang on!!! Don't let go!!!



franandaj said:


> I hope we can do it again sometime, but now I can finally say that I have viewed the floats from the Rose Parade!



Yeah... sure.... thanks..... now I've got one _more_ thing on my bucket list!!!


Seriously, thanks so much for posting this. I had no idea it was so intricate.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> You look great in that dress!



Thanks! I have quite a few droid dresses like that, I'm a few pounds less than I was there now, so hopefully for my SWDAS Cruise it will fit even better.



Pinkocto said:


> The Kylo Ren photos are fabulous



Thanks!



Pinkocto said:


> Yummy lunch at B & C. Those special fries sounded too good to pass up!



I really like poutine, but I was torn. I really wanted the burger and hot dog. They won in the end.



Pinkocto said:


> Glad your Yachtsman dinner was good. But too bizarre about the rude waitress at the bar. I did that once when I was a waitress, I wasn't aware the table in question was part of my section. Completely ignored the lady, who in turn complained to my boss... totally unintentional.



I figure it is a coping mechanism for busy servers. They put on invisible blinders so that they don't see what they don't want to.



dizneeat said:


> Love that photo. Stare him down, girl!



 Thanks!



dizneeat said:


> Here's another great one of the two of you!



Thank you, I liked that one too.



dizneeat said:


> *Didn't know that they had these on the menu. Guess Tom would love some of it. *



If I had a larger stomach I would have loved them too!



dizneeat said:


> *Someone looks happy! *
> 
> *And even happier here. *



You can always make me happy with food!



dizneeat said:


> *The pool definitely IS sooooooooo cold when you get out of the hot tub. Even in the height of summer.*



I'm glad that mine at home are separate cause right now our pool is cold!



dizneeat said:


> Don't blame you - you had a lot of your agenda that day.



It ended up being a long day.



Flossbolna said:


> Happy New Year Alison and Fran!! Hope the new year will hurry up and bring along the day you are cleared out of the old house sooner than later!



Thank you Magdalene! We are plugging along!  Today we will be taking some things to electronic Recycling and Friday we moved a whole SUV load of stuff to storage.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Well, I certainly fell WAYYYY behind here, like everywhere else over the holidays. What a long few weeks it's been. But! I'm back now, and hopefully can stay caught up for a while.



I was all caught up over the holidays. Then I got back home and I still have one suitcase still to unpack! Every day at our house is so busy, kitties to feed, dishes to do, laundry needs to be washed, then putting it away, packages to open, packages to ship, cooking meals....  

It's a miracle I find time to get on here at all!



Steppesister said:


> Sadly, the laws tend to favor renters, regardless if they are trashing your place while you try to get them out or not.



Yeah, that's why we have to stay on top of things. We have a jerk that we dealing with right now.



Steppesister said:


> We had to give ours minimum 90 days, and KNOW there is illegal activity, let alone trash and crap all over the place; still, so hard to evict. Torques me off. But that's a discussion to be had in person.



I can understand it ticking you off. All ours are on a month to month tenancy, so if they screw up, they're getting notice.



Steppesister said:


> And that's not a fun one to have to deal with. Ours went out last year and it was pretty darned pricey. Not to mention inconvenient.



Yeah, well I still don't have hot water in the kitchen.  



Steppesister said:


> Mmmm.... this sounds like a vacation kind of meal to me. March is coooooming....!



Six weeks from now I get to have Beach at Palo! 



Steppesister said:


> Friendly insults are my specialty. I think I'd fit right in. I"m glad you have a fun community to rib each other in.



Funny, we were talking about the preshow at RnRC....



Steppesister said:


> We are quite a bunch, no? LOL!







Steppesister said:


> YUUUUS! This means more trips sooner than later!



Well we still have a fair amount left to do, but every time I go over there, less stuff is in there.



Steppesister said:


> The travesty! I"m shocked and disappointed, Alison.







Steppesister said:


> Ok, in all seriousness, it will be so great to have that back in order. Glad you found someone who can make this move for you and help you get it set up.



They're the ones who helped with our initial move 2 1/2 years ago. It's just taken us this long to get it together to finally clear out the living room enough to get the wine cabinet out of there.



Steppesister said:


> Awwww, these two pix are so nice! Especially this ^ one.



Thanks!



Steppesister said:


> I"m going to have to follow your lead and get me one of these when I see you!



We'll get a cool version of it!



dhorner233 said:


> I will be sad to see ToT go but what you say makes sense. It will be interesting to see the Guardian of the Galaxy ride in Disneyland.



I'm really curious what they will do. Evidently the ride itself will be the same, just new theme.



dhorner233 said:


> He put it down in front of you and then it stuck? Suction cup? Cute dress!



Actually there was no bartender, the glass was just stuck to the bar as a prop.



dhorner233 said:


> Wow you are so brave! I need to watch all the Star War movies before I go in March. I don't know who any of these characters are!



We watched them all a couple years ago before we did Star Wars Weekends, so we're good. I might not mind watching them again, but there are so many new movies I need to see as well.



dhorner233 said:


> Gravy on french fries? That sounds healthy!



I'm surprised that how close to Canada you are you haven't experienced poutine.  Fries topped with gravy and cheese curds, it's quite yummy!



dhorner233 said:


> I really like the Beaches and Cream theme. Love that 50's art work. I would love to eat at the Yacht Club but it looks like it won't make the cut this next trip . But I am going to the Supercalifragilist breakfast at 1900 because of your trip reports.



What day are you doing the breakfast? As I remember our trips overlap, we should meet up and say "hi".


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hooray! Your long nightmare will finally be over!



Well, I'm not holding my breath, but it is getting closer....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like my arteries!
> 
> Seriously, ew.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope not. And I say that as someone who doesn't really enjoy the drops. But the theme and story and effects are just so well done, I'd hate to see them go away.



Well Magdalene has given us hope until 2018, but still, I don't see us getting back to WDW until then anyways.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, the humanity! @pkondz is reading this after shoveling snow for 4 hours and getting ready to have a breakdown.



Yeah, I guess I can't really complain that it's only going to reach 58° for the high today.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good work on the second try!



It does help when you know where the camera locations are at.  I have the down pat at Disneyland.  Not so much here!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't believe you, because that scene doesn't actually exist.



Come back to Disneyland, we can ride it over and over until you get the Vader Scene!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's cool. My strategy was to take my daughter on it once so she could see for herself that we never needed to ride it again.



Yeah that would be a guy strategy....but then again a teenager doesn't necessarily appreciate the slow moving rides so much.  When you get in the old folks range like me, those rides are more appreciated.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> These are great!



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Bacon cheese fries? Yes, please!



Sounds pretty good to me right now!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Those things are just unreal.



I'd never order one though.  Too many weird flavor combinations.  If we had a bunch of people, I might try the chocolate lovers kitchen sink, but even that is over the top!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> She looks very relaxed, though!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, that is an odd move. I can't imagine she came out ahead on that one.



I didn't bother to ask, but they got a week at the Beach Club.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice work on the meet!



Thanks!



DnA2010 said:


> Ok I seriously laughed out loud at your meet up pics lol - you were looking just us tough as he was!



I'm glad it gave you a laugh.



DnA2010 said:


> Funny Kylo story-



That is pretty funny, but then again, now that I live in an area where folks "bus their kids in"  I'm not sure how really funny it is.



DnA2010 said:


> I love the photopass pics - you both look so happy, I love Fran's smile so much!



When she finally gets into it, she has a good time.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds like such a fun day. Love the R2 dress and the Jawa and Kylo photos.



Thanks!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yum Beaches and Cream! Your lunch and sundae look great. I love the VBC as a resort but SAB I don't get the hype. Maybe I was expecting this grand lazy river. I could not get over how small it was. In Europe the hotels have really large lazy rivers and water slides etc. Dubai and places even have motors on the uphill portions on wet and wild type scale. They are almost hotels with water parks. Folks book hotels based on how good the pool is.



That's interesting to know.  I always have thought that the inner tubes are too large and over inflated to really enjoy it.  I would like something a little less buoyant so you could enjoy the water a little more.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice to meet Vinnie and Mr Vinne for drinks.



Actually to me it was Scott and Mr. Scott!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I have heard the Yatchtman is good. That steak looks divine plus the sides you selected. Lovely ohotis if you both together today.



Thanks!  I really enjoyed the Yachtsman.  I won't go there every time, but it does deserve a return visit every few years.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> What????? What the heck! You don't see _me_ dawdling with replies! Sheesh!!
> 
> 
> 
> um....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er...........







pkondz said:


> How big was that thing! Volkswagen Beetle big?
> And what did you do with it?



Well sort of.  If you sliced the car in half from front to back, it was about as big as a Volkswagen Beetle.  Maybe a tad bit shorter, but it took up most of the wall in the room we call "the office".



pkondz said:


> Cool. If I had a phone that could use it... I'd consider it.



It's still on my list to link the phone to it.



pkondz said:


> From the ceiling, right?



hardly.

This is what the garage looked like when we made the offer on the house.





These pictures are once the place was ours, but we hadn't moved in yet since the contractor was working on it.  I can tell by his tool box in the picture.











pkondz said:


> Well... who puts a mirror in the garage???



Someone vain?  



pkondz said:


> OMG!!!!! I'm shocked you weren't arrested!







pkondz said:


> Your dedication is remarkable.
> Truly.



I'm glad you appreciate it.



pkondz said:


> That's it?
> 
> Boring! I want a dead raccoon in there or something!



Yeah, I thought it would be a rat.  The raccoons around here are HUGE.  I knew one would never fit inside a pipe.



pkondz said:


> So you typically do _not_ maintain a moderate level of personal hygiene.
> 
> These are good things to know before we meet.



I typically do maintain a moderate level of personal hygiene, sometimes even a superior level.  I also keep myself, Fran and the cats fed.  However at home, in addition to personal hygiene and food, this is an example of my "todo" list for today. Some things keep getting pushed forward into the next day.  Again and again.

Sunday, January 8, 2017

Feed Cats
Coffee
Breakfast
Take Day Pills
Update Wine Cellar Map
Unload Dishwasher
Take Prime Rib out of refrigerator
Take E-waste to K-mart
Put Garlic in Prime Rib
Par cook prime rib
Hang/Fold white Laundry
Put away white laundry
Flea Pepper
Flea Alto
Get Ring doorbell online
Open red suitcase
Hang red suitcase clothes
Hang/fold colored laundry
Put away red suitcase items
Put toilet seat in Olga’s bathroom
Change toilet seat in potty room
Mail contest prizes
Write DeSoto painting letter
Put away bottled sodas
Go to Costco
Unload car
Sort band music
Load/Run Dishwasher
Second cook prime rib
Make Yorkshire pudding
Cut green beans
Cook Green beans
Dinner
Feed Cats
Take Night Pills



pkondz said:


> For you... that's not bad.



At least on vacation.



pkondz said:


> You eat the _strangest_ breakfasts, Alison.



Why is that strange?  I have that almost every day at home.  



pkondz said:


> So... did you skip Swolphin then?



Nope.  Still went there and they let a few people on.



pkondz said:


> Man. I really, _really_ hope you're wrong.



So do I.



pkondz said:


> I remember you saying that. Man... how much could those royalties be? You make tons Disney! Don't ruin a great ride!



Well if you saw Magdalene's post at the top of the previous page, she has good information and thinks it's at least safe until 2018.  But no one knows.  They took out Mr. Toad's Wild Ride to replace it with Winnie the Pooh.



pkondz said:


> Uh, huh. Terrible. Yup.



Sorry.....



pkondz said:


> As soon as it comes up after that first drop, it seems.



Yeah, when that flash went off, I was like, "Yup, I just missed it."



pkondz said:


> And ya done good!!



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> BTW, I love the little kid in the front row hanging on for dear life.



I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out.  That's hilarious!



pkondz said:


> Cool! Didn't know that happened.



Have you been on it enough times to see all the scenes?  That is my favorite ending scene.



pkondz said:


> That sounds like a _wonderful_ reason to do it to me.







pkondz said:


> Sorry. Had to Google.
> But... yeah. Seen his work.



He is quite renowned in the gay community.



pkondz said:


> Loved them from way back when you couldn't write "Dick Van Dyke" on the DIS.



Yeah, I remember you had to type it VanDyke.



pkondz said:


> Just once. Just once could I get the other scene?



I didn't know there was another scene.



pkondz said:


> Nice capture.
> Actually, a lot of your photos on this ride are pretty darned impressive.



Thanks!  



pkondz said:


> Ever wonder who's male body they robbed for her likeness?



Never thought of it that way.  She always looked like a young boy to me.



pkondz said:


> And I'll be commenting on that one shortly!



Hopefully I'll be replying to those comments soon!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well sort of. If you sliced the car in half from front to back, it was about as big as a Volkswagen Beetle. Maybe a tad bit shorter, but it took up most of the wall in the room we call "the office".



Man... that's huge!
So... I presume you sold it to Disney and they're using it as an anchor for their biggest ship now?



franandaj said:


> This is what the garage looked like when we made the offer on the house.



Not a car person I take it.
How many people did they have as members in their gym??? Holy crap!



franandaj said:


>



Nice car! What is it?
(Although I'm _sure_ you've said before. Sorry. Don't remember.)



franandaj said:


> Someone vain?



Ding!



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I thought it would be a rat. The raccoons around here are HUGE. I knew one would never fit inside a pipe.



Stuff a raccoon up there! I wanna see it!



franandaj said:


> this is an example of my "todo" list for today.



Looks pretty familiar.



franandaj said:


> Flea Pepper
> 
> Flea Alto



OMG! Why do you want to give fleas to Pepper and Alto?!?!? What kind of a monster _are_ you????



franandaj said:


> Hang/fold colored laundry



That's "African American".


You're welcome.



franandaj said:


> Why is that strange? I have that almost every day at home.



I don't know _anyone_ else that eats anything like that.
It's the V8 that throws me.
That's never struck me as a breakfast kind of drink.

don't know why not. but there it is.



franandaj said:


> Well if you saw Magdalene's post at the top of the previous page, she has good information and thinks it's at least safe until 2018. But no one knows. They took out Mr. Toad's Wild Ride to replace it with Winnie the Pooh.



True... but that wasn't a royalty thing, was it?
Or was it?



franandaj said:


> Yeah, when that flash went off, I was like, "Yup, I just missed it."







franandaj said:


> I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. That's hilarious!



 



franandaj said:


> Have you been on it enough times to see all the scenes? That is my favorite ending scene.



Nope! I think I've been on it... 4 times since the refurb?



franandaj said:


> He is quite renowned in the gay community.



had no idea.



franandaj said:


> I didn't know there was another scene.



Apparently sometimes you get the cowboy scene if you're in the second car.



franandaj said:


> Never thought of it that way. She always looked like a young boy to me.



But that 'body' is pretty darned stocky, wouldn't you say?


----------



## skier_pete

As a kid we would usually watch the Rose Parade on TV. I can't say I've watched it in while...but if I think of Pasadena that's what I think of. (Well, that and the "Little Old Lady From..." thanks to the Beach Boys.) I've always wanted to see the parade, but I doubt it'll ever happen. (Not really high on my bucket list.)


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'm surprised you even did it once.



Well we had actually been working together since before Christmas and it was one day when both the tenants weren't working, so it did work out for them.



pkondz said:


> So... everything from the 80s and earlier is okay.



Actually I was thinking more along the lines of things like the show, "Stan Against Evil".  The effects are so bad that you know they're fake.



pkondz said:


> I'm good! I still have all 11 fingers!



Well that's a relief



pkondz said:


> And I've never gone out for Japanese but have for cheese. Not shabu shabu, though. I think that's just water? Mine is with a tomato based broth or soup.
> Love it.



So you do a meat fondue with a court boullion?

Yes shabu shabu is just water, but when Fran and I eat it we end up with a very nice soup at the end of the meal.  Pretty much anything that we get served goes into that pot, well not her Diet Coke, but a dash of sake, some of our dipping sauces, the garlic, green onions, and grated radish.  If the place serves sushi or tempura, some of those sauces go in as well.  The local shabu shabu places closed, I guess I didn't go there enough. Now we either have to try a new one out in Cerritos or go back to the one in Huntington Beach.



pkondz said:


> I am!!!!



Good for you.



pkondz said:


> I would consider lodging a complaint with Human Rights..... or is it Alien Rights there?



I would think that it would be the Empire, but then again Tatooine was pretty much the wild west so not sure there even was a governing body.....



pkondz said:


> That's funny! What did Fran think of that?



She chuckled.



pkondz said:


> I so love this picture of you.



Well it was either shrink down and cower or puff up.  If I had a tail it would have looked like a bottle brush tree.



pkondz said:


> But this one is hilarious! Go Alison! Use the Force!



I'm trying.



pkondz said:


> Hey! There's Fran! I was starting to think you were making her up!



I couldn't make this stuff up.



pkondz said:


> Cute shot!



Thanks!  



pkondz said:


> No, no, no! That's the best time to go!
> 
> You get in and sidle up to someone and say "How long did you wait in line?"
> "Two and a half hours."
> "Huh. I know. It's terrible. I already waited a good five minutes myself."
> 
> And then watch their head explode.



See I don't revel in rubbing folks noses in that sort of thing.....



pkondz said:


> What is that?



It's a Venti Iced Coffee with Whole Milk and four pumps of Classic syrup.



pkondz said:


> Your timing today is spot on!



One of very few days.



pkondz said:


> Oh, well... probably would've waited 30 minutes then.



Probably, but we would have eaten earlier then we did.



pkondz said:


> Gotta leave room for the good stuff.







pkondz said:


> I'll have one of each please. Thanks.



I wanted those, but I wanted something in a bun more.



pkondz said:


> Those things do get ordered a lot.
> But I liked what I had just fine.



Personally they sound gross to me.  Just too many flavors touching and co-mingling, I prefer to stay within one family like chocolate, caramel and vanilla....



pkondz said:


> Excellent shot!!!



Yeah, he was so excited when they put that dish down in front of him.



pkondz said:


> I watched with great interest how they make their burgers.
> I was very pleased to see nary a frozen patty anywhere.



That's good to know.



pkondz said:


> Oh God. All your food photos are absolutely killing me.
> I'm going in for a procedure tomorrow that requires me to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT HELPING!!



I know how you felt.  Do you remember us having a similar discussion about six months ago when I couldn't eat?  Except you only got it from one end.  They figured since I was knocked out, I got the double whammy!



pkondz said:


> But... you do look adorbs there. Just sayin'.







pkondz said:


> Awww... such a cute couple. Look at those smiles!



Thanks!  



pkondz said:


> Middle of the day and people are at the parks?



But on other days in the middle of the day I've seen it where there are no loungers available at all.  Hardly anyone was there.



pkondz said:


> Somehow I didn't think you'd post one of you like that.



Besides it would be hard for me to take it from that position.



pkondz said:


> Love hot tubs.



I very much enjoy my own at home.  The only reason I went to the one at the pool was that my tub in the room did not have a jacuzzi.



pkondz said:


> I have no idea if that's good or bad. Care to explain?



Well, I don't know a ton about RCI as I have never transferred my points into there.  Most people say that the best use of DVC points is at a DVC resort.  I can say that is the only way I've used them, except when having to trade out to stay at a Disney hotel.  Mostly I've done it in CA because I have "use 'em or lose 'em" points and we don't have the chance to go to Florida.

From what I know of RCI you can either book a short week (weekend) or full week.  There is a $95 trade out fee, and it is a set number of DVC points to trade out for either the short or full week, I would imagine it's double for the full week.  As I said I've never looked into it.  I'm not sure if the resorts are tiered, some cost more, or if they are all one flat rate. From what other members have told me, you select the resort and the time period, and submit it.  Then you pray it comes through in time.  Some people have had great luck, others ended up having to scramble for another hotel because it never came through. 

If I have "extra" points I'm not using, I rent them out. That way I get cash for whatever I want to do instead of use my points.  I know that using points for a cruise is a bad use of points.  You can pay for a cruise for two by renting the number of points it takes to book a cruise for one.



pkondz said:


> Hello!!!! Thanks Alison! You know how to make me happy!







pkondz said:


> I had it on my list to visit there last trip, but.... well, it just never quite happened.
> 
> And apparently, it wasn't going to happen for you this trip either.







pkondz said:


> Really? What's with that?
> No tip for you.



No order for her either!



pkondz said:


> That's the best.
> I'm really looking forward to our meet in March!



Me too!



pkondz said:


> Even after that ice cream? How much later was this?



It was almost six hours later.  Plus I didn't eat all that much Ice Cream.  I said I had eaten enough and excused myself to the restroom, and Fran took me seriously, the whole thing was finished!



pkondz said:


> Oh, no. You're going to post more food photos aren't you?







pkondz said:


> Love French Onion soup...... gah! I'm hungry.



Yes, I know the feeling.



pkondz said:


> Well, you already had ice cream.



True.



pkondz said:


> No surprise. You'd had a long day.



Yes I was up early and up late, with no nap.



alohamom said:


> What a nice picture! Are my eyes tricking me or is that a necklace of mickey heads or even perhaps an embroidered part of the outfit? It is so cool!



It's not embroidery, this might be a better picture of me in it.  Hmmmmm....seems I wear this shirt to steakhouses a lot!  They are rhinestones in the pattern of Mickey.


----------



## IowaTater

That is so cool that you got to see the Tournament of Roses Parade floats.  The parade itself is on my bucket list.  I normally watch it every year but unfortunately missed it this year.  The Outback Bowl & the NHL Winter Classic were on at the same time so we were on our way to one of our favorite sports bars that we knew would show both games on the TVs. 

The floats are just so amazing.  Just think they are already starting on next year's!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Went back and did another read through just for kicks and giggles.



And I still have to visit your TR and comment on your latest update.



Steppesister said:


> Ewwww! No wonder things were moving slowly. Yikes!



Slowly?  They weren't moving at all.  All the discharge was coming out the overflow valve!



Steppesister said:


> I really hope in March I can wear my (Oregon) summer clothes.



I bet you'll be able to.  A couple years ago it was 95 degrees in March.  



Steppesister said:


> Awwww!!







Steppesister said:


> Man that looks good!



It sure was!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have replied to you on my pre-trip report.



Your threads are also somehwere that I need to be catching up before I can post my next update.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds very promising indeed.



We just need to keep going over there consistently.  Which could prove problematic as they are predicting rain on and off for the next 10 days.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, the 25th anniversary celebration will start at the end of March.



It would have been nice to see it.  If they do it for 18 months or more like the 60th, maybe we could make it there in 2018.....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well we had actually been working together since before Christmas and it was one day when both the tenants weren't working, so it did work out for them.



Ah. Well, that makes sense, then.



franandaj said:


> Actually I was thinking more along the lines of things like the show, "Stan Against Evil". The effects are so bad that you know they're fake.



Stan Against Evil? Never heard of it.
I don't think we have that channel.



franandaj said:


> Well that's a relief



Lost a thumb, though.



franandaj said:


> So you do a meat fondue with a court boullion?



Meat, chicken, shrimp usually.



franandaj said:


> Pretty much anything that we get served goes into that pot, well not her Diet Coke,







franandaj said:


> but a dash of sake, some of our dipping sauces, the garlic, green onions, and grated radish. If the place serves sushi or tempura, some of those sauces go in as well.



sounds delish!



franandaj said:


> I would think that it would be the Empire, but then again Tatooine was pretty much the wild west so not sure there even was a governing body.....



Good point. I'd probably skip complaining to the Empire, though. Just saying.



franandaj said:


> Well it was either shrink down and cower or puff up. If I had a tail it would have looked like a bottle brush tree.



 Just got that picture in my mind! You _do know_ I Photoshop, right????



franandaj said:


> I couldn't make this stuff up.



No... I suppose not.



franandaj said:


> See I don't revel in rubbing folks noses in that sort of thing.....



Oh, it's so they have good TRs later! I'm _helping _them!



(ok, IRL I don't do that. I usually avoid eye contact... and yet "People! You can do this too! Fastpass is not complicated! Single rider lines are not complicated!"



franandaj said:


> It's a Venti Iced Coffee with Whole Milk and four pumps of Classic syrup.



Ah. I'll pass then. pkondz is not a coffee drinker. Hot or cold.



franandaj said:


> I wanted those, but I wanted something in a bun more.



Sometimes ya just gotta satisfy those cravings.



franandaj said:


> Personally they sound gross to me. Just too many flavors touching and co-mingling, I prefer to stay within one family like chocolate, caramel and vanilla....



I'd order one... just to say I did.
But I much preferred the two things I've had there. The No Way José was especially good.



franandaj said:


> I know how you felt. Do you remember us having a similar discussion about six months ago when I couldn't eat? Except you only got it from one end. They figured since I was knocked out, I got the double whammy!



 I remember it quite well.
I was actually surprised that my throat didn't bother me afterwards. It is a bit now, though... 2 days later. Go figure.



franandaj said:


> Besides it would be hard for me to take it from that position.



So many jokes..........



franandaj said:


> I very much enjoy my own at home. The only reason I went to the one at the pool was that my tub in the room did not have a jacuzzi.



Well, there ya go.
Is your Jacuzzi water jet or air jet?



franandaj said:


> Well, I don't know a ton about RCI as I have never transferred my points into there. Most people say that the best use of DVC points is at a DVC resort. I can say that is the only way I've used them, except when having to trade out to stay at a Disney hotel. Mostly I've done it in CA because I have "use 'em or lose 'em" points and we don't have the chance to go to Florida.
> 
> From what I know of RCI you can either book a short week (weekend) or full week. There is a $95 trade out fee, and it is a set number of DVC points to trade out for either the short or full week, I would imagine it's double for the full week. As I said I've never looked into it. I'm not sure if the resorts are tiered, some cost more, or if they are all one flat rate. From what other members have told me, you select the resort and the time period, and submit it. Then you pray it comes through in time. Some people have had great luck, others ended up having to scramble for another hotel because it never came through.
> 
> If I have "extra" points I'm not using, I rent them out. That way I get cash for whatever I want to do instead of use my points. I know that using points for a cruise is a bad use of points. You can pay for a cruise for two by renting the number of points it takes to book a cruise for one.



I was right with you! All the way up to "Well, I don't know a ton about RCI".
After that you lost me.



franandaj said:


>



Oh



franandaj said:


> It was almost six hours later. Plus I didn't eat all that much Ice Cream. I said I had eaten enough and excused myself to the restroom, and Fran took me seriously, the whole thing was finished!



Oh, well, that's plenty of time to be hungry again.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> It would have been nice to see it. If they do it for 18 months or more like the 60th, maybe we could make it there in 2018.....



I think this is pretty much a given. The 20th anniversary celebrations run from 1st April 2012 to 30th September 2013. This time the celebrations start a couple of weeks earlier, but with the half marathon weekend taking place the penultimate weekend in September, I would be surprised if it would end before then in 2018.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> The rose parade has been mentioned quite a bit by Facebook friends recently and not all of them are from California. I did wonder what this was all about. The floats are truly stunning.
> 
> Corinna



I never paid much attention to it until Fran and I got together, now it's our New Year's tradition.



Flossbolna said:


> Wow, thanks for posting this! Those floats are stunning!



They are really cool.  I was so glad to finally see them in person!



irene_dsc said:


> I've always loved the Rose Parade.   Now that we aren't going to NYE parties,  the parade is my big tradition.  Going to see it in person is one of my bucket list items - I didn't know about the option to go see them up close later!   You got some great photos!



I don't think I want to go see the parade in person.  People are fairly brutal about that.  They stake out spots starting as soon as parade organizers allow it.  Some people have been doing it for years and always go to the same spot.  They park their motorhomes nearby, take turns guarding the spot curbside.  There's tons of regulations now, no campfires or barbecues, no alcohol.  Tents might even be prohibited now.

There are all kinds of other things to see that week.  The day before the parade is Bandfest, all the bands get together and "play off" against each other.  My friends who are Drum Corps fanatics always go to that.  I would imagine the Equestrian units do some sort of show.



Mom2m&k said:


> Beautiful! I have always wanted to do that...so very cool that you did!



It was worth it!  Next time I would buy the tickets in advance and we will go early to the Senior and handicapped special time.  Hopefully there will be less crowds.



rndmr2 said:


> Very cool! I was able to see some of the parade but not too much of it because my DH and my dad were watching Football.



That's a bummer.  We made sure to record it every year.



rndmr2 said:


> We heard a lot about the Ragu Float here on the various news channels for a week or so before the Parade because Ragu got it's start in Rochester. I live not far from Rochester, NY and that's where the news channels are based.



They got some good advance coverage.  Our morning news program covers the floats for practically the whole month of December.  Usually a five minute piece during each hour of the broadcast. One day they spent both the segments we saw on that float and they gave us some history of the company and how that was displayed in the float itself.  That's one of the reasons it was up there on my list. 



rndmr2 said:


> My DH's Aunt and Uncle were actually there at the parade and for a few days before and after. They put some pics of the floats pre- parade on Facebook. (they actually have been there a whole and just left from San Diego on the Holland America Westerdam on a cruise, I think it left today.



Sweet.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Blown away by the Rose parade! Great they park it up to go and view. I would be all over that like a rash. 

I can't believe those floats! The details and the having to be organic matter. Love to trader Joe's. They are all fantastic but the last one was just out of this world those tigers! 

One way or another they must be working on those floats all year. Very impressive! Thanks fir sharing .


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> *Wow! Thanks for sharing. These are awesome floats. I have heard of the Rose Parade, but have only seen "old" photos of it. This looks truly wonderful. *



For as long as I can remember the floats have been engineering marvels, with all kinds of moving parts and other things to make it "bigger and better".  The floral work is just crazy, and most of that gets done between Christmas a New Years.



Malia78 said:


> Wow--very cool. The detail in those floats is incredible.



I had suspected that they were that cool from the commentary in previous years, but until I saw it up close for myself it was hard to believe.



pkondz said:


> Nice! I find I add more to my bucket list than I cross off!



I suspect if I allowed myself to Dream without restrictions that would be the case for me.  I try to keep my expectations in check, which means no big dreams.  However, after we did this I realized that seeing the floats could definitely be considered something that was on my bucket list, since I'd been asking Fran about it every year for a while now.



pkondz said:


> Even up here we've heard of it.



Cool.



pkondz said:


> Huh. I've never heard of that.
> I always think of a parade as moving... and then gone for good.



With the amount of work that gets put into these floats they deserve another viewing.  Besides they go by so fast on the street, you can hardly get a good look.



pkondz said:


> I haven't quite made up my mind if I prefer a parade live or on TV.



This parade, definitely on TV on the DVR so you can stop, rewind, pause.  I would never want to have to do what people do to see it live. Camping out overnight, nope.



pkondz said:


> As in Writer, Producer, Director who died about 6 months ago?







pkondz said:


> Thanks so much for that shot.
> I was going to ask how much was flowers vs other materials (like painted Styrofoam or whatever.)



After I read this I went to the original post and made a modification because it made me realize that it is not obvious one of the main rules of the parade.  Every bit of exposed float MUST be covered in organic material.  So nothing is painted styrofoam.  If you see it exposed, it's got a flower, a seed, a bean, a fruit, vegetable, whatever covering it up.  That's the really mind blowing part.



pkondz said:


> Me too! Reminds me of my Dad.
> 
> Hm. I do that too.



Can't say I do.  I'm always afraid of swallowing the nails.



pkondz said:


> Some day, I'd like to see that.
> (No. Not inviting myself over to your house.)



You have an open invitation to visit with one provision, the house must be at a level of cleanliness that I am not embarrassed for people to see it.  We need to get the carpets cleaned in March (if we can get the boxes off the floor).



pkondz said:


> Right down to the seeds. But this was the first non flower I noticed.



They used a ton of other materials throughout the floats.



pkondz said:


> That thing is huge!!



Hence why it set the record for longest float.  The dogs didn't have all that far that they were able to surf though.



pkondz said:


> Dory's folks.



I can buy that.



pkondz said:


> Makes sense... but they're all pretty amazing.



Pretty much.



pkondz said:


> I like the tomatoes around it too.



They wanted to have the most red in their float of any in the parade.



pkondz said:


> Love the measuring spoons.



those are really cool, and after I zoomed in on them I noticed they even had a "patina" of different colored seeds, not just all one color gray



pkondz said:


> These things are really incredible!







pkondz said:


> The attention to detail is _insane.
> _
> I'm going to stop multiquoting.... just too many breathtaking views.



I understand.  I'm so glad I got to see them in person.



pkondz said:


> I can see why you went out of your way to see this one.



It was mostly the Tigers, and the snake that made me want to see it, but then when I got up close there was so much more detail that I didn't notice on the TV.



pkondz said:


> Okay, now that's just funny! Hang on!!! Don't let go!!!



I think that little mouse was actually swinging in circles during the parade route.



pkondz said:


> Yeah... sure.... thanks..... now I've got one _more_ thing on my bucket list!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously, thanks so much for posting this. I had no idea it was so intricate.


----------



## juniorbugman

Love your pictures of the floats.  Watching the Rose Bowl Parade is a family tradition at our house in Toronto, Ontario.   We have watched it every year now for many years.   I love the beginning of the parade when the Stealth bomber flies by.   I too amaze that each float is entirely made up with flowers, seeds and plants.   Glad you got to see the floats up close.    Judy


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I suspect if I allowed myself to Dream without restrictions that would be the case for me. I try to keep my expectations in check, which means no big dreams. However, after we did this I realized that seeing the floats could definitely be considered something that was on my bucket list, since I'd been asking Fran about it every year for a while now.



I, like most people I think, don't have an actual list. But I keep seeing things and thinking "I want to do that." or "I want to see that."
I've done a lot of bucket list stuff... but there's always more. See below.



franandaj said:


> With the amount of work that gets put into these floats they deserve another viewing. Besides they go by so fast on the street, you can hardly get a good look.



I totally get that! At first I was "Why does she want to go to a stationary parade?"
Now I know.



franandaj said:


> This parade, definitely on TV on the DVR so you can stop, rewind, pause. I would never want to have to do what people do to see it live. Camping out overnight, nope.



Camping out overnight?!?!? Wow!



franandaj said:


> After I read this I went to the original post and made a modification because it made me realize that it is not obvious one of the main rules of the parade. Every bit of exposed float MUST be covered in organic material. So nothing is painted styrofoam. If you see it exposed, it's got a flower, a seed, a bean, a fruit, vegetable, whatever covering it up. That's the really mind blowing part.



Ho. Ly. Crap.



franandaj said:


> Can't say I do. I'm always afraid of swallowing the nails.



Not me. They have a metallic taste that I find unappealing.






franandaj said:


> You have an open invitation to visit with one provision, the house must be at a level of cleanliness that I am not embarrassed for people to see it. We need to get the carpets cleaned in March (if we can get the boxes off the floor).



One thing that is _definitely_ on my bucket list is the Pacific Coast highway. If it's okay with you, I'd like to add on "Visit to Fran & Alison's" onto that one.



franandaj said:


> They wanted to have the most red in their float of any in the parade.



Get that.



franandaj said:


> I think that little mouse was actually swinging in circles during the parade route.



 I love that!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Earlier this week I crossed something off my bucket list.



Always good when you can say that!



franandaj said:


> I’m not sure what the rest of the country thinks about it, I’ve heard it’s kind a of non-event elsewhere, but here it’s a pretty big thing.



I know many people who make it appointment viewing.



franandaj said:


> For a couple days after the parade, you can pay an admission fee, walk around and view the floats.



Julie and Sarah actually got to do this a few years ago!  My parents took them out to see the parade as part of a big birthday gift to Sarah while I stayed home with the boys.  They enjoyed the parade, although it was hot that day.  They really liked the details on the floats as well, but had the same issues with crowds.  Also, my mom is one of those people who has to read every single sign at the museum, so she was interviewing every single person that worked on the floats and asking about Latin species names for the flowers, etc.  So I think you had more fun.



franandaj said:


> The place was practically a zoo, easily as crowded as Disneyland on a weekend.



It only happens once a year...



franandaj said:


> EVERY INCH OF THE FLOAT MUST BE COVERED IN ORGANIC MATERIALS. Any surface you see is covered with flowers beans, wheat, leaves, vegetables, etc.



That's just incredible.



franandaj said:


> Just look at the detail on these sculptures.



Amazing work!



franandaj said:


> I don’t think someone with claustrophobia could drive one of these!



Not in the least!  That would hurt after a while.



franandaj said:


> Fran liked the guy with the nails in his mouth.



Another great detail!



franandaj said:


> I loved this Farmer’s float. At first I thought it was nothing special, just a motorhome, but then it extended!



Cool!  I imagine they have to lower it to get under bridges.



franandaj said:


> And the use of the vegetables was just so appropriate for this one.



Best use of vegetables ever!



franandaj said:


> Look at the detail on this one, the scales are red onions! And then all the different beans that they used to make the eye, so cool!



The eye is amazing.



franandaj said:


> The Dole float was another one that was pretty spectacular. They had this volcano on the back of the float.



Did they give out free Dole Whips?



franandaj said:


> As we doubled back, this dragon float caught my eye. It had been mobbed when we went by it earlier so we skipped it then, but now I was able to get a shot of it’s butt.



And thank you for that.



franandaj said:


>



Love the one hanging off the cups!



franandaj said:


> I hope we can do it again sometime, but now I can finally say that I have viewed the floats from the Rose Parade!



I'm glad you got the chance to see it!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Man... that's huge!
> So... I presume you sold it to Disney and they're using it as an anchor for their biggest ship now?



The contractor and his henchman disassembled it and tossed it in the dumpster at one of our buildings.



pkondz said:


> Not a car person I take it.
> How many people did they have as members in their gym??? Holy crap!



That was one woman's gym. She lived in our house all by herself. That's part of the reason she sold it. She had a sporty little Mercedes convertible that was always parked in the driveway.



pkondz said:


> Nice car! What is it?
> (Although I'm _sure_ you've said before. Sorry. Don't remember.)



It's a '59 Ford Ranchero.



pkondz said:


> OMG! Why do you want to give fleas to Pepper and Alto?!?!? What kind of a monster _are_ you????



Ha! That's our vernacular for applying Flea medicine. "It's such-and-such day, time to Flea the cats!" I suppose the word "de-flea" would be more accurate but it doesn't roll off the tongue in the same way.



pkondz said:


> That's "African American".
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



I could make a comment here, but anything I can think of just wouldn't sound right. And even worse out of context.



pkondz said:


> I don't know _anyone_ else that eats anything like that.



_Seriously? _You don't know people who eat cereal for breakfast?



pkondz said:


> It's the V8 that throws me.
> That's never struck me as a breakfast kind of drink.
> 
> don't know why not. but there it is.



For as long as I can remember my Dad drank a glass of V8 with his breakfast. Even before it came in plastic bottles, he used to buy those 32 oz cans and decant them into a pitcher. I think I finally started drinking it when I realized I had a weight problem. It was something good to have in the morning that was filling and gave me vegetable servings.



pkondz said:


> True... but that wasn't a royalty thing, was it?
> Or was it?



I have no idea. It could have been that people didn't know the IP.



pkondz said:


> Nope! I think I've been on it... 4 times since the refurb?



You could have potentially seen all the different scenes, but not likely. Odds are not that good. I think I had to ride it 12 times before I saw all the scenes.



pkondz said:


> Apparently sometimes you get the cowboy scene if you're in the second car.



We are always in the second car (Handicapped loading) and we have never got a cowboy scene.



pkondz said:


> But that 'body' is pretty darned stocky, wouldn't you say?



I never really paid that close of attention. I always thought she looked funny, but I thought that was part of being freaked out.



********** said:


> As a kid we would usually watch the Rose Parade on TV. I can't say I've watched it in while...but if I think of Pasadena that's what I think of. (Well, that and the "Little Old Lady From..." thanks to the Beach Boys.) I've always wanted to see the parade, but I doubt it'll ever happen. (Not really high on my bucket list.)



Seeing the parade has never been high on my list. Too much of a PITA, but I'd do the float viewing again.



IowaTater said:


> That is so cool that you got to see the Tournament of Roses Parade floats. The parade itself is on my bucket list. I normally watch it every year but unfortunately missed it this year. The Outback Bowl & the NHL Winter Classic were on at the same time so we were on our way to one of our favorite sports bars that we knew would show both games on the TVs.



I'm glad that I don't have a sports fix to feed to dilute my attention. It also helps that the parade starts at 8AM our time. I suppose if it's 11AM New Years morning, you might be already on to other things like Brunch or football.



IowaTater said:


> The floats are just so amazing. Just think they are already starting on next year's!



I know! No sooner than the floats are dismantled do they start on concepts and designs for next year.



pkondz said:


> Stan Against Evil? Never heard of it.
> I don't think we have that channel.



It's a cheesy Horror /Comedy. The actor was on my morning news show the day of the season finale. I was able to record the whole show and binge watch it.



pkondz said:


> Good point. I'd probably skip complaining to the Empire, though. Just saying.



Not sure you'd get much of a reaction besides strangulation through psychic waves.



pkondz said:


> Just got that picture in my mind! You _do know_ I Photoshop, right????



I wish I knew how to put images from one into another. I just learned how to get text into pictures.



pkondz said:


> Oh, it's so they have good TRs later! I'm _helping _them!
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, IRL I don't do that. I usually avoid eye contact... and yet "People! You can do this too! Fastpass is not complicated! Single rider lines are not complicated!"



Ha! It does blow my mind that anyone is willing to wait that long. I'd rather not ride than wait over two hours to do so.



pkondz said:


> Ah. I'll pass then. pkondz is not a coffee drinker. Hot or cold.



I knew that about you. I need my coffee fix.



pkondz said:


> I'd order one... just to say I did.
> But I much preferred the two things I've had there. The No Way José was especially good.



I'm not a big enough fan of peanut butter to order that one. Fran wanted it, but we compromised with the Milky Way.



pkondz said:


> I remember it quite well.
> I was actually surprised that my throat didn't bother me afterwards. It is a bit now, though... 2 days later. Go figure.



Surprisingly I did not have any after affects. At least I'm done with that one until 2021!



pkondz said:


> Well, there ya go.
> Is your Jacuzzi water jet or air jet?



Air, I guess?  



pkondz said:


> I was right with you! All the way up to "Well, I don't know a ton about RCI".
> After that you lost me.



 So I guess I needn't have tried to explain it! 



pkondz said:


> Oh, well, that's plenty of time to be hungry again.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> The contractor and his henchman disassembled it and tossed it in the dumpster at one of our buildings.



Whoa.


That's one big dumpster.





franandaj said:


> That was one woman's gym. She lived in our house all by herself. That's part of the reason she sold it. She had a sporty little Mercedes convertible that was always parked in the driveway.



She was either really ripped.... or she had lots of clothes to hang on those machines.



franandaj said:


> It's a '59 Ford Ranchero.



Nice! How many cars do you have? 2 at least, yes? Or more?



franandaj said:


> Ha! That's our vernacular for applying Flea medicine. "It's such-and-such day, time to Flea the cats!" I suppose the word "de-flea" would be more accurate but it doesn't roll off the tongue in the same way.



It does sound better the other way.



franandaj said:


> I could make a comment here, but anything I can think of just wouldn't sound right. And even worse out of context.



The time has passed.



franandaj said:


> _Seriously? _You don't know people who eat cereal for breakfast?



 Like I said. It's the cereal _with_ the V8 that throws me.



franandaj said:


> For as long as I can remember my Dad drank a glass of V8 with his breakfast. Even before it came in plastic bottles, he used to buy those 32 oz cans and decant them into a pitcher. I think I finally started drinking it when I realized I had a weight problem. It was something good to have in the morning that was filling and gave me vegetable servings.



Ah! Now _that_ makes a lot of sense.
You are now allowed to recommence drinking V8 for breakfast.



franandaj said:


> You could have potentially seen all the different scenes, but not likely. Odds are not that good. I think I had to ride it 12 times before I saw all the scenes.



I _just_ finished reading this morning that you can see everything in as little as three rides. Not likely, I suppose. But mathematically possible.



franandaj said:


> We are always in the second car (Handicapped loading) and we have never got a cowboy scene.



I know I've read about it in at least one other TR.



franandaj said:


> I never really paid that close of attention. I always thought she looked funny, but I thought that was part of being freaked out.



Never really noticed either... until I looked at your photo.



franandaj said:


> Not sure you'd get much of a reaction besides strangulation through psychic waves.



Nah. I'll pass. That's always so unpleasant.



franandaj said:


> Ha! It does blow my mind that anyone is willing to wait that long. I'd rather not ride than wait over two hours to do so.



Nope!!!



franandaj said:


> I'm not a big enough fan of peanut butter to order that one. Fran wanted it, but we compromised with the Milky Way.



I may do that one on my next visit (if there is one... if I go there... if...)



franandaj said:


> Surprisingly I did not have any after affects.



Good!



franandaj said:


> Air, I guess?





franandaj said:


> So I guess I needn't have tried to explain it!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> The contractor and his guys will have to figure out how to get the cabinet to the new house. I suppose a U-haul truck will be involved


I'm impressed by a U-Haul full of wine.



franandaj said:


> And here is where I sacrifice for you my readers, I cringed a little bit, and said, “Go ahead and tell me.”
> 
> Well I hate to say it, I have a far more zealous imagination than what actually transpired in the real world. There was no Remy, there was no Hal (Google Wall-E, I’ll wait). If you remember in the previous update I mentioned that most of the trash residue that I saw from the previous tenant was Pizza boxes, KFC buckets, and empty beer 12 pack boxes, he did not maintain the most healthy of diets. What they found was a glob of fat about the size of geoduck clam in the pipes!


Well...  that's anti-climactic.

But now we know! 



franandaj said:


> We know the expiration date of DCA’s, but I truly believe that DHS’s ToT is on the brink of extinction as well, due to the fact that Disney must pay a royalty for the Twilight Zone franchise.


I hope not.  I mean I know there are signs of possibility, but I really hope not.  I do feel like the DHS version stands alone much better than the DCA version did anyway. 



franandaj said:


> I tried to get a drink at the bar, but evidently the bartender wasn’t serving my kind. He paid a cruel joke on me and gave me a drink that stuck to the bar.


Don't they realize they'd just be minting their own money if they legit did serve drinks there? 



franandaj said:


> On the way out of the park I stopped for a beverage.


AKA R2D2... Love it!



franandaj said:


> We had no problem finding a table, and we learned that it was the kind of bar where you fetch your own drinks. No biggie, we could handle that. I had my regular Belvedere Gibson Up


  I don't exactly have a wealth of experience at all of the lounges around WDW, but I spent a few hours at Martha's Vineyard one evening and I really like the vibe there.  A great place to hang out and enjoy some time with friends. 



franandaj said:


> I’m not sure what the rest of the country thinks about it, I’ve heard it’s kind a of non-event elsewhere, but here it’s a pretty big thing.


Well, I'm in Big Ten country so it's kind of a big deal here.  I mean the Rose Bowl is the bigger deal, but they do go hand in hand.  Great detailed pictures on the floats!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> It's a miracle I find time to get on here at all!



RIGHT?! 



franandaj said:


> We have a jerk that we dealing with right now.



UGH! I hope you can figure that out sooner than later. 



franandaj said:


> All ours are on a month to month tenancy, so if they screw up, they're getting notice.



So are ours, but we're too lazy to deal with a turnover if we kick them out. I guess just postponing the inevitable . 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, well I still don't have hot water in the kitchen.



OH man! YUCK! Hute PITA! 



franandaj said:


> Six weeks from now I get to have Beach at Palo!



WOOT!!!!!! 



franandaj said:


> We'll get a cool version of it!



Ohboyohboyohboy!!!!



franandaj said:


> I'm really curious what they will do. Evidently the ride itself will be the same, just new theme.



The Classic was... JUST. FINE! 



franandaj said:


> Well if you saw Magdalene's post at the top of the previous page, she has good information and thinks it's at least safe until 2018. But no one knows. They took out Mr. Toad's Wild Ride to replace it with Winnie the Pooh.



Of which I still gnash my teeth and wail.


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow, those floats are amazing!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think this is pretty much a given. The 20th anniversary celebrations run from 1st April 2012 to 30th September 2013. This time the celebrations start a couple of weeks earlier, but with the half marathon weekend taking place the penultimate weekend in September, I would be surprised if it would end before then in 2018.
> 
> Corinna



That's good to know.  We need to get back to clearing out the apartment, but Fran is just as susceptible to the pull of Disney. We knocked ourselves out yesterday and yet we are going back tomorrow and Monday.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Blown away by the Rose parade! Great they park it up to go and view. I would be all over that like a rash.



It is really great that you can see it after the fact.  Plus now they make money on it.  Then again it costs moneyfor the security and fences and stuff.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I can't believe those floats! The details and the having to be organic matter. Love to trader Joe's. They are all fantastic but the last one was just out of this world those tigers!



I loved the Tigers, that was the float I really wanted to see and I'm so glad that I spied it just on the way out.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> One way or another they must be working on those floats all year. Very impressive! Thanks fir sharing .



Totally!  As soon as they dismantle last year's float they are working on the designs for the next year.  Building starts somewhere around the fall.  For floats like the one with surfing dogs, they start auditioning the in the spring and then work them up to performance level by the Winter.



juniorbugman said:


> Love your pictures of the floats.  Watching the Rose Bowl Parade is a family tradition at our house in Toronto, Ontario.   We have watched it every year now for many years.   I love the beginning of the parade when the Stealth bomber flies by.   I too amaze that each float is entirely made up with flowers, seeds and plants.   Glad you got to see the floats up close.    Judy



That's nice to know you watch it as a tradition, we do too, but until this year, it's been like something hundreds of miles away, not less than an hour.



pkondz said:


> I, like most people I think, don't have an actual list. But I keep seeing things and thinking "I want to do that." or "I want to see that."
> I've done a lot of bucket list stuff... but there's always more. See below.



There was a thread I was on a couple years ago where folks were posting their bucket lists.  People had stuff like Macchu Picchu, and all these exotic locations around the world.  I was just like   I really couldn't think of anything I "had" to do.  There's some things I'd probably like to do, but nothing really struck me as "bucket list".  This has actually been something I've talked about every year, so I realized when I finally got there, this was a viable bucket list item.  As I said either here or elsewhere, I have stuff I'd like to do, but I try to keep my expectations in check.  Currently my lifestyle is high maintenance so I can't epect to do a lot of getting up and go.  Perhaps that could change in the future.



pkondz said:


> I totally get that! At first I was "Why does she want to go to a stationary parade?"
> Now I know.



Yeah, not really a parade, but a good reason to see the stationary stuff.



pkondz said:


> Camping out overnight?!?!? Wow!



Southern Californians are known to be crazy.  Before Black Friday people will camp out for days to get specials on TVs and stuff. They had to put a limit a few years ago on how early you were allowed to put out your stuff on the parade route.  Some people just put their chairs out there and hope they don't get moved.  Others literally camp overnight to secure their spaces.



pkondz said:


> Ho. Ly. Crap.







pkondz said:


> Not me. They have a metallic taste that I find unappealing.



See I'm just afraid that if they're in my mouth, I'll forget and accidentally swallow them.  



pkondz said:


> One thing that is _definitely_ on my bucket list is the Pacific Coast highway.



Well it runs only one mile from my house.

However, I think you are probably meaning the part that goes from Santa Barbara to San Francisco.



pkondz said:


> If it's okay with you, I'd like to add on "Visit tThere'o Fran & Alison's" onto that one.



I'd love to have you, if our house wasn't totally embarrassing like it is now!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Always good when you can say that!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know many people who make it appointment viewing.



Really?  That is interesting to note!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and Sarah actually got to do this a few years ago! My parents took them out to see the parade as part of a big birthday gift to Sarah while I stayed home with the boys. They enjoyed the parade, although it was hot that day.


 i 

I seem to remember you mentioning this in the Scotty version of this birthday gift.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They really liked the details on the floats as well, but had the same issues with crowds. Also, my mom is one of those people who has to read every single sign at the museum, so she was interviewing every single person that worked on the floats and asking about Latin species names for the flowers, etc. So I think you had more fun.



I'm one to read all the signs at the museum, but I'm not talking to folks I don't know, so if I can't read it, I'm moving on!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It only happens once a year...



True.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's just incredible.
> 
> Amazing work!



It is, isn't it?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not in the least! That would hurt after a while.



Yeah, I'm not sure I would want that job!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! I imagine they have to lower it to get under bridges.



I believe there are several bridges along the route and I would guess that several of the floats push the maximum clearance every year.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Best use of vegetables ever!



Yeah as long as you don't have to eat them, right?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The eye is amazing.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did they give out free Dole Whips?



Unfortunately no.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And thank you for that.



You're welcome!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Love the one hanging off the cups!



I thought it was rather whimsical!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad you got the chance to see it!



Me too!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah, not really a parade, but a good reason to see the stationary stuff.







franandaj said:


> Southern Californians are known to be crazy.



_Now_ you tell me! Those flights are already booked!



franandaj said:


> Before Black Friday people will camp out for days to get specials on TVs and stuff.



 No thanks. I'll sleep in, go when it's not busy and pay the lousy extra $50.



franandaj said:


> They had to put a limit a few years ago on how early you were allowed to put out your stuff on the parade route. Some people just put their chairs out there and hope they don't get moved. Others literally camp overnight to secure their spaces.



Wow.



franandaj said:


> See I'm just afraid that if they're in my mouth, I'll forget and accidentally swallow them.



Well, if you have an iron deficiency...



franandaj said:


> Well it runs only one mile from my house.



Cool!!!



franandaj said:


> However, I think you are probably meaning the part that goes from Santa Barbara to San Francisco.



Not quite.
More like Seattle to San Diego.



franandaj said:


> I'd love to have you, if our house wasn't totally embarrassing like it is now!



I'll never force my company on you guys. But we could meet at a nice restaurant or something!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Whoa.
> 
> 
> That's one big dumpster.







pkondz said:


> She was either really ripped.... or she had lots of clothes to hang on those machines.



She was a size 1.



pkondz said:


> Nice! How many cars do you have? 2 at least, yes? Or more?



We have one 21st century car. We have six 20th century cars. 



pkondz said:


> Like I said. It's the cereal _with_ the V8 that throws me.



Doh! So this whole time we've been having one of those Oxford comma discussions!!!!! 



pkondz said:


> Ah! Now _that_ makes a lot of sense.
> You are now allowed to recommence drinking V8 for breakfast.



Thanks! I coulda had a V8! <facepalm>



pkondz said:


> I _just_ finished reading this morning that you can see everything in as little as three rides. Not likely, I suppose. But mathematically possible.



Well now there are four middle scenes  (courtesy of the Force Awakens) and four characters who deliver your "instructions", so you'd have to ride four times now.



pkondz said:


> I may do that one on my next visit (if there is one... if I go there... if...)



You will again someday. Whether you choose to eat at B&C is up to you.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm impressed by a U-Haul full of wine.



Well I doubt I would transport the wine in the Uhaul.  I might take that in smaller increments in the SUV.  Less likely to get all shaken up.



afwdwfan said:


> Well... that's anti-climactic.
> 
> But now we know!



I know and here I thought it was going to be really disgusting.  That's only mildly disgusting.



afwdwfan said:


> I hope not. I mean I know there are signs of possibility, but I really hope not.



I hope not as well.



afwdwfan said:


> I do feel like the DHS version stands alone much better than the DCA version did anyway.



Yes and of all the rides that were on both sides of the country, that was the only one that was superior at WDW.



afwdwfan said:


> Don't they realize they'd just be minting their own money if they legit did serve drinks there?



I know!  I would totally have a drink there.  Especially if they served something in a Death Star shaped mug!



afwdwfan said:


> AKA R2D2... Love it!



I didn't even notice that until I took the picture!



afwdwfan said:


> I don't exactly have a wealth of experience at all of the lounges around WDW, but I spent a few hours at Martha's Vineyard one evening and I really like the vibe there. A great place to hang out and enjoy some time with friends.



I thought it was a very nice, chill place to hang out.  You could have a nice conversation, perfect place to hang with friends.



Steppesister said:


> UGH! I hope you can figure that out sooner than later.



He paid his rent, and I put it in the bank yesterday!  



Steppesister said:


> So are ours, but we're too lazy to deal with a turnover if we kick them out. I guess just postponing the inevitable .



I have learned a lot in the past few years.  I will NOT settle on a tenant just to have money coming in.



Steppesister said:


> OH man! YUCK! Hute PITA!



We put in a new water heater Thursday.  We were gone all day Friday, and when I woke up yesterday morning.  The whole kitchen/laundry/Olga's room smelled of gas again, so the water heater didn't fix it.



Steppesister said:


> WOOT!!!!!!



And now it's five weeks until Brunch at Palo!



Steppesister said:


> The Classic was... JUST. FINE!



Yes it was.



Steppesister said:


> Of which I still gnash my teeth and wail.



I know what you mean.  At least we can still ride it at land.



Pinkocto said:


> Wow, those floats are amazing!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures



They are!  You're welcome!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> She was a size 1.



All of it muscle I presume.



franandaj said:


> We have one 21st century car. We have six 20th century cars.



Okay... now I need to come to your place! 



franandaj said:


> Doh! So this whole time we've been having one of those Oxford comma discussions!!!!!



Well, actually, I believe, possibly, that we may have.



franandaj said:


> Thanks! I coulda had a V8! <facepalm>







franandaj said:


> Well now there are four middle scenes (courtesy of the Force Awakens) and four characters who deliver your "instructions", so you'd have to ride four times now.



Ah! My info must be dated. (Stupid old library book.)



franandaj said:


> You will again someday. Whether you choose to eat at B&C is up to you.







franandaj said:


> The whole kitchen/laundry/Olga's room smelled of gas again, so the water heater didn't fix it.



That's not good. Very not good.
We had a home blow up just a couple streets over a few years back.
One second, home. The next, empty lot.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> _Now_ you tell me! Those flights are already booked!



Nah, you'll fit right in!



pkondz said:


> No thanks. I'll sleep in, go when it's not busy and pay the lousy extra $50.



My time is worth more than a TV.



pkondz said:


> Not quite.
> More like Seattle to San Diego.



Well that would certainly be a drive. I wonder how long it would take? LA to the Bay Area takes 2 or 3 days depending on how often you stop.



pkondz said:


> I'll never force my company on you guys. But we could meet at a nice restaurant or something!



We could do that.  



pkondz said:


> Okay... now I need to come to your place!



Only two of the old cars are parked at our house.  The others are stashed in garages at our various properties. But unless we clean up enough to get the carpets a good shampooing you would to want to come in the house! 



pkondz said:


> Ah! My info must be dated. (Stupid old library book.)



I get lots of good information from old books.



pkondz said:


> That's not good. Very not good.
> We had a home blow up just a couple streets over a few years back.
> One second, home. The next, empty lot.



  that’s why I'm glad I know where the shut off valve is located.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Nah, you'll fit right in!







franandaj said:


> My time is worth more than a TV.



Exactly!



franandaj said:


> Well that would certainly be a drive. I wonder how long it would take? LA to the Bay Area takes 2 or 3 days depending on how often you stop.



No idea. Haven't looked yet. I was thinking... a couple of weeks.



franandaj said:


> Only two of the old cars are parked at our house. The others are stashed in garages at our various properties. But unless we clean up enough to get the carpets a good shampooing you would to want to come in the house!



Not demanding anything! Honest!



franandaj said:


> I get lots of good information from old books.



But not so much when it comes to Star Tours.



franandaj said:


> that’s why I'm glad I know where the shut off valve is located.




Except, here you find the leak fast... Die from kaboom or die from freezing.


----------



## franandaj

Day 6

When we went to bed the night before, Fran said that she wanted to hit rope drop at AK so that we could be on one of the first safaris of the morning. We decided to leave the room at 7:30AM.  This would require us to wake up around 6:15, so I made a note of it.

I woke around 5:15 and decided to take a bath so that I would be cooled down in time to get dressed and go to the bus stop. By this time Fran was saying to get her up at 10 to 7AM. At the appropriate time, I made her toast two ways and told her that she wanted me to get her up now.

However, by this point she's realizing that we have a FP+ for the safari that starts at 9:55, so we really don't need to be rushing over there, and asks if we can just chill out and go a little later. I had made coffee for me, but not any sort of food as I usually need a little time from waking up to when I actually have breakfast. I mentioned that it was too bad she waited until I had already given her the toast to mention this because today could have been the day I made the Muffins and bacon for breakfast. She was more than happy to have the Muffins in addition to the toast, so I started them cooking as well as the bacon.  It appears that I did not take any pictures of this breakfast.  It was very good!

We enjoyed our breakfast and then began getting ready to visit AK. I was starting to worry as 9:00AM approached and we still we were not leaving, however we got it together and got out the door. When we got to the bus stop it was 9:05 and the sign said the bus would be there at 9:06. Pretty soon that changed to 9:07 and the time at the VGF started to ring in my head that we would be pushed all the way to 9:25, but actually the bus showed up right away!  We had one of those bus drivers who was jaded by past idiot scooter drivers. I decided the moment he started to tell me how to drive I just got off the thing and told him he could do it since he knew better than me. Instead of letting us ride to the AK on the scooters we both took up extra seats on the bus because our driver knew better than us. God forbid we get the chance to park our own scooters and then stay on them to free up seats for others. But I can see his point. Better to just assume everyone is a total idiot than give anyone the benefit of the doubt. I might do that given the faith in humanity I have seen lately. <Steps down off soapbox>

Once we got to AK I decided to drive the scooter off the bus though our driver offered to move them for us. I wasn't sure if he would do more harm than good, thus the decision.  Of course he felt the need to direct my every move as I rolled off the bus.  It was really annoying.

Soon we were inside the park and on our way to the safari. We stopped for a couple photopass photos.













Our FP+ for the safari had just opened so we went directly there. 

















Not the best picture, but these people are on the Wild Africa Trek, maybe someday.





I was not having any luck with the crocodiles today!





But the Ankole Cattle posed nicely.





























The Cheetah were the most active I've ever seen!

















Animatronic lion wasn't working again today.





We saw quite a few more animals before the safari ended.  It was hot so most were pretty lazy.

















We had a while until my EE FP+ so we took a trip through the Pangani forest. It had been a while since we did that. We had fun checking out the aviary.  These little yellow birds were busily engaged in making nests.









The gorillas were very active. 





Well except this guy.


















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Then we headed over to Expedition Everest where I rode twice. The first time the camera totally took me by surprise.





The second time I was doing a poor impression of Munch’s “The Scream”





I had checked out some of the menus and new since the last time we ate at AK was the Harambe market. They had a couple things that I thought might work for us.  













I wanted the Chicken Tikka Masala.  It was excellent! It had just a hint of spicy, with tender melt in your mouth chicken.





Fran decided on the sausage fried in a curried corn batter, she said it was OK, but a little dry.





Then we went over to Zuri’s sweet shop. They definitely had some unique treats there.













We got a Mint Mickey head brownie. It was very good!





After this I hit a wall. I got really tired and we hadn't even had anything alcoholic to drink! It wasn't even that hot a day.

We stopped at the two stores around Discovery Island. I was rather disappointed that these stores now carry hardly any unique merchandise related to AK. In the past these were among my favorites shops on property.  They even added a giant room that they could fill with generic Disney merchandise so that if you weren't going to make it to World of Disney, you could get what you needed here.

There was a bus in our loading spot when we got to the bus stop, but we were informed that this was not our bus and one should be coming along shortly. I didn't time it, but I believe it was around 1:37. We talked about our afternoon/evening and figured that it would be 2:30 before we were back to the room. With a 7:30 dinner reservation and wanting to look around Disney Springs we thought it would be a good idea to head for the bus stop around quarter to five. This meant we should have about two hours for a nap.

We actually got back to the resort at 2PM, well ahead of our plans. I laid down immediately and was out until just before  4 o’clock. Fran listed stuff on eBay, and spent the whole time I was asleep on her computer. So just as we were supposed to be thinking about getting up she was laying down for her nap. You can see where I am going with this...

So it wasn't until about 5:30 that we actually got going. We didn't wait too long for a bus to the Springs, and the sun was setting. As soon as we got there I started having a major panic attack, not sure why. They had moved the bus stop, there was all sorts of new construction that had been completed, and I totally lost my bearings. I had no idea where we were and I felt like I was in some kind of futuristic movie thriller. I think it had something to do with the towering and glowing new Coke building. It was kind of tripping me out.

When I saw the Harley Store I thought they had relocated it, but Fran pointed out that it was still in the same place, we were just entering from a different direction than I’m used to. When she was able to point out where all the landmarks I could recognize were located (like the waterfront and the balloon), I started to feel a little better. It was not a pleasant experience. 









We passed tons of expensive designer shops selling nothing that interested me. I don't care about sunglasses, luggage, over priced clothing for skinny chicks, and all that garb. We took a spin through World of Disney but I either already had one or I wasn't interested, so that was a slight waste of time. 

Our dinner reservation was at the Boathouse.  Last trip we skipped out on it in lieu of drinking at Trader Sam's, so I was determined to make this reservation. We were seated immediately. 













We were served that addicting bread immediately.





I was thrilled to find out that they had my favorite oysters, Malpeques. I believe I had not had them since we were in Canada on the first night of our trip for the Alaskan cruise.





I also got my favorite Martini, a Belvedere Gibson Up.





Fran got a bowl of the lobster Bisque.





Then we both split the lobster paparadelle pasta. It was very good and had a lot of lobster meat in it.





It came with garlic toast which was delicious





Both of us ordered dessert. 





I got the Whisky soaked corn cake with whipped cream and berries. It was a huge portion and last time I ordered it Fran helped me out with it.





Instead she got the chocolate bundt cake which she said was great, but I didn't want to spoil the delicate flavor of the whisky and corn cake with the overwhelming chocolate flavor.





After dinner Fran led us back to the bus and we had an uneventful trip home. I crawled into bed and fell asleep immediately.  I don't even think it was 10:00 yet!


----------



## lisaviolet

Way behind Alison, as usual. Just wanted to come on and tell you how beautiful it was to see your relationship in pictures. I was really taken with  the picture of you and Fran playing Christmas carols at your parents. Beauty in simple moments. Just lovely. Thank you.


----------



## lisaviolet

What a gorgeous shot!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> No idea. Haven't looked yet. I was thinking... a couple of weeks.



That would certainly be enough. I did it once on the way home from my parents, we caught Hwy 1 in Santa Cruz and took it to Ventura (I think).  At the time I lived in the San Fernando Valley.  Several times Fran and I have gone to Laguna Beach (for the Crazy Shirts store and lunch) and then driven back home up Hwy 1, it's an interesting drive.



pkondz said:


> Not demanding anything! Honest!



No!  I don't think you are.  I would love to show my home off, but we _really_ need the carpets cleaned.  Since I live in it, I don't notice, but let's just say the less desirable aspects of the cats have become more evident.  When we came home from our Alaska trip I realized how bad it had become.



pkondz said:


> But not so much when it comes to Star Tours.



Probably not.



pkondz said:


> Except, here you find the leak fast... Die from kaboom or die from freezing.



See we're lucky.  The water heater has it's own shut off valve and the problem has something to do with the pilot light and the water heater.  Plus we have two different water heaters.  One for the south half of the house and one for the north half of the house.  We have hot water in our bedroom, just not in the kitchen, laundry or Olga's (guest room). We don't need hot water for laundry as we wash everything in cold (so it doesn't shrink), the dryer still has a working gas feed, the stove has gas, and the heaters in both wings of the house still work.  So even if it got down to freezing here, we wouldn't freeze.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> overpriced clothing for skinny chicks



OMG. 

_______________________________________

Disney Springs, where if you need any kind of luggage, we have it!




franandaj said:


> I was thrilled to find out that they had my favorite oysters, Malpeques.



Alison, has a favourite type of oysters. Alison knows there are different types of oysters. What a catch. 



franandaj said:


> I also got my favorite Martini, a Belvedere Gibson Up.



Repeat and rinse.


----------



## lisaviolet

Now I only have 16 pages to catch up on.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I woke around 5:15



Blasphemous behaviour.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Animatronic lion wasn't working again today.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> On our way to dinner, we stopped at the Boardwalk Bakery for some “Breakfast treats” according to Fran. *I wondered what* *the bacon and eggs, corn flakes, yogurt and muffin mix were considered.*



Love Alison. Love. 

Well probably taken for granted love but still LOVE. 

_______________________________


And speaking of love --- LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture of Fran (I have to steal pictures from your photobucket like a stalker -  I can't seem to get the pictures to go to reply form as usual. Grrr. Driving me nuts.)


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Here is one thing that really stunned me. When we did a similar event in 2005, Fran and I were the conference chairs. For the band, we had programmed a piece that was written for the kids at Columbine HS, and there was an opening part to be sang by a 4-part choir. We had planned for the kids from the choir at the school to perform this portion, but when the parents got wind of the fact that the group was made up of gays and lesbians, the parents put the kabash on it real quick. So fast forward to 2016, the kids and parents of the band had donated their time and effort to cook us a meal of baked rigatoni, salad and garlic bread, and they even served it to us! It wasn't fancy, but they made they with their hearts. I was pleased to see what changes were made with the passing of a decade and a new generation of parents. Unfortunately I was still so full from my lunch that I ate some salad and a few bites of the pasta and I was done.



Wow.

No other words. Wow in that "oh yeah I forgot" mode. And wow in what a beautiful world it is. It makes me think about all the people that cherish "the good ol' days".


----------



## lisaviolet

pkondz said:


> Did I strike a chord there?



Lord. 

__________________________________________________________

Beautiful shot Alison ---





Well that's it for the night. Halfway through, wasn't too hard as apparently I've lost my brain somewhere.  I realized while reading that I've read part of this TR. Sigh to me. Smiling to you.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Once we got to AK I decided to drive the scooter off the bus though our driver offered to move them for us. I wasn't sure if he would do more harm than good, thus the decision. Of course he felt the need to direct my every move as I rolled off the bus. It was really annoying.


Well, given my track record of experience with scooter drivers, I can understand the bus driver's skepticism on some level.  He's probably had some kind of traumatic experience with one of these half braindead idiot drivers. 



franandaj said:


> The Cheetah were the most active I've ever seen!


That really is impressive.  I think I've only been able to even see them once and even then they were using their camouflage well. 



franandaj said:


> Fran decided on the sausage fried in a curried corn batter, she said it was OK, but a little dry.


That's disappointing.  This looks like it could be so good, but every review seems to be of the "meh" variety. 



franandaj said:


> Our dinner reservation was at the Boathouse. Last trip we skipped out on it in lieu of drinking at Trader Sam's, so I was determined to make this reservation.


I'm glad you got to try out Boathouse, although I can't really say I wouldn't rather go to Trader Sam's.  Your dinner looks like it was good though and I'm glad you got to try it out!


----------



## Malia78

Great safari shots of the hippos and cheetahs.

The Boathouse is one of many newer Disney Springs restaurants on my to-eat list....and they keep adding more!


----------



## Flossbolna

Sounds like a nice relaxed day (minus waking up too early and the Springs panic attack). Looks like you enjoyed the Boathouse. We were there in December and when I saw the oyster menu, I had to think of you! We really loved our meal there. Did you check out the boats? They have an amazing collection of historic boats.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> This would require us to wake up around 6:15



That sounds almost painful on vacation.



franandaj said:


> Our FP+ for the safari had just opened so we went directly there.



That was perfect timing.



franandaj said:


> Not the best picture, but these people are on the Wild Africa Trek, maybe someday.



This looks like fun.



franandaj said:


> I had checked out some of the menus and new since the last time we ate at AK was the Harambe market. They had a couple things that I thought might work for us.



I like the look of this menu.



franandaj said:


> I was rather disappointed that these stores now carry hardly any unique merchandise related to AK.



That is a real shame.



franandaj said:


> So just as we were supposed to be thinking about getting up she was laying down for her nap. You can see where I am going with this...



That does not sound good.



franandaj said:


> As soon as we got there I started having a major panic attack, not sure why.



I know that Graham described wandering around Disney Springs as like having his soul sucked out by dementors.



franandaj said:


> Our dinner reservation was at the Boathouse.



I loved that place.



franandaj said:


> I crawled into bed and fell asleep immediately. I don't even think it was 10:00 yet!



You must have needed this.

Corinna


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is so neat to be able to see the floats up close and take pictures of it. I rarely watch the Rose Parade and it was neat to see them up close with your pictures.

Glad that you were able to ride KS and EE at AK. I would assume that you used your all in one lens on KS. Those are nice pics.

Boathouse meal looks good.


----------



## Pinkocto

I understand your panic at Disney Springs, I got completely turned around and had the hardest time finding the Lego store. And the map didn't help AT ALL. 

Dinner looked scrumptious! 

Well done getting up so early for AK. You must have needed the rest, glad you were able to go back for a nap. I was worried that you were going to miss dinner when you said Fran started her nap late.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> so I started them cooking as well as the bacon. It appears that I did not take any pictures of this breakfast. It was very good!



How could it not be? 

Bacon.



franandaj said:


> I decided the moment he started to tell me how to drive I just got off the thing and told him he could do it since he knew better than me. Instead of letting us ride to the AK on the scooters we both took up extra seats on the bus because our driver knew better than us. God forbid we get the chance to park our own scooters and then stay on them to free up seats for others. But I can see his point.



I've never understood the policy of having scooter riders transfer to seats? Maybe someone could enlighten me. Seriously. Don't get this. Safety thing? They're strapped in with about 400 belts and locked and turned off... and... and... Lost here. 



franandaj said:


> It was really annoying.



Well... yeah. 



franandaj said:


> We had fun checking out the aviary. These little yellow birds were busily engaged in making nests.



I could spend HOURS in that aviary. Thoroughly LOVE it! 



franandaj said:


>



FUNNY!!! 



franandaj said:


> Then we went over to Zuri’s sweet shop. They definitely had some unique treats there.



OH yes. The place my kids discovered how to spend $20 in 3 minutes on fudge. And the pandora's box of MB spending was opened. 



franandaj said:


> So just as we were supposed to be thinking about getting up she was laying down for her nap. You can see where I am going with this...



Oh dear. Yes, I sure do. EEK! 



franandaj said:


> As soon as we got there I started having a major panic attack, not sure why. They had moved the bus stop, there was all sorts of new construction that had been completed, and I totally lost my bearings. I had no idea where we were and I felt like I was in some kind of futuristic movie thriller. I think it had something to do with the towering and glowing new Coke building. It was kind of tripping me out.



 Not a good feeling! 



franandaj said:


>



Once upon a time I told you if we ever met up, I'd try one just to see if I could do it, and who knows, maybe I'd like them. Hmmm....? 



franandaj said:


>



And I KNOW I'll be having one of these with you! I suspect I'll enjoy it FAR more than those ^^. Then again after one of these, maybe raw oysters will be amazing.


----------



## superme80

Somehow I missed a couple of updates! Love all the pics.


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Way behind Alison, as usual. Just wanted to come on and tell you how beautiful it was to see your relationship in pictures. I was really taken with  the picture of you and Fran playing Christmas carols at your parents. Beauty in simple moments. Just lovely. Thank you.



LISA!!!!!!!      So glad to see you drop by!



lisaviolet said:


> What a gorgeous shot!



thanks!



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.



Liked that one huh?



lisaviolet said:


> Disney Springs, where if you need any kind of luggage, we have it!



 



lisaviolet said:


> Alison, has a favourite type of oysters. Alison knows there are different types of oysters. What a catch.



Of course there are different kinds of oysters!  



lisaviolet said:


> Repeat and rinse.







lisaviolet said:


> Now I only have 16 pages to catch up on.



Well you better get reading!



lisaviolet said:


> Blasphemous behaviour.







lisaviolet said:


> Love Alison. Love.
> 
> Well probably taken for granted love but still LOVE.



This next trip, I'm not getting food delivered.  We can just go right to the bakery and get her what she wants!



lisaviolet said:


> And speaking of love --- LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture of Fran (I have to steal pictures from your photobucket like a stalker - I can't seem to get the pictures to go to reply form as usual. Grrr. Driving me nuts.)



It looks like she is just humoring me....



lisaviolet said:


> Wow.
> 
> No other words. Wow in that "oh yeah I forgot" mode. And wow in what a beautiful world it is. It makes me think about all the people that cherish "the good ol' days".



Well it's nice to read this on today of all days.



lisaviolet said:


> Beautiful shot Alison ---



Thanks!



lisaviolet said:


> Well that's it for the night. Halfway through, wasn't too hard as apparently I've lost my brain somewhere. I realized while reading that I've read part of this TR. Sigh to me. Smiling to you.



Looking forward to the next time you stop by!!!!!!    Someday I still owe you a meal cooked in the room!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

How nice you did have time to cook muffins for breakfast in the end! 

I love the safari goad you made it on time. But I tire of the scooter predujuice. People acting like you are on a live bull totally out all control. 

i have never seen the cheetahs on their feet great photos! 

funny of you on EE. lunch looked nice. mmm chicken tikka masala. i love that store sorry to hear they no longer carry the nice unique AK items anymore. 

how nice to have dinner at the Boathouse. i can't believe how much Disney Springs has changed. yes too many expensive designer stores now. dinner looked lovely!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Well, given my track record of experience with scooter drivers, I can understand the bus driver's skepticism on some level. He's probably had some kind of traumatic experience with one of these half braindead idiot drivers.



True.  You always seem to find the real winners.



afwdwfan said:


> That really is impressive. I think I've only been able to even see them once and even then they were using their camouflage well.



Most of the time they are hiding and huddled up in the foliage, I thought there were only two for the longest time until I saw all the ones on this time.



afwdwfan said:


> That's disappointing. This looks like it could be so good, but every review seems to be of the "meh" variety.



It is disappointing, at least for the sausage, but my Chicken dish was just fabulous!  I loved it!  Probably the best QS meal I had (though we didn't have many, in fact now that I look over my plans this was our ony QS meal!)



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you got to try out Boathouse, although I can't really say I wouldn't rather go to Trader Sam's. Your dinner looks like it was good though and I'm glad you got to try it out!



Well, we were smart this time and made specific plans to have our dinner at Trader Sams one night.



Malia78 said:


> Great safari shots of the hippos and cheetahs.
> 
> The Boathouse is one of many newer Disney Springs restaurants on my to-eat list....and they keep adding more!



Thanks!  The Cheetahs are always difficult to catch on camera.

Yes there are quite a few places at Disney Springs that I want to try, we have an afternoon there next trip to try some QS places.



Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxed day (minus waking up too early and the Springs panic attack). Looks like you enjoyed the Boathouse. We were there in December and when I saw the oyster menu, I had to think of you! We really loved our meal there. Did you check out the boats? They have an amazing collection of historic boats.



We did enjoy the Boathouse, we had been there previously for lunch.  It's nice that they have a variety of options, we've always had seafood there.  In fact both times we had a lobster option, but they have nice steaks and other choices too.  The only boats I saw there were the amphicars.  Where are the historic boats?  I saw models of boats.....



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds almost painful on vacation.



I don't mind getting up early if it's not every single day.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That was perfect timing.



Yes it did work out well.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks like fun.



I hope to be able to do it someday.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I like the look of this menu.



Yes, there were a few things on it I would have liked, but I'm going to remember the Chicken Tikka Masala, it was excellent!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is a real shame.



I know!  Some of my favorite shirts have come from those stores.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That does not sound good.



Yeah, she has a way of doing exactly what I don't want when I want to be leaving.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I know that Graham described wandering around Disney Springs as like having his soul sucked out by dementors.



That sounds about like what I felt like!  This next time we are going in the daylight.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved that place.



Yes, I thought it was fantastic too!



dolphingirl47 said:


> You must have needed this.



Evidently!



mvf-m11c said:


> That is so neat to be able to see the floats up close and take pictures of it. I rarely watch the Rose Parade and it was neat to see them up close with your pictures.



We watch it every year and I always say, "can we go see the floats this year?"  Finally we did!



mvf-m11c said:


> Glad that you were able to ride KS and EE at AK. I would assume that you used your all in one lens on KS. Those are nice pics.



I used my all-in-one lens for almost everything this trip.  The only time I used my dark ride lens is for the chapter on the next day which I am working on inbetween responses.



mvf-m11c said:


> Boathouse meal looks good.



Yes, it was!



Pinkocto said:


> I understand your panic at Disney Springs, I got completely turned around and had the hardest time finding the Lego store. And the map didn't help AT ALL.



Yeah, they drop you off at a very strange place.  I wasn't expecting it.



Pinkocto said:


> Dinner looked scrumptious!



It really was!



Pinkocto said:


> Well done getting up so early for AK. You must have needed the rest, glad you were able to go back for a nap. I was worried that you were going to miss dinner when you said Fran started her nap late.



Perhaps I was still recovering from Friday!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> How could it not be?
> 
> Bacon.



mmmmm Bacon......



Steppesister said:


> I've never understood the policy of having scooter riders transfer to seats? Maybe someone could enlighten me. Seriously. Don't get this. Safety thing? They're strapped in with about 400 belts and locked and turned off... and... and... Lost here.



Me too.  Totally lost.  It's very rare that the driver lets the scooter rider sit on their seat, and ours a lot more comfortable.  We have chair pads!



Steppesister said:


> I could spend HOURS in that aviary. Thoroughly LOVE it!



I'm not a huge bird fan, but this time I did enjoy it a whole more than I have in the past.



Steppesister said:


> OH yes. The place my kids discovered how to spend $20 in 3 minutes on fudge. And the pandora's box of MB spending was opened.



Yeah, I thought that was the place.



Steppesister said:


> Oh dear. Yes, I sure do. EEK!



And people wonder why we never get anywhere on time.



Steppesister said:


> Not a good feeling!



Not fun at all.  



Steppesister said:


> Once upon a time I told you if we ever met up, I'd try one just to see if I could do it, and who knows, maybe I'd like them. Hmmm....?



The different kinds all have their own unique taste.  I prefer the small briney ones, but there are all sorts of tastes, some of which I can't stand others I love!



Steppesister said:


> And I KNOW I'll be having one of these with you! I suspect I'll enjoy it FAR more than those ^^. Then again after one of these, maybe raw oysters will be amazing.



I already know of two places we will be having them!  



superme80 said:


> Somehow I missed a couple of updates! Love all the pics.



Hopefully you won't miss the next one!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice you did have time to cook muffins for breakfast in the end!



It was a treat!  Maybe I will cook some muffins tomorrow morning, we are supposed to be fully rained in!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love the safari goad you made it on time. But I tire of the scooter predujuice. People acting like you are on a live bull totally out all control.



Yeah, I can understand that they've probably seen some crazy ones, but you can usually tell that right off.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> i have never seen the cheetahs on their feet great photos!



Thanks!  It was an extra treat to see them so up and active.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> funny of you on EE. lunch looked nice. mmm chicken tikka masala. i love that store sorry to hear they no longer carry the nice unique AK items anymore.



I tried to make you folks laugh!  I have purchased some of my favorite AK shirts at that store.  So sad it's just the same old Disney stuff you can buy anywhere.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> how nice to have dinner at the Boathouse. i can't believe how much Disney Springs has changed. yes too many expensive designer stores now. dinner looked lovely!



Yeah, I'll have to give it another chance coming up in March.


----------



## dhorner233

I don't know how I missed this update before.... You saw a lot of animals on the safari! Good pictures for bumping along. 


The chicken tikka looks yummy. This is in the new food court in Africa? I'm going there in 5 weeks. We have reservations at Tiffins. Have you eaten there yet? If you have, I missed that update.




franandaj said:


>



Look at all of the oysters!!  I know how you love your oysters! 



franandaj said:


>



I on the other had would have preferred this lobster bisque! 



franandaj said:


>



You seem to be getting around with the scooter on the Disney transportation. Did you both have scooters or just Fran? I've rented a scooter for my upcoming trip and car to make it easy.


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> I don't know how I missed this update before.... You saw a lot of animals on the safari! Good pictures for bumping along.



And you just snuck in before I get another one in here.



dhorner233 said:


> The chicken tikka looks yummy. This is in the new food court in Africa? I'm going there in 5 weeks. We have reservations at Tiffins. Have you eaten there yet? If you have, I missed that update.



Yes, it is the new food court, but actually it is one big restaurant.  You can get all the items at all the windows.



dhorner233 said:


> Look at all of the oysters!!  I know how you love your oysters!



Certain ones...others are 



dhorner233 said:


> I on the other had would have preferred this lobster bisque!



Understandable. Fran prefers her seafood cooked.  I like it both ways. But I'm picky.



dhorner233 said:


> You seem to be getting around with the scooter on the Disney transportation. Did you both have scooters or just Fran? I've rented a scooter for my upcoming trip and car to make it easy.



We both own our own scooters.  At home I am constantly having to take mine in and out of the back of the car and assemble it.  If we're traveling in the rain (like we did to San Jose) I have to put Fran's scooter inside the car. Normally I just put it on the lift we have on the back of the car. I love the convenience at Disney that I don't have to assemble and disassemble the scooter constantly to go somewhere.


----------



## franandaj

So before I get the next update going, I just thought I would let you know what’s been up with us IRL.  Last time I checked in I was getting the vacant apartment (with the dishwasher drainage cloggage) advertised and on the market.  I was also planning our Christmas trip to San Jose. Well you all know we made it back and went to see the Rose Parade floats near the first of the year. 

Since then, I've had a few hits on the apartment but no takers. So two days ago I put it up on Zillow, Trulia, Hot Pads, Rent.com, Rentals.com and a couple others. That was around 2-3PM. I got two hits immediately and set up 11AM and 2PM appointments. By the time I woke up yesterday I had a dozen more emails in my Inbox about the place. I decided to hold open house between 11AM and 2:30PM. I quickly responded to each of the prospective tenants, inviting them to join me, made coffee, and then heated both Fran and I leftover Chinese for breakfast. Then I headed over for the day. All in all it was a good day. I handed out half a dozen rental packets and showed the place to at least 10 sets of roommates or partners. I even interviewed a dog! I'm confident that at least one of the pairs I met yesterday will submit an application. After I left, I got at least three more responses.

This month we also received notice that a tenant in another building will be leaving. Normally this might be cause for concern, but when a different tenant in that same building heard, she gave me a call. She and her husband are older and he is in a wheelchair. Later this year she will be having knee replacements, and her daughter has just sent her only son off to college on the East Coast. It would be an ideal situation for the parents and the daughter. She still needs to go through the application process, but we may have an applicant before the place is even vacant!

Not sure if I told you folks in an official update or only mentioned it in the chatter, but we're still dealing with the gas leak/no hot water problem in the kitchen half of the house. 10 days ago we replaced the water heater, it hadn't even been installed for 48 hours before I smelled gas in that wing of the house and again had to close the shut off valve for the gas to the water heater. Now our contractor is afraid that a draft situation in the laundry room is extinguishing the pilot light on the heater. We may have to replace it yet again with a tankless water heater, but we're going to have some technicians come out and look at it in case there is an easier fix.

The last headache has to do with the rain. California has received lots of very welcome rain. As of last week only 28% of the state is in Extreme or Exceptional drought, which is down from 38% only a month before. Of course we are still in the Extreme section, but that's better than when we were in Exceptional.  With change in weather comes a price. In the last round of storms we heard a strange noise in the dining room, turns out it was drops of water coming from our sky light. We've had buckets under the drips and Friday when it rained all day we didn't have enough buckets to keep up with the drops. While I was holding the open house yesterday, the contractor came by to take a look at the problem. Turns out that our solar panels are so thickly laid on the roof, that they can't even get to the sky lights. We're going to have to get in touch with the solar company and see if they can remove some panels for access to the lights. Fun, huh?

In the meantime I stopped at Lowe’s on my way home and got four if those cement mixing tubs which are now strategically placed throughout the dining room. Today we're supposed to have the worst storm since 2010 (which I missed due to a trip to WDW), so I have all the food we need, and we're going to have a day of binge watching and DISing for me!

So back to the trip and another update!

Day 7


Our plan today was to arrive early for our reservation at 1900 Park Fare, that way if we got done quickly we could head over to MK and I would hopefully get to use my FP+ for Winnie the Pooh. We targeted leaving the room at 7:30 AM but didn't actually get to the bus stop until 8:05. There was a bus leaving for the MK, but it was packed to the gills, so obviously we were going to wait for the next one. It was about 15 minutes before the next bus arrived and we boarded to the dirty looks of all the other passengers who had to wait for us to board even though we were the first people to show up for this bus.

We got to MK and the place was mobbed at the bag check. Thank goodness we weren't going there now! We headed up the ramp to the resort monorail and were approached by a CM. He asked where we were going and we told him “Grand Floridian”. That was when I noticed the rope hanging across the gateway to the monorail.  He informed us that they were having “difficulties” with the resort monorail and we would need to take the boat. In my experience the boats on the seven seas lagoon and Bay Lake have not been scooter accessible, however it seems that they pulled another boat out of their arsenal, Fran thinks he said larger vessel, I *think* he may have said cruiser, but either way, it could take scooters.

So we lined up and eventually boarded. 





They put us this corridor, probably so that we didn’t roll around on the boat.





Our view as we floated over to the Grand Floridian.





















Disembarking was funny. The boat itself was about 4-6 inches below the deck when I was trying to get off, so the Captain asked the passengers to stand up and go to the right hand side of the boat. The weight of all the passengers was able to lift the boat deck so that I could exit easily. Evidently I should have waited for more passengers to leave because a few more left after I did and that let the boat rise enough for Fran to get off. We were still running early for our breakfast reservation and we headed inside the main building. Fran wanted to use the restroom and I steered her towards the closer, larger restroom, when I noticed that the check in desk for 1900 Park Fare had been moved to where the exit had been previously located.

It did make more sense to have the entrance here as there was a large wide hallway with benches where one could sit and wait for you table to be ready. It was also next to the Grand Floridian Café so that both breakfast locations were at one central entrance point.

We were seated immediately and we both started to hit the buffet. The offerings had changed slightly from last time I remember. Also Alice doesn't come around to the tables anymore, you have to meet her on the way out, but since our scooters were parked at the entrance we went out that way.

I let Fran hit the buffet first, this is what she came back with.









This was my first plate.





After I finished my first plate,I could tell that we had a while before the characters would come by, so I went up and snagged these pictures of the buffet.





























































We still had some time before the characters were coming by again, so I grabbed Fran a plate of Mickey waffles, and one for me as well.









*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Then the characters started to come by in rapid fire format.  First there was Tigger.













Then Winnie the Pooh…









Mary Poppins is always sweet.









The Mad Hatter is a Hoot!









We each had room for one more plate.  We both got strawberry soup and watermelon, but I love their Bread Pudding with vanilla sauce, so I can’t resist a helping of that before we go.









The monorail was back up and running, so we took that to the MK and it was still totally packed at the bag check. The guards appeared to be going over things with a fine toothed comb and it seemed like the folks in front of us with a stroller were packing for a week long safari. I thought Fran and I brought a lot of stuff along with us, but we had nothin’ on these folks.





Once in we headed to the Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh.  
























http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html



http://s915.photobucket.com/user/fr.../media/2016/October F and W/IMG_1322.jpg.html




I could have rode it twice, but once was fine. 


Next up we finish our day at the MK.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wow, there is a lot going on in real life. I am glad that there is so much interest in the apartment and that you have a potential applicant for the other one. The gas leak and the leaking skylights sound like a pain though. I hope you get this sorted soon.

Looks like you morning at WDW worked like clockwork despite the transportation issues and the hold up at security. Breakfast looked delicious and of course, any day that starts with strawberry soup is a winner.

Corinna


----------



## Malia78

Sounds like a 50/50 on the real life update--the renter situation looks to be going well but yuck to all the repair hassles.

We were on of the resort boats last trip where we had to do the weight distribution shuffle to raise the boat for scooter guests--seems to work well enough.

Breakfast looks good--I wonder if the characters are on a rotation in terms of which one meets outside--on our Oct visit, Alice roamed the restaurant and Mad Hatter met outside.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, there is a lot going on in real life. I am glad that there is so much interest in the apartment and that you have a potential applicant for the other one. The gas leak and the leaking skylights sound like a pain though. I hope you get this sorted soon.



And that doesn't even count the underlying need to move out of the old place. This morning I almost thought the refrigerator cooler went out, but I flipped the circuit breaker and that seemed to do the trick, but now its cooling too much.  We'll need to call someone tomorrow.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Looks like you morning at WDW worked like clockwork despite the transportation issues and the hold up at security. Breakfast looked delicious and of course, any day that starts with strawberry soup is a winner.



It did work out well!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Just found this report!  Spent the evening reading your posts.  Too much for me to comment on, but I love your memory lane pics so much!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

There is no such thing as too much pooh!  (There can be too much poo though...)

Glad your 1900 Breakfast Went well and that they actually had a boat you could take to the Grand!  I was nervous for you when I read the monorail wasn't running yet!


----------



## pkondz

Before I get to the update(s), I noticed I hadn't replied to this.



franandaj said:


> There was a thread I was on a couple years ago where folks were posting their bucket lists. People had stuff like Macchu Picchu, and all these exotic locations around the world. I was just like  I really couldn't think of anything I "had" to do. There's some things I'd probably like to do, but nothing really struck me as "bucket list". This has actually been something I've talked about every year, so I realized when I finally got there, this was a viable bucket list item. As I said either here or elsewhere, I have stuff I'd like to do, but I try to keep my expectations in check. Currently my lifestyle is high maintenance so I can't epect to do a lot of getting up and go. Perhaps that could change in the future.



That's the way I feel. I've already done things that most haven't. I've jumped out of an airplane (without being attached to someone... twice!) I've scuba dived below 100'. I've seen the Rockies and the Alps. I've been on a hovercraft and a hot air balloon... other stuff but you get the idea. I don't _need_ a bucket list. I just have stuff that every now and then I see and go... "Hm. Well, if I'm in the area and (most importantly) if I remember, I might look into that." I saw an article not long ago about why people _shouldn't_ have bucket lists. Enjoy life. Stop trying to live one that isn't possible or realistic.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> When we went to bed the night before, Fran said that she wanted to hit rope drop at AK so that we could be on one of the first safaris of the morning.



Sounds familiar.



franandaj said:


> I woke around 5:15



You're an hour early! Go back to bed!



franandaj said:


> I made her toast two ways



Burned and not burned? What's toast two ways?



franandaj said:


> However, by this point she's realizing that we have a FP+ for the safari that starts at 9:55, so we really don't need to be rushing over there



And so it begins...



franandaj said:


> I usually need a little time from waking up to when I actually have breakfast.



Me too.



franandaj said:


> It appears that I did not take any pictures of this breakfast. It was very good!



Yes. Sometimes it's very good to not take pictures.






franandaj said:


> We had one of those bus drivers who was jaded by past idiot scooter drivers. I decided the moment he started to tell me how to drive I just got off the thing and told him he could do it since he knew better than me.



How did he react to that?



franandaj said:


> God forbid we get the chance to park our own scooters and then stay on them to free up seats for others. But I can see his point. Better to just assume everyone is a total idiot than give anyone the benefit of the doubt.



Yeah... I'm betting more than half of the people are renters for the first time.



franandaj said:


> I might do that given the faith in humanity I have seen lately. <Steps down off soapbox>







franandaj said:


> Of course he felt the need to direct my every move as I rolled off the bus. It was really annoying.



Next time... take note of _exactly_ how he lowers and raises the gate and the bus height.
So when you get that, you can tell the driver how to do his job!



franandaj said:


>



I'm a bit confused. You had two scooters, right? Where's yours? Or do you just prefer to park it by the PP photog and pose on your feet?



franandaj said:


>



I'm not entirely sure why, but I like that hippo photo.



franandaj said:


> Not the best picture, but these people are on the Wild Africa Trek, maybe someday.



Oh! I wonder if they throw food to them? Would explain the pose.



franandaj said:


> I was not having any luck with the crocodiles today!



Got bit, huh?



franandaj said:


> The Cheetah were the most active I've ever seen!



No way! One of my favourite animals. Would've loved to have seen them move about.



franandaj said:


> Animatronic lion wasn't working again today.



Shoulda done that early rope drop safari.



franandaj said:


>



Like this shot too! Not used to seeing zebras lying down.



franandaj said:


> Well except this guy.



Rude.



franandaj said:


> Then we headed over to Expedition Everest where I rode twice. The first time the camera totally took me by surprise.



 But I like that one! Shows the real you. 



franandaj said:


> The second time I was doing a poor impression of Munch’s “The Scream”



Not bad, Alison! Not bad!



franandaj said:


> I had checked out some of the menus and new since the last time we ate at AK was the Harambe market. They had a couple things that I thought might work for us.



Here we go... been waiting for this.



franandaj said:


> I wanted the Chicken Tikka Masala. It was excellent! It had just a hint of spicy, with tender melt in your mouth chicken.



_Now_ you tell me!



franandaj said:


> Fran decided on the sausage fried in a curried corn batter, she said it was OK, but a little dry.



 Pretty much my experience. I liked it a lot better once I peeled off the batter. Too much of that.



franandaj said:


> Then we went over to Zuri’s sweet shop. They definitely had some unique treats there.



This was in Harambe????? How the heck did I miss that?!?!?



franandaj said:


> After this I hit a wall.



Did you damage your scooter or the wall?



franandaj said:


> I got really tired and we hadn't even had anything alcoholic to drink!



Maybe that was the problem?



franandaj said:


> We stopped at the two stores around Discovery Island. I was rather disappointed that these stores now carry hardly any unique merchandise related to AK. In the past these were among my favorites shops on property.



Yeah... agreed. 100%.



franandaj said:


> They even added a giant room that they could fill with generic Disney merchandise so that if you weren't going to make it to World of Disney, you could get what you needed here.







franandaj said:


> So just as we were supposed to be thinking about getting up she was laying down for her nap. You can see where I am going with this...



Yup.



franandaj said:


> As soon as we got there I started having a major panic attack, not sure why. They had moved the bus stop, there was all sorts of new construction that had been completed, and I totally lost my bearings. I had no idea where we were and I felt like I was in some kind of futuristic movie thriller. I think it had something to do with the towering and glowing new Coke building. It was kind of tripping me out.



Sorry, Alison.



franandaj said:


> When I saw the Harley Store I thought they had relocated it, but Fran pointed out that it was still in the same place



Hello Mecca.



franandaj said:


> When she was able to point out where all the landmarks I could recognize were located (like the waterfront and the balloon), I started to feel a little better. It was not a pleasant experience.



Again, sorry to hear that. Glad you got your bearings in the end, though.



franandaj said:


> I was thrilled to find out that they had my favorite oysters, Malpeques.



I must try those some day.



franandaj said:


> Fran got a bowl of the lobster Bisque.



mmmmm...



franandaj said:


> I crawled into bed and fell asleep immediately. I don't even think it was 10:00 yet!



Someone was a tired girl.


Whelp! Break's over! Back to work for me.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That would certainly be enough. I did it once on the way home from my parents, we caught Hwy 1 in Santa Cruz and took it to Ventura (I think). At the time I lived in the San Fernando Valley. Several times Fran and I have gone to Laguna Beach (for the Crazy Shirts store and lunch) and then driven back home up Hwy 1, it's an interesting drive.



So... doable. Good. It's on my bucket list. 



franandaj said:


> No! I don't think you are. I would love to show my home off, but we _really_ need the carpets cleaned. Since I live in it, I don't notice, but let's just say the less desirable aspects of the cats have become more evident. When we came home from our Alaska trip I realized how bad it had become.



Ah yes... pets.... They... do things, don't they?



franandaj said:


> See we're lucky. The water heater has it's own shut off valve and the problem has something to do with the pilot light and the water heater. Plus we have two different water heaters. One for the south half of the house and one for the north half of the house. We have hot water in our bedroom, just not in the kitchen, laundry or Olga's (guest room). We don't need hot water for laundry as we wash everything in cold (so it doesn't shrink), the dryer still has a working gas feed, the stove has gas, and the heaters in both wings of the house still work. So even if it got down to freezing here, we wouldn't freeze.



Hm. Interesting. We have an electric hot water tank this time around (last house was gas... it had its own shut off too.) But we have one central furnace that heats the entire house (like every home here) and if it goes.... brrrr...


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Since then, I've had a few hits on the apartment but no takers. So two days ago I put it up on Zillow, Trulia, Hot Pads, Rent.com, Rentals.com and a couple others. That was around 2-3PM. I got two hits immediately and set up 11AM and 2PM appointments. By the time I woke up yesterday I had a dozen more emails in my Inbox about the place. I decided to hold open house between 11AM and 2:30PM. I quickly responded to each of the prospective tenants, inviting them to join me, made coffee, and then heated both Fran and I leftover Chinese for breakfast. Then I headed over for the day. All in all it was a good day. I handed out half a dozen rental packets and showed the place to at least 10 sets of roommates or partners. I even interviewed a dog! I'm confident that at least one of the pairs I met yesterday will submit an application. After I left, I got at least three more responses.


Wow!  Sounds promising!



franandaj said:


> While I was holding the open house yesterday, the contractor came by to take a look at the problem. Turns out that our solar panels are so thickly laid on the roof, that they can't even get to the sky lights. We're going to have to get in touch with the solar company and see if they can remove some panels for access to the lights. Fun, huh?


Sounds like a cheap repair, too. 



franandaj said:


> The boat itself was about 4-6 inches below the deck when I was trying to get off, so the Captain asked the passengers to stand up and go to the right hand side of the boat. The weight of all the passengers was able to lift the boat deck so that I could exit easily.


 Well, that works well.  I'm kind of surprised that Disney would allow using human ballast to properly line a boat up with a dock though as super conscious as they tend to be about potential liability issues.

I'm glad you had a nice breakfast at 1900PF and were able to get Fran her strawberry soup!



franandaj said:


> The monorail was back up and running, so we took that to the MK and it was still totally packed at the bag check. The guards appeared to be going over things with a fine toothed comb and it seemed like the folks in front of us with a stroller were packing for a week long safari. I thought Fran and I brought a lot of stuff along with us, but we had nothin’ on these folks.


Hey now, depends on the age of the kids, but sometimes you've got to have snacks, extra clothes for the kid and potentially extra clothes for the parents.  It's cheaper than buying a new shirt when you get spit up on.


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> They had moved the bus stop, there was all sorts of new construction that had been completed, and I totally lost my bearings.



I had the same reaction.  It is very disorienting the first time.  I'm so used to coming in by the Christmas store. 



franandaj said:


> I don't care about sunglasses, luggage, over priced clothing for skinny chicks, and all that garb.



I hear ya, sister.  The only reason we hung around that area as long as we did was for the Marvel & Star Wars stores.  To me, it seems like that area is more geared to locals but maybe it's just me. 

That meal at the Boathouse looks wonderful.  That has just been added to our wish list. 

It's kind of a bummer that Alice doesn't come around anymore.  I think 1900 PF got bumped from our "must-do" list after we did CP and Ohana this trip. 

Good luck on all the rental prospects!  That awesome news.  Hopefully all of your repairs at home go smoothly.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So before I get the next update going, I just thought I would let you know what’s been up with us IRL.



So? Any takers? Or are you still waiting?
You interviewed a dog? How did that go?
"Who's a good boy?"
"_Me!_"
"Who's a good boy?"
"_Me! Me! I am!_"
"Who's a good boy?"
"_Me! Oh, God! It's me! Meeeeee!!!_"

Repairs on the panels/sky light happening yet?

Gas problem solved?



franandaj said:


> We targeted leaving the room at 7:30 AM but didn't actually get to the bus stop until 8:05.



Not bad at all.



franandaj said:


> It was about 15 minutes before the next bus arrived and we boarded to the dirty looks of all the other passengers who had to wait for us to board even though we were the first people to show up for this bus.



Considering you had to wait for the 2nd bus, that's pretty good.

But... do people give you dirty looks? Or do you just... feel like they are?
Surely not the former?



franandaj said:


> That was when I noticed the rope hanging across the gateway to the monorail. He informed us that they were having “difficulties” with the resort monorail and we would need to take the boat.



Uh, oh. But... glad it worked out.
Actually... other than the inconvenience of having to turn around and go back... considering this usually isn't an option for you... and it turned out to be an adventure.... maybe you're kind of glad it was shut down?



franandaj said:


>



You guys look pretty happy! 



franandaj said:


> Disembarking was funny. The boat itself was about 4-6 inches below the deck when I was trying to get off, so the Captain asked the passengers to stand up and go to the right hand side of the boat. The weight of all the passengers was able to lift the boat deck so that I could exit easily.



No way! 



franandaj said:


> We were seated immediately and we both started to hit the buffet.



I knew it! See??? The bus driver was right! You guys have an entire restaurant to drive through and what do you do? You both hit the buffet!



franandaj said:


> Also Alice doesn't come around to the tables anymore, you have to meet her on the way out



Really? That's kind of.... sucky.



franandaj said:


>



I approve of this plate. No extraneous, unnecessary stuff.



franandaj said:


> We still had some time before the characters were coming by again, so I grabbed Fran a plate of Mickey waffles, and one for me as well.



And more bacon. Good call.



franandaj said:


>



Won't comment on all the pics of you guys, but.... all cute!



franandaj said:


>



But I will comment on a few. Love how Fran's holding his paw.
("Who's a good Tigger?")



franandaj said:


>


Your top matches his bottom.... 



franandaj said:


>



Love the pose! 



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


>





Have I mentioned that I can't wait to meet you guys?



franandaj said:


> I love their Bread Pudding with vanilla sauce, so I can’t resist a helping of that before we go.



Another thing I've never had.... but people keep talking about it.



franandaj said:


> The guards appeared to be going over things with a fine toothed comb and it seemed like the folks in front of us with a stroller were packing for a week long safari.



Maybe they were planning on staying the night.


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> We did enjoy the Boathouse, we had been there previously for lunch. It's nice that they have a variety of options, we've always had seafood there. In fact both times we had a lobster option, but they have nice steaks and other choices too. The only boats I saw there were the amphicars. Where are the historic boats? I saw models of boats.....



Michael and our friend Bill (the one you know, he joined us for our meal and tour in California) made a huge point that I was not to look at the boats on my own when I went to the bathroom, but they were no where between the table and the bathroom, but outside. When you exit the restaurans towards the outside bar, there is a whole boardwalk with all kind of neat old boats that are on display there. One of them you can even rent for a champagne sunset cruise and it looks like that would be an amazing event!

We all had sandwiches and they were really good. Bill had the steak sandwich and upgraded the normal fries to truffel fries and his portion could have easily fed two people. The truffle fries were amazing and I stole quite a few of them.


----------



## franandaj

Malia78 said:


> Sounds like a 50/50 on the real life update--the renter situation looks to be going well but yuck to all the repair hassles.



Yeah, I showed the place again yesterday. No calls to turn in an application yet, though.  The repairs are a PITA.  At least we're not supposed to have rain again for at least 10 days.



Malia78 said:


> We were on of the resort boats last trip where we had to do the weight distribution shuffle to raise the boat for scooter guests--seems to work well enough.



Interesting, I would have thought they had a better solution for that.



Malia78 said:


> Breakfast looks good--I wonder if the characters are on a rotation in terms of which one meets outside--on our Oct visit, Alice roamed the restaurant and Mad Hatter met outside.



I would have been bummed not to meet the Mad Hatter. When we go in March I will meet him if he's the one out in the hall.



tiggrbaby said:


> Just found this report!  Spent the evening reading your posts.  Too much for me to comment on, but I love your memory lane pics so much!



  So nice of you to drop by! We've still got lots of adventures left!



Dis_Yoda said:


> There is no such thing as too much pooh! (There can be too much poo though...)



Very true. The joke is much better when delivered orally as opposed to in print.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Glad your 1900 Breakfast Went well and that they actually had a boat you could take to the Grand! I was nervous for you when I read the monorail wasn't running yet!



Yeah, I think it was five trips ago when we tried to take the boat from VWL there and we ended up with a whole transportation debacle.



pkondz said:


> That's the way I feel. I've already done things that most haven't. I've jumped out of an airplane (without being attached to someone... twice!) I've scuba dived below 100'. I've seen the Rockies and the Alps. I've been on a hovercraft and a hot air balloon... other stuff but you get the idea. I don't _need_ a bucket list. I just have stuff that every now and then I see and go... "Hm. Well, if I'm in the area and (most importantly) if I remember, I might look into that." I saw an article not long ago about why people _shouldn't_ have bucket lists. Enjoy life. Stop trying to live one that isn't possible or realistic.



Wow! You've done a lot of cool things! I've done a fair amount of stuff and seen a few places, so I can't complain. Sure there's things I'd like to still do and places I'd like to see. I need to deal with the challenges at hand before I can start thinking about stuff on the horizon. 

Now that our storms are gone for a while, hopefully I can get Fran over to work on the old house. We did stuff in the garage yesterday but that doesn't help the inside of the apartment any.


----------



## dhorner233

Yum! I'm glad I caught your photo spread of the breakfast buffet. I have made reservations for it based on your reviews. I am drooling over that strawberry soup! And Mickey waffles. I can't wait! Like 5 more weeks!!  

I see you are dealing with 2 scooters and Disney transportation. And you seem to be handling it. I have rented a scooter and a rental car.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> We had one of those bus drivers who was jaded by past idiot scooter drivers. I decided the moment he started to tell me how to drive I just got off the thing and told him he could do it since he knew better than me. Instead of letting us ride to the AK on the scooters we both took up extra seats on the bus because our driver knew better than us. God forbid we get the chance to park our own scooters and then stay on them to free up seats for others. But I can see his point. Better to just assume everyone is a total idiot than give anyone the benefit of the doubt. I might do that given the faith in humanity I have seen lately.





franandaj said:


> Of course he felt the need to direct my every move as I rolled off the bus. It was really annoying.



I can see where that act would grow tiresome very quickly!



franandaj said:


> Not the best picture, but these people are on the Wild Africa Trek, maybe someday.



I'd love to try that one!



franandaj said:


> Animatronic lion wasn't working again today.



They have the sleeping one.  It's working perfectly!



franandaj said:


> The second time I was doing a poor impression of Munch’s “The Scream”



We'll give you some bonus points for that one.



franandaj said:


> We stopped at the two stores around Discovery Island. I was rather disappointed that these stores now carry hardly any unique merchandise related to AK. In the past these were among my favorites shops on property.



That annoys me to no end.  I hate finding the exact same stuff in every store.



franandaj said:


> So just as we were supposed to be thinking about getting up she was laying down for her nap. You can see where I am going with this...



I'm not liking the foreshadowing...



franandaj said:


> I don't care about sunglasses, luggage, over priced clothing for skinny chicks, and all that garb.



Hey, me neither! 



franandaj said:


> I even interviewed a dog!



So how does that work, exactly?



franandaj said:


> She still needs to go through the application process, but we may have an applicant before the place is even vacant!



Cool!  Glad you're getting good news on the tenant front.



franandaj said:


> California has received lots of very welcome rain. As of last week only 28% of the state is in Extreme or Exceptional drought, which is down from 38% only a month before. Of course we are still in the Extreme section, but that's better than when we were in Exceptional.



Let's hope it keeps trending in that direction.



franandaj said:


> In the last round of storms we heard a strange noise in the dining room, turns out it was drops of water coming from our sky light.



 Too much trending!  Too much trending!



franandaj said:


> That was when I noticed the rope hanging across the gateway to the monorail. He informed us that they were having “difficulties” with the resort monorail and we would need to take the boat.



That seems to be happening more and more lately.



franandaj said:


> Disembarking was funny. The boat itself was about 4-6 inches below the deck when I was trying to get off, so the Captain asked the passengers to stand up and go to the right hand side of the boat. The weight of all the passengers was able to lift the boat deck so that I could exit easily.



Ingenious system!



franandaj said:


>



Love these shots!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Burned and not burned? What's toast two ways?



Both pieces of toast get a little butter. Then one piece with peanut butter and the other piece with a slice of pasteurized processed cheese food. The slice with the cheese food is then microwaved for 12 seconds on high to melt the cheese.



pkondz said:


> And so it begins...



I think it already had begun....



pkondz said:


> How did he react to that?



He just went about his business and hooked it up in the parking spot.



pkondz said:


> Yeah... I'm betting more than half of the people are renters for the first time.



Whenever I see folks on rental scooters, I steer clear of them. I agree that most have no idea what they are doing. However the ones on the Disney scooters are even worse. There's a reason those scooters are built like tanks.



pkondz said:


> Next time... take note of _exactly_ how he lowers and raises the gate and the bus height.
> So when you get that, you can tell the driver how to do his job!



I'm not that kind of a smart a**.



pkondz said:


> I'm a bit confused. You had two scooters, right? Where's yours? Or do you just prefer to park it by the PP photog and pose on your feet?



I park it off to the side. Although we did have one trip where we took my parents. My dad insisted he didn't need need a scooter (we had an extra at home). Halfway through the trip he threw his back out and we had to rent him one. Cost twice as much as a new battery for the one at home. But back to scooters and pictures. All three of us posed in our scooters in front of the castle. Mom stayed home sick that day.



pkondz said:


> I'm not entirely sure why, but I like that hippo photo.



Symmetry?



pkondz said:


> Oh! I wonder if they throw food to them? Would explain the pose.



Of the humans or the hippos?



pkondz said:


> No way! One of my favourite animals. Would've loved to have seen them move about.



This is the first time in many safaris where I have seen them active.



pkondz said:


> Shoulda done that early rope drop safari.



I'm not saying anything.....



pkondz said:


> Like this shot too! Not used to seeing zebras lying down.



True. Often they sleep standing up.



pkondz said:


> Rude.



I don't think he cares!



pkondz said:


> But I like that one! Shows the real you.



I like the way my hair is flying all over the place.



pkondz said:


> Not bad, Alison! Not bad!



I try.



pkondz said:


> Here we go... been waiting for this.
> 
> _Now_ you tell me!



Well you're the one that got there first! You should have told me!



pkondz said:


> Pretty much my experience. I liked it a lot better once I peeled off the batter. Too much of that.



See now you tell me!



pkondz said:


> This was in Harambe????? How the heck did I miss that?!?!?



You even took a picture of it's wall. I believe it was the one with the bike. Just past the bike was the entrance.



pkondz said:


> Did you damage your scooter or the wall?



It was a figurative wall.  So yes. I bashed up my figurative scooter.



pkondz said:


> Maybe that was the problem?



Could have been! I didn't do as much "day drinking" on this trip as I thought I would. I thought about trying one of those Bloody Marys that Liesa was so keen about.



pkondz said:


> Yeah... agreed. 100%.



There are still some unique merchandise stores at DL, so I'm a little spoiled.



pkondz said:


> Again, sorry to hear that. Glad you got your bearings in the end, though.



It took a while though. We plan to go in daylight next time.



pkondz said:


> I must try those some day.



I would recommend a platter of six different ones. They all have distinct tastes. The ones I like, I describe as briny, small, good, meaty, salty, sweet, tasty...The ones I don't like I use words like tasteless, chalky, too large, strange aftertaste, metallic. .. I have a list in my phone.  



pkondz said:


> Someone was a tired girl.







pkondz said:


> So... doable. Good. It's on my bucket list.



Just after you tell me it's not good to have a bucket list! 



pkondz said:


> Ah yes... pets.... They... do things, don't they?



Still you gotta love them...



pkondz said:


> Hm. Interesting. We have an electric hot water tank this time around (last house was gas... it had its own shut off too.) But we have one central furnace that heats the entire house (like every home here) and if it goes.... brrrr...



We don't have a huge problem without heat, but it would be uncomfortable.  Our last home was electric (remember GE medallion home of the future) and we were told not to put in a tankless heater because it was ineffective.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! Sounds promising!



Except that it is Wednesday now and no applications submitted. Although I do have an appointment at 4PM to show the place.



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds like a cheap repair, too.



Oh yeah.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, that works well. I'm kind of surprised that Disney would allow using human ballast to properly line a boat up with a dock though as super conscious as they tend to be about potential liability issues.



I know. All the other transportation systems use ramps.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you had a nice breakfast at 1900PF and were able to get Fran her strawberry soup!



That's her one request of an ADR, so how can I say "no".



afwdwfan said:


> Hey now, depends on the age of the kids, but sometimes you've got to have snacks, extra clothes for the kid and potentially extra clothes for the parents. It's cheaper than buying a new shirt when you get spit up on.



True. I remember your daughters  $80 new outfit. But these folks had food supplies for like a month! I suppose if the kids had some sort of strict dietary requirements, but they took forever to get through security, opening bag after bag....


----------



## franandaj

IowaTater said:


> I had the same reaction. It is very disorienting the first time. I'm so used to coming in by the Christmas store.



And I had no idea that the bus stop had changed, that was the biggest thing. All of a sudden I was in this place I didn't recognize at all, and the glowing Coke building was kinda freaky!



IowaTater said:


> I hear ya, sister. The only reason we hung around that area as long as we did was for the Marvel & Star Wars stores. To me, it seems like that area is more geared to locals but maybe it's just me.



I like the Star Wars Store, the Harley Store, and a few others but most didn't interest me whatsoever.



IowaTater said:


> That meal at the Boathouse looks wonderful. That has just been added to our wish list.



It has a great menu. Lots of choices to please a variety of palates.



IowaTater said:


> It's kind of a bummer that Alice doesn't come around anymore. I think 1900 PF got bumped from our "must-do" list after we did CP and Ohana this trip.



The only reason this is a must-do is that Fran loves the Strawberry soup.



IowaTater said:


> Good luck on all the rental prospects! That awesome news. Hopefully all of your repairs at home go smoothly.



Well home repairs have gone nowhere as have the prospective tenants...



pkondz said:


> So? Any takers? Or are you still waiting?
> You interviewed a dog? How did that go?
> "Who's a good boy?"
> "_Me!_"
> "Who's a good boy?"
> "_Me! Me! I am!_"
> "Who's a good boy?"
> "_Me! Oh, God! It's me! Meeeeee!!!_"



Actually it was me looking at the dog, the dog running around, them telling it to sit. And actually the dog behaved very well, I'm sorry they never called back, if they qualified, the dog passed the interview.



pkondz said:


> Repairs on the panels/sky light happening yet?



Nope.  Haven't even contacted the Solar company yet.



pkondz said:


> Gas problem solved?



Nope. they are giving the contractor the cold shoulder, no calls back.



pkondz said:


> Considering you had to wait for the 2nd bus, that's pretty good.
> 
> But... do people give you dirty looks? Or do you just... feel like they are?
> Surely not the former?



Perhaps it is just perceived, but I'm sure some of them are giving us dirty looks.



pkondz said:


> Uh, oh. But... glad it worked out.
> Actually... other than the inconvenience of having to turn around and go back... considering this usually isn't an option for you... and it turned out to be an adventure.... maybe you're kind of glad it was shut down?



No I wasn't glad.  i didn't need extra adventure, but it did give me an extra story.



pkondz said:


> You guys look pretty happy!



Fran looks cold.



pkondz said:


> I knew it! See??? The bus driver was right! You guys have an entire restaurant to drive through and what do you do? You both hit the buffet!



Is this another one of those questions like me hitting the preverbial wall?  We park our scooters outside the restaurant before going inside.



pkondz said:


> I approve of this plate. No extraneous, unnecessary stuff.







pkondz said:


> Have I mentioned that I can't wait to meet you guys?



Do we look that silly?



pkondz said:


> Another thing I've never had.... but people keep talking about it.



You mean Bread pudding?  Or Bread Pudding with Vanilla sauce?  I make mine with Whiskey sauce and it's incredible!  



Flossbolna said:


> Michael and our friend Bill (the one you know, he joined us for our meal and tour in California) made a huge point that I was not to look at the boats on my own when I went to the bathroom, but they were no where between the table and the bathroom, but outside. When you exit the restaurans towards the outside bar, there is a whole boardwalk with all kind of neat old boats that are on display there. One of them you can even rent for a champagne sunset cruise and it looks like that would be an amazing event!



Huh?  I had no idea.



Flossbolna said:


> We all had sandwiches and they were really good. Bill had the steak sandwich and upgraded the normal fries to truffel fries and his portion could have easily fed two people. The truffle fries were amazing and I stole quite a few of them.



Our first time there, we had the lobster roll and split it, and it was really good.  I bet the steak sandwiches were really good.



dhorner233 said:


> Yum! I'm glad I caught your photo spread of the breakfast buffet. I have made reservations for it based on your reviews. I am drooling over that strawberry soup! And Mickey waffles. I can't wait! Like 5 more weeks!!
> 
> I see you are dealing with 2 scooters and Disney transportation. And you seem to be handling it. I have rented a scooter and a rental car.



I don't like having to load the scooter in and out of the back of the car.  That's another reason that we like to use Disney transport.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I am pleased all your efforts to regisiter for your apartment on websites paud off. What a neat idea to have an open house! I hope you get a signed contract back soon. 

Sorry to hear about the issues on your own house. 

How lovely breakfast at 1900 park fair. We are going to book this for dinner next time. I find I get a new kind of loathing on boats. Buses I get the oh my hear she comes in her wheelchair holding us up.. On boats it's more oh my she's a danger to us all! Get this disfigured creature of here away from my children..

Breakfast looked great lovely character photos of you both. Mary Poppins is lovely. Tigger such a lovely colour. If only I could get over my ordeal of an experience of Tigger and wondering hands in DHS once..

Cool the monorail was working again. Another mono infection. 

Yeah the Pooh ride! 

So did the dog sign the tenancy agreement?


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Both pieces of toast get a little butter. Then one piece with peanut butter and the other piece with a slice of pasteurized processed cheese food. The slice with the cheese food is then microwaved for 12 seconds on high to melt the cheese.



Ah. That last one... mmmmmm.... And I'm not even normally a fan of cheese toast!



franandaj said:


> Whenever I see folks on rental scooters, I steer clear of them. I agree that most have no idea what they are doing. However the ones on the Disney scooters are even worse. There's a reason those scooters are built like tanks.



So they can drive over people's ankles?



franandaj said:


> I'm not that kind of a smart a**.



Well... neither am I.

But sometimes I kinda wish I was! 



franandaj said:


> Symmetry?



I like their heads up out of the water.



franandaj said:


> Of the humans or the hippos?







franandaj said:


> I'm not saying anything.....







franandaj said:


> I like the way my hair is flying all over the place.







franandaj said:


> Well you're the one that got there first! You should have told me!



Whoops! Sorry!



franandaj said:


> See now you tell me!







franandaj said:


> You even took a picture of it's wall. I believe it was the one with the bike. Just past the bike was the entrance.



Dang it!! That was there?!?!?



franandaj said:


> It was a figurative wall. So yes. I bashed up my figurative scooter.



That figures.



franandaj said:


> I would recommend a platter of six different ones. They all have distinct tastes. The ones I like, I describe as briny, small, good, meaty, salty, sweet, tasty...The ones I don't like I use words like tasteless, chalky, too large, strange aftertaste, metallic. .. I have a list in my phone.



Hmmm... I've only had a very few in my lifetime.



franandaj said:


> Just after you tell me it's not good to have a bucket list!



 Hence the little "duck" smiley.



franandaj said:


> Still you gotta love them...



Yup! 



franandaj said:


> We don't have a huge problem without heat



Oh.... do be quiet.



franandaj said:


> we were told not to put in a tankless heater because it was ineffective.



Really? My aunt (in Germany) has one for her tub... I loved it. Instant hot water that never ends.



franandaj said:


> Except that it is Wednesday now and no applications submitted. Although I do have an appointment at 4PM to show the place.



Too bad. good luck with today's.



franandaj said:


> Actually it was me looking at the dog, the dog running around, them telling it to sit. And actually the dog behaved very well, I'm sorry they never called back, if they qualified, the dog passed the interview.



Who's a good boy?



franandaj said:


> Nope. they are giving the contractor the cold shoulder, no calls back.



oh



franandaj said:


> Perhaps it is just perceived, but I'm sure some of them are giving us dirty looks.



Hmmm... the ones who are "They don't need scooters. See? They're standing up!" might be... I don't sweat the small stuff.



franandaj said:


> No I wasn't glad. i didn't need extra adventure, but it did give me an extra story.



So good news bad news.



franandaj said:


> Fran looks cold.



Well... yes. And I noticed that... but smiling!



franandaj said:


> Is this another one of those questions like me hitting the preverbial wall? We park our scooters outside the restaurant before going inside.



Don't take the fun out of my imagination! 



franandaj said:


> Do we look that silly?



I was going to give this my usual flippant remark. Like "No. You're in Disney, you look Goofy" but...
Honestly? Looks can be deceiving, so I can only judge from what you write and the one time we spoke.
You just sound like people I'd like to get to know a bit better.



franandaj said:


> You mean Bread pudding? Or Bread Pudding with Vanilla sauce? I make mine with Whiskey sauce and it's incredible!



Whoa....


----------



## Steppesister

All in all, your breakfast looked really nice. As you know, not a big buffet fan, especially for breakfast, but I always have been intrigued about the strawberry soup. I know there's recipes online for it, I should just make it this spring. 



franandaj said:


> In my experience the boats on the seven seas lagoon and Bay Lake have not been scooter accessible, however it seems that they pulled another boat out of their arsenal, Fran thinks he said larger vessel, I *think* he may have said cruiser, but either way, it could take scooters.



Good information! I had no idea the regular ones weren't accessible. Who knew!?



franandaj said:


>



Super cute!



franandaj said:


>



You 2 are nuts! So funny!



pkondz said:


> Gas problem solved?



Yes, I'm immature. Yes, this struck me as a funny remark out of context.



franandaj said:


> I'm not that kind of a smart a**.



Oh? Really....?


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can see where that act would grow tiresome very quickly!



Yeah, tell me about it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'd love to try that one!



Me too.  Fran just is not in shape enough to do it right now.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They have the sleeping one. It's working perfectly!



I guess you're right.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'll give you some bonus points for that one.



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That annoys me to no end. I hate finding the exact same stuff in every store.



At least at Disneyland they still have themed stores and we know where to find cool stuff.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not liking the foreshadowing...



Yeah arriving at dusk/dark = panic attack.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So how does that work, exactly?



You say, "Hi Poochie!" And if the dog jumps on your legs, starts barking or running around crazed, or all three, that's grounds for failing the interview.  This dog was quite well behaved, the owner said "sit" and the dog did!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! Glad you're getting good news on the tenant front.



Well, none of the people who came to my open house last week have called to turn in an application yet.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Let's hope it keeps trending in that direction.



A little bit at a time.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Too much trending! Too much trending!



Long Beach set the record for the most rain in a 24 hour period.  EVER.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That seems to be happening more and more lately.



That's unfortunate.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ingenious system!



I thought so!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Love these shots!



Thanks!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am pleased all your efforts to regisiter for your apartment on websites paud off. What a neat idea to have an open house! I hope you get a signed contract back soon.



Still not yet.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues on your own house.



I know, it's never ending!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How lovely breakfast at 1900 park fair. We are going to book this for dinner next time. I find I get a new kind of loathing on boats. Buses I get the oh my hear she comes in her wheelchair holding us up.. On boats it's more oh my she's a danger to us all! Get this disfigured creature of here away from my children..



So am I imagining this or are people really whispering and sneering?



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Breakfast looked great lovely character photos of you both. Mary Poppins is lovely. Tigger such a lovely colour. If only I could get over my ordeal of an experience of Tigger and wondering hands in DHS once..



I'm sorry you had to have that experience.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Cool the monorail was working again. Another mono infection.







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yeah the Pooh ride!



I like it!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> So did the dog sign the tenancy agreement?



Only tenants over the age of 18 have to sign, but his people didn't even sign, so he wouldn't need to.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Ah. That last one... mmmmmm.... And I'm not even normally a fan of cheese toast!



I've been making it for her for years, and NEVER had the urge to take a bite.  It just doesn't sound all that appetizing to me.  Now myself, I have this concoction from my youth where it put melted cheddar on a toasted English muffin and then crispy bacon.  That was GOOD!



pkondz said:


> So they can drive over people's ankles?



More like just take out anything in front of them!



pkondz said:


> Well... neither am I.
> 
> But sometimes I kinda wish I was!



I must have part Canadian blood, because I just want to be nice.



pkondz said:


> I like their heads up out of the water.



OK, I get it.



pkondz said:


> Dang it!! That was there?!?!?



Yup.  You were mere steps from it and evidently missed it.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... I've only had a very few in my lifetime.



A French gal introduced me to them back when, I was going through my divorce so around 1995, and I've been hooked ever since.



pkondz said:


> Hence the little "duck" smiley.



OK, that's what I thought, but just calling you out on it.



pkondz said:


> Oh.... do be quiet.



Well, you said that you all were born there and then to stupid to move away!



pkondz said:


> Really? My aunt (in Germany) has one for her tub... I loved it. Instant hot water that never ends.



As long as you have a gas heater.  We were told that they were useless on Gold Medallion Electric style homes.



pkondz said:


> Too bad. good luck with today's.



Still no luck.  



pkondz said:


> Who's a good boy?



Yes she was a good dog, but they did not submit an appiication.  



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... the ones who are "They don't need scooters. See? They're standing up!" might be... I don't sweat the small stuff.



I have no idea.  And yes I could walk around the park all day.  And then tomorrow I would be in the room unable to move as my foot would be immobile.  But you can't see that.  And I can afford to own a scooter so that I don't have to suffer that fate.  Hate me.



pkondz said:


> Well... yes. And I noticed that... but smiling!



She is always cold!



pkondz said:


> Don't take the fun out of my imagination!



I would never try to do that!  



pkondz said:


> I was going to give this my usual flippant remark. Like "No. You're in Disney, you look Goofy" but...
> Honestly? Looks can be deceiving, so I can only judge from what you write and the one time we spoke.
> You just sound like people I'd like to get to know a bit better.



That's so sweet!    I can't wait to meet up with you.  I will do my best with Kay, but really I'm looking forward to meeting you!



pkondz said:


> Whoa....



So I don't know what you mean by this, the fact that I make my bread pudding with a Whiskey sauce or just that I make a killer one!



Steppesister said:


> All in all, your breakfast looked really nice. As you know, not a big buffet fan, especially for breakfast, but I always have been intrigued about the strawberry soup. I know there's recipes online for it, I should just make it this spring.



I can give it to you, it's really easy and very good!



Steppesister said:


> Good information! I had no idea the regular ones weren't accessible. Who knew!?



We only found out a few years ago when we wanted to take the boat to the GF from the WL and they said an accessible boat wouldn't be by until noon an we had a breakfast reservation at the GF (1900 PF).  So we had to scramble.  Ever since then, we have written off boat transportation at the MK resorts.



Steppesister said:


> You 2 are nuts! So funny!



I'm glad you like us!


----------



## franandaj

So I thought I would give you another update.  No bites on the apartment yet.  Several showings, but still no one ready to put down their money and move.  We have had several very productive days at the old house. This may seem small, but one of the things that has been bugging me is that we haven’t done anything about our shot glass collection. Well we rectified that this weekend.  I took this picture after we had spent about an hour packing them up.  Both the top two shelves were packed full and the shelves on the 1st and 2nd layers you see here, were very much more full than you see now.





As of Sunday, we have cleared the entire left side (top two shelves) and will begin on the right side the next time we get over there.

We have also decided to move the wine cabinet next Saturday. That means I need to get all my wine out this week. We cleared EVERYTHING out of our old bedroom yesterday and Saturday. We put ads up on Craigslist for some of our stuff for free and people were clamoring to take it off our hands! Fran has said she would like to have it done before our cruise. If we could hit that goal, it would be great, but I won't hold my breath.

I also found the picture or our breakfast the other day, on the TR.  Remember I thought I took a picture of the muffins and bacon?  It was on my phone and I found it clearing off old photos so I had enough memory to do a critical update.





OK so back to the next update.

When we last left our story, I had just finished riding the Winnie the Pooh ride, so we headed to our next FP+.  The park was fairly crowded as you can see.

















Fran said she was feeling queasy and wasn't sure if she wanted to ride HM which was our next FP+. We took a stop at the Tangled Tinkle Spot and she decided against the ride.









I took this picture while I waited for her.





She didn't want to jeopardize our plans for the evening. Not that she tossed her cookies or anything, but she is a delicate soul. So I rode HM twice.





















































Then I took a couple pictures with the PP photographer.










*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

After that it was pretty much my time to ride 7DMT which I knew I was riding twice. I’ll spare you both sets of pictures and just give you a “best of”.

































Once I had my two rides on 7DMT we started to head out of the park via stores on MS. Fran wanted a 45th anniversary t-shirt. It was only about three weeks ago, but yet they had no more T-shirts only long sleeve T-shirts.  What is with Disney? Do they not want to make money off of merchandising?

We found some stuff to buy, but not as much as if they had merchandise specialized to the anniversary.  I took some shots of the Halloween decorations on Main Street while she looked in the stores.





























And then we headed out to the bus stop. Evidently the bus had just pulled up and all the folks in line were rejoicing that they weren't going to have to wait for any god-d****ed scooters to load and then *we* pull up. I could see the people in line shaking their heads as couples whispered to each other, “Great, now it’s going to take another 10 minutes for us to get to “_______” on this free transportation that Disney is nice enough to offer us. But since we're so entitled to get everywhere without any hassle to *us*, I'm going to sneer at these folks and whisper behind their backs. OK so not everyone did that, but I did see a few couples roll their eyes and whisper back and forth.  I sort of wish Disney had a special section just for people on scooters to go for transport,  but then people would complain about that. “Hey! They get private transportation service! Even though we don't have to give up our seats or wait for them to load on the bus, why can't I have private transportation service?”  Sorry, rant over.

BTW there were plenty of seats on the bus and no one had to stand.

We got back to the resort just before 3PM and were going to meet Jill in about an hour to head over to Trader Sam's for some drinks. Fran got in bed for a power nap, I hung the laundry, texted Jill about meeting and sent some money through PayPal for shirts that we needed for next week's trip. Now it was my turn to feel queasy. I took an antacid, drank some water, and laid down. Within minutes I was up and heaving, all the water and antacids. I'm not sure what happened but I didn't think it was a good idea to go running out the door to drink lots of rum.

I texted Jill and told her I needed to lie down. About an hour and a half later I woke up feeling a LOT better. I had filled my water bottle before going to sleep and somehow while asleep I had drank it all. Fran says that is not uncommon. She says I do all kinds of things in my sleep, fix her computer problems, sleepwalk all over the house, break up cat fights, you name it, I don't remember it, yet I do. The fact that my water was gone, explains why I was feeling better!

Jill and friends had visited some kiosks and were on their way back to their resort before heading to DHS for fireworks. About this time Fran woke up and was happy to continue our same plan for the evening, just a little later.

So we got dressed and ready for the evening and we headed out to the Polynesian via Epcot. 


Next up a little fun Island style!


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> And then we headed out to the bus stop. Evidently the bus had just pulled up and all the folks in line were rejoicing that they weren't going to have to wait for any god-d****ed scooters to load and then *we* pull up. I could see the people in line shaking their heads as couples whispered to each other, “Great, now it’s going to take another 10 minutes for us to get to “_______” on this free transportation that Disney is nice enough to offer us. But since we're so entitled to get everywhere without any hassle to *us*, I'm going to sneer at these folks and whisper behind their backs. OK so not everyone did that, but I did see a few couples roll their eyes and whisper back and forth. I sort of wish Disney had a special section just for people on scooters to go for transport, but then people would complain about that. “Hey! They get private transportation service! Even though we don't have to give up our seats or wait for them to load on the bus, why can't I have private transportation service?” Sorry, rant over.



I have to admit that I used to be one of those who were not happy about an ECV wanting to get on "my" bus. However, mostly my unhappiness was about how inefficient the loading procedure used to be. I am not sure if busses are better now (I seem to remember some kind of old busses with stairs where it took at least 5 minutes to just move the lift), the bus drivers are better trained, the modern ECVs are easier to manoveur or the people are in general more accepting. I seem to remember incidents where people were actively blocking the ECV's ways. I thought that was really silly! Especially on my last trip I was really amazed how smoothly it went all the time. Only once an old lady had one of the old fashioned "elephant-like" ECVs (they are very large and grey, that's why I always think of elephants seeing them) and she was finding it so difficult moving it. Most other people just drove on, ECV was parked and belted down and that was done so quickly that it really made nearly no difference. The detours to go to FW from the WL first before going to MK was what drove me nuts in the busses this trip...


----------



## tiggrbaby

What great ride pics!  I am so sorry that you guys had upset tummies, but glad that you both recovered enough to head out for your evening.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Several showings, but still no one ready to put down their money and move.



I continue to keep my fingers crossed that you find suitable tenants soon.



franandaj said:


> We have had several very productive days at the old house. This may seem small, but one of the things that has been bugging me is that we haven’t done anything about our shot glass collection. Well we rectified that this weekend. I took this picture after we had spent about an hour packing them up. Both the top two shelves were packed full and the shelves on the 1st and 2nd layers you see here, were very much more full than you see now.



That sounds like great news. Packing up all the glasses must take forever.



franandaj said:


> We have also decided to move the wine cabinet next Saturday. That means I need to get all my wine out this week. We cleared EVERYTHING out of our old bedroom yesterday and Saturday.



Looks like you are making good progress.



franandaj said:


> Fran has said she would like to have it done before our cruise. If we could hit that goal, it would be great, but I won't hold my breath.



Again, keeping my fingers crossed.



franandaj said:


> Fran wanted a 45th anniversary t-shirt. It was only about three weeks ago, but yet they had no more T-shirts only long sleeve T-shirts.



I was very disappointed with the merchandise offerings for the 45th anniversary.



franandaj said:


> I sort of wish Disney had a special section just for people on scooters to go for transport, but then people would complain about that.



The do have something like this at Disneyland Paris from the Disney hotels and the Good Neighbour hotels. 



franandaj said:


> Now it was my turn to feel queasy. I took an antacid, drank some water, and laid down. Within minutes I was up and heaving, all the water and antacids. I'm not sure what happened but I didn't think it was a good idea to go running out the door to drink lots of rum.



I am sorry that you were both feeling unwell.



franandaj said:


> Fran says that is not uncommon. She says I do all kinds of things in my sleep, fix her computer problems, sleepwalk all over the house, break up cat fights, you name it, I don't remember it, yet I do.



Graham has that skill, too.



franandaj said:


> The fact that my water was gone, explains why I was feeling better!



I am glad that you were feeling better.



franandaj said:


> About this time Fran woke up and was happy to continue our same plan for the evening, just a little later.



That is nice that you were able to pick up the plans again later.

Corinna


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hope you get somebody sign up for the apartment asap. 

Great re the cabinet for your lovely shot glass collection! 

Sorry you both ended up sick. Maybe the heat? Nice to get HM twice. I dread the day I read this is getting some Spider-Man makerover..

Yeah lovely photos of the 7DMT. Also the one of you outside HM. 

Hope you have fun later meeting Gill!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> This may seem small, but one of the things that has been bugging me is that we haven’t done anything about our shot glass collection.


Wow... that's quite a collection.  Just think how much liquor it would take to do a round of shots with all those glasses! 

I'm glad you're able to make some progress with getting things moved. 



franandaj said:


> She didn't want to jeopardize our plans for the evening. Not that she tossed her cookies or anything, but she is a delicate soul. So I rode HM twice.





franandaj said:


> After that it was pretty much my time to ride 7DMT which I knew I was riding twice. I’ll spare you both sets of pictures and just give you a “best of”.


Awesome!  Double rides! 



franandaj said:


> What is with Disney? Do they not want to make money off of merchandising?


I don't know.  Honestly, either in the parks or even in the online store it seems like more often than not when I find something I like they don't have it in XL.  I've wanted to buy a shirt a few different times and ended up not getting one for that reason.  I kind of get not wanting to over produce something, especially if it is dated or seasonal, but it's like they always underestimate the number of XL t-shirts they need to produce. 



franandaj said:


> And then we headed out to the bus stop. Evidently the bus had just pulled up and all the folks in line were rejoicing that they weren't going to have to wait for any god-d****ed scooters to load and then *we* pull up. I could see the people in line shaking their heads as couples whispered to each other, “Great, now it’s going to take another 10 minutes for us to get to “_______” on this free transportation that Disney is nice enough to offer us. But since we're so entitled to get everywhere without any hassle to *us*, I'm going to sneer at these folks and whisper behind their backs. OK so not everyone did that, but I did see a few couples roll their eyes and whisper back and forth. I sort of wish Disney had a special section just for people on scooters to go for transport, but then people would complain about that. “Hey! They get private transportation service! Even though we don't have to give up our seats or wait for them to load on the bus, why can't I have private transportation service?” Sorry, rant over.


Don't you have any idea how much I paid to be here???  I shouldn't have to wait for anybody, anytime, under any circumstance!!!! 



franandaj said:


> I took an antacid, drank some water, and laid down. Within minutes I was up and heaving, all the water and antacids. I'm not sure what happened but I didn't think it was a good idea to go running out the door to drink lots of rum.


Oh no... that's never fun.



franandaj said:


> Fran says that is not uncommon. She says I do all kinds of things in my sleep, fix her computer problems, sleepwalk all over the house, break up cat fights, you name it, I don't remember it, yet I do.




I'm glad you were feeling well enough to head out later.


----------



## Pinkocto

Sounds like some very good progress with the old house.  

Hopefully a nice tenant shows themselves soon.  


Breakfast at 1900 looks yummy as usual.  Next time we're at VGF I'm putting my foot down and making a reservation.  They always seem to get cancelled... 

Love love love Winnie the Pooh!  I've had the newest movie on in the background the last couple hours.  

Glad Fran didn't get sick, sorry you did though.  Glad you were feeling better after a nap.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I can give it to you, it's really easy and very good!



I'd love that!! But, I want to use fresh berries; those ripen in early-May- late-June. Remind me to get it when I"m there in March, so it doesn't get buried here. I'll lose it for sure! 



franandaj said:


> We only found out a few years ago when we wanted to take the boat to the GF from the WL and they said an accessible boat wouldn't be by until noon an we had a breakfast reservation at the GF (1900 PF). So we had to scramble. Ever since then, we have written off boat transportation at the MK resorts.



Another instance in which knowledge is power to make a Disney trip more smooth and fun. I can see where people who don't take the time to research stuff, get there, and just hate Disney simply because they didn't know even a little bit about how things work before going. 



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you like us!



You gals are crazy, awesome fun! I am getting super excited about getting to see you again in less than 2 months now! 



franandaj said:


> As of Sunday, we have cleared the entire left side (top two shelves) and will begin on the right side the next time we get over there.



YAY!! Progress! Little by little... you'll get there. 



franandaj said:


> She didn't want to jeopardize our plans for the evening. Not that she tossed her cookies or anything, but she is a delicate soul. So I rode HM twice.



Good call! 

Riding HM twice? Better call! 



franandaj said:


>



Awww, isn't she a sweet little thing? 



franandaj said:


> Now it was my turn to feel queasy. I took an antacid, drank some water, and laid down. Within minutes I was up and heaving, all the water and antacids. I'm not sure what happened but I didn't think it was a good idea to go running out the door to drink lots of rum.



Uh oh!! And NO, rum on a queasy stomach is NOT a good idea. EEK! 



franandaj said:


> I texted Jill and told her I needed to lie down. About an hour and a half later I woke up feeling a LOT better. I had filled my water bottle before going to sleep and somehow while asleep I had drank it all. Fran says that is not uncommon. She says I do all kinds of things in my sleep, fix her computer problems, sleepwalk all over the house, break up cat fights, you name it, I don't remember it, yet I do. The fact that my water was gone, explains why I was feeling better!



You're not on Ambien are you?! 



franandaj said:


> Next up a little fun Island style!



Can't wait!!!


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> I have to admit that I used to be one of those who were not happy about an ECV wanting to get on "my" bus. However, mostly my unhappiness was about how inefficient the loading procedure used to be.



I can understand that.



Flossbolna said:


> I am not sure if busses are better now (I seem to remember some kind of old busses with stairs where it took at least 5 minutes to just move the lift), the bus drivers are better trained, the modern ECVs are easier to manoveur or the people are in general more accepting. I seem to remember incidents where people were actively blocking the ECV's ways.



I can't believe people tried to block the ECVs, well, yes I can.



Flossbolna said:


> Only once an old lady had one of the old fashioned "elephant-like" ECVs (they are very large and grey, that's why I always think of elephants seeing them) and she was finding it so difficult moving it. Most other people just drove on, ECV was parked and belted down and that was done so quickly that it really made nearly no difference. The detours to go to FW from the WL first before going to MK was what drove me nuts in the busses this trip...



That sounds like the Disney park ECVs, those are hard to maneuver, but they are built for durability.



tiggrbaby said:


> What great ride pics!  I am so sorry that you guys had upset tummies, but glad that you both recovered enough to head out for your evening.



Thanks!  I've been working on my ride photography.  Yeah, it was no fun getting sick that afternoon.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I continue to keep my fingers crossed that you find suitable tenants soon.



Thanks!  I appreciate it.  We don't seem to be getting so many showings now.  I'm pretty sure it's the high security deposit.  But we got majorly hosed on this last apartment.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like great news. Packing up all the glasses must take forever.



Yes, it is taking forever, we've got four hours invested now and still not done.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Looks like you are making good progress.



I hope so, we will be back tomorrow and Saturday with the incentive that I get to go to the park if we do good those days!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Again, keeping my fingers crossed.



Thank you!!!!!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I was very disappointed with the merchandise offerings for the 45th anniversary.



Yeah, we were too.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The do have something like this at Disneyland Paris from the Disney hotels and the Good Neighbour hotels.



That's nice to know, but we plan to stay at the one that is right there at the opening of DLP.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you were both feeling unwell.



I know.  It really came up on us unexpectedly.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Graham has that skill, too.



Really?  Good to know that I am not alone!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you were feeling better.



Me too. I rarely feel unwell, and don't do very well when I do!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is nice that you were able to pick up the plans again later.



Yeah, and as you will see, it really didn't hurt our plans too much either!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> No bites on the apartment yet. Several showings, but still no one ready to put down their money and move.



Well, dagnabbit.  Don't make me come out there and talk to these people.

Actually, on second thought, please do!



franandaj said:


> Fran said she was feeling queasy and wasn't sure if she wanted to ride HM which was our next FP+. We took a stop at the Tangled Tinkle Spot and she decided against the ride.



Poor Fran.  That's just no fun.



franandaj said:


> Not that she tossed her cookies or anything, but she is a delicate soul. So I rode HM twice.



Hey, good for you.  You have to pick up the slack. 



franandaj said:


>



I love this shot.



franandaj said:


> It was only about three weeks ago, but yet they had no more T-shirts only long sleeve T-shirts. What is with Disney? Do they not want to make money off of merchandising?



Wow, they must have seriously underestimated demand!



franandaj said:


> And then we headed out to the bus stop. Evidently the bus had just pulled up and all the folks in line were rejoicing that they weren't going to have to wait for any god-d****ed scooters to load and then *we* pull up. I could see the people in line shaking their heads as couples whispered to each other, “Great, now it’s going to take another 10 minutes for us to get to “_______” on this free transportation that Disney is nice enough to offer us. But since we're so entitled to get everywhere without any hassle to *us*, I'm going to sneer at these folks and whisper behind their backs.



Ugh.  There are a lot of sources of frustration here.  I'm sure it must be uncomfortable for you and Fran to feel like all eyes are on you.  And there's nothing you can do about it--if you need the scooter, you need the scooter!

I admit, like @Flossbolna , that I used to be one of those who got annoyed with the ECV loading procedure, for the same reason--it used to be SO inefficient.  If you'd already been waiting for 20 minutes, and then an ECV showed up, you knew it would be at least another 10 minutes before you got on, and if you were trying to make it to an ADR, then you get stressed, etc., etc.  I also saw people clearly abusing the scooters, back when they could get to the front of the lines, etc.  They would openly brag about it.  So that left a sour taste in my mouth.

A couple of things changed my stance: 1. the procedure seems to have gotten much better!  I don't know if the buses are more capable of handling scooters, or the drivers are more experienced, or what, but it doesn't feel like the delay is nearly as bad now.  2. We toured Disneyland with you!  And I got to see firsthand how much it helped you to get around the park.  That was an especially warm day when we were there, and you were able to spend most of the day with us only because you had the ride.  So it just goes to show you, don't judge until you've experienced things from another perspective.



franandaj said:


> I sort of wish Disney had a special section just for people on scooters to go for transport, but then people would complain about that. “Hey! They get private transportation service! Even though we don't have to give up our seats or wait for them to load on the bus, why can't I have private transportation service?” Sorry, rant over.



We have a service like that in Delaware.  The transit service that runs the bus system has a paratransit operation that does door-to-door rides for the disabled.  The downside is that it's an expensive service to run.  I think it could work at Disney, though, if it just used the same designated bus stops.



franandaj said:


> Now it was my turn to feel queasy. I took an antacid, drank some water, and laid down. Within minutes I was up and heaving, all the water and antacids.



Oh, yuck.  Sounds like you got really dehydrated.



franandaj said:


> She says I do all kinds of things in my sleep, fix her computer problems, sleepwalk all over the house, break up cat fights, you name it, I don't remember it, yet I do. The fact that my water was gone, explains why I was feeling better!



 She must have some great stories!


----------



## pkondz

Playing catch up before I run off to work... again... I've only had 5 days off this year, so far. I'm hoping I'll get my next set of three off. I know I won't work at least one of them since I'm moving MIL from her house to her new apartment then. Don't know if that actually qualifies as a day off.



franandaj said:


> Now myself, I have this concoction from my youth where it put melted cheddar on a toasted English muffin and then crispy bacon. That was GOOD!



mmmmm.... I'll take two.



franandaj said:


> More like just take out anything in front of them!



Yep. Although I've been fortunate enough not to see that yet.



franandaj said:


> I must have part Canadian blood, because I just want to be nice.



Interesting. I know a few Canadians that could use some Canadian blood.



franandaj said:


> Yup. You were mere steps from it and evidently missed it.



Dang it!!! Well, don't I feel stupid.



franandaj said:


> OK, that's what I thought, but just calling you out on it.



Oh, you can do that any time you like.



franandaj said:


> Well, you said that you all were born there and then to stupid to move away!



Stop reading what I write!



franandaj said:


> As long as you have a gas heater. We were told that they were useless on Gold Medallion Electric style homes.



I don't know if it was gas or electric. That was 12 years ago.



franandaj said:


> Yes she was a good dog, but they did not submit an appiication.



Any luck on that yet?



franandaj said:


> I have no idea. And yes I could walk around the park all day. And then tomorrow I would be in the room unable to move as my foot would be immobile. But you can't see that. And I can afford to own a scooter so that I don't have to suffer that fate. Hate me.



Can I chose to love you instead?



franandaj said:


> She is always cold!



So does that mean she always smiles?



franandaj said:


> That's so sweet!  I can't wait to meet up with you. I will do my best with Kay, but really I'm looking forward to meeting you!



The feeling is mutual!
Phoenix? Meh.
Capybaras? Meh.
Universal? Okay.
Disneyland? All right.
Meeting you guys? Yay!!



franandaj said:


> So I don't know what you mean by this, the fact that I make my bread pudding with a Whiskey sauce or just that I make a killer one!



Both


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No bites on the apartment yet.



Well, I just asked, but since you posted... How about now?



franandaj said:


> Several showings, but still no one ready to put down their money and move.



Come _on_ people! Move your collective butts!

If Ruby kicks me out of the house, will you give me a discount?



franandaj said:


> I took this picture after we had spent about an hour packing them up. Both the top two shelves were packed full and the shelves on the 1st and 2nd layers you see here, were very much more full than you see now.



Whoa. That's a lot of heavy drinking.
I assume they were all full before you purchased them. Right?



franandaj said:


> As of Sunday, we have cleared the entire left side (top two shelves) and will begin on the right side the next time we get over there.



When you say "cleared". Do you mean packed or sold or ??



franandaj said:


> We put ads up on Craigslist for some of our stuff for free and people were clamoring to take it off our hands!



Nice!



franandaj said:


> The park was fairly crowded as you can see.



Didn't look to bad in that first shot, but you can sure see it in the second.



franandaj said:


> Fran said she was feeling queasy and wasn't sure if she wanted to ride HM which was our next FP+.



Not ride HM!!!!! 

(But I get it if she's not feeling well.)



franandaj said:


> I took this picture while I waited for her.



Pretty. Nice eye.



franandaj said:


> So I rode HM twice.



Woot!



franandaj said:


>



Lots of nice shots, but that one's really good. Tough capture.



franandaj said:


>



Hey! It's you!



franandaj said:


> I’ll spare you both sets of pictures and just give you a “best of”.



Well, I know the interior shots are the hardest, but... I like this next one the best.



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


> What is with Disney? Do they not want to make money off of merchandising?



Oh! You didn't hear? They're moving away from that. Actually, they may start just giving away the merchandise. Sort of as a thank you for coming. Also heard that hotel and ticket prices are going way down.

I could be wrong.



franandaj said:


>



I like the angle on that one.



franandaj said:


> “Great, now it’s going to take another 10 minutes for us to get to “_______” on this free transportation that Disney is nice enough to offer us.



 Didn't we just talk about this?



franandaj said:


> But since we're so entitled to get everywhere without any hassle to *us*, I'm going to sneer at these folks and whisper behind their backs.



Disney needs a person to stand at each bus stop. Every time someone sneers at someone in an ECV, the person whacks them on the knee with a hammer. This forces them to have to use an ECV for the rest of the trip and see how fortunate they really were that they had two good legs to stand on.

grrrrrr.....



franandaj said:


> I sort of wish Disney had a special section just for people on scooters to go for transport, but then people would complain about that. “Hey! They get private transportation service! Even though we don't have to give up our seats or wait for them to load on the bus, why can't I have private transportation service?” Sorry, rant over.



Yup. Why do _they_ get their own bus? They should have two for us instead!



You're making me very annoyed. I wanna just smack people like that upside the head.

I will freely admit that when I'm in a rush, I don't want delays. I don't want ECVs to be in line... but I don't want _anyone_ in line either! And I want the bus right now! And I want him to _speed_!



franandaj said:


> BTW there were plenty of seats on the bus and no one had to stand.



And those who could, should not complain that someone who can't is on the same bus.


Okay. Rant over for me too.



franandaj said:


> Now it was my turn to feel queasy. I took an antacid, drank some water, and laid down. Within minutes I was up and heaving, all the water and antacids. I'm not sure what happened but I didn't think it was a good idea to go running out the door to drink lots of rum.



Oh, no! Sorry to hear that Alison. Glad you felt better fairly quickly. any idea what it was?



franandaj said:


> I do all kinds of things in my sleep, fix her computer problems, sleepwalk all over the house, break up cat fights, you name it, I don't remember it, yet I do.



Hmmm.... how will we know if you're asleep or awake when we meet? I'll have to ask Fran, the next day.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

All caught up again. All I can say is you sure do post a lot of POOH in your updates! 

Super pics inside 7DMT! I never get any good ones with my camera in there...........but I'll keep trying.

Hope all the issues with the gas and solar panels are clearing up.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hope you get somebody sign up for the apartment asap.



Me too. I just met someone there a little while ago. And took several calls today. Hopefully soon.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great re the cabinet for your lovely shot glass collection!



Probably one more day there and we'll have it empried out. Now I've started on the wine cabinet. 180 bottles to go.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry you both ended up sick. Maybe the heat? Nice to get HM twice. I dread the day I read this is getting some Spider-Man makerover..



I'm thinking dehydration perhaps. I didn't drink much water at breakfast, mostly Coffee and guava juice.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yeah lovely photos of the 7DMT. Also the one of you ou



Thanks!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hope you have fun later meeting Gill!



That's not until tomorrow now.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... that's quite a collection. Just think how much liquor it would take to do a round of shots with all those glasses!
> 
> I'm glad you're able to make some progress with getting things moved.



Ha! None of those shot glasses ever had liquor in the! But yea it would have been a lot of liquor to fill them all!



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome! Double rides!







afwdwfan said:


> I don't know. Honestly, either in the parks or even in the online store it seems like more often than not when I find something I like they don't have it in XL. I've wanted to buy a shirt a few different times and ended up not getting one for that reason. I kind of get not wanting to over produce something, especially if it is dated or seasonal, but it's like they always underestimate the number of XL t-shirts they need to produce.



That and 2X shirts, they seem to run out of both and those are the sizes I can wear.



afwdwfan said:


> Don't you have any idea how much I paid to be here??? I shouldn't have to wait for anybody, anytime, under any circumstance!!!!



Pretty much how people think.



afwdwfan said:


> Oh no... that's never fun.



 No, it's not.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you were feeling well enough to head out later.



Me too. I was looking forward to Trader Sams!


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> Hopefully soon.



Yes, I know you will be glad when your rentals are all clean and rented! and here's hoping you get good tenants. I used to have rental properties and they can be such a PItheA!



franandaj said:


> 180 bottles to go.



180 bottles to go! You take one down and pass it around - 179 bottles to go! :



franandaj said:


> I'm thinking dehydration perhaps.



I think that's what happened to me the last time I saw you. I was too hot all day. Wore dark colors. Didn't drink enough. Then when I had an alcoholic drink, I was sick.   I'm going to do something to try to make sure I drink more water when I go to DW in like 3 weeks!!!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Sounds like some very good progress with the old house.



It comes in spurts. We did good up until last Wednesday and we haven't been back over since. I think the rain has something to do with it.



Pinkocto said:


> Hopefully a nice tenant shows themselves soon.



I showed it 4 times yesterday and the first two seemed really good. I just have yet to heat back from someone.



Pinkocto said:


> Breakfast at 1900 looks yummy as usual. Next time we're at VGF I'm putting my foot down and making a reservation. They always seem to get cancelled...



It's the one place Fran likes a lot so I make sure we go there.



Pinkocto said:


> Love love love Winnie the Pooh! I've had the newest movie on in the background the last couple hours.



I need to catch up on all the new Pooh movies!



Pinkocto said:


> Glad Fran didn't get sick, sorry you did though. Glad you were feeling better after a nap.



Yeah, it happens. I'm just glad I bounced back.



Steppesister said:


> I'd love that!! But, I want to use fresh berries; those ripen in early-May- late-June. Remind me to get it when I"m there in March, so it doesn't get buried here. I'll lose it for sure!



I'm not sure fresh strawberries would give it the right consistency, but you can certainly try.



Steppesister said:


> Another instance in which knowledge is power to make a Disney trip more smooth and fun. I can see where people who don't take the time to research stuff, get there, and just hate Disney simply because they didn't know even a little bit about how things work before going.



I like to be rather knowledgeable when I go someplace. I having a hard time with little to plan. Now I'm trying to micro manage my DL days!



Steppesister said:


> You gals are crazy, awesome fun! I am getting super excited about getting to see you again in less than 2 months now!



I can't wait to hang out with you all as well! And it would be really nice if we were Done with the house by then too!



Steppesister said:


> YAY!! Progress! Little by little... you'll get there.



Progress is slow, I'd rather get there in bigger strides....



Steppesister said:


> Good call!
> 
> Riding HM twice? Better call!







Steppesister said:


> Awww, isn't she a sweet little thing?



I'm just glad I never married her! 



Steppesister said:


> Uh oh!! And NO, rum on a queasy stomach is NOT a good idea. EEK!



Thanks for the confirmation Nurse Steppe!



Steppesister said:


> You're not on Ambien are you?!



No, is that a side effect?



Steppesister said:


> Can't wait!!!



Hopefully soon! The update is written, I just need to finish replies!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I'm not sure fresh strawberries would give it the right consistency, but you can certainly try.



HUH! I thought it WAS fresh. Frozen then, I assume. 



franandaj said:


> I like to be rather knowledgeable when I go someplace. I having a hard time with little to plan. Now I'm trying to micro manage my DL days!



So me too!!! But oddly, for this trip, I have planned VERY little. I really need a spreadsheet for where I'm supposed to be when!!!! 



franandaj said:


> I can't wait to hang out with you all as well! And it would be really nice if we were Done with the house by then too!



IT would be, but don't stress over it! HEY!!! I'd LOVE to spend a day helping you!! Working together is always more fun! We can play some 80s tunes, drink a little wine, and get stuff DONE!!! Then something yummy for dinner? Fondue? 



franandaj said:


> Progress is slow, I'd rather get there in bigger strides....



I know. I know that feeling of an overwhelmingly huge project, and feeling like you'll never made progress. 



franandaj said:


> I'm just glad I never married her!



LOL! 



franandaj said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Nurse Steppe!



HAHA! I learned that WAY before I was a nurse- this one is purely ummm.... accidental in learning. Eh hem.



franandaj said:


> No, is that a side effect?



Actually, yes, it is. Sleep walking, even shopping, etc... It is a hypotic/amnesiac, so weird $h1t happens. A lot. Best NEVER to take it alone. 



franandaj said:


> Hopefully soon! The update is written, I just need to finish replies!



Why do you think it takes ME DAYS, sometimes WEEKS, to get an update up? It really does take time to do replies, then edit pix, then write, then post, and start all over again. Not to mention keeping up on others' threads.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, dagnabbit. Don't make me come out there and talk to these people.
> 
> Actually, on second thought, please do!



You might want to wait a bit on that. We've been getting a lot of rain. I even had a friend give up on a DISmeet yesterday because of rain. But I did get to meet with Ellen!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Poor Fran. That's just no fun.



Yeah, but at least she knows her limits. Sometimes.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, good for you. You have to pick up the slack.



We wouldn't want a good FP to go to waste!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I love this shot.



Thanks! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, they must have seriously underestimated demand!



Evidently....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ugh. There are a lot of sources of frustration here. I'm sure it must be uncomfortable for you and Fran to feel like all eyes are on you. And there's nothing you can do about it--if you need the scooter, you need the scooter!



I always feel bad using it, especially because I *look* fine to anyone on the outside.  Sure I could spend a day running around a park, but then I'd need to spend the next three or four days on pain meds and keeping my foot up.  Even without doing a lot of walking, with all the rain that we have been getting I can feel the 5th metatarsal bone in my foot.  It's kind of a dull ache, and makes me want to limp a bit, which then causes other parts of the body pain from walking poorly.  Ya can't win.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I admit, like @Flossbolna , that I used to be one of those who got annoyed with the ECV loading procedure, for the same reason--it used to be SO inefficient. If you'd already been waiting for 20 minutes, and then an ECV showed up, you knew it would be at least another 10 minutes before you got on, and if you were trying to make it to an ADR, then you get stressed, etc., etc



Heck I used to be annoyed at the process when they have those giant lifts.  It did take a long time to get strapped in and load.  I have a real fun ECV story coming up in a couple days.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also saw people clearly abusing the scooters, back when they could get to the front of the lines, etc. They would openly brag about it. So that left a sour taste in my mouth.



Yeah, that was not at all cool.  I remember hearing about that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> A couple of things changed my stance: 1. the procedure seems to have gotten much better! I don't know if the buses are more capable of handling scooters, or the drivers are more experienced, or what, but it doesn't feel like the delay is nearly as bad now.



The ramps are much more efficient than the old lifts that they used to have.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 2. We toured Disneyland with you! And I got to see firsthand how much it helped you to get around the park. That was an especially warm day when we were there, and you were able to spend most of the day with us only because you had the ride. So it just goes to show you, don't judge until you've experienced things from another perspective.



As I said above, I could have spent the day with you, without the scooter, but then I would have been laid up for the next few days.  Even with spending about 5 hours with you having the scooter, I was still tired at the end of the day, but I could still walk!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We have a service like that in Delaware. The transit service that runs the bus system has a paratransit operation that does door-to-door rides for the disabled. The downside is that it's an expensive service to run. I think it could work at Disney, though, if it just used the same designated bus stops.



We have something similar here, but I'm not exactly sure how it works or how it is funded, whether it's a free to the public service or similar to a taxi.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, yuck. Sounds like you got really dehydrated.



That's what I'm guessing...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> She must have some great stories!



I'm not sure how great they are, but it's always scary when I wake up and she asks, "Do you remember what happened last night?"



pkondz said:


> Playing catch up before I run off to work... again... I've only had 5 days off this year, so far. I'm hoping I'll get my next set of three off. I know I won't work at least one of them since I'm moving MIL from her house to her new apartment then. Don't know if that actually qualifies as a day off



That sounds like cruel and inhuman punishment.  Did you get your MIL moved?



pkondz said:


> mmmmm.... I'll take two.



Well, I do usually make them in pairs since English muffins get split in two before toasting.  Maybe I should reward myself with some of those when I hit my next weight goal.



pkondz said:


> Yep. Although I've been fortunate enough not to see that yet.



True story.  A friend, who has since passed, was borrowing my scooter since she was worse off than I am.  We were preparing to leave the hotel room and her finger hit the wrong part of the tiller and she ran into Fran knocking her down.  Fran was not hurt, but getting her up when she falls down is not pretty as she can't get up on her knees or pull herself up on her own.  Just a fun fact for you.  Don't call Disney if you have a minor mishap and want help, the only thing that they can do is call the Paramedics.



pkondz said:


> Interesting. I know a few Canadians that could use some Canadian blood.







pkondz said:


> Dang it!!! Well, don't I feel stupid.



You just don't have chocolate scenting skilz like @Steppesister 's kids!



pkondz said:


> Oh, you can do that any time you like.



Okay then!



pkondz said:


> Stop reading what I write!







pkondz said:


> I don't know if it was gas or electric. That was 12 years ago.



Well ever since I became a landlord, I remember every bit of every property, well except which year they built the fence at La Pasada....



pkondz said:


> Any luck on that yet?



No.    I had two gals yesterday who seemed like a good fit and they were really excited, but no call back.



pkondz said:


> Can I chose to love you instead?



Awww....  



pkondz said:


> So does that mean she always smiles?



  Hardly, she's more grumpy than smiley.



pkondz said:


> The feeling is mutual!
> Phoenix? Meh.
> Capybaras? Meh.
> Universal? Okay.
> Disneyland? All right.
> Meeting you guys? Yay!!



I enjoy Disneyland, but what I enjoy even more is sharing what I know/can offer to my good friends who also share a love of Disney.  There is nothing I enjoy more than meeting up with folks whom I've met on the DIS at my favorite place on earth and just having an all around good time!

BTW have you researched the QS restaurants to have an idea where we may be having lunch?


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> You just don't have chocolate scenting skilz like @Steppesister 's kids!



Chocolate within a 4 mile radius? Yeah, you're gonna lose $20 in 4 seconds. 



franandaj said:


> BTW have you researched the QS restaurants to have an idea where we may be having lunch?



Might I throw out Cafe Orleans? The Pommes Frites are to DIE for!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Well, I just asked, but since you posted... How about now?



Still no change.  Actually, I typed that and then went on to reply to your other statements. Before I finished this multi quote answer, my phone rang and it was one of the two ladies whom I showed the apartment Monday morning.  They were my best hopes so far!  I have a 3PM to take their applications!



pkondz said:


> Come _on_ people! Move your collective butts!
> 
> If Ruby kicks me out of the house, will you give me a discount?



Well, I'll let it slide for now, but there are several things that if they occur during a showing of the apartment are grounds for "You will not rent this apartment no matter how good you look on paper."  Probably #1 is asking, "Is the rent negotiable?"   I just added another one to the list, somewhat to my horror.  Letting your kid pee in the toilet without even asking if it's OK to use it, and then not even closing the door when he does it!     Now I realize who I am talking to and you will make the point that at least he used the toilet and not a corner, but still it's the principle of the matter!  There are a few others, but they don't come to mind right now.



pkondz said:


> Whoa. That's a lot of heavy drinking.
> I assume they were all full before you purchased them. Right?



Ha!  How would you keep the liquor in them?  and no, not one of these shots has ever been filled with anything, even liquor.



pkondz said:


> When you say "cleared". Do you mean packed or sold or ??



Packed in boxes.



pkondz said:


> Not ride HM!!!!!
> 
> (But I get it if she's not feeling well.)



And she has difficulty getting in and out of the ride vehicle.  You'll get it when you meet her.



pkondz said:


> Pretty. Nice eye.



Thank you!  



pkondz said:


> Lots of nice shots, but that one's really good. Tough capture.



I totally lucked out.



pkondz said:


> Hey! It's you!



And all the offending photobombers were removed! Did you know that photobomb was just added to the Merriam Webster dictionary this year?  Today must have been a slow news day.



pkondz said:


> Well, I know the interior shots are the hardest, but... I like this next one the best.



Kind of gives you a feel for the action of the ride.



pkondz said:


> Oh! You didn't hear? They're moving away from that. Actually, they may start just giving away the merchandise. Sort of as a thank you for coming. Also heard that hotel and ticket prices are going way down.
> 
> I could be wrong.



Yeah, and next thing you know America will be great again....



pkondz said:


> I like the angle on that one.



Thanks.  When you're short like me, you generally have to look up at everything.



pkondz said:


> Didn't we just talk about this?



Yes I think we did.



pkondz said:


> Disney needs a person to stand at each bus stop. Every time someone sneers at someone in an ECV, the person whacks them on the knee with a hammer. This forces them to have to use an ECV for the rest of the trip and see how fortunate they really were that they had two good legs to stand on.
> 
> grrrrrr.....



That is a very interesting concept.  



pkondz said:


> Yup. Why do _they_ get their own bus? They should have two for us instead!
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me very annoyed. I wanna just smack people like that upside the head.
> 
> I will freely admit that when I'm in a rush, I don't want delays. I don't want ECVs to be in line... but I don't want _anyone_ in line either! And I want the bus right now! And I want him to _speed_!



You will love Disneyland.  No buses or anything.  Once you pass security, you're on your own volition for everything.



pkondz said:


> And those who could, should not complain that someone who can't is on the same bus.
> 
> 
> Okay. Rant over for me too.



OK, good.  Does that feel better?



pkondz said:


> Oh, no! Sorry to hear that Alison. Glad you felt better fairly quickly. any idea what it was?



No idea.  I'm going to go with dehydration.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... how will we know if you're asleep or awake when we meet? I'll have to ask Fran, the next day.



I asked her about this and she said that I have never sleepwalked during daylight hours.  That's how you'll know.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> All caught up again. All I can say is you sure do post a lot of POOH in your updates!







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Super pics inside 7DMT! I never get any good ones with my camera in there...........but I'll keep trying.



It's all about the aperture and shutter speed.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hope all the issues with the gas and solar panels are clearing up.



Nope. Not a thing has been done.  And now we're having issues with the walk-in cooler.



dhorner233 said:


> Yes, I know you will be glad when your rentals are all clean and rented! and here's hoping you get good tenants. I used to have rental properties and they can be such a PItheA!



Well it is a pain, but when you have good tenants in there, it can be lucrative and easy.  If you saw above, now I have an appointment to take an application later today.  We got the keys on Monday from the other vacant apartment so I have to go check it out and see how bad it is.  But first waiting for the cooler repairman.



dhorner233 said:


> 180 bottles to go! You take one down and pass it around - 179 bottles to go! :



It's not quite that easy... 



dhorner233 said:


> I think that's what happened to me the last time I saw you. I was too hot all day. Wore dark colors. Didn't drink enough. Then when I had an alcoholic drink, I was sick.   I'm going to do something to try to make sure I drink more water when I go to DW in like 3 weeks!!!



I remember.  Sorry you felt so lousy.  We should plan to meet up at least for a little bit.  We get to the Boardwalk on Saturday morning. Lunch at Chefs de France, so far nothing, but hoping to get a Paddlefish dinner reservation.  Sunday we're having lunch at Art Smiths in DS and dinner at Via Napoli.  Monday is our standard breakfast at 1900 PF. Then we catch the plane home.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> HUH! I thought it WAS fresh. Frozen then, I assume.



I'll give you the recipe when you're down, but here it is here as well.  I make it in the blender.

*Strawberry Soup*

2 ½ pounds frozen Strawberries
16 oz Heavy Cream
2 oz Sour Cream
3 oz plain Yogurt
½ pound fresh Strawberries

1) Mix Strawberries, heavy cream, sour cream and yogurt
2) Beat Slowly until well mixed and a smooth consistency
3) Chill, shake well before serving.
4) Garnish with fresh strawberry halves.



Steppesister said:


> So me too!!! But oddly, for this trip, I have planned VERY little. I really need a spreadsheet for where I'm supposed to be when!!!!



Wednesday 10AM - City Hall
Thursday 1PM - New Orleans Square

That's all you need to know!  Everything else will just lock into place.



Steppesister said:


> IT would be, but don't stress over it! HEY!!! I'd LOVE to spend a day helping you!! Working together is always more fun! We can play some 80s tunes, drink a little wine, and get stuff DONE!!! Then something yummy for dinner? Fondue?



Fran would not be up for the drink a little wine part until the work was done...however, I am now available Friday during your visit to plan something.  Saturday evening, I have a date with Guy.  Along with probably 100 other people.



Steppesister said:


> I know. I know that feeling of an overwhelmingly huge project, and feeling like you'll never made progress.



And I'm stuck at home (at least until 2:45) with a guy working on the walk in cooler.



Steppesister said:


> HAHA! I learned that WAY before I was a nurse- this one is purely ummm.... accidental in learning. Eh hem.







Steppesister said:


> Actually, yes, it is. Sleep walking, even shopping, etc... It is a hypotic/amnesiac, so weird $h1t happens. A lot. Best NEVER to take it alone.



Interesting.  I usually don't have a problem falling asleep at night.  I'm practically out before my head hits the pillow.



Steppesister said:


> Why do you think it takes ME DAYS, sometimes WEEKS, to get an update up? It really does take time to do replies, then edit pix, then write, then post, and start all over again. Not to mention keeping up on others' threads.



Circle of life on the DIS.



Steppesister said:


> Chocolate within a 4 mile radius? Yeah, you're gonna lose $20 in 4 seconds.



I'm glad my kids don't leave the house!



Steppesister said:


> Might I throw out Cafe Orleans? The Pommes Frites are to DIE for!



Yes, they are, but we had talked about doing Quick Service on this day, since we have a big lunch on the second day.


----------



## franandaj

On our way to the Polynesian, we decided it would be a good idea to have some food in our bellies before we started drinking rum.  We stopped in Canada.









For some cheese soup



 

And a mushroom filet at the Canada kiosk.





They were both really good, but that was to be expected.  Pretty much they always are.  And I love the soup, nice to have it without having to make an ADR, or cook it at home which is what I normally do.

Then we stopped at Farm Fresh.









We got the Mac and Cheese with Neuske’s bacon, I thought this was just fabulous! Worth a repeat trip if we had time and room!





We also got the chicken and dumplings.  These were good, but the dumplings were a little dense.  Mine are much better!





Now that we had some food in our tummies it was time to head off to Trader Sam’s.  We exited Epcot and took the elevator up to the departures platform.  Just as we got off the elevator the doors to a monorail were closing.  Oh well, we can catch the next one.

It wasn’t long before it showed up and we were boarded.  I really didn’t mind the waits that much as it would give me a chance to keep up on updating the TR in Google documents.  I discovered this before we left on the trip.  It allows me to update TRs from my phone since I have less and less time on the computer every day it seems.

Pretty soon we were on the Monorail to the TTC. Instead of boarding a resort monorail we just hightailed it over to the Great Ceremonial House.  Fran stopped in the gift shop while I went to get a pager. There was no wait!  I went back to find her in the gift shop and luckily no one had snatched up the seats while I was gone. We were seated at the end of the bar in the middle of the room. I was amazed at how much better a view we had of what was going on this time since the last time we were here.













When you ordered a shrunken Zombie Head, this effect came on.  Last time we were sitting right underneath it so it was hard to see.





Fran ordered a Nautilus with souvie glass. They make the room look like it’s underwater.









Then the server swims to your table to deliver your drink.









I got a shrunken zombie head as the one in DL is white and this one was black. 





Then, I got a second zombie head and she got a HippopotoMaiTai.





Someone ordered a drink which woke up this goddess.





We got an order of chicken and lettuce cups.





We watched the effects happen as we ate our lettuce cups.  This was for the pearl drink.





And some more storms happened.









Then we called it a night. We took the monorail to MK and caught a bus home, it was rather uneventful.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> They were my best hopes so far! I have a 3PM to take their applications!



I hope this is working out.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope this is working out.
> 
> Corinna



Well now they moved it back to 5:30 because one of them had something come up at work. Normally I don't like meeting with folks after dark, but the next alternative was Sunday and I don't want to wait that long!

Until I have their first month's rent deposited in the bank, I am not at ease.


----------



## Flossbolna

Fun events at Trader's Sam! I am starting to warm to the idea of an October WDW trip. Maybe I do want to try some of those food samples. The mac & cheese sounded wonderful. And it has been years since I had the Canada cheese soup... Sounds like you had a good afternoon!

And good luck on the rental process getting moved further towards a new tenant!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> For some cheese soup





franandaj said:


> And a mushroom filet at the Canada kiosk.



Sounds like a nice solid base for some drinks.



franandaj said:


> We got the Mac and Cheese with Neuske’s bacon, I thought this was just fabulous!



I really enjoyed this in 2015.



franandaj said:


> There was no wait!



Wow, that is what I call a result. I love the photos of all the special effects.

Corinna


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I'll give you the recipe when you're down, but here it is here as well. I make it in the blender.
> 
> *Strawberry Soup*
> 
> 2 ½ pounds frozen Strawberries
> 16 oz Heavy Cream
> 2 oz Sour Cream
> 3 oz plain Yogurt
> ½ pound fresh Strawberries
> 
> 1) Mix Strawberries, heavy cream, sour cream and yogurt
> 2) Beat Slowly until well mixed and a smooth consistency
> 3) Chill, shake well before serving.
> 4) Garnish with fresh strawberry halves.



Well, that's certainly easy enough! I could do that tomorrow. LOL! (and might)




franandaj said:


> Wednesday 10AM - City Hall
> Thursday 1PM - New Orleans Square
> 
> That's all you need to know! Everything else will just lock into place.



Easy enough! That I can remember! 



franandaj said:


> Fran would not be up for the drink a little wine part until the work was done...however, I am now available Friday during your visit to plan something. Saturday evening, I have a date with Guy. Along with probably 100 other people.



Then let's DO it !!! I'll be in touch...




franandaj said:


> And I'm stuck at home (at least until 2:45) with a guy working on the walk in cooler.



UGHHHHHHHHH. Just not fun. Nope. 



franandaj said:


> Interesting. I usually don't have a problem falling asleep at night. I'm practically out before my head hits the pillow.



Then, no need for Ambien. It's for those of us who stress until 3:00AM with no relief. 



franandaj said:


> Circle of life on the DIS.



Sigh.... Yet, we all still do it. 



franandaj said:


> I'm glad my kids don't leave the house!



LOLOLOL!! I cracked up at that. 

Yours get fresh cooked turkey though. 



franandaj said:


> Yes, they are, but we had talked about doing Quick Service on this day, since we have a big lunch on the second day.



OH right. QS.... back to Allears...


----------



## Steppesister

Well, your last update will end up being almost identical to 2 of my upcoming ones. Same photos almost verpicturim. Both F&W and Trader Sam's. 

The effects are SUPER UBER fun! I LOVE that bar! 

Ok, yeah, loaded mac cheese? HOLY cheesaroni! I got it 3 times it was so good. Totally going to find the recipe and make it.


----------



## Steppesister

Found it! Must make! 



Pepper Bacon Macaroni
1 pound macaroni
8 slices pepper bacon
1/2 cup diced white onions
1/2 cup diced green pepper
1/2 cup diced red pepper
3 small jalapeño peppers, seeded and diced


Cheese Sauce
2 cups heavy cream
1 pound (4 cups) shredded cheddar cheese
1/4 pound (1 cup) shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1/4 pound sliced American cheese
2 ounces (1/2 cup) shredded Gruyere cheese


Topping
1/2 cup panko bread crumbs
2 slices pepper bacon, cooked and chopped
3 green onions, sliced
Coarse salt, freshly ground black pepper, to taste
Instructions



For pepper bacon macaroni:
Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and set aside.
Cook pepper bacon until crisp. Chop and set aside. Reserve 2 tablespoons of grease.
Heat grease in a medium-skillet over medium heat for 3 minutes.
Add onion, green pepper, red pepper and jalapeño. Sauté for 3-5 minutes, until vegetables are warm, but still crisp. Set aside.


For cheese sauce:
Heat cream in large saucepan over medium heat. When it begins to simmer, slowly stir in all of cheese, mixing well to melt cheese.


To assemble and serve:
Preheat oven to 350°F.
Combine cooked pasta, vegetables and cheese sauce in a large bowl.
Pour into a 9- x 13-inch baking dish and top with breadcrumbs. Bake 15 minutes, or until breadcrumbs are golden brown.
Remove from oven and sprinkle with green onions and bacon. Season with salt and pepper. Serve hot.


----------



## rentayenta

What a fun update!!!

Food before rum; why would you do that?  

The Canada kiosk looks amazing! 

Is WDW's Trader Sam's a joke in terms of seating like the TS at Disneyland? 

Love the serving with the floatie swimming to you to serve the drinks!!!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Glad you got to enjoy WDW Trader Sam's!  So yum!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun and yummy evening  The CM swimming the Nautilus over is too funny!  

When is your Fantasy cruise again? Do I get to see you guys afterwards or is it too short?


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> *Strawberry Soup*
> 
> 2 ½ pounds frozen Strawberries
> 16 oz Heavy Cream
> 2 oz Sour Cream
> 3 oz plain Yogurt
> ½ pound fresh Strawberries
> 
> 1) Mix Strawberries, heavy cream, sour cream and yogurt
> 2) Beat Slowly until well mixed and a smooth consistency
> 3) Chill, shake well before serving.
> 4) Garnish with fresh strawberry halves.



Ooh - I copied that to my recipe file.  Will have to try that out some time!



franandaj said:


> They were both really good, but that was to be expected. Pretty much they always are. And I love the soup, nice to have it without having to make an ADR, or cook it at home which is what I normally do.



Sounds like another fun recipe, especially since who knows when I'll get back to Epcot!  (I did mention the concept of an October adult-only trip with dh, to see all the cool fall / Hallowe'en stuff, F&W, and coincidentally, celebrate our anniversary.  Just don't know what year we might be able to pull it off...)



franandaj said:


> When you ordered a shrunken Zombie Head, this effect came on. Last time we were sitting right underneath it so it was hard to see.



This seems like another fun couple outing for this hypothetical adult-only trip!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Well now they moved it back to 5:30 because one of them had something come up at work. Normally I don't like meeting with folks after dark, but the next alternative was Sunday and I don't want to wait that long!



I hope everything went well and you did not waste your time.



franandaj said:


> Until I have their first month's rent deposited in the bank, I am not at ease.



I can understand this.



Steppesister said:


> Found it! Must make!
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper Bacon Macaroni
> 1 pound macaroni
> 8 slices pepper bacon
> 1/2 cup diced white onions
> 1/2 cup diced green pepper
> 1/2 cup diced red pepper
> 3 small jalapeño peppers, seeded and diced
> 
> 
> Cheese Sauce
> 2 cups heavy cream
> 1 pound (4 cups) shredded cheddar cheese
> 1/4 pound (1 cup) shredded Monterey Jack cheese
> 1/4 pound sliced American cheese
> 2 ounces (1/2 cup) shredded Gruyere cheese
> 
> 
> Topping
> 1/2 cup panko bread crumbs
> 2 slices pepper bacon, cooked and chopped
> 3 green onions, sliced
> Coarse salt, freshly ground black pepper, to taste
> Instructions
> 
> 
> 
> For pepper bacon macaroni:
> Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and set aside.
> Cook pepper bacon until crisp. Chop and set aside. Reserve 2 tablespoons of grease.
> Heat grease in a medium-skillet over medium heat for 3 minutes.
> Add onion, green pepper, red pepper and jalapeño. Sauté for 3-5 minutes, until vegetables are warm, but still crisp. Set aside.
> 
> 
> For cheese sauce:
> Heat cream in large saucepan over medium heat. When it begins to simmer, slowly stir in all of cheese, mixing well to melt cheese.
> 
> 
> To assemble and serve:
> Preheat oven to 350°F.
> Combine cooked pasta, vegetables and cheese sauce in a large bowl.
> Pour into a 9- x 13-inch baking dish and top with breadcrumbs. Bake 15 minutes, or until breadcrumbs are golden brown.
> Remove from oven and sprinkle with green onions and bacon. Season with salt and pepper. Serve hot.



Thanks for sharing. I have to try this, too.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Fun events at Trader's Sam! I am starting to warm to the idea of an October WDW trip. Maybe I do want to try some of those food samples. The mac & cheese sounded wonderful. And it has been years since I had the Canada cheese soup... Sounds like you had a good afternoon



Well after the whole getting sick and nap thing..... I think you and Michael would enjoy F&W, he wouldn't have to eat any seafood and you could find plenty you both like.



Flossbolna said:


> And good luck on the rental process getting moved further towards a new tenant!



Thanks!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Sounds like a nice solid base for some drinks.



It worked out pretty well for us.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I really enjoyed this in 2015.



I don't remember it from your report, but then again I'm getting old and senile.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, that is what I call a result. I love the photos of all the special effects.



It's a fun place. We had a good time there!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Well, that's certainly easy enough! I could do that tomorrow. LOL! (and might)



So did you?



Steppesister said:


> Easy enough! That I can remember!



I was wondering why you thought you needed a spreadsheet...this is an easy one!



Steppesister said:


> Then let's DO it !!! I'll be in touch..



Kewl.



Steppesister said:


> UGHHHHHHHHH. Just not fun. Nope.



Well at least he got it fixed.



Steppesister said:


> Then, no need for Ambien. It's for those of us who stress until 3:00AM with no relief.



The only time I lay awake at night is when I drink coffee after 3PM.



Steppesister said:


> Sigh.... Yet, we all still do it.







Steppesister said:


> LOLOLOL!! I cracked up at that.
> 
> Yours get fresh cooked turkey though.



And steak too!



Steppesister said:


> OH right. QS.... back to Allears..



Come up with anything?



Steppesister said:


> Well, your last update will end up being almost identical to 2 of my upcoming ones. Same photos almost verpicturim. Both F&W and Trader Sam's.



Hmmm...great minds?



Steppesister said:


> Ok, yeah, loaded mac cheese? HOLY cheesaroni! I got it 3 times it was so good. Totally going to find the recipe and make it.



Look what was in my Photopass Photos when I got home:


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> What a fun update!!!
> 
> Food before rum; why would you do that?



Because we didn't want to end up like you, Jill and Cynthiana did that one time.



rentayenta said:


> The Canada kiosk looks amazing!



It had one of the longest lines of all the kiosks.



rentayenta said:


> Is WDW's Trader Sam's a joke in terms of seating like the TS at Disneyland?



They may have twice as many seats as the one at DLH does.  It's a lot bigger in terms of square footage, but there is a lot of wasted space.  They could fit several more tables in there.



rentayenta said:


> Love the serving with the floatie swimming to you to serve the drinks!!!!!



That's only when you order the Nautilus, but then again other drinks do other things.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Glad you got to enjoy WDW Trader Sam's!  So yum!



It is fun, and much easier to get into than the one at DLH.


----------



## pepperandchips

franandaj said:


> It is fun, and much easier to get into than the one at DLH.



Don't say that! I am counting on it in June when I swap over to the West (best?) coast! 

Loved reading all about your experience at the WDW Trader Sam's though. The CM antics are my favorite part!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> On our way to the Polynesian, we decided it would be a good idea to have some food in our bellies before we started drinking rum.


Probably not a bad idea.



franandaj said:


> They were both really good, but that was to be expected. Pretty much they always are. And I love the soup, nice to have it without having to make an ADR, or cook it at home which is what I normally do.


  If only it could be obtained at a quick service window all year long.



franandaj said:


> Pretty soon we were on the Monorail to the TTC. Instead of boarding a resort monorail we just hightailed it over to the Great Ceremonial House. Fran stopped in the gift shop while I went to get a pager. There was no wait!  I went back to find her in the gift shop and luckily no one had snatched up the seats while I was gone. We were seated at the end of the bar in the middle of the room. I was amazed at how much better a view we had of what was going on this time since the last time we were here.


Wow!  That's great!  I'm glad you were able to get in right away and enjoy a few drinks and the ambience of Trader Sam's!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> What a fun and yummy evening  The CM swimming the Nautilus over is too funny!



It really was. I could use a fun night like that right now.



Pinkocto said:


> When is your Fantasy cruise again? Do I get to see you guys afterwards or is it too short?



It's two weeks from tomorrow. We are only there two nights after the cruise but if you want to meet up, that's fine. We're thinking of trying to see Rivers of Light one of the nights, but not quite sure how it works. We don't want to do a dining thing for seating.  Do you make FP+ online?



irene_dsc said:


> Ooh - I copied that to my recipe file. Will have to try that out some time!



It's super easy and really tasty!



irene_dsc said:


> Sounds like another fun recipe, especially since who knows when I'll get back to Epcot! (I did mention the concept of an October adult-only trip with dh, to see all the cool fall / Hallowe'en stuff, F&W, and coincidentally, celebrate our anniversary. Just don't know what year we might be able to pull it off...)



It's an easy way to get a taste of Epcot at home! Adults only trips are great! I've never been with kids since I don't have any!



irene_dsc said:


> This seems like another fun couple outing for this hypothetical adult-only trip!



There is so much adult stuff to do at WDW, I'm surprised more people don't know about what there is to do.


----------



## Flossbolna

Yes, there are Riv rs of Light FPs available. It is not running every night and the FPs are going quickly. If you think you want to see it, I would recommend to be quick and see if you can still find any!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope everything went well and you did not waste your time.



Well due to my own stupidity,  I did. I forgot to witness them signing the application and Fran refused to process it, and now one of the gals has put her application on hold. So back to the drawing board.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can understand this.



See situation above. No check in bank, no rest.



pepperandchips said:


> Don't say that! I am counting on it in June when I swap over to the West (best?) coast!



The thing is this, at the Poly they have a hostess who gives you a pager and you wait, either in the hall or at Captain Cooks. At the DLH you lurk at the entrance waiting for a spot to open up. There's less than 30 seats in there so it's hard to get a spot.



pepperandchips said:


> Loved reading all about your experience at the WDW Trader Sam's though. The CM antics are my favorite part!



There isn't as much room I'm the DL version so most all the antics take place behind the bar.



afwdwfan said:


> Probably not a bad idea.



And the kiosk food was much cheaper than the apps at Trader Sam's. 



afwdwfan said:


> If only it could be obtained at a quick service window all



I think you have a great idea! They're probably afraid it would take away from the table service restaurant.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! That's great! I'm glad you were able to get in right away and enjoy a few drinks and the ambience of Trader Sam's!



I was shocked there was no wait.


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Yes, there are Riv rs of Light FPs available. It is not running every night and the FPs are going quickly. If you think you want to see it, I would recommend to be quick and see if you can still find any!



Thanks.  As soon as I read this, I ran to my computer only to find that they are all gone for the two nights we are there.


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> It's an easy way to get a taste of Epcot at home! Adults only trips are great! I've never been with kids since I don't have any!



Lol!  We definitely have done more trips with kids than without, in our 20 years together!  (Overall, not just Disney)  Plus a fair share of one kid/one parent trips, too, or us 4 plus extended family.


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> Thanks.  As soon as I read this, I ran to my computer only to find that they are all gone for the two nights we are there.



I am sorry to hear that. Keep checking back, there might be cancellations from people who just rushed to get something.


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Lol!  We definitely have done more trips with kids than without, in our 20 years together!  (Overall, not just Disney)  Plus a fair share of one kid/one parent trips, too, or us 4 plus extended family.



The closest we have come was my parents, Fran, myself and my sister's family took a trip to Cape Cod about 15 years ago.  Fran and I got a hotel room and the rest of them stayed in the summer home which belonged to my Grandparents.  That was an _interesting_ trip.



Flossbolna said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Keep checking back, there might be cancellations from people who just rushed to get something.



I will.  Do you know if there is general seating available?


----------



## franandaj

Day 8

This morning I woke up with that impending feeling that the trip is slowly coming to an end. I started mentally packing. You know figuring out which clothes I would need for my last days and start to decide which ones to start putting into suitcases, so I didn’t have to do it all the last morning. Today was trash and towel service day, and I knew we would get a new box of laundry detergent when the maid cleaned up the room, so I decided to wait on doing the last load of laundry until we got new (read-*free*) detergent.

My first FP+ was for Mission Space at 9:30, but I wasn't really up for that so I decided to skip it. The next one opened at 10:45, and I figured that was doable.

Today we were meeting up with Pam, she said that it takes her about 90 minutes to get to WDW and we were planning for somewhere between 10-11. I fixed us French Toast and bacon for breakfast to use up the last of the bacon and almost all the eggs. 





After we ate, Fran said she wasn't feeling very well and wanted to lie back down. Pam was just getting on the road so we had at least an hour until we needed to leave the room, so Fran decided after some rest she would figure out if she felt up to going out.

I cleaned up the kitchen and I worked on the TR and caught up on other folks reports while she rested. After an hour or so she felt much better and decided to go with me. On our way to Epcot I got a text from Pam that she was going through security and I texted back, “So are we.”

Soon we caught up at SE and I gave Pam Fran's MB and the two of us rode together. 





































































And when we came back from our journey, they didn’t even have our faces in the little movie at the end.  I was so disappointed!

Right about this time our FP+ for Frozen opened up so we headed over there. I decided not to take the camera so that I could just live in the moment.

After riding, I was really glad that I didn't wait much longer than 15 minutes. It was a cute ride, don't get me wrong, but after having been on it once, I don't feel the need to do it again. Even to try and take pictures. I heard people talking about how cool the effects were, but after having seen the stage show at DCA, the effects on the ride were underwhelming.  You can see that in my face on the Photopass picture.





Then it was time to hit the kiosks.  Fran and I started with Mexico.  









We got the Tacos y Camerones, which was good, only a little spicy.





We also got the Barbacoa enchiladas.  Both were good but nothing spectacular.  





We also got the pineapple Mezcal margarita and the sangria.









She ate the Flan.





*
[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

We turned the other direction into WS after that. Fran and I had been playing the Remy game and we still needed to find him in Germany, Italy and the USA. We contemplated the kiosks for China,  South Korea, South Africa and Germany. Instead we picked up some treats at Karamel Kuche after finding Remy on a barrel near the water.





This is one of my favorite treats from Karamel Kuche, it’s a Caramel S’more.





We also got some other goodies to take back to the room.





Then we made a stop in Poland. 









Fran has been looking for stuffed cabbage at every grocery store deli counter we visit, and she has not found any yet. She was thrilled to see that was one of the items at the Poland kiosk. It was good, but I wasn't as thrilled with the flavor of the filling, and the sauce was a little too sweet for my taste. She loved it.





We also got the perogie and kielbasa. This was very good, but sadly I was already starting to get full.  





I had a little glass of wine to wash down the food.





It was 2PM and we have 5 hours until our 7 course dinner, so I declared this my last food item of the afternoon. We had also ordered the drink Apple Pie which was very tasty and quite unique.





We continued around World Showcase looking for Remy in Italy and found him on the water in a Gondola.





Since America was the last country we needed, Fran was able to deduce which Remy sticker went with that country (one sticker, one country, no brainer). Once we had the first sticker sheet completed, Fran and Pam filled the other two so we could redeem our souvenir pins.  We found Remy in America and moved on.





We were just chatting and enjoying the day while on our way to the next destination, Brazil. Pam really liked the cheese bread here and it was gluten free as well. I got a Capirainia to drink, you’ve already seen what it looks like so I didn’t take another picture.

We continued to Ireland where Pam also enjoyed the gluten free chocolate pudding with cream liqueur.

Since we finished up the Remy game we stopped in at Disney Traders to show our completed sheets and they gave us a choice of one of six pins for each sheet.





There were two more food items on Pam’s list, the liquid Nitro Almond Truffle from the Chocolate Studio and the peanut butter and white chocolate mousse from the Chew studio. Since the Greenhouse Guru was right next to the Chew, I didn't see the harm in ordering an Heirloom Tomato Salad.  That shouldn't kill my appetite for dinner. Again, you already saw it so no picture.

We had a few minutes to kill before Pam had a FP+ for Frozen and Fran and I needed to head back to the room. We tried to head up to the DVC Lounge for a free beverage, but the line was out the door. We gave up on that and said goodbye. However not before deciding to get together the following night and maybe watch the fireworks over at DHS.

On our way back to the room, Fran decided that she wanted to just purchase the other three Remy pins and we went back to Disney Traders. As we exited the store, we realized that we never got a picture with the Mickey Grilling topiary at the entrance to World Showcase. 





As we got to the topiary I also realized we had once again forgotten to take a picture with Pam. And then who should come walking up? She had stopped at Club Cool and another spot before making her way back to Norway, so we did actually get a picture!





Then we parted company for real and Fran and I went back to the room. 


Next up, will there be horseradish on a sharkskin paddle?


----------



## tiggrbaby

Trader Sams looks like so much fun!

How nice that you were able to meet up with Pam.


----------



## orangecats2

Trader Sam's looks really cool. 



franandaj said:


> rench Toast and bacon


My favorite!!!


franandaj said:


> trip is slowly coming to an end


Oh no! When is your next TR?



franandaj said:


> She ate the Flan.


I want to try that. 



franandaj said:


> the drink Apple Pie


What was in it?


----------



## Pinkocto

I was wondering when our day together was. I forgot it was near the end of your trip. What a fun day, I enjoyed that very much!  and more fun to come! 

Sorry about the Rivers of Light FP. I have no idea if they're using the big amphitheater for that or is it going to be somewhere else. If they're using the theater there's lots of seats but it can be confusing where to go when there's tons of people. When I saw the Jungle Book show it was a bit crazy.


----------



## skier_pete

Whew - I was like a month behind! (Since we lost the ability to see pictures at work - TR reading was my lunch break activity - I just don't have the time for it at home. I decided to spend some time today as I had the time.

Anyways, I'm all caught up now, and it looks like you guys had a really wonderful time on your trip, even if it's starting to wind down. 

I do have to tell you I used to be one of *those* people that would get annoyed at the ECVs.  Especially on the way to the park in the morning, it was just the idea of it taking so much TIME.  But at some point reading posts on the DIS (this was before I knew you and Fran) I realized that (a) people with ECVs just want to have a nice vacation too, (b) ECV / Wheelchair people aren't doing it on purpose to mess with my vacation, (c) ECV/Wheelchair folks would probably be much happier to NOT have to use an ECV to get around, (d) why make them feel bad with glares and whispers and (d) they have to wait for US to get off the bus when we get to the destination.  So now I take a different attitude and try to be as helpful and friendly as possible - because I know that those with the ECVs are dealing with a lot more than we do. (Just don't run over my foot!  ) 

Your food and wine pictures make me so much want to go back. I don't know why we like that so much! I enjoy those little bites possibly more than the sitdown restaurants. You also went to one of our favorites at Yachtsman's! Would love to go there again. Beaches and Cream is also yummy too. Man, whenever the next trip back is...its too far away! (Well - it's 9 months...) At least we are only a week from our Universal trip!

And the drink that angers the Tiki Goddess is the Uh-OA  (Uh-OA! Uh-OA! Uh-OA OA OA!)

Anyways, I'll catch up whenever I can!


----------



## rentayenta

Paaaaaammmmmm! So fun to see you ladies together.  

Hate hate hate when the realization hits that the trip is ending soon.  

Little wine indeed. That looks like a thimble. 

Mmmmmm Mexico, looks delicious! 

My grandmother made the BEST stuffed cabbage I have ever had. If it's ever on a menu I will try it but nothing compares to hers. hard to mimic a Hungarian's grandmother's stuffed cabbage.


----------



## tiggrbaby

rentayenta said:


> My grandmother made the BEST stuffed cabbage I have ever had. If it's ever on a menu I will try it but nothing compares to hers. hard to mimic a Hungarian's grandmother's stuffed cabbage.



My Hungarian father actually prefers my Irish/English mother's stuffed cabbage.  Her secret is to puree extra cooked cabbage leaves into the sauce. YUMMMM!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Well due to my own stupidity, I did. I forgot to witness them signing the application and Fran refused to process it, and now one of the gals has put her application on hold. So back to the drawing board.



I am so sorry that this has gone wrong. I hope that this will still work out or that you will find other suitable applicants soon.



franandaj said:


> On our way to Epcot I got a text from Pam that she was going through security and I texted back, “So are we.”



That sounds like perfect timing.



franandaj said:


> It was a cute ride, don't get me wrong, but after having been on it once, I don't feel the need to do it again.



What a shame that this was nothing to write home about.



franandaj said:


> We had also ordered the drink Apple Pie which was very tasty and quite unique.



That looks amazing.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> Trader Sams looks like so much fun!



It's a fun place with whacky stuff that goes on!



tiggrbaby said:


> How nice that you were able to meet up with Pam.



She's kind of like me at Disneyland now.  Except it takes her a little longer to get there and visit folks.



orangecats2 said:


> Trader Sam's looks really cool.



It is!  Good drinks and fun stuff happens



orangecats2 said:


> My favorite!!!



Mine too!  I make it a lot on WDW vacations.  It's been a while since I've made it at home.



orangecats2 said:


> Oh no! When is your next TR?



Well the next trip starts two weeks from yesterday, so the TR will be shortly thereafter.



orangecats2 said:


> I want to try that.



I don't really care for it, a little too eggy for my taste.



orangecats2 said:


> What was in it?



Well the sign said that the alcohol was Vodka.  It also had frozen chunks of apple and crust, though it was billed as a drink, it definitely had the pie aspect to it.  It was chewy and not sippy.



Pinkocto said:


> I was wondering when our day together was. I forgot it was near the end of your trip. What a fun day, I enjoyed that very much!  and more fun to come!



Yup!  We had a lot of fun that day.  I hope we can work out some time to get together, maybe I should try and up my reservations to three or four on some of our days.  And yes more fun to come!



Pinkocto said:


> Sorry about the Rivers of Light FP. I have no idea if they're using the big amphitheater for that or is it going to be somewhere else. If they're using the theater there's lots of seats but it can be confusing where to go when there's tons of people. When I saw the Jungle Book show it was a bit crazy.



I need to talk to her about this.  It sounds like it is similar to WoC and she doesn't like that show, but then again she wants to see things at least once to make a decision.  I'm going to keep looking, but then again we will have to have accessible seating.  We might just be better off to go there and try and get seating.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Looks like your day started well in Canada. I have always admired their food menu at F & W . That Farm Fresh was good for sure. 

I love your photos of Traders Sams! So funny we did not figure how to get in. Jo kept telling me the terrace was 'it' I was driving her gaga saying no there is an inside with effects! 

I love the way they change the scene with what you order waking up the godess cool what do you have to order for that! Nice they do food offering too. Looks like a fun day. 

I shall enjoy telling Jo there is an inside to Traders Sam and I have photo evidence lol..


----------



## mvf-m11c

It has been quite a while since I have been on the boards and it is nice to read your trip report again. I have missed a lot of updates. It is interesting to read your adventures at 1900 Park Fare which is one of your favorite places to eat at WDW. Breakfast looks good as well as the pictures with the Disney characters.

Nice day at the Magic Kingdom where it looks very nice. There were times when I went in October that it was clear and times when it was raining (mostly) during Hurricane Matthew. The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh is a nice ride at the MK where it does get long wait times then compare to DL version which is a walk-on. Maybe it has to do with the location where at DL is at the back of Critter Country. Your photos are getting better and better every time I see them.

The park did seem crowded but not like Christmas crowds which can be crazy. That is great that you were able to ride 7DMT twice that day. I enjoyed riding it but I will not wait for 90 minutes to ride it which was close to the average wait time to get in the stand-by queue.

Can never get tired of the Canada kiosk with the Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup and the filet mignon. I enjoyed the Mac and Cheese from Farm Fresh which was amazing.

Glad that you went to Trader’s Sam that night. I really wanted to go to Trader’s Sam but with everything that went during that trip, I was glad to do my other things during the trip. Maybe I will go to Trader’s Sam when I go back to Florida one day.

Can never get tired of Spaceship Earth which is my favorite ride at Epcot. Glad that you were able to ride Frozen Ever After at Epcot. The effects on the ride is great with the AA characters. But just like you, I would ride it once a trip. Like the 7DMT stand-by queue, I would not wait 90 minutes to go on that ride. But it was hard to get FP+ for that ride which I was lucky to get.

That is a very nice picture of you and Pam that day.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> It was a cute ride, don't get me wrong, but after having been on it once, I don't feel the need to do it again.



Same here. Meh. I like the queue area but the ride .... lacks something. Maelstrom was so great; I'm sad they destroyed it. 



franandaj said:


> Both were good but nothing spectacular.



Again, same opinion. Meh. Maybe because the Mexican I get up here is so amazing. 



franandaj said:


> I had a little glass of wine to wash down the food.



Emphasis being on little. 



franandaj said:


> Next up, will there be horseradish on a sharkskin paddle?





this one sure is making the rounds. 

And yes, I do believe there will be some.


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> And then who should come walking up? She had stopped at Club Cool and another spot before making her way back to Norway, so we did actually get a picture!



*Love this photos of two of my favourite ladies!!!

And again, work kept me off the boards and when I return I had to catch up about 4 pages! But I did make a lot of notes of what not to miss (including another visit to Trader Sam) when we return in the summer. *


----------



## IowaTater

franandaj said:


> We got the Mac and Cheese with Neuske’s bacon, I thought this was just fabulous!



I really wanted to ttry this but my friend said that it was very heavy on the pepper flavor.   



franandaj said:


> And some more storms happened.



I'm a sucker for drinks & entertainment. 



franandaj said:


> And when we came back from our journey, they didn’t even have our faces in the little movie at the end. I was so disappointed!



We didn't either!!  I thought it was just us but I guess maybe they were having issues with the cameras. 



franandaj said:


> Right about this time our FP+ for Frozen opened up so we headed over there. I decided not to take the camera so that I could just live in the moment.



I think we ran into you all on your way to Frozen.  It was so nice to chat again, since Fran was under the weather during our first meet. 



franandaj said:


> We also got the perogie and kielbasa



This was another one I regret not getting a chance to try.  It looks delicious. 



franandaj said:


> We had also ordered the drink Apple Pie which was very tasty and quite unique.



The Apple Pie drink is soooo good, although it looks a lot smaller than I remember it.


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Whew - I was like a month behind! (Since we lost the ability to see pictures at work - TR reading was my lunch break activity - I just don't have the time for it at home. I decided to spend some time today as I had the time.



I understand why companies do that, I had an employees who was visiting questionable sites during work hours, but for folks who do the stuff on their lunch hour and aren't visiting those "other" site, it bites!



********** said:


> Anyways, I'm all caught up now, and it looks like you guys had a really wonderful time on your trip, even if it's starting to wind down.



It was really good and a total adjustment when we got home.  I didn't go hungry for 10 days.  I had to get used to hunger being my friend again.



********** said:


> I do have to tell you I used to be one of *those* people that would get annoyed at the ECVs. Especially on the way to the park in the morning, it was just the idea of it taking so much TIME.



I do agree that the procedure has become much more streamlined.



********** said:


> But at some point reading posts on the DIS (this was before I knew you and Fran) I realized that (a) people with ECVs just want to have a nice vacation too,



Well there is that point. After one day of walking, I would be confined to bed or limping the rest of the trip.



********** said:


> (b) ECV / Wheelchair people aren't doing it on purpose to mess with my vacation,



this is absolutely true!



********** said:


> (c) ECV/Wheelchair folks would probably be much happier to NOT have to use an ECV to get around,



Everyonce in a while someone who thinks they are being cute will say to Fran, "I envy you." or "that's they way to travel."  And she'll say to them, "I'll gladly give you my arthritis to go along with the scooter!"  I'm not sure if she got out of the scooter at all when we spent time together, but when people see her walk for the first time, they are often a bit shocked.



********** said:


> (d) why make them feel bad with glares and whispers and



Thank you!



********** said:


> (d) they have to wait for US to get off the bus when we get to the destination.



Yeah, and then after everyone is off then they start the process, so no matter how much we slow up the bus in going there, it takes twice as long for us to get off and sometimes the bus drivers are condescending based on past experiences with ECV riders.



********** said:


> So now I take a different attitude and try to be as helpful and friendly as possible - because I know that those with the ECVs are dealing with a lot more than we do.



Thank you I'm sure they appreciate someone friendly!



********** said:


> Your food and wine pictures make me so much want to go back. I don't know why we like that so much! I enjoy those little bites possibly more than the sitdown restaurants.



And I'm so glad that CA festival is back.  We have quite a few days out there this year and even some overnights booked!



********** said:


> You also went to one of our favorites at Yachtsman's! Would love to go there again. Beaches and Cream is also yummy too. Man, whenever the next trip back is...its too far away! (Well - it's 9 months...) At least we are only a week from our Universal trip!



I'm glad your trip is coming up so soon.  So is ours, and may well be the last one



********** said:


> And the drink that angers the Tiki Goddess is the Uh-OA (Uh-OA! Uh-OA! Uh-OA OA OA!)
> 
> Anyways, I'll catch up whenever I can!



Yeah now i remember the chant!



rentayenta said:


> Paaaaaammmmmm! So fun to see you ladies together.



It was so great to meet up with her!



rentayenta said:


> Hate hate hate when the realization hits that the trip is ending soon.



I totally know what you mean!




rentayenta said:


> Little wine indeed. That looks like a thimble.



Yes it was a tiny thimble



rentayenta said:


> Mmmmmm Mexico, looks delicious!



It was good!



rentayenta said:


> My grandmother made the BEST stuffed cabbage I have ever had. If it's ever on a menu I will try it but nothing compares to hers. hard to mimic a Hungarian's grandmother's stuffed cabbage.



Do you have the recipe?


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> Everyonce in a while someone who thinks they are being cute will say to Fran, "I envy you." or "that's they way to travel."  And she'll say to them, "I'll gladly give you my arthritis to go along with the scooter!"  I'm not sure if she got out of the scooter at all when we spent time together, but when people see her walk for the first time, they are often a bit shocked.



I don't remember if she did or not, but I know enough people with similar problems to know...
...I have had pretty severe foot pain in the past. I have bad planar fascisis in both feet, and wear orthotics in both shoes. Luckily getting the orthotics really made them 98% better, and I can make it through a week in the parks now without being hobbled. I'm very happy to be able to get around the parks without any problem, and don't envy those that do. (Though after a long day through the parks I WILL with all sincerity think "That's the way to travel!")


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> On our way to the Polynesian, we decided it would be a good idea to have some food in our bellies before we started drinking rum.



You chose...wisely.



franandaj said:


>










franandaj said:


> Fran stopped in the gift shop while I went to get a pager. There was no wait!



For Trader Sam's?  Really??  Wow, you hit the jackpot!



franandaj said:


> Then the server swims to your table to deliver your drink.



 That's hilarious!



franandaj said:


> This morning I woke up with that impending feeling that the trip is slowly coming to an end.



Me no likey.



franandaj said:


> On our way to Epcot I got a text from Pam that she was going through security and I texted back, “So are we.”



Perfect timing!



franandaj said:


> And when we came back from our journey, they didn’t even have our faces in the little movie at the end. I was so disappointed!



What??  I demand a refund!



franandaj said:


> After riding, I was really glad that I didn't wait much longer than 15 minutes. It was a cute ride, don't get me wrong, but after having been on it once, I don't feel the need to do it again.



Good to know.  From what I've seen I can't see myself really wanting to go back and do it again and again.  Of course, I was never a huge fan of Maelstrom to begin with.



franandaj said:


> Since we finished up the Remy game we stopped in at Disney Traders to show our completed sheets and they gave us a choice of one of six pins for each sheet.



Nice work!



franandaj said:


> We tried to head up to the DVC Lounge for a free beverage, but the line was out the door.



That's where the Trader Sams crowds went.



franandaj said:


> As we got to the topiary I also realized we had once again forgotten to take a picture with Pam. And then who should come walking up? She had stopped at Club Cool and another spot before making her way back to Norway, so we did actually get a picture!



Wow!  You guys have this whole meet-up thing down to a science!



franandaj said:


> Next up, will there be horseradish on a sharkskin paddle?





Steppesister said:


> this one sure is making the rounds.
> 
> And yes, I do believe there will be some.



 We're getting so much mileage out of that one!


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> It has been quite a while since I have been on the boards and it is nice to read your trip report again. I have missed a lot of updates.



I've missed you around here Bret. I guess you've been busy!



mvf-m11c said:


> It is interesting to read your adventures at 1900 Park Fare which is one of your favorite places to eat at WDW. Breakfast looks good as well as the pictures with the Disney characters.



Breakfast is always good there and soon I'll be back again!



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice day at the Magic Kingdom where it looks very nice. There were times when I went in October that it was clear and times when it was raining (mostly) during Hurricane Matthew. The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh is a nice ride at the MK where it does get long wait times then compare to DL version which is a walk-on. Maybe it has to do with the location where at DL is at the back of Critter Country. Your photos are getting better and better every time I see them.



It was a nice relaxing day at MK. I'll have to go on the WTP ride at DL again for some photos. It's been years since I've been on it and the motion of those cars always makes it so difficult.



mvf-m11c said:


> The park did seem crowded but not like Christmas crowds which can be crazy. That is great that you were able to ride 7DMT twice that day. I enjoyed riding it but I will not wait for 90 minutes to ride it which was close to the average



No, I would not wait that long either!  We're skipping most of the rides this next trip and just going for the food and atmosphere.



mvf-m11c said:


> Can never get tired of the Canada kiosk with the Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup and the filet mignon. I enjoyed the Mac and Cheese from Farm Fresh which was amazing.



Maybe I'll put that cheese soup on the menu for this weekend. With the rain coming it will be soup weather!



mvf-m11c said:


> Glad that you went to Trader’s Sam that night. I really wanted to go to Trader’s Sam but with everything that went during that trip, I was glad to do my other things during the trip. Maybe I will go to Trader’s Sam when I go back to Florida one day.



It's hard to find time for everything at WDW, but at least we were able to pick up your Nautilus. 



mvf-m11c said:


> Can never get tired of Spaceship Earth which is my favorite ride at Epcot. Glad that you were able to ride Frozen Ever After at Epcot. The effects on the ride is great with the AA characters. But just like you, I would ride it once a trip. Like the 7DMT stand-by queue, I would not wait 90 minutes to go on that ride. But it was hard to get FP+ for that ride which I was lucky to get.



I didn't try to get a FP for it this trip. In fact I didn't make any FP for this trip.



mvf-m11c said:


> That is a very nice picture of you and Pam that day.



Thank you.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am so sorry that this has gone wrong. I hope that this will still work out or that you will find other suitable applicants soon.



Actually I believe things happen for a reason. Hopefully I can post the next update soon with the resolution of this dilemma.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like perfect timing.



It was! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that this was nothing to write home about.



Yeah. It happens.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks amazing.



It was quite astounding the way that they gave a drink the texture and taste of a pie!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looks like your day started well in Canada. I have always admired their food menu at F & W . That Farm Fresh was good for sure.



Well it was the start to the end of our day, but it was a good one.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love your photos of Traders Sams! So funny we did not figure how to get in. Jo kept telling me the terrace was 'it' I was driving her gaga saying no there is an inside with effects!



It's a very non descript door for the entrance.  Very easy to miss.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love the way they change the scene with what you order waking up the godess cool what do you have to order for that! Nice they do food offering too. Looks like a fun day.



The Uh Oah, wakes the goddess and everyone in the bar chants, "Uh-Oah, Uh-Oah, Uh Oah Oah Oah.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I shall enjoy telling Jo there is an inside to Traders Sam and I have photo evidence lol..



  How did she take it?


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Same here. Meh. I like the queue area but the ride .... lacks something. Maelstrom was so great; I'm sad they destroyed it.



I liked @pkondz version better.



Steppesister said:


> Again, same opinion. Meh. Maybe because the Mexican I get up here is so amazing.



We have some pretty darned good ones here too.



Steppesister said:


> Emphasis being on little.







Steppesister said:


> this one sure is making the rounds.
> 
> And yes, I do believe there will be some.







dizneeat said:


> *Love this photos of two of my favourite ladies!!!
> 
> And again, work kept me off the boards and when I return I had to catch up about 4 pages! But I did make a lot of notes of what not to miss (including another visit to Trader Sam) when we return in the summer. *



Thanks! You will have such an amazing time this summer!



IowaTater said:


> I really wanted to ttry this but my friend said that it was very heavy on the pepper flavor.



I love pepper so I didn't notice. It was just good.



IowaTater said:


> I'm a sucker for drinks & entertainment.



It's definitely a fun place to hang out!



IowaTater said:


> We didn't either!! I thought it was just us but I guess maybe they were having issues with the cameras.



There were other people whose little head pictures were flying all over the map, so maybe it was just our car. Perhaps you got the same car?  



IowaTater said:


> I think we ran into you all on your way to Frozen. It was so nice to chat again, since Fran was under the weather during our first meet.



Yes! That's right! We ran into you in that stretch between Future World and World Showcase.



IowaTater said:


> This was another one I regret not getting a chance to try. It looks delicious.



It was really good but I had tried it before, so I made a point to fit it in.



IowaTater said:


> The Apple Pie drink is soooo good, although it looks a lot smaller than I remember it.



It was bigger than the wine. In fact I was having a hard time finishing it because it was filling, not like a regular drink.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I liked @pkondz version better


Which was...?


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> I don't remember if she did or not, but I know enough people with similar problems to know...
> ...I have had pretty severe foot pain in the past. I have bad planar fascisis in both feet, and wear orthotics in both shoes. Luckily getting the orthotics really made them 98% better, and I can make it through a week in the parks now without being hobbled. I'm very happy to be able to get around the parks without any problem, and don't envy those that do. (Though after a long day through the parks I WILL with all sincerity think "That's the way to travel!")



I was diagnosed with the same but it never was as severe as the broken bone. I have orthodics, but now I wear SAS shoes almost exclusively and they seem to do the trick.  Today we went to the park for an exclusive pin, lunch and some other AP opportunities. I learned that just to walk from the GCH to City Hall is half a mile. So not sure how far I walked (we spent four hours from door to door) but my feet are throbbing right now. I'm going to go take some ibuprofen and almost considered ordering out for dinner.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You chose...wisely.



Thank you. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



I'm glad I got your Homer seal of approval! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For Trader Sam's? Really?? Wow, you hit the jackpot!



I know. Huh?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's hilarious!



Isn't it?  And he did a very good underwater swim move while a beacon sound played on the loudspeaker.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Me no likey.



Yeah, but eventually it has to happen.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Perfect timing







Captain_Oblivious said:


> What?? I demand a refund!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good to know. From what I've seen I can't see myself really wanting to go back and do it again and again. Of course, I was never a huge fan of Maelstrom to begin with.



It just wasn't all that exciting, I think the other rode might have been better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice work!



Thanks! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's where the Trader Sams crowds went.



You're probably right!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow! You guys have this whole meet-up thing down to a science!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> We're getting so much mileage out of that one!



I know. Isn't it great?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Jo had to eat humble pie last night over inside Trader Sams lol...


----------



## rentayenta

Sadly I don't have her recipe but one my cousins may, I'll reach out to her.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Which was...?



Evil Elsa, and then she turned her sister evil....



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Jo had to eat humble pie last night over inside Trader Sams lol...



  Did you show her your photographic evidence?



rentayenta said:


> Sadly I don't have her recipe but one my cousins may, I'll reach out to her.



I have a recipe that Fran found for me. I liked it, but she wasn't as happy with it. I have a feeling there isn't one that will please us both. She wants a sweet sauce and I want a more savory.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> Did you show her your photographic evidence?



Oh yes! She was amazed!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh yes! She was amazed!


----------



## franandaj

Long "real life" update ahead, skip to the text in blue to get to the Trip Report.

So I have good news on the apartment front. Tuesday I rented the vacant place! If you read the chatter last week, I messed up taking an application and the tenants ended up backing out. Well this was actually a stroke of luck. The first tenants were barely qualified, but once they backed out another gentleman who had seen the place earlier in the week, submitted an application. On his own he was well qualified, and a nice guy to boot!

The Contractor got a look at the next vacant place and it's pretty much a mess! The tenants let their kids have free range with their crayons. Thank goodness the place has hardwood floors. If we had carpeting in there I'm sure it would be trashed as well. The only time I've seen walls in worse shape was when we had an older woman who lived there at least a dozen years and she was a chain smoker. After her daughter removed the pictures from the walls you could still see their outlines in the tobacco filth.   However it's nothing that can't be fixed with a mess of TSP and primer. They will be starting on that next week.  Say buh-bye to that security deposit though.

Remember the gas leak? This turned out to be a weird situation. Skip this paragraph if you aren't a DIY network kind of person. Well the water heater is in a closet in the laundry room, until about two months ago the door was vented in only one place. The laundry room is poorly insulated, so in summer it's 15° warmer than the rest of the house, in winter it's 15° colder. I began closing the laundry room door once Olga didn't need to stay in her “wing” of the house. That's how the problems with the water heater began. At first the pilot light just went out. Then once they vented the door at the bottom (the top was already done) the gas started to leak. This took some serious detective work to figure out. Our heat/AC return vent is in the laundry room about 4-6 feet from the water heater. Well when you shut the laundry room door, it creates negative pressure. Essentially the laundry room is in a vacuum while the heat/AC is running, thus sucking the gas from the heater into the house. Pretty much our only solution (that makes sense) is to install a tankless on the exterior of the house.  Cha-ching! there goes another couple grand. And don't get me started on the leak in the jacuzzi skimmer.  

And while all this work will be going on, Fran and I will be going on our last cruise (until we get the old place done). That is progressing but still not done yet, but more on that later. Planning for this cruise has thrown a bit of a curve at us. I didn't realize that the Oscars are taking place during our cruise. It turns out that the show might start just as the late dining is getting underway. I found out that Cabanas serves dinner between 6:30-8:30, so there is another option for a sit down meal besides Palo, Remy or the Main Dining rooms. We won't know when or where they're showing until we get our Navigator the first night.  However in the interest of potentially skipping dinner in the MDR that night, I called Disney and put in a rotational dining request for Rotation #1 (Royal Court, Animator's Palate, Enchanted Garden, RC, AP AP, EG) That means we’ll be eating in each of the restaurants once and Enchanted Garden twice (two additional nights beyond the Oscars we are skipping the MDR for Palo and Remy).  So with this rotation we’ll be skipping the Rotational Menu in Animator’s, which is becoming my least favorite of the rotational menus. The night we are in Animator’s will be the Star Wars Menu. So many details!

Fran also reminded me that the Flower and Garden Festival is going on when we get to WDW. I haven't even looked at the kiosks menu, and we have way too many ADRs to enjoy the kiosks. Then again we are there on a weekend, so they will be busy. This is another wrench thrown into our plans!

So back to the old apartment. The shot glass collection is all packed up. The wine is halfway removed from the cabinet and we took another load of stuff to the thrift store. We won't be done before the next trip, but stuff is steadily disappearing from the apartment. The biggest worry is statues of the three hitchhiking ghosts. The are rather bulky and we just don't have a space for them. They need to be photographed and put up on eBay, but we keep forgetting to bring the camera over. Other than that our furniture is slowly leaving either via Craigslist or Thrift Store. 

So back to the TR!

We had just said “goodbye” to Pam after visiting a few kiosks around World Showcase.  Back in the room, we had some dressing up to do!  I showered first since my hair takes longer to dry and I refuse to use a blow dryer. Fran got showered and ready. I don't know where we lost all the time. We were supposed to be leaving the room at 5:15 but somehow we didn't get on our way until closer to 6PM. Rather than take a bus to MK and monorail to GF, we decided to take the friendship boat to DHS and a bus to the GF. That plan went out the window when there was already one scooter in line for the GF. Instead we got in the line for the Contemporary and then we would take a monorail to the GF.

Once we were on the bus, Jill let us know that the monorail was experiencing delays due to a sick train that needed to be taken off the tracks. Hence the reason we didn’t take a bus from the Beach Club to the MK!  

Once we got to the Contemporary we went up to the Monorail boarding platform only to find out that we would be experiencing a 10 minute delay at the Poly because of the sick train.  Jill was already at the restaurant and assured us that we were OK. They knew we were having transportation issues.  I did get this shot of the sunset on our way there.





Finally we were underway and headed to the GF. Once we were seated we could finally relax.









Here are the menus, sorry they are so blurry.  I would have taken another picture, but I have no idea what happened to the menus once we got back home!  In our old house, I had a drawer where I put all the fancy menus, but I don’t have one of those in the new house, so they’re floating around somewhere, and no I don’t mean like Madame Leota’s head!

Jill went with the 10 course menu.





While Fran and I went with the 7 course menu, although Fran swapped in some extras from the 10 course menu.





All three of us opted for the wine pairings.  Before I get started let’s just say that everything was incredibly good.  The only thing picky about my eating is that I don’t like different flavors of food to touch.  Other than that, I will eat just about anything that someone puts in front of me (with a few exceptions).  Each little plate that they brought us was just spectacular, and the flavors become more complex over the evening to challenge your palate.

First came the Amuse bouche, I believe that it was Sea Bass sashimi with Creme Fraiche.





Jill’s Amuse Bouche was a Caluliflower Panna Cotta with American Caviar. Not being a fan of Cauliflower I was happy to have gone with the 7 course menu.  I borrowed these pictures from Jill and for some reason they are at a much smaller resolution than my own.





The bread is always my downfall.  Because I am usually starving by the time I arrive, it takes all my restraint not to dig into the bread.  If I do, then I use up too much space on bread and can’t finish the dessert!





And here is the butter (which was hidden under the little dome on the table.





Fran and I had a choice on this one.  Octopus with Baby Beets or Rohan Duck with Soba Noodles.  I don’t mind Octopus, but I do not like beets, so both of us went with the Duck.





Jill’s first course was King Crab with Cucumber and Dill.  This is where Fran got creative and ordered one of those for us!





On our menu, we had a choice of Popcorn Crusted Diver Scallop, Panisse and Blood Orange or Wild Turbot with toasted capers and preserved lemon.  So we ordered one of each and switched halfway through.  Both of us were pleased with this choice!









While Fran and I were eating our three second courses, they brought out a Diver Scallop with Baby Bok Choy for Jill.





I think Fran and I were either still working on ours, or we took a break when Jill was also served the Wild Turbot with capers and lemon.  I believe it was the Turbot that was served with the horseradish on a sharkskin paddle, but we have no photographic evidence of it!

Next they brought us Truffle Bread.





I didn’t get a picture of the butter evidently, but Jill did!





On our next course, Fran and I had a choice of Chicken or Rabbit. She had a pet rabbit.  Fran does not eat rabbit.  So we both went with the Green Circle Chicken with Chestnuts and Butternut Squash.





Jill was working on her New Zealand Langoustine with Nage Crema at this point.





Fran and I were slowing down a bit. And Jill was served the Smoked Rohan Duck with Fuji Apples and Celery Root.  We all oohed and aahed as the smoke came out from the dome on her plate.





They made a serious presentation for the butter for our last bit of bread.  They brought out this Toque shaped butter and shaved off pieces for us.









Then Jill was served a Marcho Farms Veal “En Croute”.





Our Mains (of which we only got one) arrived.  I had the Lamb Loin and Belly with Smoked Paprika Red Pepper Sauce.  This was very very tasty, but I could tell I was quickly running out of room, so I had them pack it up to go about halfway through.





Fran went the extra mile and paid the upcharge not only to have the Australian Kobe Beef with Bordelaise Sauce, she also got the Miyazaki Japanese Beef.





Jill also was served Australian Kobe Beef with Roasted Garlic Potatoes.  I think she did the upcharge for the Japanese beef as well.





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Fran and I had a choice of a Selection of Cheeses or Dragon Fruit Lychee Sorbet.  That was a no brainer, Cheese of course!  I have no idea what they were and chances are, I wouldn’t find them and purchase them at home anyways, so I just enjoyed them.





And then we got the cool coffee machine.  I think Jill ordered tea, so that’s why there are two in there.





Now if you could have deciphered the dessert choices on the menu and and you have been paying even the slightest bit of attention on my cruise trip reports, you should already know what I’m having for dessert.  Perhaps this will give you a hint.





I believe while they were pouring my drink, Jill was served her Spiced Caramel Apple Mousse.





Then she got her Peruvian Chocolate Crunch.  We had been served this dessert the last time we dined here.





And there it is!  The thing of beauty!  A Grand Marnier Souffle!





Fran ordered the Caramelized Banana Gateau.





AND a Grand Marnier Souffle!





They brought the Truffle Cart to the table and we left with a selection of Truffles.









Now here’s where the funny part happens.  After dinner, Fran said that I didn't want to see the check.  She was just being funny. I'm not sure how it all happened but Jill and I ended up having a pseudo struggle over the check. All I wanted to do was see it as I curious how much damage we had done.  Once I finally got a hold of it, I'm not sure what happened, but somehow we ended up leaving with BOTH copies of the check!    We took the monorail to the MK and had to catch the next bus back to the BCV as the one that was there when we arrived was already full. I  fell asleep at the bus stop at MK waiting for the next bus. Once they got us tied down, I laid my head back down on the tiller and fell back asleep.

When we arrived at our room about an hour or more later (it was after 1AM) there was a message on the voicemail asking us to call our server's cell phone so that they could settle our check.  Ooops!  Fran handled everything while I continued to bed.


----------



## Steppesister

So much deliciousness!! So similar, and yet many things so different than mine. Will have to come back to comment later.... but have read.


----------



## happymommy

OMG - Thank you, Allison, for allowing me to "binge read" your amazing trip report!

I love your trips.  You and Fran have the best trips, and I love your reports!

When are you going in March?  My DD (she is a proud LGBTQ girl and I've known since she was 12 and totally am happy that she is cool with herself, unlike how it was many years ago when folks had to be quiet) I love how the world is now.  We're going (again) mid-March.  I love the Flower and Garden Festival, and it's her senior year, so not sure when she and I can go back (but I want to do F&W some time).

I love your older photos - you guys have been on so many awesome trips!


----------



## rentayenta

Oh em geeeeee! Jill told me about your fabulous dinner but wow, it looks amazing!  Glad you ladies had a great time and didn't stiff the server.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Yay for getting the first flat rented!  Hopefully the other one won't be too hard to prepare.

You have made lots of progress on clearing out items.

I am the same about no hair dryer and not having my food touch!

The dinner looks very elegant!  I'm afraid I'm not that adventurous. 

When will you be in FL for the F&G?


----------



## Pinkocto

WOWZA! What a MEAL!!!   

That banana dessert Fran had looks beyond fabulous.

Congratulations on renting the apartment!!!

Totally unrelated, but thanks to your fun experience at the Hoop Dee Doo Review I just booked it for my birthday 

I have not gotten my March schedule yet, so hopefully I can run over one day and see you after the cruise.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Your dinner looks awesome.  It seems they finally switched up the menu enough that we may consider going back again.  (For a period of like 6 years - it felt like nothing every changed).


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that this will all work out.



franandaj said:


> So back to the old apartment. The shot glass collection is all packed up. The wine is halfway removed from the cabinet and we took another load of stuff to the thrift store.



That sounds like great progress.



franandaj said:


> The biggest worry is statues of the three hitchhiking ghosts. The are rather bulky and we just don't have a space for them.



What a shame.



franandaj said:


>



That is a beautiful photo. What a shame about the transport issues. The meal looked delicious.



franandaj said:


> When we arrived at our room about an hour or more later (it was after 1AM) there was a message on the voicemail asking us to call our server's cell phone so that they could settle our check. Ooops!



Oh dear, that must have been a bit of a shock for everybody involved. I am glad that this could be sorted out without having to go back.

Corinna


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> All I wanted to do was see it as I curious how much damage we had done. Once I finally got a hold of it, I'm not sure what happened, but somehow we ended up leaving with BOTH copies of the check!


Dine and dash at V & A? It is very funny to read about it, but I am sure you weren't laughing at the time. My daughter almost passed out when we got our bill at Carthay Circle last month. I don't think we could handle a V & A meal without smelling salts. It's nice to just go all out once in a while, though.

Regarding people commenting that they want to trade places with Fran on her scooter - I know that can get frustrating. Sometimes my husband walks with hiking sticks and people will say things to him about how they've never seen anyone try to ski on pavement, etc., as if it is a choice or a fashion statement. Once in a while, someone will say they want his sticks and he will tell them that he wants their knees. 

I push one of my dogs in a stroller and the rest of my dogs walk. People often ask me why he is so special that he gets a ride. I usually just say he is blind, which is true, but he also has severe arthritis, cushing's disease and cancer. He'd much rather walk if he could. Most people have a rather shocked expression to hear he is blind. It's like it never occurs to people that there is a reason why he isn't walking.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> So much deliciousness!! So similar, and yet many things so different than mine. Will have to come back to comment later.... but have read.



That's how I felt reading your TR!



happymommy said:


> OMG - Thank you, Allison, for allowing me to "binge read" your amazing trip report!
> 
> I love your trips. You and Fran have the best trips, and I love your reports!





I've got to wrap this one up quick! Next one starts in 5 days. We're at WDW the first weekend in March.



happymommy said:


> When are you going in March? My DD (she is a proud LGBTQ girl and I've known since she was 12 and totally am happy that she is cool with herself, unlike how it was many years ago when folks had to be quiet) I love how the world is now. We're going (again) mid-March. I love the Flower and Garden Festival, and it's her senior year, so not sure when she and I can go back (but I want to do F&W some time).



That's so great that she can be open about it. Even better that she has realized. For me that was the hardest part.



happymommy said:


> I love your older photos - you guys have been on so many awesome trips!



Thanks!



rentayenta said:


> Oh em geeeeee! Jill told me about your fabulous dinner but wow, it looks amazing!  Glad you ladies had a great time and didn't stiff the server.



We had a great time! And I would never stiff a server. She got a nice tip.


----------



## KBOhio

I am loving your trip report! So happy you rented out one apartment and good luck leasing the other!
Victoria and Albert's looked amazing ...that would be a dream for us!


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> I remember. Sorry you felt so lousy. We should plan to meet up at least for a little bit. We get to the Boardwalk on Saturday morning. Lunch at Chefs de France, so far nothing, but hoping to get a Paddlefish dinner reservation. Sunday we're having lunch at Art Smiths in DS and dinner at Via Napoli. Monday is our standard breakfast at 1900 PF. Then we catch the plane home.



So you are arriving at DW on Sat. March 4th? Staying at the Boardwalk and going to dinner in Epcot. We should be able to meet up then. We are planning to be in Epcot on Sat. and Sunday. 



franandaj said:


> *Strawberry Soup*
> 
> 2 ½ pounds frozen Strawberries
> 16 oz Heavy Cream
> 2 oz Sour Cream
> 3 oz plain Yogurt
> ½ pound fresh Strawberries



Oh geez! I wish you hadn't told me! I have no business eating all that cream! But I can't wait!! :



franandaj said:


> I decided not to take the camera so that I could just live in the moment.



What a concept!!! I am always taking pictures and forget to be in the moment!



cruisehopeful said:


> Dine and dash at V & A? It is very funny to read about it



I wonder what the waiter thought when he realized you had left without paying the bill!  Glad they were able to track you down and take care of it over the phone. 

Every dish in that V&A meal was a work of art!


----------



## happymommy

Darn, we're going March 17th!  Hope you have a great next trip!


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> Yay for getting the first flat rented!  Hopefully the other one won't be too hard to prepare.
> 
> You have made lots of progress on clearing out items.



It's slow going, but we are making progress.



tiggrbaby said:


> I am the same about no hair dryer and not having my food touch!
> 
> The dinner looks very elegant!  I'm afraid I'm not that adventurous.
> 
> When will you be in FL for the F&G?



Yay for another person crazy like me!  I have always loved adventurous multi course meals.  Ever since my parents took me to a place that had multi course meals and served us sorbet in the middle of the meal.  Since then I've always loved them.

We are in Florida the 4-6 of March.



Pinkocto said:


> WOWZA! What a MEAL!!!
> 
> That banana dessert Fran had looks beyond fabulous.



I'm not a fan of banana desserts, but she liked it.  And yes it was quite a meal!



Pinkocto said:


> Congratulations on renting the apartment!!!



It's a huge relief.  Hopefully by the time we get back from our trip it will be ready to rent.



Pinkocto said:


> Totally unrelated, but thanks to your fun experience at the Hoop Dee Doo Review I just booked it for my birthday



I hope you enjoy it!



Pinkocto said:


> I have not gotten my March schedule yet, so hopefully I can run over one day and see you after the cruise.



So far I have nothing concrete, but I'm trying to fill in my dance card...



Dis_Yoda said:


> Your dinner looks awesome.  It seems they finally switched up the menu enough that we may consider going back again.  (For a period of like 6 years - it felt like nothing every changed).



I know what that's like.  It's been three years since I ate there.  It seems that we make it there about every three years.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that this will all work out.
> 
> That sounds like great progress.



Now we just need to get the last of the stuff out of there.....



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame.



They are really big, like they would take up at least six or eight feet in whatever room they went in.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is a beautiful photo. What a shame about the transport issues. The meal looked delicious.



It was delicious.  So perhaps again in 2019.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh dear, that must have been a bit of a shock for everybody involved. I am glad that this could be sorted out without having to go back.



We did have to call and add the tip the next day, but they billed our room charge for the meal cost.



cruisehopeful said:


> Dine and dash at V & A? It is very funny to read about it, but I am sure you weren't laughing at the time. My daughter almost passed out when we got our bill at Carthay Circle last month. I don't think we could handle a V & A meal without smelling salts. It's nice to just go all out once in a while, though.



I imagine that one person's meal with wine pairings might rival the bill at Carthay.  Although I haven't eaten there in years.



cruisehopeful said:


> Regarding people commenting that they want to trade places with Fran on her scooter - I know that can get frustrating. Sometimes my husband walks with hiking sticks and people will say things to him about how they've never seen anyone try to ski on pavement, etc., as if it is a choice or a fashion statement. Once in a while, someone will say they want his sticks and he will tell them that he wants their knees.
> 
> I push one of my dogs in a stroller and the rest of my dogs walk. People often ask me why he is so special that he gets a ride. I usually just say he is blind, which is true, but he also has severe arthritis, cushing's disease and cancer. He'd much rather walk if he could. Most people have a rather shocked expression to hear he is blind. It's like it never occurs to people that there is a reason why he isn't walking.



Some people can say some pretty idiotic things.



KBOhio said:


> I am loving your trip report! So happy you rented out one apartment and good luck leasing the other!
> Victoria and Albert's looked amazing ...that would be a dream for us!





We enjoyed our meal there, I can't wait to eat at Remy next week!



dhorner233 said:


> So you are arriving at DW on Sat. March 4th? Staying at the Boardwalk and going to dinner in Epcot. We should be able to meet up then. We are planning to be in Epcot on Sat. and Sunday.



Perhaps we can meet up after our lunch in Epcot.  We are planning on shopping for a while after we eat.



dhorner233 said:


> Oh geez! I wish you hadn't told me! I have no business eating all that cream! But I can't wait!! :



It's really rich, I only have a small bowl, maybe another half of one.



dhorner233 said:


> What a concept!!! I am always taking pictures and forget to be in the moment!



On a first time on a ride, I try to enjoy it all.  Second time I'll take pictures.



dhorner233 said:


> I wonder what the waiter thought when he realized you had left without paying the bill!  Glad they were able to track you down and take care of it over the phone.
> 
> Every dish in that V&A meal was a work of art!



She was probably freaking out.  She asked us to call her cell phone, so she was pretty desperate.



happymommy said:


> Darn, we're going March 17th!  Hope you have a great next trip!



I'll actually be staying at DL that night.  We accidentally rented a two bedroom villa instead of a one bedroom.


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> Perhaps we can meet up after our lunch in Epcot. We are planning on shopping for a while after we eat.



Sounds good. What time is your lunch? I see I still have your phone number in my cell phone. Unless it has changed.


----------



## franandaj

I know that I'm updating at lightning speed, but I need to wrap this thing up because at the end of the week, I'm off on another adventure.  Our last one until the place is cleaned out.  So bear with me. The final update is already written and I may post it while we're on the trip along with a link to the next trip report.

Day 9

Thank goodness our vacation was starting to slow down at this point. I'm not even sure what time I woke up, but I certainly didn't bounce out of bed. When I started “mentally packing” the day before, I had already decided to pack up two of our suitcases on this day so that we were almost halfway done and wouldn't have to do it all on the last day.

I knew that I could pack up our formal outfits, and really we only needed two days worth of clothes to wear.

There was a load of laundry in the machine and it had finished it's wash cycle, but I had to take out the items we wanted to hang dry and start it on the drying cycle. I did that first thing even before getting dressed, when I went out into the Living Room/Kitchen, I saw this sad sight.





Laundry underway, I started coffee. Armed with my coffee, and having eventually gotten dressed, I pulled out the first suitcase. I filled it up pretty quickly and started on the second one.

We had a ton of leftovers and the night before we decided that the best option would be to put them in baggies and freeze them. Then we would pick up one of the insulated Disney totes that they were offering for a “deal” with a purchase of $X. Since we were actually leaving the room the night before we had to check out, we had the room all the way up until we would leave. That way we could toss everything in the tote as we went to catch the Tragic Express and it might stay cold for the trip home. So I began to pack up the leftovers in baggies. I ate a little bit of the chicken leftovers from France and it was still really good.  It was about this time that I started to hassle Fran to get up out of bed.

We had received another message on our voicemail  (besides the one from the server) the night before. It was from the BCV staff notifying us that there would be a power shutdown between 11:30AM and 2PM. It was 10:30 and about time for her to get going. Besides we had a lunch reservation at 1PM.

When she was dressed and came out to the living room she noticed there was a message on the machine. It was telling us that the Villas would be unaffected by the power outage, so we could relax.

The dryer finished up and I checked it, most everything was dry so I took out everything that was done and started the last couple items back up again.  About half an hour later I realized that I had started them washing again as opposed to drying.  

I had wanted to leave at 12:15 so we could check into lunch in plenty of time. But due to an urgent need to purchase tickets for Game of Thrones In Concert for next March, we didn't end up leaving until 20 to one. Ah!  So it was this day, not the one previously mentioned.

Upon check in we were sent to the bar to claim our welcome glass of Cava and then we were to wait for everyone to arrive. In hindsight it was good we weren't early as we had to stand the entire time until we were seated for the lunch.  You can see how pleased Fran is with that.





We stood in the bar and waited while they set up the room.









The wines were pre poured and they were placed on a menu so that we could see each course and the wine that would accompany it.





Our first dish was Rock Shrimp with garlic, corn, and tomatoes.  It was fantastic!  I ate every little piece of shrimp and it was so tasty!










I was a little concerned about the next dish.



 

I’ve had bad reactions to Eggplant, but I’ve also learned that when you have an allergy to something in the dishes, they completely swap it out with something else, or even worse, just omit the entire thing from your plate.  I was hoping that I could just pick around the Eggplant and still enjoy the tuna. I noticed that for people who didn’t get this dish, they were given something off the regular menu that didn’t look nearly as good as the tuna. 





I was right, I couldn’t even find any Eggplant on the plate.





Next was our lamb course paired with the red wine.





The lamb itself was fantastic, but I loved the saffron risotto as well.  This meal was turning out to be quite a good value. Portions were large and again I was starting to get full.  I believe that I took one of these chops home.





For dessert we were served a Moscatel Wine and Chocolate Baklava.  I’m sure that it’s not at all traditional, but it was great!





We still had some little coupons to use up and I decided to have another Kahluatini.





Fran got a couple donuts to have in the room.









She wanted to check out some shops and could tell I was sort of fading so she suggested I go back to the room and she would catch up to me there. This was around 3:30PM or so and I crawled right into bed. She texted me that she was going to go to Mouse Gears and I said that was fine. After that, I'm pretty sure that I went out like a light. She came back around 5PM and laid down for a nap as well.

We had a 7:20 reservation at the Brown Derby that I had made the night before. We were going to eat quickly and then go out and try to catch the fireworks. Pam was going to join us after she finished some personal business. Originally our plan was to leave at 6PM and try to get into the restaurant early, but Pam didn't finish until later and said she would just barely make it by 7:20. So we decided to take our time and didn't leave the room until maybe 6:30 or so. When we got to the dock for the Friendship boat we had just missed one, so we waited. The next one that came could only take one ECV, so we decided to wait for the next one. It was still before 7PM, so we had a little time. When the next boat arrived, they had two ECVs and said we could wait for the next boat. By this time it was after 7PM, and we realized that we would never make it to the reservation on time.

Pam and I were texting alternate plans and she was fine to come to the resort so I opened the app and found an ADR at the Trattoria, but since I had a conflicting reservation the only thing I could do was call the dining number to see about changing it. They were able to get us in at 8:35, but couldn't stop the no show charge on my credit card. However they assured me that if I called back the next day they would be happy to put a reversal on it because of transportation difficulties.

We met Pam in the lobby and headed to the Boardwalk.

We.had wanted to check out the Abracadabar and since we still had some time before our reservation this would be perfect. There were three seats in the back and I snagged them. The menu isn’t all that easy to read, but I gave it a shot.





The bar was cool, but I know that I won’t wait a ton to have a drink there, Trader Sam’s is much more fun!





Fran and I each got the Conjurita.  When the waitress brought the drink it was purple.





Then she poured it into the shaker cup and poured it back in the glass. It was pink.





Pam got the Magic Mirror.





We checked in at the Trattoria and they told us that they were running right on time, meaning our table wouldn't be ready for another 10-15 minutes. We worked on our drinks and were seated at 8:35.

Pam was happy to find out that they had an extensive menu for dietary requirements. There were plenty of choices available, plus we had arrived on the first day that they unveiled a new menu.





We split the Calamari amongst the three of us.  Fran and I split the Caprese salad, this time they made it with yellow tomatoes, but it was still just as delicious!  The fresh made mozzarella was just as delicious as before.





Pam ordered the carbonara pasta with gluten free pasta and no bacon or onions. Sorry no pictures.

Fran and I ordered the wild mushroom pizza with bechamel.





Our meal here was just a tasty as the week before! However when it came to dessert we had learned a thing or two. We declined dessert from their menu as we had other plans.

Once we paid the check, we headed next door to the Ample Hills Creamery which gave us much more bag for our bucks. 

















Fran got two scoops in the cup Sally Sells Seashells which is Fresh and Fluffy Orange Marshmallow Ice Cream with house made Salty Chocolate Sea Shells and ooey gooey buttercake ice cream.





I got the peppermint patty ice cream in an oreo cookie cone.





Pam got a cup of ice cream, but I didn’t get a picture.  We ate our ice cream as we walked back around from the Boardwalk to the Beach Club. Once we got back to the BCV we said our goodbyes.


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> Sounds good. What time is your lunch? I see I still have your phone number in my cell phone. Unless it has changed.



Our lunch reservation is at 1:00PM.  Same phone number.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> It's hard to find time for everything at WDW, but at least we were able to pick up your Nautilus.



I appreciate you picking up the Nautilus during your trip.


What an amazing meal at Victoria and Albert's. Glad that you and Fran were able to enjoy a great meal with Jill.

Lunch looks really appetizing at the Spice Road Table restaurant. That is neat that you were able to hang out with Pam again during the trip.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> So I have good news on the apartment front. Tuesday I rented the vacant place! If you read the chatter last week, I messed up taking an application and the tenants ended up backing out. Well this was actually a stroke of luck. The first tenants were barely qualified, but once they backed out another gentleman who had seen the place earlier in the week, submitted an application. On his own he was well qualified, and a nice guy to boot!



Glad that worked out for you!



franandaj said:


> Pretty much our only solution (that makes sense) is to install a tankless on the exterior of the house. Cha-ching! there goes another couple grand.



 That's just painful.



franandaj said:


> And while all this work will be going on, Fran and I will be going on our last cruise (until we get the old place done).



You keep saying that...



franandaj said:


> Once we were on the bus, Jill let us know that the monorail was experiencing delays due to a sick train that needed to be taken off the tracks.



That is happening way too frequently.



franandaj said:


>



Gorgeous sunset!



franandaj said:


> In our old house, I had a drawer where I put all the fancy menus, but I don’t have one of those in the new house, so they’re floating around somewhere, and no I don’t mean like Madame Leota’s head!







franandaj said:


> I will eat just about anything that someone puts in front of me (with a few exceptions).



Not me, but I never graduated beyond a 4th grade diet anyway.



franandaj said:


> The bread is always my downfall. Because I am usually starving by the time I arrive, it takes all my restraint not to dig into the bread.










franandaj said:


> And here is the butter (which was hidden under the little dome on the table.



I'd be afraid to cut into that and ruin it.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I had a choice on this one. Octopus with Baby Beets or Rohan Duck with Soba Noodles.



Yeah...I'll have the duck.



franandaj said:


> I believe it was the Turbot that was served with the horseradish on a sharkskin paddle, but we have no photographic evidence of it!



Well, let's get to work here!  We still don't know if it was genuine or faux sharkskin.



franandaj said:


> On our next course, Fran and I had a choice of Chicken or Rabbit. She had a pet rabbit. Fran does not eat rabbit.



I can't say I'd go out of my way for rabbit, either.  Scotty has a stuffed animal bison he carries around and was aghast when I was ordering a bison burger in Wyoming.



franandaj said:


> Now if you could have deciphered the dessert choices on the menu and and you have been paying even the slightest bit of attention on my cruise trip reports, you should already know what I’m having for dessert.



You'd be proud--I guessed it!



franandaj said:


> Once I finally got a hold of it, I'm not sure what happened, but somehow we ended up leaving with BOTH copies of the check!





franandaj said:


> When we arrived at our room about an hour or more later (it was after 1AM) there was a message on the voicemail asking us to call our server's cell phone so that they could settle our check. Ooops!



Wow...you Dined and Dashed V&A's!  Bold move!



franandaj said:


> I need to wrap this thing up because at the end of the week, I'm off on another adventure. Our last one until the place is cleaned out.



You keep saying that...



franandaj said:


>



Man, I got depressed just looking at that.



franandaj said:


> When we got to the dock for the Friendship boat we had just missed one, so we waited. The next one that came could only take one ECV, so we decided to wait for the next one. It was still before 7PM, so we had a little time. When the next boat arrived, they had two ECVs and said we could wait for the next boat. By this time it was after 7PM, and we realized that we would never make it to the reservation on time.



Oh brother.  It's turning into a comedy of errors.



franandaj said:


> However they assured me that if I called back the next day they would be happy to put a reversal on it because of transportation difficulties.



That was good of them.



franandaj said:


> Then she poured it into the shaker cup and poured it back in the glass. It was pink.



No way!  That's a neat trick!


----------



## Pinkocto

I can come see you either the 4th or 5th, I have both days off  


Last days are no good, but I was so pleased we could get together again! I thought for certain you got pictures of my food. That meal was soooo good! I took mom and other family in December. So yummy. And the icecream   

That was the night I had the inspection on house #2. 

Did they refund the charge the next day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I know that I'm updating at lightning speed, but I need to wrap this thing up because at the end of the week, I'm off on another adventure.



That has come around quickly.



franandaj said:


> We had a ton of leftovers and the night before we decided that the best option would be to put them in baggies and freeze them. Then we would pick up one of the insulated Disney totes that they were offering for a “deal” with a purchase of $X.



That sounds like a great solution.



franandaj said:


> About half an hour later I realized that I had started them washing again as opposed to drying.



How annoying.



franandaj said:


> In hindsight it was good we weren't early as we had to stand the entire time until we were seated for the lunch.



How strange that there was nowhere to sit while you were waiting. Lunch looked amazing.



franandaj said:


> We had a 7:20 reservation at the Brown Derby that I had made the night before. We were going to eat quickly and then go out and try to catch the fireworks. Pam was going to join us after she finished some personal business. Originally our plan was to leave at 6PM and try to get into the restaurant early, but Pam didn't finish until later and said she would just barely make it by 7:20. So we decided to take our time and didn't leave the room until maybe 6:30 or so. When we got to the dock for the Friendship boat we had just missed one, so we waited. The next one that came could only take one ECV, so we decided to wait for the next one. It was still before 7PM, so we had a little time. When the next boat arrived, they had two ECVs and said we could wait for the next boat. By this time it was after 7PM, and we realized that we would never make it to the reservation on time.



That sounds like a complete nightmare.



franandaj said:


> Pam and I were texting alternate plans and she was fine to come to the resort so I opened the app and found an ADR at the Trattoria



I am glad that you managed to find an alternative.



franandaj said:


> They were able to get us in at 8:35, but couldn't stop the no show charge on my credit card. However they assured me that if I called back the next day they would be happy to put a reversal on it because of transportation difficulties.



That is what I call great customer service.



franandaj said:


> We.had wanted to check out the Abracadabar and since we still had some time before our reservation this would be perfect. There were three seats in the back and I snagged them.



What a nice bonus that you got to experience this.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I each got the Conjurita. When the waitress brought the drink it was purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she poured it into the shaker cup and poured it back in the glass. It was pink.



This looks really neat.



franandaj said:


> Pam was happy to find out that they had an extensive menu for dietary requirements. There were plenty of choices available, plus we had arrived on the first day that they unveiled a new menu.



Sounds like a win win situation. Sometimes things really happen for a reason.



franandaj said:


> Fran got two scoops in the cup Sally Sells Seashells which is Fresh and Fluffy Orange Marshmallow Ice Cream with house made Salty Chocolate Sea Shells and ooey gooey buttercake ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the peppermint patty ice cream in an oreo cookie cone.



The ice cream looks delicious. 

Corinna


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


>



Just lovely! 



franandaj said:


>



Super fantastic photo of you 3!!



franandaj said:


>



This one was hands down my absolute favorite dish of the evening. I could have easily been very happy with this for dessert. 



franandaj said:


>



I sure wish I could have gotten a picture of this too. It was really pretty cool as far as presentation, no? 



franandaj said:


>



Wished I hadn't have been so darn full by then. Adore me some cheese! 



franandaj said:


>



THE EYELASH DESSERT!!!! 



franandaj said:


> And there it is! The thing of beauty! A Grand Marnier Souffle!



Ok, so I'm VERY much having this next time. YUM!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> I appreciate you picking up the Nautilus during your trip.



As Fran always says, she loves spending other people's money!



mvf-m11c said:


> What an amazing meal at Victoria and Albert's. Glad that you and Fran were able to enjoy a great meal with Jill.



It was so fantastic and even better to spend it with great company!



mvf-m11c said:


> Lunch looks really appetizing at the Spice Road Table restaurant. That is neat that you were able to hang out with Pam again during the trip.



It was another great meal. I didn't know what to expect and it didn't disappoint!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad that worked out for you!



It was a relief!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's just painful.



And now it turns out our jacuzzi has a leak in the skimmer. Yay!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You keep saying that...



And after this we will not be boarding a ship or a plane until the old place is cleaned out....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That is happening way too frequently.



Maybe they need new trains....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Gorgeous sunset!



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not me, but I never graduated beyond a 4th grade diet anyway.



I didn't always eat like this. But the summer after my freshman year of college, I got bored eating burgers, fries and nachos for every meal, so I made an effort to try new things. My sister on the other hand never graduated beyond a fourth grade diet.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'd be afraid to cut into that and ruin it.



But if you knew the deliciousness you wouldn't hestate to do it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah...I'll have the duck.



Actually I really like octopus, it was the beets that were gross.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, let's get to work here! We still don't know if it was genuine or faux sharkskin.



For what we paid, I'm gonna guess genuine.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can't say I'd go out of my way for rabbit, either. Scotty has a stuffed animal bison he carries around and was aghast when I was ordering a bison burger in Wyoming.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> You'd be proud--I guessed it!



Good for you! Touchdown!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow...you Dined and Dashed V&A's! Bold move!



And to think, I've never ever done that in my life, and of all places to start!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You keep saying that...







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, I got depressed just looking at that.



I better not keep looking, I'm going to see another one in a little over a week.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh brother. It's turning into a comedy of errors.



Yeah, we might have been better off taking the path!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That was good of them.



I was impressed.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No way! That's a neat trick!



It was pretty cool. I wonder if other drinks do similar things.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Armed with my coffee



This cracks me up! Some morning's are just... like that. 



franandaj said:


> We had a ton of leftovers and the night before we decided that the best option would be to put them in baggies and freeze them.



This is GENIUS!!!!! 



franandaj said:


>



Holy crap!! I would NOT want to cross her! 



franandaj said:


> but couldn't stop the no show charge on my credit card. However they assured me that if I called back the next day they would be happy to put a reversal on it because of transportation difficulties.



This is twice in a very short time for unreliable transportation.  



franandaj said:


> The bar was cool, but I know that I won’t wait a ton to have a drink there, Trader Sam’s is much more fun!





franandaj said:


>



Now THAT is a winning combination!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I can come see you either the 4th or 5th, I have both days off



Well I'm glad we have this all worked out!  



Pinkocto said:


> Last days are no good, but I was so pleased we could get together again! I thought for certain you got pictures of my food. That meal was soooo good! I took mom and other family in December. So yummy. And the icecream



I think with all the sending it back and such, we were too busy eating by the time you finally got your pasta.



Pinkocto said:


> That was the night I had the inspection on house #2.



  I'm glad you finally got one, sorry it had to be dragged all the way out to #4.



Pinkocto said:


> Did they refund the charge the next day?



Not the next day, but they told me it would take a while to go through the system.  It came through within 30 days.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That has come around quickly.



I know and now it's less than 48 hours!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a great solution.



And I even got to eat the chicken from the French lunch once I got home.  It was still delicious!



dolphingirl47 said:


> How annoying.



Yeah, this trip proved to me why I will not purchase an all in one washer / dryer.



dolphingirl47 said:


> How strange that there was nowhere to sit while you were waiting. Lunch looked amazing.



I suppose, we could have gone out to the bar, but we were hovering so that we could get the closest table with a seat on the end, so Fran didn't have a hard time getting in, or someone behind her.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a complete nightmare.



More of a minor annoyance.  It all worked out in the end.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is what I call great customer service.



The lady on the phone was very nice and tried to accommodate us as much as possible.



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a nice bonus that you got to experience this.



I was glad to tick it off the list.  No need to wait for it if I want to go back, now I know, what it's like.  It's nice, but not long wait nice.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks really neat.



It was a cool trick, I'm glad I had my camera handy!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Sounds like a win win situation. Sometimes things really happen for a reason.



True.  Pam found another great location for her special dining and we got to try more things on the menu there.  I really liked that place.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The ice cream looks delicious.



We are definitely going back here in about a week when we are staying at the Boardwalk!



Steppesister said:


> Just lovely!



Thank you!



Steppesister said:


> Super fantastic photo of you 3!!



That was before we drank all the wine!



Steppesister said:


> This one was hands down my absolute favorite dish of the evening. I could have easily been very happy with this for dessert.



Really???  Huh.  I'm not sure I could pick one, but the turbot was really good, and I loved the Grand Marnier Souffle!



Steppesister said:


> I sure wish I could have gotten a picture of this too. It was really pretty cool as far as presentation, no?



I thought it was totally cool!  I took like five or six pictures of it!



Steppesister said:


> Wished I hadn't have been so darn full by then. Adore me some cheese!



I just realized that a week from last night I'll be back eating cheese like that again!



Steppesister said:


> THE EYELASH DESSERT!!!!



It was really cool presentation, but honestly it creeped me out a little.  I'm afraid of bugs and the lashes reminded me of spiders!



Steppesister said:


> Ok, so I'm VERY much having this next time. YUM!!!!!



I would highly reccomend it!



Steppesister said:


> This cracks me up! Some morning's are just... like that.



   And I need to get on packing, but then again I'm trying to get the last chapter of this report up before I go!



Steppesister said:


> This is GENIUS!!!!!



thank you.



Steppesister said:


> Holy crap!! I would NOT want to cross her!



No you really don't.



Steppesister said:


> This is twice in a very short time for unreliable transportation.



I know.  Total bummer.



Steppesister said:


> Now THAT is a winning combination!



I know!  I think I will have it again in about 10ish days, only from a different restaurant.  Or then again possibly in a week!


----------



## franandaj

Day 10

Here it was, that final day. We had to go home. For whatever reason I had not hit that missing home part of the trip. Perhaps it was the fact that we met up with so many friends along the way, or that we had been eating up a storm to the extent that I hadn't had the time to think about missing the kitties.

Either way, today was the day that we needed to pack up our suitcases and send them off to the airline check in before noon. I got the last two suitcases out of the closet, set them on the bed and began filling them with the remainIng stuff we had to pack. Fran got out of bed sometime around 10:30 and I told her that she needed to pack up all her little obsessive items she had gathered over the course of the week.

We got everything all packed up by 11:20 and called a bellman to come take the suitcases and owner's locker. Once we had that taken care of, it was time to head off to Epcot for some last minute visits to the kiosks.

First stop was Italy. 









I really wanted the Chicken parmigiana with pennete pasta. The sauce was a little bland, but it was still good. I'd prefer a little band to overly spicy.





I also got a limoncello margarita. We still had two of those little coupons and this used up one of them.





We debated stopping in Africa for the butter chicken, but at a glance at the dish looked so much like the Chicken Tikka Masala I ate the other day, I decided to pass.

When we came to South Korea I decided to go for the BBQ Korean Beef with white rice and cucumber Kim chi.









  The cucumbers were heavenly! I would have ordered an entire order of these! The beef was really great as well. It was tender and flavorful and even the rice was good by itself.





We passed up Australia and New Zealand, and since we'd hit Farm Fresh earlier in the week, we passed on by that too.

Hawai'i was next on the list. 









I wanted the Tuna Poke, which was excellent!  I could smell the flavors coming up from the bowl as we found a place to eat.  The rice was spicy, but everything was so flavorful.





I also got the Kahlua pork slider. It was really tasty, but I was sad that I put the top bun on the sandwich because that was too much bread. I liked the ratio of sauce, pork and bottom bun as it was. The pineapple salsa on top was great too!





I also got the Mai Tai with the last of our little tickets.





I was really getting full at this point, but I wanted to try Patagonia as I liked it when the same stuff was at Brazil.









We just got the beef skewer, the boniato puree was actually my favorite part, it was just like mashed potatoes.  The beef was good, but I think I was getting too full.





After that I decided to use the restroom, but the one in WS had a huge line so we headed over to the one near the Imagination Pavillion  and after that I thought we should make another attempt to visit the DVC member lounge.

Who should we run into when we were checking in, but Jill and her “roommate”. We all got drinks, sat down to charge our devices and chatted for a bit in the AC.

They came by and gave us snacks, Fran took the Chips Ahoy, I took the Gummi Bears. After a while it was time to head back to the hotel and collect our carry ons and food out of the freezer.

After we had collected our belongings, Fran went off to the front desk to check us out while I gathered up the last of our stuff and we met outside under the port cochere. It didn't take long for the DME bus to arrive. I thought we were going to have a comfortable trip back to the airport as I had taken the seat behind Fran who was in the front row. We picked up some passengers at the Boardwalk and then went on to CBR. There were so many people boarding there that there was not an empty seat available on the bus, so we squished into a seat together.

When we got off the bus, I found that the bus driver had crammed her scooter underneath the bus without lowering the tiller and her rear view mirror was broken.

We reported it to the powers that be and then headed up to security.  

Nothing has happened with this problem.  Stupid Magical Express.

Having Precheck was definitely a bonus, there was hardly any line and we didn't have to hassle with the whole removing shoes and stuff or taking the computers out of the carry ons.

We had a short wait at the gate when we went to gate check the scooters. There was only one agent and he was busy with the deplaning of the aircraft at the gate. Once we had our tags, we waited to board.

The flight was packed and it always amazes me what people bring as carry ons, but eventually everyone was settled and we took off.

I tried to watch Finding Dory but the video was corrupted.  Once I paused the film, it wouldn't properly restart.  I could see the subtitles, and hear the audio, but the screen was black.

Meanwhile they brought us the warmed nuts and eventually dinner. These pursettes were almost exactly like the ones they serve in Animators Palate. I would hate to think that DCL and American Airlines used the same supplier. I can't imagine that Disney makes these from scratch every night. I liked Disney's sauce better.





After dinner they gave us ice cream. We both took the Butterscotch sauce.





I tried to sleep and I think I did doze off for a bit, however it wasn't restful sleep. We landed and everything went fine. We waited forever for our scooters and our luggage was waiting for us in the abandoned section.

I left Fran waiting curbside while I fetched the car. It was the quickest Lot C turnaround we've ever had. I loaded the bags quickly and we were on our way home in no time.

After a stop at the grocery store for bread and milk we were home with our kitties. No one was overjoyed to see us, in fact they were kind of hiding when we came in the door. Eventually they came around and were very lovey dovey for next few days. Until we took off on them again!  But you have already heard about the trip to Palm Springs!  Next stop The Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean and a whirlwind weekend at WDW!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Well done renting out your apartment I was pleased to read that. That previous tenant how rude. I don't understand how people can cope leaving places like that. I couldn't leave a hotel room untidy even. 

Oh my more money to pay out. That tankless solution. 

Good progress on old apartment. 

How neat re your cruise. Hope you get to do timings with Oscars. Nice dining rotation. AP our least favourite also. 

TR

Another non fan of hair dryers. I like it to dry au natural thank you. No poodle parlour look for me. 

Transport not playing well tonight but nice sunset shot! Glad you made it to GF in time. Phew. You all look very nice. That is one smart looking bottle of h2o. 

Wow the food! What can you say. I suppose it's too much to ask at V & A for those of us not liking to mix food types for a separator plate lol. 

Love the duck and scallop. I adore the pretty butter. 

Great idea to have the kobe beef. Oh my goodness those desserts! 

That is so funny about the checks. Stop thief!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Shame you reached your last day. But nice to get some time at EPCOT and F & W. Looks like you grabbed some good drink and food options.

How nice to see Jill and roomate in the lounge and grab some snacks.

That is a shame you were playing sardines in the ME. How annoying they broke the mirror on the scooter. 

That is good short flight. Finding Dory nice movie. Shame about tech problems.

Glad you got home safe. Nice to see kitties. Even with their noses in the air...


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> For whatever reason I had not hit that missing home part of the trip.



How ever long our vacation is, I very rarely get to that stage.



franandaj said:


> We got everything all packed up by 11:20 and called a bellman to come take the suitcases and owner's locker.



That sounds like perfect timing.



franandaj said:


> I really wanted the Chicken parmigiana with pennete pasta. The sauce was a little bland, but it was still good. I'd prefer a little band to overly spicy.



I am with you there and this does look very good.



franandaj said:


> Who should we run into when we were checking in, but Jill and her “roommate”. We all got drinks, sat down to charge our devices and chatted for a bit in the AC.



That is nice that you got to spend some more time with Jill.



franandaj said:


> When we got off the bus, I found that the bus driver had crammed her scooter underneath the bus without lowering the tiller and her rear view mirror was broken.



I wonder what he was thinking.



franandaj said:


> Nothing has happened with this problem. Stupid Magical Express.



That is disgraceful. They were clearly in the wrong there.



franandaj said:


> These pursettes were almost exactly like the ones they serve in Animators Palate. I would hate to think that DCL and American Airlines used the same supplier.



They may well come from the same supplier.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

I didn't know your last day had time for Epcot, how fun!!! Lots of yummy eats and to see Jill again even better!!

What is this DME broke the scooter and still hasn't fixed it??? Will you contact them again? 

Glad it was smooth travels home


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> For whatever reason I had not hit that missing home part of the trip.



I don't ever hit that point. 



franandaj said:


> Who should we run into when we were checking in, but Jill and her “roommate”.



Great!  You can slide her the bill for V&A's. 



franandaj said:


> When we got off the bus, I found that the bus driver had crammed her scooter underneath the bus without lowering the tiller and her rear view mirror was broken.



Wonderful.



franandaj said:


> Nothing has happened with this problem. Stupid Magical Express.



Double wonderful. 



franandaj said:


> I would hate to think that DCL and American Airlines used the same supplier.



 That thought really ruins the magic!



franandaj said:


> Next stop The Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean and a whirlwind weekend at WDW!


----------



## DnA2010

Well I had a LOT to catch up on! Will reply again from laptop but sad to see the end, but look forward to the next!!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> I decided to wait on doing the last load of laundry until we got new (read-*free*) detergent.


Smart move!



franandaj said:


> After riding, I was really glad that I didn't wait much longer than 15 minutes. It was a cute ride, don't get me wrong, but after having been on it once, I don't feel the need to do it again. Even to try and take pictures. I heard people talking about how cool the effects were, but after having seen the stage show at DCA, the effects on the ride were underwhelming.


I can see that.  I mean, I look forward to checking it out.  And while I like the movie inspired dark rides, most of them are just ok.  I mean I'm going to ride them, but I'm usually not just blown away by them. 



franandaj said:


> So I have good news on the apartment front. Tuesday I rented the vacant place!


Awesome! 



franandaj said:


> Planning for this cruise has thrown a bit of a curve at us. I didn't realize that the Oscars are taking place during our cruise.


Hmm... yep, I'm behind. 



franandaj said:


> Jill was already at the restaurant and assured us that we were OK. They knew we were having transportation issues. I did get this shot of the sunset on our way there.


They should be used to monorail induced transportation issues at this point. 



franandaj said:


> They made a serious presentation for the butter for our last bit of bread. They brought out this Toque shaped butter and shaved off pieces for us.


Holy crap... they must bring a total of about 5 pounds of butter to your table with all those "presentations" of butter. 



franandaj said:


> Fran ordered the Caramelized Banana Gateau.





franandaj said:


> AND a Grand Marnier Souffle!


Nicely done, Fran!!! 



franandaj said:


> When we arrived at our room about an hour or more later (it was after 1AM) there was a message on the voicemail asking us to call our server's cell phone so that they could settle our check. Ooops! Fran handled everything while I continued to bed.


Yikes!  I'm glad it was an easy thing to correct.  But I'm sure the server was even more relieved to get that call!!!! 



franandaj said:


> Fran got a couple donuts to have in the room.


Did they send someone over to Universal that morning to stock up? 



franandaj said:


> Pam and I were texting alternate plans and she was fine to come to the resort so I opened the app and found an ADR at the Trattoria, but since I had a conflicting reservation the only thing I could do was call the dining number to see about changing it. They were able to get us in at 8:35, but couldn't stop the no show charge on my credit card. However they assured me that if I called back the next day they would be happy to put a reversal on it because of transportation difficulties.


I'm glad that they were able to work with you.  They definitely should when transportation can't reliably get you there. 



franandaj said:


> Nothing has happened with this problem. Stupid Magical Express.


Sorry to hear that.  So frustrating.

Thanks for sharing the trip.  And holy crap... all the food in those last few updates is just incredible.  I'm amazed you were able to get home without falling into a food coma.


----------



## Steppesister

Even more yummy F&W treats, but I think of all you posed on this day, I'd have liked to have tried the lemoncello marg.



franandaj said:


> Nothing has happened with this problem. Stupid Magical Express.



Any resolution yet?



franandaj said:


> The flight was packed and it always amazes me what people bring as carry ons,



IKR?! What is with the ginormous bags they can hardly lift?! 



franandaj said:


> I tried to watch Finding Dory but the video was corrupted.



Oddly, it was corrupted for us too! My kids have still to this day not seen the ending.  



franandaj said:


> Next stop The Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean and a whirlwind weekend at WDW!



Definitely looking forward to that!


----------



## franandaj

Well folks, I'm back home on the ground, another adventure under the bridge, so to speak.

It'll take me a while to get settled and back in the swing of things. Once I do, I'll post a link here and then I'll try to get bat signals out as well.

And don't forget, now we REALLY need to clean out that apartment!


----------



## dizneeat

*Welcome back, Alison and Fran! I really hope you had a great adventure - I cannot wait to read all about it!*


----------



## Flossbolna

Welcome home! Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Well folks, I'm back home on the ground, another adventure under the bridge, so to speak.
> 
> It'll take me a while to get settled and back in the swing of things. Once I do, I'll post a link here and then I'll try to get bat signals out as well.
> 
> And don't forget, now we REALLY need to clean out that apartment!



Welcome back.

Corinna


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Welcome home!  Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Pinkocto

Welcome home!


----------



## Steppesister

YAY!!!! You're home safe and sound! Now, time to cook up some interesting for a little under 3 weeks from now. Can't believe we're so close to hanging out again!


----------



## dhorner233

franandaj said:


> Fran got a couple donuts to have in the room.



I got one of these to take back to my room based on Fran's recommendation and it was delicious!!!



franandaj said:


> Well folks, I'm back home on the ground, another adventure under the bridge, so to speak.
> 
> It'll take me a while to get settled and back in the swing of things. Once I do, I'll post a link here and then I'll try to get bat signals out as well.
> 
> And don't forget, now we REALLY need to clean out that apartment!



It was so much fun meeting up with you and Fran! Glad I was finally able to meet Fran! Glad you guys got home safely. Daphne and I are back to reality too.....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So I have good news on the apartment front. Tuesday I rented the vacant place!



Oh good!!
Once I got to the end of this TR, if you hadn't mentioned it, that was the first thing I was going to ask.



franandaj said:


> The tenants let their kids have free range with their crayons.



Who _does_ that?!?!?

Renters, apparently.



franandaj said:


> The only time I've seen walls in worse shape was when we had an older woman who lived there at least a dozen years and she was a chain smoker. After her daughter removed the pictures from the walls you could still see their outlines in the tobacco filth.



Yuck. Reminds me of the first place we bought. Yup. TSP.



franandaj said:


> Pretty much our only solution (that makes sense) is to install a tankless on the exterior of the house. Cha-ching! there goes another couple grand.



Ouch.



franandaj said:


> The biggest worry is statues of the three hitchhiking ghosts. The are rather bulky and we just don't have a space for them.



What? How big are they?



franandaj said:


> They need to be photographed and put up on eBay, but we keep forgetting to bring the camera over.



Hmmm.... How much you want for them?
Or are they already gone?



franandaj said:


> I showered first since my hair takes longer to dry and I refuse to use a blow dryer



Why not?



franandaj said:


> I don't know where we lost all the time. We were supposed to be leaving the room at 5:15 but somehow we didn't get on our way until closer to 6PM.



Uh, huh. Parcheesi.



franandaj said:


> I did get this shot of the sunset on our way there.



Very pretty!



franandaj said:


> I had a drawer where I put all the fancy menus, but I don’t have one of those in the new house, so they’re floating around somewhere, and no I don’t mean like Madame Leota’s head!



 First the hitchhiking ghosts and now this.



franandaj said:


> Jill went with the 10 course menu.



She didn't find it too much food?



franandaj said:


> The only thing picky about my eating is that I don’t like different flavors of food to touch.



Oh? Why? Just a personal preference?
Or don't want the flavours to mix?



franandaj said:


> Other than that, I will eat just about anything that someone puts in front of me (with a few exceptions).



Like what?



franandaj said:


> The bread is always my downfall. Because I am usually starving by the time I arrive, it takes all my restraint not to dig into the bread. If I do, then I use up too much space on bread and can’t finish the dessert!



I do that too!

mmmmmmm bread...... "Dessert, sir?"
"burp... nope."



franandaj said:


> We all oohed and aahed as the smoke came out from the dome on her plate.



so cool



franandaj said:


> They made a serious presentation for the butter for our last bit of bread. They brought out this Toque shaped butter and shaved off pieces for us.



Why? Was it a special butter or something?



franandaj said:


> Fran went the extra mile and paid the upcharge not only to have the Australian Kobe Beef with Bordelaise Sauce, she also got the Miyazaki Japanese Beef.



I gotta know. Did you taste the difference?



franandaj said:


> Fran and I had a choice of a Selection of Cheeses or Dragon Fruit Lychee Sorbet. That was a no brainer, Cheese of course!



I love cheese!

But I love sorbet (especially well made sorbet) more.



franandaj said:


> After dinner, Fran said that I didn't want to see the check.



I bet!



franandaj said:


> I fell asleep at the bus stop at MK waiting for the next bus. Once they got us tied down, I laid my head back down on the tiller and fell back asleep.



Awwwwwwww.... poor li'l Alison!



franandaj said:


> When we arrived at our room about an hour or more later (it was after 1AM) there was a message on the voicemail asking us to call our server's cell phone so that they could settle our check. Ooops! Fran handled everything while I continued to bed.



You are the only people I know who ate at Victoria and Albert and dined and dashed.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> when I went out into the Living Room/Kitchen, I saw this sad sight.



Ugh. Just... no.



franandaj said:


> We had a ton of leftovers and the night before we decided that the best option would be to put them in baggies and freeze them. Then we would pick up one of the insulated Disney totes that they were offering for a “deal” with a purchase of $X. Since we were actually leaving the room the night before we had to check out, we had the room all the way up until we would leave. That way we could toss everything in the tote as we went to catch the Tragic Express and it might stay cold for the trip home.



Huh! Brilliant!



franandaj said:


> The dryer finished up and I checked it, most everything was dry so I took out everything that was done and started the last couple items back up again. About half an hour later I realized that I had started them washing again as opposed to drying.



Whoops! Well, that sucks.



franandaj said:


> In hindsight it was good we weren't early as we had to stand the entire time until we were seated for the lunch. You can see how pleased Fran is with that.



She looks a tad...... ticked.



franandaj said:


> The wines were pre poured and they were placed on a menu so that we could see each course and the wine that would accompany it.



I like that. Smart.



franandaj said:


>



mmmm... looks so good!
I can never get enough shrimp.



franandaj said:


> For dessert we were served a Moscatel Wine and Chocolate Baklava. I’m sure that it’s not at all traditional, but it was great!



Looks ( and sounds) good!



franandaj said:


>



That sucker's huge!



franandaj said:


> They were able to get us in at 8:35, but couldn't stop the no show charge on my credit card. However they assured me that if I called back the next day they would be happy to put a reversal on it because of transportation difficulties.



You'd think they could stop the charge though. Or do it the next day without you having to call back.



franandaj said:


> We.had wanted to check out the Abracadabar and since we still had some time before our reservation this would be perfect.



One place I wanted to check out.
Ah well. Some other time.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I each got the Conjurita. When the waitress brought the drink it was purple.



Pretty, but....



franandaj said:


> Then she poured it into the shaker cup and poured it back in the glass. It was pink.



... that's so cool!
I want one now.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I ordered the wild mushroom pizza with bechamel.



How was that?



franandaj said:


> Once we paid the check, we headed next door to the Ample Hills Creamery which gave us much more bag for our bucks.



Why have I not heard of this place until just now?!?!?



franandaj said:


> Fran got two scoops in the cup Sally Sells Seashells which is Fresh and Fluffy Orange Marshmallow Ice Cream with house made Salty Chocolate Sea Shells and ooey gooey buttercake ice cream.


----------



## disney1474

Always enjoyed reading your trip reports!  Keep them coming


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Well done renting out your apartment I was pleased to read that. That previous tenant how rude. I don't understand how people can cope leaving places like that. I couldn't leave a hotel room untidy even.



I'm not sure they even realized that they left it a mess.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh my more money to pay out. That tankless solution.



Yeah, the money pit never ends.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Good progress on old apartment.



I'm not sure I would call it that. We still have a long way to go.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How neat re your cruise. Hope you get to do timings with Oscars. Nice dining rotation. AP our least favourite also.



Well you'll see how that unfolds when I start the TR!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Another non fan of hair dryers. I like it to dry au natural thank you. No poodle parlour look for me.



I don't mind if someone else  (like my hairdresser) does it, but I can't be bothered to stand there with my hands over my head.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Transport not playing well tonight but nice sunset shot! Glad you made it to GF in time. Phew. You all look very nice. That is one smart looking bottle of h2o.



Thank you. Transportation was not very kind to us this previous trip. Last one was somewhat better.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow the food! What can you say. I suppose it's too much to ask at V & A for those of us not liking to mix food types for a separator plate lol.



Since they only serve you one morsel at a time, no worries on the touching.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love the duck and scallop. I adore the pretty butter.
> 
> Great idea to have the kobe beef. Oh my goodness those desserts!



Everything was just wonderful!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That is so funny about the checks. Stop thief!



I still can't believe we did that! It was probably the largest dinner bill we've ever had too!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Shame you reached your last day. But nice to get some time at EPCOT and F & W. Looks like you grabbed some good drink and food options.



It wasn’t hard, there were great options all over!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice to see Jill and roomate in the lounge and grab some snacks.



Always good to see a friendly face.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That is a shame you were playing sardines in the ME. How annoying they broke the mirror on the scooter.



Yeah she really misses her rear view mirror.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That is good short flight. Finding Dory nice movie. Shame about tech problems.



I still have not seen the ending.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Glad you got home safe. Nice to see kitties. Even with their noses in the air...



We did miss our kitties.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> How ever long our vacation is, I very rarely get to that stage.



I think it's our pets and our close bond with them. Every morning I have two cutie boys fighting over my attentions in the bed. They come and sleep on my lap when I sit up in bed in the morning.  After a certain point in the trip, I start to miss their cuddles.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like perfect timing.



It was really nice having the room that extra night even though we didn't sleep there.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am with you there and this does look very good.



I love a good chicken parm, but Palo on the Wonder wins!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is nice that you got to spend some more time with Jill.



Even though it was only for a few minutes, it was nice.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I wonder what he was thinking.



He wasn't.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is disgraceful. They were clearly in the wrong there.



I don't think that they care.



dolphingirl47 said:


> They may well come from the same supplier.



No.  I don't want to believe that.



Pinkocto said:


> I didn't know your last day had time for Epcot, how fun!!! Lots of yummy eats and to see Jill again even better!!



Since the non-stop flights to LA are either at 9AM or 7PM, we've been taking the later one since a 6AM DME is out of the question for us.



Pinkocto said:


> What is this DME broke the scooter and still hasn't fixed it??? Will you contact them again?



Probably not.  It's a $30 part and probably not worth our time and her stress level.



Pinkocto said:


> Glad it was smooth travels home



At least once we were on the plane.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't ever hit that point.



You're the second one to say that.  I say that it's our pets, but also we don't have day jobs that we have to go back to.  If I had to come home from vacation and go back to the job I left 15 years ago, I would rather stay on vacation, but even if our house is a pig stye, it is home and we do miss it and our kitties.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Great! You can slide her the bill for V&A's.



Except we picked up her tab since it was her birthday.  It was the least we could do!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> Double wonderful.



Yeah, not sure how great their follow up is when they mess up. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That thought really ruins the magic!



I know doesn't it?  I want to believe that Disney creates all their magic on their ships and doesn't buy it on the open market!  Just wait until you hear my "tortellini" story on the next trip.  You're going to have to wait a long time though.  



DnA2010 said:


> Well I had a LOT to catch up on! Will reply again from laptop but sad to see the end, but look forward to the next!!



Well, as soon as I get through replies, the next one will be starting.  I finished the first chapter today.  Well ahead of when I thought I would.  Concert tomorrow so nothing will happen then, and we'll see what happens next week.

We're off to F&W again this Friday!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> I can see that. I mean, I look forward to checking it out. And while I like the movie inspired dark rides, most of them are just ok. I mean I'm going to ride them, but I'm usually not just blown away by them.



I love rides like Pirates or HM where you are immersed in the story. But this was just going from one vignette to the next. Boring.



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome!



Thank goodness because we had another one go vacant at the beginning of last month.



afwdwfan said:


> Hmm... yep, I'm behind.



That's OK, I am too. I still owe your TR a visit and about five other people as well.



afwdwfan said:


> They should be used to monorail induced transportation issues at this point.



I'm pretty sure they are.



afwdwfan said:


> Holy crap... they must bring a total of about 5 pounds of butter to your table with all those "presentations" of butter.



I bet the Toque of butter weighed more than that.



afwdwfan said:


> Nicely done, Fran!!!



I don't know where she had the room!



afwdwfan said:


> Yikes! I'm glad it was an easy thing to correct. But I'm sure the server was even more relieved to get that call!!!!



They had already charged it to our room, but we had to call back to leave her a tip.



afwdwfan said:


> Did they send someone over to Universal that morning to stock up?



I know. This last trip I noticed that all the donuts in the Joffrey's carts looked like they came from Lard Lad.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that they were able to work with you. They definitely should when transportation can't reliably get you there.



I was amazed that each boat could only take two ECVs. Four would have fit easily, and it's not like they tie them down or anything.



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry to hear that. So frustrating.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the trip. And holy crap... all the food in those last few updates is just incredible. I'm amazed you were able to get home without falling into a food coma.



I definitely had a food withdrawal when I got home. For those 10 days, I was never hungry. I had to relearn the behavior that hunger is my friend.



Steppesister said:


> Even more yummy F&W treats, but I think of all you posed on this day, I'd have liked to have tried the lemoncello marg.



That was really good! It was one of the few things I repeated.



Steppesister said:


> Any resolution yet?



Nope they just totally dropped the ball.



Steppesister said:


> IKR?! What is with the ginormous bags they can hardly lift?!



IKR?  

I don't know how some if them fit in the overhead bins!



Steppesister said:


> Oddly, it was corrupted for us too! My kids have still to this day not seen the ending.



Huh? You didn't even fly American did you?



Steppesister said:


> Definitely looking forward to that!



We had a great time! I just need to get caught up on a few more TRs before I start it. I did finish the first installment yesterday, but that's the boring part. Travel day.


----------



## DnA2010

Just went through the V&A write up on my laptop so I could see the pictures better! I love when these come up on the Dis, especially with lots of detail like yours!
The courses are beautiful- I love seeing the detailing in the preparation and plating! Those desserts- yum! and always love seeing the coffee set ups. The cheese looked especially nice (other than the blue- still haven't got on to enjoying it) 
One of my simple loves is bread and butter so I know I would love to experience all of those!


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> *Welcome back, Alison and Fran! I really hope you had a great adventure - I cannot wait to read all about it!*





Flossbolna said:


> Welcome home! Hope you had a great trip!





dolphingirl47 said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Corinna





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome home!  Hope you had a great time!





Pinkocto said:


> Welcome home!





Steppesister said:


> YAY!!!! You're home safe and sound! Now, time to cook up some interesting for a little under 3 weeks from now. Can't believe we're so close to hanging out again!



Thanks folks, tonight it will have been a week I've been back.  Been busy, busy, busy.  I'm still trying to catch up on all your TRs!  Once I've done that, I can start my next one!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Here it was, that final day. We had to go home.



Boooo!!!! Don't do it!



franandaj said:


> Fran got out of bed sometime around 10:30 and I told her that she needed to pack up all her little obsessive items she had gathered over the course of the week.




You have reasonable and well thought out purchases, but Fran has "little obsessive items".



franandaj said:


> I really wanted the Chicken parmigiana with pennete pasta. The sauce was a little bland, but it was still good. I'd prefer a little band to overly spicy.



Dang! I didn't know about that one! No idea why not.



franandaj said:


> I also got a limoncello margarita.



Or that too! That looks really good! That would've been very high on my list, too.



franandaj said:


> When we came to South Korea I decided to go for the BBQ Korean Beef with white rice and cucumber Kim chi.



Really pondered hard about this one... but never made it there I guess. At least I don't remember seeing it.



franandaj said:


> I wanted the Tuna Poke, which was excellent! I could smell the flavors coming up from the bowl as we found a place to eat. The rice was spicy, but everything was so flavorful.



I passed on that. I tried Tuna Poke in Hawaii and wasn't impressed. Then again it was at this huge impersonal luau where _none_ of what I had was all that great, so.... take that with a grain of salt.



franandaj said:


> I also got the Kahlua pork slider. It was really tasty, but I was sad that I put the top bun on the sandwich because that was too much bread. I liked the ratio of sauce, pork and bottom bun as it was. The pineapple salsa on top was great too!


I loved the slider. Probably my favourite thing at FW that I _did eat._



franandaj said:


> Who should we run into when we were checking in, but Jill and her “roommate”. We all got drinks, sat down to charge our devices and chatted for a bit in the AC.


Nice! An impromptu DISmeet.



franandaj said:


> I thought we were going to have a comfortable trip back to the airport as I had taken the seat behind Fran who was in the front row. We picked up some passengers at the Boardwalk and then went on to CBR. There were so many people boarding there that there was not an empty seat available on the bus, so we squished into a seat together.



Well, that sucks. I suppose it was that or have strangers sit with you both.



franandaj said:


> When we got off the bus, I found that the bus driver had crammed her scooter underneath the bus without lowering the tiller and her rear view mirror was broken.
> 
> We reported it to the powers that be and then headed up to security.
> 
> Nothing has happened with this problem. Stupid Magical Express.



Okay, now that's just not right. I can understand them not finding my charger, but that's really not right.



franandaj said:


> The flight was packed and it always amazes me what people bring as carry ons,


 No kidding. They always have those measuring things at the gates too. They should use them once in a while.



franandaj said:


> I tried to watch Finding Dory but the video was corrupted. Once I paused the film, it wouldn't properly restart. I could see the subtitles, and hear the audio, but the screen was black.



Oh, no. That's what it is. The rest of the movie is at great depths where light can't penetrate.






franandaj said:


> I would hate to think that DCL and American Airlines used the same supplier.



ew. no.



franandaj said:


> After dinner they gave us ice cream. We both took the Butterscotch sauce.



Because... butterscotch. Hello!



franandaj said:


> We waited forever for our scooters and our luggage was waiting for us in the abandoned section.



Where they were sobbing uncontrollably.



franandaj said:


> No one was overjoyed to see us, in fact they were kind of hiding when we came in the door.



Ingrates!

But welcome home anyway!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> That was really good! It was one of the few things I repeated.




Sounds like one of my items. And surprisingly, it wasn't a drink! 



franandaj said:


> I don't know how some if them fit in the overhead bins!



I don't know how they even lift them up there to check if they will! 



franandaj said:


> Huh? You didn't even fly American did you?



Nope. United.



franandaj said:


> We had a great time! I just need to get caught up on a few more TRs before I start it. I did finish the first installment yesterday, but that's the boring part. Travel day.



Travel day isn't always boring. Wait til I get to Mike traveling to the Keys....


----------



## Steppesister

And guess what?!!?!?!

2 weeks from tomorrow we get to hang out again!!!!!!!

ETA:

Pretty sure this needs a few dancing bananas!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Somehow I lost contact with your TR again!

Mmmm, cava!  The meal looked nice as well!

Sorry that the boat didn't work out for you, but the meal over at the Boardwalk looked really nice!  I didn't realize that the new ice cream place was so specialized; maybe I need to try it sometime.

Glad you were able to get the rest of your tastes in!  How crummy that the driver was so lazy to not properly put away the scooter.  Do you think that it is Mears who is ignoring the claim?

I know what you mean about missing your kitties; we only have one, but I feel bad when she's on her own for an extended period.  She only likes me and her boys; she doesn't even like my son's girlfriend of five years!

Looking forward to reading your next report.


----------



## dhorner233

Do you have another trip report going?


----------



## franandaj

dhorner233 said:


> got one of these to take back to my room based on Fran's recommendation and it was delicious!!!



I'm glad her suggestions were of use to you!



dhorner233 said:


> It was so much fun meeting up with you and Fran! Glad I was finally able to meet Fran! Glad you guys got home safely. Daphne and I are back to reality too.....



We had a great time with you and Daphne as well!



pkondz said:


> Oh good!!
> Once I got to the end of this TR, if you hadn't mentioned it, that was the first thing I was going to ask.



Yeah, but now we have another vacancy.  However, that one is still being fixed up.



pkondz said:


> Who _does_ that?!?!?
> 
> Renters, apparently.



Oh, I see that I already told you about it.



pkondz said:


> Yuck. Reminds me of the first place we bought. Yup. TSP.



TSP is my friend.



pkondz said:


> Ouch.



Tell me about it.  I keep watching our savings account go down down down.



pkondz said:


> What? How big are they?



This is the little guy, he is sitting on a nightstand, he's about the same height as the nightstand.





The other two are both in this picture.  The front one is almost as tall as the kitchen counter.  The back one (still covered in a sack for shipping) is definitely as tall as the kitchen counter.







pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... How much you want for them?
> Or are they already gone?



We'll probably ask two grand.  Nah we just moved them out of the kitchen yesterday so that we could get the refrigerator out of there.  Big moving day yesterday.  Both the Wine Cooler and the old fridge came to the new house.



pkondz said:


> Why not?



I don't like standing there wasting my time holding my arms over my head in an uncomfortable position doing something that time will take care of.  It's not like I'm going to get icicles in my hair if I go outside when it's still wet.



pkondz said:


> Uh, huh. Parcheesi.



Nope.

My board broke a long time ago, then we lost it.  No more Parcheesi here.  



pkondz said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you.



pkondz said:


> First the hitchhiking ghosts and now this.



Maybe I will find them someday.



pkondz said:


> Oh? Why? Just a personal preference?
> Or don't want the flavours to mix?



Have you not noticed my plates at the buffet?  Like maple syrup can't touch bacon or sausage.  Savory sauces can't touch sweets and pastries.  Lemony shouldn't touch cream.  Everything needs to be separate flavorwise.



pkondz said:


> Like what?



Salmon, Eggplant, brains, organ meats, liver, sweet potatoes, beets. I think that's about it.

ETA: Olives and Cilantro



pkondz said:


> I do that too!
> 
> mmmmmmm bread...... "Dessert, sir?"
> "burp... nope."



Except at a place like V&A's you commit to the whole thing up front.



pkondz said:


> so cool







pkondz said:


> Why? Was it a special butter or something?



Every one of the butters they served was special.



pkondz said:


> I gotta know. Did you taste the difference?



I didn't taste this. But a couple years ago on the Dream we had American and Australian Kobe Beef and there was a definite difference.



pkondz said:


> I love cheese!
> 
> But I love sorbet (especially well made sorbet) more.



I'm not sure I've everhad a great sorbet.



pkondz said:


> I bet!



I believe it was a record setting bill, but then again there were three if us.



pkondz said:


> Awwwwwwww.... poor li'l Alison!



Take pity on me, one who sleeps maybe 8 hours a week not per night.


----------



## Pinkocto

You forgot olives. Which along with beets and salmon are among my favorites   


Those hitchhiking ghosts are fantastic!!!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Tell me about it. I keep watching our savings account go down down down.



Ouch again.



franandaj said:


> This is the little guy, he is sitting on a nightstand, he's about the same height as the nightstand.
> The other two are both in this picture. The front one is almost as tall as the kitchen counter. The back one (still covered in a sack for shipping) is definitely as tall as the kitchen counter.



Okay, those are awesome.



franandaj said:


> We'll probably ask two grand. Nah we just moved them out of the kitchen yesterday so that we could get the refrigerator out of there. Big moving day yesterday. Both the Wine Cooler and the old fridge came to the new house.



...and Ruby would shoot me... no that's too quick... it'd be a slow and painful death if I spent two grand on hitch hiking ghosts.



franandaj said:


> I don't like standing there wasting my time holding my arms over my head in an uncomfortable position doing something that time will take care of. It's not like I'm going to get icicles in my hair if I go outside when it's still wet.



Okay, makes sense... And yes... I've seen haircicles.



franandaj said:


> Nope.
> 
> My board broke a long time ago, then we lost it. No more Parcheesi here.



Tragic.



franandaj said:


> Have you not noticed my plates at the buffet? Like maple syrup can't touch bacon or sausage. Savory sauces can't touch sweets and pastries. Lemony shouldn't touch cream. Everything needs to be separate flavorwise.



Now that you mention it...



franandaj said:


> Salmon, Eggplant, brains, organ meats, liver, sweet potatoes, beets. I think that's about it.
> 
> ETA: Olives and Cilantro



Salmon. Yum.
Eggplant. Pass.
Brains. Not 100% sure, but don't think I've had any. Would try it, but... 
Organ meats. If cooked really well, yes.
Liver. Pretty sure that's an organ meat. Or maybe it's piano.
Sweet potatoes. Nope.
Beets. Only if pickled.
Olives. No.
Cilantro. As far as I know.



franandaj said:


> Except at a place like V&A's you commit to the whole thing up front.



I suppose so.



franandaj said:


> Every one of the butters they served was special.



Oh really! Huh.



franandaj said:


> I didn't taste this. But a couple years ago on the Dream we had American and Australian Kobe Beef and there was a definite difference.



Interesting. I've always wondered. Is it hype or is there an actual difference.



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure I've everhad a great sorbet.



I have. A blackberry sorbet. Here:
http://www.stadtlanderseigensinnfarm.com/

Part of the very best meal I've ever had.



franandaj said:


> Take pity on me, one who sleeps maybe 8 hours a week not per night


----------



## dhorner233

Wow! Those are incredible! Are you going to display them in your house? Didn't you have a Haunted Mansion room?


----------



## krrrristen

Those hitchhiking ghosts are _*awesome*_!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> You are the only people I know who ate at Victoria and Albert and dined and dashed.



I'd only heard about people doing that. Never dreamed I'd ever do it and at V&A's to boot!



pkondz said:


> Ugh. Just... no.



Yeah and I've seen that again since!



pkondz said:


> Huh! Brilliant!



I like to think so!



pkondz said:


> Whoops! Well, that sucks.



If I ever needed convincing why I didn't want a combo machine, that was it!



pkondz said:


> She looks a tad...... ticked.



And she wonders why I think she's always grumpy. She actually wasn't _that_ upset.



pkondz said:


> I like that. Smart.



I enjoyed the fact that I knew what I was drinking, but missed the heavy handed pours of the French place!



pkondz said:


> mmmm... looks so good!
> I can never get enough shrimp.



I believe that is a regular menu item. And the best part of both restaurants in Morocco is that so many folks are afraid of food they don't know that you can almost always get in as a walk up.



pkondz said:


> Looks ( and sounds) good!



It was!  



pkondz said:


> That sucker's huge!



Probably part of the appeal.....



pkondz said:


> You'd think they could stop the charge though. Or do it the next day without you having to call back.



Yeah, you would, but I'm guessing that she had prior experience and was looking out for me instead of calling back three weeks later when I got the statement.



pkondz said:


> One place I wanted to check out.
> Ah well. Some other time.



It was neat, but Trader Sam's is much more fun!



pkondz said:


> Pretty, but....
> 
> ... that's so cool!
> I want one now.



The changing part was the best thing. The margarita wasn't the tastiest I've had.



pkondz said:


> How was that?



I love pizzas with a Bechamel sauce, but the mushrooms were a little, er, wild for my taste.  I need to read closer, I'm more of a button or portabello mushroom sort of gal.



pkondz said:


> Why have I not heard of this place until just now?!?!?



I don't know! 



disney1474 said:


> Always enjoyed reading your trip reports!  Keep them coming



  Thanks for reading along!


----------



## orangecats2

Will you let us know when you start a new TR? I like to see pics of the F&G.


----------



## disney1474

orangecats2 said:


> Will you let us know when you start a new TR? I like to see pics of the F&G.


Yes please!  We will be there May 6th-13th and can't wait!


----------



## DnA2010

Just checking in to see if there is a new TR started


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'd only heard about people doing that. Never dreamed I'd ever do it and at V&A's to boot!



<ticks item off of bucket list>



franandaj said:


> And she wonders why I think she's always grumpy.



Better than Dopey!



franandaj said:


> I believe that is a regular menu item. And the best part of both restaurants in Morocco is that so many folks are afraid of food they don't know that you can almost always get in as a walk up.



I am one of those.... sort of.
I haven't been often enough to have dined at my "must do's" yet...

But... some day. It intrigues me.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, you would, but I'm guessing that she had prior experience and was looking out for me instead of calling back three weeks later when I got the statement.



Ah. Interesting. You're probably right!



franandaj said:


> It was neat, but Trader Sam's is much more fun!



I'll never know.
Or at least, not for the foreseeable future.



franandaj said:


> The changing part was the best thing. The margarita wasn't the tastiest I've had.



Meh. Has to taste good.


----------



## irene_dsc

I guess we are one of the few who did the sit down place in Morocco,  our first trip.  I picked it partly for the entertainment  (belly dancers!), but partly because it was cuisine that wasn't familiar.  I figured I wouldn't be criticizing it for being done wrong if they Americanized it, since I didn't know what it *should* be!  (And we can get good Chinese, Japanese,  and Mexican food locally)


----------



## dhorner233

irene_dsc said:


> I guess we are one of the few who did the sit down place in Morocco,  our first trip.  I picked it partly for the entertainment  (belly dancers!), but partly because it was cuisine that wasn't familiar.  I figured I wouldn't be criticizing it for being done wrong if they Americanized it, since I didn't know what it *should* be!  (And we can get good Chinese, Japanese,  and Mexican food locally)



Did you like it? I was not impressed with the one in the back of Morocco. I tried the Spice Table this time. I was even less impressed and I love African/Moroccan food! But was not impressed with their take on it.

Allison - please make sure you always mention what Fran likes to eat. I definitely have similar tastes. The strawberry soup and that donut were two of the highlights of this trip!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Just went through the V&A write up on my laptop so I could see the pictures better! I love when these come up on the Dis, especially with lots of detail like yours!
> The courses are beautiful- I love seeing the detailing in the preparation and plating! Those desserts- yum! and always love seeing the coffee set ups. The cheese looked especially nice (other than the blue- still haven't got on to enjoying it)
> One of my simple loves is bread and butter so I know I would love to experience all of those!



They do such a wonderful job. It seems that we get there once every three years so hopefully again in 2019!  We just saw the chef from there at a demo in DCA's F&W Festival.



pkondz said:


> Boooo!!!! Don't do it!



And I've even seen that again since this one.



pkondz said:


> You have reasonable and well thought out purchases, but Fran has "little obsessive items".



Now hey there. You notice "little obsessive items" in no way implies purchases.....

I really had no problem with all the "stuff" she bought.  What I'm talking about is the stacks and stacks of brochures, festival guides and maps that she gathered. No I don't mean a few. I mean like 6-8 inches thick of maps. In fact they are in a shoe box and it's bursting. You see she bought a bunch of gift cards that if you loaded them with $200 you got a medal from F&W. Now that (empty) gift card is listed on eBay, along with the medal, festival guide, and I'm supposed to throw in a copy of every map with purchase. Now that it's been six months, I'd like to kill the listing, but we sold one last week, so she won't concede to that.



pkondz said:


> Dang! I didn't know about that one! No idea why not.



Homework.



pkondz said:


> Or that too! That looks really good! That would've been very high on my list, too.



Again, research! It's not just for science!



pkondz said:


> Really pondered hard about this one... but never made it there I guess. At least I don't remember seeing it.



It was near the Africa outpost.



pkondz said:


> I passed on that. I tried Tuna Poke in Hawaii and wasn't impressed. Then again it was at this huge impersonal luau where _none_ of what I had was all that great, so.... take that with a grain of salt



Tuna is my favorite sushi, so I love poke. There's a place near my house called Ahipokebowl where they make you a whole meal of poke. It's pricey but very good!



pkondz said:


> I loved the slider. Probably my favourite thing at FW that I _did eat._



There is a Teriyaki Chicken slider at the DCA F&W Festival that is really good, it's got pineapple on it.



pkondz said:


> Nice! An impromptu DISmeet.



It worked out well!



pkondz said:


> Well, that sucks. I suppose it was that or have strangers sit with you both.



Well if they were skinny strangers it might have been better. The two of us crammed in a seat is not fun.



pkondz said:


> Okay, now that's just not right. I can understand them not finding my charger, but that's really not right.



Yes, but it is reality. The lady we spoke with said they would call on Monday and it never happened. We were too tired to pursue it and too busy to follow up.



pkondz said:


> No kidding. They always have those measuring things at the gates too. They should use them once in a while.



I wonder if the agents just don't want to deal with the conflict until it won't fit overhead.



pkondz said:


> Oh, no. That's what it is. The rest of the movie is at great depths where light can't penetrate.



I wouldn't know. I still haven't seen it.



pkondz said:


> ew. no.



It is a depressing thought.



pkondz said:


> Because... butterscotch. Hello!







pkondz said:


> Where they were sobbing uncontrollably.







pkondz said:


> Ingrates!
> 
> But welcome home anyway!



They did eventually warm up to us.



Steppesister said:


> Sounds like one of my items. And surprisingly, it wasn't a drink!



Well I'm looking forward to hearing that.



Steppesister said:


> I don't know how they even lift them up there to check if they will!



I can barely get ours up there and they are small.



Steppesister said:


> Nope. United.



Haven't flown them in forever. All I hear is complaints.



Steppesister said:


> Travel day isn't always boring. Wait til I get to Mike traveling to the Keys....



I remember the drama with his flight to Orlando...


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> And guess what?!!?!?!
> 
> 2 weeks from tomorrow we get to hang out again!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Pretty sure this needs a few dancing bananas!



And now we're in single digits!





tiggrbaby said:


> Somehow I lost contact with your TR again!
> 
> Mmmm, cava! The meal looked nice as well!



Not much left now, just trying to wrap things up here!



tiggrbaby said:


> Sorry that the boat didn't work out for you, but the meal over at the Boardwalk looked really nice! I didn't realize that the new ice cream place was so specialized; maybe I need to try it sometime.



It did end up for the better.  Pam found a new restaurant that she loves and we had a good meal, so win, win!



tiggrbaby said:


> Glad you were able to get the rest of your tastes in! How crummy that the driver was so lazy to not properly put away the scooter. Do you think that it is Mears who is ignoring the claim?



I know.  This last trip Fran made sure to put the front of the scooter down before she left it with the bus driver.



tiggrbaby said:


> I know what you mean about missing your kitties; we only have one, but I feel bad when she's on her own for an extended period. She only likes me and her boys; she doesn't even like my son's girlfriend of five years!
> 
> Looking forward to reading your next report.



Yeah, the kids really miss us when we're gone.  We were away Friday night and they were all over me in bed last night.



dhorner233 said:


> Do you have another trip report going?



Not yet.  I have the first chapter all written and everything but I still have to catch up on @dolphingirl47, @Captain_Oblivious, @Flossbolna and I thought that was all and now I see @pkondz just posted an update!  I was hoping to get to it today, but now we'll see!


----------



## Steppesister

Waaaaaahoooooooty!!!

Packing commences....

This week! Nails are the last detail, so you know it's close!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> And I've even seen that again since this one.



The horror....



franandaj said:


> Now hey there. You notice "little obsessive items" in no way implies purchases.....



Ah. So you're saying _You_ are Fran's "little obsessive item".

Gotcha.



franandaj said:


> I really had no problem with all the "stuff" she bought. What I'm talking about is the stacks and stacks of brochures, festival guides and maps that she gathered. No I don't mean a few. I mean like 6-8 inches thick of maps. In fact they are in a shoe box and it's bursting. You see she bought a bunch of gift cards that if you loaded them with $200 you got a medal from F&W. Now that (empty) gift card is listed on eBay, along with the medal, festival guide, and I'm supposed to throw in a copy of every map with purchase. Now that it's been six months, I'd like to kill the listing, but we sold one last week, so she won't concede to that.



Well, she does have a point...



franandaj said:


> Homework.
> 
> Again, research! It's not just for science!



Uh, huh.

When?

Let's see. I have three days off. Yesterday, today and tomorrow.
(Sounds like an Abbott and Costello routine)

Yesterday. Up early to drive out to the country to see Elle's Junior dance team compete.
Home, then over to MIL's house to clean out her garage. Up til 1am on the phone with a buddy who was going through a rough patch.

Today. Work 16 hours from 7am - 11pm.
Tomorrow. Work 7am - 3pm. Pick up Kay on way home. Shop. Cook dinner.

And those are my days _off._



franandaj said:


> There is a Teriyaki Chicken slider at the DCA F&W Festival that is really good, it's got pineapple on it.



mmmm.... Can you point it out if we go by?



franandaj said:


> Well if they were skinny strangers it might have been better. The two of us crammed in a seat is not fun.



Hmmmm... Hawt skinny strangers?



franandaj said:


> I wonder if the agents just don't want to deal with the conflict until it won't fit overhead.



I'm _sure_ that's what it is.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Not yet. I have the first chapter all written and everything but I still have to catch up on @dolphingirl47, @Captain_Oblivious, @Flossbolna and I thought that was all and now I see @pkondz just posted an update! I was hoping to get to it today, but now we'll see!



I gave up. If I wait to catch up before posting an update, I'll _never_ post!


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> Not yet. I have the first chapter all written and everything but I still have to catch up on @dolphingirl47, @Captain_Oblivious, @Flossbolna and I thought that was all and now I see @pkondz just posted an update! I was hoping to get to it today, but now we'll see!



I just posted an update, too.  Sorry. Please feel free to NOT catch up on my trip report. I know that Norway is not on your list of future destinations. I will not feel less liked just because you are going to be slow with that trip report!


----------



## Flossbolna

pkondz said:


> I gave up. If I wait to catch up before posting an update, I'll _never_ post!



Yes, that is my current thinking, too. I am sorry that I am losing out on some of the chatter with some of my DIS friends, but I also feel that I need to move my trip reports along because otherwise I will just forget what I wanted to write about.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> You forgot olives. Which along with beets and salmon are among my favorites
> 
> 
> Those hitchhiking ghosts are fantastic!!!



I edited the post.  I really want to like Salmon, the only way I like it is smoked in a cream cheese dip recipe that we got in Alaska the first time.

I know the ghosts are cool, but we just don't have room.



pkondz said:


> Okay, those are awesome.
> 
> ...and Ruby would shoot me... no that's too quick... it'd be a slow and painful death if I spent two grand on hitch hiking ghosts.



You've mentioned that she is a tidy person who likes very little clutter....and that's two grand in US dollars....



pkondz said:


> Okay, makes sense... And yes... I've seen haircicles.



I've only heard about them.



pkondz said:


> Salmon. Yum.
> Eggplant. Pass.
> Brains. Not 100% sure, but don't think I've had any. Would try it, but...
> Organ meats. If cooked really well, yes.
> Liver. Pretty sure that's an organ meat. Or maybe it's piano.
> Sweet potatoes. Nope.
> Beets. Only if pickled.
> Olives. No.
> Cilantro. As far as I know.



Sounds like we dislike quite a few of the same things.



pkondz said:


> Interesting. I've always wondered. Is it hype or is there an actual difference.



Depends on the restaurant.  I've tasted some Kobe beef that was much better.  When I tried it at a Shabu Shabu place I couldn't tell the difference.



pkondz said:


> I have. A blackberry sorbet. Here:
> http://www.stadtlanderseigensinnfarm.com/
> 
> Part of the very best meal I've ever had.



Looks like a rather interesting place!



dhorner233 said:


> Wow! Those are incredible! Are you going to display them in your house? Didn't you have a Haunted Mansion room?



No, we have to sell them, they are too big for our house.  We were toying around with the idea of building a Haunted Mansion Theater Room, but we've decided against that now.



krrrristen said:


> Those hitchhiking ghosts are _*awesome*_!!!!!



Thanks! I wish we could keep them.  Then again I think we have some smaller ones in a storage unit somewhere.


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> Will you let us know when you start a new TR? I like to see pics of the F&G.



Hopefully later today, but we'll have to see.  it's almost time to start dinner, and after dinner I get really tired.



disney1474 said:


> Yes please!  We will be there May 6th-13th and can't wait!



I can't guarantee that I'll get to the F&G part by then.  Have you read my "We took the kids to WDW" TR?  That was during Flower and Garden and I found this year's festival to be very similar.



DnA2010 said:


> Just checking in to see if there is a new TR started



Not yet.  It's ready to go and all I have to do is catch up on replies!



pkondz said:


> <ticks item off of bucket list>



No, not really.....remember, I don't have a bucket list.



pkondz said:


> Better than Dopey!



But more like Sleepy.



pkondz said:


> I am one of those.... sort of.
> I haven't been often enough to have dined at my "must do's" yet...
> 
> But... some day. It intrigues me.



Longer trips, I tell you!



pkondz said:


> I'll never know.
> Or at least, not for the foreseeable future.



Sorry about that.  I feel for you.



pkondz said:


> Meh. Has to taste good.



I agree.  And I prefer my tangy and salty.



irene_dsc said:


> I guess we are one of the few who did the sit down place in Morocco,  our first trip.  I picked it partly for the entertainment  (belly dancers!), but partly because it was cuisine that wasn't familiar.  I figured I wouldn't be criticizing it for being done wrong if they Americanized it, since I didn't know what it *should* be!  (And we can get good Chinese, Japanese,  and Mexican food locally)



I still haven't tried the Chinese place as there are lots of good ones in California.  However, the Mexican food is rather unique and not the same old Taqueria type food you get at the local Mexican place.  The Japanese place was really good, but nothing I can't get at home.



dhorner233 said:


> Did you like it? I was not impressed with the one in the back of Morocco. I tried the Spice Table this time. I was even less impressed and I love African/Moroccan food! But was not impressed with their take on it.



i really liked both of them, however, I didn't find them anything like the places we have here, there are some really good ones in So Cal as well.



dhorner233 said:


> Alison - please make sure you always mention what Fran likes to eat. I definitely have similar tastes. The strawberry soup and that donut were two of the highlights of this trip!



I usually try to mention and picture what she gets.  She is getting very good about reminding me to take pictures.



Steppesister said:


> Waaaaaahoooooooty!!!
> 
> Packing commences....
> 
> This week! Nails are the last detail, so you know it's close!



I get mine done the day after tomorrow!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Ah. So you're saying _You_ are Fran's "little obsessive item".
> 
> Gotcha.



No not really.



pkondz said:


> Well, she does have a point...



Yeah, but I'm sick of all these brochures scattered around our house.



pkondz said:


> Uh, huh.
> 
> When?
> 
> Let's see. I have three days off. Yesterday, today and tomorrow.
> (Sounds like an Abbott and Costello routine)
> 
> Yesterday. Up early to drive out to the country to see Elle's Junior dance team compete.
> Home, then over to MIL's house to clean out her garage. Up til 1am on the phone with a buddy who was going through a rough patch.
> 
> Today. Work 16 hours from 7am - 11pm.
> Tomorrow. Work 7am - 3pm. Pick up Kay on way home. Shop. Cook dinner.
> 
> And those are my days _off._



Those don't sound like days off.



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... Can you point it out if we go by?



We pretty much won't go by it unless Kay wants to ride, Mickey and Sulley to the Rescue.  It's a cute ride, but nothing special.  However, the area where that kiosk is located is quite easy to get to and not far from the "hub" in that park.



pkondz said:


> Hmmmm... Hawt skinny strangers?







pkondz said:


> I'm _sure_ that's what it is.



Pretty much.



pkondz said:


> I gave up. If I wait to catch up before posting an update, I'll _never_ post!



I'll take that as a "go ahead" to start the TR....



Flossbolna said:


> I just posted an update, too.  Sorry. Please feel free to NOT catch up on my trip report. I know that Norway is not on your list of future destinations. I will not feel less liked just because you are going to be slow with that trip report!



OK, thank you.  I will get back to it though!



Flossbolna said:


> Yes, that is my current thinking, too. I am sorry that I am losing out on some of the chatter with some of my DIS friends, but I also feel that I need to move my trip reports along because otherwise I will just forget what I wanted to write about.



That's why I try to write mine on the trip itself.  While Fran is doing excessive shopping, while she's sleeping, waiting for the busses. I've already forgotten half of what happened on my cruise and I haven't even posted the first chapter!


----------



## franandaj

So I've been busy since we got back which was two weeks ago already! When we got home we had no Internet. No biggie the first night, we had been up for nearly 24 hours, so after unloading the car, we just sat down, caught up on the local news and tried to make up our absence to the kitties.

The next day was resting all we did was watch TV until it was time to go to band. We were so tired that's all we could do. However I did get on the phone to tech support with Frontier to get back online so I could check in with the inter webs.

Wednesday we had to get back to business. We had sold a bunch of stuff on eBay, but I had to reset the internet again that morning.  I got about six packages processed and shipped, as I had great difficulty between the internet and PayPal label printing.

Thursday I had to reboot the internet yet again, so I spent almost an hour on the phone with Frontier and this time they agreed that it may be a bigger problem.  They wanted me to wait until the following Wednesday for someone to arrive, but I got them to move it up to Monday.  After that lovely discourse, I still had another half dozen packages to process and ship, plus I hadn’t been to the grocery store since we got home from the trip. By the time I got home I was so tired, we just ordered Italian delivery.

Friday was the start of the DCA F&W Festival. We had two demos, one at 2PM and another at 5PM, so that pretty much shot that day.  The weekend was taken up with Band Rehearsal Saturday and concert Sunday.  So a week went by without being able to get online (much), and even less unpacking.

Monday was spent messing around with Internet repair.  The first guy came just after 9AM.  It took him a couple hours to deduce that the problem was on their end in the line.  It needed to be replaced.  They would be sending another guy around to fix it. Luckily he had kick started the internet again. We had more eBay items sell over the weekend, so I worked on those.  When finally the other guy got there, I ran to the post office. And then to the old house to finish packing up the wine cellar. I started dinner but realized I was missing a key ingredient and had to yet again run out of the house to the store.  This is not how my life usually goes, it is mostly nicely planned.

Tuesday we got up before the dawn, drove three hours out to the desert, spent four hours looking at the sights and then drove home about another 5 hours.  So we were 12 hours from door to door.  I’ll have more on this one later.

Wednesday we moved the wine cabinet from De Soto to the new house.  If you don’t know what a wine cabinet looks like here it is.  The chair is in the picture to give you perspective on it’s size.





Here it is almost empty.





Here is the wine that I took out.  I also brought home 2 cases of wine that are in their drinking prime and put them into my “drink now” stash. 





I removed equally as many bottles from the “drink now” which had arrived from my wine clubs, over the years in the new house, and they are waiting to be interned into the cabinet until it’s their time.

After we moved the wine cabinet, Fran decided we should bring the refrigerator to the new house (you know as a back up).  This turned out to be a much larger project than we thought.  They had to remove the doors and go out and buy and install a shut off valve for the ice machine, as Fran's father tended to take short cuts on his maintenance work.  I told the rental truck company that it would be back well before 2PM, but it wasn't until 3PM that we actually brought it back.  No biggie, but we were exhausted after that even though we didn't do any of the heavy lifting.

Thursday we had more eBays to catch up with and cat food to stock up on, but Fran insisted we go out to the F&W Festival again, so after we did our errands in the morning, we spent the rest of the day eating, drinking and buying stuff for eBay.

Friday we had demos at noon and 6PM plus we had a DVC room booked for the night. Before we left for the mini weekend, we replaced a light switch in a tenant’s apartment and then we were on our way. We spent about 30 hours out there eating and drinking and watching demos and presentations (minus the 8 hours we were sleeping).  By the time we got home Saturday night we were exhausted (more on this one coming later) and went right to bed after feeding the cats.

So that brings us to today.  I’ve been trying all day to catch up on everyone’s reports and thanks @pkondz and @Flossbolna for letting me off the hook!  Sorry @dolphingirl47 , but I promise I’ll get to yours soon!


Link to new TR!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...sy-food-adventure-the-beginning-3-19.3591967/


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a busy couple of weeks!  jumping to the new TR now.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> You've mentioned that she is a tidy person who likes very little clutter....and that's two grand in US dollars....



Yup and... YUP!!! That's what... over $100K in CDN?



franandaj said:


> I've only heard about them.



Funny thing is... Kay had them on Friday. Hair frozen stiff.



franandaj said:


> Sounds like we dislike quite a few of the same things.



Except for the cilantro. Don't think I have a problem there.
Gimme yours and I'll see.



franandaj said:


> Depends on the restaurant. I've tasted some Kobe beef that was much better. When I tried it at a Shabu Shabu place I couldn't tell the difference.



Interesting.
I'd love a side by side, same preparation, same cooking method taste test.



franandaj said:


> Looks like a rather interesting place!



It was... I didn't know food could taste like that. Incredible.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No, not really.....remember, I don't have a bucket list.



<ticks not having a bucket list off the buc.... wait....>



franandaj said:


> But more like Sleepy.







franandaj said:


> Longer trips, I tell you!



I don't know if I can handle a second job!



franandaj said:


> No not really.



You too all the fun out of that.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, but I'm sick of all these brochures scattered around our house.



Put them in her bed.



franandaj said:


> Those don't sound like days off.



What's a "day off"?



franandaj said:


> We pretty much won't go by it unless Kay wants to ride, Mickey and Sulley to the Rescue. It's a cute ride, but nothing special. However, the area where that kiosk is located is quite easy to get to and not far from the "hub" in that park.



Pass then.



franandaj said:


> I'll take that as a "go ahead" to start the TR....



Thank me, folks.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a busy couple of weeks!  jumping to the new TR now.



Thanks! I'll be back on yours once you get things together!



pkondz said:


> Yup and... YUP!!! That's what... over $100K in CDN?



Something like that!



pkondz said:


> Funny thing is... Kay had them on Friday. Hair frozen stiff.



Never seen them here, it just doesn't get that cold.  I wouldn't know about them if I hadn't read it here on the DISboards!



pkondz said:


> Except for the cilantro. Don't think I have a problem there.
> Gimme yours and I'll see.



I'll be happy to give you all my cilantro, unless Fran gets jealous. Normally I give it to her.



pkondz said:


> Interesting.
> I'd love a side by side, same preparation, same cooking method taste test.



It was interesting.  I wasn't sure if I would taste a difference, but I could.  Then again when we went to New Zealand, none of the meat tasted right.  The only that was the same was Fish and Chips.  My friend PIO from Australia said the same thing about coming here.



pkondz said:


> It was... I didn't know food could taste like that. Incredible.



I've had a couple experiences similar to that.



pkondz said:


> <ticks not having a bucket list off the buc.... wait....>



Uh huh.



pkondz said:


> I don't know if I can handle a second job!



Probably not.  Make the kids get jobs.



pkondz said:


> Put them in her bed.



No. That's my bed too and it would just create worse problems.  Believe me.



pkondz said:


> What's a "day off"?



You need a different job.



pkondz said:


> Pass then.



But if we're hungry at that point we should hit it.  Besides we could stop by before we go get drinks the first day and it would be a much cheaper nosh than inside the bar!



pkondz said:


> Thank me, folks.



Yes thank him that I now have the TR going!


----------



## franandaj

Back in January we gathered together some of our band friends a decided to spend a day touring the parks. It wasn't too busy and we got on a bunch of rides. Indiana Jones, Pirates, (HM was down to remove the NBC overlay), BTTMR and the Matterhorn. By then we worked up quite an appetite. I gave everyone a choice of where to go. I named off a ton of places and got back a bunch of blank stares. “Where do you like?” they asked.

“I'm always up for the Plaza Inn.” I said.

“Is that the place with the Fried Chicken?” Leonard asked.

Everyone agreed that Fried Chicken sounded good, so that where we went. Fran and I split a meal of Fried chicken and a Cobb salad. 





She told me to pick a dessert so I went with the chocolate cake. It turns out that we took the cake togo, because Leonard ordered a slice of Carrot cake and he only wanted a sliver, so Fran was the beneficiary of a slice if carrot cake.

We took a group photo after lunch. 





We hit Star Tours and Space Mountain.  





Then we did It’s a Small World.  It still had the Christmas Overlay and we showed up just on the hour when they did the little show.

















Then we went over to DCA, I think we did Soarin first, then TSMM, Still I’m a beaver.





I sat it out on CA Screamin, and then we stopped for a picture on the bridge to Paradise Pier. No sooner than we all got in a line, did everyone pull out their cell phones and immediately start taking selfies!





We did get a bona fide picture with the whole group eventually.





We went on one last ride, RSR and I was toast. You know like, “put a fork in me I'm done.”





It was time for a drink and some grub. Fran and I split a flatbread with pepperoni, mushrooms, garlic and spinach.





We also got a couple things from the kids menu. Pigs in a blanket.





And grilled cheese and tomato soup.





We also got the ice cream filled macarons for dessert.





We had a couple hours to kill before we needed to go take our spot for the fireworks. Everyone agreed that we would rather hang out in the relaxing atmosphere than sit outside. 









Eventually we made our way back to Disneyland and watched the fireworks. I was too tired to take any pictures.  After that Fran and I went home while others in our party continued on until midnight.


Two days later a special limited edition pin was being released. There would be one released every day on the 15th throughout the year. While waiting for our pins we got a surprise meet and Greet with Mickey and Minnie.





Once we procured our pins we decided to get some lunch at the Corn Dog Castle.





As usual we got a regular Corn Dog and a Cheese Dog.





See all that ooey gooey cheese!





Then we scooted on over to Ghiradelli and got a Salted Caramel Brownie Sundae.  Deeeelish!





Ever since we came home from my parents we had been on a sourdough kick, so we stopped and got a loaf of Mader shaped bread.  We have decided since then we prefer the regular loaves that you can get at the Pacific Wharf Cafe, but the line there was so long that day we didn’t want to wait.





Then we stopped to see Francisco before heading back home.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Yum!  Love the look of that sundae.

I'm glad to see Francisco is still around.


----------



## pkondz

Read the "wine cabinet" update with interest, but won't quote it all.
I'm glad you got it done, looked like a big job! And then the fridge too!

You ladies have been buuuuusy!



franandaj said:


> I'll be happy to give you all my cilantro, unless Fran gets jealous. Normally I give it to her.



Spouses first. Rule.



franandaj said:


> It was interesting. I wasn't sure if I would taste a difference, but I could. Then again when we went to New Zealand, none of the meat tasted right. The only that was the same was Fish and Chips. My friend PIO from Australia said the same thing about coming here.



Very interesting. Now I have one _more_ reason to want to travel down under.



franandaj said:


> Probably not. Make the kids get jobs.



Ingrates.



franandaj said:


> No. That's my bed too and it would just create worse problems. Believe me.



Ah yes. There is that.



franandaj said:


> You need a different job.



Or a lotto win.


Except... I don't _play_ the lotto.



franandaj said:


> But if we're hungry at that point we should hit it. Besides we could stop by before we go get drinks the first day and it would be a much cheaper nosh than inside the bar!



I'm not gonna sweat the small stuff.

I don't have time!



franandaj said:


> Yes thank him that I now have the TR going!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Back in January we gathered together some of our band friends a decided to spend a day touring the parks. It wasn't too busy and we got on a bunch of rides. Indiana Jones, Pirates, (HM was down to remove the NBC overlay), BTTMR and the Matterhorn. By then we worked up quite an appetite. I gave everyone a choice of where to go. I named off a ton of places and got back a bunch of blank stares. “Where do you like?” they asked.
> 
> “I'm always up for the Plaza Inn.” I said.
> 
> “Is that the place with the Fried Chicken?” Leonard asked.
> 
> Everyone agreed that Fried Chicken sounded good, so that where we went. Fran and I split a meal of Fried chicken and a Cobb salad.



mmmm.... fried chicken.
You can have my share of the Cobb salad, I'll take your chicken. Deal?



franandaj said:


> It turns out that we took the cake togo, because Leonard ordered a slice of Carrot cake and he only wanted a sliver, so Fran was the beneficiary of a slice if carrot cake.



Score for Fran!



franandaj said:


> We took a group photo after lunch.



Good looking group. 



franandaj said:


> Then we did It’s a Small World. It still had the Christmas Overlay and we showed up just on the hour when they did the little show.



They do a show?
Please tell me it's a silent show.



franandaj said:


> Then we went over to DCA, I think we did Soarin first, then TSMM, Still I’m a beaver.



I have no idea what I am. What's.... I don't know how to say "What's below a beaver" without it sounding dirty.



franandaj said:


> No sooner than we all got in a line, did everyone pull out their cell phones and immediately start taking selfies!







franandaj said:


> Fran and I split a flatbread with pepperoni, mushrooms, garlic and spinach.



Not bad... I'll take mine sans pepperoni and spinach, thanks.



franandaj said:


> We also got the ice cream filled macarons for dessert.



Kay is going to die if/when she sees those.



franandaj said:


> Everyone agreed that we would rather hang out in the relaxing atmosphere than sit outside.



Well... yeah!



franandaj said:


> Two days later a special limited edition pin was being released. There would be one released every day on the 15th throughout the year. While waiting for our pins we got a surprise meet and Greet with Mickey and Minnie.



What's the pin look like?



franandaj said:


> Once we procured our pins we decided to get some lunch at the Corn Dog Castle.



I have to do the cart first.
Pretty sure that's a rule.



franandaj said:


> See all that ooey gooey cheese!



Hmmm.... It _does_ look pretty good... hmmmm...... I'd like to at least _try _one.



franandaj said:


> Then we scooted on over to Ghiradelli and got a Salted Caramel Brownie Sundae. Deeeelish!




Dang! Yumm!


franandaj said:


> Then we stopped to see Francisco before heading back home.



I knew about the cats... didn't know they had names.


----------



## Pinkocto

Ice cream filled macaroons!!!!    


That was a VERY busy couple weeks since your trip, wow! 


Fun day at DL with your friends! I'm so excited to be going back this year!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Sorry @dolphingirl47 , but I promise I’ll get to yours soon!



Don't worry about me. I am only just keeping my head above the water as well. The trip report will still be there whenever you get some time and want to check in.

You really have been busy. I am glad that you managed to mix in some fun, too.

The day you had in the parks with people from the band looked like a lot of fun. I am not surprised that you were tired. You covered a lot ground.

I will go and check in on the new trip report.

Corinna


----------



## dhorner233

What a fun day in the park with your friends from band! 

Does Fran prefer the regular corn dog or the cheese dog?


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow... you sure had a heck of a week when you got home.  That wine cabinet is impressive, but it looks like you'll fill it up quickly!

Always appreciate and am jealous of your day trips to Disneyland.  I totally didn't realize they made a "corn dog' that was just melted cheese inside the breading.  I guess I assumed it was a hotdog wrapped in cheese and breaded.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Wow your feet don't touch the ground! Sorry about your internet issues. Last thing you need. 

Love your wine cabinet. Great to sort wines out. We bought wine tags for Jo once. Marking dates to drink them etc. 

Lovely photos of meeting your friends! Cute kitty! I love that colour. 

Thanks for new link! All over that like a rash.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Yum!  Love the look of that sundae.
> 
> I'm glad to see Francisco is still around.



Yup!  And more funny stories coming on this TR!



pkondz said:


> Read the "wine cabinet" update with interest, but won't quote it all.
> I'm glad you got it done, looked like a big job! And then the fridge too!
> 
> You ladies have been buuuuusy!



Yes we have been!  And then you came to town and we were busy.....having fun!



pkondz said:


> Very interesting. Now I have one _more_ reason to want to travel down under.



I still have it on that non existent bucket list.



pkondz said:


> Ingrates.



This last week makes me laugh even more now.



pkondz said:


> Or a lotto win.
> 
> 
> Except... I don't _play_ the lotto.



Either do I.  



pkondz said:


> I'm not gonna sweat the small stuff.
> 
> I don't have time!



And we didn't have the time, we barely made it through the few days.



pkondz said:


> mmmm.... fried chicken.
> You can have my share of the Cobb salad, I'll take your chicken. Deal?



I think we worked this one out equitably!



pkondz said:


> Score for Fran!



And you got a similar one!



pkondz said:


> Good looking group.



Thanks!  



pkondz said:


> They do a show?
> Please tell me it's a silent show.



Well they don't play "the song"



pkondz said:


> I have no idea what I am. What's.... I don't know how to say "What's below a beaver" without it sounding dirty.



Actually you did better than us, I think you got the Pus........errrr cat.



pkondz said:


> Not bad... I'll take mine sans pepperoni and spinach, thanks.



Unfortunately it was already changed.  Don't really remember what we got.



pkondz said:


> Kay is going to die if/when she sees those.



Unfortunately we never got that far, too much savory, no sweet.



pkondz said:


> I have to do the cart first.
> Pretty sure that's a rule.



Sorry you ate too much.....



pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... It _does_ look pretty good... hmmmm...... I'd like to at least _try _one.



You can also go to "Hot Dog on a Stick"  and try one.  Not sure if they have them in malls in Canada, but then again that means you have to go to a ma.



pkondz said:


> I knew about the cats... didn't know they had names.



They even have their own website.



Pinkocto said:


> Ice cream filled macaroons!!!!



We'll have to get some when you're here!  I think we need to plan for several days!



Pinkocto said:


> That was a VERY busy couple weeks since your trip, wow!



Yes it was.  And it hasn't stopped!



Pinkocto said:


> Fun day at DL with your friends! I'm so excited to be going back this year!!!



We did have a fun day, and I've had several since then which I plan on reporting on here.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Don't worry about me. I am only just keeping my head above the water as well. The trip report will still be there whenever you get some time and want to check in.
> 
> You really have been busy. I am glad that you managed to mix in some fun, too.



Yes, and I think I'm a couple updates behind on your TRs again, but after this next update I'm determined to catch up where I am behind.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The day you had in the parks with people from the band looked like a lot of fun. I am not surprised that you were tired. You covered a lot ground.
> 
> I will go and check in on the new trip report.



Yes we were tired at the end of the day.  Thanks for checking in on the new TR!



dhorner233 said:


> What a fun day in the park with your friends from band!
> 
> Does Fran prefer the regular corn dog or the cheese dog?



She likes the regular corn dog better and splits the cheese dog to humor me.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... you sure had a heck of a week when you got home. That wine cabinet is impressive, but it looks like you'll fill it up quickly!



Well I had 160 something bottles that I took out of it to move it.  I'm not sure that I will end up filling it back up as I'm not so sure how many wines I will lay down for 20 years that I will still be enjoying when I'm in my 70s.



afwdwfan said:


> Always appreciate and am jealous of your day trips to Disneyland. I totally didn't realize they made a "corn dog' that was just melted cheese inside the breading. I guess I assumed it was a hotdog wrapped in cheese and breaded.



It's the vegetarian option, but even so I like it!  @Steppesister thought the same thing that it had a hot dog, but no, just cheese.  In my opinion you need one of each, cheese and hot dog.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow your feet don't touch the ground! Sorry about your internet issues. Last thing you need.



And by this point, I had forgotten that it happened, just because so much as gone on since then!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love your wine cabinet. Great to sort wines out. We bought wine tags for Jo once. Marking dates to drink them etc.



When I first got the wine cabinet, I put tags on the wines in addition to cataloging them in the database.  It was way too much work so now I just consult my map or run a query in my database.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lovely photos of meeting your friends! Cute kitty! I love that colour.



I have some even better photos coming soon in more updates.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for new link! All over that like a rash.


----------



## franandaj

The day after our excursion for pins, corn dogs and a sundae, we were treated to yet another fun and special event.  It took place over MLK weekend and was a 25th anniversary event for the Animated Feature Beauty and the Beast.









Present were Don Hahn, Glen Keane and Andreas Deja, and a special performance from Paige O'Hara.









After introducing the guests they talked about early concepts of the characters. Because they wanted the film to have a European flair, Hahn (far right) rented them flats in London where Disney had a studio and they spent a fair amount of time working and learning there. Perhaps as long as six months or more.  They talked about how everything had such an ornate and much more elaborate quality (with respect to the house staff as objects).  





Keane (second from the left) also did not have a good handle on what the Beast should look like at this time.  He knew that he should be animal based and of “this” world.  Not some “other worldly creature”, and these were some early sketches.  He talked about walking past the London zoo every day on his was to their office and how he saw these wolves on his walk.  He liked the way that they walked on all fours, but it gave him a perplexing problem of how to incorporate that when ultimately the Beast would become a man again.





When they had some good solid drawings Hahn took the concepts back to Jeffrey Katzenberg in the states and he hated every bit of it.

When he got back to London, good news or bad news. Deja asked for the bad news, obviously it was that they hated it. The good news was they were in London with nothing to do. So they took a plane to Tours, France and spent some time in the Loire Valley drinking lots of wine and getting a fresh perspective on the reboot of the animation.





They talked about the “process”. Andreas (who animated the Gaston) had been working on King Triton in The Little Mermaid. Keane brought Ariel to life. This was their first project with Alan Menken and Howard Ashman. Keane mentioned that when he thought about musicals, his mind went back to Cinderella and the lofty and classical style melodies. When they heard sounds down the hall <sings opening melody from Under the Sea> he realized that it was a whole different ball game going on here. It also ushered in a new era of collaboration between the songwriters and the animators.  Here are some pictures of Menken and Ashman from way back when.





So when it came time to work on B&B they were already expecting great things from the musical score and knew that their characters would have a lot of development based on the music. Here is Howard Ashman with Paige O’Hara.





We saw some clips of Angela Lansbury and Jerry Orbach (Lumiere) recording some of their takes.













The discussion moved to Andreas Deja, animator for Gaston, his biggest challenge was the duplicity of the character. While he is a villain, there was also a desire for him to remain stunningly handsome, and know it. Don Hahn even purchased a year long subscription to Muscle and Fitness for Deja so that he had plenty of material for Gaston.





We were treated to many “studies” that were animated during the testing process. 













One of the big “chuckle moments” only took up about a second of screen time, but evidently a lot of time during production. There is a line in the song “Gaston” where he claims that his body is covered with hair. At one point all the animators wanted to put in their 5 cents about just what that hair should look like. Then they showed us the song from the movie where you see the hairy chest. And it is literally less than 2 seconds long, but the amount of thought and time that went into it sounded like a lot!





Next they showed us a video created from the rough sketches. These are often used to sell the executives on the progress of the film before proceeding to the more costly Ink and Paint stages.

Don Hahn invited Andreas to take a seat at an animation desk that had been set up on the stage. He began to draw Gaston. 





















He completed this drawing in about 5 minutes.

Then we talked to Paige O’Hara. She talked about her auditions for the role of Belle. Evidently she had seven different auditions and each one had more and more high ranking Disney executives. The thing that threw her off was at the last audition no one would make eye contact with her. Don Hahn explained that it wasn't that they were disrespecting her, but they were trying to keep Belle in their heads and and see if her voice matched their expectations of the character.
We then switched to one of her favorite numbers in the show. Those of you who have seen the Broadway production of Beauty and the Beast will have heard the song Human Again. Late in production of the movie this song was cut from the movie because it was deemed too long and ambitious, and it took the focus away from Belle. Menken and Ashman rushed to the drawing board to write the song Something There. 


Lyrics


There's something sweet and almost kind
But he was mean and he was coarse and unrefined
And now he's dear and so I'm sure
I wonder why I didn't see it there before
She glanced this way, I thought I saw
And when we touched she didn't shudder at my paw
No, it can't be, I'll just ignore
But then she's never looked at me that way before
New and a bit alarming
Who'd have ever thought that this could be
True, that he's no Prince Charming
But there's something in him that I simply didn't see
Well, who'd have thought?
Well, bless my soul
Well, who'd have known?
Well, who indeed?
And who'd have guessed They'd come together on their own?
It's so peculiar
We'll wait and see
A few days more
There may be something there that wasn't there before
You know perhaps there is something there that wasn't there before
There may be something there that wasn't there before


Glen Keane said that until there was this song, he couldn't understand how the story was going to work. Belle was not going to just suddenly fall for this Beast, but once this song came into being it was clear to him.

Page talked about the song and how Ashman helped to coach her over the phone from his hospital bed while they were recording. She was having trouble with one particular lyric “and it's quite alarming…” and gave her one word, “Streisand” and that worked, she sang it for us several times, (before she told us the coached word in a manner that didn't quite click) and then afterwards she sang the verse with the proper inflection. Not being a singer myself, I forget that diction really can make or break a performance, especially if the singer executes it so poorly that the audience notices it.

There was a lot of small talk where she commented that she was much like Belle, and she would fall in love with the Beast if he gave her a library too. But you had to be there.

Then she stood up and sang the song for us. It was fantastic, but we were not allowed to videotape the performance.









Then we moved on to talk about Glen Keane and the Beast. 





As was mentioned before he really wanted it to be earthly animal based, at first he liked the Idea of a Wild Boar.  So Don Hahn went to the local Taxidermy shop in Burbank and bought him a head of a wild boar.  Then he mentioned parts of a buffalo, so Hahn went back to the shop and found a buffalo.  Glen Keane said that that buffalo head was above his fireplace in his cabin up at Lake Arrowhead.





Another aspect of the Beast was his relative size compared to Belle, he needed to tower over her so he did a lot of drawing studies to make the hands large, the body wide and especially that he was tall.





Another aspect of the Beast was how he moved. Hahn arranged for Keane to visit the LA zoo (which is rather near the Disney studios in Burbank) and he got to visit with a particular gorilla. The gorilla had evidently been a bad boy as he was down in a solitary confinement kind of cage in the basement area.  Originally Keane had asked to be in the cage with the gorilla, but everyone else thought better of that and he was not allowed inside the cage.  So when Keane came in the room, sat down and began sketching the gorilla sat at the back of the cage eyeing him, but didn’t really do much of anything. Then without warning, the gorilla shot to the font of the cage in an instant and began shaking the bars. It was at that point, Keane realized he was glad NOT to be in the cage.

The gorilla went back to the corner, and Keane kept sketching.  Again with no warning whatsoever, the gorilla flung to the front of the cage. Keane kept sketching. So the gorilla meandered about halfway back through the cage, reached down and picked up a handful of poop, and swung his arm back. Keane grabbed his sketchpad and everything else and ran! 

After that story, he went to the Animator’s desk and picked up a pencil. 





He started on this whole spiel about how the Animators really don't have any talent, it's all in the pencil. He held up the pencil in his hand and said, this is a Beast pencil, Andreas used a Gaston pencil. And he put tell pencil to the paper and began to draw.









Then he looked up and said, “Darn, I grabbed the wrong one! This is an Ariel pencil!”

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

He put it down and said, “OK, now I have a Beast pencil.” He got another piece of paper and started to draw again.





As he drew he explained all the different features and the animals that he took them from. I'm doing my best to remember here, but I think the Buffalo inspired the overall shape of the head









the jaw was inspired by the wild boar









as were the horns, I think.





He needed to give the Beast a soft side so that it could be feasible for Belle to fall in love so he gave him long wispy locks. As he was finishing up he added that he gave him “cow ears” because “who doesn't love cow ears?”





The last thing he drew was the eyes and he said that when the transformation took place the one thing that remained the same was the eyes, as they were the window to the soul. They showed all the pain that the Beast felt being held captive in that body.





After he finished drawing the Beast he returned to his seat on the panel and they started to talk about the Beast’s transformation and how that would work. Keane had been putting this off for quite some time and when he finally realized that he had to make it work, he had no idea how he was going to do it. Plus there was a deadline rapidly approaching. Hahn told him to take all the time that he needed and without the pressure he was able to think a little more clearly.

He looked at sculpture to give him inspiration and that’s where the idea of the transformation taking place in the air and spinning came from. Also he made a trip to the Norton Simon museum in Pasadena hoping to find additional inspiration and he saw this statue outside.  He used the texture and robes from this statue as inspiration for the transformation.  The statue was outside the museum and he ended up not even going inside.









Once he had the overall picture of how the animation would be accomplished he needed to take care of the details.





He said that he came home and got in the shower and carefully examined his hands, how the fingers curved and what they looked like. The he looked at his feet and realized that the Beasts feet would need to look like a wild animal.  His Beagle came to him at that moment and he looked at the paws (I don’t quite get this part) because he said he started sketching the dog’s paws, but how do you sketch in the shower?)  He said that he used up all the hot water and his wife called to him to see if he was OK.  They showed us a clip of the transformation scene and sure enough, a paw sticks out and turns into a foot.

After the clip he told us one last story. As an animator you really feel and affinity with your character, and can get possessive about them. However, he said that as he has evolved and become more mature, he has learned that it’s even better when you can let them go and live on their own. He gave us an example of a day when he had taken some friends to Disney. He had forgotten his “silverpass” (which I assume is a pass that allows you to sign in yourself and guests). He tried to get the gate operators to let him in based on his “name” and they refused, so he ended up having to buy tickets for everyone. While they were inside the park, he was sitting on a bench being grumpy about having to pay and not having been recognized enough to be let in the park.  While the rest of his party were on a ride or something, all of a sudden the Beast came and sat down near him.  Immediately a little girl came running to the Beast, grabbed the Beast by the legs, threw herself at him, and cried, “I love you Beast!”  The fact that he had created something, and that thing he created had come to life in the real world and that this little girl believed in and loved this character made his day.

Andreas Dejas also had a story that he wanted to share with us. He was at the Musee d’Orsay in Paris, France and he was planning on purchasing a book, when he noticed that there was discount available for artists.  You had to inquire with the Guest Services desk for this, so he went to the desk, got out his Disney ID and showed it to the clerk.  She burst out laughing, and then leaned over to the other clerk there, pointing at the Mickey Mouse on the card, and he burst out laughing.  They must have thought that he was ride operator at Disneyland Paris or something!

They ended the evening by summarizing what projects they are working on now, and one more time Page O’Hara sang for us, not one of her songs, but still a favorite, Be Our Guest.













All and all it was a fun and informative evening.  We were given popcorn, hot tamales and M&M’s as well as bottled water and soda.  We didn’t get any dinner in the park, I think we ordered delivery online on our way home so that it would arrive soon after we got home.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

What a great evening! So many interesting facts. Thanks for sharing. I love the details Disney goes to just to create one second of filming. The way the animators live in different cultures to get ideas and imspiration. 

What is strange is that song human again had always been in the movie I have seen. Do we have a differernt version here? Inlove that song.

You were def treated that night!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Mystery over. They added the song back to the movie in 2002. After a special release at Imax. All DVDs after that had it. Mine is def post 2002.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> (I don’t quite get this part) because he said he started sketching the dog’s paws, but how do you sketch in the shower?)


Well, our kids have crayons that are made for drawing on the walls in the bathtub... then just spray and wipe and it is gone. 

That's really a fascinating presentation to get to see.  I'm glad you were able to take advantage of it.  That is such a great movie and it is interesting seeing some of the background that went into bringing it into fruition and getting some insights from the ones who created it.


----------



## tiggrbaby

What a wonderful presentation!  thanks so much for taking all those pics and sharing it with us!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yes we have been! And then you came to town and we were busy.....having fun!



Good! Glad you had fun! 



franandaj said:


> I still have it on that non existent bucket list.







franandaj said:


> This last week makes me laugh even more now.



 Wait until you hear about our last day. OMG.



franandaj said:


> And we didn't have the time, we barely made it through the few days.



Sorry for wearing you out!
The pedicure was the final straw, wasn't it.



franandaj said:


> I think we worked this one out equitably!



 Yes we did! I must admit, that when I originally wrote that, I had non idea that it would actually happen! 



franandaj said:


> And you got a similar one!



I did! 



franandaj said:


> Well they don't play "the song"



I wouldn't know. I am quite happy to report that I never even _saw_ the exterior of the building.



franandaj said:


> Actually you did better than us, I think you got the Pus........errrr cat.



 Why yes I did! I wish I could get it more often.



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately it was already changed. Don't really remember what we got.



I don't either, but I remember being quite pleased when he _didn't_ include pepperoni in the list of toppings.



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately we never got that far, too much savory, no sweet.



Too full!



franandaj said:


> Sorry you ate too much.....



I'm not. Just another reason to go back. 



franandaj said:


> You can also go to "Hot Dog on a Stick" and try one. Not sure if they have them in malls in Canada, but then again that means you have to go to a ma.



I haven't seen hot dog on a stick around here outside of a fair, but even those... I've never seen the cheese ones.



franandaj said:


> They even have their own website.



Really! Huh!


Going back to read.
Apologies, but I'm not going to quote at length.
Or maybe you're saying to yourself "Thank God."


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> a 25th anniversary event for the Animated Feature Beauty and the Beast.



How is this possible?!?!?!????? 25 years????

It was _yesterday_ when it came out. At least it feels like that. Where did the time go?
(Would explain why my almost 20yr old daughter is not crawling around the floor and about the size of a backpack.)



franandaj said:


> Present were Don Hahn, Glen Keane and Andreas Deja, and a special performance from Paige O'Hara.



Producer, animator, animator (that one especially, Kay would love), voice actress for Belle.

Thanks Google!



franandaj said:


> When they had some good solid drawings Hahn took the concepts back to Jeffrey Katzenberg in the states and he hated every bit of it.



Whoops.



franandaj said:


> When he got back to London, good news or bad news. Deja asked for the bad news, obviously it was that they hated it. The good news was they were in London with nothing to do. So they took a plane to Tours, France and spent some time in the Loire Valley drinking lots of wine and getting a fresh perspective on the reboot of the animation.



So....... what's the bad news?





franandaj said:


> Andreas brought Ariel to life.



Bless this man!



franandaj said:


> Don Hahn even purchased a year long subscription to Muscle and Fitness for Deja so that he had plenty of material for Gaston.



I found that really interesting when you told me that. Never would've thought of that, but it makes total sense.



franandaj said:


> One of the big “chuckle moments” only took up about a second of screen time, but evidently a lot of time during production. There is a line in the song “Gaston” where he claims that his body is covered with hair. At one point all the animators wanted to put in their 5 cents about just what that hair should look like. Then they showed us the song from the movie where you see the hairy chest. And it is literally less than 2 seconds long, but the amount of thought and time that went into it sounded like a lot!



Top right. That's the winner.



franandaj said:


> Don Hahn invited Andreas to take a seat at an animation desk that had been set up on the stage. He began to draw Gaston.



Cool!!



franandaj said:


> Evidently she had seven different auditions and each one had more and more high ranking Disney executives.



Whoa. Tough process!



franandaj said:


> The thing that threw her off was at the last audition no one would make eye contact with her. Don Hahn explained that it wasn't that they were disrespecting her, but they were trying to keep Belle in their heads and and see if her voice matched their expectations of the character.



And I totally get it. As soon as you see the singer, _that's_ gonna be Belle in your mind.



franandaj said:


> Page talked about the song and how Ashman helped to coach her over the phone from his hospital bed while they were recording. She was having trouble with one particular lyric “and it's quite alarming…” and gave her one word, “Streisand” and that worked, she sang it for us several times, (before she told us the coached word in a manner that didn't quite click) and then afterwards she sang the verse with the proper inflection. Not being a singer myself, I forget that diction really can make or break a performance, especially if the singer executes it so poorly that the audience notices it.



Huh. I've never thought about that. I just thought "Okay. Here's the words. Here's the tune... go!"



franandaj said:


> There was a lot of small talk where she commented that she was much like Belle, and she would fall in love with the Beast if he gave her a library too. But you had to be there.



 No. I totally get that.



franandaj said:


> Glen Keane said that that buffalo head was above his fireplace in his cabin up at Lake Arrowhead.



Waste not want not.

And.... not a boar fan, huh?



franandaj said:


> Originally Keane had asked to be in the cage with the gorilla, but everyone else thought better of that and he was not allowed inside the cage.



I should hope not!!



franandaj said:


> Then without warning, the gorilla shot to the font of the cage in an instant and began shaking the bars. It was at that point, Keane realized he was glad NOT to be in the cage.



See?



franandaj said:


> The gorilla went back to the corner, and Keane kept sketching. Again with no warning whatsoever, the gorilla flung to the front of the cage. Keane kept sketching. So the gorilla meandered about halfway back through the cage, reached down and picked up a handful of poop, and swung his arm back. Keane grabbed his sketchpad and everything else and ran!



 No shi.... uh.... no kidding!



franandaj said:


> After that story, he went to the Animator’s desk and picked up a pencil.



Cool X 2!! 



franandaj said:


>



Love the candelabra.



franandaj said:


> He started on this whole spiel about how the Animators really don't have any talent, it's all in the pencil. He held up the pencil in his hand and said, this is a Beast pencil, Andreas used a Gaston pencil.



 Modesty. But it did set up the joke perfectly.



franandaj said:


> Then he looked up and said, “Darn, I grabbed the wrong one! This is an Ariel pencil!”



Can I have that pencil?



franandaj said:


> As he was finishing up he added that he gave him “cow ears” because “who doesn't love cow ears?”



Well, sure!



franandaj said:


> The last thing he drew was the eyes and he said that when the transformation took place the one thing that remained the same was the eyes, as they were the window to the soul. They showed all the pain that the Beast felt being held captive in that body.



Huh. Just re-watched it fairly recently. That's pretty much right on target.



franandaj said:


> His Beagle came to him at that moment and he looked at the paws (I don’t quite get this part) because he said he started sketching the dog’s paws, but how do you sketch in the shower?)



Ever see those pads where you "write" on them with a pencil shaped plastic nub and to erase you simply pull up the plastic? Or he could've had something similar to an iPad and sketched on that (provided it was in a waterproof case or something.
My thoughts, could be wrong.



franandaj said:


> Immediately a little girl came running to the Beast, grabbed the Beast by the legs, threw herself at him, and cried, “I love you Beast!” The fact that he had created something, and that thing he created had come to life in the real world and that this little girl believed in and loved this character made his day.



Great story. That _would_ make your day.


And......... so much for not multi quoting.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What a great evening! So many interesting facts. Thanks for sharing. I love the details Disney goes to just to create one second of filming. The way the animators live in different cultures to get ideas and imspiration.



There were a lot of great stories shared that evening. I hope we get to do more things like that.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What is strange is that song human again had always been in the movie I have seen. Do we have a differernt version here? Inlove that song.



This had me really perplexed. I'm glad you figured it out.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Mystery over. They added the song back to the movie in 2002. After a special release at Imax. All DVDs after that had it. Mine is def post 2002.



So is that song fully animated?  I'm curious how far along they got when they dropped it for the original movie.  The musical came out sometime before 1996, so it makes sense that if they had the animation already completed it would be easy to add it back in.


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Well, our kids have crayons that are made for drawing on the walls in the bathtub... then just spray and wipe and it is gone.



Well that's an interesting concept!



afwdwfan said:


> That's really a fascinating presentation to get to see. I'm glad you were able to take advantage of it. That is such a great movie and it is interesting seeing some of the background that went into bringing it into fruition and getting some insights from the ones who created it.



It was really neat to hear them talk about it.  And I'm sure glad that I wrote it all down the day or two after.  I never would have remembered half that stuff they said!



tiggrbaby said:


> What a wonderful presentation!  thanks so much for taking all those pics and sharing it with us!



You're welcome!  It was a really neat presentation to go to!


----------



## rndmr2

Great post! I would love to have been able to see that presentation. Thanks for sharing and for the pictures too. Sounded like a fun time.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Good! Glad you had fun!



 Sure did!



pkondz said:


> Wait until you hear about our last day. OMG.



I can't even imagine after what you told me on Friday!



pkondz said:


> Sorry for wearing you out!
> The pedicure was the final straw, wasn't it.



I blame Disney for wearing me out.  The pedicure was the best part of the trip.  I enjoyed watching you squirm.  



pkondz said:


> Yes we did! I must admit, that when I originally wrote that, I had non idea that it would actually happen!



I must admit I did not think it was going to work out that way either, but it was perfect!



pkondz said:


> I wouldn't know. I am quite happy to report that I never even _saw_ the exterior of the building.



   It won't infect you unless you go on the ride.



pkondz said:


> Why yes I did! I wish I could get it more often.



I have so many retorts to this comment, and every. single. one. would get me banned from the DIS!   



pkondz said:


> I don't either, but I remember being quite pleased when he _didn't_ include pepperoni in the list of toppings.



I just remember cauliflower which meant "no".



pkondz said:


> I'm not. Just another reason to go back.



I'll be happy to be your tour guide.  



pkondz said:


> I haven't seen hot dog on a stick around here outside of a fair, but even those... I've never seen the cheese ones.



Hot Dog on a Stick is a chain that started on Venice Beach in the 50s or 60s.  The girls wear these funny outfits and they squish lemonade while not serving customers.  They're in malls all over the place.







pkondz said:


> Really! Huh!



http://disneylandcats.com



pkondz said:


> Going back to read.
> Apologies, but I'm not going to quote at length.
> Or maybe you're saying to yourself "Thank God."



I enjoy your quotes and ponder every word.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> It took place over MLK weekend and was a 25th anniversary event for the Animated Feature Beauty and the Beast.



Now I am officially envious. Beauty and the Beast is one of my all time favourite movies. What an interesting evening this was.

Corinna


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I can't even imagine after what you told me on Friday!



You'll be sooooo annoyed with me.



franandaj said:


> I blame Disney for wearing me out.



Yeah! It's Disney's fault! Let's never go back!


Um... well..... maybe once... .or twice... or...



franandaj said:


> The pedicure was the best part of the trip. I enjoyed watching you squirm.







franandaj said:


> It won't infect you unless you go on the ride.



But why risk it?



franandaj said:


> I have so many retorts to this comment, and every. single. one. would get me banned from the DIS!



Buahahahaha!



franandaj said:


> I just remember cauliflower which meant "no".



There was? I don't think I had more than one bite. Didn't taste it though.



franandaj said:


> I'll be happy to be your tour guide.



Awwww.... 



franandaj said:


> Hot Dog on a Stick is a chain that started on Venice Beach in the 50s or 60s. The girls wear these funny outfits and they squish lemonade while not serving customers. They're in malls all over the place.



Oh! Didn't know it was a chain. Just thought you meant the generic term.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> We'll have to get some when you're here!  I think we need to plan for several days!



I think that's an excellent idea!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

I love hearing about the events you go to, all that fun history.  A wonderful event!!!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> How is this possible?!?!?!????? 25 years????
> 
> It was _yesterday_ when it came out. At least it feels like that. Where did the time go?
> (Would explain why my almost 20yr old daughter is not crawling around the floor and about the size of a backpack.)



Well for you 25 years ago may feel like yesterday, but for me it was an entirely other lifetime!



pkondz said:


> Producer, animator, animator (that one especially, Kay would love), voice actress for Belle.
> 
> Thanks Google!



There you go!



pkondz said:


> So....... what's the bad news?



I know right?    Perhaps that their ideas were totally rejected could have been construed as bad news.



pkondz said:


> Bless this man!



Actually I got it backwards (fixed the post as soon as I read this). Obviously Glen Keane did Ariel since when they drew their characters he had the "Ariel pencil".



pkondz said:


> I found that really interesting when you told me that. Never would've thought of that, but it makes total sense.



These guys go really above and beyond to make their characters as realistic as possible.  Just having come home from "The Science of Pixar" exhibit that fact was even more solidly hammered home.



pkondz said:


> Top right. That's the winner.



I think from the couple seconds we saw of it the bottom one won out more than the others.



pkondz said:


> And I totally get it. As soon as you see the singer, _that's_ gonna be Belle in your mind.



They already knew what Belle looked like so they had to make sure that the voice jived with her voice.



pkondz said:


> Huh. I've never thought about that. I just thought "Okay. Here's the words. Here's the tune... go!"



You would think, but it's really not the case.  A vocalist really needs to plan every syllable of what they sing.



pkondz said:


> No. I totally get that.



I'm not sure a library would do it for me.



pkondz said:


> Waste not want not.
> 
> And.... not a boar fan, huh?



Maybe that was over the bed in his Master bedroom.  



pkondz said:


> I should hope not!!
> 
> See?



Yeah, better to be on the other side of the bars when gorillas are involved!



pkondz said:


> No shi.... uh.... no kidding!



  



pkondz said:


> Modesty. But it did set up the joke perfectly.



I'm guessing he's used that one before.....



pkondz said:


> Can I have that pencil?



Figures you'd want it.  Did you hear about the woman found naked in Fresno, CA wandering near a lake, she had webbed toes and claimed she was a mermaid.  I just googled and there are no updates since the story broke 5-6 days ago.  I thought of you.



pkondz said:


> Huh. Just re-watched it fairly recently. That's pretty much right on target.



Well of course the man is not going to lie in front of an audience!



pkondz said:


> Ever see those pads where you "write" on them with a pencil shaped plastic nub and to erase you simply pull up the plastic? Or he could've had something similar to an iPad and sketched on that (provided it was in a waterproof case or something.
> My thoughts, could be wrong.



No I have not.  That would make sense as well.  Did they have them 25 years ago?



pkondz said:


> And......... so much for not multi quoting.



Yup!  



rndmr2 said:


> Great post! I would love to have been able to see that presentation. Thanks for sharing and for the pictures too. Sounded like a fun time.



I'm glad you enjoyed the post.  I love being able to see these kinds of things!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Now I am officially envious. Beauty and the Beast is one of my all time favourite movies. What an interesting evening this was.
> 
> Corinna



And I am officially envious of you as well.  I saw that you hit single digits for your Trans Pacific Cruise today!



pkondz said:


> You'll be sooooo annoyed with me.



Wow!  So I can't even imagine what happened!  



pkondz said:


> Yeah! It's Disney's fault! Let's never go back!
> 
> 
> Um... well..... maybe once... .or twice... or...



Too late, I've already been back two, three, maybe four times....You're welcome to come back again as well....



pkondz said:


> But why risk it?







pkondz said:


> There was? I don't think I had more than one bite. Didn't taste it though.



I know I picked my piece of that one carefully, made sure it wasn't poisoned with Cauliflower.



pkondz said:


> Oh! Didn't know it was a chain. Just thought you meant the generic term.



Naw, it's a goofy chain in California malls, but awesome corn dogs and cheese dogs cooked on the spot.



Pinkocto said:


> I think that's an excellent idea!!!



I have your dates, I'll send your some emails soon.



Pinkocto said:


> I love hearing about the events you go to, all that fun history.  A wonderful event!!!



It was a neat event.  I wish they had them more often, but then again, our wallets are happy they don't happen as often!


----------



## franandaj

February was a rather uneventful month for us (at least the beginning).  Podsnel came to visit Disneyland with her friends at the beginning of the month and we met her for dinner a couple times, but alas we only took pictures of our food and not evidence of the meet.  They’re also really blurry so I’m going to skip those.

Later in the month Fran wanted to get some LE pins that were released so we decided to have lunch at the newly rethemed Riverbelle Terrace. It’s now a TS where you should have a reservation. We had one for 12:30PM, we checked in at the podium and were given an outside table in the shade. The park was not very crowded on this day.













We were given menus and pondered our orders.





I got the Beef Brisket sandwich with Tater tots and baked beans. It was very good!





Fran got the Fried Chicken sandwich with potato salad and baked beans. We both really liked this one too!





After lunch we headed over to the AP area.  It seems that they have these locations throughout the park where AP holders can buy merchandise, get free buttons and have photo ops. I suppose it is an enticement to get passholders out to the park. We got our free button and I took advantage of the photo op.





After this we headed home. Another quick jaunt to the park!


This was our last trip to Disneyland for a while as nine days after this day we were on a plane to Orlando. If you're not already in on the fun, here is the link to that trip. So far we're only starting our first day at sea.

New Trip Report

I'll be back here with updates from the DCA Food & Wine Festival.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well for you 25 years ago may feel like yesterday, but for me it was an entirely other lifetime!



Hmmm.... yes, I suppose it would be.



franandaj said:


> I think from the couple seconds we saw of it the bottom one won out more than the others.



Nah. I'm right.






franandaj said:


> They already knew what Belle looked like so they had to make sure that the voice jived with her voice.



Makes sense.



franandaj said:


> You would think, but it's really not the case. A vocalist really needs to plan every syllable of what they sing.



I'm starting to get that now.



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure a library would do it for me.



But it couldn't hurt!



franandaj said:


> Maybe that was over the bed in his Master bedroom.



You must lead an interesting life.





franandaj said:


> Figures you'd want it. Did you hear about the woman found naked in Fresno, CA wandering near a lake, she had webbed toes and claimed she was a mermaid. I just googled and there are no updates since the story broke 5-6 days ago. I thought of you.



I swear I have an alibi.



franandaj said:


> Well of course the man is not going to lie in front of an audience!



 I suppose not.



franandaj said:


> No I have not. That would make sense as well. Did they have them 25 years ago?



Hmmm... I don't think so... but.... it's Disney, so.

But definitely the other one. Sure.



franandaj said:


> Too late, I've already been back two, three, maybe four times....You're welcome to come back again as well....



I think I might take you up on that.
Seriously enjoyed your company Alison.
(Fran's too!)



franandaj said:


> Naw, it's a goofy chain in California malls, but awesome corn dogs and cheese dogs cooked on the spot.



Gotcha.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Podsnel came to visit Disneyland with her friends at the beginning of the month and we met her for dinner a couple times, but alas we only took pictures of our food and not evidence of the meet.



Don't believe you. Never happened.



franandaj said:


>



Where is everyone? This was not my experience.



franandaj said:


>



What is that in your sandwhich? Deep fried onion shreds?



franandaj said:


> We got our free button and I took advantage of the photo op.



@Steppesister is gonna be jealous!


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Don't believe you. Never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? This was not my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that in your sandwhich? Deep fried onion shreds?
> 
> 
> 
> @Steppesister is gonna be jealous!


:'(


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I saw that you hit single digits for your Trans Pacific Cruise today!



I am getting to the point now where this cannot come round soon enough. We are both so ready for a vacation.



franandaj said:


> It’s now a TS where you should have a reservation.



I had not realised this. Looks like the menu is pretty similar though.



franandaj said:


> I got the Beef Brisket sandwich with Tater tots and baked beans. It was very good!



That looks amazing.

Corinna


----------



## tiggrbaby

Yummy looking meal!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

The Riverbelle Terrace looks like a lovely place to have lunch. What a lovely menu. Both your and Frans choices look good. Tater tots mmm. 

Yeah for heading to Orlando.


----------



## Pinkocto

Fun jaunt to the park.  What are these LE pins you speak of?

I like the look of that empty park!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Wow!  That food does look good.  I didn't realise they had converted to a TS. 

I need to catch up again on the TR.
And looking forward to updates on F&W.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> After this we headed home. Another quick jaunt to the park!


I know I always say it, but I'm so jealous of your quick little jaunts to the park to have some lunch, see the sights and grab a pin.  If only I could do that...


----------



## dizneeat

*All caught up again! 
That Beauty and the Beast event looks and sounds AWESOME! So jealous that you live so close and get to go to all those amazing events - but then, feeling so lucky you are willing to share your experiences here with us.

Your Riverbell Terrace lunch looks super yummy!  *


----------



## rentayenta

Lucky ladies and your quick jaunts to the park! I am sad I missed the MSEP this last trip. I will not miss it in May. The crowds for seating are just overwhelming. People were lining up 3 hours early.  

Riverbelle looks yum!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Nah. I'm right.



What? Did you go back and watch the movie?



pkondz said:


> You must lead an interesting life.



You wouldn't believe...      I didn't tell you hardly any of my stories when you were here.  



pkondz said:


> I swear I have an alibi.



    I keep googling it to find out if there was ever a follow up to the story, but there's nothing.



pkondz said:


> I think I might take you up on that.
> Seriously enjoyed your company Alison.
> (Fran's too!)



Cool! We would enjoy your company inside or outside Disney.  We can make that happen as long as you can get here! 



pkondz said:


> Where is everyone? This was not my experience.



I know! And it was like that up until Easter weekend when I was there, I was surprised that Easter weekend had low crowds.  Go figure!



pkondz said:


> What is that in your sandwhich? Deep fried onion shreds?



Yes, they were yummy!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am getting to the point now where this cannot come round soon enough. We are both so ready for a vacation.



And now you guys are probably arrived in Sydney! I hope you have a great vacation! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I had not realised this. Looks like the menu is pretty similar though.



Pretty much, but a few changes, they were trying to make up for the closing of Big Thunder BBQ.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks amazing.



It was very good!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> What? Did you go back and watch the movie?



Just worked with what was in the memory banks.


Those things are kinda faulty, though.



franandaj said:


> You wouldn't believe...  I didn't tell you hardly any of my stories when you were here.



No, you didn't!

Must rectify this.



franandaj said:


> Cool! We would enjoy your company inside or outside Disney. We can make that happen as long as you can get here!


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> Yummy looking meal!



Thanks!  We need to make a trip back there to try the pulled pork sandwich.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The Riverbelle Terrace looks like a lovely place to have lunch. What a lovely menu. Both your and Frans choices look good. Tater tots mmm.
> 
> Yeah for heading to Orlando.



It was a very nice lunch, more things on the menu we want to try.



Pinkocto said:


> Fun jaunt to the park.  What are these LE pins you speak of?
> 
> I like the look of that empty park!



They are always putting out LE pins, that must means Limited Edition, so when the pins come out there is a finite number of them.  They did it for Pirates 50th Anniversary, for Easter, for F&W, for Flower and Garden, etc.



PrincessInOz said:


> Wow!  That food does look good.  I didn't realise they had converted to a TS.
> 
> I need to catch up again on the TR.
> And looking forward to updates on F&W.



When Big Thunder BBQ closed they tried to "make up" for it at the Riverbelle Terrace.



afwdwfan said:


> I know I always say it, but I'm so jealous of your quick little jaunts to the park to have some lunch, see the sights and grab a pin.  If only I could do that...



It is something that takes getting used to.  When I first became an AP holder and Fran and I would take her mother out for lunch, she was frail and couldn't do a lot.  Fran would let me go on one ride, but mother had to get back home pretty quick after we ate, so it was frustrating.  After a while though I got used to it, and just picked the ride I wanted to do most.  Now staying all day just kicks my butt!



dizneeat said:


> *All caught up again!
> That Beauty and the Beast event looks and sounds AWESOME! So jealous that you live so close and get to go to all those amazing events - but then, feeling so lucky you are willing to share your experiences here with us.
> 
> Your Riverbell Terrace lunch looks super yummy!  *



I'm glad you folks enjoy hearing about this stuff!  I want to share it with someone and my friends here just aren't interested, so it's great to tell all of you about it!



rentayenta said:


> Lucky ladies and your quick jaunts to the park! I am sad I missed the MSEP this last trip. I will not miss it in May. The crowds for seating are just overwhelming. People were lining up 3 hours early.
> 
> Riverbelle looks yum!



You'll get to see it!  The crowds are crazy like that!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Just worked with what was in the memory banks.
> 
> 
> Those things are kinda faulty, though.







pkondz said:


> No, you didn't!
> 
> Must rectify this.



Well, the only way it might happen is in person and with alcohol....


----------



## franandaj

March 10 marked the beginning of DCA’s F&W Festival and I had seen several demos on the schedule that sounded interesting. Booking began February 1st and demos, tastings, and celebrity chef sessions could have been booked 60 days in advance. This meant we could book everything in March on that day, but would have to book our April stuff day by day as the window opened. I did end up getting everything that I wanted.

So let's start with day 1.

We had a 2PM demo called Little Fatty. The name intrigued me, so I let Google be my friend. Evidently it's a restaurant in Santa Monica and the chef/owner was given that nickname (although it was in Chinese). The menu at the restaurant sounded good, so I signed us up. We also booked a Tequila Tasting at 5PM.

Being the merchandise hound that she is, Fran wanted to get there early and shop. So our first stop was the Festival Center.













They had all kinds of stuff, carafes,wine glasses, both tervis and glass. 

















There were T-shirts, pins, ornaments, and pint glasses. 













They also had these little cards AP holders could get that were $45 and you got 8 tabs which were good for any food item.  If it was over $5.75, then the tab made it worth your while. Now technically these pictures are out of order. I didn’t think to take a picture of the lanyard until the last day.  Here is ours with all the tabs gone.





I actually approached a random stranger and asked if I could take a picture of hers since we had just used our last tab.





You could also buy wine in 1oz, 3oz and 5oz pours. Just take a card to the register and pay for it. Bring back your receipt, they would stamp it, push the button that corresponded to your size of pour, and your wine would dispense. I was pretty fascinated with this machine, and tried several of the selections from there over the course of the festival.





After our shopping, and my glass of wine, we got in line. They were very good about accommodating Fran and other disabled patrons by putting her on the end of the long rows.  Looking back on the merchandise area from the queue for the demo.









And a look at the stage.





Seating area.  Rarely did this ever fill up, probably mostly for the Celebrity Chefs.





Once we were seated we waited for the chef to come out.





Eventually he came on stage.  The lady behind him “hosted” every demo on this stage and she got to be kind of annoying because she had the same spiel for every time she came out, and was so overly "bouncy" (and I don't mean like Tigger) and energetic, I kinda wanted to hit her over the head.





Our chef informed us that he would be making Three Cup Chicken which is a standard Chinese Comfort Food.  It would use a cup of sesame oil, a cup of soy sauce, and a cup of vinegar.  That’s not actually how his recipe worked out.  I took notes as he spoke, and for a period, I lost the pad where I wrote the notes.  When googling the recipe I found so many variations of the recipe (which our chef told us would be the case), but none were like his.  I was glad to find my notes, and I even made this dish once (minus the Thai Basil, I’ll need to special order that from Gelson’s next time).  Sorry it’s so blurry.  I have a few tweaks that I will make to the recipe next time I try it at home.





They had a camera over the stage so you could see what they were doing.





The first thing they did was put the sesame oil in the pan and add the garlic and ginger and really cooked it down.









Then they added chopped boneless chicken and cooked it until it was seared.  My mistake was too much sesame oil and it never really cooked off so that the chicken got a good sear.  Next time!





They added some chili flakes (to taste, I’m a spicy wimp!).  The Rice Wine Vinegar, and he added a mix of Soy Sauce and Sweet Soy Sauce, otherwise known as Keycap Manis (Ketchup Manis) Thank you @PrincessInOz.

The dish is finished with a sprinkle of Thai Basil.  Must order or go to the right Asian grocery store next time.  And we were served our sample.





Obviously it was good otherwise I wouldn’t have made it at home!

And that concludes our first demo at the F&W Festival!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  What a great first demo.  That food is right up my alley!  1/2 teaspoon of sesame oil?  Hmm.  I tend to just add 3 or 4 drops to the pan with normal oil.  That chicken with kecap manis and thai basil sounds divine.  Bet it won't take you long to head to the right chinese/asian grocer.

And I love the F&W v-neck t-shirt.  Gorgeous.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW! What a great first demo. That food is right up my alley! 1/2 teaspoon of sesame oil? Hmm. I tend to just add 3 or 4 drops to the pan with normal oil.



Actually it said half a cup! I only used one chicken breast so I used 1/4 cup. Next time I'd use a tablespoon.



PrincessInOz said:


> That chicken with kecap manis and thai basil sounds divine. Bet it won't take you long to head to the right chinese/asian grocer.



Next time I'll check at that market we went to first. I'd been to three stores, called three more, and hit one Asian market.  They were Cambodian and did not take kindly to me asking about anything Thai.



PrincessInOz said:


> And I love the F&W v-neck t-shirt. Gorgeous.



We have an extra, Fran bought me the wrong one and we never took it back. I wanted the regular one.


----------



## irene_dsc

That chicken recipe sounds doable!   But the sesame oil bottle we buy at Trader Joe's is so small, that might use the whole thing!   I just use a tiny bit for flavor for stir fries, but I never bother to measure, lol.  Not sure if I've ever seen sweet soy sauce, however.  I do sometimes mix teriyaki sauce with soy sauce - I wonder if that is similar.


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> That chicken recipe sounds doable!   But the sesame oil bottle we buy at Trader Joe's is so small, that might use the whole thing!   I just use a tiny bit for flavor for stir fries, but I never bother to measure, lol.  Not sure if I've ever seen sweet soy sauce, however.  I do sometimes mix teriyaki sauce with soy sauce - I wonder if that is similar.



It seemed like a lot of sesame oil to me, but that's what he said, and when he put it in the pan, it was quite a bit.  I had never heard of sweet soy sauce until a few years ago when we did a trip to WDW with a whole bunch of folks who hung out on the Community Board.  Fran and I were there for a week, and on the Saturday night of our stay, we had a cookout at the Beach Club Villas.  It was a pot luck and my friend @PrincessInOz made Fried Rice.  She said that she needed sweet soy sauce, so I checked out the Asian Markets in town and found this stuff.  I packed it in my suitcase.  We all found it pretty funny that Heinz makes it.  If you don't have an Asian grocery store in town, you could order it online.  It is much thicker and more viscous than regular soy sauce.  It really adds great flavor to dishes I have made with it.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

That would have my attention too the name little fatty! Thank you for history. 

The merchandise looks nice. Lovely t shirts and glasses. It's funny because one day I had a lanyard on and a lady asked if she could take a photo. Of course! I think it was the Star Wars event.

The food demo looks good. Nice chicken dish but holy moly is he going to serve some chicken with that oil! Sounds like it works though! He is the masterchef! 

Sounds like a great event.


----------



## Pinkocto

Any pictures of the LE pins??? 

Yummy event! I'm impressed you make so many things at home. I wonder if it could be done with fish. Sounds like a tasty recipe.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well, the only way it might happen is in person and with alcohol....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I did end up getting everything that I wanted.



Great!



franandaj said:


> We also booked a Tequila Tasting at 5PM.



No! This is so unlike you!



franandaj said:


> wine glasses, both tervis and glass.



I had never heard of Tervis. Had to Google.



franandaj said:


> They also had these little cards AP holders could get that were $45 and you got 8 tabs which were good for any food item. If it was over $5.75, then the tab made it worth your while.



No restrictions this time?



franandaj said:


> I actually approached a random stranger and asked if I could take a picture of hers since we had just used our last tab.



You didn't!! 



franandaj said:


> I was pretty fascinated with this machine, and tried several of the selections from there over the course of the festival.



Now you want one?



franandaj said:


> Eventually he came on stage. The lady behind him “hosted” every demo on this stage and she got to be kind of annoying because she had the same spiel for every time she came out, and was so overly "bouncy" (and I don't mean like Tigger) and energetic, I kinda wanted to hit her over the head.



Yeah, I can see how that would get old pretty fast.



franandaj said:


> Our chef informed us that he would be making Three Cup Chicken which is a standard Chinese Comfort Food. It would use a cup of sesame oil, a cup of soy sauce, and a cup of vinegar. That’s not actually how his recipe worked out. I took notes as he spoke, and for a period, I lost the pad where I wrote the notes. When googling the recipe I found so many variations of the recipe (which our chef told us would be the case), but none were like his. I was glad to find my notes, and I even made this dish once (minus the Thai Basil, I’ll need to special order that from Gelson’s next time). Sorry it’s so blurry. I have a few tweaks that I will make to the recipe next time I try it at home.



How did it turn out at home vs what you had? (I get that you had too much oil)



franandaj said:


> They had a camera over the stage so you could see what they were doing.



Nice. Otherwise it's tough to follow.



franandaj said:


> Sweet Soy Sauce, otherwise known as Keycap Manis (Ketchup Manis) Thank you @PrincessInOz.



Never heard of that.



franandaj said:


> Obviously it was good otherwise I wouldn’t have made it at home!



Obviously!


----------



## tiggrbaby

What a fun demo!  Great that you got a recipe you liked so much.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That would have my attention too the name little fatty! Thank you for history.



Normally I would have just written off the demo like so many others, but somehow "Little Fatty" caught my eye. It's evidently quite a trendy restaurant, but we don't get out that way.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The food demo looks good. Nice chicken dish but holy moly is he going to serve some chicken with that oil! Sounds like it works though! He is the masterchef!
> 
> Sounds like a great event.



Yeah, normally that would be a lot of sesame oil, perhaps if I'd used more chicken it would have been OK.



Pinkocto said:


> Any pictures of the LE pins???
> 
> Yummy event! I'm impressed you make so many things at home. I wonder if it could be done with fish. Sounds like a tasty recipe.



At this point I don't remember which ones they are. When I get to pirates, I'll show the pins.

I don't think it would work with fish, too flaky. Chicken doesn't fall apart like fish does.



pkondz said:


> No! This is so unlike you!







pkondz said:


> I had never heard of Tervis. Had to Google.



I thought I might like it, but the rim of  glass is too



pkondz said:


> No restrictions this time?



Well it could only be used for food, no alcohol, so even more restricted. That's California for you!



pkondz said:


> Yeah, I can see how that would get old pretty fast.



Yeah kind of like an exuberant talk show host.



pkondz said:


> How did it turn out at home vs what you had? (I get that you had too much oil)



It was still pretty good. Fran said we should have it again. And that's a pretty good compliment as I already have a few good Asian chicken recipes.



pkondz said:


> Nice. Otherwise it's tough to follow.



Yeah, they've been doing this for a while,  Disney knows how to do it.



pkondz said:


> Never heard of that.



Until PIO told me to buy it, I hadn't either. I use it in a lot of things now. Especially when I'm making up a sauce on the fly, it gives a nice depth.


----------



## Flossbolna

That sounds good. I have to remember it and make it when Michael is here this summer. Did you serve any veggies with it? I guess broccoli would go with it very well.

I love reading about all your little adventures! Thanks for posting about them!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I thought I might like it, but the rim of glass is too



The rim is too... what? What?? WHAT??????

OMG! SHE'S FALLEN AND SHE CAN'T GET UP!!!!



franandaj said:


> Well it could only be used for food, no alcohol, so even more restricted. That's California for you!



oh

Nevermind, then!



franandaj said:


> It was still pretty good. Fran said we should have it again. And that's a pretty good compliment as I already have a few good Asian chicken recipes.



Looks like I'm gonna have to try it, then. 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, they've been doing this for a while, Disney knows how to do it.



That they do.



franandaj said:


> Until PIO told me to buy it, I hadn't either. I use it in a lot of things now. Especially when I'm making up a sauce on the fly, it gives a nice depth.



Hmm.... must look. We have a good Chinese grocery store if the local place doesn't carry it.


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> What a fun demo!  Great that you got a recipe you liked so much.



I'm glad we went!  And nice to get a good recipe.



Flossbolna said:


> That sounds good. I have to remember it and make it when Michael is here this summer. Did you serve any veggies with it? I guess broccoli would go with it very well.



I think I served it with a marinated cucumber salad and mixed veggies (zucchini, mushrooms, onions, celery, red peppers, kinda whatever I had on hand.



Flossbolna said:


> I love reading about all your little adventures! Thanks for posting about them!



Thank you for reading!


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> I think I served it with a marinated cucumber salad and mixed veggies (zucchini, mushrooms, onions, celery, red peppers, kinda whatever I had on hand.



Oh cucumbers would be wonderful. Unfortunately cucumbers are the only vegetable Michael won't eat.  

I am actually getting a bit excited about having someone to cook for again! It is just far more fun to make an effort when there is someone to appreciate it than just for me on my own.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It was neat that you were there for almost all the weekends during the F&W and those demonstrations. The DCA F&W Festival this year was way better over last years and glad that there was a better selection from the kiosks, merchandise, entertainment, etc. 

Your first demonstration that you attended was interesting. I am looking forward to more of the demonstrations you attended including the Robert Irvine one that we talked about.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Actually it said half a cup! I only used one chicken breast so I used 1/4 cup. Next time I'd use a tablespoon.



1 tablespoon is still a lot of sesame oil to me.  It's a very strongly flavoured oil and we tend to use it sparingly, mixed in with other oils.  I'll be interested to see how you go wiith a whole tablespoon.


----------



## DnA2010

Nice write up on the first demo- may have to give it a bit of a try. I spent some of my summers around Santa Monica- my grandparents lived in the Pacific Palisades for 10 years, although I'm sure it's very different around there from anything I remember. 
I don't know sweet soy sauce, but I do buy spicy soy sauce when I'm in a big city and there is a decent Asia grocery. Looking forward to more!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> The rim is too... what? What?? WHAT??????
> 
> OMG! SHE'S FALLEN AND SHE CAN'T GET UP!!!!



Nah, I just fell asleep mid post. 

The rim of the glass was too thick. Feels strange to drink wine out of a glass like that.



pkondz said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to try it, then.



So....did you?



pkondz said:


> Hmm.... must look. We have a good Chinese grocery store if the local place doesn't carry it.



Any luck?



Flossbolna said:


> Oh cucumbers would be wonderful. Unfortunately cucumbers are the only vegetable Michael won't eat.



That's too bad. Fran loves them. She has them for a snack before dinner. Takes up room that something less healthy might fill.



Flossbolna said:


> I am actually getting a bit excited about having someone to cook for again! It is just far more fun to make an effort when there is someone to appreciate it than just for me on my own.



I know what you mean.  For a while when I lived on my own, I had a hard time getting motivated to cook nice meals.



mvf-m11c said:


> It was neat that you were there for almost all the weekends during the F&W and those demonstrations. The DCA F&W Festival this year was way better over last years and glad that there was a better selection from the kiosks, merchandise, entertainment, etc.



Yes, there was definitely much more fun and interesting things at this year's event.



mvf-m11c said:


> Your first demonstration that you attended was interesting. I am looking forward to more of the demonstrations you attended including the Robert Irvine one that we talked about.



I'm hoping to find time to work on more updates. Sadly it's going to be mostly from my phone.



PrincessInOz said:


> 1 tablespoon is still a lot of sesame oil to me.  It's a very strongly flavoured oil and we tend to use it sparingly, mixed in with other oils.  I'll be interested to see how you go wiith a whole tablespoon.



Normally I just put a drop in fried rice, or I make a potsticker dipping sauce with Sambal Olek, soy sauce, white vinegar, and a drop of sesame oil. So yeah this chicken recipe has a strong flavor.



DnA2010 said:


> Nice write up on the first demo- may have to give it a bit of a try. I spent some of my summers around Santa Monica- my grandparents lived in the Pacific Palisades for 10 years, although I'm sure it's very different around there from anything I remember.
> I don't know sweet soy sauce, but I do buy spicy soy sauce when I'm in a big city and there is a decent Asia grocery. Looking forward to more!



Thanks. I haven’t seen spicy soy sauce. If I remember correct, you're up near Kamloops right?  I would imagine you could find almost any Asian products in the greater Vancouver area.


----------



## franandaj

Following our demo we went out to DCA for the Marketplace booths. On our way out of the Festival Center we stopped to check out the signs for the festival to see if we missed anything from the online ads.






























The first kiosk that I wanted to hit was Bacon Twist.









I sent Fran to this booth to order one of each food item. I didn't feel like having a bloody mary, so I went to the Olive Us booth for a martini.









As I was picking up my martini, Fran came over to the booth and made this preposterous statement. “They ran out of bacon.”

What??????

Seriously? We were about 4 hours into the Festival and already they underestimated the demand for bacon? They were expecting to have more bacon within about 15 minutes.

While we waited, I sipped my martini, I gave the Olives to Fran.





She decided that she wanted to get the Cioppino so we split this.





When we finished, I decided to get a glass of Riesling to go with our bacon snacks. So we went to the Golden Vine winery which was right there.





By this time they were restocked on bacon, and we ordered one each of the food items. In the front you see the Iceberg wedge, in the back you see bacon mac and cheese and on the right is the maple bacon whoopie pie.





Every one of these items were fantastic! I had more of these over the course of the festival at least once if not more.

After that we were not starving. They had an AP corner where you could get buttons and they had a photo op. Unfortunately my PP pictures from this event never hit my account so I have no record of it. We did go back at a later date and fix that. This place was all the way over near the Paradise Garden Grill and Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta. On our way back we stopped at Sweet and Sourdough.









We got the cheddar cheese soup in the bread bowl, the shrimp louie, the milk chocolate bread pudding, and I got a glass of Conundrum. The soup was my favorite. The shrimp louie was OK. Fran finished most of it and we took the bread bowl home. I didn't care so much for the bread pudding, the “sour” in the sourdough was not the right taste for a base for bread pudding, in my opinion. Fran liked it and finished it all.





It was getting close to the time for our tequila tasting, so we went back to the festival center to line up.





This was our set up, pretty typical, blanco, reposado, and an Anejo.





The presentation wasn't anything overwhelming, but the speaker had some interesting points. I don't remember much, not because they gave us too much tequila, but because it was two month ago and I've been to like 10+ demos since then. I do remember that this was a nice tequila and that it was a boutique sort of distillery. 

Following the presentation we headed out and back towards home. We were giving Francisco some cat treats and a PP photographer stopped to talk to us. Fran asked to have her picture taken with one of her favorite characters at the park.









Once we got home, I sliced her bread bowl into pieces and she had toasted sourdough for an evening snack. I was still full from all the kiosks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> “They ran out of bacon.”
> 
> What??????
> 
> Seriously? We were about 4 hours into the Festival and already they underestimated the demand for bacon?



Inconceivable! 

They RAN out of bacon?  

Surely they must know that's an American standard!!!







franandaj said:


> Every one of these items were fantastic! I had more of these over the course of the festival at least once if not more.



Oooh, yum!

I can see why they ran out.  They look amazingly delicious.





franandaj said:


> the “sour” in the sourdough was not the right taste for a base for bread pudding



I would agree.  I've never used sourdough for any sweet based bread pudding.





franandaj said:


> Fran asked to have her picture taken with one of her favorite characters at the park.



Great pictures of Fran and Francisco.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That was very interesting that Bacon Twist kiosk ran out of bacon when you were there. I thought Disney learned from last years F&W Festival where they need to have enough food so they won't make guests wait. There were times where I saw people waiting for their food which shows that they didn't have enough or running slow on serving.

Nice to see that you were able to do quite a lot of kiosks that day. The Baby Iceberg & Heirloom Tomato Wedge with Peppered Bacon & Point Reyes Blue Cheese Dressing looks good. I did enjoy the Smoked Bacon Mac & Cheese with Barbecue-Seasoned Crispy Onions along with the Maple-Bacon Whoopie Pie was good as well. 

The Sweet & Sourdough kiosk which have the White Cheddar Lager Soup served in a Mini Boudin Sourdough Boule was one of my favorites which I can never get tired of the Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup at Epcot's F&W Festival at the Canada Pavilion.

Glad to see that you were able to see Francisco right by GRR that day. It was to see him last month. When I go the next time, I will try to stop by and see if he is there but I might have to bring cat food for him.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Can't believe they ran out of bacon!  Fortunately they restocked quickly.  

I love the tang of sourdough, but I don't think it makes sense for a sweet dessert.  

Not one tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor?

What a sweet pic of Fran with the kitty!


----------



## dizneeat

franandaj said:


> Fran asked to have her picture taken with one of her favorite characters at the park.



*Is there a resident cat at DL??? I did not know that? Love the photo!*



franandaj said:


> As I was picking up my martini, Fran came over to the booth and made this preposterous statement. “They ran out of bacon.”



*How can that be so shortly after opening. They must have been swamped!*



franandaj said:


> Every one of these items were fantastic! I had more of these over the course of the festival at least once if not more.



*It does look yummy! CG has a wedge salad like that at brunch which was so good. 
The whoopy pie sounds interesting - everything gets more tasty with bacon doesn't it? *


----------



## Pinkocto

Fun update!  I never understand how they can run out of anything in those kiosks, let alone bacon.... it's not like it suddenly runs out, they can see it going...

Great pictures of Fran with the kitty 

I like those glasses at the tasting.


----------



## rndmr2

So crazy they ran out of bacon in the first 4 hours...



franandaj said:


>



These look yummy though, the bacon looks nice and crispy. I can't stand it when restaurants serve the bacon barely cooked, l usually specify "VERY, very extremely well done, even if you come close to burning it, that's ok"  and sometimes it's still floppy and really light in color. I usually give up at that point and my hubby eats it. 

That cheese soup in a bread bowl looked good too. Was it like the one in WS Canada 



franandaj said:


>



Love this pic with the kitty, I have heard about the DLR cats. my SIL has a barn cat that looks a lot like this one


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Nah, I just fell asleep mid post.







franandaj said:


> The rim of the glass was too thick. Feels strange to drink wine out of a glass like that.



Ah! Yeah, I can see that, actually.



franandaj said:


> So....did you?



Nope! Totally forgot! Will again too!



franandaj said:


> Any luck?



Not yet. The market is way downtown and not somewhere I go very often.



franandaj said:


> we stopped to check out the signs for the festival to see if we missed anything from the online ads.



And had you?



franandaj said:


> The first kiosk that I wanted to hit was Bacon Twist.



I don't know what they got... but I love it already.



franandaj said:


> I went to the Olive Us booth for a martini.



Cute name.
Even though I don't care for olives.
Or like martinis.

Used to drink them all the time.
Because I was young and stupid and trying to look cool... but I didn't like them.



franandaj said:


> As I was picking up my martini, Fran came over to the booth and made this preposterous statement. “They ran out of bacon.”
> 
> What??????



Who does that?
"We think we'll have over 1,000 people."
"Hmmm... better get _two_ pounds of bacon."



franandaj said:


> Seriously? We were about 4 hours into the Festival and already they underestimated the demand for bacon? They were expecting to have more bacon within about 15 minutes.







franandaj said:


>



Okay, seriously... Love the nail colour.



franandaj said:


>



Looks good! Was it?



franandaj said:


> So we went to the Golden Vine winery which was right there.



Right there? I looked, but I just saw the dog sleeping by the window.



franandaj said:


> Every one of these items were fantastic!



well of course. You did say bacon.



franandaj said:


> I had more of these over the course of the festival at least once if not more.



Not surprised and... they must've been _really_ good!



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately my PP pictures from this event never hit my account so I have no record of it.



Well, that bites!


pun intended?



franandaj said:


> On our way back we stopped at Sweet and Sourdough.



Another cute name.
Too bad the food didn't live up to the name.



franandaj said:


> and I got a glass of Conundrum.



what is that?



franandaj said:


> I don't remember much, not because they gave us too much tequila, but because it was two month ago and I've been to like 10+ demos since then.



Or maybe it _was_ because they gave you too much tequila.



franandaj said:


> We were giving Francisco some cat treats and a PP photographer stopped to talk to us. Fran asked to have her picture taken with one of her favorite characters at the park.



I remember seeing Francisco! Or at least we thought we did... Wasn't there two of them? Sleeping?



franandaj said:


>



Did Fran have a little treat for him?
(Nice shot of her, BTW.)


----------



## Flossbolna

Ran out of bacon at the bacon stand????

Michael would be all over that wedge salad. I think wedge salad is one of his favourite foods overall. 

I have to say that I think those portions do look decent size for the prices. I remember that in 2011 at Epcot Katharina and I found portions and prices to not correlate as well as we thought they ought to. I will have a chance to see how it is this year. I am looking forward to another attempt at loving F&W at Epcot.


----------



## dhorner233

Ran out of bacon after 4 hours!  Boy did they underestimate that! I would have loved all of those bacon dishes. Everything looks so delicious!!! Wish I could go more often!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> You could also buy wine in 1oz, 3oz and 5oz pours. Just take a card to the register and pay for it. Bring back your receipt, they would stamp it, push the button that corresponded to your size of pour, and your wine would dispense. I was pretty fascinated with this machine, and tried several of the selections from there over the course of the festival.


What?  Wine out of a machine?  Isn't that blasphemy to a wine connoisseur such as yourself?



franandaj said:


> Eventually he came on stage. The lady behind him “hosted” every demo on this stage and she got to be kind of annoying because she had the same spiel for every time she came out, and was so overly "bouncy" (and I don't mean like Tigger) and energetic, I kinda wanted to hit her over the head.


Ok, in your case probably more irritating than for most.  I mean how many people see 10+ demos?  Actually probably more locals there doing that than I'd think.  In any case there's probably not much point in her coming up with fresh material, but that overly bouncy type stuff would get to me before the repetition would.  



franandaj said:


> Obviously it was good otherwise I wouldn’t have made it at home!


Well, I'm glad you enjoyed it!  And found your recipe...



franandaj said:


> As I was picking up my martini, Fran came over to the booth and made this preposterous statement. “They ran out of bacon.”


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!  

How can you ever underestimate the demand for bacon???  Sheer stupidity. 



franandaj said:


> Every one of these items were fantastic!


  Because bacon.



franandaj said:


> Following the presentation we headed out and back towards home. We were giving Francisco some cat treats and a PP photographer stopped to talk to us. Fran asked to have her picture taken with one of her favorite characters at the park.


That's awesome.  Fran looks thoroughly happy in this picture.  She truly was in her element with her favorite character.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Inconceivable!
> 
> They RAN out of bacon?
> 
> Surely they must know that's an American standard!!!



I know!  Right?  



PrincessInOz said:


> Oooh, yum!
> 
> I can see why they ran out. They look amazingly delicious.



They also made every dish pretty much to order. Like the Mac was warming in an oven and when you ordered it, they scooped it in the tray, and then sprinkled bacon and onion straws on top. In fact everything was made like that, so I would imagine they should have known as the bacon was running low. It wasn't all that busy that day. Maybe they didn't think people like me would make a special trip to the park just to try stuff.



PrincessInOz said:


> I would agree. I've never used sourdough for any sweet based bread pudding.



Fran still stands by the fact that she liked it.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures of Fran and Francisco.



Gotta love those PP photographers!



mvf-m11c said:


> That was very interesting that Bacon Twist kiosk ran out of bacon when you were there. I thought Disney learned from last years F&W Festival where they need to have enough food so they won't make guests wait. There were times where I saw people waiting for their food which shows that they didn't have enough or running slow on serving.



I know! I remember you telling me that last year they ran out of tenderloin in the second day. This time at least they were able to fix it quickly!



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see that you were able to do quite a lot of kiosks that day. The Baby Iceberg & Heirloom Tomato Wedge with Peppered Bacon & Point Reyes Blue Cheese Dressing looks good. I did enjoy the Smoked Bacon Mac & Cheese with Barbecue-Seasoned Crispy Onions along with the Maple-Bacon Whoopie Pie was good as well.



This and one other booth were our most revisited.



mvf-m11c said:


> The Sweet & Sourdough kiosk which have the White Cheddar Lager Soup served in a Mini Boudin Sourdough Boule was one of my favorites which I can never get tired of the Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup at Epcot's F&W Festival at the Canada Pavilion.



What I didn't like so much about the cheese soup was that the bowl wasn't deep enough. I wanted more soup, less bread. I make that Le Cellier cheese soup at home and it is really good.



mvf-m11c said:


> Glad to see that you were able to see Francisco right by GRR that day. It was to see him last month. When I go the next time, I will try to stop by and see if he is there but I might have to bring cat food for him.



They actually frown on guests feeding them, their main purpose is to keep the rodent population down and if guests keep feeding them, they won't go after the rodents.



tiggrbaby said:


> Can't believe they ran out of bacon! Fortunately they restocked quickly.



I'm glad it was a momentary outage!



tiggrbaby said:


> I love the tang of sourdough, but I don't think it makes sense for a sweet dessert.



Yes I love sourdough, but it just had too much tang to go well with chocolate and the sweet topping.



tiggrbaby said:


> Not one tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor?



Not even close! I had a hard time taking two sips from what they poured us.



tiggrbaby said:


> What a sweet pic of Fran with the kitty!



Her favorite character at the park!



dizneeat said:


> *Is there a resident cat at DL??? I did not know that? Love the photo!*



They even have their own webpage!

 http://disneylandcats.com/



dizneeat said:


> *How can that be so shortly after opening. They must have been swamped!*



But they weren't when we were there, maybe it's because they ran out of bacon. It was just past 3PM. Maybe they didn't initially stock them with much. You would think they would have notified someone when they were halfway through!



dizneeat said:


> It does look yummy! CG has a wedge salad like that at brunch which was so good.
> The whoopy pie sounds interesting - everything gets more tasty with bacon doesn't it?



I love a good wedge, usually they are way too big for me.  I was not sure about the whoopie pie last year when I tried it, but I remembered being pleasantly surprised. Fran got quite a few more of these over the course of the festival.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Fun update! I never understand how they can run out of anything in those kiosks, let alone bacon.... it's not like it suddenly runs out, they can see it going...



I'm going to guess that since it the entire process to restock probably takes an hour if not more, they just didn't know when to say, "We need more!" I know you don't eat bacon, but to cook until crispy like that probably takes a good 35-45 mintues (I'm sure the bacon is cooked elsewhere in a real kitchen and cooked in bulk in an oven) and then deliver it to the kiosk.  This spurred me to write a whole different section in my next update!



Pinkocto said:


> Great pictures of Fran with the kitty
> 
> I like those glasses at the tasting.



She does look happy.  They were just pretty standard shot glasses.



rndmr2 said:


> So crazy they ran out of bacon in the first 4 hours...



I wonder if they just completely underestimated their demand or the people working weren't paying attention.



rndmr2 said:


> These look yummy though, the bacon looks nice and crispy. I can't stand it when restaurants serve the bacon barely cooked, l usually specify "VERY, very extremely well done, even if you come close to burning it, that's ok" and sometimes it's still floppy and really light in color. I usually give up at that point and my hubby eats it.



It takes a while to cook it to crispy, especially when you're making that much. I cook mine in the oven a pound at a time and it takes a good 25-35 minutes at 350 just to get browned. I don't cook it all the way, so that I can heat it up in smaller batches of 4-5 pieces.



rndmr2 said:


> That cheese soup in a bread bowl looked good too. Was it like the one in WS Canada



A little bit. The one in Canada has bacon, onions and celery in it giving it a bit of a chewy texture.  This one was smooth and had more of a beer flavor.



rndmr2 said:


> Love this pic with the kitty, I have heard about the DLR cats. my SIL has a barn cat that looks a lot like this



We make it a point to look for all the kitties that we know about.  So far we've found four of them.



pkondz said:


> Nope! Totally forgot! Will again too!



What were we talking about?  



pkondz said:


> Not yet. The market is way downtown and not somewhere I go very often.



I can understand that.  Now that I live on the East side of Long Beach, I don't get to downtown much either.



pkondz said:


> And had you?



Nope. We signed up for everything that we wanted already.



pkondz said:


> I don't know what they got... but I love it already.







pkondz said:


> Cute name.
> Even though I don't care for olives.
> Or like martinis.
> 
> Used to drink them all the time.
> Because I was young and stupid and trying to look cool... but I didn't like them.



Well that's silly!  



pkondz said:


> Who does that?
> "We think we'll have over 1,000 people."
> "Hmmm... better get _two_ pounds of bacon."



Yeah, I'm really wondering why it happened.



pkondz said:


> Okay, seriously... Love the nail colour.



Thank you!



pkondz said:


> Looks good! Was it?



It was pretty good, difficult to eat and get the meat out of the claw.  It was a little bit spicy.



pkondz said:


> Right there? I looked, but I just saw the dog sleeping by the window.



Huh?



pkondz said:


> well of course. You did say bacon.







pkondz said:


> Not surprised and... they must've been _really_ good!



Plus the fact that for between $5-7, I could get a small nosh that wouldn't spoil my appetite for when we had another event planned.



pkondz said:


> Well, that bites!
> 
> 
> pun intended?



I don't get the pun.  



pkondz said:


> Another cute name.
> Too bad the food didn't live up to the name.



Well the bread bowl with soup was good....



pkondz said:


> what is that?



I think you would like it.  Conundrum is a White Blend, I think you'd like it.  Sauvignon Blanc, Chardonnay, Viognier, Sémillon and Muscat Canelli. The Muscat makes it sweet, but the others balance it out so that it's not too sweet.



pkondz said:


> Or maybe it _was_ because they gave you too much tequila.



Hardly. I don't even think we got a whole shot. The speaker was actually fairly lackluster.



pkondz said:


> I remember seeing Francisco! Or at least we thought we did... Wasn't there two of them? Sleeping?



Yes I believe we did see both of them!



pkondz said:


> Did Fran have a little treat for him?
> (Nice shot of her, BTW.)



She usually does carry cat treats in her scoot bag.


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> Ran out of bacon at the bacon stand????



Blasphemy!



Flossbolna said:


> Michael would be all over that wedge salad. I think wedge salad is one of his favourite foods overall.



I'm totally all over wedge salads, I would have to say it's one of my favorite things too.



Flossbolna said:


> I have to say that I think those portions do look decent size for the prices. I remember that in 2011 at Epcot Katharina and I found portions and prices to not correlate as well as we thought they ought to. I will have a chance to see how it is this year. I am looking forward to another attempt at loving F&W at Epcot.



The items at Epcot were overall cheaper than DCA, but I think they have leveled the prices out over the years.  I hope you have a great time there next year!



dhorner233 said:


> Ran out of bacon after 4 hours!  Boy did they underestimate that! I would have loved all of those bacon dishes. Everything looks so delicious!!! Wish I could go more often!!!



I know.  I was completely astonished when she told me they were out.



afwdwfan said:


> What? Wine out of a machine? Isn't that blasphemy to a wine connoisseur such as yourself?



Take a look again, you can see the bottles inside, and so it dispenses directly from the bottle, it was actually pretty cool to me!







afwdwfan said:


> Ok, in your case probably more irritating than for most. I mean how many people see 10+ demos? Actually probably more locals there doing that than I'd think. In any case there's probably not much point in her coming up with fresh material, but that overly bouncy type stuff would get to me before the repetition would.



Actually there are "a lot of us" who attended quite a few demos.  Most are local, we also know each other from D23 as well.  However one gal who will make an appearance near the end of the festival actually lives in Oregon, but I've come into contact with her at so many of these things I really thought she lived in So Cal.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, I'm glad you enjoyed it! And found your recipe...



Once we get out of the old house and I can start cooking again, I think I'll make it again.



afwdwfan said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> How can you ever underestimate the demand for bacon??? Sheer stupidity.







afwdwfan said:


> Because bacon.



Exactly!



afwdwfan said:


> That's awesome. Fran looks thoroughly happy in this picture. She truly was in her element with her favorite character.



She really does!  Doesn't she?


----------



## franandaj

The 50th Anniversary of Pirates of the Caribbean was March 18 of this year, and as a result merchandise was released to commemorate that event some of it was released on the Thursday (March 16) before and some wasn’t available until the day that the event happened.

So of course Fran had to go out and get some of that Limited Edition Merchandise, specifically the pins.

We stopped in for some of the special Pirates displays, festivities, and meet and greets.  I tried to score me some pirate bounty!













The main mice were on hand decked out in their pirate finest.









There was also a neat prop display.

















These were the LE pirates pins we purchased, if anyone who wanted one didn’t get one, there are some left.









When you lift up the top there is a different scene in each one.


























After bought our limit of pins, we headed over to DCA to try a few more food booths.  Our first booth was Garlic Kissed.









We got the Pork Bao, this was one my favorite dishes of the whole festival.  How can you beat a pork belly wrapped in fluffy bun?





There was also a Tenderloin slider and we got one of those.  Had I realized that it would be drenched in chimmichurri sauce, I think I would have ordered it without.  I wiped that off.





The steak was perfectly cooked.





I also got a glass of the Murphy Goode Zinfandel.





Something that occurred to me while responding to everyone’s comments is that the “process” of the booths is not evident. Sure you order your food, pay, and go up to the window and they hand you something tasty. But in one of the comments I mentioned that everything was made to order. Now that doesn't mean that they were “cooking” in the booths. Like the last booth, I'm sure that somewhere backstage someone was searing tenderloins to very rare, and slow cooking the pork bellies. I saw CMs throughout the festival pushing carts (I never thought to take pictures because, I mean why would I?). They were the standard sort of warming carts, and that’s how they would deliver the mostly cooked food items to the kiosks.  Once the food was at the kiosk it would be kept either warm or cold in the appropriate device.  They would have large storage bins, (think like what you see at Panda Express, they have a wall of refrigerators full of bins of prepped veggies and marinated meats.)  The bins might contain the tenderloin sliders, premade Mac and Cheese, bacon bits, etc.  When an order comes in one of the CMs would assemble the ingredients into the dish according to a picture and directions on the wall, so everything was fresh.  You didn’t have soggy buns, or onion straws that got soggy sitting on the Mac and Cheese waiting.  But this is also why at super busy times, you might have to wait in a longer line.

By the same token the drinks were dispensed from a large jar of the concoction, everything was premixed, so you didn’t have a chance of getting an “extra pour” of vodka or tequila.  But that’s OK, for the most part it was consistent!

So back to our day having “dinner” from the kiosks!  Our next stop was The Onion Lair









We got the French Onion Mac and Cheese.  I thought the topping was a little strange, the texture with the Mac and Cheese didn’t quite work so well with me.





We also got the Braised Wagyu Beef on Polenta.  This time around I didn’t like it so much, but we did order it again during the festival and it was 10x better that second time.





I also got this glass of Ace Premium Craft Cider.  It was really good, but the carbonation made me a little nauseated.





Our next stop was the Lemon Grove.  We were after the Lemon Macaron.









They were out!  As you can tell it was pretty late so I can understand that.  Since the cider made me feel somewhat ill, we decided it was time to go home.  We would be back the next day, anyways.


----------



## Pinkocto

They were out of the macaroon!??? 


The Pirates pins are very nice, and of course I loved the main mice pictures.

Fun picture of you getting ready to do a Smee with your pirate treasure!


----------



## DnA2010

Blazing in for some quick replies between baby wrangling 

I know everyone has commented (just skimming the comments I can tell!) but RAN OUT of BACON! Madness! Glad you got to try the dishes in the end.

I think I saw you comment that the cheddar soup has more of a beer taste- I think I would like that...I do a beer and cheddar fondue that is super yummy.

Some great PP pics- Fran has a great natural smile 

I will have to find our pics from our last DL trip (when you were in the world boo) as we saw a Disney cat hanging out over the exit of Indy- I'm sure Fran would know which one!

Great pirates pics! Nice to see M&M all pirated up. 

Yum that pork bun looks great- I'm a big pork fan though. 

That's a lot of sauce on the tenderloin.

boy all these mini DL updates sure make me miss the Land :sigh:


----------



## afwdwfan

Nice score on the pirate booty.  Those are some neat pins.  50 years... hard to imagine.  Such a classic attraction.

It's really pretty amazing the choreography the food & wine festival must take to make it all click.  From having the right amount of products cooked in the backstage kitchen and getting it rolled into place at the appropriate booth in the right time to keep everything fresh yet keep from running out.  I guess that explains why they came up short on bacon that first night.  They were still making adjustments and failed to recognize the siren song of bacon.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> What were we talking about?



No one knows. This one of the mysteries of life.



franandaj said:


> I can understand that. Now that I live on the East side of Long Beach, I don't get to downtown much either.



I believe you. I checked. Long Beach to downtown Winnipeg is 2,000 miles. Long way to go for Soy Sauce.



franandaj said:


> Well that's silly!



You know what's stupider than a barely pubescent male?

Nothing.



franandaj said:


> It was pretty good, difficult to eat and get the meat out of the claw. It was a little bit spicy.



Why I don't eat crab. Too much work for too little reward. Give me a lobster tail (that's already got the meat out of the tail) and I'm much happier.



franandaj said:


> Huh?





franandaj said:


> I don't get the pun.



Okay... I went back... and looked.... 

I have zero idea what the heck I was talking about.
I'm going to say I had a mini-stroke right at that time and let's just move on, okay?



franandaj said:


> I think you would like it. Conundrum is a White Blend, I think you'd like it. Sauvignon Blanc, Chardonnay, Viognier, Sémillon and Muscat Canelli. The Muscat makes it sweet, but the others balance it out so that it's not too sweet.



Hmmm... sounds interesting. Next time we're together and if you see it... remind me.

No way in heck I'm going to remember.



franandaj said:


> She usually does carry cat treats in her scoot bag.





Going back up to read the update...


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So of course Fran had to go out and get some of that Limited Edition Merchandise, specifically the pins



Of course she did! I would've been shocked if she hadn't!



franandaj said:


> I tried to score me some pirate bounty!



Okay... I just gotta say. I saw this photo out of the corner of my eye and already knew I was going to comment. "Aw. Cute. Alison pretending to grab some treasure."
But when I actually_ looked_ at the photo... and saw you holding your pants out to scoop the coins into...


 

omg, Alison, that's hilarious!
(well done!)



franandaj said:


> The main mice were on hand decked out in their pirate finest.



I should get an outfit like that.



Nah. The dress colour clashes with my eyes.



franandaj said:


> There was also a neat prop display.



When you say "prop display" were some of those items from the movies?



franandaj said:


>



That's pretty risqué for Disney. 

And I like it. Redhead pirate wench??? Hello!!!



franandaj said:


> These were the LE pirates pins we purchased, if anyone who wanted one didn’t get one, there are some left.



I don't collect, myself. But thanks for the heads up.



franandaj said:


> When you lift up the top there is a different scene in each one.



That's actually pretty cool. If I _did_ collect, I'd definitely want.



franandaj said:


> Our first booth was Garlic Kissed.



Yum. Garlic.



franandaj said:


> We got the Pork Bao, this was one my favorite dishes of the whole festival. How can you beat a pork belly wrapped in fluffy bun?



Hard to beat! Looks good too!



franandaj said:


> There was also a Tenderloin slider and we got one of those. Had I realized that it would be drenched in chimmichurri sauce, I think I would have ordered it without. I wiped that off.



Cilantro?



franandaj said:


> But in one of the comments I mentioned that everything was made to order. Now that doesn't mean that they were “cooking” in the booths. Like the last booth, I'm sure that somewhere backstage someone was searing tenderloins to very rare, and slow cooking the pork bellies.



Sure. Makes sense. I assumed that's what they were doing.



franandaj said:


> They were the standard sort of warming carts, and that’s how they would deliver the mostly cooked food items to the kiosks.



Shoulda' hijacked one and run off with it.



franandaj said:


> Our next stop was The Onion Lair



Just slightly below garlic. Sautéed onions? Yes please!



franandaj said:


> We got the French Onion Mac and Cheese. I thought the topping was a little strange, the texture with the Mac and Cheese didn’t quite work so well with me.



Oh, too bad. I would've ordered that as well.



franandaj said:


> We also got the Braised Wagyu Beef on Polenta. This time around I didn’t like it so much, but we did order it again during the festival and it was 10x better that second time.



Hm. Wonder why the difference.



franandaj said:


> I also got this glass of Ace Premium Craft Cider. It was really good, but the carbonation made me a little nauseated.



I'd order that too.



franandaj said:


> Our next stop was the Lemon Grove.



Just stop! You're hitting all my top flavours!



franandaj said:


> We were after the Lemon Macaroon.



Hmmm... is that a macaroon (coconut... blech) or a macaron? (yum)



franandaj said:


> They were out!



Well... I guess I'll never know! (unless you went back.)
Were they affiliated with the bacon booth by any chance?



franandaj said:


> Since the cider made me feel somewhat ill, we decided it was time to go home. We would be back the next day, anyways.



Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Cute pics with the props and pirates mice!

How great that you were able to get all the pins you needed.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> They were out of the macaron!???



Yes, but in their defense it was getting rather late, so I can understand how they might start to run out of things near the closing time.



Pinkocto said:


> The Pirates pins are very nice, and of course I loved the main mice pictures.



Yeah the pins are nice, know anyone who might want any?  



Pinkocto said:


> Fun picture of you getting ready to do a Smee with your pirate treasure!



I'll have to watch Peter Pan again.  I guess that's where I subconsciously got the idea.



DnA2010 said:


> Blazing in for some quick replies between baby wrangling



How is that going for you?  Everything OK?



DnA2010 said:


> I know everyone has commented (just skimming the comments I can tell!) but RAN OUT of BACON! Madness! Glad you got to try the dishes in the end.



Yeah, it sounded crazy at the time, but I guess when you take everything into account, it was a rather large entity to manage and perhaps they hadn't figured out where the "cry for more" levels were that first day.



DnA2010 said:


> I think I saw you comment that the cheddar soup has more of a beer taste- I think I would like that...I do a beer and cheddar fondue that is super yummy.



It had more of a beer taste than Le Cellier's. I could have used more soup to bread ratio.



DnA2010 said:


> Some great PP pics- Fran has a great natural smile



Thanks! 



DnA2010 said:


> I will have to find our pics from our last DL trip (when you were in the world boo) as we saw a Disney cat hanging out over the exit of Indy- I'm sure Fran would know which one!



No, we've never seen that one...



DnA2010 said:


> Great pirates pics! Nice to see M&M all pirated up.



It was very fun!



DnA2010 said:


> Yum that pork bun looks great- I'm a big pork fan though.



I like most kinds of pork, but pork belly is my favorite.



DnA2010 said:


> That's a lot of sauce on the tenderloin.



Yeah, it took several napkins to wipe it all off.



DnA2010 said:


> boy all these mini DL updates sure make me miss the Land :sigh:



I can't wait to be able to spend more time there guilt free!



afwdwfan said:


> Nice score on the pirate booty. Those are some neat pins. 50 years... hard to imagine. Such a classic attraction.



Yeah, and it even gets better!



afwdwfan said:


> It's really pretty amazing the choreography the food & wine festival must take to make it all click. From having the right amount of products cooked in the backstage kitchen and getting it rolled into place at the appropriate booth in the right time to keep everything fresh yet keep from running out. I guess that explains why they came up short on bacon that first night. They were still making adjustments and failed to recognize the siren song of bacon.



It really is, there are a lot of moving parts.  Most of the kiosks did not share ingredients, and with 10 booths concentrating on food (as well as beverage) each with three dishes, and each dish has 5 or more components, that's over 150 ingredients that they need to stay on top of.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see that you were able to get some nice PotC merchandise during the 50th anniversary. After seeing that you got the PotC merchandise, I remember that DL is selling the 25th anniversary Fantasmic! AP shirts at Disneyana and Pieces of Eight. It will be nice to see the new version of F! this summer.

Nice selection of food and drinks from the DCA F&W Festival that day. The Grilled Tenderloin slider and the pork bao were good. Interesting that the macaroon was sold out later that night but it did make sense since it was late that night.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I believe you. I checked. Long Beach to downtown Winnipeg is 2,000 miles. Long way to go for Soy Sauce.



I have a novel idea. How about you go to _your_ downtown and not mine. 



pkondz said:


> You know what's stupider than a barely pubescent male?
> 
> Nothing.



And evidently some don't change. I got a call this morning from the new tenant. My phone restarted just as the call came in, so it went to voicemail. He spent his first night in the place last night and had no hot water for his shower. His water heater is brand new, so that could be a drag.

I gave it a little while before, I called him back. When I did I asked him one question, "Did you ever have the city come out and turn on the gas?"

"Oh."





pkondz said:


> Why I don't eat crab. Too much work for too little reward. Give me a lobster tail (that's already got the meat out of the tail) and I'm much happier.



I agree. But if someone is going to bring me a bunch of Dungeness crabs to my doorstep, I'm going to eat them.



pkondz said:


> Okay... I went back... and looked....
> 
> I have zero idea what the heck I was talking about.
> I'm going to say I had a mini-stroke right at that time and let's just move on, okay?



Momentary Insanity.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... sounds interesting. Next time we're together and if you see it... remind me.
> 
> No way in heck I'm going to remember.



OK. I don't forget things that. If it involves food or wine, I remember.



pkondz said:


> Of course she did! I would've been shocked if she hadn't!



Well, yeah.



pkondz said:


> Okay... I just gotta say. I saw this photo out of the corner of my eye and already knew I was going to comment. "Aw. Cute. Alison pretending to grab some treasure."
> But when I actually_ looked_ at the photo... and saw you holding your pants out to scoop the coins into...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, Alison, that's hilarious!
> (well done!)



Thank you. ((((Takes a bow.))))



pkondz said:


> I should get an outfit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The dress colour clashes with my eyes.



Well if you end up on a Disney cruise, you might find it useful at the Pirates in the Caribbean Party.



pkondz said:


> When you say "prop display" were some of those items from the movies?



No they are all from the ride.



pkondz said:


> That's pretty risqué for Disney.
> 
> And I like it. Redhead pirate wench??? Hello!!!



It's in one of the rooms that are unique to the DL ride.  It's on the right hand side after the skeleton pirate piloting the ship in the storm.



pkondz said:


> I don't collect, myself. But thanks for the heads up.



You're welcome, always happy to help out.



pkondz said:


> That's actually pretty cool. If I _did_ collect, I'd definitely want.



I'd be happy to sell you some...



pkondz said:


> Yum. Garlic.
> 
> Hard to beat! Looks good too!



It was very good!



pkondz said:


> Cilantro?



 



pkondz said:


> Sure. Makes sense. I assumed that's what they were doing.



Yes, but you are someone who cooks and would think that way.  I was just trying to explain it in case anyone else hadn't thought it through.



pkondz said:


> Shoulda' hijacked one and run off with it.



Nah, I have trouble finishing the leftovers that we make here!



pkondz said:


> Just slightly below garlic. Sautéed onions? Yes please!



Yes, they picked some good flavors to zoom in on for the most part.



pkondz said:


> Oh, too bad. I would've ordered that as well.



It's not that it was bad, and I wanted to try just about everything at the festival. The texture of the bread crumbs and the sauteed onions was just weird to me with the mac and cheese.



pkondz said:


> Hm. Wonder why the difference.



I think the polenta was fresher the second time and the wagyu was more tender.



pkondz said:


> Just stop! You're hitting all my top flavours!







pkondz said:


> Hmmm... is that a macaroon (coconut... blech) or a macaron? (yum)



I fixed the typo.  It was a Macaron.



pkondz said:


> Well... I guess I'll never know! (unless you went back.)
> Were they affiliated with the bacon booth by any chance?



About the going back, what do you think?  

Well all the booths were affiliated with Disney...



pkondz said:


> Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well.



Carbonation does it every time.  I really have to watch that.


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> Cute pics with the props and pirates mice!
> 
> How great that you were able to get all the pins you needed.



Thanks! We try to get out there on the first day, because a lot of that stuff sells out quick!



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see that you were able to get some nice PotC merchandise during the 50th anniversary. After seeing that you got the PotC merchandise, I remember that DL is selling the 25th anniversary Fantasmic! AP shirts at Disneyana and Pieces of Eight. It will be nice to see the new version of F! this summer.



Yeah, I think I'm going to get one of those 25th Anniversary Fantasmic! Shirts.  They're nice.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice selection of food and drinks from the DCA F&W Festival that day. The Grilled Tenderloin slider and the pork bao were good. Interesting that the macaroon was sold out later that night but it did make sense since it was late that night.



We ended up getting them again later in the festival and I forgot again to order it without the chimichurri!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Fantastic to see the props out of the attraction.  That would have been a real thrill for me to get that close.
Congrats on the LE pins.  They look fantastic.  




franandaj said:


> We got the *French Onion *Mac and Cheese. I thought the topping was a little strange, the texture with the Mac and Cheese didn’t quite work so well with me.



I spot the problem.  The French Onion should have been Truffles!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I have a novel idea. How about you go to _your_ downtown and not mine.



Where's your sense of adventure?



franandaj said:


> And evidently some don't change.



We never do.


We never do.



franandaj said:


> I got a call this morning from the new tenant. My phone restarted just as the call came in, so it went to voicemail. He spent his first night in the place last night and had no hot water for his shower. His water heater is brand new, so that could be a drag.
> 
> I gave it a little while before, I called him back. When I did I asked him one question, "Did you ever have the city come out and turn on the gas?"
> 
> "Oh."



 



franandaj said:


> I agree. But if someone is going to bring me a bunch of Dungeness crabs to my doorstep, I'm going to eat them.



Well.... yeah. Okay. Valid point.



franandaj said:


> Thank you. ((((Takes a bow.))))







franandaj said:


> Well if you end up on a Disney cruise, you might find it useful at the Pirates in the Caribbean Party.



Sold!



franandaj said:


> No they are all from the ride.



Oh! Got it.



franandaj said:


> It's in one of the rooms that are unique to the DL ride. It's on the right hand side after the skeleton pirate piloting the ship in the storm.



And I missed that?!?!?!!?!? How?????



franandaj said:


> I'd be happy to sell you some...



Thanks, but.... like I said. I don't collect 'em.



franandaj said:


> Yes, but you are someone who cooks and would think that way. I was just trying to explain it in case anyone else hadn't thought it through.



Good point.



franandaj said:


> Nah, I have trouble finishing the leftovers that we make here!







franandaj said:


> Yes, they picked some good flavors to zoom in on for the most part.



My very first lesson in cooking. Learned it from a friend of my Mom's when I was around 5 or 6.
"You want to make people think you're a good cook? Make them wait."
And the second lesson I learned was. "Sauté onions. You don't have to serve them. Just sauté some. The smell will drive 'em nuts."



franandaj said:


> The texture of the bread crumbs and the sauteed onions was just weird to me with the mac and cheese.



I get that.
I don't like breadcrumbs on mac n cheese. I like smooth, not crunchy for that dish.



franandaj said:


> I think the polenta was fresher the second time and the wagyu was more tender.



Ah.



franandaj said:


> I fixed the typo. It was a Macaron.



Check. (And... good.)



franandaj said:


> About the going back, what do you think?



Okay... stupid question.



franandaj said:


> Well all the booths were affiliated with Disney...



Well.... yeah, that's true.
But.... did _all_ the booths run out? Hmmmm??


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW! Fantastic to see the props out of the attraction. That would have been a real thrill for me to get that close.
> Congrats on the LE pins. They look fantastic.



It was cool to see all that stuff right up close usually it's many feet away in the ride.



PrincessInOz said:


> I spot the problem. The French Onion should have been Truffles!



Then it wouldn't have fit the theme of the onion lair!  



pkondz said:


> Where's your sense of adventure?



I think I lost it a few chapters back....



pkondz said:


> Well.... yeah. Okay. Valid point.



And believe me, it happens!



pkondz said:


> And I missed that?!?!?!!?!? How?????



I don't know.  Could it have been a pesky teenager taking your attention?



pkondz said:


> My very first lesson in cooking. Learned it from a friend of my Mom's when I was around 5 or 6.
> "You want to make people think you're a good cook? Make them wait."
> And the second lesson I learned was. "Sauté onions. You don't have to serve them. Just sauté some. The smell will drive 'em nuts."



Those are both good lessons, and as soon as you start to saute onions, everyone says, "smells so good in here!"



pkondz said:


> I get that.
> I don't like breadcrumbs on mac n cheese. I like smooth, not crunchy for that dish.



But crunchy bacon is OK!



pkondz said:


> Well.... yeah, that's true.
> But.... did _all_ the booths run out? Hmmmm??



Well not for me.  I think that was the last time I encountered it, but now I see where you are going with this.  You'll have to forgive me.  I'm a little slow.


----------



## franandaj

March 17

Today we had a reservation for two culinary demos. Saturday the 18th we were to see Robert Irvine for the Celebrity Chef demo. This is what I had planned on Day 1 when the bookings opened. So imagine my exuberance when I was on the DVC website (something I was doing daily from the time that they announced the festival until around mid March) and saw that a room was available at the VGC on the 17th, I booked it on the spot. 

“Perfect,” I thought. “We have demos at noon and 6PM. If we're not full, we can always hit a few more kiosks and call it a night.” Then we can relax in the room until 11AM checkout, we'll just amuse ourselves until the 6PM demo and go home.” 

I'm not sure if I told you all about the saga of 2017 DCA F&W, so I'll do it now. First off, the largest amount of DVC points that I own is at the VGC. I know that it sounds silly to have so many points at a place so close to home, but back in 2009 (before the VGC was even built), I used up a few of my SSR points trading them out for hotel rooms on three separate random nights. It was really nice not having to drive home after events involving drinking. Plus we never get up and out of the house early enough to get a morning start at the parks. By staying onsite, I could let Fran sleep while I go out and do my thing. On the last morning of staying at the GCH in 2009, I realized that I’d never be able to get in at the VGC during F&W at 7 months with my SSR points, and thus the idea of buying points in CA was born. 

Last year when they brought back the festival I was ecstatic, (this was why I bought all these points!) but with the lateness when they announced it, there was no way i was going to be able to stay over, as the GCH books up way in advance. Plus we had been traveling so much back then we couldn't justify it to our cats, staying out there even if there was availability. 

But for this year I was prepared! At 11 months, I booked us into the VGC for every weekend after Easter! Imagine my surprise when in January they announced it would take place in the six weeks before Easter. Doh!

So the first thing I did when I realized my mistake was cancel all my existing reservations. Then I checked every week of the festival and took every reservation for a one bedroom that I could find. I think I got three separate random nights. One was the second Saturday in April and when I found out the Jenny was planning to come to California that week, I waitlisted the Friday night for the weekend where I had already scored the Saturday night.

Eventually I ended up canceling the two other nights that I booked, especially when I snagged March 17th for one night. Then my waitlist came through for April 7 and I had the weekend in a one bedroom. When I was looking at the reservation details, I noticed that it was 76 points per night whereas March 17 was 88 points for the night. As I looked into it further, I realized that I had booked a 2 bedroom and not a one bedroom!  Another doh! moment.

So here we are on March 17, with a reservation at the hotel, now for a two bedroom. I offered the room to my friends who are some of my only local Disney fan friends, they have two young boys, one is 6 and the other is nearing his first birthday. They would be meeting us down there later in the afternoon/evening.

Our first demo was a slight mystery. It was called “Meet the Disneyland Chefs”, so essentially we were playing roulette with who would be cooking for/entertaining us. I was OK with that.

So our first demo was at noon, we had packed ever so lightly, one bag! That's a first for us! We parked at the hotel, sent our bag to Bell Services and raced off to the demo.





We ended up lucking out. I'm sure I would enjoy any of the DL chefs preparing us a meal, but we got one with an especially impressive resume. His name is John State and I'll let you read his bio that I stole off another website.


_John State is the executive chef of Food & Beverage for Disneyland Resort, leading the culinary talents at Disneyland Park, Disney California Adventure Park, the Disneyland Hotel, Paradise Pier Hotel, Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, Central Bakery, Banquets and Special Events Catering._
_State’s new post is a homecoming of sorts, as he started his Disney career in 1995 at the Flying Fish Cafe at Disney’s BoardWalk at Walt Disney World Resort, where he was tapped to join the opening team planning and designing the restaurant. _
_From Flying Fish Cafe, State was at the helm at California Grill at Disney’s Contemporary Resort from 2002 until 2006.  He left Walt Disney World Resort in 2006 to open a JW Marriott hotel in Grand Rapids, Mich., then headed to Chicago in 2009 to work with as an executive chef with Darden Restaurants. His new post brings him back to Disney just in time for the launch of the 60th Anniversary celebration of the Disneyland Resort. _​

Not bad, eh?

The article goes on to list quite few more accolades, but I think you get the gist. We had a pretty good demo in front of us!

Don't mind the stern look, he was actually a lot of fun and a generally nice guy as I was to find out later in the festival.





What he explained to us was that he essentially was in charge of all the food and drinks at the booths and one restaurant that they had converted for a special menu. I love the idea of special menus, but why do they always have to mess with one of my most favorite quick service restaurants? The Paradise Garden Grill.

Anyways the dish that he was going to be making for us was the trio of sausages. I believe there was a bratwurst, a white wurst, and a keilbasa. They would be accompanied with sweet red cabbage and warm potato salad.





He started both dishes with bacon, and then made a vinaigrette to toss the potatoes in.





This is what they made.





This is what they served us.





They continued to cook as we ate. After rendering the bacon for each dish, for the cabbage, they added onions, chicken broth, caraway seeds, vinegar, sugar, and then the chopped cabbage, he covered it and cooked it low and slow. At the end he finished it with julienned apples and ground sage.

For the potatoes he rendered the bacon and added julienned onion and diced celery. This would become the “fat” component in the vinaigrette for the potatoes. The potatoes had been steamed on their own and were warm. To the bacon/onion/celery mixture he added two kinds of mustard and Cider vinegar, then he tossed the potatoes in the vinaigrette. 

I was so inspired by this simple prep that about a month and half later I made my own variation of this dish. We had a bunch of sausages in our freezer. Some of you know that I had asked Fran to buy me a very specialized Moroccan sausage via the internet. The minimum order was 3 lbs, not only did she buy the Merguez, but 12 pounds later we had bacon cheddar wurst, English Bangers, fresh keilbasa, and a couple types of Bratwurst. I believe I used the keilbasa, and instead of making my own cabbage I substituted Sauerkraut. But here is my version.






On our way out of the demo, I was approached by a DIS lurker who has read my reports and said that because of reading my TRs she and her husband took their first DCL cruise. If you're out there reading, stop in and say “hi”! 

Our little “snack” served as a appetizer for some heartier lunch. We had planned to visit the LA Style booth after the demo since it was right outside the festival center.









From here we were interested in the Korean BBQ Beef Short Rib Tacos. They were tasty but the beef could have been cooked until it was a tad bit more tender.






We were also interested in the Teriyaki Chicken Slider. This was great! Messy but great. We had another one of these before the conclusion of the festival.





There was another booth nearby called Wineology, guess what they served? I sent Fran over there to get me a glass of wine while I took the food and found a place for me to sit. There was a free demo going on at the stage where our band usually plays so I took a seat at the end of a bench there.

Fran came back with a Sangria flight. Turns out we both liked the Peach Sangria the best.





I don't even remember what this was, but most likely a Chardonnay.





While we ate our lunch the demo got started, and it turns out the pastry chef presenter was making the Maple bacon Whoopie pie!





Since we were eating I didn't take any notes. Besides early on it became clear to me that this was way more involved than I wanted to get. I'm not much of a baker. I have a few dessert recipes in my arsenal, but I'm mostly a boxed cake mix kind of person. Turns out this does rely on a Yellow boxed cake mix. I don't remember what modifications she made to the recipe. Perhaps left out an egg or two so that it didn't rise so high like a cake. But the first thing she did was make the candied bacon.  She mixed sugar and water over heat and once it caramelized she added maple syrup. Then she added crumbled crispy bacon and put it on a silicone mat in the oven to harden.

Next she made the exterior of the pies by mixing the cake batter and pouring it onto a baking pan in small circles. They came out like cake like cookie sized pieces, if that makes sense.





Then she made a vanilla buttercream frosting and added maple syrup to it. She did say you could use a premade frosting. Then she put the frosting into a piping bag (that's where she totally lost me, I don't do piping bags) and topped the bottom side if the cake/cookies with frosting on one side. For the other side she put a dab of frosting on the top side of the cake/cookie and used that to anchor the crispy caramelized bacon on the top.





It was entertaining to listen to and watch during our lunch, but way more work than I want to put in for a dessert!

We were still hungry and we were all ready to head off to the Paradise Garden Grill to try the other menu items.









We decided to split the fish and chips. It was fantastic! We love a good beer battered fish.





She got a pretzel (which unfortunately I had to fish it's stale self out of the basket of the scooter. We were so full from the fish that she didn't eat it right away and then forgot about it.





In an update a few back, I mentioned that we stopped at the AP area and took some pictures, but that I couldn't find them. It turns out they were on Fran's Photopass account, so let's pretend that after we ate our Fish & Chips we took these pictures.

















After this we were full and a little tired so we decided to go back to the hotel and hope that our room would be ready at 4PM. We had another demo at 6PM and I hoped Fran could get a small nap in. It was about 3PM when we got back to the hotel and the room was not ready.  We picked a spot where Fran could sit down and rest, and I got a text from my friend Suzie that she was on her way from DTD. 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*
[Continued from Previous Post]*

We checked on the room after 4PM and were told that the room was not scheduled to be ready at 4PM, but that it could be ready anytime after 4PM. What?????? That's bull….

Well nothing we could do. At 5:00 Fran and I headed off to our demo and just as we passed through the turnstiles into DCA, I got the text that the room was ready. Thanks.

The 6PM demo was Scott Hunnel. Those of you who have dined at V&A’s or Remy might be familiar with his name.





Our perky hostess was back, I seemed to cover her face in this picture.





He made us a crab stuffed crepe topped with Hollandaise and caviar. The crepe was cooking on the stove while he was showing us the batter recipe.





Then he mixed up the Aoli which would be used to make the crab mixture..





Then he made the Hollandaise in the blender.





They mixed the crabmeat in an aioli mixture.





And we were served our sample dish.





I did take notes on this demo, but I didn’t figure I would use them.





I already have my own recipes for Hollandaise and crepes which I have been making for years, plus I doubt I would want to try to recreate any of his recipes. Unlike in my college years, where I learned to recreate dishes from fancy restaurants, since I couldn't afford to pay for them myself. Now I'd rather leave it to the fancy chefs. But writing this post reminds me, when we get the old place cleaned out and I have the time to cook again, I should make my Seafood Crepes in Mornay Sauce. It been a while and that's one that I developed after a fancy meal I was treated to. But I digress.

After the demo we went back to the room. We found Francisco on the way and Fran gave him some cat treats.





The room, I didn’t take pictures of the second bedroom as Suzie and her kids were in there.  The kids were winding down for bed.









The “extra” bathroom off the living area.





Our view.





The master bath.









And the Master Bedroom.









Fran immediately laid down and went to sleep.  Suzie left her six year old in charge while the two of us went out for a glass of wine and some desserts.  Sorry no pics!


Tomorrow does not go as I alluded in the introduction to this mini weekend.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Your AP pics are very cute!

I am enjoying your demo reviews.  The room had a lovely view.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another fantastic F&W update.  I'm putting the DCA F&W on the bucket list with hopes of making it out there.

The food looks amazing!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> But for this year I was prepared! At 11 months, I booked us into the VGC for every weekend after Easter! Imagine my surprise when in January they announced it would take place in the six weeks before Easter. Doh!


Of course it is the 6 weeks _before_



franandaj said:


> Our first demo was a slight mystery. It was called “Meet the Disneyland Chefs”, so essentially we were playing roulette with who would be cooking for/entertaining us. I was OK with that.


Well, I find it hard to see where you could go wrong with any Disneyland chef!



franandaj said:


> What he explained to us was that he essentially was in charge of all the food and drinks at the booths and one restaurant that they had converted for a special menu. I love the idea of special menus, but why do they always have to mess with one of my most favorite quick service restaurants? The Paradise Garden Grill.


He's in charge of the booths?  Even the bacon booth?  And he made a dish that relied on bacon to help add flavor?  This dude knows his stuff.  You hit the jackpot on chef roulette.  



franandaj said:


> There was another booth nearby called Wineology, guess what they served?


Ice cream? 



franandaj said:


> It was entertaining to listen to and watch during our lunch, but way more work than I want to put in for a dessert!


DW enjoys baking and decorating cakes.  She's been known to get elaborate for the kids' birthdays.  She'll spend hours on it.  I'm like, I just want to destroy your artwork and eat it.  



franandaj said:


> We checked on the room after 4PM and were told that the room was not scheduled to be ready at 4PM, but that it could be ready anytime after 4PM. What?????? That's bull….


That's annoying.  I can understand not being able to check in early, but when a room isn't ready by check in time, I just don't have much patience for that.  



franandaj said:


> Well nothing we could do. At 5:00 Fran and I headed off to our demo and just as we passed through the turnstiles into DCA, I got the text that the room was ready. Thanks.


Of course it was... 



franandaj said:


> Our view.


Not too shabby!  



franandaj said:


> Tomorrow does not go as I alluded in the introduction to this mini weekend.


Uh oh...


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think I lost it a few chapters back....



pkondz's ponderous prose proves puzzling, perhaps.



franandaj said:


> I don't know. Could it have been a pesky teenager taking your attention?



Oh, that! Shoulda left it at home.



franandaj said:


> Those are both good lessons, and as soon as you start to saute onions, everyone says, "smells so good in here!"







franandaj said:


> But crunchy bacon is OK!



 Okay... I'll do that once in a while... because... bacon.



franandaj said:


> Well not for me. I think that was the last time I encountered it, but now I see where you are going with this. You'll have to forgive me. I'm a little slow.



That's all right. I'll slow down and just walk with you.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> “Perfect,” I thought. “We have demos at noon and 6PM. If we're not full, we can always hit a few more kiosks and call it a night.” Then we can relax in the room until 11AM checkout, we'll just amuse ourselves until the 6PM demo and go home.”



Yep. Sounds about perfect.



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure if I told you all about the saga of 2017 DCA F&W, so I'll do it now. First off, the largest amount of DVC points that I own is at the VGC. I know that it sounds silly to have so many points at a place so close to home, but back in 2009 (before the VGC was even built), I used up a few of my SSR points trading them out for hotel rooms on three separate random nights. It was really nice not having to drive home after events involving drinking. Plus we never get up and out of the house early enough to get a morning start at the parks. By staying onsite, I could let Fran sleep while I go out and do my thing. On the last morning of staying at the GCH in 2009, I realized that I’d never be able to get in at the VGC during F&W at 7 months with my SSR points, and thus the idea of buying points in CA was born.



Ah, okay. Makes sense.



franandaj said:


> Plus we had been traveling so much back then we couldn't justify it to our cats, staying out there even if there was availability.



They'd revolt?



franandaj said:


> Our first demo was a slight mystery. It was called “Meet the Disneyland Chefs”, so essentially we were playing roulette with who would be cooking for/entertaining us. I was OK with that.



I would be too.



franandaj said:


> So our first demo was at noon, we had packed ever so lightly, one bag! That's a first for us!



One bag??????? Who are you people?!?!?!?



franandaj said:


> His name is John State and I'll let you read his bio that I stole off another website.



Impressive.



franandaj said:


> Don't mind the stern look, he was actually a lot of fun and a generally nice guy as I was to find out later in the festival.



He does look like he's about to chew you out.
Or make you do the dishes.



franandaj said:


> I love the idea of special menus, but why do they always have to mess with one of my most favorite quick service restaurants? The Paradise Garden Grill.



Just to mess with you. It's a running gag.



franandaj said:


> I believe there was a bratwurst, a white wurst, and a keilbasa. They would be accompanied with sweet red cabbage and warm potato salad.



Yum!



franandaj said:


>



That looks sooo good. Interesting how they sliced the leftmost (kielbasa?) sausage.



franandaj said:


> They continued to cook as we ate. After rendering the bacon for each dish, for the cabbage, they added onions, chicken broth, caraway seeds, vinegar, sugar, and then the chopped cabbage, he covered it and cooked it low and slow. At the end he finished it with julienned apples and ground sage.



Holy crap! Want.



franandaj said:


> For the potatoes he rendered the bacon and added julienned onion and diced celery. This would become the “fat” component in the vinaigrette for the potatoes. The potatoes had been steamed on their own and were warm. To the bacon/onion/celery mixture he added two kinds of mustard and Cider vinegar, then he tossed the potatoes in the vinaigrette.



Steamed the spuds? Interesting. I always boil them in their skins for potato salad.



franandaj said:


> Some of you know that I had asked Fran to buy me a very specialized Moroccan sausage via the internet.







franandaj said:


>



Yum! Had something almost identical day before yesterday.



franandaj said:


> On our way out of the demo, I was approached by a DIS lurker who has read my reports and said that because of reading my TRs she and her husband took their first DCL cruise. If you're out there reading, stop in and say “hi”!



Nice! I haven't had that happen to me, but I keep hoping! 



franandaj said:


> We were also interested in the Teriyaki Chicken Slider. This was great! Messy but great.



Messy is almost always a good thing.



franandaj said:


> Fran came back with a Sangria flight. Turns out we both liked the Peach Sangria the best.



Ruby would've loved that. She's been on a red sangria kick lately.



franandaj said:


> Besides early on it became clear to me that this was way more involved than I wanted to get. I'm not much of a baker. I have a few dessert recipes in my arsenal, but I'm mostly a boxed cake mix kind of person.



Yeah, me too.
I've done a bit.... but not much.



franandaj said:


>



That top one looks like it was trying to jump out of the fryer.



franandaj said:


> She got a pretzel (which unfortunately I had to fish it's stale self out of the basket of the scooter. We were so full from the fish that she didn't eat it right away and then forgot about it.



Shame. Love me a good pretzel.



franandaj said:


> In an update a few back, I mentioned that we stopped at the AP area and took some pictures, but that I couldn't find them. It turns out they were on Fran's Photopass account, so let's pretend that after we ate our Fish & Chips we took these pictures.



Sure! Hey! Look! You just had fish and are getting your photos done!



franandaj said:


>



Love that one.



franandaj said:


> We checked on the room after 4PM and were told that the room was not scheduled to be ready at 4PM, but that it could be ready anytime after 4PM. What?????? That's bull….



That definitely is bull...
"I'm supposed to pay at checkout, but I'll pay anytime after that. Maybe never."


(Yes I know it doesn't apply to you.)



franandaj said:


> At 5:00 Fran and I headed off to our demo and just as we passed through the turnstiles into DCA, I got the text that the room was ready. Thanks.







franandaj said:


> Our perky hostess was back, I seemed to cover her face in this picture.



You really were annoyed with her! 



franandaj said:


> Then he made the Hollandaise in the blender.



Really! Huh. I always do it in a double boiler.



franandaj said:


> I did take notes on this demo, but I didn’t figure I would use them.



Think you will now?



franandaj said:


> The room, I didn’t take pictures of the second bedroom as Suzie and her kids were in there.



Wow! That place is beautiful!



franandaj said:


> Our view.



Not bad!



franandaj said:


> The master bath.



Whoa.... that is one heck of a master bath!



franandaj said:


> Tomorrow does not go as I alluded in the introduction to this mini weekend.



Hmmm.... that could be taken as a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Pinkocto

Fun day with lots of yummies! Sounds like a great bonus with the chef you didn't know ahead of time.

How kind to share the 2BR with friends, I bet they loved that!!! But am I reading she left the 6 year old in charge of the 1 year old?

What is this business about the room not being ready by 4???


----------



## rndmr2

Nice to see another bonus update! 

The Demos looked pretty interesting. I'm not a fan of sausages but I love that red cabbage and the potato salad looked good. My MIL (grew up Pennsylvania Dutch) makes a great red cabbage. 

Crazy that your room wasn't ready until 5p. But the room is beautiful, and what a view! Love that huge shower.

Such an ominous sounding cliff hanger...


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> Your AP pics are very cute!
> 
> I am enjoying your demo reviews.  The room had a lovely view.



Thanks,we had fun taking them!  Unfortunately those are the last of that type of demo, but there are still Celebrity Chef demos!

I seem to luck out often with that view!



PrincessInOz said:


> Another fantastic F&W update.  I'm putting the DCA F&W on the bucket list with hopes of making it out there.
> 
> The food looks amazing!



The problem with the festival is that you never know if it will be before or after Easter until they announce it in January.



afwdwfan said:


> Of course it is the 6 weeks _before_



Why do it consistently?



afwdwfan said:


> Well, I find it hard to see where you could go wrong with any Disneyland chef!



That's kind of what we thought.



afwdwfan said:


> He's in charge of the booths? Even the bacon booth? And he made a dish that relied on bacon to help add flavor? This dude knows his stuff. You hit the jackpot on chef roulette.







afwdwfan said:


> Ice cream?







afwdwfan said:


> DW enjoys baking and decorating cakes. She's been known to get elaborate for the kids' birthdays. She'll spend hours on it. I'm like, I just want to destroy your artwork and eat it.



See that's the thing, a crappy looking cake tastes just as good as a fancy one. Maybe better. I'm not a fan of fancy icing.



afwdwfan said:


> That's annoying. I can understand not being able to check in early, but when a room isn't ready by check in time, I just don't have much patience for that.



They know how many people are checking out, they should have enough staff to get the job done in time!



afwdwfan said:


> Of course it was...







afwdwfan said:


> Not too shabby!



My favorite view!



afwdwfan said:


> Uh oh...



I should get the next update posted, it isn't bad, just not my original plan.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see that you were able to do another F&W demonstration. It is fun to read your reports about the demonstrations. 

The Korean BBQ Tacos and Teriyaki Chicken Slider were good.

You did recommend me to eat at Paradise Garden Grill during the F&W Festival and the Fish and Chips was good.

Nice pics at the AP area.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Yep. Sounds about perfect.



And part of me wishes that it had played out that way, but then again I wouldn't have missed the way it did play out!



pkondz said:


> They'd revolt?



I think it would be a more passive aggressive sort of revolution.  They are cats you know.



pkondz said:


> I would be too.



Yeah, I saw that they had several different sessions entitled that, but the main draw for the day was Scott Hunnel, this was just another demo to make it worth our while to come out.  I would have signed up for another one if there had been a corresponding local chef who interested me, but none of them did.



pkondz said:


> One bag??????? Who are you people?!?!?!?



I figured you would be one to take that bait.  I mean you go on 4-5 day trips with one bag for a family of four



pkondz said:


> Impressive



When they said "Flying Fish" and "California Grill" I was sold.  Both of those restaurants have been remade since his departure and I preferred the menus that I'm pretty sure he had a hand in creating.  I know my first visit to Flying Fish (back right after it opened) was one of my favorites.



pkondz said:


> He does look like he's about to chew you out.
> Or make you do the dishes



I know!  I caught him at a bad moment.  He was mostly fun and cracking jokes and talking about fun flavors, bacon....and other such stuff.



pkondz said:


> Just to mess with you. It's a running gag.



Obviously.



pkondz said:


> Yum!
> 
> That looks sooo good. Interesting how they sliced the leftmost (kielbasa?) sausage.



I noticed that, for a moment before I ate it!



pkondz said:


> Holy crap! Want.



You know I'm normally not a fan of red cabbage, but I actually ate all of this and really liked it!



pkondz said:


> Steamed the spuds



I usually boil mine, but I peel them and use large russet potatoes.  When I made this dish at home, I did use small yellow potatoes.



pkondz said:


> Yum! Had something almost identical day before yesterday.



I am avoiding cooking right now.



pkondz said:


> Nice! I haven't had that happen to me, but I keep hoping!



It happens to us more at Disneyland since we're there pretty often, but I've had it happen a couple times in WDW.



pkondz said:


> Messy is almost always a good thing.



As long as you have enough napkins.



pkondz said:


> Ruby would've loved that. She's been on a red sangria kick lately.



I don't mind Sangria, but I'm more of a fan of plain wine or a vodka martini or margarita.



pkondz said:


> Yeah, me too.
> I've done a bit.... but not much.



I have a few things from scratch in my arsenal.

Brownies
Lemon Bars
Blueberry Dumplings
Chocolate Lava Cake in a Crock Pot
Coffee Cake
Mixed Berry Pie (even this I use a pre-made pie crust)
Lemon Cake (but this is variation on a boxed mix)

There may be others, but those are my go to's. Then I have a few that use things like Pillsbury cookie dough and cream cheese, but I can't call that "scratch".



pkondz said:


> That top one looks like it was trying to jump out of the fryer.







pkondz said:


> Shame. Love me a good pretzel.



I think it was pretty good, but we just didn't eat much of it.



pkondz said:


> Sure! Hey! Look! You just had fish and are getting your photos done!



Exactly!



pkondz said:


> Love that one.



Thanks!  I may even crop it and make it my profile picture.



pkondz said:


> That definitely is bull...
> "I'm supposed to pay at checkout, but I'll pay anytime after that. Maybe never."
> 
> 
> (Yes I know it doesn't apply to you.)



Yeah, but I get the sentiment.  How about you prorate my bill from the time the room is ready after it was supposed to be.  Oh yeah, it didn't cost me money.  Can you credit my points back?  It cost me 88 points and technically I get the room for 18 hours, so if they're an hour late, I should get back 4.888888 points!



pkondz said:


> You really were annoyed with her!



I think it just worked out that way, but yes, I was very annoyed with her!



pkondz said:


> Really! Huh. I always do it in a double boiler.



It's been so long since I've made it at home (not being so poor I couldn't afford to go out for it), and we have places here that mostly do a good job.  I don't remember how I made the hollandaise.



pkondz said:


> Think you will now?



Probably not.  I think I mentioned in a reply above that before I would try and make that recipe, I would make a seafood crepes in Mornay sauce that I developed based on something I had at a fancy restaurant once I get us out of the old house.  It takes a while to make and I can't take the time for stuff like that in our current moratorium.  It's a little more decadent than what he served us and I'd like that better.



pkondz said:


> Wow! That place is beautiful!



Another reason why I own more points at the VGC than any other resort.  I can't tell you how special I feel when we stay there!  Even if we don't spend a bunch of time in the room.



pkondz said:


> Whoa.... that is one heck of a master bath!



It sure is and other than time in bed sleeping, I spend the next chunk of amount of time in that tub!



pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... that could be taken as a good thing or a bad thing.



It really is a good thing, but just not a good thing sleepwise!  Nor for Fran and enjoying her downtime!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Fun day with lots of yummies! Sounds like a great bonus with the chef you didn't know ahead of time.



It turned out to be a great demo.



Pinkocto said:


> How kind to share the 2BR with friends, I bet they loved that!!! But am I reading she left the 6 year old in charge of the 1 year old?



Well the 1 year old was asleep and the 6 year old is actually quite well behaved. We were only gone for about half an hour.



Pinkocto said:


> What is this business about the room not being ready by 4???



I have no idea. I've rarely had a room ready before 4PM, but rarely are the not ready at 4PM.



rndmr2 said:


> Nice to see another bonus update!
> 
> The Demos looked pretty interesting. I'm not a fan of sausages but I love that red cabbage and the potato salad looked good. My MIL (grew up Pennsylvania Dutch) makes a great red cabbage.



I've never liked red cabbage, but this was rather good.



rndmr2 said:


> Crazy that your room wasn't ready until 5p. But the room is beautiful, and what a view! Love that huge shower.
> 
> Such an ominous sounding cliff hanger...



I really need to get the next chapter up, it's not bad at all.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see that you were able to do another F&W demonstration. It is fun to read your reports about the demonstrations.



Thanks, soon the Celebrity Chef portion will start.



mvf-m11c said:


> The Korean BBQ Tacos and Teriyaki Chicken Slider were good.



Yes, I enjoyed both of those.



mvf-m11c said:


> You did recommend me to eat at Paradise Garden Grill during the F&W Festival and the Fish and Chips was good.
> 
> Nice pics at the AP area.



I'm glad you enjoyed my suggestion.


----------



## franandaj

March 18

So in the last update, I had a neat little plan to sleep in, and hang out in the room until checkout, but that all changed a couple days before we left on our Eastern Caribbean cruise. There was going to be a special event on the Pirates 50th anniversary weekend, and we got in!  The only catch was that the event took place before the park opened. We had to meet in the lobby of the Grand at 5:45AM.   Thank goodness we had the room!

While we were asleep, Suzie’s husband had snuck into their room. He was playing a show in Thousand Oaks and got in around midnight. While they slept, we snuck out of the room and down to the lobby. We checked our bag with Bell Services and got ready to enter the park.

Cast Members in full pirate dress were waiting for us to be our guides into the park.





As you can see by the darkness, it was really early!





Main Street is just so magical when it's empty like this!

















I believe it was at this point that our group was met by couple security guards who were not informed that a special event was taking place. I was too busy taking pictures to try and listen in on the conversation.









We were allowed a few minutes to take some photos at the partners statue.













There it is! Happy 50th Anniversary!





The Sun is just beginning to rise...





We did not go directly to the ride. Luckily they were very civilised and had a coffee and juice bar set up for us.





Entertainment too!





We mixed and mingled for a while.









This animatronic pirate parrot kept us entertained as well.

















Around 7AM we were welcomed by these swashbuckling pirates and taken to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. 





We were warned not to take pictures due to the nature of our ride. Not wanting to jeopardize the possibility of future events I complied. Our first ride was through the attraction that had been newly refurbished. It had been closed down for at least a month (I think). Once we docked at the Bayou, one of the pirates left another boat and boarded ours and we embarked on a new journey, this time with the lights on. I don't remember the jokes he cracked. They were mostly amusing, but there were plenty of eye rollers, the kind of dad jokes you might get from @Captain_Oblivious or @pkondz.

The thing that struck me most about riding the attraction with the lights on was first, how shallow the water was! As we sailed through the Bayou, you could see the bottom clearly. And that's the second most prominent thing I noticed, the water was very clean!  Do you ever wonder when the water from the ride splashes you about how clean it is? No need to worry, it's crystal clear throughout the entire ride.

If you’ve been on the DL version of the ride, you know that there are several extra rooms before you get to the main part of the ride which is in both DL and WDW.  It amazed me to see the beginning part of the ride with the lights on because there is a ton of detail that no one will ever see in the rock work in the Bayou part, it’s crazy.  When they turn the lights out, really most people won’t see this stuff.

The other thing that I noticed was that I remembered that Tony Baxter said on another panel that the easiest thing to do on a ride is to paint the ceiling black and no one notices it.  They definitely did that with most of the Pirates ride, The ceiling was black, but the show buildings basically extended to infinity.  In the dark lighting no one would notice where the buildings end and the infinity of the ceiling began.

It was pretty cool to see the whole thing. When we came out of the ride, it was just before 8AM when the park opened.  Fran ditched me for the line to the Pirate shop, several other folks did the same.  I headed up to the breakfast and found us a table. 

Fran was one of the first into the store to pick up the Pirate bounty and several others did the same thing.  She didn’t end up missing out on the charcuterie.  This seems to be in fashion for trendy restaurants these days.





She got a diet coke while I had the specialty coffee of the day.





They served us a breakfast of a corned beef hash and eggs, which I thought was quite good.  Other folks didn’t seem to care for it, which I found odd, but everyone is entitled to their opinion.





After we finished breakfast we had a panel of Imagineers talk to us about the original Pirates and updates that were made to the attraction.  Our pirate friends introduced them.









We had Disney Legend Tony Baxter and Author and Imagineer Christopher Merrit present.  They brought another imagineer, but I don’t have his name.





Christopher Merrit is about to publish a book on Marc Davis. I believe it will be released in July.  For those who aren't aware, Marc Davis was an imagineer who had a large part in creating the Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion, and Pirates of the Caribbean, among other attractions. While I'm sure the book covers many aspects of Davis’s life, today's discussion focused on his role in creating the pirates attraction. 

I didn't take notes or even write this up immediately after the event so you'll have to take my best recollection of the discussion. They asked us not to take pictures so I don't even have that to rely on. What I do remember is that they talked about how Davis always relied on humor and gags in his imagineering designs. It was his opinion that a gag should “read” instantly. He sketched at least half a dozen ideas a day but believed that one in twenty was the “one” (on average.) How can you look at these iconic sketches and not see how the ride was born?



























*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*



By the way.  We weren’t allowed to take pictures during the presentation so you can thank the Interwebs for the next few pictures.  Some of these are things that they showed on that day.  I just knew to look for them having seen them that day.

They also talked about the ride and it’s original concept and how that changed.  Originally the ride was supposed to be a walk through.









But with the World’s Fair and It’s a Small World, Walt realized that he could cycle many more people through the ride with a flume system.  Walt and the Imagineers had fun testing the boats and their feasibility for tackling drops and climbs.  (Remember IASW is all on one level.)  Disneyland’s Pirates has two drops totalling about 35 feet.









It’s ingenious how they double the ride back on itself to conserve space.





And I was able to find this photo of the ride under construction.





That’s about all I can remember that they talked about and by about 10AM we were done there and let back out into the park for the day.

I decided to ride Space Mountain.





And after the ride and everything Fran and I were hungry again, so we stopped at Coke Corner for some hot dogs.









I knew from FB that Suzie and her family had been in the park since opening, and by this time her husband had to go back to T.O. for an afternoon matinee performance of the show he was playing. Fran was tired so Suzie and I decided to hang out for a bit.  Her oldest son’s favorite ride was Hyperspace Mountain, so I went on it with him again (no photo this time) and then we decided it was time for a drink.  But not before a visit with the main mice and some neat pirate props.

























After a bit, we decided to part company.  Suzie had a hotel reservation for the evening as her husband was going to drive back down (yet again) for some nighttime fun in the park.  And then the next night they were on a red eye to WDW!  Ah to be young and have energy!

While Suzie and I were relaxing, Fran was learning the hard way that sleeping in the lobby of the Grand Californian is discouraged.  She was hassled by security multiple times while trying to rest. I met up with her around 3:30PM as we began to embark on our next adventure!


----------



## dizneeat

*Let me sum up that event in just one word ........


WOW!!!!!!!!!!


Must have been so worth getting up at this ungodly hour. The park looks so awesome empty. Don't get me wrong it looks awesome with or without people, but without is always a blessing. 

To ride Pirates with the lights on must be so interesting. We did see a little bit of Pirates in Paris with the lights on when they had a major breakdown and they must have turned the lights on accidentially. I always love peeking behind the scenes.
I need to show Tom the photos you posted - he will love those.

Drinks look good btw and so did breakfast. *


----------



## Pinkocto

Totally agree with Karin, so worth it getting up early for this event!  Fun fun fun!!! a pity so much detail is lost with the lights out but too cool you were able to see it. 

Poor Fran getting harassed in the lobby, that must not have been pleasant.  I don't see why it's a problem though, how did they know she wasn't just waiting for someone? it's not like its someone off the streets...

Bizarre they didn't tell security you guys weren't coming for a tour.

I got a set of postcards with a bunch of those old Pirates sketches.  I had seen them at the parks for $30 and was happy to find them at the outlet for $15.  Mom loves postcards and those pictures are so neat.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> There was going to be a special event on the Pirates 50th anniversary weekend, and we got in!



There was doubt? Was it random draws? Or just tickets sold out that fast? Or?



franandaj said:


> We had to meet in the lobby of the Grand at 5:45AM.  Thank goodness we had the room!



 Can you imagine having to drive in from an hour or two out?



franandaj said:


>



Is it just me, or does anyone else think the dude looks kinda like Barney Rubble.



franandaj said:


> As you can see by the darkness, it was really early*!



*photo taken the previous night.



franandaj said:


> Main Street is just so magical when it's empty like this!



It is! But... wait!



franandaj said:


>



Empty? What are all these people doing here?

Oh. Right. Photos from previous evening.



franandaj said:


> I believe it was at this point that our group was met by couple security guards who were not informed that a special event was taking place.



"Carl, did you leave the front gate open again?"



franandaj said:


>



Beautiful.



franandaj said:


> There it is! Happy 50th Anniversary!



Yay!



franandaj said:


> Luckily they were very civilised and had a coffee and juice bar set up for us.



Other wise people would be revolting.

I'm always revolting. heck, you've seen me. You know.



franandaj said:


> Entertainment too!



Nice!



franandaj said:


> This animatronic pirate parrot kept us entertained as well.



What was he doing?



franandaj said:


> Once we docked at the Bayou,



That right there.


You're on POC... and you docked at the Bayou.
Soooo cool.



franandaj said:


> They were mostly amusing, but there were plenty of eye rollers, the kind of dad jokes you might get from @Captain_Oblivious or @pkondz.



Wow! They were _that_ funny?!?!?
You guys are so lucky! You must've been rolling in your boats in hysterics!



franandaj said:


> The thing that struck me most about riding the attraction with the lights on was first, how shallow the water was! As we sailed through the Bayou, you could see the bottom clearly. And that's the second most prominent thing I noticed, the water was very clean! Do you ever wonder when the water from the ride splashes you about how clean it is? No need to worry, it's crystal clear throughout the entire ride.



I remember you telling me that.



franandaj said:


> It amazed me to see the beginning part of the ride with the lights on because there is a ton of detail that no one will ever see in the rock work in the Bayou part, it’s crazy.



Huh. Can you see it with the lights off? If you know where to look?



franandaj said:


> the easiest thing to do on a ride is to paint the ceiling black and no one notices it.



Never thought about it... so they're right. 

Now I'm gonna have a sore neck from staring at ceilings all the time!



franandaj said:


> the show buildings basically extended to infinity. In the dark lighting no one would notice where the buildings end and the infinity of the ceiling began.



Flash photography to the rescue!!!!




no?



franandaj said:


> Fran ditched me for the line to the Pirate shop, several other folks did the same. I headed up to the breakfast and found us a table.



Hmmm... tough call.
I wouldn't mind seeing what they have to offer... but considering I don't collect anything (well HD poker chips. But my entire collection fits in a wine glass) I think I'll stick with you and do breakfast.



franandaj said:


> She didn’t end up missing out on the charcuterie. This seems to be in fashion for trendy restaurants these days.



I know! It's everywhere.

Coming soon.... "McCharcuterie."



franandaj said:


>



Now you know (or if you don't... you do now) I don't drink coffee.
But I would've been sad to miss out on that.



franandaj said:


> They served us a breakfast of a corned beef hash and eggs, which I thought was quite good. Other folks didn’t seem to care for it, which I found odd, but everyone is entitled to their opinion.



It sure looks good!
What's the sauce?
Wrong colour for hollandaise.... unless it's got a bit of colour added to it?
Not melted cheese, I don't think.



franandaj said:


>



 Great shot.



franandaj said:


> What I do remember is that they talked about how Davis always relied on humor and gags in his imagineering designs.







franandaj said:


> Originally the ride was supposed to be a walk through.



Oh! Like HM. Didn't know that.



franandaj said:


> (Remember IASW is all on one level.)



I try not to think about it on any level.



franandaj said:


>



 Looks like he's having fun!



franandaj said:


> It’s ingenious how they double the ride back on itself to conserve space.



Dang! I never knew. Just assumed it was pretty much a circle.



franandaj said:


> And I was able to find this photo of the ride under construction.



That is really cool.



franandaj said:


>



 Looks like you had a good crew with you.



franandaj said:


>



Holy crap.



franandaj said:


> Fran was tired so Suzie and I decided to hang out for a bit.



I'm a bit tired. 
I first read that as "Fran was so tired of Suzie..."



franandaj said:


>



Looks oddly familiar.



franandaj said:


> While Suzie and I were relaxing, Fran was learning the hard way that sleeping in the lobby of the Grand Californian is discouraged. She was hassled by security multiple times while trying to rest.



Poor Fran.


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> *Let me sum up that event in just one word ........
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Must have been so worth getting up at this ungodly hour. The park looks so awesome empty. Don't get me wrong it looks awesome with or without people, but without is always a blessing.
> 
> To ride Pirates with the lights on must be so interesting. We did see a little bit of Pirates in Paris with the lights on when they had a major breakdown and they must have turned the lights on accidentially. I always love peeking behind the scenes.
> I need to show Tom the photos you posted - he will love those.
> 
> Drinks look good btw and so did breakfast. *



It was worth it to get up so early.  I was so glad that we were able to get in.  It's always fun to get a peek at the rides when the lights are on, especially in the dark rides.



Pinkocto said:


> Totally agree with Karin, so worth it getting up early for this event! Fun fun fun!!! a pity so much detail is lost with the lights out but too cool you were able to see it.



Yes, even though I'm not much of an early riser, this was definitely worth it!



Pinkocto said:


> Poor Fran getting harassed in the lobby, that must not have been pleasant. I don't see why it's a problem though, how did they know she wasn't just waiting for someone? it's not like its someone off the streets...



Well it's fine to wait for someone there, reading a book or looking at tablet/computer.  Actually closing your eyes and laying your head down is not.



Pinkocto said:


> Bizarre they didn't tell security you guys weren't coming for a tour.



I know you would think that the of all people would have been notified.



Pinkocto said:


> I got a set of postcards with a bunch of those old Pirates sketches. I had seen them at the parks for $30 and was happy to find them at the outlet for $15. Mom loves postcards and those pictures are so neat.



That's a deal!



pkondz said:


> There was doubt? Was it random draws? Or just tickets sold out that fast? Or?



It was online registration and the event sold out in less than two minutes.



pkondz said:


> Can you imagine having to drive in from an hour or two out?



Almost no point in sleeping.  There was the option to purchase a room package with registration.



pkondz said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think the dude looks kinda like Barney Rubble.



Too skinny.



pkondz said:


> *photo taken the previous night.



Check the date and time stamp.  



pkondz said:


> It is! But... wait!
> 
> Empty? What are all these people doing here?
> 
> Oh. Right. Photos from previous evening.



No, It's the hundred or so other lucky people who registered in the two minutes that registrations was open.



pkondz said:


> "Carl, did you leave the front gate open again?"







pkondz said:


> Other wise people would be revolting.
> 
> I'm always revolting. heck, you've seen me. You know.



Oh, please, stop with that!



pkondz said:


> What was he doing?



Making wisecracks and pirate jokes.



pkondz said:


> That right there.
> 
> 
> You're on POC... and you docked at the Bayou.
> Soooo cool.



That's where the ride always docks.



pkondz said:


> Wow! They were _that_ funny?!?!?
> You guys are so lucky! You must've been rolling in your boats in hysterics!



More like groaning and rolling our eyes.



pkondz said:


> Huh. Can you see it with the lights off? If you know where to look?



It's not so much what to see, it's just the detail in the way the rocks are carved, or whatever you call it.  The small little crevices that were in the rocks, and then the lichens and things you would expect to find in a cave.  But it's so dark, you can't see it.



pkondz said:


> Never thought about it... so they're right.
> 
> Now I'm gonna have a sore neck from staring at ceilings all the time!



Well you don't have to stare, one glance up and that should do the trick.



pkondz said:


> Flash photography to the rescue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no?







pkondz said:


> Hmmm... tough call.
> I wouldn't mind seeing what they have to offer... but considering I don't collect anything (well HD poker chips. But my entire collection fits in a wine glass) I think I'll stick with you and do breakfast.



It was pretty much T-shirts that read "I was there."  However you didn't have to rush to get them, they were there even after we got out of the breakfast.



pkondz said:


> I know! It's everywhere.
> 
> Coming soon.... "McCharcuterie."







pkondz said:


> Now you know (or if you don't... you do now) I don't drink coffee.
> But I would've been sad to miss out on that.



They did have another drink, but I think it had Rum in it.



pkondz said:


> It sure looks good!
> What's the sauce?
> Wrong colour for hollandaise.... unless it's got a bit of colour added to it?
> Not melted cheese, I don't think.



I'm pretty sure that it was a Hollandaise, but perhaps with some other flavor mixed in.



pkondz said:


> Oh! Like HM. Didn't know that.



I may have heard that one before.



pkondz said:


> I try not to think about it on any level.







pkondz said:


> Looks like he's having fun!



I bet it's fun to be an Imagineer!



pkondz said:


> Dang! I never knew. Just assumed it was pretty much a circle.



They never waste any space, especially at Disneyland where everything is landlocked.



pkondz said:


> Looks like you had a good crew with you.



I'm the only one not putting my arms up!



pkondz said:


> Holy crap.



What?  Does it look that bad?



pkondz said:


> I'm a bit tired.
> I first read that as "Fran was so tired of Suzie..."



  Elwood or Stuart maybe, but Suzie is tolerable.



pkondz said:


> Looks oddly familiar.



I bet!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It was online registration and the event sold out in less than two minutes.



Whoa.



franandaj said:


> There was the option to purchase a room package with registration.



Good thing.



franandaj said:


> Too skinny.



It's the new millennia. Everyone's on a diet.



franandaj said:


> No, It's the hundred or so other lucky people who registered in the two minutes that registrations was open.



I know. Just pulling your leg.



franandaj said:


> Oh, please, stop with that!



 oh, okay.

I'll leave it to you to denigrate me.



franandaj said:


> That's where the ride always docks.



 Shows how observant I was!



franandaj said:


> It's not so much what to see, it's just the detail in the way the rocks are carved, or whatever you call it. The small little crevices that were in the rocks, and then the lichens and things you would expect to find in a cave. But it's so dark, you can't see it.



Now that's attention to detail.



franandaj said:


> Well you don't have to stare, one glance up and that should do the trick.



Nope. That's my goal. Spend the entire ride looking straight up.



franandaj said:


> They did have another drink, but I think it had Rum in it.



Oh, for Pete's sakes!



franandaj said:


> I'm pretty sure that it was a Hollandaise, but perhaps with some other flavor mixed in.



ah.



franandaj said:


> I'm the only one not putting my arms up!



Got your hands up. Counts.



franandaj said:


> What? Does it look that bad?



That decadent.
Want.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> We had to meet in the lobby of the Grand at 5:45AM



WOW!  That's a very early time of the morning.






franandaj said:


> Main Street is just so magical when it's empty like this!



It looks amazing!






franandaj said:


> There it is! Happy 50th Anniversary!



YAY.  I love when Disney does awesome things like this.






franandaj said:


> Around 7AM we were welcomed by these swashbuckling pirates and taken to ride Pirates of the Caribbean.



You are sooooo lucky!





franandaj said:


> We were warned not to take pictures due to the nature of our ride. Not wanting to jeopardize the possibility of future events I complied



I'm so glad that you did.  I would hope to see more future events like this.  




That's one heck of an experience and a super special event.  How amazing to have the chance to see pirates with the lights on.  Thanks for sharing.
Breakfast looks great!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> The only catch was that the event took place before the park opened. We had to meet in the lobby of the Grand at 5:45AM.  Thank goodness we had the room!


Wow!  That's an early start!



franandaj said:


> I believe it was at this point that our group was met by couple security guards who were not informed that a special event was taking place. I was too busy taking pictures to try and listen in on the conversation.


Corporate communication at its finest... 



franandaj said:


> I had the specialty coffee of the day.


Well, you know I'm not a fan of coffee, but at least that one looks cool.



franandaj said:


> We had Disney Legend Tony Baxter and Author and Imagineer Christopher Merrit present. They brought another imagineer, but I don’t have his name.


AWESOME!!!  

I'm glad you were able to take advantage of this opportunity to go on the ride and celebrate the ride's 50th birthday in that manner.  The talk with the imagineers just sounds amazing.  



franandaj said:


> Suzie had a hotel reservation for the evening as her husband was going to drive back down (yet again) for some nighttime fun in the park. And then the next night they were on a red eye to WDW! Ah to be young and have energy!


That's hardcore right there.  Coast to coast Disney!  



franandaj said:


> While Suzie and I were relaxing, Fran was learning the hard way that sleeping in the lobby of the Grand Californian is discouraged. She was hassled by security multiple times while trying to rest.


What?  Come on!  It isn't like she just came in off the street trying to make herself at home.  What's wrong with a little catnap sitting in the lobby when you're waiting on someone?


----------



## MommyTaraLee

Totally just a lurker on your trip reports, but I had to jump in and say your pictures of Main Street are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> It's the new millennia. Everyone's on a diet.



Not me. I gave up. I just only eat when I'm hungry.



pkondz said:


> oh, okay.
> 
> I'll leave it to you to denigrate me.



Yeah, cause you know how much I do that.



pkondz said:


> Shows how observant I was!



You were probably just in awe of everything going on. Plus it was dark.



pkondz said:


> Nope. That's my goal. Spend the entire ride looking straight up.



Whatever floats your boat. 



pkondz said:


> Got your hands up. Counts.



OK. I'll take it!



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW! That's a very early time of the morning.



And you know how I am about early rising!



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY. I love when Disney does awesome things like this.



They do it so well, too.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm so glad that you did. I would hope to see more future events like this.
> 
> That's one heck of an experience and a super special event. How amazing to have the chance to see pirates with the lights on. Thanks for sharing.
> Breakfast looks great!



I wish they offered more things like this and that they weren't so stressful to get into. It crazy how popular these things are!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! That's an early start!



And for us who don't get out of bed well in the morning it's tough!



afwdwfan said:


> Corporate communication at its finest...



Not the first time I've seen something like this.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, you know I'm not a fan of coffee, but at least that one looks cool.



I didn't realize you were in the anti-coffee camp. I'm in the coffee addicts support group.



afwdwfan said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> I'm glad you were able to take advantage of this opportunity to go on the ride and celebrate the ride's 50th birthday in that manner. The talk with the imagineers just sounds amazing.



It was great, all around. I'm glad I remembered as much two months later with no photos or notes!



afwdwfan said:


> That's hardcore right there. Coast to coast Disney!



They are pretty hardcore!



afwdwfan said:


> What? Come on! It isn't like she just came in off the street trying to make herself at home. What's wrong with a little catnap sitting in the lobby when you're waiting on someone?


----------



## franandaj

MommyTaraLee said:


> Totally just a lurker on your trip reports, but I had to jump in and say your pictures of Main Street are absolutely beautiful!



I'm glad you stepped out of lurkdom to comment!  I'm glad you liked the pictures!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Wait, this TR is still going??  I thought it was over!  How much have I missed?!  I'm sorry I've been absent, Alison!



franandaj said:


> They were mostly amusing, but there were plenty of eye rollers, the kind of dad jokes you might get from @Captain_Oblivious or @pkondz.



This sounds like the best presentation of all time!  You must have loved it!

That map of the actual track of POTC looks pretty darn cool.  And it's neat to see the empty Main St. photos of DL--a view I don't normally get to see!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wait, this TR is still going?? I thought it was over! How much have I missed?! I'm sorry I've been absent, Alison!



Most of what you've missed has been F&W demos and the kiosks. A lot of it has been fru fru eats, but I did want to tell you folks all about my jaunts to F&W, so I figured tacking them on here as bonus features was the easiest.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This sounds like the best presentation of all time! You must have loved it!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That map of the actual track of POTC looks pretty darn cool. And it's neat to see the empty Main St. photos of DL--a view I don't normally get to see!



It is cool how they wrap it back over itself to conserve space, especially since it is at a premium. Main Street in the morning like that is a view that many people don't see often!


----------



## franandaj

March 18 (continued)



So we left off with me saying goodbye to Suzie and her sons and meeting up with Fran in the lobby of the Grand Californian.  We had a demo with Robert Irvine and wanted to get there early.  He’s a popular dude and even though the Disney folks didn’t want people to arrive more than half an hour in advance, we knew that they would.

Since they didn’t have a plan for anyone to line up, we just hung out and had told the person checking us in that we were there for Robert Irvine. I had to use the restroom and left Fran there.  When I came back from the restroom, there was a huge line up outside so I jumped in the line.  I started calling her repeatedly but she didn’t pick up.  I called her for half an hour straight with no answer.  They finally started letting the outside line inside, giving us wrist bands and putting us in the queue.  It turns out that she had no signal inside the building and never heard one of my calls.  But she had been working her angle as well and she was assured that we would have a spot in the front on the edge as they knew she was there early.

We got placed in the second row and there was some drama because one gal didn’t know Fran had been waiting inside the entire time.  She was also handicapped and was placed in the third row.  She started to make a total scene claiming discrimination (the two ladies were a lesbian couple of non-white ethnicity), I’m not sure what basis they were complaining about, but the Disney people and a woman on the end of the first row worked it out so that they could sit in front.  I guess they felt vindicated, but for me the embarrassment of behaving in such a manner in public is so unbecoming, I’ll take the third row seats over the drama.

So with the peace restored we sat down for our demo.





Robert Irvine started his show in a similar way that he did the year before, yelling and screaming at his backstage chefs.  Sort of as if the audience wasn’t supposed to hear it, but we really were.







When he came out on stage he assured us that “what we were going to get is the guy we see on TV”.  He was pissed that someone was trying to substitute a lesser ingredient, and he wasn’t having it!  He stormed around the stage trying to be a mean guy.





He gave the camera man a hard time.





And he assured us that he could be just as ornery as we know him to be on TV.





I really felt bad for the perky hostess on this night.  He really gave her a hard time!





So if you saw the recipe card, you’ll know that he was making us steaks.





If you read the Directions you’ll know that the first part of the process was to cook the steak in a sous vide at about 200 degrees for an hour.





If you don’t know what sous vide is, that is a method for slowing cooking items in a water bath.  The items are sealed in a plastic baggie and cooked at a low temperature for tenderness.









In addition to the steaks, he had a whole melange of veggies going on for a side dish.





Once the steak had been precooked in the sous vide, he seared it on all sides to give it a crispy exterior.  (For those of you following on the cruise TR, they did the same thing with Chicken at our Remy Brunch).





He began to work on the carrots and the demi glace next.









One thing that Robert Irvine is very passionate about is his oil.  He’s done this demo almost every time that I’ve seen him.  Partially to make a point and also because I think he thinks the audience finds it funny.  Most chefs advocate the use of olive oil, but what many home cooks don’t realize is that especially Extra Virgin Olive Oil, has a very low smoke point.  You really shouldn’t even be cooking with EVOO, it’s meant to season salads and raw food.  So what to use when you are searing?  Well you need something with a high smoke point, and one of the oils with the highest smoke points is Grapeseed oil.  As a demonstration, he gave our hostess a big mouthful of Olive oil.





He asked her what it tasted like an she said, olives,  Then he squirted an equal amount of Grapeseed oil down her throat and asked what that tasted like.  She didn’t have an answer.  And he said that was his point.  He wants to season his food the way he likes it, not have the oil season the food.  I’ve seen him argue this point multiple times on his TV shows.  Our perky hostess commented that she was certainly going to be regular for the next few days.

Then they started to bring out the wine. He actually got mad at them and told them stop serving because he wasn’t ready.  “I didn’t tell you start serving did I?  Don’t serve anything until I say I’m ready!”





He was still well in the middle of cooking everything up.





He was warned by the powers that be not to bring anyone up on the stage.  So what was his next move?





He took a volunteer from the audience.  I think he was making a point about the meat needing to rest before it was cooked.  He had the guy make muscles to mimick how meat fills up with it’s juices as it cooks, and that before cutting into it you need to let it relax so that all the juices don’t flow out.





I have no recollection as to why he made the guy do knee bends with a skillet in his hands, but it makes for a funny picture.





The vegetables were getting a nice caramelization on them.





And then he said they could bring out the entree.  it was very tasty and just the perfect amount for me to be my dinner!





I’m sure they planned this, but right in the middle of the demo, Robert got a facetime call from Guy Fieri (who would be there in two weeks), and he put him on speaker phone on the monitor.





They were both hassling each other and trading insults back and forth.





Then he invited Gary Maggetti, (General Manager, Disney California Adventure Park) onto the stage to thank him for everything he does for the Food & Wine Festival.





Then came dessert, he started to talk about salt and the many different kinds of salts that there were.  Then he passed around dishes of salt that we could taste, and look at.













Why?  Because the dessert featured Maldon sea salt and he wanted us to know that there were in fact many different kinds of salt.





They heated the cream and melted the chocolate to go with the Eggs to make the custard.





Then he gave the OK to serve the dessert.





Then he went on to talk about his Foundation. In this time of empty promises and kicking the downtrodden, this guy does not only talk the talk, he actually walks the walk.  His foundation feeds thousands of wounded warriors and their caregivers, and also works with the Gary Sinise foundation to build smart homes for severely handicapped service members.  He talked at length about what they do, and why he feels he needs to do this for folks.

He also said that the next day he was getting on a plane to travel to the Middle East to make a special meal or two for the men and women stationed there and fighting for us.





At the end of the presentation he was available for autographs and photos.  I was way too tired to stick around for any of that, so Fran and I just decided to take off and head for home.  I’d been fed, had a nice glass of wine and was ready to hit the hay once the kitties got a nice dinner too!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> She started to make a total scene claiming discrimination (the two ladies were a lesbian couple of non-white ethnicity), I’m not sure what basis they were complaining about, but the Disney people and a woman on the end of the first row worked it out so that they could sit in front. I guess they felt vindicated, but for me the embarrassment of behaving in such a manner in public is so unbecoming, I’ll take the third row seats over the drama.



I think I would have wished that the floor would open up and swallow me.  That's cringeworthy for everyone around; but never for the party that initiates it.






franandaj said:


> He wants to season his food the way he likes it, not have the oil season the food.



I can appreciate it that sentiment.  I have to admit.....I hadn't really thought of using grapeseed oil instead of light olive oil.  Might have to give it another look.





franandaj said:


> And then he said they could bring out the entree. it was very tasty and just the perfect amount for me to be my dinner!



Yum!  Looks like a decent serving.






franandaj said:


> In this time of empty promises and kicking the downtrodden, this guy does not only talk the talk, he actually walks the walk. His foundation feeds thousands of wounded warriors and their caregivers, and also works with the Gary Sinise foundation to build smart homes for severely handicapped service members. He talked at length about what they do, and why he feels he needs to do this for folks.



Good for him!  I'm always happy to see when celebrities do this sort of thing.


----------



## Pinkocto

Those ladies were horrible, I can't imagine acting like that let alone in public.  Those kind of people know how to act to get whatever they want...


I had never heard of Robert Irvine before one of your reports and then one of my patients was watching the daily drama shows and Robert Irvine was on the TV.  He needs to stick to food, I had to turn the channel he was so bad.  That chocolate dessert looks super yummy!


----------



## jedijill

I'm finally here and caught up!  Loved reliving the amazing V&A dinner with you ladies.  It was an awesome birthday celebration!!! 

You guys get to attend the most amazing events.  The Pirates event looked amazing!  I love Robert Irvine!!!  His arms are HUGE!!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Not me. I gave up. I just only eat when I'm hungry.



Eat. Don't eat. You do what's right for _you._



franandaj said:


> Yeah, cause you know how much I do that.



At least once a day.
Twice on Sundays.

But oddly enough, not on Feb 29th on a leap year.



franandaj said:


> You were probably just in awe of everything going on. Plus it was dark.



Sure.... let's go with "I was in awe".



franandaj said:


> Whatever floats your boat.



Displacement floats my boat.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So we left off with me saying goodbye to Suzie and her sons and meeting up with Fran in the lobby of the Grand Californian.



Where Fran was trying to nap and being hounded by the Disney rent-a-cops.



franandaj said:


> the Disney folks didn’t want people to arrive more than half an hour in advance, we knew that they would.



Quelle surprise.



franandaj said:


> But she had been working her angle as well and she was assured that we would have a spot in the front on the edge as they knew she was there early.



Way to go Fran!

Still... you must've been so frustrated that she wasn't picking up.



franandaj said:


> We got placed in the second row and there was some drama because one gal didn’t know Fran had been waiting inside the entire time. She was also handicapped and was placed in the third row. She started to make a total scene claiming discrimination (the two ladies were a lesbian couple of non-white ethnicity), I’m not sure what basis they were complaining about, but the Disney people and a woman on the end of the first row worked it out so that they could sit in front. I guess they felt vindicated, but for me the embarrassment of behaving in such a manner in public is so unbecoming, I’ll take the third row seats over the drama.



I'm with you.
Mind you, as a white straight male, I don't see how I could claim discrimination... but... just... 

Won't get into the politics of it.



franandaj said:


> Robert Irvine started his show in a similar way that he did the year before, yelling and screaming at his backstage chefs. Sort of as if the audience wasn’t supposed to hear it, but we really were.



So that's his shtick?



franandaj said:


> I really felt bad for the perky hostess on this night. He really gave her a hard time!



 Wasn't the same one that you got tired of?



franandaj said:


> So if you saw the recipe card, you’ll know that he was making us steaks.



Looks yummy!



franandaj said:


> If you read the Directions you’ll know that the first part of the process was to cook the steak in a sous vide at about 200 degrees for an hour.



I laughed at that.
The entire audience is probably North American.
None of whom cook with Celsius.

BTW, 58C is 136F.



franandaj said:


> If you don’t know what sous vide is, that is a method for slowing cooking items in a water bath. The items are sealed in a plastic baggie and cooked at a low temperature for tenderness.




Know _what_ it is... but have never done it.
Probably should.



franandaj said:


>



That's one busy table.



franandaj said:


>



 That looks a little odd.



franandaj said:


> And he said that was his point. He wants to season his food the way he likes it, not have the oil season the food.



Huh. I'll be darned. I usually will try differently seasoned oils....



franandaj said:


> Our perky hostess commented that she was certainly going to be regular for the next few days.







franandaj said:


> I think he was making a point about the meat needing to rest before it was cooked. He had the guy make muscles to mimick how meat fills up with it’s juices as it cooks, and that before cutting into it you need to let it relax so that all the juices don’t flow out.





And I never let it rest.
I'm too hungry.
Off the grill and "Let's eat!"



franandaj said:


>



I was right... That looks really good.



franandaj said:


> They were both hassling each other and trading insults back and forth.



Yeah. Not set up at all.



franandaj said:


> Why? Because the dessert featured Maldon sea salt and he wanted us to know that there were in fact many different kinds of salt.



I've only used table and Kosher I think.



franandaj said:


> Then he went on to talk about his Foundation. In this time of empty promises and kicking the downtrodden, this guy does not only talk the talk, he actually walks the walk. His foundation feeds thousands of wounded warriors and their caregivers, and also works with the Gary Sinise foundation to build smart homes for severely handicapped service members. He talked at length about what they do, and why he feels he needs to do this for folks.



Impressive.



franandaj said:


> He also said that the next day he was getting on a plane to travel to the Middle East to make a special meal or two for the men and women stationed there and fighting for us.



More impressiveness.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up again.



franandaj said:


> The lady behind him “hosted” every demo on this stage and she got to be kind of annoying because she had the same spiel for every time she came out, and was so overly "bouncy" (and I don't mean like Tigger) and energetic, I kinda wanted to hit her over the head.



I know just the type. This would have grated on me, too.



franandaj said:


> As I was picking up my martini, Fran came over to the booth and made this preposterous statement. “They ran out of bacon.”



Now that is a very sorry state of affairs.



franandaj said:


> But for this year I was prepared! At 11 months, I booked us into the VGC for every weekend after Easter! Imagine my surprise when in January they announced it would take place in the six weeks before Easter. Doh!



What a pain. I am glad that you at least partially managed to salvage this.



franandaj said:


>



Oh, Bienenstich. I would have been all over this.



franandaj said:


> There was going to be a special event on the Pirates 50th anniversary weekend, and we got in! The only catch was that the event took place before the park opened. We had to meet in the lobby of the Grand at 5:45AM.



That sounds painful, but looked well worth it.

Corinna


----------



## DnA2010

Wow two SPECTACULAR updates!

Thank you so much Alison for the Pirates event review! I really enjoyed it! The pictures in the morning were beautiful, it really is gorgeous at dark/dusk and nicely set the tone for your review. The pictures you added really added and thank you for going into detail of what you saw with the lights on.

The Robert Irvine review was very thorough- that broad that lost it at the beginning- like seriously people!

Neat to see his character and the dishes themselves look nice for sure! Nice to hear he walks the talk and that's nice that he was available for pictures


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I think I would have wished that the floor would open up and swallow me. That's cringeworthy for everyone around; but never for the party that initiates it.



That's exactly how I felt except that I wanted to sink into my chair.



PrincessInOz said:


> I can appreciate it that sentiment. I have to admit.....I hadn't really thought of using grapeseed oil instead of light olive oil. Might have to give it another look.



I've decided to use it in place of Canola or Vegetable oil, both of which I have discontinued using.



PrincessInOz said:


> Yum! Looks like a decent serving.



It was perfect for me.  I normally take home half of regular restaurant meals, so this portion filled me up nicely, especially with dessert.



PrincessInOz said:


> Good for him! I'm always happy to see when celebrities do this sort of thing.



Much better than showing off their wealth and whining about what other celebs are doing!



Pinkocto said:


> Those ladies were horrible, I can't imagine acting like that let alone in public. Those kind of people know how to act to get whatever they want...



Yeah, I'm sure it's not the first time they have used something like that to their advantage.  I just wanted to slip into oblivion.



Pinkocto said:


> I had never heard of Robert Irvine before one of your reports and then one of my patients was watching the daily drama shows and Robert Irvine was on the TV. He needs to stick to food, I had to turn the channel he was so bad. That chocolate dessert looks super yummy!



He did talk about his talk show and how they did more than just an initial meeting, but that they followed up with the folks who appeared on the show.  I've never watched it, but I bet he was pretty hard on the folks that were on his show.



jedijill said:


> I'm finally here and caught up! Loved reliving the amazing V&A dinner with you ladies. It was an awesome birthday celebration!!!



Yes it was a very fun night!  I enjoyed writing it up and trying to figure out what we had and such.  I should have taken pictures of your food as well because it became more and more confusing trying to write it up!



jedijill said:


> You guys get to attend the most amazing events. The Pirates event looked amazing! I love Robert Irvine!!! His arms are HUGE!!!!



Thanks!  We try to get to the things we think will be fun!  Yes Robert Irvine has huge arm muscles!



pkondz said:


> Eat. Don't eat. You do what's right for _you._



Eat when I'm hungry.  Don't eat when I'm not and remember hunger is my friend otherwise.



pkondz said:


> At least once a day.
> Twice on Sundays.
> 
> But oddly enough, not on Feb 29th on a leap year.



Pulease. I doubt that I have ever denegrated you purposely!



pkondz said:


> Sure.... let's go with "I was in awe".



I'm guessing that it was not myself that had you in awe, but maybe @Steppesister 



pkondz said:


> Displacement floats my boat.



That seems like an odd statement.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Eat when I'm hungry. Don't eat when I'm not and remember hunger is my friend otherwise.



Sounds like you got it all figured out. 



franandaj said:


> Pulease. I doubt that I have ever denegrated you purposely!



You never have. 



franandaj said:


> I'm guessing that it was not myself that had you in awe, but maybe @Steppesister





I'd say it was my Fairy Godmother and her magic.



franandaj said:


> That seems like an odd statement.



Consider the source.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Where Fran was trying to nap and being hounded by the Disney rent-a-cops.



I think Disney purchases their own cops rather than rents them.



pkondz said:


> Way to go Fran!
> 
> Still... you must've been so frustrated that she wasn't picking up.



Yes I definitely was!



pkondz said:


> I'm with you.
> Mind you, as a white straight male, I don't see how I could claim discrimination... but... just...



I really can't claim it either. Rarely have I ever felt that I was being discriminated against. I've always thought that I was getting the short end of the stick just like everyone else.



pkondz said:


> So that's his shtick?



Well the whole tough guy, tough love sort of thing.



pkondz said:


> Wasn't the same one that you got tired of?



Yes, so it shows how badly he was hassling her, and I don't think it was set up. A few times she looked like she was going to cry.



pkondz said:


> Looks yummy!



It was 



pkondz said:


> I laughed at that.
> The entire audience is probably North American.
> None of whom cook with Celsius.
> 
> BTW, 58C is 136F.



Well he is British and uses funny words like Aubergine. He's the one who said 200°. I can't help it if he doesn't follow his own recipe. I know when I'm making stuff from my cookbook, I only use it as a guideline.



pkondz said:


> Know _what_ it is... but have never done it.
> Probably should.



My friend Jenny's husband is reportedly a great cook, I haven't actually tried his food yet, but he used a sealed zip lock bag and a pot of water on the stove with a thermometer. They called it a "poor man's sous vide". I may try it someday.



pkondz said:


> That's one busy table.



He definitely had a lot of flavors going on!



pkondz said:


> That looks a little odd.



Sure does. Never mind tastes or feels odd.



pkondz said:


> Huh. I'll be darned. I usually will try differently seasoned oils....



Well if that's the flavor profile you're looking for....but sometimes you want to choose the seasoning and it's not oil.



pkondz said:


> And I never let it rest.
> I'm too hungry.
> Off the grill and "Let's eat!"



I always do, but that's because I have to plate up all the side dishes. When I make standing rib roast, I let it rest for half an hour while the Yorkshire pudding and potatoes cook.



pkondz said:


> I was right... That looks really good.



It was! 



pkondz said:


> Yeah. Not set up at all.







pkondz said:


> I've only used table and Kosher I think.



I've used sea salt and fleur de sel.



pkondz said:


> Impressive.
> 
> More impressiveness.



He's really a nice guy in real life. I've had a lot of friends who have met him outside demos and he's very nice, considerate and all those things you'd think he would be.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am all caught up again.



Congratulations! It would have taken me much longer to accomplish that!  In fact I am still not caught up!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I know just the type. This would have grated on me, too.



Disney does try to encourage this type.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Now that is a very sorry state of affairs.



I know, really, run out of the headline ingredient!



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a pain. I am glad that you at least partially managed to salvage this.



It worked out pretty well in the end. I need to get on booking for next year now!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, Bienenstich. I would have been all over this.



Had to Google. Yech, coconut!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds painful, but looked well worth it.



It totally was!



DnA2010 said:


> Wow two SPECTACULAR updates!
> 
> Thank you so much Alison for the Pirates event review! I really enjoyed it! The pictures in the morning were beautiful, it really is gorgeous at dark/dusk and nicely set the tone for your review. The pictures you added really added and thank you for going into detail of



Thanks. Since I didn't have pictures I had to come up with something!



DnA2010 said:


> The Robert Irvine review was very thorough- that broad that lost it at the beginning- like seriously people!



I know, really.



DnA2010 said:


> Neat to see his character and the dishes themselves look nice for sure! Nice to hear he walks the talk and that's nice that he was available for pictures



He is definitely a stand up guy, I've had folks I've met who sort of hung out with him and he is exactly how he represents himself on TV and at demos.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think Disney purchases their own cops rather than rents them.



Good point.



franandaj said:


> I really can't claim it either. Rarely have I ever felt that I was being discriminated against. I've always thought that I was getting the short end of the stick just like everyone else.



So you behave like a well adjusted human being, then.

Not surprised, actually.



franandaj said:


> Yes, so it shows how badly he was hassling her, and I don't think it was set up. A few times she looked like she was going to cry.



Okay. My opinion of him just plummeted.
And I'm actually ticked off.

Picking on someone who is 100% defenseless... unless she wants to risk her job...

Just.. No.



franandaj said:


> My friend Jenny's husband is reportedly a great cook, I haven't actually tried his food yet, but he used a sealed zip lock bag and a pot of water on the stove with a thermometer. They called it a "poor man's sous vide". I may try it someday.



That's exactly what I was thinking of doing.



franandaj said:


> Well if that's the flavor profile you're looking for....but sometimes you want to choose the seasoning and it's not oil.



True.



franandaj said:


> I always do, but that's because I have to plate up all the side dishes. When I make standing rib roast, I let it rest for half an hour while the Yorkshire pudding and potatoes cook.



Ah yes. I'll do the same... by accident, more than from planning! 



franandaj said:


> I've used sea salt and fleur de sel.



I've never even heard of fleur de sel.
Interesting.

When do you use it?



franandaj said:


> He's really a nice guy in real life. I've had a lot of friends who have met him outside demos and he's very nice, considerate and all those things you'd think he would be.



Hmmm.....

Opinion reserved....


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Congratulations! It would have taken me much longer to accomplish that! In fact I am still not caught up!



I am just caught up on your trip reports and 4 others. I still have PIO's trip report to catch up on and a couple on another forum.



franandaj said:


> Had to Google. Yech, coconut!



Bienenstich should not have coconut in it. It is a yeast based cake filled with a vanilla custard and is topped with caramelised almonds.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'd say it was my Fairy Godmother and her magic.







pkondz said:


> So you behave like a well adjusted human being, then.
> 
> Not surprised, actually.







pkondz said:


> Okay. My opinion of him just plummeted.
> And I'm actually ticked off.
> 
> Picking on someone who is 100% defenseless... unless she wants to risk her job...
> 
> Just.. No.



Perhaps I misinterpreted what I was seeing. I was very tired.



pkondz said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of doing.



Let me know how it works for you. 



pkondz said:


> Ah yes. I'll do the same... by accident, more than from planning!



You probably would not be surprised by the schedules that I make to ensure my entire meal is done at the same time. It's usually only for the more complicated ones that I do that. For most nightly meals I can do it in my head.



pkondz said:


> I've never even heard of fleur de sel.
> Interesting.
> 
> When do you use it?



I've mostly put it on vegetables just before serving. Tomato salads, green beans...



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am just caught up on your trip reports and 4 others. I still have PIO's trip report to catch up on and a couple on another forum.



That's still admirable. I haven't been anywhere and I'm still behind on PIO's TR!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Bienenstich should not have coconut in it. It is a yeast based cake filled with a vanilla custard and is topped with caramelised almonds.



Huh, that sounds better.


----------



## franandaj




----------



## franandaj

March 26


So our first day of wine tasting was on this day. We arrived a little bit early so we decided to try some more of the kiosks. The first one we tried was I heart artichokes.









We got the Fried Artichokes Carbonara





And the Grilled and Chilled Artichoke Hearts.





I liked both of these well enough, but I'll give you a spoiler alert, we didn't come back to this booth.  We also got the artichoke cake pop.





I have to say this was disgusting.





I did take a picture of our nice view of the winery.





Our next stop was The Nuts About Cheese kiosk.  My camera was definitely off that day as my pictures were coming out blurry

















We got one of each item. This was a Baked Ham and Swiss Cheese Croque Monsieur Roll. It was pretty good, but it was packed full of ham and a little salty.





This was a Brie Toast with Fig & Mint, Roasted California Almond Crumble.





This one was Chevre Fromage Blanc Tartine infused with Rosemary and Honey.





The last two were really good! We also washed them down with a flight of wine.





We decided to try again for the Lemon Macaron. 





This time we were successful. And there was a surprise of some jam in there!





I also couldn't resist another serving of the bacon mac n cheese.





We lined up for our first demo and it didn't take long for them to let us in to our seats.

They brought the wine to the table with a really cool apparatus.









This gentleman talked to us about the History of the Mondavi Family and the Winery. 





He did talk a lot before we got to taste any wine. In fact I spied these people holding up signs so the speakers knew how much they had left.





By the time that he finished speaking, I was really happy that I had attended and even decided that I would like to visit the winery on an upcoming trip that is in the planning stages. To understand let me give you a little background about my life and feelings towards Mondavi Winery.

I moved to California in 1970 and my parents joined a wine group as soon as we moved here. Because we didn’t have any family in California, the folks in the Wine Group became our family.  We spent Easter Sundays having Brunch and drinking wine. My first trip to Hawaii was with the group, and they drank a lot of wine. We went to a concert to hear Arthur Fiedler conduct while Ella Fitzgerald sang, they made crepes suzette in a field picnic situation, and drank a lot of wine. You get the idea. So I heard a lot of the discussions that these people had, and all I remember was hearing “Mondavi this, Mondavi that.” And I was like, “these people must be huge and dominate everything in the wine world.”  I’ve always been a fan of the underdog, so when I reached an age and level of success where I could afford to travel to wine country and visit wineries, they weren’t even on my radar. I wanted to visit the small guys that weren’t dominating the market.

So back to the seminar and the guy telling us about Mondavi and their history. Robert Mondavi’s parents emigrated from Italy to the state of Minnesota, essentially they lived in the Little Italy area and it was a vibrant ethnic community. One very important part of life in the community was wine. When prohibition came along his family moved to Lodi, California and Mondavi Sr. established a successful fruit packing business. A provision of the Prohibition laws allowed families to make up to 200 gallons of fruit juice per year. He packaged up containers to ship back home to the community. They contained grapes and other fermentation supplies in a wooden crate labeled as such: Caution: mixing contents of this container and allowing them to remain in a sealed container, which allows CO2 to escape, could result in a liquid prohibited by the US Government.  Or something to that effect. Basically he was selling a wine making kit with the directions printed on the outside. All you needed to do was do what it said not to do and you got wine!

After prohibition ended, Robert Mondavi graduated from Stanford University in 1937 with a degree in economics and business administration. 

In the meantime Robert’s father had purchased the Charles Krug Winery in St. Helena and the family went into the business of creating jug wine, like all the other wineries in California. In 1943, Mondavi joined his father and brother Peter. 

By the 1960s Robert saw incredible potential for wineries in the Napa Valley that they could produce wines that could rival that of the wine regions in France. In 1965, Robert Mondavi left the family winery after a feud with his younger brother Peter over the business direction of the Krug Winery. In 1966, he founded the Robert Mondavi Winery with his sons Michael and Tim Mondavi in the Napa Valley with the goal of producing wines that would compete with the finest wines from Europe. Michael Mondavi, the eldest, was in charge of the sales and marketing for Robert, while Tim was the winemaker. Robert Mondavi was the first major winery built in Napa Valley in the post-Prohibition era.

In 1968, Mondavi made a dry oak–aged Sauvignon blanc, an unpopular variety in California at the time, and labeled it "Fumé Blanc". The wine was a success and, in time, Fumé Blanc became accepted as a synonym for Sauvignon blanc.

Warren Winiarski became another of the the first Winemakers at Robert Mondavi Winery, another notable winemaker Mike Grgich was also employed at the Mondavi winery (among other wineries in the Valley).  Why do we care?  you ask? Well back in May of 1976, the 24th to be exact. An English wine merchant with a shop in Paris was looking to drum up business, so he staged a blind tasting. He chose the finest French wines, and invited a few of the California kids to come to the party.

Among those on the guest list were the wines of Warren Winiarski, founder of Stag’s Leap Winery and Mike Grgich winemaker at Chateau Montelena.  It was such a “nonevent” that only one reporter showed up to the event.  For the judges, nine of the most respected names in French gastronomy were selected for the job. They included sommeliers from the best French restaurants in Paris, the head of a highly regarded French vineyard, and the editor of the influential French Wine Review.

The panel did not know the order in which the wines would be served but the sole journalist did have the list. He heard one of the judges who sampled a white, smelled it, then he tasted it and he held it up again, and said, "Ah, back to France!”  

Except it was a Napa Valley Chardonnay. At that point, the journalist thought, “I may have a story here!”

When the scores were tallied, the top honors went not to France's best vintners but to a California white and red — the 1973 chardonnay from Chateau Montelena and the 1973 cabernet sauvignon from Stag's Leap Wine Cellars. (A bottle of each now resides at the Smithsonian's National Museum of American History.)

The rest went down in history, French wines were overthrown and wineries all over the world were given the go ahead that they could make great wines.  They didn’t have to come from France, but the California wineries were given such a boost that I realized that Robert Mondavi’s dream had been fulfilled and he really was the underdog who prevailed. His dream of putting California on the map came true. So on our next trip to Napa, I most definitely have to pay homage to this winemaker who brought California into the world stage.

As far as the wines we tasted, they were good, but I was more in awe of the story to really care about what we tasted.  The bottles were quite expensive and very tasty, but not something that I would buy to try at home, I have enough already from my current clubs that I don’t need to buy extra.





After the tasting we were still hungry, so it was time to try some more booths.





It seems that I didn’t get a picture of the booth. I didn’t really want to try the Jackfruit Carnitas Bahn Mi Nachos, but Fran insisted.  Don’t let the word Carnitas fool you, there is no meat in this dish and I didn’t like it. Fran ate a few bites and agreed with me, so we tossed it.





Actually I got ahead of myself, we ordered one of the Jalapeno Margaritas and as neither of us like Jalapenos, the first thing we did was remove all the offending peppers.  This drink had a little bit of a kick, most likely from the Jalapenos being in there for a minute or so. The margarita was good though.





We also got an order of the Sweet Corn Nuggets with Beef Chili, Spring Onions and Sour Cream.  This one was pretty good, I had it again during the festival, but it wasn’t my favorite.





We also got the Roasted Sweet Corn Custard Tart, this was really good.  Corn works nicely for a dessert, better than sourdough.



 

It was time for our next demo, this was with Kate MacMurray of MacMurray Estates Winery.  If you’re old enough or watch Nick at Night, you may be familiar with her father Fred MacMurray. He purchased the land in 1941 and farmed crops and raised prize-winning cattle.  In 1996, five years after Fred MacMurray’s death, MacMurray Ranch was transformed into a world class vineyard.

Kate McMurray’s approach to the demo was much different, she would ask us to close our eyes, and she would describe a vision to us which was “her” experience in the mornings riding out on her horse through the vineyards.





Once we had the picture in our mind, she invited us to taste the first wine.





She talked a lot about soil, climate and how those factors affected the wines.  She did a little more imagery before we tasted the last wine.





This was our last demo of the day, so we called it a night and headed back home.


----------



## jedijill

Watch Bottle Shock on Netflix...it tells the story of that fateful wine tasting.  Quite the event!

I love MacMurray wines...that would have been a fun tasting!

Jill in CO


----------



## dizneeat

*Even though this is food and wine in California - you are getting me all hyped up for WDW. Most of your food looked SO yummy - the cakepop not so much. We don't have mac and cheese here, so that bacon variety would have been on my list too.

When we toured CA 11 years ago we stayed in Napa for a few days and guess what, Mondavi was one of the Wineries we visited. As was the one where they filmed "Falcon Crest" and my favourite one was the Silverade Winery. Beautiful setting and the connection to someone I admire so much .......... 
That was the year when you no longer were allowed to carry liquids in your carry on. Well, they came up with the idea after we had bought quite a lot of Silverado. Nearly filled a suitcase after being wrapped in several layers of bubble wrap. 

Okay enough of the old memories of mine - thanks for sharing your experiences.
*


----------



## irene_dsc

The artichoke booth sounds yummy - except the cake pop.  Somehow, that just doesn't sound appetizing, and your reaction just confirms that for me!

Thanks for the Mondavi story!  I know little bits and pieces of California wine stuff, from a couple trips to Napa, so it is fun to hear a little bit more.

I've watched Robert Irvine on a couple different shows, and have mixed feelings about him.  He really is pretty harsh on people sometimes, and when he does those quick restaurant makeovers, you never know how long any of it will last.  I can believe that it's mostly a tv persona that he turns on and off - but I can also see people getting pretty upset.  We first watched him on Dinner: Impossible, where he did all those crazy challenges, and that was a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## Pinkocto

Glad you managed to snag a lemon macaroon, it looks so yummy!  

Interesting story about Mondavi.  I had no idea about any of that. 

I love artichokes so would have had to try the pop, not sure if I'd like it though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> We got the Fried Artichokes Carbonara



I am not a fan of artichokes, but I think I would have liked this.



franandaj said:


> another notable winemaker Mike Grgich was also employed at the Mondavi winery



I had not realised this.



franandaj said:


> When the scores were tallied, the top honors went not to France's best vintners but to a California white and red — the 1973 chardonnay from Chateau Montelena and the 1973 cabernet sauvignon from Stag's Leap Wine Cellars. (A bottle of each now resides at the Smithsonian's National Museum of American History.)



I was fascinated by that story when we visited the Grgich Hills winery in 2013.

Corinna


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Perhaps I misinterpreted what I was seeing. I was very tired.



Hmmm... Okay, I'll reserve judgement.



franandaj said:


> Let me know how it works for you.



If and when.... I will.



franandaj said:


> You probably would not be surprised by the schedules that I make to ensure my entire meal is done at the same time. It's usually only for the more complicated ones that I do that. For most nightly meals I can do it in my head.



Interesting.
I only do that for the bigger ones, like Christmas.



franandaj said:


> I've mostly put it on vegetables just before serving. Tomato salads, green beans...



Got it.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> The first one we tried was I heart artichokes.



I am wracking my brain.... 
But I'm almost positive that I've never had artichoke. It doesn't appeal to me. I'd try it... but...



franandaj said:


> We got the Fried Artichokes Carbonara



But I _would_ try that. It looks good!



franandaj said:


> And the Grilled and Chilled Artichoke Hearts.



But, no offense.... that doesn't.
I'd try it if you handed it to me, but I'd probably never order it.



franandaj said:


> We also got the artichoke cake pop.



That just looks horrid, and...



franandaj said:


> I have to say this was disgusting.



... apparently it tasted like it looked.



franandaj said:


> I did take a picture of our nice view of the winery.



Pretty.



franandaj said:


> My camera was definitely off that day as my pictures were coming out blurry



Hm. Odd. You didn't accidentally turn off the autofocus?



franandaj said:


> We got one of each item. This was a Baked Ham and Swiss Cheese Croque Monsieur Roll. It was pretty good, but it was packed full of ham and a little salty.



Too bad. It sure looked good.



franandaj said:


> This was a Brie Toast with Fig & Mint, Roasted California Almond Crumble.
> 
> This one was Chevre Fromage Blanc Tartine infused with Rosemary and Honey.



Those look really good!



franandaj said:


> We decided to try again for the Lemon Macaron.



I should hope so!



franandaj said:


> This time we were successful. And there was a surprise of some jam in there!



Really!

How was it?



franandaj said:


> I also couldn't resist another serving of the bacon mac n cheese.



Understandable



franandaj said:


> They brought the wine to the table with a really cool apparatus.



Smart. It's not going to slide off a tray.



franandaj said:


> In fact I spied these people holding up signs so the speakers knew how much they had left.



Hmmm.... I wonder. Would he have spoken for too long, or not long enough.



franandaj said:


> Because we didn’t have any family in California, the folks in the Wine Group became our family. We spent Easter Sundays having Brunch and drinking wine. My first trip to Hawaii was with the group, and they drank a lot of wine.



A sense of belonging.



franandaj said:


> We went to a concert to hear Arthur Fiedler conduct while Ella Fitzgerald sang,







franandaj said:


> Caution: mixing contents of this container and allowing them to remain in a sealed container, which allows CO2 to escape, could result in a liquid prohibited by the US Government.







franandaj said:


> In 1966, he founded the Robert Mondavi Winery with his sons Michael and Tim Mondavi in the Napa Valley with the goal of producing wines that would compete with the finest wines from Europe.



Lofty goal.
Which apparently he reached!



franandaj said:


> He heard one of the judges who sampled a white, smelled it, then he tasted it and he held it up again, and said, "Ah, back to France!”
> 
> Except it was a Napa Valley Chardonnay. At that point, the journalist thought, “I may have a story here!”







franandaj said:


> When the scores were tallied, the top honors went not to France's best vintners but to a California white and red — the 1973 chardonnay from Chateau Montelena and the 1973 cabernet sauvignon from Stag's Leap Wine Cellars.



Score!



franandaj said:


> (A bottle of each now resides at the Smithsonian's National Museum of American History.)



Really! Cool!



franandaj said:


> I realized that Robert Mondavi’s dream had been fulfilled and he really was the underdog who prevailed.



That was a great story Alison. Thanks for sharing that with us.



franandaj said:


> So on our next trip to Napa, I most definitely have to pay homage to this winemaker who brought California into the world stage.





I might have to do the same some day.
You've intrigued me.



franandaj said:


> Don’t let the word Carnitas fool you, there is no meat in this dish and I didn’t like it. Fran ate a few bites and agreed with me, so we tossed it.



It did fool me.

Too bad it sucked despite the false advertising.



franandaj said:


> Actually I got ahead of myself, we ordered one of the Jalapeno Margaritas and as neither of us like Jalapenos, the first thing we did was remove all the offending peppers. This drink had a little bit of a kick, most likely from the Jalapenos being in there for a minute or so. The margarita was good though.



And yet you ordered it anyway?



franandaj said:


> We also got the Roasted Sweet Corn Custard Tart, this was really good. Corn works nicely for a dessert, better than sourdough.



Corn and dessert are not two words I would have put together.
Interesting.



franandaj said:


> If you’re old enough or watch Nick at Night, you may be familiar with her father Fred MacMurray.







franandaj said:


> Kate McMurray’s approach to the demo was much different, she would ask us to close our eyes, and she would describe a vision to us which was “her” experience in the mornings riding out on her horse through the vineyards.



I kinda like that, actually.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> I liked both of these well enough, but I'll give you a spoiler alert, we didn't come back to this booth.


Well, I can't say that I'm surprised.  



franandaj said:


> I have to say this was disgusting.


Because it is an artichoke! 



franandaj said:


> I also couldn't resist another serving of the bacon mac n cheese.


Ah... that makes up for that other booth.  



franandaj said:


> His dream of putting California on the map came true. So on our next trip to Napa, I most definitely have to pay homage to this winemaker who brought California into the world stage.


Cool history lesson!  I hope you get there to visit that winery soon!



franandaj said:


> Don’t let the word Carnitas fool you, there is no meat in this dish and I didn’t like it. Fran ate a few bites and agreed with me, so we tossed it.


That's just cruel to serve meat free carnitas.  It should be false advertising.  How can they even call it carnitas if there is no meat????


----------



## Steppesister

Soooo, I made a massive and possibly unforgivable error! Somehow I unsubscribed to this thread and didn't realize it for well... months!



I just... don't even know how...

Regardless, I'm re-subbed in and will now go back and do some catching up. For the sake of just getting caught back up, I'll keep my comments brief this time around and will do better next time.

ETA: Yes, I did go back and read all the demo and F&W updates from where I'd left off. Loads and loads of good food for sure. 

Yes, we did see 2 cats that night.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Watch Bottle Shock on Netflix...it tells the story of that fateful wine tasting.  Quite the event!
> 
> I love MacMurray wines...that would have been a fun tasting!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'll put that on the list of things to watch when Fran is asleep and can't watch the shows we watch together.  We did a winemaker dinner with Kate MacMurray within the first couple years of their opening.  I had no idea at the time as I was just in awe of the dinner and where we had it.  I even have a signed bottle from that dinner.



dizneeat said:


> Even though this is food and wine in California - you are getting me all hyped up for WDW. Most of your food looked SO yummy - the cakepop not so much. We don't have mac and cheese here, so that bacon variety would have been on my list too.



I believe that there is a bacon mac and cheese at the EPCOT festival as well, at least there was last year.  The thing about the EPCOT festival is that there are almost three times as many booths.  We were lucky to hit them all over the month since we didn't get out there for full days at a time.



dizneeat said:


> When we toured CA 11 years ago we stayed in Napa for a few days and guess what, Mondavi was one of the Wineries we visited. As was the one where they filmed "Falcon Crest" and my favourite one was the Silverade Winery. Beautiful setting and the connection to someone I admire so much ..........
> That was the year when you no longer were allowed to carry liquids in your carry on. Well, they came up with the idea after we had bought quite a lot of Silverado. Nearly filled a suitcase after being wrapped in several layers of bubble wrap.
> 
> Okay enough of the old memories of mine - thanks for sharing your experiences.



Huh.  Not familiar with the show Falcon Crest, but I have been to Silverado Winery before.  I can't believe the nightmare you must have had to get all that wine back home!



irene_dsc said:


> The artichoke booth sounds yummy - except the cake pop. Somehow, that just doesn't sound appetizing, and your reaction just confirms that for me!



We really like artichokes, but the preparation was not my favorite.  Fran likes them to dip the leaves in a Mayo/lemon juice sauce.  I take part of her sauce and add Dijon mustard for my dipping sauce.  We eat the meat on the leaves first and then the hearts.  I'm not so thrilled about the hearts only.  I prefer eating the whole thing (meaning eat the meat off the leaves) and then the heart with the mayo, mustard, lemon juice sauce.



irene_dsc said:


> Thanks for the Mondavi story! I know little bits and pieces of California wine stuff, from a couple trips to Napa, so it is fun to hear a little bit more.



I knew about the Judgement of Paris, but I just assumed that California had always wanted to produce great wine.  I didn't know that they produced jug wine for the most part.  I should have known that since Paul Masson's headquarters was near my parent's house where I grew up.  Also I remember Charles Krug being HUGE early on in CA wine.  Mind you I was only 5-10 years old when this all happened so my memory is not so good!



irene_dsc said:


> I've watched Robert Irvine on a couple different shows, and have mixed feelings about him. He really is pretty harsh on people sometimes, and when he does those quick restaurant makeovers, you never know how long any of it will last. I can believe that it's mostly a tv persona that he turns on and off - but I can also see people getting pretty upset. We first watched him on Dinner: Impossible, where he did all those crazy challenges, and that was a lot more fun to watch.



I think it all comes from a position of love and helping.  He can be pretty abrasive, but I think he means well in the end.


Pinkocto said:


> Glad you managed to snag a lemon macaroon, it looks so yummy!



Yes, and I'm so glad that you introduced me to them.  I do have to tell that they are Macarons (pronounced Mah-ca-roh), they're French.  You are typing Macaroon (pronouced Mah-ca-rune), they are two totally different things.  I have no idea where the latter comes from but they are coated in coconut flakes and are nasty!  The French ones are absolutely exquisite....



Pinkocto said:


> Interesting story about Mondavi. I had no idea about any of that.



I didn't really know the whole story until the demo.  I found it quite interesting.



Pinkocto said:


> I love artichokes so would have had to try the pop, not sure if I'd like it though.



I took a bite, but that was it.  The texture of the interior was just gross.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am not a fan of artichokes, but I think I would have liked this.



The Carbonara was my favorite of the artichoke dishes.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I had not realised this.



The speaker mentioned a couple names which I recognized so I did some research, nothing said that Mike Grgich was a winemaker at Mondavi, but it did say that he worked there along with several other Napa Wineries.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I was fascinated by that story when we visited the Grgich Hills winery in 2013.



I remember that we went to a party at the winery in around 1998 and ended up getting completely loaded.  They served a great spread of food, but even more wine.  We ended up back in the hotel room in a similar state as from the French lunches at Epcot.



pkondz said:


> Interesting.
> I only do that for the bigger ones, like Christmas.



I do it usually for Christmas and Thanksgiving, but I did it the other day because I didn't want to have to think and also back in April when I cooked a Prime Rib for my friend Leonard.



pkondz said:


> I am wracking my brain....
> But I'm almost positive that I've never had artichoke. It doesn't appeal to me. I'd try it... but...



I think they're really a California thing.  They grow south of the Bay Area and I think you need to develop a taste for them.  I was introduced about 30 or so years ago.  You steam the whole artichoke and then remove the inedible part (the choke which is in the middle.  Some remove the choke before cooking, but I find it easier once it's tenderized from cooking), then we always serve it with a dipping sauce, could be italian dressing, butter or Fran likes Mayo with lemon juice.  I take some of her sauce and add dijon mustard for my dipping sauce.  You don't eat the leaves, but they have meat in the bottom so you sort of scrape it off with your teeth and then discard the rest of the leaf.  Once you eat most of the outer leaves, you're left with the heart.  It's nice and tender and tasty with the dipping sauce.  I'd make you one when you visit, if you're interested in trying it.



pkondz said:


> But I _would_ try that. It looks good!



As I mentioned, I like them prepared a little bit differently.



pkondz said:


> But, no offense.... that doesn't.
> I'd try it if you handed it to me, but I'd probably never order it.



Yeah, I like this one less than the first.



pkondz said:


> That just looks horrid, and...
> 
> ... apparently it tasted like it looked.



I didn't even want to order it, but Fran was feeling adventurous.



pkondz said:


> Hm. Odd. You didn't accidentally turn off the autofocus?



You'll see that soon in the other TR, but the point and shoot doesn't have an on and off for the auto focus.  At least that I know of.



pkondz said:


> Too bad. It sure looked good.



Well, it was good, but I thought it was just a bit too salty for my taste.  We did order it again and I think it was better the next time.



pkondz said:


> Those look really good!



Those were really good, I'm sure we got them again!



pkondz said:


> I should hope so!
> 
> Really!
> 
> How was it?



It was great the jam was like raspberry which was so good with the lemon!



pkondz said:


> Smart. It's not going to slide off a tray.



They brought them from backstage on a tray and then brought them to the tables with the thingys.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... I wonder. Would he have spoken for too long, or not long enough.



Every speaker ran the risk of running overtime.  They get up there and just can't help but keep talking!



pkondz said:


> Lofty goal.
> Which apparently he reached!



Yes, obviously he did!  And became quite successful!



pkondz said:


> That was a great story Alison. Thanks for sharing that with us.



You're welcome.  I was really moved that day.  I realized that all these years I've judged Mondavi Wines unfairly, who knows, maybe next year I'll come home with a ton of them!



pkondz said:


> I might have to do the same some day.
> You've intrigued me.



Napa is a very fun place to visit, I haven't been in quite a few years!



pkondz said:


> It did fool me.
> 
> Too bad it sucked despite the false advertising.



I think that the week before we went for the wine tasting the morning news program I watch had a reporter covering the festival and he is known for his foodie status and not necessarily high end food.  He tasted a bunch of dishes and when he said that they were carnitas made from Jackfruit, I was like, "No way.  I'm not trying those."  Of course he said that you couldn't tell there wasn't any meat in there, but I was still in the "no way" camp.
Fran was trying to have an open mind, I knew it would suck.



pkondz said:


> And yet you ordered it anyway?



Well we figured that we could get those peppers out of there before they ruined the drink and we did.  It was only slightly spicy.



pkondz said:


> Corn and dessert are not two words I would have put together.
> Interesting.



I know, me either, although I did have a liquor soaked corn cake at the Boathouse at Disney Springs, twice and it was great both times.



pkondz said:


> I kinda like that, actually.



It was nice that her approach to the demo was so different than the first guy.  Plus it does make me want to visit their winery on that upcoming trip.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, I can't say that I'm surprised.



Yeah, if I have a choice of bacon, cheese, teriyaki sliders or artichokes, guess which one loses.



afwdwfan said:


> Because it is an artichoke!



Well I do like them, but they don't rate as high as bacon, cheese or several other ingredients.



afwdwfan said:


> Ah... that makes up for that other booth.







afwdwfan said:


> Cool history lesson! I hope you get there to visit that winery soon!



Thanks!  The plan is next spring/summer.



afwdwfan said:


> That's just cruel to serve meat free carnitas. It should be false advertising. How can they even call it carnitas if there is no meat????



I don't know either.  I thought carnitas meant pork, but maybe it's a style of stewing.  Either way, the meatless version did not work for me!



Steppesister said:


> Soooo, I made a massive and possibly unforgivable error! Somehow I unsubscribed to this thread and didn't realize it for well... months!
> 
> 
> 
> I just... don't even know how...
> 
> Regardless, I'm re-subbed in and will now go back and do some catching up. For the sake of just getting caught back up, I'll keep my comments brief this time around and will do better next time.
> 
> ETA: Yes, I did go back and read all the demo and F&W updates from where I'd left off. Loads and loads of good food for sure.
> 
> Yes, we did see 2 cats that night.



   I haven't even gotten to that night!

Glad you were able to catch up.  Yes it was some good food and there is more to come.  I'm not surprised we didn't get a lot done in that time period because we were out there every week and towards the end we were out there several times a week.  But now we need to really hunker down and get it done!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I haven't even gotten to that night!



I know, but there was banter regarding it. 

(Yes, I really was reading!)


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> The first one we tried was I heart artichokes.



I think I would have liked that booth....I love artichokes.  Although....I would have kept clear of the pop version.






franandaj said:


> I also couldn't resist another serving of the bacon mac n cheese.



I don't blame you.  I would have done so myself.





franandaj said:


> I realized that Robert Mondavi’s dream had been fulfilled and he really was the underdog who prevailed. His dream of putting California on the map came true. So on our next trip to Napa, I most definitely have to pay homage to this winemaker who brought California into the world stage.





jedijill said:


> Watch Bottle Shock on Netflix...it tells the story of that fateful wine tasting. Quite the event!



I was going to mention this movie as well.  Jill beat me to it!    Hope you get to see it.






franandaj said:


> Jackfruit



Well....there you go.  Jackfruit is a fruit from my youth in SE Asia.  It's been making the rounds lately as a 'meat' substitute.  I even saw an on-line recipe for Jackfruit pulled pork!  I quite like it as a fruit.  But I think it's not the right fruit to use as a meat substitute.





franandaj said:


> there is no meat in this dish and I didn’t like it. Fran ate a few bites and agreed with me, so we tossed it.



That's a shame.


----------



## irene_dsc

Artichokes - I've only had whole ones once or twice.  It felt like a ton of work,  for not a lot of reward,  tbh.  I prefer the hearts,  esp as dip, or with spinach.  I sometimes make chicken with spinach and artichoke on top - almost like spinach and artichoke dip.

You, of course,  are free to prefer them whole! They are probably much healthier that way, too.

I'm also shaking my head at meatless carnitas. I mean, isn't carne Spanish for meat?  I've only seen pork carnitas, myself,  and that's how I make them.  Meatless carnitas feels like someone unclear on the concept...


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Yes, and I'm so glad that you introduced me to them.  I do have to tell that they are Macarons (pronounced Mah-ca-roh), they're French.  You are typing Macaroon (pronouced Mah-ca-rune), they are two totally different things.  I have no idea where the latter comes from but they are coated in coconut flakes and are nasty!  The French ones are absolutely exquisite....



I like both    


Jenny had me try the coconut macaroon at the Jolly Holly Bakery and it was splendid!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> I know, but there was banter regarding it.
> 
> (Yes, I really was reading!)



OK, I don't remember the discussion....  



PrincessInOz said:


> I think I would have liked that booth....I love artichokes. Although....I would have kept clear of the pop version.



I was ready to skip it, but Fran must have been feeling adventurous that day as she wanted to try two things that I was willing to forego.



PrincessInOz said:


> I don't blame you. I would have done so myself.



I think I got that like four different times over the course of the weeks.



PrincessInOz said:


> I was going to mention this movie as well. Jill beat me to it! Hope you get to see it.



I'll certainly try...



PrincessInOz said:


> Well....there you go. Jackfruit is a fruit from my youth in SE Asia. It's been making the rounds lately as a 'meat' substitute. I even saw an on-line recipe for Jackfruit pulled pork! I quite like it as a fruit. But I think it's not the right fruit to use as a meat substitute.



I don't even know what one looks like.  I'm just not a fan of "meat" substitutes.  There are plenty of good vegan and vegetarian things out there that I don't think you need to "make" meat out of something else.



PrincessInOz said:


> That's a shame.



I told her that I didn't want it, but I did give it a try.



irene_dsc said:


> Artichokes - I've only had whole ones once or twice. It felt like a ton of work, for not a lot of reward, tbh. I prefer the hearts, esp as dip, or with spinach. I sometimes make chicken with spinach and artichoke on top - almost like spinach and artichoke dip.



Since they are grown here in California, they're kind of big here.  Now that I'm getting older, when I have one for dinner, that is my dinner.  I used to have it as a vegetable with meat and starch, but now I find that eating one as my dinner works out just fine.  If I'm still hungry after that, it gives me an excuse to have a sweet treat!

I make a Chicken Vesuvius which uses frozen artichoke hearts, and I also like it in a spinach dip as well.



irene_dsc said:


> You, of course, are free to prefer them whole! They are probably much healthier that way, too.



Not when you dip them in Mayonnaise!  



irene_dsc said:


> I'm also shaking my head at meatless carnitas. I mean, isn't carne Spanish for meat? I've only seen pork carnitas, myself, and that's how I make them. Meatless carnitas feels like someone unclear on the concept...



According to Wikipedia "*Carnitas*, literally meaning "little meats", is a dish of Mexican cuisine originating from the state of Michoacán."  It goes on to say that it is made of pork.  I'm pretty sure it's the "healthy California lifestyle" people or wanting to make them feel included.



Pinkocto said:


> I like both
> 
> 
> Jenny had me try the coconut macaroon at the Jolly Holly Bakery and it was splendid!



Coconut makes me gag, at least the shredded coconut.


----------



## franandaj

Somewhere around the end of March

So I’m offering the second and alternate view of three DISers meeting up at the end of March.  You see @pkondz and his daughter had made a trip to the Southwestern US, and @Steppesister decided to tag along for the Disneyland part.  Since I live here, most of you know I’m usually happy to take a day or two (if I’m not swamped) to come out for a DISmeet!

So this had been planned for several months and our first day was going to be full of some power touring.

As many of you know, I’m not always the best at early rising, and this was on a Wednesday morning.  I think that band rehearsal had been canceled for the night before, so I had a better chance of getting up and out of the house early.  In fact, I was there by 9:30, half an hour before our scheduled meeting time of 10AM.  I was wandering around Main Street and ran into pkondz and his daughter probably 15 minutes before we were supposed to meet up.  They were going to get a locker for his backpack, but since I had my scooter with me, I suggested he just put it in the bag on the back. Shortly thereafter Steppesister caught up with us and we started on our day. 

Our first ride was the Jungle Cruise.  I must confess that I did not take these pictures that day, but instead of providing an update with no pictures, I have recycled some pictures from the past.













Our skipper was really great. We boarded at the exit (which is how they normally board folks using an ECV), so we had a few extra minutes for him to get to know us. He saw Kay’s Birthday button and asked her name and Ponzi’s as well.  I don’t remember many of the jokes, but he had some that were well beyond the usual groaners, I know he had a great one about the Black Widow spider. He did single out Ponzi a couple times, I believe. The one I do remember was at the end he said, “It’s been great traveling with you today, if you had a good time, my name is John, if not, my name is Ponzi!”  We all got a good laugh out of that one.

Next up was Indiana Jones, we were able to survive our journey despite encounters with rats, snakes and treacherous caverns.





And of Course Pirates of the Caribbean!  Both Liesa and I ended up with soaked butts!

















We stopped for some beignets after that, I stole this picture from Liesa’s TR!  I wolfed down mine Beignet so fast, I don’t have one to show.










Then we moved on to the Haunted Mansion.













I believe that next up was Big Thunder…

















Then we decided to meet some royalty….

























By this time, we had worked up quite an appetite. The Plaza Inn was our choice for this meal and I split this Chicken Dinner plate with pkondz.  Who says he doesn’t know how to share?  





I don’t remember if we rode Star Tours and Space Mountain next, we got our obligatory Dole Whip, and according to Liesa’s photos we also rode Finding Nemo submarines, but somewhere in time, those things happened.










Then we hopped over to DCA where I believe we went on Soarin over the World first.  On our way to TSMM, we saw Francisco (our favorite Disneyland cat). Upon riding TSMM, I was still a beaver.   





I specifically “engineered” our route into Carsland to take the same one that I had when I entered it for the first time.  As you will see from everyone elses posts, they thought it was just as stunning.  And after a ride on Radiator Springs Racers, we were pretty much toast!   Everyone was ready for some food and drink!





We got the Pad Thai Lobster Roll and the Chicken Roll.





Mini Hot Dogs wrapped in Puff Pastry, Queso Fundido, Flatbread with a bunch of stuff on it.  I only remember cauliflower and didn’t want to eat that.  Plus a Charcuterie plate.





We had lots of laughs, especially watching Liesa spill her drink!





And when they saw Kay’s Birthday Button, they brought her out a dish of ice cream!





The other three were going to watch World of Color, but I was tired. Fran had dropped me off in the morning and I called her when we were around an hour from being done.  I said my temporary goodbyes (we were meeting again the next day) and sent them off to secure seating for the show.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I don't even know what one looks like. I'm just not a fan of "meat" substitutes. There are plenty of good vegan and vegetarian things out there that I don't think you need to "make" meat out of something else.



It looks like the big brother for Durian.  Only not as pointy.  







franandaj said:


> I’m usually happy to take a day or two (if I’m not swamped) to come out for a DISmeet!



Wish I lived closer to meet you more often!





franandaj said:


> We stopped for some beignets after that, I stole this picture from Liesa’s TR! I wolfed down mine Beignet so fast, I don’t have one to show.



What a great group of Dissers.





franandaj said:


> The Plaza Inn was our choice for this meal and I split this Chicken Dinner plate with pkondz. Who says he doesn’t know how to share?



Yum!  No one has ever told me that pkondz doesn't share.







franandaj said:


> we got our obligatory Dole Whip,



Totally pineapple green with envy!






franandaj said:


> Pad Thai Lobster Roll and the Chicken Roll.



Oh wow!  You're totally rubbing it in now.




Fantastic day!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun day!!!! And lots of yummy eats 


I'm ready!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> We stopped for some beignets after that, I stole this picture from Liesa’s TR!


Haven't seen that one. I'm clearly farther behind on the Dis than I realized... 



franandaj said:


> The Plaza Inn was our choice for this meal and I split this Chicken Dinner plate with pkondz. Who says he doesn’t know how to share?


And do you still have all your fingers???   



franandaj said:


> We had lots of laughs, especially watching Liesa spill her drink!


Party foul! 



franandaj said:


> And when they saw Kay’s Birthday Button, they brought her out a dish of ice cream!


Awesome!  Looks like you all had a nice day together.  I look forward to seeing day 2.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That looked like a really nice day with a good selection of attractions.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> It looks like the big brother for Durian. Only not as pointy.



For a while I actually confused the Jackfruit with Durian, that was another reason I didn't want to try it. I thought it was stinky, and Fran pointed out that I was thinking of Durian.



PrincessInOz said:


> Wish I lived closer to meet you more often!



Me too!  For a while there we were meeting up regularly!



PrincessInOz said:


> What a great group of Dissers.



It was lots of fun.



PrincessInOz said:


> Yum! No one has ever told me that pkondz doesn't share.



I was hassling him about that on his TR....



PrincessInOz said:


> Totally pineapple green with envy!



  Sorry that statement made me laugh!



PrincessInOz said:


> Oh wow! You're totally rubbing it in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic day!



Not trying to, actually I didn't care for either of those since they had cilantro in them.



Pinkocto said:


> What a fun day!!!! And lots of yummy eats
> 
> 
> I'm ready!



Less than three months now!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Haven't seen that one. I'm clearly farther behind on the Dis than I realized...



I saw that you caught up there in the last couple days....



afwdwfan said:


> And do you still have all your fingers???



Actually he was quite kind...



afwdwfan said:


> Party foul!



But you saw on her report how accommodating the bartender was!



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome! Looks like you all had a nice day together. I look forward to seeing day 2.



It was a fun day, but I'm not sure my day 2 coverage will be all that enthralling.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looked like a really nice day with a good selection of attractions.
> 
> Corinna



It actually was.  I didn't do so good on photos and documentation as I was just enjoying the time!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Less than three months now!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> most of you know I’m usually happy to take a day or two (if I’m not swamped) to come out for a DISmeet!







franandaj said:


> And of Course Pirates of the Caribbean! Both Liesa and I ended up with soaked butts!



It was uncomfortable for a spell. IBS happened.  



franandaj said:


>



*We wants the red head!!!!!*



franandaj said:


>



Powder sugar bombs!!



franandaj said:


>



Lookin' good! 

(I suppose we look tolerable as well.   )



franandaj said:


> they thought it was just as stunning.



Unbelievably so!! Thank you for that! 



franandaj said:


>



OH look!! The beautiful drink I decorated the table with. 



franandaj said:


> We got the Pad Thai Lobster Roll and the Chicken Roll.



Which were absolutely delicious on my flight home!!



franandaj said:


> We had lots of laughs, especially watching Liesa spill her drink!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> But you saw on her report how accommodating the bartender was!



He was amazing! Oscar was it?? That kinda rings a bell? Anyway, the service was impeccable there.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I didn't care for either of those since they had cilantro in them.



That's a shame.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


>



Now we're down to Two and a Half months!



Steppesister said:


>



I hope you'll plan another trip soon!



Steppesister said:


> It was uncomfortable for a spell. IBS happened.



Hmmm    IBS?  I would say more WBS.....



Steppesister said:


> We wants the red head!!!!!







Steppesister said:


> Powder sugar bombs!!



I think I mostly averted mine!



Steppesister said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> (I suppose we look tolerable as well.  )



Maybe it's late, but I'm confused who else was in the picture?



Steppesister said:


> Unbelievably so!! Thank you for that!



Yes, I gathered from the amount of stoppage for picture taking it worked out well!



Steppesister said:


> OH look!! The beautiful drink I decorated the table with.







Steppesister said:


> Which were absolutely delicious on my flight home!!



I'm glad they didn't go to waste.



Steppesister said:


> He was amazing! Oscar was it?? That kinda rings a bell? Anyway, the service was impeccable there.



I have no idea.  I'm horrible with names.



PrincessInOz said:


> That's a shame.



I don't know why people feel the need to put cilantro in nearly everything!


----------



## franandaj

The next day

So I have to admit that I was spending so much time enjoying the company that I mostly failed with pictures over these few days.  Those who are following the triumvirate of Trip Reporting (@Steppesister, myself and @pkondz, who has yet to start his TR on this adventure), you’ll have read in Liesa’s TR that they had another DISmeet of their own for breakfast in the morning.  I knew that I would be tired from the touring of the day before. Normally when I go out to the park, I pick a ride or three to go on and call it a day.  Lately it’s been the new Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout ride.  

But back to today….I took the morning off which means that Fran and I had a (somewhat) leisurely morning at home. We didn’t have to leave until 11:30AM. We had made arrangements to meet around 12:30 in the parking lot of Tiffy’s where Fran and I would pick up the whole crew and they would ride in with us, so as not to have to walk all the way to the new security entrance.

If you’re reading Liesa’s TR, you know about her incident with the camera, and all’s well that ends well.  She ended up meeting us at the newly designated meeting point at DTD right at about the same time we arrived, so it all worked out fine.  We then headed into the park for our fancy pants luncheon spot.  But first we took a picture to document the meet and the fact that we all clean up decently.





After ascending the staircase we entered the lounge to have a drink before lunch.  I had a Diamond Martini, one of the holdovers from the 60th Anniversary celebration.





Liesa had a Hurricaine





And I don’t know what this was the pkondz had.  Some sort of fizz with egg whites or something like that.





I was able to dig up a few pictures of the lounge itself.













I love this picture of the musicians. When the instruments in the picture are playing in the ambient music, the performers leave the picture and take their place at their instruments in the bar.  Very cool!





Then we walked through the lobby to the dining room.









We were seated at our table and handed menus.





I only took pictures of mine and Fran’s food and occasionally Liesa’s, but I think for the most part everyone ordered similar things.  We’ll have to see when pkondz gets around to his report, I can’t remember what he and Kay ordered, but I think on almost each occasion, either Liesa, Fran or I ordered the same thing.  I believe that Fran and I started with the Wild Blue Crab Cake, Celery Root, Fennel Apple Slaw.





I know that Liesa went with the Sauteed Escargot, Parsley Garlic Butter, Toasted Brioche.  This was definitely the most odd presentation I have seen for Escargot.





Next course quite a few of us ordered the Club 33 Five Onion Soup, Brioche Croutons, Gruyere Cloud.  This was good, but not at all what I expected.

















For the entree, I went with the Seared Fish of the Day, Garden Vegetables, Lemon Creme Fraiche.  I want to say that it was Halibut, however, I don’t really remember.  It was very tender flaky and quite tasty.





Those of you who know Fran will realize that she went with the Chicken Schnitzel. Sweet Potato Bacon, Buttermilk Dressing.  She enjoyed this but would really prefer a proper Wiener Schnitzel.





In lieu of dessert, Liesa went with the cheese plate.  She was getting full, so she let me have a good portion of this so I didn’t have to order my own.





For dessert Fran and I both went with the Manjari Chocolate Cake Bar, Caramel, Raspberry Coulis, Fresh Gooseberry.  It was very rich and difficult to finish.





By the end we were all stuffed and rather happy.  We behaved ourselves for the most part, however, I do remember Liesa offering a taste of her wine to pkondz, telling him that it was “a little woody.”  He seemed to take offense at this and retorted something back that made us all laugh.

After lunch we split up, pkondz and his daughter went off to ride some rides, Fran probably went shopping and Liesa and I rode POTC.  Then she realized it was getting chilly and we did some shopping.  We met up with Fran at our designated spot to watch the parade and fireworks.  Somewhere in there corn dogs from the little red wagon happened.  

I didn’t take any pictures of the MSEP, so I stole these from Bret’s TR. That’s before he started putting his name in the corner of the pics.  mvf-m11c is his DIS name. While we were waiting for the parade and fireworks Bret actually stopped by where we were waiting and we caught up a little bit.

Pkondz and his daughter found us just in the nick of time before the nighttime spectaculars started.
































While we waited for the fireworks to start, they kept making the announcement “Due to high winds, there is the possibility the fireworks may be cancelled.”  I’m not sure how many time we heard that so we were thrilled when they dimmed the lights and the show started!  It was a really good show.  Not the five minutes (original fireworks show from DL opening), but a show that highlighted many of the classic Disney movies.  It was very similar to the 60th Anniversary fireworks. There was a Jungle Book section, and just as “I wanna be like you.” started the lights came on the music stopped and an announcement came over the PA.  “Due to high winds, the fireworks have been cancelled this evening.”  The collective groan from the audience was definitely sad, but what can you do when an entire community builds itself around a major tourist destination. That’s one of the unfortunate realities of Disneyland Resort.  A mistake that Walt did not make a second time.

I said goodbye to pkondz and Kay who would be on their own for the duration of their trip, they had their own plans for the rest of the night. we made our way out of the park with Liesa as we offered to drive her back to her hotel. For months we had been going back and forth about what to do, Dim Sum, shabu shabu, in the end on the way back to her hotel we settled on Trader Sam’s for the afternoon the next day.

This was a trying day.  For us we had a situation brewing that we had to address before we could actually go have fun.  I can’t talk about it in case it actually comes to fruition, but we couldn’t leave until we had this completely solved on our end.  Liesa and I were texting and rather than make it out there by noon to 1:00PMish like we had hoped, we didn’t make it there until around 3PM.  I won’t give away Liesa’s day and I will keep our escapades to a minimum so as not to give away anyone’s thunder.  We got a table inside after much lurking and we ordered some drinks and appetizers. Due to unforseen circumstances, pkondz was even able to join us.

I believe that this was Fran’s Krakatoa punch.





I got the Piranha Pool, this is normally my go to drink here.





Fran ordered a burger.





We got an order of the Chicken and Lettuce cups for the table.





I got the Tuna Poke, no one wanted to share it with me.





Eventually Liesa ordered an Uh-ohah, sorry if I’m stealing your fire!









After a while, the crazy antics got to be a little loud and we got tired of the constant clanging and sirens wailing and decided to part company.  We said “goodnight” and that ends my part in the Liesa and pkondz saga, though as I understand it, their story continues just a little longer.  You’ll have to see their TRs for that part of the story…..


My TR returns to F&W at DCA.


----------



## Pinkocto

A fabulously fun couple of days! 

How is the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride???? 

The food looks scrumptious 

How sad about the fireworks, but at least they did the pre show. That Jungle Book song is one of my favorites!

Fun to catch up with Bret. 

I'm sorry about the situation that you can't talk about. Hopefully everything worked out. 

The fire on the drink is too cool, great shot.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> When the instruments in the picture are playing in the ambient music, the performers leave the picture and take their place at their instruments in the bar. Very cool!



That is really neat.



franandaj said:


> It was very similar to the 60th Anniversary fireworks.



Oh, that is good to know. I loved those fireworks.

Corinna


----------



## krrrristen

All of that food looks delicious! And the drinks, mmmm  Glad you got to enjoy tasty treats with good company!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> fabulously fun couple of days!
> 
> How is the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride????
> 
> The food looks scrumptious



It was very fun, and we still are getting out there in the next few updates.

GotG is GREAT! I'll have updates on that eventually! I like it!  I think its better than the old one, meaning ToT.



Pinkocto said:


> How sad about the fireworks, but at least they did the pre show. That Jungle Book song is one of my favorites!
> 
> Fun to catch up with Bret.



They really didn't have any preshow. We watched MSEP and then fireworks. They just stopped abruptly midway through. I know I'd never had it stop after starting.

Seeing Bret was bittersweet, he had some unhappy news.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry about the situation that you can't talk about. Hopefully everything worked out.



Well hopefully it never comes to fruition and I can tell you all about it in person in 2 and a half months!



Pinkocto said:


> The fire on the drink is too cool, great shot.



Thanks! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is really neat.



I wish I'd known about it when we were there.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, that is good to know. I loved those fireworks.



I need to get back out there and see them again!



krrrristen said:


> All of that food looks delicious! And the drinks, mmmm  Glad you got to enjoy tasty treats with good company!



It was definitely a great day!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> GotG is GREAT! I'll have updates on that eventually! I like it!  I think its better than the old one, meaning ToT.



I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!   



franandaj said:


> They really didn't have any preshow. We watched MSEP and then fireworks. They just stopped abruptly midway through. I know I'd never had it stop after starting.



Ahhhhh



franandaj said:


> Seeing Bret was bittersweet, he had some unhappy news.



Oh no! That doesn't sound good




franandaj said:


> Well hopefully it never comes to fruition and I can tell you all about it in person in 2 and a half months!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!



We'll have to go on it until you get all six songs!



Pinkocto said:


> Oh no! That doesn't sound good



He won't be visiting nearly as often anymore.  



Pinkocto said:


>



You have less than two months until you go, but we're not only 63 days from when we meet up now!


----------



## franandaj

Saturday April 1

On this day we had our second Celebrity Chef Demo, it was Guy Fieri.  We knew that people would be lining up pretty early for him as his was the only sold out demo. We got out there later than we had intended and we were pretty far back in the queue.  While waiting Fran sent me to get something to eat and I got one of the Teriyaki Chicken Pineapple sliders from the booth close by.  I probably also got myself a glass of wine to sip while we were waiting.

When we sat down we had this handout on what he would be making.

















Honestly this was three months ago and I didn’t take notes, so I’m going to keep this one short and sweet with some pictures and my recollections. He came out all smiles and such.





And then we were immediately given a margarita.





He demonstrated how to make it, and I took notes, but obviously the glass of wine and the margarita had affected me as my writing is sloppy and instructions are very succinct. 









He brought his son Hunter up on stage and as he seems to do now, Hunter ended up cooking everything.



 





The first thing that he made for us was Rhode Island Calamari.  It was pretty good, but there was a big difference between what he cooked on stage and what we were served









Then he went on to make the Pork Chop.   The thin sliced pepperoni was rendered down in the pan.





They seared the pork chops, made a pan sauce and then topped it with arugula and baby mozzarella. This is the on stage version.





This is what we were served.  I thought it was pretty good, but it was a little salty, and I’m not a huge fan of arugula.





After the presentation ended (half an hour overtime), we had the opportunity to meet and have a photo op with Guy, but I was tired. This was our fourth day in a row that we were at Disney. Plus I got a photo op with him the year before. When we came out of the theater, Bret was waiting for us. I would have liked to stick around and chat with him, or go on a ride or two, but I was so exhausted I was lucky to get back to the car, load Fran’s scooter on the back and stay awake on the drive home!


----------



## dolphingirl47

That looked interesting. I have to admit though that my favourite would probably have been the Margarita.

Corinna


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Alison
                 I would just like to coment on your day and a half in Disney land with Liesa.Pkondz and Kay.It must have been great for them to meet up with yourselves  and  have yourself and Fran guide them around the park.With a meal at club 33  involved as well  what a memorable day  it must have been. Just a pity that the fire works had to be stopped before the end. Then Traders Sams the next day for another meet up Wow.


----------



## afwdwfan

Dang... that's a great place to take the group for lunch!!!!  Looks like a good time with good friends.  Sorry the fireworks show couldn't go to completion, but it sounds like maybe if it was the old show it might have been over by the time they had to shut it down?  

Sounds like an exhausting F&W visit with Guy Fieri.  I hope it was all at least good even if you were too tired to really fully take everything in.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> We'll have to go on it until you get all six songs!



I like the sound of this!!!!



franandaj said:


> He won't be visiting nearly as often anymore.



That's not good news.



franandaj said:


> You have less than two months until you go, but we're not only 63 days from when we meet up now!



   



Fun demo, but odd the food brought to you was not quite the same. Sorry you were worn out. Guy seems like a fun person to go see, not surprised his was sold out.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What an awesome looking couple of meals.  

Thankfully, I'd eaten dinner before stopping in here.....so I don't quite feel so hungry now.  

Looks like a fantastic DisMeet.  You have all the luck!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> and all’s well that ends well





I learned this again, and again, and... again. 



franandaj said:


> And I don’t know what this was the pkondz had. Some sort of fizz with egg whites or something like that.



Oddly enough, I have just been learning about flips and fizzes, and more specifically  a Pisco Sour. A co-worker told me about a cocktail she orders when in Peru. I tried a couple recently and really enjoyed them. I know my Grandparents drank Gin Fizzes fairly often before the days of everyone freaking out about egg whites. They're becoming popular again with the introduction of pasteurized eggs. 

yummy! 



franandaj said:


> I know that Liesa went with the Sauteed Escargot, Parsley Garlic Butter, Toasted Brioche. This was definitely the most odd presentation I have seen for Escargot.



Odd, yes. Delicious? Oh YES!!!!



franandaj said:


> This was good, but not at all what I expected.



Nor I, but I can tell you it also was perfection in a bowl. 



franandaj said:


> In lieu of dessert, Liesa went with the cheese plate. She was getting full, so she let me have a good portion of this so I didn’t have to order my own.



I am SO glad you helped me with this! I was so full by then. 



franandaj said:


> we made our way out of the park with Liesa as we offered to drive her back to her hotel.



Wherein more drama ensues.  But that's in my NEXT chapter. 



franandaj said:


> in the end on the way back to her hotel we settled on Trader Sam’s for the afternoon the next day.



I'm SO glad that we chose this place. It was perfect for another fun meetup and I got a chance to compare the 2 TSs. 



franandaj said:


> Liesa and I were texting and rather than make it out there by noon to 1:00PMish like we had hoped, we didn’t make it there until around 3PM.



This actually worked out well; I took a little downtime on the comfy outdoor couches by the big fireplace in front of the place. Nice! 



franandaj said:


> We got a table inside after much lurking and we ordered some drinks and appetizers. Due to unforseen circumstances, pkondz was even able to join us.



Took a bit to get one,  I remember. Worth it! (And I'll let him share his story on how it came to be another foursome. )



franandaj said:


>



Looks familiar! (Because I have one just like it. )



franandaj said:


> We got an order of the Chicken and Lettuce cups for the table.



More deliciousness! I LOVE most iterations of lettuce cups. 



franandaj said:


> Eventually Liesa ordered an Uh-ohah, sorry if I’m stealing your fire!



Story on, Friend. No worries or thunder stealing here.  I'll get there eventually. 



franandaj said:


> though as I understand it, their story continues just a little longer.



For a bit, yes.


----------



## Steppesister

I know you had been really looking forward to Guy's demo for quite a while. I"m sorry you were so pooped out from our visit the prior days that you could hardly enjoy it to its fullest. It also kinda stinks that what you were served was pretty different than what was cooked. The marg looked yummy though.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> That looked interesting. I have to admit though that my favourite would probably have been the Margarita.
> 
> Corinna



I do have to say that the Margarita was my favorite part of the demo. 



Mac Brew said:


> Hi Alison
> I would just like to coment on your day and a half in Disney land with Liesa.Pkondz and Kay.It must have been great for them to meet up with yourselves  and  have yourself and Fran guide them around the park.With a meal at club 33  involved as well  what a memorable day  it must have been. Just a pity that the fire works had to be stopped before the end. Then Traders Sams the next day for another meet up Wow.



It was a great few days and I had a lot of fun!  I'm sure that's why I was so tired for the Guy Fieri demo.



afwdwfan said:


> Dang... that's a great place to take the group for lunch!!!!



Yes, it definitely is!



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a good time with good friends. Sorry the fireworks show couldn't go to completion, but it sounds like maybe if it was the old show it might have been over by the time they had to shut it down?



We did have fun that day, but you're right the fireworks show did go for probably longer than the one you saw.  I remember that one and it was really sad, but it was the one that they showed when DL first opened.  Funny how thing have changed.



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds like an exhausting F&W visit with Guy Fieri. I hope it was all at least good even if you were too tired to really fully take everything in.



I did appreciate the food and drink offerings, its just driving out there several days in a row and having the stimulus of the parks can be exhausting.  That's why I'm glad we can sometimes stay out there!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I like the sound of this!!!!



It may take us a few days, but we'll get through it!  



Pinkocto said:


> That's not good news.



I know.  Definitely sad, but hopefully he will still make it down occasionally.



Pinkocto said:


> Fun demo, but odd the food brought to you was not quite the same. Sorry you were worn out. Guy seems like a fun person to go see, not surprised his was sold out.



Yeah, I don't know why he made something on stage that was not what they brought us.



PrincessInOz said:


> What an awesome looking couple of meals.
> 
> Thankfully, I'd eaten dinner before stopping in here.....so I don't quite feel so hungry now.
> 
> Looks like a fantastic DisMeet. You have all the luck!



You should know to eat before reading my posts!  

It's not luck, it's living within 1/2 an hour of Disneyland!   



Steppesister said:


> I learned this again, and again, and... again.







Steppesister said:


> Oddly enough, I have just been learning about flips and fizzes, and more specifically a Pisco Sour. A co-worker told me about a cocktail she orders when in Peru. I tried a couple recently and really enjoyed them. I know my Grandparents drank Gin Fizzes fairly often before the days of everyone freaking out about egg whites. They're becoming popular again with the introduction of pasteurized eggs.
> 
> yummy!



Huh.  Interesting.  I'm sure Disney only uses pasteurized eggs as they freak out about raw oysters and won't serve them at their restaurants.



Steppesister said:


> Odd, yes. Delicious? Oh YES!!!!



I'm glad you enjoyed them.  



Steppesister said:


> Nor I, but I can tell you it also was perfection in a bowl.



It was very good!



Steppesister said:


> I am SO glad you helped me with this! I was so full by then.



I was too, but I still love a good cheese course!



Steppesister said:


> Wherein more drama ensues.  But that's in my NEXT chapter.



Well, I guess I"m looking forward to that.



Steppesister said:


> I'm SO glad that we chose this place. It was perfect for another fun meetup and I got a chance to compare the 2 TSs.



They are quite different aren't they?



Steppesister said:


> This actually worked out well; I took a little downtime on the comfy outdoor couches by the big fireplace in front of the place. Nice!



I didn't want to disclose that.  I saved it for your TR.



Steppesister said:


> Took a bit to get one, I remember. Worth it! (And I'll let him share his story on how it came to be another foursome. )



Again, thought I'd let him talk about this one as well....



Steppesister said:


> Looks familiar! (Because I have one just like it. )



Maybe then it was your drink?  I don't remember too well.  I do know that pkondz gave me his Margarita because he didn't like it.



Steppesister said:


> More deliciousness! I LOVE most iterations of lettuce cups.



 Lettuce cups = delicious (at least in most cases)



Steppesister said:


> Story on, Friend. No worries or thunder stealing here.  I'll get there eventually.



Cool.



Steppesister said:


> For a bit, yes.



Well I'm curious to hear it....



Steppesister said:


> I know you had been really looking forward to Guy's demo for quite a while. I"m sorry you were so pooped out from our visit the prior days that you could hardly enjoy it to its fullest. It also kinda stinks that what you were served was pretty different than what was cooked. The marg looked yummy though.



It was inevitable.  Our first two days we pushed it hard and even though we only had a brief meeting on Friday the stress of the morning stuff made it a tiring day as well.  After three days of pushing it, the fourth day I was tired waking up so when the demo came around at 6PM I couldn't help but be tired.


----------



## franandaj

April 7


If you’ve been keeping track since the beginning of this F&W saga, you’ll remember that I was able to get one weekend at the VGC through waitlisting and stalking. Finally the day had come that we were checking in and jedijill had flown in for the weekend and was going to be crashing on our couch in the one bedroom villa.  I love it that there are two bathrooms in these units so that is an option. Fran and I don’t mind sharing the room, but we don’t share a bathroom with anyone besides the two of us!

So I’m not sure of the particulars on that day, but I know from the pictures that Fran and I went to DCA and we got some snacks at the F&W booths.  She tried the Deviled Eggs with Trout and liked them.





She also got the salmon, this wasn’t as good.





There was nothing from this booth that I wanted other than a glass of Riesling (sorry no picture), so instead I went back to the Bacon Booth and got a wedge salad.  We had big dinner plans and I didn’t want to spoil my appetite.





Then we went over to the AP area and got our pictures taken.  I’m not sure if Jill was with us at this point, I don’t remember.









I’m thinking that she hadn’t arrived yet.  While at the AP area, they offered us complimentary seats at the 6PM culinary demo, but unfortunately we had a dinner reservation, hence why I only ate a wedge salad.

Once we met up with Jill we waited for our room to become ready and I told her about a wine tasting thing that had popped up on my Facebook News Feed.  She was totally interested.  It took place at the Napa Rose and there was availability for the session the next day.  We had hoped to do Sunday, but it was showing no availability (turns out they had canceled that one a couple weeks ago). We decided to book it for the two of us, and Fran said that she was happy to spend the time sleeping while we drank wine.

Finally we got the text that the room was ready and we headed up to our Villa!

Sorry if you’re sick of seeing these pictures, but I just love the rooms here at the VGC!









































We had a killer view!









This was during extensive remodeling, the pool was still closed.





And they had all this material staged there for the pool deck.





Based on our last stay at the hotel, Fran and I came dressed for dinner, so that we didn’t have to hassle if the room wasn’t ready. But we didn’t have to worry about that.  We had a 6:30 reservation at S55 so we started to head over there around 6PM.  We met Jenny and her DH in the lobby and they sent their kids off to the parks so we could have adult time.

I started off with my regular Belvedere Gibson.





Besides the obvious part of getting together with friends, our purpose was to get rid of some of my wines that were well overdue for drinking.  You see it was around this time that we had moved the wine cabinet to the new house. I had to take all the wine out for moving, and as I did that it made me realize just how many nice wines (and even average wines) I have that are well aged and ready to be drank. 

PSA: If you’re planning to come to So Cal and enjoy finely aged wines, let me know, I would be happy to share a bottle of two over a dinner that is worthy of the corkage fees!

So back to the Steakhouse…I failed at taking people pictures, but did get all the food!  It seems that all the rage at Steakhouses these days is to serve a piece of thick cut bacon as an appetizer. We were all over that!  However, now that I look at the menu, they don’t seem to have it anymore.  Now they have Pork Belly and Octopus.  While I like both, I’m not sure I like them together. This was our bacon dish.  Yummy!





We also got these toasted raviolis which are not on the menu any longer.





Our main reason for coming to dinner was to enjoy some nicely aged wines from my cellar, so here are the first two bottles that we opened.









We got the onion soup au gratin which was excellent.





Fran, Jill and I split the Cowboy Ribeye, which they brought to the table already sliced.





I believe Jenny and Michael split the Filet, but I didn’t get a picture.

We got three desserts and sort of just shared them.  24-Layer Chocolate Cake (Chocolate Sponge Cake, Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate and Nutella, Mint Chocolate Chip Gelato)


 
Fried New York-style Cheesecake (Meyer Lemon Macaroon, Strawberry Sorbet, Sugar Cookie Streusel)


 
Tres Leches Cake (California Navel Orange, Candied Pecans, Grand Marnier, Tangerine Sorbet)





At the end of the evening, Jenny posted this picture on Instagram with the caption “Only one survived.”





It was on this night that Jenny decided that if they were going to make their move to So Cal that they needed to make a positive statement, so it was that night she started saying, “We live here, we are just homeless!”  Thus was born the hashtag, #WeLiveHere

And now when I am posting this, they do live here and are NOT homeless!


----------



## Pinkocto

Those desserts look A-MAY-ZING!!!   

Your view is sooooo cool!!!  I can never see too many pictures of those villas, and I'm even more excited to have a 1BR for our upcoming visit.

How fun to have Jill come and share the weekend.

I like your gray top.

Did they do a huge refurb of the pool?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Finally catching up again over here!  I needed to check out your version of your meetup with @Steppesister  and @pkondz  just so I know what actually happened...



franandaj said:


> So I’m offering the second and alternate view of three DISers meeting up at the end of March. You see @pkondz and his daughter had made a trip to the Southwestern US, and @Steppesister decided to tag along for the Disneyland part. Since I live here, most of you know I’m usually happy to take a day or two (if I’m not swamped) to come out for a DISmeet!



And we're all grateful for it!



franandaj said:


> I must confess that I did not take these pictures that day, but instead of providing an update with no pictures, I have recycled some pictures from the past.



Cool!  A DISboard clip show.



franandaj said:


> The one I do remember was at the end he said, “It’s been great traveling with you today, if you had a good time, my name is John, if not, my name is Ponzi!”







franandaj said:


> Next up was Indiana Jones, we were able to survive our journey despite encounters with rats, snakes and treacherous caverns.



 It hurts whenever I see this.



franandaj said:


> By this time, we had worked up quite an appetite. The Plaza Inn was our choice for this meal and I split this Chicken Dinner plate with pkondz. Who says he doesn’t know how to share?



What, did he give you the mashed potatoes or something?



franandaj said:


> I specifically “engineered” our route into Carsland to take the same one that I had when I entered it for the first time. As you will see from everyone elses posts, they thought it was just as stunning.



 Good call!



franandaj said:


> We had lots of laughs, especially watching Liesa spill her drink!



Looks like you guys are having a blast.  



franandaj said:


> But first we took a picture to document the meet and the fact that we all clean up decently.



Not too shabby at all!  So great that you were able to give them that experience. 



franandaj said:


> I was able to dig up a few pictures of the lounge itself.



I think I actually prefer the ambience in the lounge to the club.  Is that sacrilege?



franandaj said:


> I love this picture of the musicians. When the instruments in the picture are playing in the ambient music, the performers leave the picture and take their place at their instruments in the bar. Very cool!



No way!  That's really cool!



franandaj said:


> We behaved ourselves for the most part, however, I do remember Liesa offering a taste of her wine to pkondz, telling him that it was “a little woody.” He seemed to take offense at this and retorted something back that made us all laugh.







franandaj said:


> “Due to high winds, the fireworks have been cancelled this evening.”







franandaj said:


> This was a trying day. For us we had a situation brewing that we had to address before we could actually go have fun. I can’t talk about it in case it actually comes to fruition, but we couldn’t leave until we had this completely solved on our end.



That doesn't sound fun.  Hope it turned out ok.



franandaj said:


> After a while, the crazy antics got to be a little loud and we got tired of the constant clanging and sirens wailing and decided to part company.



I'm surprised you lasted as long as you did with @pkondz carrying on like that.



franandaj said:


> Teriyaki Chicken Pineapple sliders



That sounds yummy!



franandaj said:


> It was pretty good, but there was a big difference between what he cooked on stage and what we were served



That doesn't even look like the same dish!

Sorry that day was so exhausting.  It sounds like you've been running ragged lately!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Finally the day had come that we were checking in and jedijill had flown in for the weekend and was going to be crashing on our couch in the one bedroom villa.



How nice that she was able to join you.



franandaj said:


> I’m thinking that she hadn’t arrived yet. While at the AP area, they offered us complimentary seats at the 6PM culinary demo, but unfortunately we had a dinner reservation, hence why I only ate a wedge salad.



That is nice that they offered this. What a shame that this clashed with your plans.



franandaj said:


> t seems that all the rage at Steakhouses these days is to serve a piece of thick cut bacon as an appetizer.



This is a trend I can get behind.



franandaj said:


> We also got these toasted raviolis which are not on the menu any longer.



They look lovely. What a shame that they are no longer on the menu.



franandaj said:


> Fran, Jill and I split the Cowboy Ribeye, which they brought to the table already sliced.



That looks amazing.

Corinna


----------



## jedijill

You've had some awesome Dis meets this year!  

Thanks so much of inviting me for the weekend!  It was so much fun spending time with you guys and Jenny and her family!  That wine was AMAZING!!!!  You know I'm up for helping you drink as much as you need!  Dinner at S55 was great!  So tasty and I'm glad we all split food...it was soooo much!

Jill in CO


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Huh. Interesting. I'm sure Disney only uses pasteurized eggs as they freak out about raw oysters and won't serve them at their restaurants.



I"m sure of it! And yeah, come to think of it, now that you've mentioned it, I've never seen oysters or an oyster bar at any Disney park. Now I know!



franandaj said:


> It was very good!



Yes!! I'd have that again in a heartbeat!



franandaj said:


> I was too, but I still love a good cheese course!



 Me too... but food (and drink) overload!



franandaj said:


> Well, I guess I"m looking forward to that.



Eventually, I'll find time to write again! 



franandaj said:


> They are quite different aren't they?



Yes, I had no idea! I like them both though!



franandaj said:


> I didn't want to disclose that. I saved it for your TR.



I've never done tandem TRs before, and I like how while they are the same, they are also quite unique to the author's personalities and photos. Fun!



franandaj said:


> Again, thought I'd let him talk about this one as well....



It'll be nice to hear his rendition as well! 



franandaj said:


> Maybe then it was your drink? I don't remember too well. I do know that pkondz gave me his Margarita because he didn't like it.



Not quite. Well, not THAT one anyway. 





franandaj said:


> Well I'm curious to hear it....





franandaj said:


> It was inevitable. Our first two days we pushed it hard and even though we only had a brief meeting on Friday the stress of the morning stuff made it a tiring day as well. After three days of pushing it, the fourth day I was tired waking up so when the demo came around at 6PM I couldn't help but be tired.


----------



## Steppesister

Alison,

If I could hop on a plane tomorrow I would come to share in those aged beauties and pay all the corkage fees myself. Yum!!

Dinner looked amazing, but holy smokedogs! That cake! WOWZA!!  Sounded like you all had a really wonderful time together and I'm glad Jill (hi @jedijill ) could camp out on your couch in the Villa. Yes, you are right, those rooms are simply gorgeous; What a view!!

I gotta say it: I love deviled eggs. Those look really yummy! With trout, nice combo there!

Lastly, you two look great all gussied up for dinner.


----------



## franandaj

I'm not ignoring your comments and such, but I just found out about photobucket's upcoming highway robbery!  Some of you are already affected by this money grab, if you had a free account, your pictures are toast and the only option is to take the $399 per year option.  Luckily I ran out of storage years ago and upgraded to a Plus account, so I have until Dec. 31, 2018 until my pictures are history.  In the meantime please indulge me as I try out an alternative option for photo hosting.  I know it works, but I'm trying a few options that might be a little less time consuming, so let's look at few pictures from my own hosting site, and see how posting them works out here.


The first test.


I like to write up my updates in advance in Google documents.  I’m going to just paste the URL of the picture into this document and then paste it into the browser to see if I can keep doing it the same way that I have been, just using a different site for the hosting.


http://www.longproperties.biz/2520_NOOK.jpg


http://www.longproperties.biz/AKL5.jpg


http://www.longproperties.biz/SpringConcert.jpg


I’m hoping that these images come up with just typing the URL.  If so I’m going to redo my next couple updates that I’ve already written before posting them.  Then I will go back and edit my previous TRs (with as much time as I have  ) as I have time…..



So let’s see how this test goes!


----------



## franandaj

franandaj said:


> I'm not ignoring your comments and such, but I just found out about photobucket's upcoming highway robbery!  Some of you are already affected by this money grab, if you had a free account, your pictures are toast and the only option is to take the $399 per year option.  Luckily I ran out of storage years ago and upgraded to a Plus account, so I have until Dec. 31, 2018 until my pictures are history.  In the meantime please indulge me as I try out an alternative option for photo hosting.  I know it works, but I'm trying a few options that might be a little less time consuming, so let's look at few pictures from my own hosting site, and see how posting them works out here.
> 
> 
> The first test.
> 
> 
> I like to write up my updates in advance in Google documents.  I’m going to just paste the URL of the picture into this document and then paste it into the browser to see if I can keep doing it the same way that I have been, just using a different site for the hosting.
> 
> 
> http://www.longproperties.biz/2520_NOOK.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.longproperties.biz/AKL5.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.longproperties.biz/SpringConcert.jpg
> 
> 
> I’m hoping that these images come up with just typing the URL.  If so I’m going to redo my next couple updates that I’ve already written before posting them.  Then I will go back and edit my previous TRs (with as much time as I have  ) as I have time…..
> 
> 
> 
> So let’s see how this test goes!



OK so obviously that test did not work.  Looks like I will have to do it the slow way by using the photo icon.


----------



## Steppesister

WHAT THE.... YOU KNOW WHAT?!!?!

$399 as in Three. Hundred. Ninety. Nine. Dollars!? What kind of moron would pay that?

Buh-bye PB.

You suck!

(And no, I do not have time to go back and re-do all my TRs. Such a colossal shame. Color me pissed.)

...hoping there is supposed to be a decimal point in there between the 3 and the first 9.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> WHAT THE.... YOU KNOW WHAT?!!?!
> 
> $399 as in Three. Hundred. Ninety. Nine. Dollars!? What kind of moron would pay that?
> 
> Buh-bye PB.
> 
> You suck!
> 
> (And no, I do not have time to go back and re-do all my TRs. Such a colossal shame. Color me pissed.)
> 
> ...hoping there is supposed to be a decimal point in there between the 3 and the first 9.



I read it on another TR and was like...."whaaaaaaaat?  That must be the price with the conversion to the Euro (it was someone in Europe), I had noticed that some people's signatures were wonky."  Then today I did some investigating, yup Three Hundred Ninety Nine US Greenback dollars per year!  Uh-uh, no way.  I think I'm paying $89 per year for the Plus plan.    i'm not willing to invest more than $100 per year to write TRs, so I figured out a way, it will just be a little more labor intensive when I am posting the updates and I will have more chance of people posting inbetween multi post updates.  It might change the way that I think about posts and keep them to 35 pics per post with more frequent updates.


----------



## irene_dsc

franandaj said:


> I'm not ignoring your comments and such, but I just found out about photobucket's upcoming highway robbery! Some of you are already affected by this money grab, if you had a free account, your pictures are toast and the only option is to take the $399 per year option. Luckily I ran out of storage years ago and upgraded to a Plus account, so I have until Dec. 31, 2018 until my pictures are history.



$399??? Oh.My.Goldfish.  That is crazy!  I haven't used photobucket in years, so it definitely doesn't affect my most recent TR (so recent, 2015!).  I can't remember what I used for my first one.  It does mean my photos from one of my old parenting forums will all go away, but I doubt anyone has looked at that in years.  At least I didn't use it for storage!

I have been using the upload image in post thing all along, but saving things down so they aren't quite as huge on the page.  It's been a while, so I forget what settings I was using.


----------



## dizneeat

*So I stirred up a hornets' nest with my photobucket post. 
*
*And if you think about using another hosting site ..... I am pretty happy with my new one so far ......... now that I kind of figured it out.  *


----------



## Pinkocto

Wowza!!! Such a pain in the rear  I haven't had time to look into how it affects my $24.99 yearly perscription.  Guess I'll be finding something else as well.


----------



## Nora03

These photos look good Allison. So happy you have a solution so that we can see them. By the way, Did you attend D23 this weekend? I've been seeing lots of announcements. Hope we can see some of the new attractions someday.  We don't go to WDW every year and it's getting harder for me to get around. Used a scooter last year and it worked out well. Staying at the Boardwalk helped too. I enjoy reading your trip reports and appreciate you sharing them with us.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Those desserts look A-MAY-ZING!!!
> 
> Your view is sooooo cool!!! I can never see too many pictures of those villas, and I'm even more excited to have a 1BR for our upcoming visit.





Pinkocto said:


> How fun to have Jill come and share the weekend.
> 
> I like your gray top.



Thanks!  We had come dressed for the evening based on our experience the month before.



Pinkocto said:


> Did they do a huge refurb of the pool?



Huge would be an understatement.  You might not notice because they practically put it back the way it was before, but the entire pool area was torn up for months this past Winter.  I should have taken a picture from the 6th floor window back in March, it was a serious redo of the pool.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Finally catching up again over here! I needed to check out your version of your meetup with @Steppesister and @pkondz just so I know what actually happened...



We'll have to see how @pkondz tells it whenever he gets there.  :roleyes1



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And we're all grateful for it!



You're welcome!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! A DISboard clip show.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> It hurts whenever I see this.



Well you need a redo!  Come back and I'll be sure that you get on it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What, did he give you the mashed potatoes or something?



Actually he let me choose the piece of chicken I wanted and let me have the biscuit, and most of the mashed potatoes and green beans!  There is a reason he is so skinny and I'm not!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you guys are having a blast.



We were!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not too shabby at all! So great that you were able to give them that experience.



It was lots of fun!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think I actually prefer the ambience in the lounge to the club. Is that sacrilege?



No, I think a lot of people do.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That doesn't sound fun. Hope it turned out ok.



Well it is still unresolved as of yet, so I hope it doesn't come to fruition.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm surprised you lasted as long as you did with @pkondz carrying on like that.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That doesn't even look like the same dish!
> 
> Sorry that day was so exhausting. It sounds like you've been running ragged lately!



As fun as Disney can be, when you have to go home and do daily tasks afterwards (like feed the cats, take out the trash, do the dishes, etc) before you go to bed it can be rather tiring.  After four days of that I needed a break!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> How nice that she was able to join you.



Its nice that Denver is only a couple hours plane trip!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is nice that they offered this. What a shame that this clashed with your plans.



I have a feeling most of those smaller demos were lacking in attendance.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This is a trend I can get behind.



Me too!



dolphingirl47 said:


> They look lovely. What a shame that they are no longer on the menu.



That's one unfortunate thing about seasonal menus, is that when you like something it goes away in a few months.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks amazing.



It was, we love our giant Rib Eyes!



jedijill said:


> You've had some awesome Dis meets this year!





jedijill said:


> Thanks so much of inviting me for the weekend! It was so much fun spending time with you guys and Jenny and her family! That wine was AMAZING!!!! You know I'm up for helping you drink as much as you need! Dinner at S55 was great! So tasty and I'm glad we all split food...it was soooo much!



Technically only three, four if you count Jenny, but she lives here!  But we made them all quality meeting times!



Steppesister said:


> I"m sure of it! And yeah, come to think of it, now that you've mentioned it, I've never seen oysters or an oyster bar at any Disney park. Now I know!



Yeah, I remember the chef at Steakhouse 55 saying many years ago that he wanted to serve oysters and Disney wouldn't let him, so he served the Oyster of the Chicken.  You can find Oysters at Brennan's in Downtown Disney and the Boathouse at Disney Springs.



Steppesister said:


> Yes!! I'd have that again in a heartbeat!



Now the seasonal soup is a corn chowder or something...



Steppesister said:


> Me too... but food (and drink) overload!



Yes, that's very easy to do.  Especially since the portion sizes are now just right.  When it first reopened everything was tiny and you left hungry.



Steppesister said:


> Eventually, I'll find time to write again!



I see that you have.  I am at least one chapter behind, and I owe you some picture answers.



Steppesister said:


> Yes, I had no idea! I like them both though!



I like ours for the intimacy of the place, but the other one is fun since you don't feel so claustrophobic.  I still think they could have a couple more tables in there though.



Steppesister said:


> I've never done tandem TRs before, and I like how while they are the same, they are also quite unique to the author's personalities and photos. Fun!



I've done them before, but then again the other person's trip included so much more than just our meet ups it took months before the different chapters were revealed.  Sort of like @pkondz.



Steppesister said:


> It'll be nice to hear his rendition as well!



Speaking of him....



Steppesister said:


> Not quite. Well, not THAT one anyway.



I guess we find out in the next update.  Or did you reveal it in the one you just did?



Steppesister said:


> If I could hop on a plane tomorrow I would come to share in those aged beauties and pay all the corkage fees myself. Yum!!



We could even make dinner at home and avoid the corkage fee. With two cooks I wouldn't be too tired to enjoy the nice wine!



Steppesister said:


> Dinner looked amazing, but holy smokedogs! That cake! WOWZA!! Sounded like you all had a really wonderful time together and I'm glad Jill (hi @jedijill ) could camp out on your couch in the Villa. Yes, you are right, those rooms are simply gorgeous; What a view!!



I love that particular Villa!  It's the best! We did have a great time together and have more times planned!



Steppesister said:


> I gotta say it: I love deviled eggs. Those look really yummy! With trout, nice combo there!



I'm not a fan, but I like to make them for Fran.  I only like my yolks runny.



Steppesister said:


> Lastly, you two look great all gussied up for dinner.



Thanks!



irene_dsc said:


> $399??? Oh.My.Goldfish. That is crazy! I haven't used photobucket in years, so it definitely doesn't affect my most recent TR (so recent, 2015!). I can't remember what I used for my first one. It does mean my photos from one of my old parenting forums will all go away, but I doubt anyone has looked at that in years. At least I didn't use it for storage!



It is crazy!  I can't believe that they think people will pay like that for things like Trip Reports.  I pretty much haven't logged in there since the day I did the tests over here!



irene_dsc said:


> I have been using the upload image in post thing all along, but saving things down so they aren't quite as huge on the page. It's been a while, so I forget what settings I was using.



I did a test on my other TR and saved them down to the same resolution that I do with our vacant apartment photos.  One person so far couldn't see them on her iPad.



dizneeat said:


> *So I stirred up a hornets' nest with my photobucket post.
> *
> *And if you think about using another hosting site ..... I am pretty happy with my new one so far ......... now that I kind of figured it out.  *



So far I'm OK with my solution.  It's not as tedious as I thought it would be and it makes me think out the pictures that I want to use more clearly.



Pinkocto said:


> Wowza!!! Such a pain in the rear  I haven't had time to look into how it affects my $24.99 yearly perscription.  Guess I'll be finding something else as well.



You'll be OK until December 2018.  Any Plus account is good until then, it was all the free users who got cut out.



Nora03 said:


> These photos look good Allison. So happy you have a solution so that we can see them. By the way, Did you attend D23 this weekend? I've been seeing lots of announcements. Hope we can see some of the new attractions someday.  We don't go to WDW every year and it's getting harder for me to get around. Used a scooter last year and it worked out well. Staying at the Boardwalk helped too. I enjoy reading your trip reports and appreciate you sharing them with us.



We did not go to D23.  No money.     My next update on this TR will have the pictures from my new hosting site.  I'm glad that a scooter works for you.  You'll see on the other TR that I find out it is a necessity for getting around WDW, the hard way.


----------



## pkondz

Who? Me?
So far behind that I despair I may never catch up?

Why... yes!

Well... <rolls up sleeves>



franandaj said:


> I think they're really a California thing. They grow south of the Bay Area and I think you need to develop a taste for them. I was introduced about 30 or so years ago. You steam the whole artichoke and then remove the inedible part (the choke which is in the middle. Some remove the choke before cooking, but I find it easier once it's tenderized from cooking),



Why would someone deliberately eat something that has the word "choke" as part of it.
Are you required to take training in Heimlich manoeuvers beforehand?



franandaj said:


> I'd make you one when you visit, if you're interested in trying it.



Hmmm....
Okay, honest answer here.
Yes. No.

Yes. I actually would like to try it.
But.... if I don't like it, I would feel it would be an insult to you and choke it down (see what I did there?) anyway.
And if it tasted anything like a Brussels sprout.... I wouldn't be able to do even that.



franandaj said:


> I didn't even want to order it, but Fran was feeling adventurous.



Adventure is out there!
so were vomitoriums.



franandaj said:


> You'll see that soon in the other TR, but the point and shoot doesn't have an on and off for the auto focus. At least that I know of.



Ah! Point and shoot. No. You shouldn't be able to turn it off. Hmmm.... Lens film? Focal point changed? Dunno.



franandaj said:


> Every speaker ran the risk of running overtime. They get up there and just can't help but keep talking!



That's a good thing. Shows passion.



franandaj said:


> Yeah, if I have a choice of bacon, cheese, teriyaki sliders or artichokes, guess which one loses.



what do I get if I guess right???


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Since I live here, most of you know I’m usually happy to take a day or two (if I’m not swamped) to come out for a DISmeet!



I didn't know... and thank you so much for being our hostess and guide that day.
You truly helped make mine and Kay's day special.
It did not go unnoticed that you went above and beyond
and I won't soon forget your kindness to me and my daughter.



franandaj said:


> So this had been planned for several months and our first day was going to be full of some power touring.



Don't let her fool you, folks.
When she says that it had been planned for several months....
She means _she_ planned it for several months.
A lot of time and effort went into that day.

Thank you again Alison.



franandaj said:


> I think that band rehearsal had been canceled for the night before



It had. Or at least I remember that you didn't go.



franandaj said:


> In fact, I was there by 9:30, half an hour before our scheduled meeting time of 10AM.



You were? Shoot. We could have met up earlier then.



franandaj said:


> They were going to get a locker for his backpack, but since I had my scooter with me, I suggested he just put it in the bag on the back.



And that's where it was the rest of the day. (Except when I'd occasionally take it out to shoot.)
Thanks, Alison! 
You were like my own personal Sherpa.



franandaj said:


> Our first ride was the Jungle Cruise. I must confess that I did not take these pictures that day, but instead of providing an update with no pictures, I have recycled some pictures from the past.



Then you're going to do better than I.
I don't think I took any... and won't have any recyclables.



franandaj said:


> He did single out Ponzi a couple times, I believe.



Correct.


Jerk.







franandaj said:


> The one I do remember was at the end he said, “It’s been great traveling with you today, if you had a good time, my name is John, if not, my name is Ponzi!” We all got a good laugh out of that one.



Yes. Ha. Ha. Funny.

He did not receive a tip.



franandaj said:


> And of Course Pirates of the Caribbean! Both Liesa and I ended up with soaked butts!



That's right! I remember the screaming!



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


> We stopped for some beignets after that, I stole this picture from Liesa’s TR! I wolfed down mine Beignet so fast, I don’t have one to show.



 They _were_ good!



franandaj said:


>



Whoops! I see you too, did not get the new and improved version of this photo.

Here:





_Much_ better. More appealing to the eye.



franandaj said:


> Then we moved on to the Haunted Mansion.



yussssss...



franandaj said:


> I believe that next up was Big Thunder…



Sure?



franandaj said:


>



Love that one.



franandaj said:


> The Plaza Inn was our choice for this meal and I split this Chicken Dinner plate with pkondz. Who says he doesn’t know how to share?



Not true.
What really happened was I dropped my fork on the floor so went to get another one.
When I came back, Alison had swiped half my food.

Lucky I'd dropped my fork... otherwise I would've stabbed her in the hand with it if she'd tried that in my presence.



franandaj said:


> I don’t remember if we rode Star Tours and Space Mountain next



Sure?



franandaj said:


> we got our obligatory Dole Whip



YESSSS!!!!



franandaj said:


> and according to Liesa’s photos we also rode Finding Nemo submarines, but somewhere in time, those things happened.



Yup. We did. sometime.



franandaj said:


>



Dang. I'm at work so I can't crop myself out to give you a more pleasing photo.
You guys look nice, though. 



franandaj said:


> On our way to TSMM, we saw Francisco (our favorite Disneyland cat).



Yes we did! 



franandaj said:


> Upon riding TSMM, I was still a beaver.



I beat everyone! I did!! Hahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!



franandaj said:


> I specifically “engineered” our route into Carsland to take the same one that I had when I entered it for the first time.



I appreciate that. Really.



franandaj said:


> As you will see from everyone elses posts, they thought it was just as stunning.







franandaj said:


> Mini Hot Dogs wrapped in Puff Pastry




Sorry. I know you liked them. I blinked and.... Kay had eaten them all. So I ordered another round for everyone else... and she ate those too.





Kids. You can't shoot them and you can't shoot them.



franandaj said:


> Flatbread with a bunch of stuff on it. I only remember cauliflower and didn’t want to eat that.



There was? Funny... I don't remember that. And certainly didn't taste that.



franandaj said:


> We had lots of laughs, especially watching Liesa spill her drink!



Poor Liesa. She was just mortified.



franandaj said:


> And when they saw Kay’s Birthday Button, they brought her out a dish of ice cream!



Kay was very surprised and pleased by that. 



franandaj said:


> The other three were going to watch World of Color, but I was tired. Fran had dropped me off in the morning and I called her when we were around an hour from being done. I said my temporary goodbyes (we were meeting again the next day) and sent them off to secure seating for the show.



and off we went!
Thanks again for a wonderful day, Alison!


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> And do you still have all your fingers???



She's lucky I was away from the table! See previous post.



franandaj said:


> Actually he was quite kind...



You were lucky. I got distracted.



Steppesister said:


> OH look!! The beautiful drink I decorated the table with.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So I have to admit that I was spending so much time enjoying the company that I mostly failed with pictures over these few days.



Me too! To both of those statements!



franandaj said:


> pkondz, who has yet to start his TR on this adventure



I'm getting there!! Sheesh!



franandaj said:


> I knew that I would be tired from the touring of the day before.



I'm sorry about that Alison. I still feel badly about that.
I tried to go at your pace as much as possible, but I knew we were tiring you out. I'm sorry.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I would pick up the whole crew and they would ride in with us







franandaj said:


> She ended up meeting us at the newly designated meeting point at DTD right at about the same time we arrived, so it all worked out fine.



Frankly I was shocked that it worked out as well as it did.



franandaj said:


> But first we took a picture to document the meet and the fact that we all clean up decently.



Well, 2/3rds of us. And by "us" I mean you and Liesa.



franandaj said:


>



Man, I just love that glass! Every time I see it (i.e. when you post a photo) I want some.
Then I remember that no one I know (including me) who comes to my house drinks martinis, so....



franandaj said:


> And I don’t know what this was the pkondz had. Some sort of fizz with egg whites or something like that.



Sure! It was a fizz of some sort. Sure! Yep!



franandaj said:


> When the instruments in the picture are playing in the ambient music, the performers leave the picture and take their place at their instruments in the bar. Very cool!



Very cool! That may be the one thing I tell people the most about when they ask about the trip.



franandaj said:


> I only took pictures of mine and Fran’s food and occasionally Liesa’s,



Surreptitiously?



franandaj said:


> We’ll have to see when pkondz gets around to his report,



Um..... Uh....... If I can find the receipt, maybe. Otherwise it will be "We ate good eats."



franandaj said:


> I know that Liesa went with the Sauteed Escargot, Parsley Garlic Butter, Toasted Brioche. This was definitely the most odd presentation I have seen for Escargot.



It was definitely not what I was expecting!

And.... Please don't take offense, but... The Keg's is _much_ better.



franandaj said:


> Next course quite a few of us ordered the Club 33 Five Onion Soup, Brioche Croutons, Gruyere Cloud. This was good, but not at all what I expected.



Nor I. I was expecting a bowl topped with yummy melted cheese.
But the presentation was worth it!



franandaj said:


> She enjoyed this but would really prefer a proper Wiener Schnitzel.



I would think so!



franandaj said:


> We behaved ourselves for the most part, however, I do remember Liesa offering a taste of her wine to pkondz, telling him that it was “a little woody.” He seemed to take offense at this and retorted something back that made us all laugh.



 I forgot that!


And.... I have no idea what you could be talking about.  



franandaj said:


> Somewhere in there corn dogs from the little red wagon happened.



Grrrr.....

That can wait until my TR.



franandaj said:


> Pkondz and his daughter found us just in the nick of time before the nighttime spectaculars started.



Ditto for this.

I love my kid, but... sometimes....



franandaj said:


> While we waited for the fireworks to start, they kept making the announcement “Due to high winds, there is the possibility the fireworks may be cancelled.”



I kept thinking they'd say "_have_ been cancelled".



franandaj said:


> the lights came on the music stopped and an announcement came over the PA. “Due to high winds, the fireworks have been cancelled this evening.” The collective groan from the audience was definitely sad, but what can you do when an entire community builds itself around a major tourist destination.



And then they did... and I was okay with it. It had been a good show up to that point, despite the fireworks being off center due to the winds.



franandaj said:


> I said goodbye to pkondz and Kay who would be on their own for the duration of their trip, they had their own plans for the rest of the night.



<sigh>
Yeah.... Well....

Then again, it did lead to Kay having her first celebrity sighting.



franandaj said:


> Due to unforseen circumstances, pkondz was even able to join us.







franandaj said:


> Fran ordered a burger.



I was trying to remember that. Did you wind up taking some home?



franandaj said:


> We got an order of the Chicken and Lettuce cups for the table.



This I remember.



franandaj said:


> I got the Tuna Poke, no one wanted to share it with me.



You never offered, so I didn't dare.



franandaj said:


> Eventually Liesa ordered an Uh-ohah, sorry if I’m stealing your fire!



Pun intended? 



franandaj said:


>



Okay, seriously. I don't know if that was a lucky shot or you planned it.
Either way, that is one cool photo!



franandaj said:


> You’ll have to see their TRs for that part of the story…..



I'm getting there!!! Geez!!



franandaj said:


> On this day we had our second Celebrity Chef Demo, it was Guy Fieri.



Cool! I'd go see that one, for sure!



franandaj said:


> his was the only sold out demo.



Not surprised.



franandaj said:


> I got one of the Teriyaki Chicken Pineapple sliders from the booth close by



Yumm...



franandaj said:


> He came out all smiles and such.



Again, no surprise.



franandaj said:


> And then we were immediately given a margarita.



Nice! Right out of the gate.



franandaj said:


> He demonstrated how to make it, and I took notes, but obviously the glass of wine and the margarita had affected me as my writing is sloppy and instructions are very succinct.







franandaj said:


> It was pretty good, but there was a big difference between what he cooked on stage and what we were served



Not even an attempt to be close. Unimpressed.



franandaj said:


> This is what we were served. I thought it was pretty good, but it was a little salty, and I’m not a huge fan of arugula.



The order of ingredients is different. Looks heavier too.



franandaj said:


> we had the opportunity to meet and have a photo op with Guy, but I was tired.



Too bad.



franandaj said:


> Plus I got a photo op with him the year before.



Ah. That's okay, then.



franandaj said:


> I was so exhausted I was lucky to get back to the car, load Fran’s scooter on the back and stay awake on the drive home!



Poor Alison. I've seen you loading the scooter. You work hard, lady.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> I'm SO glad that we chose this place. It was perfect for another fun meetup and I got a chance to compare the 2 TSs.



And I'm so glad you guys thought of me! 



Steppesister said:


> (And I'll let him share his story on how it came to be another foursome. )



Uh... I have no recollection. PM me!



franandaj said:


> I'm sure Disney only uses pasteurized eggs as they freak out about raw oysters and won't serve them at their restaurants.



Really! Didn't know that.



franandaj said:


> Again, thought I'd let him talk about this one as well....



Okay.... _You_ PM me! You both remember something about it that I don't!

Unless... Hmmm... Yeah, better PM me. I _think_ I know, but...



franandaj said:


> Maybe then it was your drink? I don't remember too well. I do know that pkondz gave me his Margarita because he didn't like it.



A Marg? You sure? I usually like those. Could be, though.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Fran and I don’t mind sharing the room, but we don’t share a bathroom with anyone besides the two of us!



Ugh... please don't mention that.... I have an upcoming trip and... well....



franandaj said:


> She tried the Deviled Eggs with Trout and liked them.



Those look good! I love deviled eggs. Need to make more...



franandaj said:


> She also got the salmon, this wasn’t as good.



Doesn't look that special, too.



franandaj said:


> I went back to the Bacon Booth and got a wedge salad.



Now _that_ looks good! Was that just a ranch dressing on it, do you remember Alison?



franandaj said:


> Then we went over to the AP area and got our pictures taken. I’m not sure if Jill was with us at this point, I don’t remember.



Nope. Cause I don't see her.
(And you guys look very nice!)



franandaj said:


> We decided to book it for the two of us, and Fran said that she was happy to spend the time sleeping while we drank wine.



And if you drink enough wine, you'll be sleeping too!



franandaj said:


> Sorry if you’re sick of seeing these pictures, but I just love the rooms here at the VGC!



Post away! I like seeing 'em.



franandaj said:


>



Love that tub. Anytime a room has a good tub, I'm happy.



franandaj said:


>



Big shower!



franandaj said:


>



With a bench too! And unlimited hot water... I ain't coming out.



franandaj said:


> We had a killer view!



Nice!



franandaj said:


> This was during extensive remodeling, the pool was still closed.



Did that bother you? Do you use it? I myself almost never do.



franandaj said:


> We met Jenny and her DH in the lobby and they sent their kids off to the parks so we could have adult time.



Love it when the rugrats get old enough to go away.



franandaj said:


> PSA: If you’re planning to come to So Cal and enjoy finely aged wines, let me know, I would be happy to share a bottle of two over a dinner that is worthy of the corkage fees!



Well... I typically don't enjoy reds that much. Sometimes not at all. I prefer whites and prefer sweeter to dry.

So.... there ya go.



franandaj said:


> So back to the Steakhouse…I failed at taking people pictures, but did get all the food!



 I'm the same way.



franandaj said:


> It seems that all the rage at Steakhouses these days is to serve a piece of thick cut bacon as an appetizer.



It is? I approve!



franandaj said:


> Now they have Pork Belly and Octopus.



Fail!



franandaj said:


> We got the onion soup au gratin which was excellent.



Same service!



franandaj said:


> Fran, Jill and I split the Cowboy Ribeye, which they brought to the table already sliced.



mmmm... that looks good. Was it?



franandaj said:


> 24-Layer Chocolate Cake (Chocolate Sponge Cake, Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate and Nutella, Mint Chocolate Chip Gelato)







franandaj said:


> At the end of the evening, Jenny posted this picture on Instagram with the caption “Only one survived.”







franandaj said:


> It was on this night that Jenny decided that if they were going to make their move to So Cal that they needed to make a positive statement, so it was that night she started saying, “We live here, we are just homeless!” Thus was born the hashtag, #WeLiveHere



Ah!



franandaj said:


> And now when I am posting this, they do live here and are NOT homeless!







franandaj said:


> So let’s see how this test goes!



Not well.



franandaj said:


> OK so obviously that test did not work. Looks like I will have to do it the slow way by using the photo icon.



Worked!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I may have found a loophole.
Unfortunately, it's not one that's simple to duplicate... well it is... but it would be a bit of a pain.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Sort of like @pkondz.



I'M GETTING THERE!!!!!!!!



franandaj said:


> Speaking of him....



Yes?



franandaj said:


> I'm not a fan, but I like to make them for Fran. I only like my yolks runny.



Q: What do you get when you run in front of a car?
A: Tired.

Q: What do you get when you run behind a car?
A: Exhausted.


Oh! Sorry. Misread.
I thought you said you only like running jokes.


----------



## pkondz

Bam!! Caught up!

Thank goodness you don't have _two_ TRs going.......




oh


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Who? Me?
> So far behind that I despair I may never catch up?
> 
> Why... yes!
> 
> Well... <rolls up sleeves>



So much for getting in my update in the next few minutes.    And I wrote that Tuesday night....

That's OK, you won't be as far behind when I post it.  Now probably on Thursday since I'm working on replies and going "you know where" tomorrow!    which is now today!  



pkondz said:


> Why would someone deliberately eat something that has the word "choke" as part of it.
> Are you required to take training in Heimlich manoeuvers beforehand?



I don't know why the word "choke" made it's way into the name.  The choke is actually a pretty nasty part of the vegetable.  If you know what one looks like, hidden under all those leaves is a tasty heart. But it is protected by fuzzy stuff on top in the middle of the leaves, that's the choke, and once the thing is cooked, I scoop that out of the thing and then you eat the flesh from the leaves as you "dig" down to the heart.

It's kind of a ritual. The bottom or the leaves have the fleshy part, so you dip the leaves and then scrape off the meaty parts. The closer you get to the center the thinner the leaves. Eventually you just take the thin leaves off and place them in the discard bowl with the already eaten leaves. Then you are left with the heart, which is sirt of creamy and meaty all at once. 

When I have an artichoke for dinner, now (as I'm old) it's my entire dinner. If I have it artichokes artichokes side, I never make it to the heart. I get them when they're 2 for $3 or so and it's a nice cheap dinner!



pkondz said:


> Hmmm....
> Okay, honest answer here.
> Yes. No.
> 
> Yes. I actually would like to try it.
> But.... if I don't like it, I would feel it would be an insult to you and choke it down (see what I did there?) anyway.
> And if it tasted anything like a Brussels sprout.... I wouldn't be able to do even that.



It doesn't taste anything like a brussel sprout, and if you eat it the way I described above, I enjoy it much more than when I make a dish with frozen artIchoke hearts.



pkondz said:


> Adventure is out there!
> so were vomitoriums.



And they used leeches.



pkondz said:


> Ah! Point and shoot. No. You shouldn't be able to turn it off. Hmmm.... Lens film? Focal point changed? Dunno.







pkondz said:


> That's a good thing. Shows passion.



Most of the time the person talking is the winemaker, owner or other interested party, so yeah they have passion.



pkondz said:


> what do I get if I guess right???



The happiness that you got it right.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I didn't know... and thank you so much for being our hostess and guide that day.
> You truly helped make mine and Kay's day special.
> It did not go unnoticed that you went above and beyond
> and I won't soon forget your kindness to me and my daughter.



De nada....



pkondz said:


> Don't let her fool you, folks.
> When she says that it had been planned for several months....
> She means _she_ planned it for several months.
> A lot of time and effort went into that day.
> 
> Thank you again Alison.



All I planned was coordinating the days with you and Liesa, the rest planned itself....



pkondz said:


> It had. Or at least I remember that you didn't go.



I wasn't going to go, but I'm pretty sure it was canceled so I didn't have to skip.



pkondz said:


> You were? Shoot. We could have met up earlier then.



Well, I arrived at the resort then but I had to go through security, DTD, and the Esplanade. You guys actually found me as soon as I got there.



pkondz said:


> And that's where it was the rest of the day. (Except when I'd occasionally take it out to shoot.)
> Thanks, Alison!
> You were like my own personal Sherpa.



You're welcome.



pkondz said:


> Then you're going to do better than I.
> I don't think I took any... and won't have any recyclables.



You can steal from me...



pkondz said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> Jerk.







pkondz said:


> Yes. Ha. Ha. Funny.
> 
> He did not receive a tip.



Oh come on, you ate it up!



pkondz said:


> That's right! I remember the screaming!



I believe we suffered in silence. 



pkondz said:


> Whoops! I see you too, did not get the new and improved version of this photo.







pkondz said:


> Not true.
> What really happened was I dropped my fork on the floor so went to get another one.
> When I came back, Alison had swiped half my food.
> 
> Lucky I'd dropped my fork... otherwise I would've stabbed her in the hand with it if she'd tried that in my presence.



Ha! Liar!



pkondz said:


> I beat everyone! I did!! Hahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!



Not surprised, it wasn't until my next time riding that I upped my game.



pkondz said:


> Sorry. I know you liked them. I blinked and.... Kay had eaten them all. So I ordered another round for everyone else... and she ate those too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids. You can't shoot them and you can't shoot them.



I got enough, besides I can always go back and have some more.



pkondz said:


> There was? Funny... I don't remember that. And certainly didn't taste that.



I saw it on the list of toppings and didn't want to risk eating any.



pkondz said:


> Poor Liesa. She was just mortified.



I'm glad the bartender brought her a new drink.



pkondz said:


> Kay was very surprised and pleased by that.



Good, she should be.



pkondz said:


> and off we went!
> Thanks again for a wonderful day, Alison!



Glad I could help you out!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So much for getting in my update in the next few minutes.  And I wrote that Tuesday night....



Yay! I've delayed you so I can keep catching up!



franandaj said:


> I don't know why the word "choke" made it's way into the name. The choke is actually a pretty nasty part of the vegetable. If you know what one looks like, hidden under all those leaves is a tasty heart. But it is protected by fuzzy stuff on top in the middle of the leaves, that's the choke, and once the thing is cooked, I scoop that out of the thing and then you eat the flesh from the leaves as you "dig" down to the heart.
> 
> It's kind of a ritual. The bottom or the leaves have the fleshy part, so you dip the leaves and then scrape off the meaty parts. The closer you get to the center the thinner the leaves. Eventually you just take the thin leaves off and place them in the discard bowl with the already eaten leaves. Then you are left with the heart, which is sirt of creamy and meaty all at once.
> 
> When I have an artichoke for dinner, now (as I'm old) it's my entire dinner. If I have it artichokes artichokes side, I never make it to the heart. I get them when they're 2 for $3 or so and it's a nice cheap dinner!



This sounds wayyyyy complicated.
And probably isn't.



franandaj said:


> It doesn't taste anything like a brussel sprout, and if you eat it the way I described above, I enjoy it much more than when I make a dish with frozen artIchoke hearts.



As described? I'm lost. But if you'd be so kind as to _show_ me (should we dine together again... which I hope will happen next year. ) then I'm game to try it.



franandaj said:


> The happiness that you got it right.



I'd prefer cash.



franandaj said:


> All I planned was coordinating the days with you and Liesa, the rest planned itself....



Uh, huh. Shall I refer you to all the emails that you sent me?



franandaj said:


> Well, I arrived at the resort then but I had to go through security, DTD, and the Esplanade. You guys actually found me as soon as I got there.



Oh. Well, then... timing is everything!



franandaj said:


> You can steal from me...



I just might. 



franandaj said:


> Oh come on, you ate it up!



Yes I did. 



franandaj said:


> I believe we suffered in silence.



Not at the moment of impact.



franandaj said:


> Ha! Liar!



I never tell a lie.

I embellish the truth until it's unrecognizable.



franandaj said:


> Not surprised, it wasn't until my next time riding that I upped my game.



So no longer a beaver?



franandaj said:


> I'm glad the bartender brought her a new drink.



I would expect nothing less... pretty much anywhere.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'm getting there!! Sheesh!



You're doing an admirable job!



pkondz said:


> I'm sorry about that Alison. I still feel badly about that.
> I tried to go at your pace as much as possible, but I knew we were tiring you out. I'm sorry.



It has nothing to do with you.  Anytime I do one of those banzai days at Disney with multiple rides and going all day, it wipes me out.  Like today, we'll go ride Guardians, go have some drinks and food, see F! and then go home.  That's a normal Disney day.  We may ride Guardians twice if there is time!



pkondz said:


> Frankly I was shocked that it worked out as well as it did.



It's really a small area (Disneyland Resort) and I knew where the car rental place was.  Not too far from where we ended up meeting.



pkondz said:


> Well, 2/3rds of us. And by "us" I mean you and Liesa.



I thought you looked quite dapper in that purple shirt.



pkondz said:


> Man, I just love that glass! Every time I see it (i.e. when you post a photo) I want some.
> Then I remember that no one I know (including me) who comes to my house drinks martinis, so....



I think I'll be having another one of those tonight!



pkondz said:


> Sure! It was a fizz of some sort. Sure! Yep!



I'll try and figure out exactly what the drink was....



pkondz said:


> Very cool! That may be the one thing I tell people the most about when they ask about the trip.



Really?  I would have thought it might have been something else.



pkondz said:


> Surreptitiously?



No, I was quite blatant about it.



pkondz said:


> Um..... Uh....... If I can find the receipt, maybe. Otherwise it will be "We ate good eats."



See message....



pkondz said:


> It was definitely not what I was expecting!
> 
> And.... Please don't take offense, but... The Keg's is _much_ better.



No offense taken.  I'm not a fan of everything they serve there.



pkondz said:


> Nor I. I was expecting a bowl topped with yummy melted cheese.
> But the presentation was worth it!



I was going to direct you to my latest update on the other TR, but I see you have found it.  Now THAT's what onion soup should be!



pkondz said:


> I would think so!



We did a tour of the kitchen a couple weeks ago and she even asked the Chef if he could make a good one.  



pkondz said:


> I forgot that!
> 
> 
> And.... I have no idea what you could be talking about.







pkondz said:


> Grrrr.....
> 
> That can wait until my TR.
> 
> Ditto for this.
> 
> I love my kid, but... sometimes....



Hmmmmm......sounds nefarious....



pkondz said:


> I kept thinking they'd say "_have_ been cancelled".



Believe me, I've had that happen plenty of times.



pkondz said:


> And then they did... and I was okay with it. It had been a good show up to that point, despite the fireworks being off center due to the winds.



I haven't actually been back to see them since then.  I don't think I'll make it until September....



pkondz said:


> <sigh>
> Yeah.... Well....
> 
> Then again, it did lead to Kay having her first celebrity sighting.



Huh.  I'll be interested to hear about that.  Rarely do I even recognize celebrities, unless they are chefs.



pkondz said:


> I was trying to remember that. Did you wind up taking some home?



No we ate it all.



pkondz said:


> This I remember.



They were yummy.  



pkondz said:


> You never offered, so I didn't dare.



Yes. Yes, I did. I remember offering it to you and you explained to me that you tried it while you were in Hawaii, and didn't really care for it that much, so you didn't think that Poke on the mainland would be as good or better.



pkondz said:


> Pun intended?



Probably.



pkondz said:


> Okay, seriously. I don't know if that was a lucky shot or you planned it.
> Either way, that is one cool photo!



Actually I got three or four shots that looked like that, I picked the best one.



pkondz said:


> I'm getting there!!! Geez!!



Well if you weren't always galavanting around....   



pkondz said:


> Cool! I'd go see that one, for sure!



You just had to book it within the first week that bookings opened, and paid the $99pp



pkondz said:


> Not even an attempt to be close. Unimpressed.



Yeah, I wasn't either.



pkondz said:


> The order of ingredients is different. Looks heavier too.



He used a piece of meat that weighed about 3/4 of a pound.  Ours was probably 1/8 pound.



pkondz said:


> Poor Alison. I've seen you loading the scooter. You work hard, lady.



Thanks.


----------



## Pinkocto

September!!!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> You're doing an admirable job!



Several TRs to go still.
Including my own.



franandaj said:


> It has nothing to do with you. Anytime I do one of those banzai days at Disney with multiple rides and going all day, it wipes me out. Like today, we'll go ride Guardians, go have some drinks and food, see F! and then go home. That's a normal Disney day. We may ride Guardians twice if there is time!



Still can't get over how you just "pop over to Disney".
I can pop over to the 7-11 and that's about it.



franandaj said:


> I thought you looked quite dapper in that purple shirt.



So you're saying I should wear that to Dapper Day? (If I make it? Still unsure of dates.)



franandaj said:


> I'll try and figure out exactly what the drink was....



Nah. Don't worry about it Alison.
I'll just write "I had a drink." and be good.



franandaj said:


> Really? I would have thought it might have been something else.



Hmmm.... Well, there were a few things.
But that was definitely one of them.



franandaj said:


> No, I was quite blatant about it.



Coercive?



franandaj said:


> See message....



Message?

Ah! Just checked... reply forthcoming. 



franandaj said:


> I was going to direct you to my latest update on the other TR, but I see you have found it. Now THAT's what onion soup should be!







franandaj said:


> We did a tour of the kitchen a couple weeks ago and she even asked the Chef if he could make a good one.



 What did he say?



franandaj said:


> Hmmmmm......sounds nefarious....



Teen angst.



franandaj said:


> I haven't actually been back to see them since then. I don't think I'll make it until September....



Really! Because it's too late?



franandaj said:


> Huh. I'll be interested to hear about that. Rarely do I even recognize celebrities, unless they are chefs.



You may not have heard about this one. We'll see.



franandaj said:


> Yes. Yes, I did. I remember offering it to you and you explained to me that you tried it while you were in Hawaii, and didn't really care for it that much, so you didn't think that Poke on the mainland would be as good or better.



I know. I was just teasing you to see what you'd say.

Did I not taste a tiny bit of it anyway?



franandaj said:


> Well if you weren't always galavanting around....



I have no idea what you mean.
I'm not going on another trip for... five more days.



franandaj said:


> He used a piece of meat that weighed about 3/4 of a pound. Ours was probably 1/8 pound.



Not what I meant by heavy, but... yeah, that too.

I meant even with more meat, his looked lighter than yours. If that makes any sense.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> And I'm so glad you guys thought of me!



I offered as soon as we ended up with that plan. It was only once the drama ensued that you were able to make it happen.



pkondz said:


> Really! Didn't know that.



Yeah, I mentioned it a comment to Liesa that at a Winemaker dinner almost 10 years ago there was a chef who mentioned that "since Disney won't let me serve raw oysters I'm serving you the oyster of the chicken." He also didn't last very long.



pkondz said:


> Okay.... _You_ PM me! You both remember something about it that I don't!
> 
> Unless... Hmmm... Yeah, better PM me. I _think_ I know, but...



I think we figured it out.



pkondz said:


> A Marg? You sure? I usually like those. Could be, though.



It was the only thing on the menu that didn't have rum or coconut in it and you didn't like it.



pkondz said:


> Ugh... please don't mention that.... I have an upcoming trip and... well....



Sharing with daughters or strangers?



pkondz said:


> Those look good! I love deviled eggs. Need to make more...



I have some hard boiled eggs that need to be used up. I think Fran is getting Deviled Eggs for an appetizer tonight.



pkondz said:


> Doesn't look that special, too.



I can't tell you. I don't eat Salmon.



pkondz said:


> Now _that_ looks good! Was that just a ranch dressing on it, do you remember Alison?



It was Point Reyes Blue Cheese Dressing. Now I want a wedge salad for dinner.



pkondz said:


> Nope. Cause I don't see her.
> (And you guys look very nice!)



Actually she would not have able to go there. In fact I think she was there. That picture was taken at a place called AP corner. Only AP holders could enter, they gave you a button (new one each week) and had that photo op, only for AP holders.



pkondz said:


> And if you drink enough wine, you'll be sleeping too!



Maybe.  



pkondz said:


> Post away! I like seeing 'em.



Cool! I won't be back until next year, but I was there a month ago....



pkondz said:


> Love that tub. Anytime a room has a good tub, I'm happy.



That's why I love the DVC one bedrooms!



pkondz said:


> Big shower!







pkondz said:


> With a bench too! And unlimited hot water... I ain't coming out.



Well you're lucky we're out of the drought. Otherwise you'd have pesky little notices requesting that you limit shower times and towel usage.



pkondz said:


> Nice!



One of my favorite hotel views.



pkondz said:


> Did that bother you? Do you use it? I myself almost never do.



I'd have to be staying long term, or at least more than two nights. I think I've only used the pool there once or twice in probably 9 or 10 years.



pkondz said:


> Love it when the rugrats get old enough to go away.



Since I don't have any, I'm not familiar. However, I have noticed that I see far less of my friends with kids that are no longer infants, but not yet teens.



pkondz said:


> Well... I typically don't enjoy reds that much. Sometimes not at all. I prefer whites and prefer sweeter to dry.
> 
> So.... there ya go.



You haven't tried well aged reds...they have a rather unique taste, almost like grape juice, yet better.



pkondz said:


> I'm the same way.



I did that gain last night! 



pkondz said:


> It is? I approve!



Well, we don't get to traditional steakhouses often, but when we ate at Del Frisco's last year they had the same thing recently added to their menu. Does the Keg have something like that?



pkondz said:


> Fail!



Yeah, not my top choice.



pkondz said:


> mmmm... that looks good. Was it?



Very tasty. Now I want steak as well...Dinner tonight may be changing to deviled eggs, wedge salad, steak and Mac and cheese.



pkondz said:


> Ah!



Yes, nice to have friends locally! In fact they joined us watching F! out at the park last night.



pkondz said:


> Worked!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I may have found a loophole.
> Unfortunately, it's not one that's simple to duplicate... well it is... but it would be a bit of a pain.



A loophole with Photobucket?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'M GETTING THERE!!!!!!!!



Yes, you are...



pkondz said:


> Yes?



Well, just wondering where you had vanished to...you were back and then you were gone again.



pkondz said:


> Q: What do you get when you run in front of a car?
> A: Tired.
> 
> Q: What do you get when you run behind a car?
> A: Exhausted.
> 
> 
> Oh! Sorry. Misread.
> I thought you said you only like running jokes.



I need that rim shot smiley. Buh, dum pum.



pkondz said:


> Bam!! Caught up!
> 
> Thank goodness you don't have _two_ TRs going.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh


----------



## rentayenta

#WeLiveHereNowAndWeAreMillionaires

Love the update!  Dinner was fabulous! We need to go back to S55, it's magical.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Yay! I've delayed you so I can keep catching up!



But I'm making up ground!



pkondz said:


> This sounds wayyyyy complicated.
> And probably isn't.



No it isn't at all.



pkondz said:


> As described? I'm lost.



A couple posts back I described the process of eating a whole artichoke. Most of the time when they are served in restaurants some manufacturer or employee has processed the vegetable down to the heart.  Likewise you can find the hearts in stores in the freezer section or pickled. There isn't too much thought about how to eat one of those. It takes a little more skill to tackle a whole artichoke, but it's not tough.



pkondz said:


> But if you'd be so kind as to _show_ me (should we dine together again... which I hope will happen next year. ) then I'm game to try it.



If you do visit when we had discussed previously, they would be in season and I would be happy to prepare them for you!



pkondz said:


> I'd prefer cash.



Sorry. We're broke.



pkondz said:


> Uh, huh. Shall I refer you to all the emails that you sent me?



Oh those weren't planning, those were mostly to give you a feeling for Southern California, distances, traffic, background, you guys came with your list of "must do's", and we ticked everything off the list.



pkondz said:


> Oh. Well, then... timing is everything!



It always is.



pkondz said:


> I just might.



Steal away!



pkondz said:


> Not at the moment of impact.



Huh!  I didn't realize that.



pkondz said:


> I never tell a lie.
> 
> I embellish the truth until it's unrecognizable.



Well, yeah that....



pkondz said:


> So no longer a beaver?



You'll see in the next update.



pkondz said:


> I would expect nothing less... pretty much anywhere



You must travel in better circles than some places I (used to) frequent.  Spilled drinks usually meant one was "cut off".



Pinkocto said:


> September!!!



Less than 60 days now!   



pkondz said:


> Several TRs to go still.
> Including my own.



Well you better get crackin' especially if you want us to grant you that traveling you have planned.  



pkondz said:


> Still can't get over how you just "pop over to Disney".
> I can pop over to the 7-11 and that's about it.



Well, it's easy and it's not.  Last night was a late night and I was feeling it when I woke up this morning.  But that won't stop us from going over there again and getting lunch, maybe some pins or something if we feel like it!



pkondz said:


> So you're saying I should wear that to Dapper Day? (If I make it? Still unsure of dates.)



Actually all you would need is a straw boater hat, and you'd look perfect.  Did I say we have several for sale on eBay (or should), we have half a dozen floating around the house somewhere!



pkondz said:


> Nah. Don't worry about it Alison.
> I'll just write "I had a drink." and be good.



Too late.  This is what it was.








pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... Well, there were a few things.
> But that was definitely one of them.



I look forward to the TR and hearing about your highlights.  



pkondz said:


> Message?
> 
> Ah! Just checked... reply forthcoming.



Glad we worked that out!



pkondz said:


> What did he say?



Yes.



pkondz said:


> Teen angst.







pkondz said:


> Really! Because it's too late?



Well, I suppose we could try it. But a tenant is turning in their keys tomorrow, so we have that place to get ready. We still have yet to finish up the old place.  In three weeks we leave for Denver. And when we get back we have two and a half weeks until our next scheduled long day at the park.  Last night, after Fantasmic! we stayed for the fireworks even though we weren't in front of the Castle and guess what happened halfway through?    With that sort of track record, I would be reluctant to go back out there with the objective of seeing the fireworks only to stay that late and have them stop halfway through again.



pkondz said:


> You may not have heard about this one. We'll see.



I don't think that I did....again reasons to look forward to your TR....



pkondz said:


> I know. I was just teasing you to see what you'd say.
> 
> Did I not taste a tiny bit of it anyway?



Come to think of it, I guess you did take a teesny tiny bite and then your face shriveled up in a pucker and you shook your head.  I'm guessing you didn't care for it.  Geez, now I want some Poke too!  Replying to this thread today is just making me hungry.  Already I have modified my dinner for this evening.  Now I'm going to end up going out and getting some Poke too!



pkondz said:


> I have no idea what you mean.
> I'm not going on another trip for... five more days.



Well and now it's four days, better get writing!



pkondz said:


> Not what I meant by heavy, but... yeah, that too.
> 
> I meant even with more meat, his looked lighter than yours. If that makes any sense.



Probably the greens.  Ours must have sat under the warmer thus wilting the greens some while his was made fresh.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> #WeLiveHereNowAndWeAreMillionaires



 



rentayenta said:


> Love the update!  Dinner was fabulous! We need to go back to S55, it's magical.



Yes it was!  We should definitely do it again!   I know you're not into the Marvel Universe, but I can't help but think of Tahiti!


----------



## franandaj

April 8 

On Saturday morning I woke up and took a bath.  When I got out of the tub, Jill had texted me that she was out getting some breakfast. So I dressed and met up with her.  Fran was happy to just stay in bed.  I don’t have a lot of recollections of this day (you’ll see why in this update), but I know that Jill and I rode Hyperspace Mountain because I have photographic evidence.






We may have rode Star Tours or Soarin’ but since there aren’t pictures I don’t remember. I know we didn’t ride Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout, because that still had another month and a half until it opened. We did split an order of the corn fritters and also a Jalapeno Margarita (hold the Jalapenos) from one of the kiosks before we went back to the room. I think we brought Fran something to eat before we went down to Napa Rose for our wine tasting at 1PM. I slightly freaked Jill out by walking up to a gal (whom I have seen at numerous special and D23 events) and striking up a conversation. Jill thought I was just walking up to random strangers and talking to them (something I would never do!) It turned out that the three of us ended up sitting together. Once we were seated they started to bring out the prepoured glasses of wine.











This is what our wine set up was supposed to be made up of, at least the original five wines.






Then they brought us out a plate of cheese and charcuterie.






This is was was supposedly on our plates.











We had a nice discussion about the different wines as we drank them and tasted them with the various food options.






I think we stole the glasses from the empty seat next to us as well!






And then after we had tried the original five wines, they kept pouring more!  Like three glasses or so more!






We were most definitely happy when we left there!






I think we went back to the room and played around on our various electronic devices for a little, while Fran got dressed.  Then we headed out for our final Celebrity Chef Demo, Cat Cora.











When we sat down and took a look at the menus, I was somewhat afraid that what she would be serving was healthy.
















She got to work on making the first dish.






I started to take notes.  If you have been following along with these presentations and have any idea what my handwriting looks like, you can tell I’m struggling here!  I eventually gave up.  We had the recipes anyways.






Turns out that we didn’t have the shrimp recipe. But here she is mixing it up.






And plating it.






And here is our plate. 






Unfortunately they served this with beer and Fran is the only one of the three of us who likes beer. I like some kinds and I tried to drink it, but I wasn’t that thrilled with whatever beer it was.  The next thing that she made was the crab cake with the Mango coulis.  It was OK, but as I feared, it was too healthy and none of us felt really satisfied with the food.






Jill and I were pretty much “done” after the demo. With the wine tasting we did this afternoon we were ready to call it a night, Fran is always ready to go back to the room for a nap. Once back in the room, I took another bath and drifted off to sleep when I was back in bed.


April 9

This morning we woke up fairly early since we all passed out quickly the night before. We got some breakfast and checked out of the room fairly quickly.  I think we were in the park by about 10AM. Fran wanted to go home while Jill and I stayed, but we convinced her to come inside the park with us. We rode Pirates of the Caribbean with less than a 20 minute wait. When we got off the ride, she said that someone had responded to one of her Craigslist ads and wanted to pick up some stuff at our old house, so she said goodbye to us and we went off to ride something else.

Then we went and rode TSMM.  I had received some tips earlier in the week and Jill and I worked together and for the first time we were no longer Beavers!






Eventually we got hungry and checked out the kiosks.  The lines were crazy long for every one of them, so we snuck into a little hideaway and made our own Food & Wine Festival.  I had my normal Vodka Gibson while I think Jill had a Hemmingway Daquiri.






We got the Korean Beef tacos...these are so good!  I have to remember that again!






We also split an order of these little babies from the kids menu.  Yummy!






Jill had been eyeing the ice cream filled macarons ever since her first visit here.  I believe that they are Pistachio, Raspberry and Cookies and Cream. We split them all down the middle, but my favorite is definitely the Raspberry!






After we were full and finished with our drinks, I went shopping.  Some of the ladies may remember that Disney themed dresses were released around this time.  I think they were at the Co-op at Disney Springs and they were at Vault 28 in DTD.  I tried on several of them, but settled on one.  You’ll have wait for the next update to see which one I picked. Those of you who are on FB, it’s probably as distant memory since this was so long ago!

Earlier in the day when we said goodbye to Fran we agreed that she would pick us up right around 5:30-6:00PM so that we could take Jill to the airport and she wouldn’t have to call an Uber or Lyft. She was on her second batch of folks at the old house picking up stuff we had listed on Craigslist by this time and it took them two trips to get all four bookcases. They were just carrying out the last of the bookcases as Jill and I sat down in the Hearthstone lounge for one last beverage before the weekend was over. We ate the free snacks and sipped our beverages until Fran told us that she was about 10 minutes away and we went out to Bell Services, retrieved our bags, and loaded up the car.

Another fun weekend in the books!  Unfortunately we won’t be staying out there again for another six months, (although I did stay about a month ago) but we’ll have fun and shenanigans with lots of the same gang as Jill, Fran and I all have rooms booked. And Jenny lives here now!  The new hashtag is #WereMultiMillionaires  We’ll see how that works out for them!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I offered as soon as we ended up with that plan. It was only once the drama ensued that you were able to make it happen.







franandaj said:


> Yeah, I mentioned it a comment to Liesa that at a Winemaker dinner almost 10 years ago there was a chef who mentioned that "since Disney won't let me serve raw oysters I'm serving you the oyster of the chicken." He also didn't last very long.



No. One does not dis, Disney and remained employed with them overly long.



franandaj said:


> I think we figured it out.







franandaj said:


> It was the only thing on the menu that didn't have rum or coconut in it and you didn't like it.



Ah! Well... there ya go!
So what did I order after that? Probably a coke.



franandaj said:


> Sharing with daughters or strangers?



Yes



franandaj said:


> I have some hard boiled eggs that need to be used up. I think Fran is getting Deviled Eggs for an appetizer tonight.



I should do that.... maybe tomorrow.



franandaj said:


> It was Point Reyes Blue Cheese Dressing. Now I want a wedge salad for dinner.



I had one yesterday... except the only dressing I had was Italian.
Should've made a trip to the store.



franandaj said:


> Actually she would not have able to go there. In fact I think she was there. That picture was taken at a place called AP corner. Only AP holders could enter, they gave you a button (new one each week) and had that photo op, only for AP holders.



So I was right. She wasn't there.





franandaj said:


> That's why I love the DVC one bedrooms!



They all have those big jetted tubs?
Maybe I should buy in! 



franandaj said:


> Well you're lucky we're out of the drought. Otherwise you'd have pesky little notices requesting that you limit shower times and towel usage.



"Notice? What notice? I didn't see any notice. "



franandaj said:


> However, I have noticed that I see far less of my friends with kids that are no longer infants, but not yet teens.



Yep.



franandaj said:


> You haven't tried well aged reds...they have a rather unique taste, almost like grape juice, yet better.



Hmmm.... I'd hate to have you waste a bottle on me. But if _you_ are indulging and don't mind giving up half a glass or so...



franandaj said:


> Well, we don't get to traditional steakhouses often, but when we ate at Del Frisco's last year they had the same thing recently added to their menu. Does the Keg have something like that?



Nope. Not that I know of.
And it wouldn't matter.

I'd _still _have either the French onion soup or (most likely) the escargot.



franandaj said:


> Very tasty. Now I want steak as well...Dinner tonight may be changing to deviled eggs, wedge salad, steak and Mac and cheese.



Say that again and I'm coming over!



franandaj said:


> A loophole with Photobucket?



Email forthcoming.



franandaj said:


> Well, just wondering where you had vanished to...you were back and then you were gone again.



Vacays. Work. House stuff. Busy!



franandaj said:


> I need that rim shot smiley. Buh, dum pum.










franandaj said:


> But I'm making up ground!







franandaj said:


> A couple posts back I described the process of eating a whole artichoke. Most of the time when they are served in restaurants some manufacturer or employee has processed the vegetable down to the heart. Likewise you can find the hearts in stores in the freezer section or pickled. There isn't too much thought about how to eat one of those. It takes a little more skill to tackle a whole artichoke, but it's not tough.



Just can't see it in my mind.
So I'll let you teach me how to eat. Will you make airplane or choo choo sounds too?



franandaj said:


> If you do visit when we had discussed previously, they would be in season and I would be happy to prepare them for you!



Still looking at that! One trip at a time, though! 



franandaj said:


> Sorry. We're broke.



Dang, then why am I here?

Oh.
Right.
The witter banter, the wonderful photos and your wonderful presence.



franandaj said:


> Oh those weren't planning, those were mostly to give you a feeling for Southern California, distances, traffic, background, you guys came with your list of "must do's", and we ticked everything off the list.



Those may not be "planning" but they _were_ work.



franandaj said:


> You must travel in better circles than some places I (used to) frequent. Spilled drinks usually meant one was "cut off".







franandaj said:


> Well you better get crackin' especially if you want us to grant you that traveling you have planned.



Okay!!



franandaj said:


> Well, it's easy and it's not. Last night was a late night and I was feeling it when I woke up this morning. But that won't stop us from going over there again and getting lunch, maybe some pins or something if we feel like it!



Envious! 



franandaj said:


> Actually all you would need is a straw boater hat, and you'd look perfect.



You think so?



franandaj said:


> Did I say we have several for sale on eBay (or should), we have half a dozen floating around the house somewhere!



Hmmmm.... maybe if you reply to my email, you can include a link.
I've never bought anything off eBay.
I think this time, I can trust the seller! 



franandaj said:


> Too late. This is what it was.



That's it! Thanks! 



franandaj said:


> I look forward to the TR and hearing about your highlights.



Soon! I hope!



franandaj said:


> Well, I suppose we could try it. But a tenant is turning in their keys tomorrow, so we have that place to get ready. We still have yet to finish up the old place. In three weeks we leave for Denver. And when we get back we have two and a half weeks until our next scheduled long day at the park. Last night, after Fantasmic! we stayed for the fireworks even though we weren't in front of the Castle and guess what happened halfway through?  With that sort of track record, I would be reluctant to go back out there with the objective of seeing the fireworks only to stay that late and have them stop halfway through again.



You're batting 1000 there, Alison.



franandaj said:


> I don't think that I did....again reasons to look forward to your TR....



I meant, you may not have heard about this celebrity.
Then again, you are into music, so... know your current pop artists?



franandaj said:


> Come to think of it, I guess you did take a teesny tiny bite and then your face shriveled up in a pucker and you shook your head. I'm guessing you didn't care for it.



You'd guess correctly.



franandaj said:


> Geez, now I want some Poke too! Replying to this thread today is just making me hungry. Already I have modified my dinner for this evening. Now I'm going to end up going out and getting some Poke too!







franandaj said:


> Well and now it's four days, better get writing!



I know!!

And I would... except ohMari moved my TR to the Completed TR page.
I asked her to move it back... we'll see.
I don't want to start the DL TR with a Vegas trip.
Might have to let that one go.
Which ticks me off since I just finished editing all the photos and uploading them to Photobucket.



franandaj said:


> Probably the greens. Ours must have sat under the warmer thus wilting the greens some while his was made fresh.



Could be.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> On Saturday morning I woke up and took a bath.



With that tub? I should hope so!



franandaj said:


> I know that Jill and I rode Hyperspace Mountain because I have photographic evidence.



 You guys look like you're having a blast!
(Can't be said about all passengers.)



franandaj said:


> We may have rode Star Tours or Soarin’ but since there aren’t pictures I don’t remember. I know we didn’t ride Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout, because that still had another month and a half until it opened. We did split an order of the corn fritters and also a Jalapeno Margarita (hold the Jalapenos) from one of the kiosks before we went back to the room. I think we brought Fran something to eat before we went down to Napa Rose for our wine tasting at 1PM.



There's an awful lot of conjecture going on there!



franandaj said:


> I slightly freaked Jill out by walking up to a gal (whom I have seen at numerous special and D23 events) and striking up a conversation. Jill thought I was just walking up to random strangers and talking to them







franandaj said:


> (something I would never do!)



Nor I.



franandaj said:


> Then they brought us out a plate of cheese and charcuterie.



Looks tasty!



franandaj said:


> I think we stole the glasses from the empty seat next to us as well!



 No shame!



franandaj said:


> And then after we had tried the original five wines, they kept pouring more! Like three glasses or so more!







franandaj said:


> We were most definitely happy when we left there!



I bet!



franandaj said:


> Then we headed out for our final Celebrity Chef Demo, Cat Cora



Nice! How was she? (If you remember)



franandaj said:


> I was somewhat afraid that what she would be serving was healthy.



Noooooo!



franandaj said:


> If you have been following along with these presentations and have any idea what my handwriting looks like, you can tell I’m struggling here!







franandaj said:


> And here is our plate.



Yum! I love shrimp.



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately they served this with beer and Fran is the only one of the three of us who likes beer.



I don't either.



franandaj said:


> The next thing that she made was the crab cake with the Mango coulis.



Guess what! I finally had a crab cake! My very first one!



franandaj said:


> We rode Pirates of the Caribbean with less than a 20 minute wait.



Not bad!



franandaj said:


> When we got off the ride, she said that someone had responded to one of her Craigslist ads and wanted to pick up some stuff at our old house, so she said goodbye to us and we went off to ride something else.



Bye Fran!



franandaj said:


> Then we went and rode TSMM. I had received some tips earlier in the week and Jill and I worked together and for the first time we were no longer Beavers!



Good for you! 



franandaj said:


> The lines were crazy long for every one of them, so we snuck into a little hideaway and made our own Food & Wine Festival. I had my normal Vodka Gibson while I think Jill had a Hemmingway Daquiri.



Looks familiar. 



franandaj said:


> We got the Korean Beef tacos...these are so good! I have to remember that again!



Whoa. They _do_ look good! Love the presentation "plate" too.



franandaj said:


> We also split an order of these little babies from the kids menu. Yummy!



So glad you were able to eat some this time!



franandaj said:


> Jill had been eyeing the ice cream filled macarons ever since her first visit here. I believe that they are Pistachio, Raspberry and Cookies and Cream. We split them all down the middle, but my favorite is definitely the Raspberry!



I had too.... but had eaten enough and no one else seemed inclined, so...



franandaj said:


> The new hashtag is #WereMultiMillionaires We’ll see how that works out for them!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> No. One does not dis, Disney and remained employed with them overly long.



Truth.



pkondz said:


> Ah! Well... there ya go!
> So what did I order after that? Probably a coke.



No I think it was a glass of Riesling.



pkondz said:


> Yes



Or worse, stranger's daughters.



pkondz said:


> I should do that.... maybe tomorrow.



I'm going to do it this afternoon.



pkondz said:


> I had one yesterday... except the only dressing I had was Italian.
> Should've made a trip to the store.



I'm on my way to the store (after I finish this reply) to get chunks of Blue Cheese.  I already have the dressing.



pkondz said:


> So I was right. She wasn't there.



Actually I think she might have been and was awkwardly lurking outside the area where she couldn't go in since she didn't have an AP.



pkondz said:


> They all have those big jetted tubs?
> Maybe I should buy in!



Just about all the one bedroom and larger units have them. Except the Beach Club where they are now soaker tubs.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... I'd hate to have you waste a bottle on me. But if _you_ are indulging and don't mind giving up half a glass or so...



Oh, I wouldn't mind finishing off what you don't.      I do have a wine stopper that I use when I open the moderate bottles of red on "non special nights".  Half on one night, the other half the next.



pkondz said:


> Nope. Not that I know of.
> And it wouldn't matter.
> 
> I'd _still _have either the French onion soup or (most likely) the escargot.



That's why Fran and I split a lot of things.  More varied tastes and you don't have to eat so much.



pkondz said:


> Say that again and I'm coming over!



I doubt you'd make it to Vancouver before dinner was finished!     Dinner tonight will be deviled eggs, wedge salad, steak and Mac and cheese.



pkondz said:


> Dang, then why am I here?
> 
> Oh.
> Right.
> The witter banter, the wonderful photos and your wonderful presence.







pkondz said:


> Those may not be "planning" but they _were_ work.



Oh no, I like droning on about mindless things related to where I live.



pkondz said:


> You think so?



  Maybe a Bow tie instead of a traditional one.



pkondz said:


> Hmmmm.... maybe if you reply to my email, you can include a link.
> I've never bought anything off eBay.
> I think this time, I can trust the seller!



I'm not sure if we actually have any listed, but I know where several of them are, I just found another one yesterday looking for empty boxes.



pkondz said:


> You're batting 1000 there, Alison.







pkondz said:


> I meant, you may not have heard about this celebrity.
> Then again, you are into music, so... know your current pop artists?



Uh, do the Eagles, Santana, or Rolling Stones count as current Pop Artists?      I could name some because I've heard about their scandals on the news, but I don't know what they look like.



pkondz said:


> I know!!
> 
> And I would... except ohMari moved my TR to the Completed TR page.
> I asked her to move it back... we'll see.
> I don't want to start the DL TR with a Vegas trip.
> Might have to let that one go.
> Which ticks me off since I just finished editing all the photos and uploading them to Photobucket.



She didn't end the TR, I noticed that you and others could still post.  On the Dining Report TR board they physically lock up your thread so no one more can post.  Then again you could do it on the "Southern California and the West" TR board and have Vegas as a "Prologue".  I assume we are going to hear about Arizone and Kay and the Capyberas.  Hey!  That sounds like a great name for a rock band!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No I think it was a glass of Riesling.



How do you remember that?!?!?!?



franandaj said:


> Or worse, stranger's daughters.



Or worse. Daughter's boyfriend.



franandaj said:


> Actually I think she might have been and was awkwardly lurking outside the area where she couldn't go in since she didn't have an AP.



 That just sounds like a funny scene.



franandaj said:


> Just about all the one bedroom and larger units have them. Except the Beach Club where they are now soaker tubs.



Sold!



franandaj said:


> Oh, I wouldn't mind finishing off what you don't.







franandaj said:


> I do have a wine stopper that I use when I open the moderate bottles of red on "non special nights". Half on one night, the other half the next.



Have you ever used it?



franandaj said:


> That's why Fran and I split a lot of things. More varied tastes and you don't have to eat so much.



Good plan.



franandaj said:


> I doubt you'd make it to Vancouver before dinner was finished!  Dinner tonight will be deviled eggs, wedge salad, steak and Mac and cheese.



Want!!!

You need to move closer.



franandaj said:


> Maybe a Bow tie instead of a traditional one.



Good point. That would make more sense.



franandaj said:


> Uh, do the Eagles, Santana, or Rolling Stones count as current Pop Artists?







franandaj said:


> She didn't end the TR, I noticed that you and others could still post. On the Dining Report TR board they physically lock up your thread so no one more can post. Then again you could do it on the "Southern California and the West" TR board and have Vegas as a "Prologue". I assume we are going to hear about Arizone and Kay and the Capyberas. Hey! That sounds like a great name for a rock band!



"And now! Kay! And the Capyberas!!!!" <wild cheering>

As for the prologue.... hmmmmm....... dunno.
Not a bad suggestion....
Not sure if I want to open a TR with "Okay just a quick note on our trip to Vegas, since _I _didn't take any notes..."

...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I don’t have a lot of recollections of this day (you’ll see why in this update), but I know that Jill and I rode Hyperspace Mountain because I have photographic evidence.



Excellent choice.  Especially since I guess that will be going away soon.



franandaj said:


> I slightly freaked Jill out by walking up to a gal (whom I have seen at numerous special and D23 events) and striking up a conversation. Jill thought I was just walking up to random strangers and talking to them (something I would never do!)







franandaj said:


> I think we stole the glasses from the empty seat next to us as well!



Wow!  No wonder you can't remember much! 



franandaj said:


> Then we went and rode TSMM. I had received some tips earlier in the week and Jill and I worked together and for the first time we were no longer Beavers!



Nice!  You'll have to share the tips, because I suck at that game!

Sweet room, by the way.


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update, what a fun time!  sorry the food at the demo was not the best. 

I'm thinking we'll need two orders of those macarons


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Alison,

Been catching up on the banter here a bit and have read the latest update. Hope to be back tomorrow to comment after my short shift at work. Would now, but have to get ready to head out the door for my PM shift today. Just wanted to say howdy in the meantime.  Hope all is well with you and Fran!


----------



## jedijill

OMG, the wine tasting was amazing!  You forgot to mention it was the very FIRST one every offered at Napa Rose.  We should totally do it again some of these days!

I had a fantastic weekend with you guys...can't wait to see you here in a couple of weeks!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> With that tub? I should hope so!



And good thing the drought is over!



pkondz said:


> You guys look like you're having a blast!
> (Can't be said about all passengers.)



I don't know how you could NOT have a good time!



pkondz said:


> There's an awful lot of conjecture going on there!



Well....you saw how much wine we drank...also no notes!



pkondz said:


> Looks tasty!



Sure was!



pkondz said:


> No shame!







pkondz said:


> Nice! How was she? (If you remember)



She was rather reserved and very sweet, she has a cute southern drawl that comes out only every so often.



pkondz said:


> Noooooo!







pkondz said:


> Yum! I love shrimp.



I do remember eating that all up!



pkondz said:


> I don't either.



Some beers are OK, but rarely would I actually order it myself.



pkondz said:


> Guess what! I finally had a crab cake! My very first one!



Well? How did you like it?



pkondz said:


> Good for you!



I haven't been able to replicate it since. I need someone like Jill to ride it with me so we can work as a team.



pkondz said:


> Looks familiar.







pkondz said:


> Whoa. They _do_ look good! Love the presentation "plate" too.



Another thing I need to go back for!



pkondz said:


> So glad you were able to eat some this time!



  Don't worry, I've had my fair share of them over the years!



pkondz said:


> I had too.... but had eaten enough and no one else seemed inclined, so...



I would have found room for them!



pkondz said:


> How do you remember that?!?!?!?



Well I do remember after you didn't like the Margarita you went with wine cause it's a safe bet. I'm guessing that you had Riesling since it's what you like, and I doubt they had a moscato or Ice Wine.



pkondz said:


> Or worse. Daughter's boyfriend.



So how did _that_ go?



pkondz said:


> That just sounds like a funny scene.



Slightly awkward....



pkondz said:


> Have you ever used it?



All the time! Whenever I open a bottle of red, I pour half the bottle to have with dinner. I save the other half until another night when I'm serving something that goes with red wine.



pkondz said:


> Want!!!
> 
> You need to move closer.



No you need to move closer. I'm not going any farther away from Disneyland!



pkondz said:


> Good point. That would make more sense.



Its a bit more Dapper!



pkondz said:


> "And now! Kay! And the Capyberas!!!!" <wild cheering>







pkondz said:


> As for the prologue.... hmmmmm....... dunno.
> Not a bad suggestion....
> Not sure if I want to open a TR with "Okay just a quick note on our trip to Vegas, since _I _didn't take any notes..."



And now it's a non issue.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Excellent choice. Especially since I guess that will be going away soon.



And now it's all gone.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow! No wonder you can't remember much!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice! You'll have to share the tips, because I suck at that game!
> 
> Sweet room, by the way.



I'll have to start taking notes the next time I ride it.  I rode it with my parents a month and a half later and I was trying to tell them all the tricks and I had forgotten a lot of them already!



Pinkocto said:


> Great update, what a fun time!  sorry the food at the demo was not the best.
> 
> I'm thinking we'll need two orders of those macarons



It was OK, I just might have liked something a little less dainty.  Yes we probably will, we just need to make sure not to order too much other food beforehand.



Steppesister said:


> Hi Alison,
> 
> Been catching up on the banter here a bit and have read the latest update. Hope to be back tomorrow to comment after my short shift at work. Would now, but have to get ready to head out the door for my PM shift today. Just wanted to say howdy in the meantime.  Hope all is well with you and Fran!



Well it looks like you got bogged down in other stuff.    Stuff happens!  I'm hoping to get another update done this weekend.  I'm almost 1/3 of the way through.



jedijill said:


> OMG, the wine tasting was amazing! You forgot to mention it was the very FIRST one every offered at Napa Rose. We should totally do it again some of these days!



It was!  We should try and figure out when they're offering it and have you come out again.  Fran can always drive us there and pick us up!



jedijill said:


> I had a fantastic weekend with you guys...can't wait to see you here in a couple of weeks!



I'm looking so forward to it.  So. trying. not. to. microplan.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I'm looking so forward to it.  So. trying. not. to. microplan.




Plan away!  I'm up for anything!

Jill in CO


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I don't know how you could NOT have a good time!



There are always those who refuse to enjoy life.

I'm not one of them.



franandaj said:


> Well....you saw how much wine we drank...also no notes!



True.



franandaj said:


> She was rather reserved and very sweet, she has a cute southern drawl that comes out only every so often.



Awwww...



franandaj said:


> I do remember eating that all up!



I would too!



franandaj said:


> Well? How did you like it?



Loved it!



franandaj said:


> I haven't been able to replicate it since. I need someone like Jill to ride it with me so we can work as a team.



Well, get her over there!



franandaj said:


> Don't worry, I've had my fair share of them over the years!



 Okay, good! I feel a little less guilty now.



franandaj said:


> Well I do remember after you didn't like the Margarita you went with wine cause it's a safe bet. I'm guessing that you had Riesling since it's what you like, and I doubt they had a moscato or Ice Wine.



Colour me impressed.



franandaj said:


> So how did _that_ go?



Hasn't happened yet.
End of the month.



franandaj said:


> All the time! Whenever I open a bottle of red, I pour half the bottle to have with dinner. I save the other half until another night when I'm serving something that goes with red wine.



Gotcha.



franandaj said:


> No you need to move closer. I'm not going any farther away from Disneyland!



Good point!



franandaj said:


> And now it's a non issue.



Yep!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Plan away!  I'm up for anything!



I just feel like if I actually try and plan it (like researching restaurants and such like I often do) then I will not benefit from your expertise, and we will lose out on spur of the moment types of things. Here is the plan so far.

Wed - your fried chicken place
Thurs - Arvada, Car Museum, Del Frisco's
Fri - Estes Park (this is where I started to go crazy reading Yelp reviews and stuff and had to say, "Stawp!")
Sat - Colorado Springs, Pike's Peak, Garden of the Gods
Sun - ????  Whatever Fran comes up with.  She wanted me to ask you about turquoise shops, but then she found one in your town online.
Mon - we go home.  



pkondz said:


> There are always those who refuse to enjoy life.
> 
> I'm not one of them.



I am not either.  Fran pretends to be, but when she finally gets out of her shell, she gets really happy.



pkondz said:


> Well, get her over there!



September....we have to go see her first.



pkondz said:


> Hasn't happened yet.
> End of the month.



Oh, I thought it was the trip you just got back from.  You have another trip?????


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


>


You've seen me after 3, or was it 4? This many would be cause for immediate pass out. 



franandaj said:


>







franandaj said:


> Then we went and rode TSMM. I had received some tips earlier in the week and Jill and I worked together and for the first time we were no longer Beavers!



YAY for successful teamwork! I've not gotten past "Beaver" yet. Still working at it! 



franandaj said:


> Eventually we got hungry and checked out the kiosks. The lines were crazy long for every one of them, so we snuck into a little hideaway and made our own Food & Wine Festival. I had my normal Vodka Gibson while I think Jill had a Hemmingway Daquiri.



Hmmm, I think I've seen that place before.  



franandaj said:


> Vault 28 in DTD



A place I could spend a lot of money very quickly! 



franandaj said:


> Well it looks like you got bogged down in other stuff.  Stuff happens! I'm hoping to get another update done this weekend. I'm almost 1/3 of the way through.



Yeah, my week got away from me. I worked M-Th, went to Ground School, I spend ALL day Friday with Rebekah doing passport stuff and making appts, and today was pretty busy catching up around the house. So, finally here I am. I have a few days off before I do 2 night shifts in a row. So hopefully, I can catch up better over the next couple of days. 

The Africa thing is moving forward at warp speed too, and already donations are pouring in. It's very exciting!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> The Africa thing is moving forward at warp speed too, and already donations are pouring in. It's very exciting!



I am hoping that once September comes along we can make a donation, things suck right now.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I am not either. Fran pretends to be, but when she finally gets out of her shell, she gets really happy.



Yes... I noticed that.
Did I tell you how much I enjoyed chatting with her at lunch?



franandaj said:


> Oh, I thought it was the trip you just got back from. You have another trip?????



This year? At least two.



I've never traveled this much in one year in my life!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I just feel like if I actually try and plan it (like researching restaurants and such like I often do) then I will not benefit from your expertise, and we will lose out on spur of the moment types of things. Here is the plan so far.
> 
> Wed - your fried chicken place
> Thurs - Arvada, Car Museum, Del Frisco's
> Fri - Estes Park (this is where I started to go crazy reading Yelp reviews and stuff and had to say, "Stawp!")
> Sat - Colorado Springs, Pike's Peak, Garden of the Gods
> Sun - ????  Whatever Fran comes up with.  She wanted me to ask you about turquoise shops, but then she found one in your town online.
> Mon - we go home.



Sounds like a good plan!  We'll play everything else by ear depending on how you guys feel.  

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> You've seen me after 3, or was it 4? This many would be cause for immediate pass out.



Yeah, you would have been going back to the room!



Steppesister said:


> YAY for successful teamwork! I've not gotten past "Beaver" yet. Still working at it!



Ride with me and I'll tell you the secrets so we can unlock the extra point stuff.



Steppesister said:


> Hmmm, I think I've seen that place before.







Steppesister said:


> A place I could spend a lot of money very quickly!



I found that even though I wanted some of the dresses, they didn't end up looking good on me.  A lot of the clothes are meant for more petit gals like you, so yeah, I guess you could spend a lot of money there.  Me on the other hand, they don't make clothes for bodies like Ursula!  



Steppesister said:


> Yeah, my week got away from me. I worked M-Th, went to Ground School, I spend ALL day Friday with Rebekah doing passport stuff and making appts, and today was pretty busy catching up around the house. So, finally here I am. I have a few days off before I do 2 night shifts in a row. So hopefully, I can catch up better over the next couple of days.



Sounds like you've been busy busy busy.



pkondz said:


> Yes... I noticed that.
> Did I tell you how much I enjoyed chatting with her at lunch?



No you didn't.  I didn't realize you two were chatting much.  I guess Liesa and I were too busy drinking our wine and making each other laugh.



pkondz said:


> This year? At least two.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never traveled this much in one year in my life!



Sounds like us in 2014....When we moved we almost spent more time traveling than living in the new house!



jedijill said:


> Sounds like a good plan! We'll play everything else by ear depending on how you guys feel.



Cool!  I did find a place in Estes park that had burgers of six different options for the patties, Colorado Beef, Elk, Bison, Turkey, Veggie....but I'm resisting the urge to plan things. Besides, I bet places like that are not uncommon in Colorado.


----------



## franandaj

On April 10, we visited the California Science Center. The Science of Pixar Exhibit had been open since October and we had talked about seeing it the entire time. Finally once it had been extended for an extra week, we made it there!






It’s a traveling exhibit, and right now it’s in St. Paul, Minnesota. According to Pixar Wiki, the next stops are in Edmonton, Alberta, (yes that’s in Canada!) And Dearborn, Michigan, even Portland, Oregon, but no dates set as of yet. The tour is supposed to go for 10 years and it started in Boston about two years ago.

If you have the chance to see it, you should go!  It’s a fascinating exhibit, there is a lot of hands on stuff, but it’s really technical. While they have lots of cartoons and other exhibits there, most of the concepts are well above the comprehension of young kids. They will enjoy pressing the buttons and stuff, but they may not really know exactly what they are accomplishing when the buttons are pressed.

This picture was taken at a “lighting” display.  You could change the colors of the light on Dory and see how it changed the “mood” from scary to happy and other emotions.






There were other displays where you could change the texture on a character or object.  Another display showed how camera angles can change your perspective on a scene. Just think about “A Bug’s Life” and how that perspective makes the movie.

I don't remember if Wall-E represented any special technique or if Fran just wanted a picture of him.






I snapped the remainder of these pics just in case I decided to do any sort of update on this little adventure.
















These models are called maquettes and they are used to give Animators a feel for the character and how it exists in 3D.
















Most of the exhibit was contained in one room, they covered things like Lighting, Rigging, Modeling, Surface, Sets & Cameras, Simulation, and Rendering in that portion of the exhibit, it was at least an hour or more before we even got to the actual Animation portion of the exhibit.






At the very end, they had a neat “stonehenge-esque” circle of video monitors. When you stood in the middle each one represented the various aspects that were covered in the previous room. Each monitor would light up and play a sequence to give you an idea of the order in which everything was done, and how much time things take.  I believe it was the rendering process that takes hours and hours to get every pixel just right, and that’s only for one frame.  I left the exhibit with a new level of respect for the tediousness that it takes to make a Pixar movie.


April 13


As if my life had not been inundated with Disney enough for the past couple months, this evening I had reserved us into a Winemaker dinner.  This was no ordinary Winemaker Dinner, it had sold out very quickly when booking opened.  This was the Disney Family of Wines dinner. We would be sampling the wines from four different Vineyards that were founded by Disney actors, producers, family members, whatever their relation the wineries all have Disney in common with their founders.

The event was held in a space that is not normally used for dining.  Originally there was a great fancy restaurant up here, but I guess it just didn’t generate enough business to stay open as a full time restaurant, so now it is a special event space.  It’s too bad because I love this space, it’s so nice with the breezes and the open air.
















Now in the last update I had mentioned that Jill and I went shopping for the special dresses that they released at Vault 28 and somewhere else in Disney Springs. I decided on the Haunted Mansion Dress.






I wasn’t the only one. Remember I mentioned a friend that I struck up a conversation with before the wine tasting in the last update, and we ended up sitting with her?  Well this is my friend Sandi and me….






Here’s what’s on the menu.






Then the BigWigs started to come out, this is Gary Magetti who is now Director, Parks Food & Beverage, he oversees all foodservice operations within the theme parks of the Disneyland Resort from outdoor vending kiosks and quick service food courts to fine dining table service. 






The lady on the left here, Julia Iantoasca, is the winemaker for Lasseter Family Winery, she has been the winemaker since 2005. The winery began growing grapes in 2000 after several years of amateur winemaking.






Kurt Russell...I don’t think he needs any introduction.






This was called “A Celebration of Spring” and it reads Asparagus and Beets.  I don’t even remember what the thing in the spoon was, but I can’t imagine that it’s beets, my guess is the beets are smeared on the plate below the spoon.  I know I ate it so it was certainly OK.  I know that’s not a glowing recommendation, but I know that I enjoyed just about everything this night, so it must have been good!






Every course was introduced by the Chef and the Winemaker (or representative), they told us about what to expect with the wine and the food we were about to receive.

This dish was called “Rabbit in the Garden” and it read Torchon, Celriac, Carrots, Snow Peas, Brussel Sprouts and Parsnip.  If you can’t make it out, there is a small lump of rabbit meat in there and it was served with a Chardonnay from Silverado Vineyards.  This Winery was founded by Diane Disney Miller and her husband. I liked the wine, this was the one dish that I sort of pushed around the plate and ate a little bit, but did not join the clean plate club.  The word “Torchon” refers to the manner in which the Rabbit was cooked.





The next dish was “Duck in a Pie”.  It was served with Kurt Russel’s Gogi Winery “3 Bings” Pinot Noir.  This had Morels, Leeks, Potatoes, Carrots and Duck in the pastry.






This one was really good! There was a nice hearty broth inside and all the veggies were very yummy!






This one was called “Beef on the Grill” and it was from the Chef John State, that we saw a few weeks earlier at the “Meet the Disneyland Chefs” Panel. Before the dinner started I went up and talked to him (he was standing in the hallway where all the BigWigs walked through) and asked him a couple details about the recipe that he made for us.  My notes were a little cryptic and I didn’t quite understand exactly what I had taken down, so he clarified that for me and I was able to make the sausages with warm potato salad meal a couple days later.  He was so nice and talked to me like someone who knew how to cook and not just a stupid fan girl.

Beef on the Grill was paired with the Lasseter Family Winery Amoureux, which is a Cabernet Blend and quite tasty!  Of course the Beef was delicious too!






Our Dessert course was Stone Fruit on Toast, Peach, Vanilla, Lemon and Melba Sauce.  I ate up everything on the plate, and the gold little halo was very tasty as well!  The toast was less toasty and more cakey, the whole thing went very well with the Festivity, Blanc de Noirs from Fess Parker Winery.






Lastly we were served these little treats which were a perfect ending to the meal.






By the time we left that evening, we had signed up for the Lasseter Wine Club and the Gogi wine club!


----------



## Pinkocto

You got to see Kurt Russell again!!!   I don't think I could have eaten anything, I would have stared at him the whole time 


The Pixar exhibit looked like great fun. I'll have to see that if it comes anywhere near me. Loved all the full size characters. Edna Mode is one of our favorites, and Wall-e


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> You got to see Kurt Russell again!!!  I don't think I could have eaten anything, I would have stared at him the whole time



I couldn't see him from where I was sitting, and this isn't the last of him yet!



Pinkocto said:


> The Pixar exhibit looked like great fun. I'll have to see that if it comes anywhere near me. Loved all the full size characters. Edna Mode is one of our favorites, and Walle.



So far it's not scheduled to be near you, but starting either later this year or next year there will be two of them running concurrently.


----------



## jedijill

You saw my boyfriend Kurt Russell again!  LOL  

That dinner looked divine!  Don't forget we need to do Napa and Sonoma some of these days. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I couldn't see him fromantic where I was sitting,







franandaj said:


> and this isn't the last of him yet!



WHEW!



franandaj said:


> So far it's not scheduled to be near you, but starting either later this year or next year there will be two of them running concurrently.



They must have a good turn out to have two of them.  Very cool.


I was so distracted by Kurt I forgot to say I love your HM dress!

What flavor were those macarons? they look grey.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No you didn't. I didn't realize you two were chatting much. I guess Liesa and I were too busy drinking our wine and making each other laugh.



TBH, we didn't talk too much.
I'm not really all that comfortable in social situations with people I don't know. And I don't really know her (one brief lunch isn't enough.)
But at one point, I remember either she or I made a comment about some TV show (don't recall which now) and we found a common thread and.... 
That's all it took.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> The Science of Pixar Exhibit had been open since October and we had talked about seeing it the entire time.



Cool!  We got to see that one when it was at the Franklin Institute in Philadelphia.



franandaj said:


> I snapped the remainder of these pics just in case I decided to do any sort of update on this little adventure.



Good thing you got them, then!



franandaj said:


> At the very end, they had a neat “stonehenge-esque” circle of video monitors. When you stood in the middle each one represented the various aspects that were covered in the previous room. Each monitor would light up and play a sequence to give you an idea of the order in which everything was done, and how much time things take. I believe it was the rendering process that takes hours and hours to get every pixel just right, and that’s only for one frame. I left the exhibit with a new level of respect for the tediousness that it takes to make a Pixar movie.



I remember that one as well.  It was incredible seeing how long it took to go through that process.  I don't know how they get an eye for such detail to be able to say, "Ok, now we need to add this shade or light."



franandaj said:


> I wasn’t the only one. Remember I mentioned a friend that I struck up a conversation with before the wine tasting in the last update, and we ended up sitting with her? Well this is my friend Sandi and me….



Great minds!



franandaj said:


> Kurt Russell...I don’t think he needs any introduction.



You seem to run into him an awful lot.



franandaj said:


> This was called “A Celebration of Spring” and it reads Asparagus and Beets.



I can't think of any celebration that would involve asparagus and beets.



franandaj said:


> The word “Torchon” refers to the manner in which the Rabbit was cooked.



I can only assume this means they used a welder's torch.  Cool!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> On April 10, we visited the California Science Center.



Correction. According to the signage, it's either the California Science nter or the California Scien Center.



franandaj said:


> The Science of Pixar Exhibit had been open since October and we had talked about seeing it the entire time.



Sounds intriguing.



franandaj said:


> It’s a traveling exhibit, and right now it’s in St. Paul, Minnesota.



 Of course it is. I was just there.... twice... and didn't know.



franandaj said:


> According to Pixar Wiki, the next stops are in Edmonton, Alberta, (yes that’s in Canada!)



That's actually farther for me than St. Paul.



franandaj said:


> The tour is supposed to go for 10 years



Wow! Really!



franandaj said:


> If you have the chance to see it, you should go! It’s a fascinating exhibit, there is a lot of hands on stuff, but it’s really technical. While they have lots of cartoons and other exhibits there, most of the concepts are well above the comprehension of young kids. They will enjoy pressing the buttons and stuff, but they may not really know exactly what they are accomplishing when the buttons are pressed.



Sounds like the kind of thing I'd be interested in.



franandaj said:


> You could change the colors of the light on Dory and see how it changed the “mood” from scary to happy and other emotions.



Cool! How obvious was it? Were you more like "I guess so?" or "Wow! What a difference!"



franandaj said:


> I don't remember if Wall-E represented any special technique or if Fran just wanted a picture of him.



I suspect the latter. 



franandaj said:


>



Love the little girl's expression.



franandaj said:


> These models are called maquettes and they are used to give Animators a feel for the character and how it exists in 3D.



Never knew they had a name. I just thought of them as "models".



franandaj said:


> it was at least an hour or more before we even got to the actual Animation portion of the exhibit.



That's a good sign! 



franandaj said:


> I believe it was the rendering process that takes hours and hours to get every pixel just right, and that’s only for one frame.



 Take it from one who can easily spend several _days_ working on getting just one photo right.
And there are typically anywhere from 12-24 frames... every _second._ In a 90 minute film, that's 64,800-129,600 frames!



franandaj said:


> We would be sampling the wines from four different Vineyards that were founded by Disney actors, producers, family members, whatever their relation the wineries all have Disney in common with their founders.



Cool!



franandaj said:


> The event was held in a space that is not normally used for dining. Originally there was a great fancy restaurant up here, but I guess it just didn’t generate enough business to stay open as a full time restaurant, so now it is a special event space. It’s too bad because I love this space, it’s so nice with the breezes and the open air.



I assume that's in Disneyland, yes?



franandaj said:


>



Very pretty!
So's the dress.

(And really... you can't go wrong with a HM theme.)



franandaj said:


>



Twins!



franandaj said:


> Then the BigWigs started to come out, this is Gary Magetti who is now Director, Parks Food & Beverage, he oversees all foodservice operations within the theme parks of the Disneyland Resort from outdoor vending kiosks and quick service food courts to fine dining table service.



So that's the dude I need to go see if my fries are underdone.



franandaj said:


> The lady on the left here, Julia Iantoasca, is the winemaker for Lasseter Family Winery,



Huh! (no really. impressed)



franandaj said:


> Kurt Russell...I don’t think he needs any introduction.



Oh, sure. The guy from Gilligan's Island.

Actually, I _still_ think first of The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes



franandaj said:


> my guess is the beets are smeared on the plate below the spoon.



That's certainly what it looks like.



franandaj said:


> This dish was called “Rabbit in the Garden” and it read Torchon, Celriac, Carrots, Snow Peas,* Brussel Sprouts* and Parsnip.



Nope!
And I don't like parsnips either.

Double whammy.



franandaj said:


> The word “Torchon” refers to the manner in which the Rabbit was cooked.



Interesting. Googled.



franandaj said:


> This one was really good! There was a nice hearty broth inside and all the veggies were very yummy!



That looks really good!
My experience with that type of dish has always been.... less than stellar.



franandaj said:


> This one was called “Beef on the Grill”



Love the creativity behind the names!





franandaj said:


> My notes were a little cryptic and I didn’t quite understand exactly what I had taken down, so he clarified that for me



That's impressive. Often, when someone asks me for details of a recipe, I can't do it off the top of my head (unless I make it very often or it's simple)



franandaj said:


> He was so nice and talked to me like someone who knew how to cook and not just a stupid fan girl.



Nice. Seriously.



franandaj said:


> and the gold little halo was very tasty as well



I probably wouldn't have eaten it... because I would have assumed it wasn't edible!



franandaj said:


> Lastly we were served these little treats which were a perfect ending to the meal.



mmmmm.... macarons....



franandaj said:


> By the time we left that evening, we had signed up for the Lasseter Wine Club and the Gogi wine club!



What does that entail, Alison?
Do they send you a bottle a month? First bottles of a particular vintage?


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I just feel like if I actually try and plan it (like researching restaurants and such like I often do) then I will not benefit from your expertise, and we will lose out on spur of the moment types of things. Here is the plan so far.
> 
> Wed - your fried chicken place
> Thurs - Arvada, Car Museum, Del Frisco's
> Fri - Estes Park (this is where I started to go crazy reading Yelp reviews and stuff and had to say, "Stawp!")
> Sat - Colorado Springs, Pike's Peak, Garden of the Gods
> Sun - ????  Whatever Fran comes up with.  She wanted me to ask you about turquoise shops, but then she found one in your town online.
> Mon - we go home.




You ladies are going to have a blast! I am expecting lots of pics. 



Fun update and LOVE the HM dress! It fits really well. 

Kurt Russel just gets better looking with age. he is so handsome.

Dinner looks fabulous, especially the duck pie. That crust looks perfect!


----------



## mvf-m11c

After being away for a long time with work, I am finally able to read some of your updates since May which was a long time ago.

I remember you talking about the PotC event and I now can understand that it was a special treat. It must be neat to be at the park that early.

So glad that you were able to do the Robert Irvine seminar again just like last year. It was neat to see that he did the same thing at the back of the kitchen like last years seminar. That is nice that you got a recipe card for the experience. I would have enjoyed that seminar over last years but last years was great.

I really want to do another F&W festival at DCA or Epcot but I might wait till next year at DCA.

Glad that you, @pkondz, his daughter and @Steppesister (Liesa) had a great time at the DLR and were able to do a lot of great things. It was nice to meet Liesa that night and see you as well. Thank you Alison for showing some of my pics from my April trip. 

The Guy Fieri seminar looks good as well.

I will catch up on your latest and glad that I was able to read on the boards again. I am so far on others as well.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That Pixar exhibition looks really interesting. I hope that at some point it will make its way across to Europe.

The dinner looked amazing. I was wondering where the venue was or more to the point what it used to be and I could not figure it out. It looks like a really lovely space though. I love the Haunted Mansion dress.

Corinna


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> I think we stole the glasses from the empty seat next to us as well!


That's how you do a wine tasting! 



franandaj said:


> When we sat down and took a look at the menus, I was somewhat afraid that what she would be serving was healthy.


I'd be scared by anything that puts the word sandwich in quotation marks... 



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately they served this with beer and Fran is the only one of the three of us who likes beer.


Not unfortunate for Fran! 



franandaj said:


> It was OK, but as I feared, it was too healthy and none of us felt really satisfied with the food.


That's the problem with healthy food... 



franandaj said:


> I had received some tips earlier in the week and Jill and I worked together and for the first time we were no longer Beavers!


WHAT?????     Congratulations on finally figuring it out! 



franandaj said:


> The Science of Pixar Exhibit had been open since October and we had talked about seeing it the entire time. Finally once it had been extended for an extra week, we made it there!


So you could say they extended it just for you! 



franandaj said:


> At the very end, they had a neat “stonehenge-esque” circle of video monitors. When you stood in the middle each one represented the various aspects that were covered in the previous room. Each monitor would light up and play a sequence to give you an idea of the order in which everything was done, and how much time things take. I believe it was the rendering process that takes hours and hours to get every pixel just right, and that’s only for one frame. I left the exhibit with a new level of respect for the tediousness that it takes to make a Pixar movie.


Looks like a really interesting exhibit!  I'm glad you finally managed to check it out before it left. 



franandaj said:


> I wasn’t the only one. Remember I mentioned a friend that I struck up a conversation with before the wine tasting in the last update, and we ended up sitting with her? Well this is my friend Sandi and me….


Well, you wrote about the evening so apparently she left?  I mean I didn't think 2 women could wear the same dress to the same event so surely somebody had to leave?

This looks like an incredible evening.  A lot of great things to try and I'm glad you were able to attend it.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Yeah, you would have been going back to the room!



In what condition is all that really mattered. 



franandaj said:


> Ride with me and I'll tell you the secrets so we can unlock the extra point stuff.



Yes! We must. I'm hoping to be back down again next Spring. But won't know for sure until it gets a lot closer. 



franandaj said:


> I found that even though I wanted some of the dresses, they didn't end up looking good on me. A lot of the clothes are meant for more petit gals like you, so yeah, I guess you could spend a lot of money there. Me on the other hand, they don't make clothes for bodies like Ursula!



Ursula? Hardly! You look fabulous in the HM one below. 



franandaj said:


> Sounds like you've been busy busy busy.



It's a crazy time for me, but very rewarding! 



franandaj said:


> I left the exhibit with a new level of respect for the tediousness that it takes to make a Pixar movie.



Then it sounds like they did their job of creating a very well done exhibit! 



franandaj said:


> Now in the last update I had mentioned that Jill and I went shopping for the special dresses that they released at Vault 28 and somewhere else in Disney Springs. I decided on the Haunted Mansion Dress.




Perfect choice! I love it, and it's perfect for you. 


franandaj said:


> It’s too bad because I love this space, it’s so nice with the breezes and the open air.



I agree, a stunning venue! 



franandaj said:


> Kurt Russel’s Gogi Winery “3 Bings” Pinot Noir.



Mmmm a well done Pinot... yum! 



franandaj said:


>



That is one gorgeous looking dessert. Stunning presentation!


----------



## DnA2010

Hi there, apologies I've been MIA from your reports! I've been back at work so things have been crazy! Going to catch up now!


----------



## KNC43

Congrats on 20 years!!!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> TBH, we didn't talk too much.
> I'm not really all that comfortable in social situations with people I don't know. And I don't really know her (one brief lunch isn't enough.)
> But at one point, I remember either she or I made a comment about some TV show (don't recall which now) and we found a common thread and....
> That's all it took.



Possibly one of those car shows, like Counting Cars....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! We got to see that one when it was at the Franklin Institute in Philadelphia.



I'm so glad you guys saw this. I thought of your family specifically, when I thought about whom of my friends would enjoy this.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good thing you got them, then!



I've learned that if I'm at all questioning whether or not to take a picture, do it, or I'll regret it later.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I remember that one as well. It was incredible seeing how long it took to go through that process. I don't know how they get an eye for such detail to be able to say, "Ok, now we need to add this shade or light."



I know. I barely know whether or not I should use the brightening effect on my pictures!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You seem to run into him an awful lot.



Yeah, I guess in the scheme of things, I do tend to cross paths with him more often than many people. It's just the wine, really. Every time he's selling his wine! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can't think of any celebration that would involve asparagus and beets.



I do have to agree with you there. I like asparagus but not enough to cause a celebration. Bacon maybe. Beets, blech!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can only assume this means they used a welder's torch. Cool



It's been so long since I wrote that chapter that I forgot what it actually meant. I like yours better.



pkondz said:


> Correction. According to the signage, it's either the California Science nter or the California Scien Center.



Picky picky.   But then again it is the _Science_ Center and not the _English_ Center.



pkondz said:


> Sounds intriguing.



It was!



pkondz said:


> Of course it is. I was just there.... twice... and didn't know.



I only found out as I googled it for this update.



pkondz said:


> That's actually farther for me than St. Paul.



Interesting.  I guess Tijuana is closer to me than San Francisco.



pkondz said:


> Sounds like the kind of thing I'd be interested in.



I bet you would!



pkondz said:


> Cool! How obvious was it? Were you more like "I guess so?" or "Wow! What a difference!"



Sort of inbetween. It was obvious that some colors could be more "happy" or "bright" and that others had a more "sad" or "foreboding" look to them. I can see how with music and other elements it all ties together to make a great picture.



pkondz said:


> Never knew they had a name. I just thought of them as "models".



I'm not sure where I learned the name, but when I had the opportunity to purchase one, it didn't take me long to make up my mind. Those things aren't supposed to leave Disney!



pkondz said:


> That's a good sign!



Yeah we tried to read and do every little station they had. Kids kept playing with them just turning the dials and hitting the buttons and I could tell they had no idea how they were changing the effect.



pkondz said:


> Take it from one who can easily spend several _days_ working on getting just one photo right.
> And there are typically anywhere from 12-24 frames... every _second._ In a 90 minute film, that's 64,800-129,600 frames!



Wow! I don't even mess with much other than removing unwanted people from my pictures.



pkondz said:


> I assume that's in Disneyland, yes?



Actually it's in DCA. Upstairs at the Golden Vine Winery. The Trattoria downstairs is still a functioning restaurant but the upstairs is now only used seasonally or for special events.



pkondz said:


> Very pretty!
> So's the dress.
> 
> (And really... you can't go wrong with a HM theme.)



Awwww shucks.  

Which is why I have quite a few HM themed shirts, purses and an apron.



pkondz said:


> So that's the dude I need to go see if my fries are underdone.



I doubt it. I mostly only see him at high falutin sorts of events. Rarely do I spot him roaming in the parks, but I have....



pkondz said:


> Oh, sure. The guy from Gilligan's Island.
> 
> Actually, I _still_ think first of The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes



I never really paid attention to "actors" until I got older. When I was young I got more caught up in their characters. Probably the first time I noticed him was when I watched Overboard on syndicated TV. I looked up his filmography today on IMDB, and really I haven't seen many of his pictures. Probably more of the one episode appearances on TV shows, like Gilligan's Island.



pkondz said:


> Huh! (no really, impressed)



She has quite a resume! Evidently she works with quite a few wineries in Sonoma. And she and her husband are the first couple whom both are acclaimed winemakers.



pkondz said:


> Nope!
> And I don't like parsnips either.
> 
> Double whammy.



Yeah that was my least favorite of all the dishes they served that night.



pkondz said:


> Interesting. Googled.



That's what I did, and now I've forgotten what it meant. To lazy to google again on my phone. Replying to comments is hard enough!



pkondz said:


> That looks really good!
> My experience with that type of dish has always been.... less than stellar.



It was great! The crust was nice and the filling was tasty too!



pkondz said:


> Love the creativity behind the names!



Well at least they stuck with a theme!



pkondz said:


> That's impressive. Often, when someone asks me for details of a recipe, I can't do it off the top of my head (unless I make it very often or it's simple).



I didn't even think about that. However I did figure if he did a demo on it, he would probably know it fairly well. Besides the way he talked about it, he was like, "It's just a simple vinaigrette..."



pkondz said:


> I probably wouldn't have eaten it... because I would have assumed it wasn't edible!



Back when the F&W Festival had a Napa Rose Cooking school, they let us get very "hands on" in the kitchen. We would make an appetizer, a salad or fish course, a main, and then watch a dessert demo. We got to eat all of it with wine pairings too. One year they showed us how to make the edible gold and we got to play around with it. I would post a picture, but since I'm boycotting Photobucket, I don't have one easily accessible, especially from my phone.



pkondz said:


> mmmmm.... macarons....







pkondz said:


> What does that entail, Alison?
> Do they send you a bottle a month? First bottles of a particular vintage?



It depends on the club. Currently I'm in seven wine clubs (after adding Lasseter and Gogi).
*Ridge* ships two bottles every month which are specially bottled for their ATP (Advance Tasting Program). Most of these bottles are limited production and only available to Club members.
*Beaulieu* ships quarterly and it's often four bottles. I'm in the Corps de Latour which means that they send me the higher end reds. I used to be in both their clubs where I also got the more mainstream every day wines, but it got to be too much cost and drinkwise.
*Cakebread* ships six times a year. They send me a magnet every November with next year's ship dates. They usually send four bottles, two of the same red and two of the same white. Sometimes its all red.
*Zaca Mesa* ships every two or three months. There's usually three bottles, and two are red and one white, but sometimes all red. They're a Rhone Varietal sort of Winery whereas the previous two are more traditional Burgundy or Bordeaux style wineries.
*Sanford* ships every six to eight weeks I think, and they do only Pinot Noir,  Chardonnay, and Sauvignon Blanc.
*Lasseter* ships quarterly. I've already received two shipments from them. They are a very French Style Winery in that all their wines are blended and not named for their varietal.
*Gogi* ships one case every year, in the Fall after the harvest. I have yet to see what this brings. 

More information than you wanted?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You ladies are going to have a blast! I am expecting lots of pics.



Well, I'm not sure how we did on that one. Most of the time we didn't have a signal.



rentayenta said:


> Fun update and LOVE the HM dress! It fits really well.



I didn't even have to take it to the tailor! Now all I need is another event to wear it again....



rentayenta said:


> Kurt Russel just gets better looking with age. he is so handsome.



I do have to say that I agree. He looks much better now than he did say 30 years ago.



rentayenta said:


> Dinner looks fabulous, especially the duck pie. That crust looks perfect!



It was!



mvf-m11c said:


> After being away for a long time with work, I am finally able to read some of your updates since May which was a long time ago.



Welcome back! I know you've been very busy.



mvf-m11c said:


> I remember you talking about the PotC event and I now can understand that it was a special treat. It must be neat to be at the park that early.
> 
> So glad that you were able to do the Robert Irvine seminar again just like last year. It was neat to see that he did the same thing at the back of the kitchen like last years seminar. That is nice that you got a recipe card for the experience. I would have enjoyed that seminar over last years but last years was great.



Both of those events were a lit of fun. It was tiring though to have them both in the same day!



mvf-m11c said:


> I really want to do another F&W festival at DCA or Epcot but I might wait till next year at DCA.



I lucked out getting an extra F&W trip this year, it wasn't supposed to be until 2019! I hope you can come to DCA next year.



mvf-m11c said:


> Glad that you, @pkondz, his daughter and @Steppesister (Liesa) had a great time at the DLR and were able to do a lot of great things. It was nice to meet Liesa that night and see you as well. Thank you Alison for showing some of my pics from my April trip.



We did have a lot of fun. Thanks for taking so many great pics, I didn't bother that day. I am seeing it Thursday night before it goes away again.



mvf-m11c said:


> The Guy Fieri seminar looks good as well.
> 
> I will catch up on your latest and glad that I was able to read on the boards again. I am so far on others as well.



I know how that feels, glad you stopped by!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That Pixar exhibition looks really interesting. I hope that at some point it will make its way across to Europe.



Right now there are only plans for the US and Canada, but you never know. 10 years is a long time!



dolphingirl47 said:


> The dinner looked amazing. I was wondering where the venue was or more to the point what it used to be and I could not figure it out. It looks like a really lovely space though. I love the Haunted Mansion dress.



It's above the Wine Country Trattoria. I don't even remember what the name of the original restaurant was. 

So inbetween filings, cuticle trimming, etc, I googled to find the name of the old place. Then as I was sitting with my hands under the UV light I remembered!  It was called The Vineyard Room!  The downstairs was a Grab and Go if I remember correctly. They merged the two concepts with the Wine Country Trattoria. They kept the table service, and toned down the fine dining to something more appealing to the average guest. 



afwdwfan said:


> That's how you do a wine tasting!







afwdwfan said:


> I'd be scared by anything that puts the word sandwich in quotation marks...



Very good point!



afwdwfan said:


> Not unfortunate for Fran!







afwdwfan said:


> That's the problem with healthy food...



Which is precisely why I am not skinny!



afwdwfan said:


> WHAT???  Congratulations on finally figuring it out!



Well, let's just say a little birdie told me.



afwdwfan said:


> So you could say they extended it just for you!



Sure. Let's go with that one!



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a really interesting exhibit! I'm glad you finally managed to check it out before it left



Me too!



afwdwfan said:


> Well, you wrote about the evening so apparently she left? I mean I didn't think 2 women could wear the same dress to the same event so surely somebody had to leave?



The rules are different at Disney! Whenever women have the same dress on, they take a group picture. Sand did it again with a Mary Blair inspired train dress and the reopening preview for the railroad.



afwdwfan said:


> This looks like an incredible evening. A lot of great things to try and I'm glad you were able to attend



I was too, and I got another opportunity to see Kurt Russell!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> It was called The Vineyard Room! The downstairs was a Grab and Go if I remember correctly. They merged the two concepts with the Wine Country Trattoria. They kept the table service, and toned down the fine dining to something more appealing to the average guest.



I don't remember ever seeing this. 

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> In what condition is all that really mattered.



Needing to be carried? At least your hair is short so no one would have to hold it!  



Steppesister said:


> Yes! We must. I'm hoping to be back down again next Spring. But won't know for sure until it gets a lot closer.



Unless I have a conflict with a concert, Dr. Appt, or it's a Tuesday, I can be ready at the drop of mouse ears.



Steppesister said:


> Ursula? Hardly! You look fabulous in the HM one below.



Well thanks, but I feel like Ursula when shopping for clothes. Unless I'm in one of my fat lady stores, and then I actually feel skinny by comparison. 



Steppesister said:


> It's a crazy time for me, but very rewarding!



Well I'm glad you're enjoying it!



Steppesister said:


> Then it sounds like they did their job of creating a very well done exhibit!



Yes, and I think I saw Portland on the list of cities down the line.



Steppesister said:


> Perfect choice! I love it, and it's perfect for you.



Thanks and I finally figured out when I can wear it again!



Steppesister said:


> I agree, a stunning venue!



I wish it was used more often.



Steppesister said:


> Mmmm a well done Pinot... yum!



Come visit. I have quite a few in my drink now section. I never put them down in the cellar. I have at least a case of them ready to drink!



Steppesister said:


> That is one gorgeous looking dessert. Stunning presentation!



And tasty too!



DnA2010 said:


> Hi there, apologies I've been MIA from your reports! I've been back at work so things have been crazy! Going to catch up now!



Well I'm glad you're hanging in there.  You have a perfect excuse!  



KNC43 said:


> Congrats on 20 years!!!



Thank you!!!!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I don't remember ever seeing this.
> 
> Corinna



I found this story at Ultimate Roller coaster

_August 12, 2008
_
*The Vineyard Room Closing at Disney's California Adventure Park*
_Anaheim, CA -- While the announced departure of McDonald's from Disney's theme parks has made headlines a lesser known, but finer dining experience will also be leaving Disney's California Adventure.

The Vineyard Room, the last of three fine dining experiences at Disney's California Adventure park, will be closing at the end of this month.

The Vineyard Room is one of the lesser-known restaurants in Disney's California Adventure because of the upstairs location and limited operating days. The restaurant was originally sponsored and operated by Robert Mondavi Wines.

Located upstairs in the Golden Vine Winery the Vineyard Room serves pasta, seafood and gourmet salads paired with fine wine. An 18-foot California plein-air mural is part of the décor of this upscale restaurant.

While the current concept may be ending, sources sayt that Disney plans to continue to use the space for a restaurant. The plan calls for an expansion of the popular Wine Country Trattoria restaurant downstairs, into the space currently occupied by The Vineyard Room..

The Vineyard Room is the last of three fine-dining, full-service restaurants within the theme park. The other two, the ABC Soap Opera Bistro in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot closed and Avalon Cove by Wolfgang Puck in Paradise Pier has been converted into Disney Character Dining. The upstairs Avalon Cove bar however remains sans the Wolfgang Puck sponsorship_


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Possibly one of those car shows, like Counting Cars....



Could be. I don't remember though.



franandaj said:


> Picky picky.  But then again it is the _Science_ Center and not the _English_ Center.



True. Science nerds can't sperl.



franandaj said:


> Interesting. I guess Tijuana is closer to me than San Francisco.



Interesting!! (Right back atcha.)



franandaj said:


> Sort of inbetween. It was obvious that some colors could be more "happy" or "bright" and that others had a more "sad" or "foreboding" look to them. I can see how with music and other elements it all ties together to make a great picture.



Huh.



franandaj said:


> Yeah we tried to read and do every little station they had. Kids kept playing with them just turning the dials and hitting the buttons and I could tell they had no idea how they were changing the effect.



Kids love doing that. They see you want to push a button so they "Demonstrate." and keep doing it as long as you show any interest in doing it yourself.



franandaj said:


> Wow! I don't even mess with much other than removing unwanted people from my pictures.



I think a lot is done in batch form, maybe?



franandaj said:


> Which is why I have quite a few HM themed shirts, purses and an apron.



It's why I love you.

Well... other reasons too... but it doesn't hurt!



franandaj said:


> I doubt it. I mostly only see him at high falutin sorts of events. Rarely do I spot him roaming in the parks, but I have....



You have! How was that? Were staff deferring to him?



franandaj said:


> I never really paid attention to "actors" until I got older. When I was young I got more caught up in their characters. Probably the first time I noticed him was when I watched Overboard on syndicated TV. I looked up his filmography today on IMDB, and really I haven't seen many of his pictures. Probably more of the one episode appearances on TV shows, like Gilligan's Island.



I was the same. But he's been on soooo many things!



franandaj said:


> That's what I did, and now I've forgotten what it meant. To lazy to google again on my phone. Replying to comments is hard enough!



That's okay. I forgot what we were talking about.



franandaj said:


> Back when the F&W Festival had a Napa Rose Cooking school, they let us get very "hands on" in the kitchen. We would make an appetizer, a salad or fish course, a main, and then watch a dessert demo. We got to eat all of it with wine pairings too. One year they showed us how to make the edible gold and we got to play around with it.



Cool!



franandaj said:


> It depends on the club. Currently I'm in seven wine clubs (after adding Lasseter and Gogi).



Holy crap!
If someone brings us a wine, if we don't open it that night (which I might not if I have something special or it needs to be chilled.) it might sit for months.

That's _one_ bottle.



franandaj said:


> More information than you wanted?



No! Not at all! I found that really interesting. How many bottles in a case? Is that an industry standard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> *The Vineyard Room Closing at Disney's California Adventure Park*
> _Anaheim, CA -- While the announced departure of McDonald's from Disney's theme parks has made headlines a lesser known, but finer dining experience will also be leaving Disney's California Adventure.
> 
> The Vineyard Room, the last of three fine dining experiences at Disney's California Adventure park, will be closing at the end of this month.
> 
> The Vineyard Room is one of the lesser-known restaurants in Disney's California Adventure because of the upstairs location and limited operating days. The restaurant was originally sponsored and operated by Robert Mondavi Wines.
> 
> Located upstairs in the Golden Vine Winery the Vineyard Room serves pasta, seafood and gourmet salads paired with fine wine. An 18-foot California plein-air mural is part of the décor of this upscale restaurant.
> 
> While the current concept may be ending, sources sayt that Disney plans to continue to use the space for a restaurant. The plan calls for an expansion of the popular Wine Country Trattoria restaurant downstairs, into the space currently occupied by The Vineyard Room..
> 
> The Vineyard Room is the last of three fine-dining, full-service restaurants within the theme park. The other two, the ABC Soap Opera Bistro in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot closed and Avalon Cove by Wolfgang Puck in Paradise Pier has been converted into Disney Character Dining. The upstairs Avalon Cove bar however remains sans the Wolfgang Puck sponsorship_



Thanks for sharing. I cannot remember any of those venues. I know that when I visited Disneyland for the first time, there was a already a character meal where Avalon Cove used to be.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Kids love doing that. They see you want to push a button so they "Demonstrate." and keep doing it as long as you show any interest in doing it yourself.



Yeah, but I can wait longer than they are amused by hitting that button over and over.  



pkondz said:


> I think a lot is done in batch form, maybe?



Probably....a lot is done by computer, but a human still has to double check it.



pkondz said:


> It's why I love you.
> 
> Well... other reasons too... but it doesn't hurt!



Awwww shucks.....



pkondz said:


> You have! How was that? Were staff deferring to him?



No, he was with his kids and I could totally tell he was a pushover to whatever they wanted!



pkondz said:


> Holy crap!
> If someone brings us a wine, if we don't open it that night (which I might not if I have something special or it needs to be chilled.) it might sit for months.
> 
> That's _one_ bottle.



This is what I call my "drink now" section.  It's in the bottom shelf of my pantry.










This is the wine cabinet where I age the wine before it goes in the "drink now" section.






It's not even half full right now....








pkondz said:


> No! Not at all! I found that really interesting. How many bottles in a case? Is that an industry standard?



12 bottles to a case.  That is standard for wine, beer, sodas....



dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I cannot remember any of those venues. I know that when I visited Disneyland for the first time, there was a already a character meal where Avalon Cove used to be.
> 
> Corinna



Yeah, I ate at all those high end restaurants before they closed down. I was so glad to find that article because for a while there I thought I was going crazy because I couldn't find anything about the original restaurant in that area.


----------



## franandaj

April 15


The Food and Wine Festival was coming to a close. The last day would be April 16 and our last day there was April 15.  They saved the best of wineries for last and we were booked into three tastings that day.  The first one was Kurt Russell’s Gogi Winery.






We would be tasting the “Goldie” which is the Chardonnay that he makes for her.

I think the first white was a Viognier called Lulu, this is the one that he makes only for his mother, so we were lucky to be able to taste it.  The last one was his Pinot Noir, Three Bings.  






Soon the man himself, Kurt Russell came out and spoke to us for the duration of the tasting.






As we drank the various wines he talked to us about all kinds of things. He told us about the Pinot Noir and that every year he gave it a different name and each year it is based on the nickname of one of the kids in the family. Evidently they all grew up with nicknames and he chooses a new one every year.  

He also talked about how he became involved in the winemaking process and was trained in a hands on capacity.  While he may not be the person doing all the blending the wines, he is right there in the process of making the executive choices.






He also talked briefly to us about his recent work. He was more than thrilled to be involved in the latest Guardians of the Galaxy film. Remember this is three weeks before the film was released so he couldn’t reveal any spoilers, but he did mention how much he enjoyed playing a demi god and portraying the father of Star Lord.  I’m not one to follow blogs and stalk trailers, so this was pleasant news to me.

If you haven’t seen this yet, you are soooooo missing out!  It was way better than the first one!

As happens with all good things, the tasting had to come to an end. I believe that this tasting was at noon and we had busted our butts to get out to Disney in time to get a good spot in line, so we had a bit to eat at home, but we didn’t get much so it was time to hit the kiosks.  Of course we went back to the bacon booth, it was right across from the wine tasting area.  We got another Maple Bacon Whoopie Pie, I finally tried the Bloody Mary, and we got more Bacon Mac and Cheese.






After scarfing these down we went to the booth with the Filet Mignon slider.  I keep forgetting that I don’t like the chimichurri sauce and again I had to wipe it off my piece.






And I got my last taste of the Pork Belly Bahn Mi taco.






We also visited the Nuts about Cheese booth and got our two favorites, one was Brie and Honey (I think) and the other is Goat Cheese and Pistachio.  The wine is the Lasseter Rose.  I can’t remember what it’s called, but I have a bottle of it in my fridge from a wine shipment a couple months ago and I drank the other bottle they sent me a few weeks back.  It’s really tasty!






I think our next demo was at 4PM, which was why we had so much time to kill and could hit so many booths in between seminars. This was Stag’s Leap Winery.  If you remember back to my first wine tasting post, I talked about the “Judgement of Paris” and how Mondavi sort of took credit for the victory, but actually it was Stag’s Leap Vineyard (with a former Mondavi Winemaker) who actually won the Red Wine competition.






We have visited this winery on past trips to Napa, but it’s been nearly 20 years since we’ve been there and their brochure had some very impressive pictures of their newly renovated wine tasting facility and a beautiful visitor’s center and tasting room.  I’m sure that we will be visiting there on our upcoming trip that we are planning amongst our little DIS traveling, concert, dining friends, group. From the little brochure that they gave us I’m going to assume that these wines are the following:

Faria Chardonnay (Left)

Artemis (Middle)

Fay (Right)






This gentleman explained the various wines to us as we tasted.






Finally we had our last tasting of the day and the Festival.  Lasseter Family Winery.






The Wines that we tasted were the Enjoue (Left)  I really liked this one when I had it at the nuts about cheese. They even sent me a couple bottles in my first shipment!

Our next wine was the Paysage followed by the Amoureax.  All the wines were delicious.  One of the things that she talked about was the fact that all Lasseter wines were blended. If you’re familiar with California wines, you’ll know that they are sold and bottled by varietal normally.  There are some wineries that make blends, a few come to mind right now, but I won’t bore you with the list.  But you’re more likely to find a bottle of Cabernet, Merlot, Zinfandel or Chardonnay when browsing the California Wine section.






France has been known to make blended wines and label them by region, Burgundy, Bordeaux, Champagne, to name a few, and there are several different kinds of wine from the Rhone and Loire Valleys.  All these contain mixed amounts of Pinot Noir, Pinot Gris, Chardonnay, Chenin Blanc, Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Merlot, and many others.  Obviously not all these grapes would be found in one blend, but without getting into a whole wine class, you’ll find three more varietals in many French Wines.  That is how the Lasseter family does it.

I took these descriptions from the Lasseter website.

ENJOUÉ (Joyful; Playful) A rosé blend of estate-grown Syrah, Mourvèdre and Grenache grapes crafted in the style of the dry rosé wines of southern France.

PAYSAGE (Landscape painting or countryside) A Bordeaux-style blend made primarily of Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec, and a hint of Cabernet Franc. This wine evokes fond memories for John and Nancy of St. Emilion's beautiful terrain, and the blended wines made there.

AMOUREUX (Lovers) A Bordeaux-style blend made primarily of Malbec and Cabernet Sauvignon. John and Nancy were first introduced to Malbec on their honeymoon in Sonoma County, and this wine commemorates that discovery.

One other thing that she talked about (besides the Lasseter’s love of wine) was the creation of the Logo.  You can sort of see it on the brochure in the picture with the wine glasses at my place setting.  I believe she said that the bee represented John, the flower for Nancy and the little grapes were for their children.

Of course this seminar ended rather quickly as they all do and we hit up one last food booth before calling it a night.  We got the Wagyu Beef and Polenta, and this was much better than the first time that we tried it.






And then we packed it up and went home, thus ending this year’s DCA Food and Wine Festival.


April 19


For over a year now there has been a new event that Fran and I have not taken advantage of, and I was so happy when she wanted to attend this one.  There have been these “classes” called Flight School, where you sample flights of different liquors.  When she heard that they were adding Agave as a new one she jumped at the chance.  

In the past they have had Rum, Vodka, Whiskey, and Absinthe. In addition to Agave, they have also added Scotch and Bitters to the mix.  I can’t wait to try more spirits after this experience.

 When we sat down, we found this at our place setting.






And this display was at the end of the table.






We learned that the maximum number of participants in these Flight Schools was six and we had that many folks in our group.  It was quite a blast and we laughed throughout the entire afternoon.  Here is our welcome margarita.






And our “in flight meal”, a Cheese Empanada with Salsa and Avocado.  Oh My Gosh!  This was so tasty, I could have eaten two or three of them!






Then we had our dessert, A churro with caramel ice cream.  Again, absolutely fantastic!






Now that we had food in our stomachs it was time to drink some tequila!  We tasted the original three tequilas that were poured when we sat down.
















They were all good and I was happy to have tasted the second one as we have a bottle of that sitting around at our house that I have not had occasion to open.

One of the guys in our class asked if there was anything else, the bartender might care to share...then he put his hand aside his mouth and said to the rest of us, “This isn’t my first Flight School. I know how this works.”

And sure enough we got another taste.






Then he poured us another special cocktail called a Tequila Daisy.  It was really good!






In honor of us being the first class he poured us a tiny taste of this, which is the premium version of the second tequila we tried.  I think he said that they sell it for over $100 per shot.






We got just a tiny little taste….






By the time that we left Flight School we were feeling no pain!


----------



## Pinkocto

More Kurt Russell  

What a fun day!  and the Flight School sounds fun too.  Lots of yummy eats


----------



## Flossbolna

I was a bit confused when I read the title and was wondering if @Steppesister had hijacked your trip report when I saw flight school being mentioned. But this type of flight school would be far more my type as well!

I am also glad that you enjoyed the Lassetter wines! You ought to try to go there for a tour, it was really lovely!


----------



## Steppesister

UGH!! soooo behind here... everywhere. Took me a week to type of my last update, and I just can't seem to stay caught up on people's threads. I'll get there, Alison!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah, but I can wait longer than they are amused by hitting that button over and over.



I usually try to look disinterested, or focus on something else to encourage them to move on.


Never works.... but I do it. Kids are too smart for that.



franandaj said:


> Probably....a lot is done by computer, but a human still has to double check it.



Yup.



franandaj said:


> No, he was with his kids and I could totally tell he was a pushover to whatever they wanted!



Awww...



franandaj said:


> This is what I call my "drink now" section. It's in the bottom shelf of my pantry.



That's just like mine... well, except mine has.... 3 bottles in it. And it's more of a "drink whenever... actually, do you think we'll _ever_ drink them?"



franandaj said:


> It's not even half full right now....



Whoa.
How do you organize that?



franandaj said:


> 12 bottles to a case. That is standard for wine, beer, sodas....



I dunno. Beer is more commonly sold in 24 case size up here. (referred to as a two-four).


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> The last day would be April 16 and our last day there was April 15. They saved the best of wineries for last



Wait... so you missed out on the _absolute_ best, then?



franandaj said:


> We would be tasting the “Goldie” which is the Chardonnay that he makes for her.



I'm sure you've mentioned that before. At least I knew about it and assume it's from you.



franandaj said:


> I think the first white was a Viognier called Lulu, this is the one that he makes only for his mother, so we were lucky to be able to taste it.



Really! Wow!



franandaj said:


> Soon the man himself, Kurt Russell came out



Geez. Why doesn't he age???



franandaj said:


> each year it is based on the nickname of one of the kids in the family



I like that!



franandaj said:


> He was more than thrilled to be involved in the latest Guardians of the Galaxy film.



I bet!



franandaj said:


> I’m not one to follow blogs and stalk trailers, so this was pleasant news to me.



Me too.



franandaj said:


> If you haven’t seen this yet, you are soooooo missing out! It was way better than the first one!



 Nope. And I'm sure it's not in theatres anymore. I missed out. And I'm not happy.



franandaj said:


> Of course we went back to the bacon booth



 Of course!



franandaj said:


> I finally tried the Bloody Mary



Did you ever try the Caesar? I won't take offense if you haven't... or didn't like it... or don't want to.
Just curious.



franandaj said:


> After scarfing these down we went to the booth with the Filet Mignon slider. I keep forgetting that I don’t like the chimichurri sauce and again I had to wipe it off my piece.



Once you scraped that off.... how was it?



franandaj said:


> And I got my last taste of the Pork Belly Bahn Mi taco.



And?



franandaj said:


> If you remember back to my first wine tasting post, I talked about the “Judgement of Paris” and how Mondavi sort of took credit for the victory, but actually it was Stag’s Leap Vineyard (with a former Mondavi Winemaker) who actually won the Red Wine competition.



I do remember that. Very interesting story! And this is too.



franandaj said:


> The Wines that we tasted were the Enjoue (Left) I really liked this one when I had it at the nuts about cheese.



I'd try that one. I like Rosé as well.



franandaj said:


> There are some wineries that make blends, a few come to mind right now, but I won’t bore you with the list. But you’re more likely to find a bottle of Cabernet, Merlot, Zinfandel or Chardonnay when browsing the California Wine section.



Okay. Got it.



franandaj said:


> One other thing that she talked about (besides the Lasseter’s love of wine) was the creation of the Logo. You can sort of see it on the brochure in the picture with the wine glasses at my place setting. I believe she said that the bee represented John, the flower for Nancy and the little grapes were for their children.



Nice! 



franandaj said:


> There have been these “classes” called Flight School, where you sample flights of different liquors. When she heard that they were adding Agave as a new one she jumped at the chance.



I like the thought of this, even though I wouldn't enjoy the alcohol portion of it. 
Still.... kinda makes me wish I did. It sounds like a lot of fun.



franandaj said:


> When we sat down, we found this at our place setting.



I like the lids on the glasses.



franandaj said:


> And our “in flight meal”, a Cheese Empanada with Salsa and Avocado. Oh My Gosh! This was so tasty, I could have eaten two or three of them!



I've never had an Empanada. Although a place has opened up just a couple minutes away... must get there to try it.



franandaj said:


> One of the guys in our class asked if there was anything else, the bartender might care to share...then he put his hand aside his mouth and said to the rest of us, “This isn’t my first Flight School. I know how this works.”







franandaj said:


> I think he said that they sell it for over $100 per shot.



eep!



franandaj said:


> By the time that we left Flight School we were feeling no pain!



I have no idea why not. How odd!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The wine tastings all looked very interesting.



franandaj said:


> Goat Cheese and Pistachio



I would have been in heaven. They are two of my favourite foods.



franandaj said:


> There have been these “classes” called Flight School, where you sample flights of different liquors.



That sounds really interesting and the agave one would be right up my street.



franandaj said:


> And our “in flight meal”, a Cheese Empanada with Salsa and Avocado. Oh My Gosh! This was so tasty, I could have eaten two or three of them!



That looks absolutely amazing.



franandaj said:


> In honor of us being the first class he poured us a tiny taste of this, which is the premium version of the second tequila we tried. I think he said that they sell it for over $100 per shot.



Wow, I am surprised they even gave you the tiniest of tastes with that price.

Corinna


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Soon the man himself, Kurt Russell came out and spoke to us for the duration of the tasting.


Quit stalking him!  



franandaj said:


> He also talked briefly to us about his recent work. He was more than thrilled to be involved in the latest Guardians of the Galaxy film. Remember this is three weeks before the film was released so he couldn’t reveal any spoilers, but he did mention how much he enjoyed playing a demi god and portraying the father of Star Lord.


He definitely played an interesting character in the movie!  I enjoyed it!



franandaj said:


> If you haven’t seen this yet, you are soooooo missing out! It was way better than the first one!


Honestly, I'm not sure which one I prefer.  I've not seen many people say the second is better.  I've only seen it once, so I guess I need to watch it again to decide, but I loved both Guardians movies, and I honestly wasn't sure I'd care for them going in.  Since watching the second one, I pretty much go through life looking for the right opportunity to drop the "I'm Mary Poppins Y'all" line.  



franandaj said:


> France has been known to make blended wines and label them by region, Burgundy, Bordeaux, Champagne, to name a few, and there are several different kinds of wine from the Rhone and Loire Valleys. All these contain mixed amounts of Pinot Noir, Pinot Gris, Chardonnay, Chenin Blanc, Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Merlot, and many others. Obviously not all these grapes would be found in one blend, but without getting into a whole wine class, you’ll find three more varietals in many French Wines. That is how the Lasseter family does it.


As long as it tastes good... blend away.  No reason the French should have a monopoly on it!

Clearly I'm not a wine expert.  I pretty much ask what is recommended and try it.  I either like it or I don't and I couldn't even tell you what kinds I prefer.  I prefer a beer. 



franandaj said:


> We learned that the maximum number of participants in these Flight Schools was six and we had that many folks in our group.


Nice and intimate!



franandaj said:


> One of the guys in our class asked if there was anything else, the bartender might care to share...then he put his hand aside his mouth and said to the rest of us, “This isn’t my first Flight School. I know how this works.”
> 
> And sure enough we got another taste.


Well played, sir!



franandaj said:


> In honor of us being the first class he poured us a tiny taste of this, which is the premium version of the second tequila we tried. I think he said that they sell it for over $100 per shot.


Wow!  That must be liquid gold.


----------



## jedijill

I see that wine rack in your pantry needs attention.  I'll be there soon to help you make more room!  

Ahh, my boyfriend Kurt Russell.  He's so handsome!

The wine tastings look fab!  I was on Lasseter's website last week and I really want to visit.  The Flight School looked like a lot of fun!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

No pain? I'd say!  

Fun update.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> The first one was Kurt Russell’s Gogi Winery.





franandaj said:


> Soon the man himself, Kurt Russell came out and spoke to us for the duration of the tasting.



There's that guy again...



franandaj said:


> He also talked briefly to us about his recent work. He was more than thrilled to be involved in the latest Guardians of the Galaxy film. Remember this is three weeks before the film was released so he couldn’t reveal any spoilers, but he did mention how much he enjoyed playing a demi god and portraying the father of Star Lord. I’m not one to follow blogs and stalk trailers, so this was pleasant news to me.
> 
> If you haven’t seen this yet, you are soooooo missing out! It was way better than the first one!



It was a fun movie!  I enjoyed the first one too, though.



franandaj said:


> If you remember back to my first wine tasting post, I talked about the “Judgement of Paris” and how Mondavi sort of took credit for the victory, but actually it was Stag’s Leap Vineyard (with a former Mondavi Winemaker) who actually won the Red Wine competition.



Yes, I was just to type that as a recap to show how much I remembered! 



franandaj said:


> There have been these “classes” called Flight School, where you sample flights of different liquors.



Aw.. For a second, I thought you'd be joining @Steppesister  in the cockpit!



franandaj said:


> And our “in flight meal”, a Cheese Empanada with Salsa and Avocado. Oh My Gosh! This was so tasty, I could have eaten two or three of them!



Are you sure that's not just a taco?


----------



## Steppesister

This was my one last thread I was hoping to get to in order to get all caught up before I turned my attention to my own. Alas, I got called into work and need to leave soon. So, this is the very first one on my docket for tomorrow, Alison. I see I'm being paged here, so will absolutely make sure it happens.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> As we drank the various wines he talked to us about all kinds of things. He told us about the Pinot Noir and that every year he gave it a different name and each year it is based on the nickname of one of the kids in the family. Evidently they all grew up with nicknames and he chooses a new one every year.



That's really a cool tradition! I love that he uses kids' nicknames. 



franandaj said:


> Of course we went back to the bacon booth,


\

How could you NOT?!



franandaj said:


> The wine is the Lasseter Rose. I



Imma look for that one up here, or have my local wine shop order it for me. 



franandaj said:


>



When @Flossbolna wrote about her visit there, I HAD to get the set of wine charms with their labels. I LOVE them and now see them all the time. Just lovely!



franandaj said:


> There have been these “classes” called Flight School



I think I'd equally enjoy this kind of Flight School too!! YUM!



franandaj said:


> We learned that the maximum number of participants in these Flight Schools was six and we had that many folks in our group. It was quite a blast and we laughed throughout the entire afternoon.



PERFECT sized group! Small enough to have a real group conversation and not get too loud. 



franandaj said:


> They were all good and I was happy to have tasted the second one as we have a bottle of that sitting around at our house that I have not had occasion to open.



Might I at some point offer such an occasion? 



franandaj said:


> In honor of us being the first class he poured us a tiny taste of this, which is the premium version of the second tequila we tried. I think he said that they sell it for over $100 per shot.



 



franandaj said:


> By the time that we left Flight School we were feeling no pain!



I can't possibly imagine why not!



Flossbolna said:


> I was a bit confused when I read the title and was wondering if @Steppesister had hijacked your trip report when I saw flight school being mentioned. But this type of flight school would be far more my type as well!
> 
> I am also glad that you enjoyed the Lassetter wines! You ought to try to go there for a tour, it was really lovely!



Someday, I'll actually reach my goal and then fly us all to THIS type of Flight School. 

And yes, someday, I would like to go to the Lasseter Winery and take that tour. Looks like a very beautiful estate. 



pkondz said:


> I dunno. Beer is more commonly sold in 24 case size up here. (referred to as a two-four).



I think around here we call it a "suitcase".



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Aw.. For a second, I thought you'd be joining @Steppesister in the cockpit!



As long as she saves me some as a celebration of 1) Not getting lost in the air, 2) Landing without porpoising too badly, and 3) Not p!ssing off the ATC folks.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> More Kurt Russell
> 
> What a fun day!  and the Flight School sounds fun too.  Lots of yummy eats



Someday, you'll get to stalk him with me....



Flossbolna said:


> I was a bit confused when I read the title and was wondering if @Steppesister had hijacked your trip report when I saw flight school being mentioned. But this type of flight school would be far more my type as well!



Yes, after my ride last year in a plane like that I'm happy just to pursue this type of flight school.  Not that I was scared or anything, I just enjoyed not having to do it or navigate.  Nice to just sit back and relax!



Flossbolna said:


> I am also glad that you enjoyed the Lassetter wines! You ought to try to go there for a tour, it was really lovely!



We plan to next October.  We're working on a week long trip to Napa and Sonoma which will include a tour of the Lasseter winery.  That's one of the reasons I joined their club!



Steppesister said:


> UGH!! soooo behind here... everywhere. Took me a week to type of my last update, and I just can't seem to stay caught up on people's threads. I'll get there, Alison!



That's OK, the last weekend really took me out.  Having fun is hard work.  It seems most everyone took the weekend off as well, so I have been able to catch up a little bit over the last two days.  I did see you did get back here, comments will come as I can later!  Still working on the update!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I usually try to look disinterested, or focus on something else to encourage them to move on.
> 
> 
> Never works.... but I do it. Kids are too smart for that.



I look annoyed and eventually they get bored and leave.  Sometimes I play solitaire on my phone while I'm waiting.



pkondz said:


> That's just like mine... well, except mine has.... 3 bottles in it. And it's more of a "drink whenever... actually, do you think we'll _ever_ drink them?"







pkondz said:


> Whoa.
> How do you organize that?



Access Database.  I enter the wines into the computer program as I assign them a location in the cabinet.  I also hand write them in on the sheet so that I know that the space is taken, plus it helps when I go out to the garage to put away the ones in that I've cataloged. I do them six at a time.  As I take them out of the cabinet, I put half and "X" in the box, and when I update them in the computer I complete the X so that I know they are gone and accounted for.  I have a six pack of wine sitting next to my chair that is still waiting to be cataloged, and it's been sort of a while since I've done it.





pkondz said:


> I dunno. Beer is more commonly sold in 24 case size up here. (referred to as a two-four).



You're right.  It's been a long time since I bought a case of beer.



pkondz said:


> Wait... so you missed out on the _absolute_ best, then?



Har de har har.  



pkondz said:


> I'm sure you've mentioned that before. At least I knew about it and assume it's from you.



Probably. They had it at last year's Food & Wine Festival and I purchased several glasses.



pkondz said:


> Geez. Why doesn't he age???



You need to see Guardians of the Galaxy Part II, that explains it all!



pkondz said:


> Nope. And I'm sure it's not in theatres anymore. I missed out. And I'm not happy.



Well and then there's that.



pkondz said:


> Did you ever try the Caesar? I won't take offense if you haven't... or didn't like it... or don't want to.
> Just curious.



I didn't.  Part of me is a little scared of it and the other is that I still don't have any Vodka!   



pkondz said:


> Once you scraped that off.... how was it?



Very good the filet was tender and perfectly cooked.



pkondz said:


> And?



It was awesome.  I love pork belly and this was one of the better items outside of the bacon booth.



pkondz said:


> I'd try that one. I like Rosé as well.



I'm not sure you would have liked this one.  It's not sweet at all, a little tart.  I have bottle in my (broken) fridge, so not able to drink it until I can cool it.



pkondz said:


> I like the thought of this, even though I wouldn't enjoy the alcohol portion of it.
> Still.... kinda makes me wish I did. It sounds like a lot of fun.



I could drink yours....



pkondz said:


> I like the lids on the glasses.



We never could figure out why they were on there.



pkondz said:


> I've never had an Empanada. Although a place has opened up just a couple minutes away... must get there to try it.



You MUST!  They are awesome!  Well as long as you like what they are filled with.  I don't think a tofu empanada would be any good.



pkondz said:


> I have no idea why not. How odd!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> The wine tastings all looked very interesting.



They were.  All were very good wineries and I was glad to have attended.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I would have been in heaven. They are two of my favourite foods.



Sometime you should come out here during the festival!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds really interesting and the agave one would be right up my street.



It was for Fran, that's why it's the only one we have done so far.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That looks absolutely amazing.



And it was!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, I am surprised they even gave you the tiniest of tastes with that price.



I think they wanted to show it off, hoping that we may order some in the future....



afwdwfan said:


> Quit stalking him!



I know, huh!  



afwdwfan said:


> He definitely played an interesting character in the movie! I enjoyed it!



I did too, and without a lot of time to wonder about it, I was pleasantly surprised.



afwdwfan said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure which one I prefer. I've not seen many people say the second is better. I've only seen it once, so I guess I need to watch it again to decide, but I loved both Guardians movies, and I honestly wasn't sure I'd care for them going in. Since watching the second one, I pretty much go through life looking for the right opportunity to drop the "I'm Mary Poppins Y'all" line.



I definitely liked both of them, but I thought the storyline on the second was a little clearer and easy for me to understand.



afwdwfan said:


> As long as it tastes good... blend away. No reason the French should have a monopoly on it!



And many places do....



afwdwfan said:


> Clearly I'm not a wine expert. I pretty much ask what is recommended and try it. I either like it or I don't and I couldn't even tell you what kinds I prefer. I prefer a beer.



No problem with that.  I spend a lot of time making lists, and now that I can do it in my phone it's a lot easier....



afwdwfan said:


> Nice and intimate!



It's just perfect.



afwdwfan said:


> Well played, sir!



Yes indeed.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! That must be liquid gold.



It was good, but I wouldn't pay $100 for it!



jedijill said:


> I see that wine rack in your pantry needs attention. I'll be there soon to help you make more room!



And actually we only polished off one bottle and it wasn't even in the rack!



jedijill said:


> Ahh, my boyfriend Kurt Russell. He's so handsome!







jedijill said:


> The wine tastings look fab! I was on Lasseter's website last week and I really want to visit.



I joined their wine club so that we could get a special tour for members!



jedijill said:


> The Flight School looked like a lot of fun!



It was.  They actually started them the week that you were here on your way to Australia.  There was one that day, but at $65pp, I think we did better.



rentayenta said:


> No pain? I'd say!
> 
> Fun update.



Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Sometime you should come out here during the festival!



I would love to. Unfortunately the next couple of years are pretty much planned in terms of vacations.

Corinna


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> I think around here we call it a "suitcase".



Now that's just silly!



franandaj said:


> I look annoyed and eventually they get bored and leave. Sometimes I play solitaire on my phone while I'm waiting.



Good idea. Pass the time until the little %^$#^% leaves.



franandaj said:


> Access Database. I enter the wines into the computer program as I assign them a location in the cabinet. I also hand write them in on the sheet so that I know that the space is taken, plus it helps when I go out to the garage to put away the ones in that I've cataloged. I do them six at a time. As I take them out of the cabinet, I put half and "X" in the box, and when I update them in the computer I complete the X so that I know they are gone and accounted for. I have a six pack of wine sitting next to my chair that is still waiting to be cataloged, and it's been sort of a while since I've done it.



 



franandaj said:


> You're right. It's been a long time since I bought a case of beer.



Ditto. I don't drink it, so....



franandaj said:


> You need to see Guardians of the Galaxy Part II, that explains it all!



Ah.



franandaj said:


> Well and then there's that.



I think it's out on video now.



franandaj said:


> I didn't. Part of me is a little scared of it and the other is that I still don't have any Vodka!



It's the clamato, right?
It doesn't taste much different from tomato juice.

But don't try it if you don't want to! Unleash it on some poor unsuspecting guest and gauge the reaction.



franandaj said:


> It was awesome. I love pork belly and this was one of the better items outside of the bacon booth.



I've never had pork belly.



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure you would have liked this one. It's not sweet at all, a little tart. I have bottle in my (broken) fridge, so not able to drink it until I can cool it.



I'd still try it. I'll try almost anything once.



franandaj said:


> I could drink yours....



There ya go!
We'd make a great team.

Heck, I guess we've already started! 



franandaj said:


> We never could figure out why they were on there.



Keeps the wasps out.
(Tons of them up here right now.)



franandaj said:


> You MUST! They are awesome! Well as long as you like what they are filled with. I don't think a tofu empanada would be any good.



I love Samosas so I'm thinking I'd like those? Will have to try and see.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's that guy again...



I really should stop stalking him....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was a fun movie! I enjoyed the first one too, though.



I liked the first one too, but it was much easier for me to follow the plot line of the second one.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, I was just to type that as a recap to show how much I remembered!



You get a gold star!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Aw.. For a second, I thought you'd be joining @Steppesister in the cockpit!



No thanks!  I'd rather just sit back in First Class and let them serve me drinks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Are you sure that's not just a taco?



Ha!  I told that story to my contractor this morning.  He had stopped by a few weeks ago while Fran and I were having dinner and I had made Egg Fu Yung.  I offered him a plate and he ate it. This morning he told me how much he enjoyed the "chow mein", when I said, "Actually it was Egg Fu Yung."  It made me think of you.  



Steppesister said:


> This was my one last thread I was hoping to get to in order to get all caught up before I turned my attention to my own. Alas, I got called into work and need to leave soon. So, this is the very first one on my docket for tomorrow, Alison. I see I'm being paged here, so will absolutely make sure it happens.



Well you see how long it's taken me to reply to this, so clearly I'm behind now.



Steppesister said:


> That's really a cool tradition! I love that he uses kids' nicknames.



He's really a big family oriented kind of guy, his stories are heartwarming.



Steppesister said:


> How could you NOT?!



Well yeah...



Steppesister said:


> Imma look for that one up here, or have my local wine shop order it for me.



I wonder if they can order it.  Lasseter is a very limited production winery.



Steppesister said:


> When @Flossbolna wrote about her visit there, I HAD to get the set of wine charms with their labels. I LOVE them and now see them all the time. Just lovely!



They are quite beautiful, I like when a winery does unique things.



Steppesister said:


> I think I'd equally enjoy this kind of Flight School too!! YUM!



I bet you would!  



Steppesister said:


> PERFECT sized group! Small enough to have a real group conversation and not get too loud.



Well, I wouldn't say we didn't get loud, it was Tequila!



Steppesister said:


> Might I at some point offer such an occasion?



Sure!



Steppesister said:


> I can't possibly imagine why not!







Steppesister said:


> Someday, I'll actually reach my goal and then fly us all to THIS type of Flight School.



Yeah, but if you fly us there, you won't be able to imbibe!



Steppesister said:


> And yes, someday, I would like to go to the Lasseter Winery and take that tour. Looks like a very beautiful estate.



We are hoping to do a Napa/Sonoma trip in a little over a year.



Steppesister said:


> I think around here we call it a "suitcase".



Interesting.



Steppesister said:


> As long as she saves me some as a celebration of 1) Not getting lost in the air, 2) Landing without porpoising too badly, and 3) Not p!ssing off the ATC folks.







dolphingirl47 said:


> I would love to. Unfortunately the next couple of years are pretty much planned in terms of vacations.
> 
> Corinna



Well, perhaps someday.  I need to get my calendar out for 2018 and 2019 and look at what we are thinking about.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> *The Vineyard Room Closing at Disney's California Adventure Park*
> _Anaheim, CA -- While the announced departure of McDonald's from Disney's theme parks has made headlines a lesser known, but finer dining experience will also be leaving Disney's California Adventure.
> 
> The Vineyard Room, the last of three fine dining experiences at Disney's California Adventure park, will be closing at the end of this month.
> 
> The Vineyard Room is one of the lesser-known restaurants in Disney's California Adventure because of the upstairs location and limited operating days. The restaurant was originally sponsored and operated by Robert Mondavi Wines.
> 
> Located upstairs in the Golden Vine Winery the Vineyard Room serves pasta, seafood and gourmet salads paired with fine wine. An 18-foot California plein-air mural is part of the décor of this upscale restaurant.
> 
> While the current concept may be ending, sources sayt that Disney plans to continue to use the space for a restaurant. The plan calls for an expansion of the popular Wine Country Trattoria restaurant downstairs, into the space currently occupied by The Vineyard Room..
> 
> The Vineyard Room is the last of three fine-dining, full-service restaurants within the theme park. The other two, the ABC Soap Opera Bistro in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot closed and Avalon Cove by Wolfgang Puck in Paradise Pier has been converted into Disney Character Dining. The upstairs Avalon Cove bar however remains sans the Wolfgang Puck sponsorship_



I missed this on my last read through catching up on your thread. That makes me really sad. Now there are none in DCA? Cathay Circle isn't considered one? Such a shame to see the more adulty type places disappearing. 



franandaj said:


> Well you see how long it's taken me to reply to this, so clearly I'm behind now.



Then we can be behind together. 



franandaj said:


> He's really a big family oriented kind of guy, his stories are heartwarming.



I'd love to see him speak someday!


franandaj said:


> I wonder if they can order it. Lasseter is a very limited production winery.



I just got an email from them the other day and they were offering an end of season special order of their blends (which is all they do apparently). I should have ordered. 



franandaj said:


> They are quite beautiful, I like when a winery does unique things.



I also got a poster (free) when I ordered the charms. Very nice!



franandaj said:


> Well, I wouldn't say we didn't get loud, it was Tequila!



Tequila tends to do that. Fun times! 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, but if you fly us there, you won't be able to imbibe!



True, for 8 hours. And then only 0.04%. 



franandaj said:


> We are hoping to do a Napa/Sonoma trip in a little over a year.



Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Good idea. Pass the time until the little %^$#^% leaves.



I am a very patient person. 



pkondz said:


>



It takes a lot of work to have awesome wine for little money....



pkondz said:


> Ditto. I don't drink it, so....



Me neither. We have some in our fridge that has probably gone bad.



pkondz said:


> I think it's out on video now.



Yes I saw that the other day!



pkondz said:


> It's the clamato, right?
> It doesn't taste much different from tomato juice.
> 
> But don't try it if you don't want to! Unleash it on some poor unsuspecting guest and gauge the reaction.



Yes, the clamato kind of freaks me out...we don't have guests often enough to try that.



pkondz said:


> I've never had pork belly.



Oh you must. It's like bacon on steroids!  Well then again, if you're one of those "texture" people and need your bacon thin and crisp, you might not like it. Pork belly is mostly fat and just kind of melts in your mouth. It's best with a little char on the fat.



pkondz said:


> I'd still try it. I'll try almost anything once.



I could say that as well.



pkondz said:


> There ya go!
> We'd make a great team.
> 
> Heck, I guess we've already started!



Yes you're right!  



pkondz said:


> Keeps the wasps out.
> (Tons of them up here right now.)



Somehow I doubt that particular establishment allows wasps inside, then again that could describe a large amount of the membership.  



pkondz said:


> I love Samosas so I'm thinking I'd like those? Will have to try and see.



Similar concept. But they're not usually filled with potatoes. Mostly minced beef or pork. I'd never had a cheese one before, but it was delicious nonetheless.



Steppesister said:


> I missed this on my last read through catching up on your thread. That makes me really sad. Now there are none in DCA? Cathay Circle isn't considered one? Such a shame to see the more adulty type places disappearing.



This article was at least 10 years old. Carthay had not even been mebtioned, although I bet it was in conception. Yes it is a "signature" type restaurant.



Steppesister said:


> Then we can be behind together.



Yeah I'm trying to catch up!  The Photobucket debacle isn't helping.



Steppesister said:


> I'd love to see him speak someday!



Plan a F&W trip next year! I have 4 weekends in April and May booked, you could crash on our couch. They release the schedule a couple months in advance.



Steppesister said:


> I just got an email from them the other day and they were offering an end of season special order of their blends (which is all they do apparently). I should have ordered.



Yes, John and his wife feel in love with the blends in the South of France and chose their winemaker for her ability and skills at blending.



Steppesister said:


> I also got a poster (free) when I ordered the charms. Very nice!



Bonus stuff is always nice!



Steppesister said:


> Tequila tends to do that. Fun times!



Yes it does! 



Steppesister said:


> True, for 8 hours. And then only 0.04%.



And for good reason!



Steppesister said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!



It was I can't wait to do another one!


----------



## mvf-m11c

The DCA F&W Festival is great these last two years. You and Fran did quite a lot this year with all those different demonstrations. The Flight School look interesting to do and glad that you were able to do this year.


----------



## franandaj

May 15 2017

It had been a long time since we’d had a Monte Cristo sandwich, so we decided to go out to the park and take care of that deficiency. Soon the train would be coming back to Disneyland!






I don’t know why I bother looking at the menu, I almost always know what I’m going to get here.






Except today Fran said that she wasn't going to share her Monte Cristo with me! How rude! I told her to smile as I took her picture!






So instead I had to find something else. I didn't want a whole one to myself. We did start off with the Pomme Frites.






I went with a bowl of gumbo for my meal. I love the gumbo here, I don't know if it's authentic, but who cares? It tastes good!






And Fran got her Monte Cristo. In the end she let me have a piece and I only ate half of the piece she gave me. We ended up taking more than half of it home, but evidently that was her game plan. She wanted leftovers.






I think that was it for this day. I don't have any ride photos on my phone so we must have gone right home.


May 25, 2017


The power of Social Media can be overwhelming sometimes. It was an ordinary day. We had just spent the last five days frantically cleaning our house and also moving out of our old place (with the help of Jenny and her husband). Just the day before we kept “one step ahead of the carpet cleaners” by moving boxes off the floor just before they finished the previous room and started on the room we just finished. The place came out pretty nice.






And I was exhausted when they finished around 2PM. She promised to take me to dinner, and since I hadn't eaten all day 3PM was a fine time for dinner. When we got home we sat in our semi dry recliners and watched TV until I went to bed around 8PM.

Which is why I was up at about 6AM on the morning we are talking about. It also could have been the fact that my parents were driving down that day and we still had a lot of tidying up to do. Regardless I started on my normal routine which includes checking out the DIS and FB, and that's when I saw this.






Right then we made a decision to go out to the park and get me one.

It's amazing how quickly we can get out the front door when we put our minds to it.  I think we were in the park by 9AM and soon I had my purse. 






Since it was the 40th Anniversary of Star Wars, we couldn’t resist the photo ops.











And then we took off because my parents were on the way and we still had more tidying to do!


----------



## franandaj

May 26, 2017

Tonight we had a very special evening in store for us. From the moment we ascended the staircase everything was magical!






We had our own butler who served us a welcome cocktail and continued to serve us up tasty beverages for the rest of the night.












It was definitely an evening with people very dear to me!











We were allowed to roam around and enjoy all the neat little touches in every room.









































Notice the little touch in the night sky.






Most of the cocktail hour was spent in this lovely patio.






Where our bartender mixed us even more drinks.






Before we were escorted to our dining room.






Our chefs for the evening described how the meal would progress and some of their inspiration of the meal.






This shrimp cocktail was cooked for (I believe they said) twelve hours in a sous vide.  The “cocktail sauce” is the piece of “tomato leather” that you see the shrimp resting on.  It was like a tomato “fruit roll up.” 






This is a salad accompanied with seared pork belly.  The inspiration for this dish was the phrase, “Everything is better with bacon.”






Our next course was a combination of a Day Boat Scallop and a Lobster Bisque.  Phenomenal!






The chefs were there for the entire meal, explaining all of our dishes inbetween courses.






Our next course was a Halibut Osso Bucco.  The Halibut was cooked absolutely perfectly and the sauce was very tasty.  However, this was the turning point in the meal for me where I started to realize I was getting full and had to send some back to kitchen without finishing.






After that course we sort of took a break, everyone got up and walked around, etc.  

When we returned they had adjusted the lighting and poured wine in some beautiful carafes.






Our next course would be Chateaubriand carved tableside.






It was garnished on the plate with truffles and au jus.  A lot of this meat came home with us as well.






Like I said, they had some amazing carafes.






The main course was followed by a cheese course, which was assembled for us tableside as well.






They even bruleed the cheese for us.






This was the finished cheese plate.






And finally dessert was a Date souffle, this was just the final point.  I was so stuffed that I tried my best.  It was absolutely delicious, but I couldn’t even eat half of it.






The placed Petit Fours on the table and while I might have snacked on a few, most of these came home with us.






It was an incredible evening and I hope someday to be able to do it again!


PSA: This will likely be my last Bonus update on this TR. I have one more update to wrap up my Fantasy Cruise TR, and once I post that, the bonus features will be posted over there. I have a few updates from visits in June, July and August including the reopening of the train, and Fantasmic! Hope to see you over there if you're not already!


----------



## jedijill

21 Royal was such an amazing experience!  Truly one of the highlights of my life!  

Jill in CO


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I am a very patient person.



I am too... when I want to be. 
Other times... "Come ON!!! MOVE!!!!"



franandaj said:


> It takes a lot of work to have awesome wine for little money....



It takes very little work for me to have very little wine for a lot of money.



franandaj said:


> Me neither. We have some in our fridge that has probably gone bad.



Oops!



franandaj said:


> Yes, the clamato kind of freaks me out...we don't have guests often enough to try that.



Thought so. 
Tell you what. Put a can in the fridge over night (you want it cold... unless you drink tomato juice or your V8 warm) then the next day sometime, crack it open and pour it into a glass. Look at it. That alone might be enough, since it looks like tomato juice (or V8). Smell it. If you don't think you'll like it... dump it. I won't be offended in the least. 



franandaj said:


> Oh you must. It's like bacon on steroids! Well then again, if you're one of those "texture" people and need your bacon thin and crisp, you might not like it. Pork belly is mostly fat and just kind of melts in your mouth. It's best with a little char on the fat.



mmm... sounds good. 
Maybe with a nice glass of clamato juice.



franandaj said:


> I could say that as well.



Okay... Go ahead.



franandaj said:


> Somehow I doubt that particular establishment allows wasps inside, then again that could describe a large amount of the membership.







franandaj said:


> Similar concept. But they're not usually filled with potatoes. Mostly minced beef or pork. I'd never had a cheese one before, but it was delicious nonetheless.



Oh! Okay, now you've really sold me.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It had been a long time since we’d had a Monte Cristo sandwich, so we decided to go out to the park and take care of that deficiency.



Mmm.... Me too.... Might make that for dinner tomorrow.



franandaj said:


> I don’t know why I bother looking at the menu, I almost always know what I’m going to get here.



I am the same at The Keg... except last time, a week or so ago... I finally had something completely out of character for me.



franandaj said:


> Except today Fran said that she wasn't going to share her Monte Cristo with me! How rude! I told her to smile as I took her picture!



Of course she's smiling! She's gonna hog her sammie!



franandaj said:


> We did start off with the Pomme Frites.



Looks yummy!



franandaj said:


> I went with a bowl of gumbo for my meal. I love the gumbo here, I don't know if it's authentic, but who cares? It tastes good!



Whatttt??????? STOP! 
No one told me there was gumbo in Disneyland!!!!!



franandaj said:


> And Fran got her Monte Cristo. In the end she let me have a piece and I only ate half of the piece she gave me.



Aww, that was nice of her.



franandaj said:


> We ended up taking more than half of it home, but evidently that was her game plan. She wanted leftovers.



Smart cookie.



franandaj said:


>



That doesn't look _anything_ like a Monte Christo to me!



franandaj said:


> and that's when I saw this...
> 
> Right then we made a decision to go out to the park and get me one.



Good for you!
And... I like it!!



franandaj said:


> I think we were in the park by 9AM and soon I had my purse.



Yay!



franandaj said:


>



Has your hair gotten longer since we met, Alison?



franandaj said:


> Tonight we had a very special evening in store for us. From the moment we ascended the staircase everything was magical!



Considering where you're standing... I bet!



franandaj said:


> We had our own butler who served us a welcome cocktail and continued to serve us up tasty beverages for the rest of the night.



Wow! Nice!



franandaj said:


> It was definitely an evening with people very dear to me!



Aww... very nice.



franandaj said:


> We were allowed to roam around and enjoy all the neat little touches in every room.



I started to quote the photos I was impressed with.... then realized I'd grabbed _all_ of them!



franandaj said:


> Notice the little touch in the night sky.



I did! Did you notice it in this one?:



franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


> Most of the cocktail hour was spent in this lovely patio.



Pretty!



franandaj said:


> Before we were escorted to our dining room.



Wow!



franandaj said:


> This shrimp cocktail was cooked for (I believe they said) twelve hours in a sous vide.



No freaking way!!!! 



franandaj said:


> The “cocktail sauce” is the piece of “tomato leather” that you see the shrimp resting on. It was like a tomato “fruit roll up.”



I've never heard of that! How was it?



franandaj said:


> This is a salad accompanied with seared pork belly.



Didn't we just talk about pork belly? 



franandaj said:


> The inspiration for this dish was the phrase, “Everything is better with bacon.”



Well... yeah.



franandaj said:


> Our next course was a combination of a Day Boat Scallop and a Lobster Bisque. Phenomenal!





oh... and <drool!>



franandaj said:


> I started to realize I was getting full and had to send some back to kitchen without finishing.



Noooooo!!!!



franandaj said:


>



Holy crap! That is _impressive._



franandaj said:


> Our next course would be Chateaubriand carved tableside.



I'm trying to remember.... But I'm not sure if I've ever had it.



franandaj said:


>



Man that looks good.



franandaj said:


> Like I said, they had some amazing carafes.



That one is cool. But I think I like the other one more. I like height when it comes to glass.



franandaj said:


> The main course was followed by a cheese course, which was assembled for us tableside as well.



Ya hear that, @Steppesister ?



franandaj said:


> And finally dessert was a Date souffle, this was just the final point. I was so stuffed that I tried my best. It was absolutely delicious, but I couldn’t even eat half of it.



You brought it home, yes?



franandaj said:


> It was an incredible evening and I hope someday to be able to do it again!



I don't blame you one bit! Wonderful!



franandaj said:


> PSA: This will likely be my last Bonus update on this TR. I have one more update to wrap up my Fantasy Cruise TR, and once I post that, the bonus features will be posted over there. I have a few updates from visits in June, July and August including the reopening of the train, and Fantasmic! Hope to see you over there if you're not already!



I am! See you there!


----------



## Flossbolna

What an evening!! Love the tiaras!

And the chateaubriand! My father loves this and we would sometimes order it when a restaurant offers this and he felt generous.  But yours looked even better than any I ever had!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> It had been a long time since we’d had a Monte Cristo sandwich, so we decided to go out to the park and take care of that deficiency.



Glad to see you have your priorities in order!  I would be having withdrawal symptoms.



franandaj said:


> I don’t know why I bother looking at the menu, I almost always know what I’m going to get here.



If it ain't broke...



franandaj said:


> It's amazing how quickly we can get out the front door when we put our minds to it.



All you need is the proper motivation!



franandaj said:


> We had our own butler who served us a welcome cocktail and continued to serve us up tasty beverages for the rest of the night.



Your own butler!  Did you call him Jarvis?  Tell me you called him Jarvis.



franandaj said:


> We were allowed to roam around and enjoy all the neat little touches in every room.



That would be so cool to see.



franandaj said:


> The “cocktail sauce” is the piece of “tomato leather” that you see the shrimp resting on. It was like a tomato “fruit roll up.”



I hope that tastes a lot better than it sounds--a tomato leather fruit roll up. 



franandaj said:


> The inspiration for this dish was the phrase, “Everything is better with bacon.”



 But of course!



franandaj said:


> Our next course was a Halibut Osso Bucco. The Halibut was cooked absolutely perfectly and the sauce was very tasty.



What was the inspiration for that?  Just for the halibut?




I'm sorry.



franandaj said:


> They even bruleed the cheese for us.



Now that looks like fun!  Cooking with a flamethrower would be cool.



franandaj said:


> It was an incredible evening and I hope someday to be able to do it again!



I imagine so!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


>



Somehow this one got dropped from my quotes.
Just wanted to say how nice you both look! Love your hair and tiara!


----------



## rentayenta

Yahoo, the 21 Royal update! That was the best evening ever!!!! Like ever! I still get giddy looking at the photos. All but the one of my profile, ugh!  

Michael wants in on the next tasting! 

I feel like I haven't seen you in forevah! I know Pam is here soon. We are planning on dinner Tuesday I night I believe.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Except today Fran said that she wasn't going to share her Monte Cristo with me! How rude! I told her to smile as I took her picture!


That smile... It's betrayed by the look that says if you touch my sandwich I'll cut you.  



franandaj said:


> Right then we made a decision to go out to the park and get me one.
> 
> It's amazing how quickly we can get out the front door when we put our minds to it. I think we were in the park by 9AM and soon I had my purse.


Again... jealous.  The fact that you can wake up and decide to go to Disneyland and get a new souvenir at a moment's notice.  



franandaj said:


> We were allowed to roam around and enjoy all the neat little touches in every room.


Beautiful place!  And the food looks like a foodie's paradise!  I know you were definitely in your element!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I could have sworn I recently posted on this thread, but cyberspace must have swallowed it. I love the Pirates Dooney and Bourke purse. I suppose my next addition to my collection will be one of the Shanghai Disneyland Sketch purses.

I loved all the photos from your special dinner. This looked absolutely amazing.

Corinna


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> So instead I had to find something else. I didn't want a whole one to myself. We did start off with the Pomme Frites.



THOSE. ARE. DELICIOUS. 



franandaj said:


>


Beautiful. Just lovely. 



franandaj said:


>



What a great bunch of ladies! Such a fun evening!



franandaj said:


>



Heaven on Earth, right there!



franandaj said:


>



Stunning! 



franandaj said:


>



All of the food looks just completely mind blowingly amazing, but I had to admire this abalone shaped dish. 



franandaj said:


>



Unique and cool. I'm well.... I'm just simply in love with this event. 



franandaj said:


> It was an incredible evening and I hope someday to be able to do it again!



I hope you get to. What an amazing experience to be part of. (More than a little jelly.   )


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> 21 Royal was such an amazing experience!  Truly one of the highlights of my life!
> 
> Jill in CO



Mine too!  



pkondz said:


> I am too... when I want to be.
> Other times... "Come ON!!! MOVE!!!!"



Yeah, but I can't say it when it comes to kids.  I might end up in jail...



pkondz said:


> Thought so.
> Tell you what. Put a can in the fridge over night (you want it cold... unless you drink tomato juice or your V8 warm) then the next day sometime, crack it open and pour it into a glass. Look at it. That alone might be enough, since it looks like tomato juice (or V8). Smell it. If you don't think you'll like it... dump it. I won't be offended in the least.



Someday I'll get some vodka and maybe try it....either that or order one at a bar.



pkondz said:


> mmm... sounds good.
> Maybe with a nice glass of clamato juice.







pkondz said:


> Oh! Okay, now you've really sold me.



So have you tried any Empanadas?



pkondz said:


> Mmm.... Me too.... Might make that for dinner tomorrow.



So how do you make yours?  In the deep fryer?



pkondz said:


> I am the same at The Keg... except last time, a week or so ago... I finally had something completely out of character for me.



So what did you have?  I think you normally get the filet....right?



pkondz said:


> Of course she's smiling! She's gonna hog her sammie!



Or so she said....



pkondz said:


> Whatttt??????? STOP!
> No one told me there was gumbo in Disneyland!!!!!



Well it is New Orleans Square....



pkondz said:


> That doesn't look _anything_ like a Monte Christo to me!



Huh, that's the only Monte Christo I've ever known....all others have been false Monte Christos....



pkondz said:


> Has your hair gotten longer since we met, Alison?



Well it does tend to grow as the days go on.



pkondz said:


> Considering where you're standing... I bet!







pkondz said:


> I started to quote the photos I was impressed with.... then realized I'd grabbed _all_ of them!



Everywhere in that place was impressive!



pkondz said:


> I did! Did you notice it in this one?:



I noticed a lot of things, what are you specifically referring to?



pkondz said:


> I've never heard of that! How was it?



They just came up with it for us (or so I like to believe), it was really good and unique too!



pkondz said:


> Didn't we just talk about pork belly?



Yes we did, and may talk about it again soon....



pkondz said:


> I'm trying to remember.... But I'm not sure if I've ever had it.



It's essentially a filet, but the whole filet cooked for multiple people....



pkondz said:


> That one is cool. But I think I like the other one more. I like height when it comes to glass.



You should have heard the comments coming from all the gay men in attendance.  How much they liked his long carafe.... 



pkondz said:


> You brought it home, yes?



No, it would never have lasted.



Flossbolna said:


> What an evening!! Love the tiaras!
> 
> And the chateaubriand! My father loves this and we would sometimes order it when a restaurant offers this and he felt generous.  But yours looked even better than any I ever had!



We felt that the tiaras were necessary for such a celebration!  Chateaubriand is most definitely something that people really love, and I won't say that I don't like it, but as great as it is, I'd still rather have a nice prime rib or rib eye instead.  I finally had that Prime Rib at Catal and I have to say that it was incredible!!!!  I just ate the leftovers this afternoon and it was almost still as good as the night we ordered it!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad to see you have your priorities in order! I would be having withdrawal symptoms.



And now it's been almost four months since this post and I'm thinking we need to do it again.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If it ain't broke...



Exactly!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All you need is the proper motivation!



Yeah, and it's sad that a Dooney purse is such motivation.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Your own butler! Did you call him Jarvis? Tell me you called him Jarvis.



Ha!  I wish!  His name was Paul and since he had a Disney nametag bearing that name, we kinda had to call him that.  Jarvis would have been really cool though!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That would be so cool to see.



It totally was.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope that tastes a lot better than it sounds--a tomato leather fruit roll up.



It did.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But of course!



Absolutely!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What was the inspiration for that? Just for the halibut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now that looks like fun! Cooking with a flamethrower would be cool.



I have one of those at home, but never got the power pack to fuel it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I imagine so!



I'm hoping we can work it out for something next year.



pkondz said:


> Somehow this one got dropped from my quotes.
> Just wanted to say how nice you both look! Love your hair and tiara!



Thanks, it's funny because I actually HATED that hairstyle.  In fact I photoshopped my hair in all those photos to make it look better!  



rentayenta said:


> Yahoo, the 21 Royal update! That was the best evening ever!!!! Like ever! I still get giddy looking at the photos. All but the one of my profile, ugh!
> 
> Michael wants in on the next tasting!
> 
> I feel like I haven't seen you in forevah! I know Pam is here soon. We are planning on dinner Tuesday I night I believe.



It was the best evening!

The next Flight School Tasting?

I know, it has been a while and you live here!



afwdwfan said:


> That smile... It's betrayed by the look that says if you touch my sandwich I'll cut you.



I told her this and she laughed!



afwdwfan said:


> Again... jealous. The fact that you can wake up and decide to go to Disneyland and get a new souvenir at a moment's notice.



It is really nice and I try not to take it for granted.



afwdwfan said:


> Beautiful place! And the food looks like a foodie's paradise! I know you were definitely in your element!



Yes it was an incredible experience that I'm not sure we will ever do to that limit again!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I could have sworn I recently posted on this thread, but cyberspace must have swallowed it. I love the Pirates Dooney and Bourke purse. I suppose my next addition to my collection will be one of the Shanghai Disneyland Sketch purses.



I hate when that happens.  I hope that you get the Shanghai purse, it's coming up sooner than you think!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved all the photos from your special dinner. This looked absolutely amazing.



It was.  Thank you.



Steppesister said:


> THOSE. ARE. DELICIOUS.



Totally!



Steppesister said:


> Beautiful. Just lovely.



Thank you  



Steppesister said:


> What a great bunch of ladies! Such a fun evening!



We did have a great time!



Steppesister said:


> Heaven on Earth, right there!







Steppesister said:


> All of the food looks just completely mind blowingly amazing, but I had to admire this abalone shaped dish.



Everything was so good, but I didn't even notice the dish until you pointed it out.



Steppesister said:


> Unique and cool. I'm well.... I'm just simply in love with this event.



It was a dream come true.



Steppesister said:


> I hope you get to. What an amazing experience to be part of. (More than a little jelly.  )



I'm hoping we can schedule it again, we just need to find the funds and folks to join us....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah, but I can't say it when it comes to kids. I might end up in jail...



Or worse. Confronted by an angry mama bear who knows her little snowflake can do no wrong.



franandaj said:


> Someday I'll get some vodka and maybe try it....either that or order one at a bar.



I'm still annoyed at that. 
I brought Vodka with me, all the way from Winnipeg, and then realized that I couldn't bring it in the parks. So I left it in the hotel room.
Only to realize, once it was too late, that it would just stay in your car.  So stupid.



franandaj said:


> So have you tried any Empanadas?



Not yet. But I will eventually.



franandaj said:


> So how do you make yours? In the deep fryer?



Classic Monte Cristo's are fried, not deep fried. (although they can be, and I believe typically are in the South.)
I did mine a bit differently this time. Usually I make the sandwich, dip it and fry it on both sides. This time I dipped each slice individually, fried them on one side, flipped one slice, but the rest of the ingredients on top then flipped and put the other slice (wet side up) on top. Then flipped the whole thing.
I'll have to try it again that way, since I screwed up. I put the ham and cheese in... but forgot the Dijon mayo. 

Hmmm.... maybe time for a repeat try tonight... _with_ the mayo!!!



franandaj said:


> So what did you have? I think you normally get the filet....right?



Normally my meal is this:
appie: 90% of the time escargot, 10% French onion soup
main: 60% of the time filet and lobster, 40% prime rib and lobster

So that time I had... wedge salad and prime rib sliders.



franandaj said:


> Well it is New Orleans Square....



But... but... but............ 

I shoulda done some research. Or more, anyway.



franandaj said:


> Huh, that's the only Monte Christo I've ever known....all others have been false Monte Christos....



"false" Monte Cristos?



franandaj said:


> Well it does tend to grow as the days go on.



Okay smartie pants.  Have you not cut it since I last saw you?



franandaj said:


> Everywhere in that place was impressive!







franandaj said:


> I noticed a lot of things, what are you specifically referring to?



I'm sure the clouds on the moon are from the end scene in Peter Pan. Just as it's whisping away?







franandaj said:


> Yes we did, and may talk about it again soon....



Oh? Standing by.



franandaj said:


> You should have heard the comments coming from all the gay men in attendance. How much they liked his long carafe....







franandaj said:


> I'm hoping we can schedule it again, we just need to find the funds and folks to join us....


----------



## rentayenta

And we live here now!!! Lunch Thursday will be nice before I have to fly back to work where it SNOWED this past weekend.  

If anyone wants to see where we are going to eat Thursday, here it is. https://www.belmontbrewing.com/our-menu


----------



## Flossbolna

franandaj said:


> We felt that the tiaras were necessary for such a celebration! Chateaubriand is most definitely something that people really love, and I won't say that I don't like it, but as great as it is, I'd still rather have a nice prime rib or rib eye instead. I finally had that Prime Rib at Catal and I have to say that it was incredible!!!! I just ate the leftovers this afternoon and it was almost still as good as the night we ordered it!



Oh, Michael loves the Catal Prime Rib!! I can see where you come from, but I am more a lean meat person myself. I do get the whole fat=flavor thing, but it is something about the texture that can easily put me off. However, I have to say that the Kobe beef we had for Michael's birthday lunch in Kyoto had the most wonderful fat - and there I had no issue whatsoever with the texture. I guess I grew up with too many traditional German roast pork disasters (my mother's roast pork was always wonderful, rural restaurants can be hit and miss).


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Or worse. Confronted by an angry mama bear who knows her little snowflake can do no wrong.



Yeah, hence the jail comment.



pkondz said:


> I'm still annoyed at that.
> I brought Vodka with me, all the way from Winnipeg, and then realized that I couldn't bring it in the parks. So I left it in the hotel room.
> Only to realize, once it was too late, that it would just stay in your car.  So stupid.



  Oh well. And sometimes you can take it in the parks.....  



pkondz said:


> Classic Monte Cristo's are fried, not deep fried. (although they can be, and I believe typically are in the South.)



Interesting....



pkondz said:


> I did mine a bit differently this time. Usually I make the sandwich, dip it and fry it on both sides. This time I dipped each slice individually, fried them on one side, flipped one slice, but the rest of the ingredients on top then flipped and put the other slice (wet side up) on top. Then flipped the whole thing.
> I'll have to try it again that way, since I screwed up. I put the ham and cheese in... but forgot the Dijon mayo.
> 
> Hmmm.... maybe time for a repeat try tonight... _with_ the mayo!!!



This is essentially the recipe I've used when I've made it (which has been quite some years now).

Monte Cristo from Disney



pkondz said:


> Normally my meal is this:
> appie: 90% of the time escargot, 10% French onion soup
> main: 60% of the time filet and lobster, 40% prime rib and lobster
> 
> So that time I had... wedge salad and prime rib sliders.



I'll take the French Onion Soup and the Prime Rib please....



pkondz said:


> But... but... but............
> 
> I shoulda done some research. Or more, anyway.



Next time....



pkondz said:


> "false" Monte Cristos?



They are basically just ham and cheese sandwiches on a grill, no batter no nothing.  I don't know how they get away with calling them Monte Cristos.



pkondz said:


> Okay smartie pants.  Have you not cut it since I last saw you?



I get it trimmed every eight weeks, but supposedly that makes it grow even more.



pkondz said:


> I'm sure the clouds on the moon are from the end scene in Peter Pan. Just as it's whisping away?



OK, yes I did notice that.



rentayenta said:


> And we live here now!!! Lunch Thursday will be nice before I have to fly back to work where it SNOWED this past weekend.
> 
> If anyone wants to see where we are going to eat Thursday, here it is. https://www.belmontbrewing.com/our-menu



That was so much fun!  Let's do it again sometime!



Flossbolna said:


> Oh, Michael loves the Catal Prime Rib!! I can see where you come from, but I am more a lean meat person myself. I do get the whole fat=flavor thing, but it is something about the texture that can easily put me off. However, I have to say that the Kobe beef we had for Michael's birthday lunch in Kyoto had the most wonderful fat - and there I had no issue whatsoever with the texture. I guess I grew up with too many traditional German roast pork disasters (my mother's roast pork was always wonderful, rural restaurants can be hit and miss).



yes, I believe that it was your dinner there (or both) that made me want to go there!  I've been wanting to go there since I read about it in your TR!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Oh well. And sometimes you can take it in the parks.....







franandaj said:


> This is essentially the recipe I've used when I've made it (which has been quite some years now).
> 
> Monte Cristo from Disney



Thanks!



franandaj said:


> I'll take the French Onion Soup and the Prime Rib please....



No,no,no! You _have_ to try the escargot! Or... have both.



franandaj said:


> Next time....







franandaj said:


> They are basically just ham and cheese sandwiches on a grill, no batter no nothing. I don't know how they get away with calling them Monte Cristos.



That's just... wrong.



franandaj said:


> I get it trimmed every eight weeks, but supposedly that makes it grow even more.



I wonder if that's really true. I've heard that about facial hair too. But... kinda doubt it.


----------



## rentayenta

Of course, I will be back tonight and home until next Thursday morning.  My Ethics exam is this Thursday, wish me luck.


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Of course, I will be back tonight and home until next Thursday morning.  My Ethics exam is this Thursday, wish me luck.



Good luck!!!!  No cheating on your ethics exam!!! 

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Someday, you'll get to stalk him with me....



Yes please!


----------



## Pinkocto

All caught up.  Love the story about getting the Pirates purse. I almost got it after admiring yours so much but had to wait.

The special night pictures are too cool. That bathroom looked amazing! The carafes are beautiful! So sorry you were too full to finish that yummy dessert.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Good luck!!!!  No cheating on your ethics exam!!!
> 
> Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Of course, I will be back tonight and home until next Thursday morning.  My Ethics exam is this Thursday, wish me luck.



I hope it goes well!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I'm hoping we can schedule it again, we just need to find the funds and folks to join us....


Well, I can certainly be a warm and hungry body if and when the occasion arises.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I am so horribly behind that I'm not even going to try and catch up!!!  Hope you've been well.


----------



## franandaj

Hi Everyone! 

I know that I still have a few of your Trip Reports to catch up on and I have yet to get to replies over here, but I found a few moments this morning and was able to get the first post of my new trip report up! Hope to see you all over there.

The Scooter Strikes Back


----------

